# New *2009* Transitioners Support Thread!



## SignatureBeauty (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought I would start another one,because the old one is too long,I am not Transitioning but my Daughter is, so I need support on that as well!


----------



## Allandra (Dec 3, 2008)

How long has your daughter been transitioning?


----------



## Lyoness (Dec 3, 2008)

I can't access the old 1 so I'm not complaining!! Thanks!! I'm at week 49 .. I'm not finding it too hard, in fact its getting easier..


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Dec 3, 2008)

Allandra said:


> How long has your daughter been transitioning?


 
For about 4 months and  I ain't looking forward to the next Several months,LOL!! Her hair is so thick, I mean it is so hard to get water to her scalp, so this past washing I told her we would wash in sections so I done her hair in 4 sections and she washed it in the shower with CON original shampoo! I think I might need to get a Fotki on her,  Her hair is just really big, not long, but big. thick but fragile!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 3, 2008)

I am three months now. It is hard b/c I don't know how to properly detangle my hair. I would like to hold on and I just ordered paid for a stand up steamer on ebay today. I'm hoping it will get easier for me b/c I like my natural hair. We'll see.


----------



## Neala21 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just a quick update for myself. I am 22 weeks post which equates to 5 months or so. So far its been pretty good. I'm just still trying to find some good products and good transitioning regiment and really take the time to learn about my hair.


----------



## Allandra (Dec 3, 2008)

Right now, I'm 57 weeks post, and it's going pretty good.  I'm mainly wearing my hair straight (to keep both textures alike).  I have about 5 inches of relaxed hair.  I will continue to slowly trim it away.  I also wash my hair in sections.  I was doing 4 sections, and then I started doing 3 sections.  Last week, I washed my hair in 2 sections, and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## skyborn09 (Dec 3, 2008)

My last relaxer was in May 08-so thats like 29 weeks post. I plan on BCing in May 09 if I have alot of length but if I don't I'll just do it in November 09. But what I'm struggling with the most is how to style my hair without it being so time consuming-so as of now I just slick it back with KCCC and wrap up the back in a bun.


----------



## SEMO (Dec 3, 2008)

I just wanted to pop in and say good luck to all the 2009 transitioners.


----------



## MrsLack (Dec 3, 2008)

I am 3 months post as of today, not a real stretch since I go about 4 months between relaxers.  Right now I am pretty much bunning ALL the time so I don't have to manipulate it as much.  I am going to wear it out twice this month for my work holiday party and new years eve so I am very excited about that!  I think if I get frustrated down the line, I will cornrow, and wear wigs.  I am on the hunt for a wig now. I won't cut unless I have to, or when I can put my natural hair in a little puff.  Good luck ladies!


----------



## Ltown (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm new transition 10 weeks post and planning to hang in for the long haul without doing the BC. I've done that twice before and did not like managing short hair but after reading the success of others here I'm going to work it out with protective styles and lots of TLC.


----------



## latebloomer (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm 14 weeks post my last relaxer and have found it quite difficult, i have never tried to go natural before and usually relax my hair every 6-8 weeks. I have been doing weaves (which i'm still trying to learn to deal with the itchiness), i'm thinking of trying braids for a while tho as i feel i'll be able to do more with it and they will last longer. 

Still trying to get a transition regime so have been living on lhcf, i already have over an inch of new growth and i can see and feel the curls already. I'm trying to transition for as long as possible but have a feeling i may do the big chop a lot sooner than i thought. Maybe once i get it to a lenght that i could still cornrow and have out and style at times (about 4-5inches) I'll do my big chop....


----------



## malibu4590 (Dec 4, 2008)

I am 38 weeks post and transitioning from texlaxed to natural. My last "texlax" session was in March 08. I texlaxed to 25% straight so my texlaxed hair and natural hair aren't too different in textures. I still have about 1 inch of bone straight hair left on the ends.

The experience has been going pretty well *no jinx*. I have been wearing sew-ins with curly synthetic hair for 3-4 weeks at a time. I bun when I'm not in a sew-in. I flat iron once every 3-4 months to check progress and dust no more than .25'' tri-annually.

I don't plan on doing a BC...just gradually trim til I reach my goal.

Keeping it simple!


----------



## Eisani (Dec 4, 2008)

malibu4590 said:


> I am 38 weeks post and transitioning from texlaxed to natural. My last "texlax" session was in March 08. I texlaxed to 25% straight so my texlaxed hair and natural hair aren't too different in textures. I still have about 1 inch of bone straight hair left on the ends.
> 
> The experience has been going pretty well *no jinx*. I have been wearing sew-ins with curly synthetic hair for 3-4 weeks at a time. I bun when I'm not in a sew-in. I flat iron once every 3-4 months to check progress and dust no more than .25'' tri-annually.
> 
> ...



Hey Malibu, I didn't realize we had that much in common! I'm 55 wks post and quite happy right now, especially with henna.


----------



## bebegyrl802 (Dec 4, 2008)

I am 49 weeks post and starting to understand a little about my hair.


----------



## Allandra (Dec 4, 2008)

Transitioners:  How much relaxed hair do you have left (if any)?


----------



## araceli2418 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so glad a new one was started.  I am 32 weeks post and loving it. I just ordered Emu oil to help with my crown and edges.  Hope it does the trick.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 4, 2008)

Allandra said:


> Transitioners: How much relaxed hair do you have left (if any)?


  I'm not even sure anymore . It's like certain parts of my hair doesn't appear to have any (my right side), then there are other parts where I still have straight ends...just a ball of confusion! My right has always been curlier than my left and the back, so maybe that's why. Am I making it too difficult?


----------



## araceli2418 (Dec 4, 2008)

By the way, do any transitioners use Henna?  I ordered the Cassia from Mehandi.com and then realized I think only relaxed heads are using Henna.  I can't really remember.  Anyway, I was wondering if it matters that I have 2 textures. 

Last night while detangling I noticed that my new growth is pretty strong.  It's the relaxed ends that are weak and fragile.  They snap like twigs so I try to be very careful.  

Any advice??


----------



## Isis77 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi!!!

So I've been officially transitioning since July 2008. I had a mishap the last relaxer I tried to put in where my hair pretty much rejected it and "told" me it wanted to stay curly...so I felt the least I could do was just go natural. 

I am going on 6 months now which I find has been easy so far due to bunning. I'll hold out for as long as possible without really BC-ing this time but intstead just cutting a bit at a time.

I am not sure how much relaxed hair I still have, especially since it is "texlaxed" and very similar in texture to my natural hair. That's the main reason why I plan on cutting only a little at a time b/c this time I can't tell my natural from my relaxed! So after about a year or when I reach Full SL, I'll start cutting off about 1 inch every other month or so (keeping it at  Full SL) for about another year and by then I figure I'll be mostly if not 100% natural...right? 

Happy Trasitioning Ladies!!!


----------



## Eisani (Dec 4, 2008)

araceli2418 said:


> By the way, do any transitioners use Henna? I ordered the Cassia from Mehandi.com and then realized I think only relaxed heads are using Henna. I can't really remember. Anyway, I was wondering if it matters that I have 2 textures.
> 
> Last night while detangling I noticed that my new growth is pretty strong. It's the relaxed ends that are weak and fragile. They snap like twigs so I try to be very careful.
> 
> Any advice??


 I use henna, it doesn't matter if you have two textures. I think it's actually beneficial as a transitioner. There are a LOT of naturals/transitioners who use henna . The henna and adding a dash of MT to my moisturizing DC's has actually helped me a lot with my breakage. It's very minimal now.


----------



## bludawnn28 (Dec 4, 2008)

how do you ladies plan on wearing your hair once you're fully natural? 
im going back and forth about transitioning but i dont really see myself rockin the curly look lol.


----------



## Allandra (Dec 4, 2008)

lashley02 said:


> *how do you ladies plan on wearing your hair once you're fully natural? *
> im going back and forth about transitioning but i dont really see myself rockin the curly look lol.



I plan on wearing my hair curly (wash n go) and straight.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 4, 2008)

lashley02 said:


> how do you ladies plan on wearing your hair once you're fully natural?
> im going back and forth about transitioning but i dont really see myself rockin the curly look lol.


 I'll probably be like my avatar, twists (If I can get them to look right), buns and WnG's-much like now. I'll straighten when the mood hits me. I don't see myself really changing up my styles too much. I like to wear creative updo's and the like already so...I just think natural hair gives you more options.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 4, 2008)

Allandra, you said that you mostly wear you hair straight, are you pressing or flat ironing or something else?


----------



## Allandra (Dec 4, 2008)

Prettyeyes said:


> Allandra, you said that you mostly wear you hair straight, are you pressing or flat ironing or something else?


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=3175


----------



## pri (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the new thread! I'm currently only 4 months post so I have ways to go. So far so good. Hoping for a smooth journey throughout the whole process. I've been wearing a bun faithfully except maybe 1x a wk for a few hrs then it goes back in a bun. Keeping my hair moisturized and cowashing is helping me a lot.


----------



## LovelyRae (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey everyone!! Glad there's a new thread! I am 7 months post right now.  Everything is going okay so far.  I do have a lot of breakage though but can easily hide it right now.  I wash/dc and detangle in sections once a week and usually do cowashes every other day.  I started off at apl and now I am just past shoulder length when I flat iron which is usually once a week.  In some places like towards my nape I have about an inch of relaxed hair left but in others it's more like 4 to 5 inches.  I pretty much just wear my hair up in a french roll everyday.  I am so thankful for this thread cause some days I just want to chop it off...I don't think about relaxing anymore, but sometimes I just want to take scissors to my hair and hack it.  But knowing that you all are there and going thru the same thing keeps me going!  I don't have a timeline for when I will BC but hopefully I can make it 12 months and then I will re-evaluate then.


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello Ladies

I am 10-11 weeks post now I believe....this is a stretch for me lol.


I plan on no BC'ing but I will wear my hair in buns, braids and eventually weaves until it gets to a lenght I am comfortable with.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 4, 2008)

Yay Cocoaluv!  Best wishes to you!


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 4, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Yay Cocoaluv! Best wishes to you!


 Thanks for the support!

Your hair is very pretty


----------



## araceli2418 (Dec 4, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I use henna, it doesn't matter if you have two textures. I think it's actually beneficial as a transitioner. There are a LOT of naturals/transitioners who use henna . The henna and adding a dash of MT to my moisturizing DC's has actually helped me a lot with my breakage. It's very minimal now.




Okay, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 4, 2008)

Didn't realize there was a new thread b4 I posted in the old one, oh well. Long story short, I'm transitioning back to natural. Hope to transition until my natural hair streches to in the middle of SL and APL, then I'll chop whatever is left (if there is anything left!). Currently stalking transitioner fotki's 

ETA: I didn't transition this time, but I am doing so now.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 4, 2008)

yay! i just joined today! i am 36 weeks post (technically 8 months though...) and at the moment life is good. bunning my life away. at the moment i am living by the CurlyNikki bun =)


----------



## aramaticart (Dec 4, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I'll probably be like my avatar, twists (If I can get them to look right), buns and WnG's-much like now.



Eisani- your hair in your avatar is SO cute, did you just do a twistout and put it in a ponytail?? I think I'm going to attempt a twistout sometime soon in between sew-ins....

Anywho- I'm about 16 months post relaxer. I guess I'm an 08-09 transitioner?


----------



## monie20032007 (Dec 4, 2008)

It will be 1 Year on Dec. 6. I will update my fotki probably tomorrow when I wash my hair and straighten it Wow! I cant believe i have come this far. I plan on either chopping in June or in Dec. of 2009


----------



## Eisani (Dec 5, 2008)

araceli2418 said:


> Okay, thanks for clearing that up for me.


You're welcome 


MCrzyGr said:


> Didn't realize there was a new thread b4 I posted in the old one, oh well. Long story short, I'm transitioning back to natural. Hope to transition until my natural hair streches to in the middle of SL and APL, then I'll chop whatever is left (if there is anything left!). Currently stalking transitioner fotki's


 Best of luck to you!



aramaticart said:


> Eisani- your hair in your avatar is SO cute, did you just do a twistout and put it in a ponytail?? I think I'm going to attempt a twistout sometime soon in between sew-ins....
> 
> Anywho- I'm about 16 months post relaxer. I guess I'm an 08-09 transitioner?


 Oh lawd, I don't even remember what happened that day I think it was a 2 day old 2-braid, braid out that was getting bigger by the day and on my nerves so I just pulled it back.  I didn't know you've been transitioning that long! Guess you didn't either 



monie20032007 said:


> It will be 1 Year on Dec. 6. I will update my fotki probably tomorrow when I wash my hair and straighten it Wow! I cant believe i have come this far. I plan on either chopping in June or in Dec. of 2009


Congrats!! Make sure you let us know when you've updated your Fotki


----------



## Tarae (Dec 5, 2008)

How long did it take you ladies to decide you wanted to transition?
I'm only 3 weeks post now, lol, but I've seriously been considering it for a while.  I still go back and forth about it a lot.

I'll just subscribe to this thread and keep checking in.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 5, 2008)

Tarae said:


> How long did it take you ladies to decide you wanted to transition?
> I'm only 3 weeks post now, lol, but I've seriously been considering it for a while.  I still go back and forth about it a lot.
> 
> I'll just subscribe to this thread and keep checking in.


I was texlaxing my hair every 4 to 7 months anyway but then I found products and a routine that worked for my hair and kept it managable so I just said bump it, I don't need the chemical any more. I didn't have an earth shattering, awe-inspiring moment of clarity like some . I just got lazy and my hair was cool with that...


----------



## malibu4590 (Dec 5, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I was texlaxing my hair every 4 to 7 months anyway but then *I found products and a routine that worked for my hair and kept it managable so I just said bump it, I don't need the chemical any more. I didn't have an earth shattering, awe-inspiring moment of clarity like some* . I just got lazy and my hair was cool with that...


 
ITA w/ the bolded.

When I realized I could get my natural roots relaxer straight with a flatiron and no-chemicals, I was sold! 

At first, I thought it couldn't be done or that I needed a high end flatiron to work some miracles for me. I purchased a FHI Platform and ended sending it right back because it didn't perform any better than my 2-year old Jilbere Titanium which was way cheaper. 

Flatironing natural hair is all about the technique and products. I found have finally found both and am excited to take this journey. I haven't seen my natural hair since I was 8 or 9 years old.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 5, 2008)

malibu4590 said:


> *I haven't seen my natural hair since I was 8 or 9 years old.*




Girl, besides the 2 years between 5th and 7th grade, me either. My mom took me to the salon for a Precise relaxer when I was in 3rd grade because I was so tenderheaded and would sweat out a press from crying so by the time she got done, it would have already reverted . 

I always had a lot of hair as a child (thick MBL), even w/the relaxer until one day my mom dropped me off @ the salon and the lady used an Optimum and it ate my hair up. After all the damage was said and done, I ended up w/NL hair . Still thick, but short! Imagine the complex I already had, then you have friends AND grown ups constantly saying "Wow, what happened to your hair? I remember when it was in the middle of your back! It *used* to be so pretty."

 I transitioned wearing braids and presses but got it relaxed again in 7th grade. I didn't lose length anymore after that because I became responsible for my own hair and was VERY picky about products used and styles. I was 12 &13 and had my own Nexxus stash back when it was a salon only line. 

As I got older, I started figuring out my hair texture. I've had some mishaps in between (only when I used a black stylist-my PERSONAL experience) but got back on track when I found a stylist who could not only color her butt off, but cut well and stretched her clients on purpose. She then got me to underprocessing i.e. texlaxing once she realized my hair was still curly and wavy after trying to relax. I always did my own hair here and there but after that, I started doing my own hair and ended up here...I'm really curious to see my hair completely natural. It's been a LONG time since it's been natural AND long!!!!


----------



## Morenita (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been waiting for somebody to do this  I've been transitioning since March 2008 now, so I'm 8 months in, with about 5-6 inches of new growth. I'm loving it and I can't wait until my hair is all grown out.



araceli2418 said:


> By the way, do any transitioners use Henna?  I ordered the Cassia from Mehandi.com and then realized I think only relaxed heads are using Henna.  I can't really remember.  Anyway, I was wondering if it matters that I have 2 textures.
> 
> Last night while detangling I noticed that my new growth is pretty strong.  It's the relaxed ends that are weak and fragile.  They snap like twigs so I try to be very careful.
> 
> Any advice??



I use henna  I've always used it, even pre-LHCF. I love me some henna. I'm also dealing with the same issue with detangling and easy breakage that you are. Try doing everything to your hair in sections if you aren't already. I find that it helps you be more gentle and the hair doesn't get as tangled to begin with.



Allandra said:


> Transitioners:  How much relaxed hair do you have left (if any)?



I have a lot of relaxed hair left since I am BSL and only been transitiong for less than a year. But when it gets closer to that 18 month mark and my relaxed hair continues to revert, I'm not sure I will be able to tell where the demarccation line is very well by glancing. If I wash my hair and then run my hands along the top I can feel how much softer my new growth is vs my relaxed hair though.



lashley02 said:


> how do you ladies plan on wearing your hair once you're fully natural?
> im going back and forth about transitioning but i dont really see myself rockin the curly look lol.



I'm not very creative with my hair. For me it's always been either a ponytail or a wrap so it will be interesting lol. I will probably stick to the same laziness and either bun it with some cute hairsticks like I do now, pony it, and wear it down and curly. I will straighten for special occasions. I don't want heat damage after all of this work!



Black Hoya Chick said:


> yay! i just joined today! i am 36 weeks post (technically 8 months though...) and at the moment life is good. bunning my life away. *at the moment i am living by the CurlyNikki bun* =)



I love her hair.



Tarae said:


> How long did it take you ladies to decide you wanted to transition?
> I'm only 3 weeks post now, lol, but I've seriously been considering it for a while.  I still go back and forth about it a lot.
> 
> I'll just subscribe to this thread and keep checking in.





Eisani said:


> I was texlaxing my hair every 4 to 7 months anyway but then I found products and a routine that worked for my hair and kept it managable so I just said bump it, I don't need the chemical any more. I didn't have an earth shattering, awe-inspiring moment of clarity like some . I just got lazy and my hair was cool with that...



 Ditto  This is my 3rd, and only successful attempt at transitioning. I've gone as long as 6 months twice before, but out of laziness, pregnancy, and me living far away from anyone I trusted to do my hair. In the past I didn't know jack about protein/moisture though, so it was a disaster. I did my first self-relaxer after becoming extremely frustrated with my 6 month post hair. I took out a couple of handfuls ripping that Jilbere through my hair and said that's it, I will be bald if this keeps up! The second time, I was pregnant and just did a long stretch. I relaxed March 14, and joined LHCF two weeks later. Now I'm  because I would have been almost 18 months into this. Oh well


----------



## Desiree4 (Dec 5, 2008)

My last relaxer was 11/9/07 so I've been transitioning for 13 months
now.Months 2-8 were the hardest but now I know what products
work for my hair. I keep my hair in a bun 90% of the time and currently
I'm in kinky twist. I don't plan to cut until 12/09.


----------



## lovleelilie (Dec 5, 2008)

Tarae said:


> How long did it take you ladies to decide you wanted to transition?
> I'm only 3 weeks post now, lol, but I've seriously been considering it for a while. I still go back and forth about it a lot.
> 
> I'll just subscribe to this thread and keep checking in.


 
So weird how I made the decision...my hair was damaged from overprocessing and my research (shout out to sistaslick!!) told me to wait and attempt to fix the damage w/ DCs n Protein treatments b4 I re-touch b/c a touch up is not a hair-problem solver.  Hence my stretch began.  

Stretching forced me 2 pay attention to my NG for the 1st time ever.  I pamper it (i'm so gentle to avoid breakage) and by default have started to love it.  Literally, the way it curls up and is soft and strong.  Now I want to see more and learn how to make it pretty instead of beating it into something it's naturally not (straight, limp).  It's not easy but it's getting easier w/ time - I just pay attention and do what it tells me.  

So, maybe try stretching, see how it goes for a while (don't get discouraged if it sheds a bit...I thk that's natural and lessens as you learn what it needs.) You may just end up sticking it out! 

Phew - after that monologue I hope I don't have a setback and run back to the lye!  

(so to answer ur question: it took me till about 11 weeks post.)


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 5, 2008)

Tarae said:


> How long did it take you ladies to decide you wanted to transition?
> I'm only 3 weeks post now, lol, but I've seriously been considering it for a while. I still go back and forth about it a lot.
> 
> I'll just subscribe to this thread and keep checking in.


 
I would say about two weeks ago (18 weeks post). Now that I'm 5 months in and I feel my soft coils I can't let go of them so easily. I really think I would be upset if I relaxed my hair and couldn't feel those curls anymore. I just plan to let my natural hair grow for the next two years and then cut any relaxed ends that are left, or I might mini chop in 6 month stages...it depends on how things go.


----------



## chosen07 (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm more of a lurker but am transitioning. my last relaxer was end of June 08 so I'm about 23 weeks. I have had my hair in rope twists for the past month and about to get them 'cleaned' up to last until end of december. 
my initial goal was about 12-15 months before getting a BC...now that I found a style that I love (rope twists), I'm thnking I can really wait it out. I'm convinced my head (and forehead) is simply too big to rock a TWA....and my hubby loves hair so I wouldn't want to traumatize him.
so tha's me in a nut shell...probably be in and out of braids until at least summer 09!


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm gonna crown and glory it for 2009 and then see where I'm at. I hope to be SL by the end of 2009.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 5, 2008)

I think I solved my detangling problem.

I read somewhere on here that it is easier if you detangle in reverse. So I took my braids down and slowly detangled my hair dry.

then I braided it back up to wash.

unbraided each section, slapped on condish, braided it back up and DCed for 20 min.

Then I unbraided the sections, detangled and put on products to put them in the braids that will rest under my half wig.

It still took a long time, but it was a LOT easier and I lost a whole lot less hair, mostly shed hair. I see now that if I stay on top of getting the shed hair out that I half won most of the battle through that.

And I think my hair prefers to get rid of shed hair while it is dry. Seems to me that if I let my hair get wet with shed hair trapped up in there that it will yank other hairs out b/c I am coily full of spirals. 

I also moisturized my new growth twice this week with Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1.

I will still keep trying to find the best regimen but some form of this is best for me I think. 

Yup, I think I can hang with this transition thing for a while longer. I am so happy


----------



## **Jade** (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm in and I'm 6 months post relaxer... (the longest I've ever been)... i started to go natural in the early part of 2009 after I cut all my hair off (I did it just because is the sad part) I then decided on a relaxer in May of 2009 and flip flopped until I got braids in late June early July and I've been natural in braids ever since. When I began I was wayyyy above ear level.

Last night was the first time that I had ever tried to manage longish ( at my nape natural and a little above shoulder length straightened) natural and relaxed combined hair and with the help of Aphagee (I think that's how you spell it) product it was SO easy. I used the shampoo and the 2 step protein and my hair (which is usually really coarse, coilly and thick) was soft and really manageable. From that point on I was pretty much sold not to mention when i flat ironed it my natural hair (I think i have about 5 or 6 inches) looked way better than the relaxed ends. 

So I have to come up with a reggie (please help me) and get a much needed trim (I haven't had a trim in like 10 months) and then I'm gonna see how long I can go. 


Sorry for the long winded post I'm just so excited!!

I never thought I would say it but I think that my natural hair is beautiful, thick, coilly and it WILL grow!!


----------



## araceli2418 (Dec 5, 2008)

Morenita said:


> I've been waiting for somebody to do this  I've been transitioning since March 2008 now, so I'm 8 months in, with about 5-6 inches of new growth. I'm loving it and I can't wait until my hair is all grown out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 5, 2008)

araceli2418 said:


> Thanks for commenting about the Henna. It's funny b/c I think of myself having breakage b/c in the past when I had breakage I could cover a whole bathroom floor and now it very, very few strands. *I think it's happens more when my hair is wet. So I try to let it dry some before I start manipulating it.* I don't know what happened but my hair used to dry in under .5 seconds or, at least it seemed like that. Now it takes maybe 20 minutes. That may not sound long but to me it is.




I also think for some reason that my hair is more prone to breakage when it is wet. I am learning to be more gentle with it.


----------



## Lyoness (Dec 6, 2008)

Tarae said:


> How long did it take you ladies to decide you wanted to transition?
> I'm only 3 weeks post now, lol, but I've seriously been considering it for a while.  I still go back and forth about it a lot.
> 
> I'll just subscribe to this thread and keep checking in.




I texlaxed for NYE & NYD to see the new year in.. I wanted my hair to be perfect for nights out. while I was out I bumped into a random in the toilet as you do and she had natural hair and was convinced she wanted to relax.. I found myself telling her not to relax her hair was gorge and then a light bulb went off in my head. 

I tried transitioning last summer since I only left the relaxer on for 1/2 the stated time 3/4times a year, I wore my hair curly at times so I kinda thought whats the point? I got so many negative comments from family, I gave up transitioning. 

So after the last texlax, I decided I'd stretch and see how far I could get stretching... which turned into transitioning.. I've not heard 1 negative comment this time around. I have enough inspiration and determination to keep me going..


----------



## lila_baby (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm only about 6 weeks post and it's not bad in terms of managing the two 

types of hair I have about an inch of new growth it's just that I can't find 

my silk do-rag and at night I'm too tired to find something to tie on my 

head to make sure it's flat in the morning- ONE night I just grabbed a pair 

of shorts and tied that over my head!

Funniest thing is that since deciding to transition I've really left my hair 

alone- I just smooth the edges with a brush into a pony or bun and wash 

once a week (I used to comb my hair like crazy everyday and wash my 

hair 4-5 times per week! ) I'm definitely seeing some benefit and no real 

breakage at all wow!


----------



## myxdchiick (Dec 6, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> I'm gonna crown and glory it for 2009 and then see where I'm at. I hope to be SL by the end of 2009.


 
What is the crown and glory method?


----------



## divya (Dec 6, 2008)

Reaching 6 months once again! 

I waver back and forth b/c I like my texlaxed curls too. But I'll likely keep growing it out - want that full head of natural hair!


----------



## aramaticart (Dec 6, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Oh lawd, I don't even remember what happened that day I think it was a 2 day old 2-braid, braid out that was getting bigger by the day and on my nerves so I just pulled it back.  I didn't know you've been transitioning that long! Guess you didn't either



Whatever it is, it's cute . I'm considering taking out my sew in and I wanna do a curly puff (ESPECIALLY after lusting after yours) before my next weave but i CANNOT get my hair to make a nice smooth ponytail anymore  Not wet, not with gel, NOTHIN. If anyone has any suggestions though.... (I'm like a 4a-b I think). 



Tarae said:


> How long did it take you ladies to decide you wanted to transition?
> I'm only 3 weeks post now, lol, but I've seriously been considering it for a while.  I still go back and forth about it a lot.
> 
> I'll just subscribe to this thread and keep checking in.




I decided to transition the day I got my last relaxer. My friend was about to put the relaxer on and said how nice my curl pattern was. I didn't even think I had a curl pattern- I thought I just had naps erplexed She kept asking if I was sure I wanted the relaxer and I said yeah because #1 I was looking forward to it and #2 I knew nothing about transitioning or being natural. The next day is when I started reading the first page of the Transitioner's Support Thread, and that was it.


----------



## llahend123 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I just joined the old thread a couple weeks ago (it may have been last week) but wanted to officially tell you, that I bc on Friday.

I had been transitioning since February 2008 and the two textures were getting tough to deal with and to tell you the truth, the more I worked with my natural hair, the more I loved it better than the relaxed.  

I am soooo in love w/my hair right now!   I'll post pics later, when I can figure out where I saved them on my computer....

Thanks again for your support.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Dec 7, 2008)

Lyoness said:


> I can't access the old 1 so I'm not complaining!! Thanks!! I'm at week 49 .. I'm not finding it too hard, in fact its getting easier..


 
what products are you using thats making it so easy?!? ....


----------



## sweetsuccess (Dec 7, 2008)

*im joining!!... *

been transitioning since jan 2008. i will do the BC dec 2009.. by then i should atleast be SL 100% natural. hopefully even longer. im currently maybe 65% natural...

happy hair growing ladies!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 7, 2008)

transitioning has also gotten quite easy for me now. i am solid in my regimen and bunning is just wonderful


----------



## Peace in Prose (Dec 7, 2008)

I got the go from my husband last night when we were at a company christmas party and a beautiful natural head of hair walked in the room. He said I want your hair like that and I told him let me chop it off. A week before I cut 6 inches off because I was tired of dealing with babying the short spots. 

Now I want to big chop but I'm going to do it December 1st. It symbolizes a major change in my life and I threw away my tub of silk elements. I love my new growth. Touching it. Since I wear head wraps the majority of the time anyways it's not a huge departure for me to gone head and chop that bad boy off.

ETA: when I attempted to transition (huh, stretch) I would get major breakage, I know I didn't know how to treat the two textures and I ended up slapping some creamy crack in it. I glad I am taking this step. Hello ladies...


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for starting on new thread for transitioners, Well I'm about 3 month post relaxer and I am loving the changes already. My hair has greatly improved from the state it was in before although my hair is quite fragile right now I'm still loving the look and feel of my natural hair and I finally know my hair texture. =]. I just took out my braids I had in for 2 months and I made hair clips so I could have my hair braided underneath. It makes it alot easier on wash days. Just clip them out wash and re-clip.


----------



## divya (Dec 7, 2008)

llahend123 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just joined the old thread a couple weeks ago (it may have been last week) but wanted to officially tell you, that I bc on Friday.
> 
> ...



Congrats girl! Can't wait to see the pics!



Black Hoya Chick said:


> transitioning has also gotten quite easy for me now. i am solid in my regimen and bunning is just wonderful



Hasn't it? Honestly I'm enjoy it right now. My hair is acting really nice...easy to deal with.


----------



## llahend123 (Dec 7, 2008)

Im posting one of me in August, when I got married.  Just to show you the length (It grew several inches since then).  

And the picture taken on Friday....

I hope you guys can see these ok.  I used my phone for the last pic....


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Dec 7, 2008)

Transitioner checking in! 

I just made 9 months post on the 3rd, so that means I'm in week...36. It's going well although my hair is in dire need of washing and I've been pretty lazy about it. Oh well, I'll wash this week, probably do a protein treatment, and MAYBE attempt a flexi-rod set. 

I'm also starting to run low on the products that I used as a relaxed head. Does anyone know of any tried and true must have products for natchals?

In theory, I'd like to transition for 2 years but I can't see me blending textures for the next year and change. I'm going to Punta Cana in May to celebrate my graduating college, so if I don't decide on a hairstyle (i.e. braids or something of the sort), then I MIGHT BC by then. But, I'm leaving the day after my ceremony, so I don't know how doable that will be. 

*sigh* We shall see my friends, we shall see.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 7, 2008)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Transitioner checking in!
> 
> I just made 9 months post on the 3rd, so that means I'm in week...36. It's going well although my hair is in dire need of washing and I've been pretty lazy about it. Oh well, I'll wash this week, probably do a protein treatment, and MAYBE attempt a flexi-rod set.
> 
> ...


 
Wow Congratulations!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Dec 7, 2008)

Tarae said:


> How long did it take you ladies to decide you wanted to transition?
> I'm only 3 weeks post now, lol, but I've seriously been considering it for a while.  I still go back and forth about it a lot.
> 
> I'll just subscribe to this thread and keep checking in.



I decided I wanted to transition after watching my mother AND my best friend transition and seeing how beautiful their hair was in its natural state.

I chose to transition during the Spring season, against the advice of my friend who said I should relax one more time and start in the winter because of less humidity, etc etc. 

I didn't take her advice, and now fast forward nine months later, here I am. Approaching a year and I am SO excited.


----------



## Morenita (Dec 8, 2008)

araceli2418 said:


> Thanks for commenting about the Henna. It's funny b/c I think of myself having breakage b/c in the past when I had breakage I could cover a whole bathroom floor and now it very, very few strands. I think it's happens more when my hair is wet. So I try to let it dry some before I start manipulating it. I don't know what happened but my hair used to dry in under .5 seconds or, at least it seemed like that. Now it takes maybe 20 minutes. That may not sound long but to me it is.
> 
> Is Cassia the only "Henna" that does not color? I was wondering if I should get the black Henna to cover my grays. I've got about 3 gray hairs. Doesn't really bother me but one of them is right on my edge. No way to hide it and it grows faster and longer than the rest of my hair.



Yes, Cassia is the only [henna-like] "Henna" that does not color, lol. I haven't tried it myself, but I probably will someday. I just like the reddish tones that henna gives. I'm thinking of trying some ayurveda methods though, and hopefully amla powder won't darken my hair  If you're looking to cover grays, lots of ladies do a henna-indigo combination, so you may be happy with that. Check out the henna thread for detailed instuctions though!



ajoyfuljoy said:


> I also think for some reason that my hair is more prone to breakage when it is wet. I am learning to be more gentle with it.



I'm learning this also... I'm obsessed with detangling because I bun and I like it smooth. I need to break myself out of this before I go bald  My ends are already a lot thinner than they were when I first joined I think  This is one of the reasons that I want to give ayurveda a shot. It will keep me from handling my hair too much I hope. erplexed



lila_baby said:


> I'm only about 6 weeks post and it's not bad in terms of managing the two
> 
> types of hair I have about an inch of new growth it's just that I can't find
> 
> ...



 @ the bolded!!! 



llahend123 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just joined the old thread a couple weeks ago (it may have been last week) but wanted to officially tell you, that I bc on Friday.
> 
> ...



 It looks beautiful


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Dec 8, 2008)

Im about 60weeks..i lost count But I know it's not as easy I thought it would be. Now that i chopped 5 inches my hair looks crazy. I need to chop the rest of the relaxed hair off but I cant because I like this tiny ponytail. I can atleast put a phony on for now.
If it wasnt for moisture block and hydrafuse I wouldnt have made it this far.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Dec 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any tips for flexi-rod setting transitioned hair? I'm wondering if I should my XXXL rollers or use smaller ones, but I don't want tight curls, just straight roots. 

The Sedu is like my cocaine, I'm soo trying to stay away but its callin meeee...


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm in...37 weeks post...so about 8 months in....



Allandra said:


> Transitioners: How much relaxed hair do you have left (if any)?


 
I am 1 inch from BSL and have about 4-5 inches of NG shrunk as far as I can tell...so I have a lot, prolly 65% of my hair is relaxed still...and at 8 months in...looks like I'm in for the long haul...



lashley02 said:


> how do you ladies plan on wearing your hair once you're fully natural?
> im going back and forth about transitioning but i dont really see myself rockin the curly look lol.


 
I really will probably do braidouts most of the time (has become my staple style) and WnG's and rollersets with the roots flar ironed...I'm also looking forward to rocking puffs and a large fro.  Maybe twist outs and or finger curls, big curly buns....I am looking to add more textured styles to my repertoire with my natural hair...you name it, I'm game to try it...




Tarae said:


> How long did it take you ladies to decide you wanted to transition?
> I'm only 3 weeks post now, lol, but I've seriously been considering it for a while. I still go back and forth about it a lot.
> 
> I'll just subscribe to this thread and keep checking in.


 
I have been natural before and did the BC (a mistake for me).  I was completely happy with my relaxed hair when I joined LHCF a year ago, but I statred posting pics and trying new styles and reading up on how to take better care of and manage my natural hair, I decided after about 3-4 months that I wanted to transition.  I couldn't be happier with my decision...



Morenita said:


> Yes, Cassia is the only [henna-like] "Henna" that does not color, lol. I haven't tried it myself, but I probably will someday. I just like the reddish tones that henna gives. I'm thinking of trying some ayurveda methods though, and hopefully amla powder won't darken my hair  If you're looking to cover grays, lots of ladies do a henna-indigo combination, so you may be happy with that. Check out the henna thread for detailed instuctions though!


 
hey, lady!  I knew you would be in here!  I think I am going to strat henna for color like once a month...i just need to get off my lazy but and do it.  I have the stuff....maybe after the holidays...


----------



## Morenita (Dec 10, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> hey, lady! I knew you would be in here! I think I am going to strat henna for color like once a month...i just need to get off my lazy but and do it. I have the stuff....maybe after the holidays...



Yay!  FM, I knew you'd be in here too lol  Yeah, I find myself getting lazy with henna also. I've only done it twice since I've joined. I'd be happy with a once-a-month treatment. I'll get there eventually. 

Right now though, I'm about to hit the checkout button on a bunch of ayurveda herbs that I am *itching* to try. I want to try ayurveda treatments twice a week and see how that helps my hair. I keep hearing so many good things about this method. I just need to do something to stop this breakage.  My ends are thinner than when I joined and I still can't stick with one solution long enough to figure out what it is that's causing it.  I did give up on shampooing so often though and my hair is thanking me for it. It is sooo moisturized lately. I'm in love with my new products  Hairveda is next on my hit list after reading that thread the other day  I don't think that the PJ in me will ever die


----------



## jerjer29 (Dec 10, 2008)

7 months for me! lol i can't even believe i've gone this far..all i know is i'm not stopping till i get to 18 months or do a big chop, because i will be damned if i wasted 7+ months transitioning for nothing. So far everything is fine for me, i haven't run into any big problems and overall everything i'm doing is simple and no big fuss.


----------



## mellowmel (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm transitioning. 19 weeks in. Last relaxer was July 31, 2008. I've been wearing bantu knot sets this week since I was wanting to relax. Looks good and only takes my 10 minutes to do at night. Love it and can't wait until I'm all natural!


----------



## ycj (Dec 12, 2008)

I am only 4 months post this month and it's not easy for me in the least. But since I made this decision I have to stick with it. Being here in NW Illinois it gets pretty cold here now and all I do is keep my hair braided and pinned then keep my plastic cap on then my silk bonnet. It is working out fine with me. 

Less maniputlation!!!! I wash and dc every 5-6 days and repeat this routine.  My hair stays convered and moist at the same time.  I have thought about cutting off an inch or 2 a month until all the relaxer is gone, but I am not sure. It's hard cutting your own hair especially in the back.  So for right now I think I will leave it alone and let it do it's thing.  

I am just so angry with myself for not finding this site 2 yrs ago.  I was natural for like 2.5 yrs, but was going overseas and wanted to look really nice so I caved and put a relaxer in 2007.  The biggest mistake I've made.

Well all I have to say is another life's lesson learned.  We all have to go through trial and error to find what's right for us.


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm 7 months in and it's been pretty easy so far. If it continues going so well I might be able to make it longer than I expected. I had braids early during my transition but I missed being able to see my hair so now I'm co-washing weekly and wearing a bun everyday. I cut an inch off yesterday.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 12, 2008)

Allandra said:


> Transitioners: How much relaxed hair do you have left (if any)?


 I've got about, hmmm, 8-9 inches, of relaxed hair left....I'm 1 yr into this in  January! Yippee!


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Dec 12, 2008)

*My last relaxer was August 16, 2008.  I will be 17 weeks post tomorrow.  I will be 4 months post by next week. I love playing with my new growth but its time to get some braids.... This is my second time transitioning and my hair thrives best when I just leave it alone. *


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello all! I've made the decision to Transition. I'm currently about 26 weeks post relaxer. Unfortunately I do not have a lot of new growth, maybe one inch. The BC is calling to me, but I want to exercise some patience and wait until I get some more new growth before I do so. 


My goals are to incrase my deep conditioners. I love to Cowash my hair, but the DC's are work, I hate to sit under the dryer for too long. Also, my hair is incredibly thin, so hopefully that improves as well.


----------



## SilkySwag (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm 20 weeks post, and so far so good. I have about 4 or 5 inches of relaxed ends left. I plan to transition for another six months!


----------



## brownelovely (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm only 11 weeks postbut I'm learning everyday! I put myself on a transitioning challenge to use no heat and use buns, sew-ins, and cornrows for protective styles (while developing a regimen that will work!)


----------



## Lyoness (Dec 12, 2008)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> transitioning has also gotten quite easy for me now. i am solid in my regimen and bunning is just wonderful




*touch wood* It's been easy sailing all the way through for me so far and the time has flown! Fingers crossed the tables don't turn!


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 12, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Yay!  FM, I knew you'd be in here too lol  Yeah, I find myself getting lazy with henna also. I've only done it twice since I've joined. I'd be happy with a once-a-month treatment. I'll get there eventually.
> 
> Right now though, I'm about to hit the checkout button on a bunch of ayurveda herbs that I am *itching* to try. I want to try ayurveda treatments twice a week and see how that helps my hair. I keep hearing so many good things about this method. I just need to do something to stop this breakage.  My ends are thinner than when I joined and I still can't stick with one solution long enough to figure out what it is that's causing it.  I did give up on shampooing so often though and my hair is thanking me for it. It is sooo moisturized lately. I'm in love with my new products  Hairveda is next on my hit list after reading that thread the other day  I don't think that the PJ in me will ever die


 
My ends are thinner, too and i have been contributing that to breakage at the line of demarcation. I don't have a lot, but my ends are definitely thinner. I was planning on the BC next October (no sooner at 18 months), but I was trying to hold out for April 2010 to make 2 years. I am so in love with my length, but with these ends, I think I will prolly chop near the 18 month mark....



ycj said:


> I am only 4 months post this month and it's not easy for me in the least. But since I made this decision I have to stick with it. Being here in NW Illinois it gets pretty cold here now and all I do is keep my hair braided and pinned then keep my plastic cap on then my silk bonnet. It is working out fine with me.
> 
> *Less maniputlation!!!!* I wash and dc every 5-6 days and repeat this routine. My hair stays convered and moist at the same time. I have thought about cutting off an inch or 2 a month until all the relaxer is gone, but I am not sure. It's hard cutting your own hair especially in the back. So for right now I think I will leave it alone and let it do it's thing.
> 
> ...


 
I agree. Less manipulation works the best for me. The less I fool with my hair, the better it does...


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Dec 12, 2008)

*I am 11 months in my transition (44 weeks maybe); and each day gets better...I did have the urge to relaxe last week, but I'm glad I didn't (I could'nt readily find Mizani Butter Blends, I've decided that if I DO relax, I'm using a lye relaxer). My friend howeve begged me to do it (which I don't understand because she is natural)...*

*I'm enjoying my transition for the most part. I love every curl and wave and I can't wait to see more of it. The first few months were very trying and initimidating and I just wanted to give up; but I pushed through it and I opted for a simple regime to help me get through.*

*I co-wash daily (I'm in love with aussie moist conditioner!); towel dry and spray a moisturizing mix of glycerin/saa/honeywuat/water in my hair; then I brush my hair with a conair brush (don't know the name of it) and slick the edges with a boar bristle brush; put it in a pony tail; then slap on a phony ponytail. If I opt to wear my wavy ponytail, i use fantasia ic gel on the edges. If I want silky smooth results, I use fantasia frizzbuster (good if you love cones!)...*

*At night, I rinse my hair in the shower and then I detangle while using MT or OCT (I alternate nightly). Then put my hair up in 4 plaits, place a shower cap on and off to bed I go.*

*I found that this simple routine helps me. My hair feels stronger, more moisturized. It even looks healthier (when I decide to straighten, I do it monthly maybe...)*

*When I starighten I use CHI shampoo and treatment. Followed by aveda smoothing serum and brilliant damage control on sectioned hair; sit under a dryer for 45 minutes; when done, i put on CHI silk infusion and spray iron guard on, then flat iron my hair with myt FHI in sections. This gives me the best bounce and shine, plus my hair looks healthy and shiny with it (without all the weight)...*

*Keeping it simple works best for me. Hopefully I can transitition without the BC; I hope to make it to APL or close to it by May 2009. My back is already touching SL, and hopefully the MT and OCT will give me the oopmh I need to reach that goal. Once I reach APL I hope to continue transitioning with roller and flexirod sets (light bulb goes off in head...maybe I should flexi rod tonight...any suggestions)...*

*That's it for my long story. Who's next? LOL!*


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't comb my hair everyday. I wash every weekend though and I love the feel of my curls and waves when the conditioner is in my hair. I too am anxious to see more of my curls and waves. 

I had Rudy Huxtable hair as a child and teenager and then voila! I jacked up my hair.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Dec 13, 2008)

So I did my hair today FINALLY after about 3+ weeks of being straight LAZY. I clarified with CON since I had used cones during my last flat iron, and then I did a protein treatment with Emergencee and Sebastian. 











Then I went ahead and used a mix of some condishes that I have since they were running close to empty. Was going to attempt to flexirod, but my rollers are waaaaaaay too big, so instead I went back to my trusty blow dry and flat iron. Only this time, I used shea butter prior to flat ironing instead of Sabino, and my god was it lovely! Made flat ironing VERY easy despite me being so lazy on the blow drying portion of styling.










I absolutely love love LOVE my Sedu. My hair isn't very dense in terms of hair typing, but I still love how sleek it makes the hair. In this pic, the left side of my hair is done and the right is just blow dried.















Ended my flat iron with my usual pin curls.


----------



## Lyoness (Dec 14, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> what products are you using thats making it so easy?!? ....



Hiya 

It maybe its what I do rather than what I use, I'm a magpie/vulture when it comes to products.. I DC without heat before i shampoo with a bar and then DC again afterwards [alternating btwn moisture & protein]... I always detangle my hair while its wet with a wide tooth comb with the dc in my hair.. maybe its that or just my type I duno?erplexed 
Oh and Henna helps to strengthen my hair too


----------



## sunnydaze (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck to all the transitioners. About 1/4 of my hair at this point is still relaxed, I'll probably chop it off by the end of the year even though I planned to transition for 24 months..like most here say, you get tired of looking at the straight ends compared to the wavy/curly/kinky new growth.

For those of you who are hitting a tough mark around months 6-9..it definitely gets easier after that point. You may need to change how you are doing your hair to deal with that period. I pretty much bunned from months 6-11, then half wigs from 11-18...helped _tremendously._

I have also been pleasantly surprised that I can still roller set my hair and have it look halfway decent. The key for me getting my roots straight is to sleep on it; take out the rollers, gather my hair up in a high ponytail, tie my hair down with a scarf..works really well. Laying a warm iron over the roots works well too.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 14, 2008)

Vive~you've made me want to purchase a Sedu and try flatironing at home.  I like my hair "styled" but my styl_-ists_ are so ruff.  I feel like i'm losing progress, em, hair, whenever i go...

i'm a year post and i don't have alot of options, i bought curlformers, haven't tried 'em, look like alot of work, and i started to consider texlaxing like every 6 months or so...i want to be free of relaxers, but i miss my hair being styled, i'm getting tired of the bun, like, enough, already...

i'm trying to lay off of heat bcs i want my hair to really get healthy and thick, but flatironing seems the only way to style my hair...i really don't want to texlax, but i'm thinking, maybe it's the lesser of two evils?  H-e-l-p~


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Dec 14, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Vive~you've made me want to purchase a Sedu and try flatironing at home.  I like my hair "styled" but my styl_-ists_ are so ruff.  I feel like i'm losing progress, em, hair, whenever i go...
> 
> i'm a year post and i don't have alot of options, i bought curlformers, haven't tried 'em, look like alot of work, and i started to consider texlaxing like every 6 months or so...i want to be free of relaxers, but i miss my hair being styled, i'm getting tired of the bun, like, enough, already...
> 
> i'm trying to lay off of heat bcs i want my hair to really get healthy and thick, but flatironing seems the only way to style my hair...i really don't want to texlax, but i'm thinking, maybe it's the lesser of two evils?  H-e-l-p~



I'm gonna be honest with you.

For me right now, if I wasn't flat ironing my hair, *I probably would've relaxed by now*.

For me, cowashing and bunning was leading to my hair being mushy and limp and it was really doing more harm than good to my hair in terms of breakage at the demarcation line. And I was getting REALLY bored.

The blending of the textures makes my hair look and feel 20x healthier and better. I only do this once every 3 weeks, sometimes once a month, but even so, I combat that by doing a DC, and I use protectorant products. 

You can look at my texture, even though I've been flat ironing *consistently* since the summertime, my texture isn't heat damaged, and my ends aren't splitting terribly or getting thin. I still wear satin scarves, moisturize, and all the other essentials, but instead, I flat iron. I'd love to be one of those who could just airdry or use a boar brush to brush my hair back into a wet pony, but its cold here in NYC, and all that brushing makes my hair overly manipulated and I wind up losing more hair than I do when I just do this regimen.

Once I'm fully natural, I won't flat iron as much as I'll have one full texture, but for now this works for me. My suggestion would be to get a Sedu, do a DC session, use some products post-wash (I use Lacio Lacio, a tiny bit of shea butter, and some Aveda Brilliant Gloss or Biosilk, but I didn't use this yesterday. Only Shea.) and then blow dry on warm and then flat iron. I guarantee that you'll like it and you probably won't see any harm done.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 14, 2008)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I'm gonna be honest with you.
> 
> For me right now, if I wasn't flat ironing my hair, *I probably would've relaxed by now*.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much, your hair tex looks alot like mine, and i really appreciate your honesty...what type of sedu do you have?  it may be my christmas present to myself, i've never purchased any styling product this costly and i'm hoping i get salon results - relaxer straight results - i'm pulling my  hair into my high-pony and i think i'll get a phonypony to match my tex an do a messy bun...i've gotta switch things up...i'll do this after services, today...going into bss and looking at hair makes me dizzy, i mean the choices?ohwell:  How do you choose, they all look alike to me and there's no one to help...anyway, hopefully i'll find somthing fab and hang with my pony for a wee bit longer without succumbing to the creamy crack...

could you pm your reggie/styling products?  

thanks again, Vivez~ btw, your hair RoCks!!!!  
digging that color, too, girlie~


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies! In an attempt to keep myself from going crazy and constantly manipulating my hair, I got a full weave put in on Friday night. My hope is to keep it in until the end of January. The tracks aren't too tight, so they are very comfortable. The only thing that bothers me is that I didn't moisturize or oil my hair before the application. I may have to find a way to put some product in between. The issue with that is I hate the way oily weaves look and considering the hair is a synthetic blend (PRo -10), I may avoid doing so for as long as possible.

This will allow me to add another 6 - 7 weeks to my stretch, then I will remove this and apply another one at the end of January, beginning of February until the end of March, beginning of April.


----------



## Duchesse (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm only 13 weeks in and fighting the urge to BC! I know that I personally should really wait it out. I can't do a decent rollerset  with my hair, so I'm living by braid outs and lightly flat ironing my new growth.

You long term transitioners are very inspiring for me. I've BCed so many times in the past with less than an inch of hair and usually regret it around the 5th month of natural hair. If I can transition for at least a year and have a decent length of hair, it will be easier for me to stay natural.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> I'm only 13 weeks in and fighting the urge to BC! I know that I personally should really wait it out. I can't do a decent rollerset with my hair, so I'm living by braid outs and lightly flat ironing my new growth.
> 
> You long term transitioners are very inspiring for me. I've BCed so many times in the past with less than an inch of hair and usually regret it around the 5th month of natural hair. If I can transition for at least a year and have a decent length of hair, it will be easier for me to stay natural.


 

Duchesse, your hair in your sig looks so beautiful and full! That's one of the things I am hoping to achieve by transitioning : Full and Thick hair. 
If I did my BC now I would look like I'm balding 

Glad that we inspire you. The issue is that with my long stretches I do not get as much growth as I would like, which is sad, but I guess that's how it is for me. 

You keep on having your beautiful hair! Happy growing.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 15, 2008)

I wear half wigs everyday so I don't have to worry about presenting my transitioning hair to the world. 

It seems like every weekend when I "do" my hair I keep finding more and more ways to manage my natural hair!

Pinkskates and her tension method. All I have to say is wow! I had no clue that "we" didn't have to use comb attachments to get the hair straight. I was so surprised, I could see myself blowing it straight and leaving it like that. I mean it got really, really straight!

Detangling is an ordeal. I just pace myself and do it while I'm watching a movie or something. I keep progressing in my technique but it still takes a while. I will just have to get used to that. I think this week was the first week I had little to no knots so that was very encouraging.

I think my hair likes do be detangled (after conditioning and rinsing) with the hair soaking wet from the shower, not hair that has been re-wet with a spray bottle (if that makes sense). I'll probably just keep my hair with a plastic bag on it until I get to the part to detangle it.

I bought a steamer and it was heaven. I think I will do that every week. So far so good.

The only thing is, I lose a lot of shed hair (at least it looks that way to me). That is disturbing. Once I roll up the hair ball ,it's maybe the size of a golf ball. Also, my natural hair makes my relaxed hair seem so puny, even at only 3 months and some change. 

But through it all, I'm excited to have my natural hair back again and all the versatility it affords me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 15, 2008)

I am seriously considering texlaxing my hair...somebody stop me...pleeze...i'm tired of the grandma buns and i bought a phony pony and it just didn't do anything, i think it was too short, i got frustrated trying to pin it...my hair is sooo curly and wavy and it's about 500 different textures, and shiny...and i just couldn't find anything that matched...the hair i bought matched my hair like 3 years ago...not today...so i am not an excited camper right now...i'm gonna buy a sedu and hopefully i can just flat iron my hair every other week and work with it....i'm not used to looking like this...i want my jazzy back...


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I am seriously considering texlaxing my hair...somebody stop me...pleeze...i'm tired of the grandma buns and i bought a phony pony and it just didn't do anything, i think it was too short, i got frustrated trying to pin it...my hair is sooo curly and wavy and it's about 500 different textures, and shiny...and i just couldn't find anything that matched...the hair i bought matched my hair like 3 years ago...not today...so i am not an excited camper right now...i'm gonna buy a sedu and hopefully i can just flat iron my hair every other week and work with it....i'm not used to looking like this...i want my jazzy back...


 

You have to do what's best for you and your tresses. Don't do it if you really want to keep stretching and transition.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Dec 15, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I am seriously considering texlaxing my hair...somebody stop me...pleeze...i'm tired of the grandma buns and i bought a phony pony and it just didn't do anything, i think it was too short, i got frustrated trying to pin it...my hair is sooo curly and wavy and it's about 500 different textures, and shiny...and i just couldn't find anything that matched...the hair i bought matched my hair like 3 years ago...not today...so i am not an excited camper right now...i'm gonna buy a sedu and hopefully i can just flat iron my hair every other week and work with it....i'm not used to looking like this...i want my jazzy back...



 It'll be okay. Just do what YOU feel works best for your hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 15, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> You have to do what's best for you and your tresses. Don't do it if you really want to keep stretching and transition.


i do, i do want to transition, but i want gorgeous hair everyday!!



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> It'll be okay. Just do what YOU feel works best for your hair.


 I'm not sure i know what's best for my hair...

Thanks for helping, ladies, first, i'm in luv with the idea of natural hair..however, i transitioned bcs relaxers were thinning my hair.  Now, i've learned a lot in the year that i've been on lhcf, and i think i could care for my hair much, much better...no more touchups every 6 weeks and the like...

I'm just torn between the two.  I want the ease of maintenance, but i still have to find a stylist who will LISTEN to me.  I'd want texlaxed hair, and i'd probably stretch for 6 months....finding a stylist who listens would be a miracle...i don't know why i'm even considering this....

Question - does anyone flatiron weekly?


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Dec 15, 2008)

I flat ironed weekly the first time I transitioned. 


Have you thought about wearing wigs?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 15, 2008)

> Question - does anyone flatiron weekly?



I don't flat iron at all. My hair is so thin that I only get body by wearing my hair some what puffy or after using flexi rods.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 15, 2008)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> I flat ironed weekly the first time I transitioned.
> 
> 
> Have you thought about wearing wigs?


 wigs hurt my head - medium sized head/thick hair, and i feel self-conscious, I hate wigs that look like wigs. erplexed  i bought one a while back, it looked exactly like my hair, but the dang thang hurt..no one knew it was a wig, it also rubbed off some of my hairline, and i was like, that's it! - chunked in a closet...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 15, 2008)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> I flat ironed weekly the first time I transitioned.
> 
> 
> Have you thought about wearing wigs?


 Did the weekly flat ironing damage your hair?  What was your reggie?  Did you get it professionally done or were you a diyer?


----------



## chocolatetresses (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome Thread! I've been transitiong for roughly a year last relaxer was dec 07 I do plan on BC'ing on my bday!


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Dec 15, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Did the weekly flat ironing damage your hair? What was your reggie? Did you get it professionally done or were you a diyer?


 
It was like ten or so years ago so I don't remember what I used. I didn't have any damage but I might have been lucky. Knowing what I know now I wouldn't really recommend it.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Dec 15, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Question - does anyone flatiron weekly?



3-4 weeks for me.


----------



## Nuelle (Dec 18, 2008)

My last relaxer was in March 2008, which means that I am now in the 9th month of my transition. I'm still ambivalent about the whole transitioning thing. I have been getting my hair flat ironed every 2-4 weeks and I'm starting to wonder if I'm damaging my hair in doing so. I'm so tempted to get a relaxer...I'm BSL now and enjoy wearing my hair straight for the most part. I'll need to figure out what to do with my hair next semester. I'm thinking about getting braids or something...


----------



## skyborn09 (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know what to do ladies. I'm in my 6th month of transitioning and I can't take it anymore. I wana BC so badd! I just got kinky twist but took them out after 2 weeks cuz they were pulling my edges to tight and I can't have that cuz I alreadi got a big forehead lol. I just don't know what to do. I'm suppose to be chopping all the relaxed ends in May 09 but I have the urge to chop now. Only thing that is holdin me back is how short hair will suit my face and will it be cute. I'm in my senior year and I don't want my hair looking crazi for prom or graduation. So what should i do?


----------



## Nuelle (Dec 20, 2008)

skyborn09 said:


> I don't know what to do ladies. I'm in my 6th month of transitioning and I can't take it anymore. I wana BC so badd! I just got kinky twist but took them out after 2 weeks cuz they were pulling my edges to tight and I can't have that cuz I alreadi got a big forehead lol. I just don't know what to do. I'm suppose to be chopping all the relaxed ends in May 09 but I have the urge to chop now. Only thing that is holdin me back is how short hair will suit my face and will it be cute. I'm in my senior year and I don't want my hair looking crazi for prom or graduation. So what should i do?



Is there a particular reason why you want to BC now?... Months 5-8 were the most difficult for me b/c my hair was a tangled matted mess and I hadn't found the right products yet. I would advise against chopping out of frustration unless you feel it's the right time. Instead, I got my hair flat ironed every 2 weeks or so, wrapped it at night, and tried to forget about it... HTH!


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Dec 20, 2008)

Skyborn, have you thought about using wigs/half wigs?


----------



## twnz&1mo (Dec 20, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> I am three months now. It is hard b/c I don't know how to properly detangle my hair. I would like to hold on and I just ordered paid for a stand up steamer on ebay today. I'm hoping it will get easier for me b/c I like my natural hair. We'll see.


 
When you detangle your hair, start at the bottom using a wide tooth comb and work your way up.  I also use my Denman brush.


----------



## twnz&1mo (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes I henna cause my grey hairs are coming in alot more.  No it doesn't matter that you have two textures.  Make sure when you detangle you use a wide tooth comb or a Denman brush if you have it, and start at the bottom of your hair and work your way up.



araceli2418 said:


> By the way, do any transitioners use Henna? I ordered the Cassia from Mehandi.com and then realized I think only relaxed heads are using Henna. I can't really remember. Anyway, I was wondering if it matters that I have 2 textures.
> 
> Last night while detangling I noticed that my new growth is pretty strong. It's the relaxed ends that are weak and fragile. They snap like twigs so I try to be very careful.
> 
> Any advice??


----------



## twnz&1mo (Dec 20, 2008)

Tarae said:


> How long did it take you ladies to decide you wanted to transition?
> I'm only 3 weeks post now, lol, but I've seriously been considering it for a while. I still go back and forth about it a lot.
> 
> I'll just subscribe to this thread and keep checking in.


 
I just wondered what my natural hair looked like since I haven't seen it since FOREVER.  Now I ask myself why I ever relaxed my hair in the first place.  I really think it was because when Jeri curls came out I wanted one and my grandma was like NO!  But she said I could get a relaxer, so I settled on that.  I wish my hair would grow quicker so I can cut my relaxed ends, I don't like me with short hair.  I tried it and didn't like it.


----------



## twnz&1mo (Dec 20, 2008)

lashley02 said:


> how do you ladies plan on wearing your hair once you're fully natural?
> im going back and forth about transitioning but i dont really see myself rockin the curly look lol.


 

Like Mufasa off The Lion King or what's the childs name, Teyana Taylor


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 20, 2008)

llahend123 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just joined the old thread a couple weeks ago (it may have been last week) but wanted to officially tell you, that I bc on Friday.
> 
> ...


 

Congratulations! That's a real great achievement


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi!! I'm new to the board after lurking for a few years and am currently 8 months post relaxer.  I'm frustrated with having 2 different textures and breakage at my decremation line so I am planning to BC during my next wash this week.  I  attempted to last night but in the end only gave myself a great trim lol.  This board has been beyond helpful and instead my new best friend, so I'll be looking forward to supporting and getting support from my fellow transitioners in the new year!  Good luck ladies!


----------



## mellowmel (Dec 23, 2008)

Ladies what are you using daily for moisture. I've been bunning and I've notice where my shortest areas are, which are my crown (where I had the most breakage before deciding to transition) are so dry. I'm using the ORS olive oil in the jar. 
I basically wet my hair in the morning put some ORS olive oil on the outside along with aloe vera gel and brush it into a bun.

Since my crown was the shortest I can really feel the texture of my hair there. But it's so dry! I need some products that will moisturize the new growth as well as the relaxed hair.


----------



## mymane (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm currently 53 weeks post. I really need to charge my cam and get some pics up. been saying that forever. Anyway, I don't know when I'll big chop. I've been trimming a little as I go so maybe I won't even need to big chop. It's going pretty well, made some mistakes early on but I've learned. Can anyone tell me if using ponytails to airdry will mess up a curlpattern? I know alot of ladies bun etc. but I heard that a couple of times and was wondering. Thanks.

And sorry so long


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm 10 months post. I think my transition is going well...I think I'll be completely natural in a few months.


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 23, 2008)

Mymane, what do u mean by mess up the curl pattern? Do u mean leaving an indentaion where the pony was?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 23, 2008)

http://public.fotki.com/Nigerian-Princess/2008/december-2008--stra/

i straightened by hair for the first time in a while since transitioning. check it out


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Dec 23, 2008)

I feel like throwing in the towel.  Straight hair is calling me.


----------



## joytimes10 (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay, okay, okay....  I am officially going to transition.  I've always stretched my relaxers (at least 4 months) but I didn't know what it was called until I found this board.  I don't like the process of getting a relaxer.  I loved my natural hair. I didn't relax until I was 14yo; But I didn't know how to care for the new growth so I always ended up getting another relaxer.  Another reason I stretch was b/c my stylist is a very expensive plane ride away, in the caribbean.  Anyway, I'm biting the bullet. 

I wil not BC.  I hate, hate short hair on me.  So, I'm keeping my 2 textures til I get to APL.  Fingers crossed, off to find some great tips to get me through.....

Edit:  I'm scared.....  What if this goes really wrong.....  Yikes... this is crazy.... I'm okay....


----------



## mymane (Dec 24, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Mymane, what do u mean by mess up the curl pattern? Do u mean leaving an indentaion where the pony was?


 
I mean permanantly stretching the curl out some. I can't remember the first place I read that, but another time was on a certain blog and there was a pic of the blogger's friend's hair and she was talking about how the ends were so loose because the girl wore alot of ponytails before. And she was like yes that could happen. Didn't know how true that was so I wanted to get others' opinions. I know alot of ladies up here wear ponys, buns etc and I haven't heard this complaint so....IDK. Maybe damage set in from something else and she attributed it to the wrong thing-ponytails. I'm pretty good with my ponytails so far, so.....who knows, lol.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 24, 2008)

Ladies, i cut 3 inches this week.  Is this a mini-BC?  Anyway, i'm not even certain how much relaxed ends i have left...i've cut at least 8 inches of hair this year alone...i went from bsl to barely apl, so i'm thinking that i may be free~~~now let me get my ovation and mt together, and baby this hair is gonna grow!.!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Dec 24, 2008)

*can someone please inform me of this pink skates method?*


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok so I ended my transition yesterday (Dec. 24th). I wanted to start the year fresh. I did have a lot of heat damage from flat ironing so much with my FHI so I lost some length. It took a few hours to grow on me but now I'm totally in love with it! Pics in my fotki.


----------



## FtrDrO (Dec 27, 2008)

BrandNew said:


> Ok so I ended my transition yesterday (Dec. 24th). I wanted to start the year fresh. I did have a lot of heat damage from flat ironing so much with my FHI so I lost some length. It took a few hours to grow on me but now I'm totally in love with it! Pics in my fotki.



Congratulations!! Love the new style!


----------



## SEMO (Dec 27, 2008)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> I feel like throwing in the towel.  Straight hair is calling me.


(((HUGS)))  It will be okay whatever you decide to do.


----------



## praisedancer (Dec 27, 2008)

I've decided again to transition.  So currently I am 17 weeks post.  But most of my styles are protective for the winter b/c I don't need my hair to rub against a scarf right now.  I know this transition won't be so easy, but I'm determined to stick with it until my hair is completely natural & healthy.


----------



## so1913 (Dec 27, 2008)

Just want to wish all the transitioners luck as we enter into the new year!


----------



## ladycage (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm new to transitioning, my last rlaxer was the end of sept 08.  I seem to be having a hard time with detangling.  My hair is very thin andbreaks off easily.  I just started using mega tek to try to thicken it, its only been 2 days but I hope it works.


----------



## mellowmel (Dec 27, 2008)

What are you ladies using as  a moisturizer? Also how often are you washing?

I'm using ORS olive oil in the jar and washing 1/week.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 27, 2008)

I wanted to wish everyone good luck on their transition. After the most HORRIBLE relaxing experience I have ever had this past Friday, I am transitioning yet again back to my natural hair. I got a corrective relaxer and wanted to go bone straight & not only is my hair too thin looking/flat & lifeless(when it was natural it was super thick and lush looking all the time and now I can honestly say that I miss that look).


----------



## cinnamin316 (Dec 27, 2008)

I could have sworn I posted in this thread but i guess not. I'm about 20 months post. I have a good 8 inches of relaxed hair left in some spots and in others like 4-5. My natual hair reaches my lip in the front, the sides meet my shoulder and the back is past shoulder length. I dont plan on chopping until december 2009. My cousin is transitioing also and is around 6 months post. She has been using half wigs and full wigs to help her. I normally just wash and bun or i'll flat iron-like once a month.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 27, 2008)

HI, I am very thankful for this thread.  This is my 20th week post relaxer and the most difficult thing for me is finding the right moisturizer to keep this NG nice and moist.  Any suggestions?? This is especially tough for me because I am determined to do this without extensions, as years of braiding has left me with a thin hair line. I am looking for other no man. hairstyles, but right now my staple ones are the rollerset/pin curl/and braid out.  I want to add flexi rods, but that looks wayyyyy too time consuming.  Good luck ladies, we are in this together!!!!


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Dec 27, 2008)

tishee said:


> I wanted to wish everyone good luck on their transition. After the most HORRIBLE relaxing experience I have ever had this past Friday, I am transitioning yet again back to my natural hair. I got a corrective relaxer and wanted to go bone straight & not only is my hair too thin looking/flat & lifeless(when it was natural it was super thick and lush looking all the time and now I can honestly say that I miss that look).



My hair is the same way. When it's natural it looks thick but once a relaxer hits it it looks so thin.


How long do you plan on transitioning?


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 27, 2008)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> My hair is the same way. When it's natural it looks thick but once a relaxer hits it it looks so thin.
> 
> 
> How long do you plan on transitioning?



Hey sweetie,

I was going through old pics of me with my natural hair and must have cried my eyes out. Comparing my natural hair to my relaxed hair was total meltdown for me. I probably won't be transitioning for long b/c my hair is on the short side now. In January, I had planned on going to Regis and getting and inch trim(if I do this my hair will be ultra short) and just wearing wigs & falls to allow my hair to grow out. My hair is breaking a little from the relaxer and I just hate that. Today, I am going to sally's to purchase a protein treatment(leaning towards the neutral protein filler) and mixing up a condition cocktail w/a moisturizing conditioner and oil. Hopefully, this will help with the breakage and I won't need to trim in January. I would love to get some curlies going on by next month though b/c I would go the barber and get a nice cut when my dh & ds go. I keep saying to myself once I get my hair right this time I am not looking back.


----------



## Rei (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been transitioning for about 63 weeks give or take a few. I have like 3 inches of relaxed hair mostly in the middle but I haven't chopped mostly because I haven't had the time . I found that products like ors stopped working for me around week 25. It took me a while to find a product that works for both my natural and relaxed hair (and tbqh I still haven't really found it but I have more natural hair than relaxed right now so I don't care as much) now I'm using shea butter and coconut oil to moisturize, hsr to dc and aveda damage remedy or aussie to cw twice a week although I'm trying to cut that down to once a week. I think it is too much manipulation for me since my hair is too short to pull into a ponypuff that looks good. I wish I had enough money to throw it into a weave for a couple of months


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm at about 28 weeks post relaxer and I have little growth, which SUCKS! I'm also going to do a raw challenge for the month of January and most of February, so I'm hoping the herbal changes and fresh food ingestion will help change some thing in my body's chemistry and make my hair grow *sniffle*

Remember I put in a weave about two/three weeks ago? Well the thing looks a hot mess now, so I am going to take it out and use my flexi rods again until I put in a new weave again and investing in good hair this time, because that Brandy PRO 10 is rubbish for the kind of wear and tear I put on my weaves.


----------



## CarLiTa (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm transitioning!
currently at 5 months post.

hair is awful! the relaxed part is so dry.
i'm going to do a deep-conditioning challenge.... i'm thinking of cutting at 10 months post, though i might postpone for some personal reasons.

i tried transitioning before and failed after 7 months. I just need to get it done this time around!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm excited -  it has been rainy and humid all week and my hair has barely any shrinkage...ofcourse i scarved when necessary, but still, it did well considering the weather...i have made an observation...

castor oil is similar to sabino and all those "serums" -even the texture... i applied it pretty generously to my hair and i believe it kept the humidity from penetrating my strands, it was the best sealant, sabino is no match for it...now granted, i used smb right after i went to the salon, however, that usually doesn't help for this houston humidity...

but the castor oil- oh my goodness, my hair still looks nice.  i cut the thin ends -again- i cut maybe 3-4 inches, but it has helped my hair tremendously,- and i can wear my hair out and feel good about it, no puffage, no shrinkage...i think i can hold off on texlaxinb, now.  

{{Thank God!!! ~*Br*nze*~ does happy dance.  I can reach my one year anniversary rejoicing  jan' 09}}


----------



## LBoogie (Dec 28, 2008)

_'m 35 weeks post...its been going aalot better than I thought. I'll be celebrating a year transitioning 3 days before my first wedding anniversary. Somehow I'm more ecxited about the year of transitioning...maybe because I thought I was NEVER be ABLE to do it. _


----------



## skyborn09 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nuelle said:


> Is there a particular reason why you want to BC now?... Months 5-8 were the most difficult for me b/c my hair was a tangled matted mess and I hadn't found the right products yet. I would advise against chopping out of frustration unless you feel it's the right time. Instead, I got my hair flat ironed every 2 weeks or so, wrapped it at night, and tried to forget about it... HTH!




I*'m alot less fustrated now....but does flatironing your hair every 2 weeks damage your curl pattern or will I be ok if I use a protectant?*


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Dec 28, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> I'm at about 28 weeks post relaxer and I have little growth, which SUCKS! I'm also going to do a raw challenge for the month of January and most of February, so I'm hoping the herbal changes and fresh food ingestion will help change some thing in my body's chemistry and make my hair grow *sniffle*
> 
> Remember I put in a weave about two/three weeks ago? Well the thing looks a hot mess now, so I am going to take it out and use my flexi rods again until I put in a new weave again and investing in good hair this time, because that Brandy PRO 10 is rubbish for the kind of wear and tear I put on my weaves.


 
*Outre is the best for a reasonable price; if money is no object, then  go with remy hair. They're both 100% natural so you can wash and style without an oily plastic look.*


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Dec 28, 2008)

mellowmel said:


> What are you ladies using as a moisturizer? Also how often are you washing?
> 
> I'm using ORS olive oil in the jar and washing 1/week.


 
*I use glycerin, honeyquat, silk amino acids, and water mixed together in a mist bottle, I use this when my hair is wet. If I don't have time to cowash and detangle my hair and it's dry, I use a shea butter mix (pure unrefined shea butter, glycerin, honeyquat, and silk amino acids). I really like this for my skin too...*

*I was co-washing daily, but now I have a sew in, so I will be cleaning my scalp with seabreeze about 2-3 times a week and using my oct & mt nightly and using oil in the morning (wgo, jojoba, & castor oil mix).*


----------



## Nuelle (Dec 28, 2008)

skyborn09 said:


> I*'m alot less fustrated now....but does flatironing your hair every 2 weeks damage your curl pattern or will I be ok if I use a protectant?*



You would definitely have to use a heat protectant in order to avoid heat damage and also you would need to up your deep conditioning. Months 5 through 8 were really difficult for me, so flat ironing during that time helped me go through that phase. But you're right, it's a temporary solution...That's not something I would advise one to do for the whole transition. I'm actually planning to stop flatironing my hair for the next few months. HTH!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Last night I removed the weave/braids that I put in a couple weeks ago.. It was itching and I know the cheap hair I bought wouldn't hold up with the washing. I made a huge mistake!! I didn't comb out my hair before I washed it and I had knots all over!! I lost so much hair. Nothing like this has happened to me before. 

My new growth is nice and soft and has grown out a bit, but I know that the time is coming for me to cut off the relaxed hair.


----------



## mikisha (Dec 28, 2008)

Im 9 months in and its not thatr hard but i just hate the fact that I always have to wear braids or tracks and peolple think that Im bald because I never wear my hair out. The reason I never wear it out is because I want it to be the same texture all over and I efuse to bc before Im bsl.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations on making 9 months. I'm at 6 months and often times I feel like my hair is not growing. I hear you on waiting til BSL though.


----------



## Stormy (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for starting this new thread! I couldn't find the old one. I'm 9 weeks post relaxer and will officially start my transitioning tomorrow with braids!   I plan to do small cuts here and there until I have enough new growth to finally cut the rest of the relaxer off. I'm going to buy an afro puff too for when I get tired of the braids. These two styles worked for me when I tried transitioning before. I got to 9 months and gave up because I didn't know how to handle the tangles, but I'm armed with knowledge now so I'm not giving up!

Good luck ladies and Happy New Year!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 2, 2009)

Checkin in..

I'm gonna try this transitioning thing one mo' again.

I'm shedding A LOT just at 10 weeks....and i'm jealous that yall can wet bun. My hair is too thick for that.

Do yall just get out the shower and brush your hair back wet? Its not a fight?


----------



## SimpleBrooklyn (Jan 2, 2009)

Just wanted to let you ladies know that I no longer transitioning!!! I did the BC for New Years.
Thanks for all the info.  This site is no joke


----------



## GANicole (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for starting the new thread! 
I am in week 36 of my transition and it is getting a tad bit easier for me. For the first part of my transition, I would simply bun my hair after washing. It was not the cutest look but I was okay with it. For 2009, I promised myself that i would always look presentable when walking out of the house. LOL So for now I am hoping I can flat iron my hair lightly every 2 weeks and wear it down. I do not blow dry my hair when I flat iron, only air dry in 4 ponytails and then flat iron each section with heat protectant. I only go over each section once with my beloved Sedu on low - medium heat. I hope i am not damaging my natural hair by doing this. 
In the past I visited my stylist at least every 2 weeks but I am now trying to become a 80% DIY-er so I will only go to my stylist for maintenance (i.e. trims and check ups). For now, I may schedule my visits for every 6 weeks. I have not decided yet.
I think I am going to keep my hair in a short bob and simply get my relaxed ends trimmed at every salon visit. I hope to cut all relaxed hair by the end of 2009.

Good luck!!!


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Jan 2, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> Checkin in..
> 
> I'm gonna try this transitioning thing one mo' again.
> 
> ...



I lightly brush it and apply Hollywood castor oil. Then I cover it with a scarf to help smooth it down


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 2, 2009)

If it was warmer I think I would BC now. I'm about 15 weeks in, and I'm already sick of the way my relaxed hair feels, especially when wet. I was thinking of getting blowouts to help with the two textures, but my relaxed parts are so fragile, I kow they will snap off further.


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 2, 2009)

SimpleBrooklyn said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know that I no longer transitioning!!! I did the BC for New Years.
> Thanks for all the info.  This site is no joke



You hair looks lovely!!


----------



## Allandra (Jan 2, 2009)

so1913 said:


> Just want to wish all the transitioners luck as we enter into the new year!


Thanks sis.


----------



## shetara20 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Ladies!!!! Im checkin in!!!!!! I am 4 weeks post!!!!!!Any Advice for me please PM ME!!!THANKS!!!!


----------



## Clazz E 2 (Jan 2, 2009)

*2009 Transitioner checkin' in!!*

Just at the 5 month mark give or take a day! Lovin' the transition today...2morrow who knows. Overall it's been GREAT this time around... What have i been so afraid of ??LOVES it.......

_No Braids, No more Weaves....TRANSITIONING Str8......No CHASER! for the 09!_


----------



## mellowmel (Jan 3, 2009)

Fantasia IC gel.

How are you ladies using this? I know to slick back edges but are you wetting hair before? I bought some today from Sally's. I put a little water on my edges then the fantasia ic and brushed with my boar bristle. By the  time I got the ponytail holder on my edges were back frizzy. They were exactly the same as when I just use water, ors olive oil in the jar, and aloe vera gel!

Ladies I need to do something about these frizzy edges/buns I have going on. The relaxed part is fine, but, my new growth/natural hair is not working with me. I need to find a good moisturizer for my new growth as well.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 3, 2009)

Check in

12 weeks post, I can't get the twist out to look right, tried wet/dry just don't look right.  I guess I'll just do the bun during my transition.


----------



## KPH (Jan 3, 2009)

i know i keep repeating myself but my scalp is sooooooooooooooo TENDER.  Jesus Christ.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 4, 2009)

40 weeks post checking in!  I am SOOOO loving my transition this time around...


----------



## Eisani (Jan 4, 2009)

mellowmel said:


> Fantasia IC gel.
> 
> How are you ladies using this? I know to slick back edges but are you wetting hair before? I bought some today from Sally's. I put a little water on my edges then the fantasia ic and brushed with my boar bristle. By the time I got the ponytail holder on my edges were back frizzy. They were exactly the same as when I just use water, ors olive oil in the jar, and aloe vera gel!
> 
> Ladies I need to do something about these frizzy edges/buns I have going on. The relaxed part is fine, but, my new growth/natural hair is not working with me. I need to find a good moisturizer for my new growth as well.


 Are you putting a scarf on after your brush it up? My hair is thick so what I usually do is apply the gel to damp edges and brush back and put into a semi loose pony. If my edges are just really rebellious, while still in a ponytail, I take a bit of castor oil and smooth along the edges and brush it back again then while holding my ponytail, take the holder out, smooth it over w/my hand and put the ponytail holder back in (hope that made sense). Once secure, I tie my scarf on for a few minutes.


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Jan 4, 2009)

I am 48 weeks post relaxer.  With 1/2 relaxed and 1/2 natural.  I am not big chopping at all.  Just trimming my ends as we go. The first time I got a trim in 10 months was in December and it was about an inch.  I am hiding my hair with weaves and braids.  The first part of my journey was in cornrows and micros until September of 08 when I was at a crossroad.  I didn't want to get a relaxer, cut my hair, or go back to braids because of my edges.  So I got a full weave and I am not looking back.  So this if the form of transitiong that I am going on.  My own personal hide my hair challenge until I grow out my relaxer and my hair reaches bra strap.


----------



## SimpleBrooklyn (Jan 5, 2009)

mellowmel said:


> Fantasia IC gel.
> 
> How are you ladies using this? I know to slick back edges but are you wetting hair before? I bought some today from Sally's. I put a little water on my edges then the fantasia ic and brushed with my boar bristle. By the time I got the ponytail holder on my edges were back frizzy. They were exactly the same as when I just use water, ors olive oil in the jar, and aloe vera gel!
> 
> Ladies I need to do something about these frizzy edges/buns I have going on. The relaxed part is fine, but, my new growth/natural hair is not working with me. I need to find a good moisturizer for my new growth as well.


 

I damp my hair, then apply the IC gel.  After than I tie it down for about 20-30 with a scarf (I do this first b4 anything else so my hair is dry when I am ready to leave the house).  My edges stay flat for the entire day (until I sweat or it gets wet)

Hope that helped


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 5, 2009)

Crossed the 52 week mark (1 year) on 12/30/2008!!!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 5, 2009)

Reg's Wife said:


> Crossed the 52 week mark (1 year) on 12/30/2008!!!


 
WOW! How much longer are you gonna go?


----------



## Soliel185 (Jan 5, 2009)

Reg's Wife said:


> Crossed the 52 week mark (1 year) on 12/30/2008!!!


 

I'm right behind you! I will be 1 yr post on 1/27/09!


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Jan 5, 2009)

shetara20 said:


> Hey Ladies!!!! Im checkin in!!!!!! I am 4 weeks post!!!!!!Any Advice for me please PM ME!!!THANKS!!!!


 

be gentle and patient....


----------



## Filmatic (Jan 5, 2009)

Finally found the thread. I decided to transition after having a dye attack(see blog if you want the long story). I am planning to big chop at APL or BSL. I will probably weave it up in the next week in order to keep my hands out of it. 

I am just tired of relaxing and it's time to move on. Get behind me creamy crack!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Jan 5, 2009)

good luck everyone!


----------



## Clazz E 2 (Jan 5, 2009)

ltown said:


> Check in
> 
> 12 weeks post, I can't get the twist out to look right, tried wet/dry just don't look right. I guess I'll just do the bun during my transition.


 

PUT A ROD ON THE END OF EACH TWIST! THIS SHOULD TOTALLY COME OUT CUTE.... I’ve worn it often. I twist air dried hair a w/a little creme moisturizer rod the tips in a spiral and whaaaalaaaaa perfection 
 ***Check out www.curlynikki.com she does a similar twist out with sponge roller on the tips.... cute as eva!!

Good luck


----------



## Lyoness (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in my 53rd week now.. 

IA with the poster that said that the ors doesn't hold the moisture long enough[unless my hair is wet in the 1st place]. What is everyone else using? I'm not big on make it yourself concoctions so anything premade pls!!


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am six months post. I chopped my hair from MBL to APL so I'm not going back now


----------



## lilree (Jan 5, 2009)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> I am six months post. I chopped my hair from MBL to APL so I'm not going back now


 
This is exactly my plan!
Congrats to you!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 5, 2009)

Great Clazz E 2, thanks


----------



## YummyC (Jan 6, 2009)

I am 26 weeks post right now and still hoping to keep it going. Good luck everyone.


----------



## YummyC (Jan 6, 2009)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> I am six months post. I chopped my hair from MBL to APL so I'm not going back now



I cut mine just below past the shoulder


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, Beans4Reezy here...checking in at 21 weeks post.  Can somebody, PLEASE HELP WITH THE TANGLES!! I can't even put a wide tooth comb through my hair without my relaxed ends tangling with the NG...please post some suggestions before I BC!!!


----------



## YummyC (Jan 6, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Ok, Beans4Reezy here...checking in at 21 weeks post.  Can somebody, PLEASE HELP WITH THE TANGLES!! I can't even put a wide tooth comb through my hair without my relaxed ends tangling with the NG...please post some suggestions before I BC!!!



What kind of products are you using? How are you detangling the hair ( wet/dry ? in the shower..)

I use Paul Mitchell "The Conditioner" its a blue liquid and it is the truth. I detangle VERY gently from tips to root in small sections. I use the Qhemet honey  cream leave in as well sometimes. That's what helped me.....


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am so surprised! This is what I get for being a 'know it all' 
I am having really bad tangles, and I have been in denial, I keep blaming the comb, but my God, it's rough! I have tried using conditioner but then my hair gets weighed down and I have breakage, and I've tried Glycerin and water and my hair doesn't budge! I've seen a few rooted strands come out and the difference in texture is amazing, my natural hair looks like a small spring then the relaxed hair is all straight. 

I'm going to have to suck it up and get my hair braided soon, because I can't do this any more.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 6, 2009)

YummyC said:


> What kind of products are you using? How are you detangling the hair ( wet/dry ? in the shower..)
> 
> I use Paul Mitchell "The Conditioner" its a blue liquid and it is the truth. I detangle VERY gently from tips to root in small sections. I use the Qhemet honey cream leave in as well sometimes. That's what helped me.....


 
I am still looking for a staple moisturizer..but for now, I am using Hairveda Shea butter and sealing with castor oil. I detangle on dry hair-- my issue is, at night, I part my hair an apply MT and Bee Mine, then moisturize and seal.  But parting my hair is becoming more and more of a struggle with all this NG.  I know I should be detangling my hair wet...but what about the days when I simply need to get something on my scalp.  Who would have known transitioning would be this difficult?  It is a blessing though...our different hair keeps life interesting and makes our end reward all the more sweet!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 6, 2009)

trinidarkie1 said:


> I am so surprised! This is what I get for being a 'know it all'
> I am having really bad tangles, and I have been in denial, I keep blaming the comb, but my God, it's rough! I have tried using conditioner but then my hair gets weighed down and I have breakage, and I've tried Glycerin and water and my hair doesn't budge! I've seen a few rooted strands come out and the difference in texture is amazing, my natural hair looks like a small spring then the relaxed hair is all straight.
> 
> I'm going to have to suck it up and get my hair braided soon, because I can't do this any more.


 
Trinie, I REALLY, REALLY, REAAAAAAAALLLLLLYYY DID NOT want to get braids because of my thin hair line. But I don't know if I can take it anymore-- I may just have to at the sixth month mark.  I will give myself three more weeks before I break-- but I will be sooooo disappointed -- I did not want to transition with braids...but right now, what are alternatives??


----------



## camilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> I can't access the old 1 so I'm not complaining!! Thanks!! I'm at week 49 .. I'm not finding it too hard, in fact its getting easier..


 WOW I TRIED BEFORE AND WILL TRY AGAIN I HOPE YOU DONT MIND ME STALKING YOUR FOTKI BECAUSE I NEED HELP I BO TO 20 WEEKS THEN RELAXED I COUD HAVE BEEN DOING MY BC HALL YPU LONG TERM TANSITIONERS PLEASE GET AT ME I WILL TRY TO GO TO 20 WEEKS AGAIN THEN BRAID UNTIL SUMMER


----------



## camilla (Jan 6, 2009)

SEMO said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say good luck to all the 2009 transitioners.


 

GIMMIE THOSE CURLS.....
LOVE IT


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 6, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Trinie, I REALLY, REALLY, REAAAAAAAALLLLLLYYY DID NOT want to get braids because of my thin hair line. But I don't know if I can take it anymore-- I may just have to at the sixth month mark. I will give myself three more weeks before I break-- but I will be sooooo disappointed -- I did not want to transition with braids...but right now, what are alternatives??



I don't want to get a think hair line either, but I don't see any alternative.


----------



## mightycute912 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am trying to make is as well, this is crazy. I got my last relaxer on 9/7/08, so I am almost 4 months post relaxer. I was used to stretching 3 months between each relaxer, so I am past my normal relaxing schedule. I realize that transitioning on my own is quite difficult. I am going to get reinforcement and start getting my hair done by an experienced natural hair care professional at minimum bi-weekly to keep focus on my goal until I can chop off the relaxed hair. I have done a mini chop in a fit of rage with my last relaxer which is my siggy pic. I went from BSL to SL. I think I can make it, even though I do have non-supportive family members. Saying how I had "bad hair". I have been getting relaxers since the age 5. My mother never gave me a choice, so I am interested in seeing what was so difficult about my hair. This is a new chapter in my life. YAY! ​


----------



## dorko (Jan 6, 2009)

my last relaxer was halloween
i'm thinkn of transitioning.. i haven't found a routine yet


----------



## skyborn09 (Jan 6, 2009)

I use to struggle with tangles like crazy but I found that using *Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave In* has allowed detangling to be alot less stressful and breakage has come down too. But remember you still have to be gentle with your hair. I also uped my DC to once a week for a full 30 minutes with *Aphogee 2 min* mixed with a *moisturizing conditioner* to combat over breakage and make my hair stronger. And its working!


----------



## DaRealist (Jan 7, 2009)

skyborn09 said:


> I use to struggle with tangles like crazy but I found that using *Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave In* has allowed detangling to be alot less stressful and breakage has come down too. But remember you still have to be gentle with your hair. I also uped my DC to once a week for a full 30 minutes with *Aphogee 2 min* mixed with a *moisturizing conditioner* to combat over breakage and make my hair stronger. And its working!


 I'm going to have to try the Knot Today Leave in because tangles are what puts me close to relaxing as well.
I carefully detangle with my hands, but it takes so long
I mean I have patience, but dang!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello Again ladies! I was able to deal with the knotted and hard to comb roots that I have been avoiding like the plague. I am now 7 months past my relaxer heading to 8, I will make a year by the summer time. I used LOTS of Glycerin and applied Mimosa Hair Honey on my roots and I took my time and combed my hair out.The middle of my hair is gone, all my relaxed hair is GONE, I just have new growth and some stragglers. It's so sad to see the state of my head, this makes me want to do the big chop even more, but the front of my hair hasn't grown out as much as the back and middle have. I don't want to look crazy. 


I'm anxious about getting my hair trimmed and braided, hopefully I can afford to do it this weekend.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 7, 2009)

I know it's tough ladies but if you can make to it. Once I got past 9 months it seems like you can push forward.I am about 15months post and have been doing chops along. My relaxer had me fooled about what my natural hair was going to be
The only way I have been able to make it this far is because of the following. 
The key to combating new growth is moisture! I learned the hardway and had breakage in the middle of my head the roughest part.And it always has been a tough place.

Products:
I used Etae' carmel(pre-poo) treatment 4 times before I saw any diffrence in my hair. That was 2 bottles total. 

Creamy conditioner(we use sally sleek look conditioner or moisture by tressmee)
Extra Virgin Coconut oil..healthfood store will have it
Oil by Etae or favorite
aprghee 2 min 
Anti snap ( sally version)
Chi silkinfusion(we use sally's version cheaper)
Sabino moisture block
 Jilebre big comb is a must when rinsing conditioner.

1.Pre-poo Etae carmel treatment
2. Must be a moisture shampoo ( redken butter, smooth down, or aproghee)
3.Most important (mix creamy conditioner, coconut oil, fav oil) let sit 45 with heatcap or steam treatment then 2 Min by Aproghee
4.Rinse cool water
5. Anti snap and Chi fusion
6. air dry in braids
7.Sabino moisture block 
8 flat iron or slick bacl


----------



## jayjamlov (Jan 7, 2009)

My last relaxer was June 2008, so I am 30 weeks post. It's getting harder and harder to detangle. Now I get tangled knots in the back after wearing a roller set just for a day.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Jan 8, 2009)

*40 weeks and 2 days* post checking in. Trying to combat dryness and breakage. Last Relaxer April 1, 2008


----------



## Clazz E 2 (Jan 8, 2009)

CHECKIN IN......
Loving my hair today.....wash'd condish, oil, flat ironed & Pin curled for the night....Loves the updo I have today... so sexy and the pin curls made lil spirals across the top CUTE

2 day is a good day for this transitioner...


----------



## Eisani (Jan 8, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> I know it's tough ladies but if you can make to it. Once I got past 9 months it seems like you can push forward.I am about 15months post and have been doing chops along. My relaxer had me fooled about what my natural hair was going to be
> The only way I have been able to make it this far is because of the following.
> The key to combating new growth is moisture! I learned the hardway and had breakage in the middle of my head the roughest part.And it always has been a tough place.
> 
> ...


 I'll be 14 mos on the 13th and The Anti Snap has been a life saver!! I got a good deal on the Redken @ Trade Secret (coupon) and OMG...it helps me detangle w/o a bunch of hair loss. My new growth isn't the problem, it's trying to keep these 3" or so of texlaxed ends happy that's been a struggle. I'm aiming for about 18 mos, but we'll see what happens...


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 8, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> I know it's tough ladies but if you can make to it. Once I got past 9 months it seems like you can push forward.I am about 15months post and have been doing chops along. My relaxer had me fooled about what my natural hair was going to be
> The only way I have been able to make it this far is because of the following.
> The key to combating new growth is moisture! I learned the hardway and had breakage in the middle of my head the roughest part.And it always has been a tough place.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this post Mysweetevie! I have never heard of Anti-Snap. Will check out Sally's this weekend!


----------



## **Jade** (Jan 8, 2009)

Just checking in... i think that my last relaxer was in May 2008 but it could have been in in June 2008. I'm wigging it out for now b/c the relaxed ends are just not working with me so I decided to sport flat twists under the wig... It's been working out ok. I'm about a week into it and it's great not doing my hair in the morning. I still moisturize and apply MT at night though I'm not seeing much growth well I can't say that b/c I try not to even look at my hair or gauge the growth b/c I was becoming obsessed. So this transitioner is pretty happy eventhough I dream of relaxing ever once in a while but to get over those urges I just stalk so of the 4a/b natural waist length fotkis and dream... it feels like it will take me forever to get to APL nevermind waist length.... wow I'm a little chatty today sorry about the long post


----------



## natural2be (Jan 8, 2009)

I am a new transitioner, last relaxer was Nov. 22nd so I am only 7 weeks post and almost a whole two months.  I've tried transitioning before and made it up to 5 months without having the knowledge that I have now.  Hoping to have a little bit more of a smoother ride this time around.  No matter what, I am ready for this journey. 

I did my first co-wash last night and if left my hair supersoft.  Loves it!

Congratulations to all of the new transitioners and all of the vets.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 8, 2009)

natural2be said:


> I am a new transitioner, last relaxer was Nov. 22nd so I am only 7 weeks post and almost a whole two months.  I've tried transitioning before and made it up to 5 months without having the knowledge that I have now. Hoping to have a little bit more of a smoother ride this time around. No matter what, I am ready for this journey.
> 
> I did my first co-wash last night and if left my hair supersoft. Loves it!
> 
> Congratulations to all of the new transitioners and all of the vets.


 Best wishes to you and your hair! HHG.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 8, 2009)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hello Again ladies! I was able to deal with the knotted and hard to comb roots that I have been avoiding like the plague. I am now 7 months past my relaxer heading to 8, I will make a year by the summer time. I used LOTS of Glycerin and applied Mimosa Hair Honey on my roots and I took my time and combed my hair out.The middle of my hair is gone, all my relaxed hair is GONE, I just have new growth and some stragglers. It's so sad to see the state of my head, this makes me want to do the big chop even more, but the front of my hair hasn't grown out as much as the back and middle have. I don't want to look crazy.
> 
> 
> I'm anxious about getting my hair trimmed and braided, hopefully I can afford to do it this weekend.


 
Wait, so you are bald in the middle of your head?? I'll have to think twice about transitioning if I can going to lose that much hair


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 8, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> *Wait, so you are bald in the middle of your head??* I'll have to think twice about transitioning if I can going to lose that much hair


 
No I am not bald in the middle of my head. 
The crown of my head (on top) is very thin, so it's not growing as fast.
The back, middle, (My head is shaped like a square) has broken off, so there is only new growth in the middle which is about 4 inches. I think that's from not taking proper care of my hair; sleeping on it without wearing a scarf or bonnet, not combing it out properly.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 8, 2009)

Ohhhhh I see! Thanks for the clarification Trinie! LOL


----------



## mightycute912 (Jan 8, 2009)

My four month transition anniversary. I went to Too Groovy to celebrate. The services were expensive, but well worth it. I realize I can't transition successfully on my own, so I got help. Danny did my hair (at the Midtown location) and these are the results:







_This is her bf by the way, I had to post for her because her computer having technical difficulties --- is hair really this serious though ladies? Cause im the one stuck buying mighty's hair products. But If so, at least there's a lot of dedication here after the little skim I did of this thread. Good luck to you all_


----------



## Rei (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, after 14 months, I have BC'd. It was quite by accident, I just got sick of seeing the little wispy ends, and meant to only cut off a bit, but ended up cutting all the ends off!  Now officially natural! I hope that with the knowledge I've learned on this board about natural hair that I will be able to handle it!


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 9, 2009)

I am transitioning too.  I'm gonna need this thread. In fact, I am getting braids today!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 9, 2009)

Rei said:


> Well, after 14 months, I have BC'd. It was quite by accident, I just got sick of seeing the little wispy ends, and meant to only cut off a bit, but ended up cutting all the ends off!  Now officially natural! I hope that with the knowledge I've learned on this board about natural hair that I will be able to handle it!


 Congrats!! We wanna see pics !!! I was looking @ my ends last night like hmmm....


----------



## DaRealist (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats, Rei!

LOL @ Mighty's bf's comments


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 9, 2009)

mightycute912 said:


> My four month transition anniversary. I went to Too Groovy to celebrate. The services were expensive, but well worth it. I realize I can't transition successfully on my own, so I got help. Danny did my hair (at the Midtown location) and these are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is too funny.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 9, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I'll be 14 mos on the 13th and The Anti Snap has been a life saver!! I got a good deal on the Redken @ Trade Secret (coupon) and OMG...it helps me detangle w/o a bunch of hair loss. My new growth isn't the problem, it's trying to keep these 3" or so of texlaxed ends happy that's been a struggle. I'm aiming for about 18 mos, but we'll see what happens...



I had to cut my relaxed in 5 inches because they were the problem  I thought relaxed hair would stay fine because it was chemically altered.     I really think when you get a touch up and it runs through your hair it does smoothing or something. The only product that kinda helped the relaxed hair was cholesterol stuff. Im big chopin on my Bday...i cant take off these last 4 inches of relaxed hair.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 9, 2009)

**another one bites the dust**

I'm sure my stuff is backed up many pages ago, I just wanted to say I relaxed maybe two weeks ago. I couldn't hang yall. I was losing so much hair every week when I combed that it was scary. And it was taking me like four hours just to properly wash, detangle and rebraid my hair. That was a nightmare for me and I honestly don't have that much free time.

When my hair is relaxed I lose a very minimal amount of hair for the whole week. I was easily losing maybe 10 times as much hair when I was trying to transition.

My relaxed hair is very thick and shrinks like 30-40% when I airdry it so you can imagine what my natural hair is like. And no I don't texlax, this is hair that I consider to be pretty straight.

Good luck to all of you ladies. I wish you all a happy transition in 2009.


----------



## Ladylyn (Jan 10, 2009)

Wed will be 4 mths for me. I don't want to do the BC been there done that B4. So I will slowly trim away the relaxed hair.  MSM has softened my NG internally.  I will try henna maybe next week for the first time.  I usually get my relaxer 2-3 times per yr anyway.  She's chrg me more for my relaxer and I really need to work on my nape. I bun daily anyways. I notice that if I flatiron and uses a humidy blocker my roots are as straight as my ends. So why not transition to natural.


----------



## Zay-neey (Jan 10, 2009)

Yea 2day I'm exactly 13 weeks transitioning, after i wash my hair detangling is kinda hard now, but i can deal. I have like about a 1inch and a half of new growth. Relaxers just dont work for me my hair is very thick and just didnt look right, when i had a relaxer. it just didnt take , and ive always loved curly hair. Dont Even know why i relaxed!Yea And I'm Experiencing the Breakage Right about now!


----------



## Rei (Jan 10, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Congrats!! We wanna see pics !!! I was looking @ my ends last night like hmmm....



It's very cathartic! I didn't mean to BC until 4 more months at least! I'll take pictures tomorrow after i take out this braidout. I'm going to hide my hair for the rest of this winter, because i'll have no time to do hair this semester, and I'm hoping for some major growth


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Sisters!! I am checking in at 22 weeks post.  This is tough, really tough.  But the more I see the mass of NG come in, I love it more and more.  I am learning to love my 4b texture hair!! So this is giving me the motivation to keep moving forward.  We can make it ladies!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 10, 2009)

42 weeks post. nothing special. just bunning still:


----------



## Rei (Jan 10, 2009)

I posted some pics of my BC on another thread. It was nice transitioning with you guys! Happy Growing


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi LHCFers! I had to do some thing! My hair is a hot mess! I love playing with my new growth. Today I applied Ojon Restorative Treatment and Some Grapeseed oil to my roots and ends and then did a Co-Wash. Airdried and then I applied Coconut Oil to my roots, massaged my scalp and then plait five braids. My husband was laughing at me, he hates it when I braid my hair like that. 

Anyway, I looked at the way my hair stuck out and the way my relaxed hair was there straggling. I just wanted to click it all off, the back and sides are growing well, but the front is a mess, it still doesn't have a lot of new growth. at least nothing distinguishable. 

I plan on heading to NY next weekend. Jump High or Low, I am not leaving unless I get a weave or get my hair braided. God willing!


----------



## Filmatic (Jan 11, 2009)

I have decided to hide my hair for a while. I am tired of the breakage and my hand being in it. I am going to do my own sew in.


----------



## Zay-neey (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I washed my hair yesterday. and wow i have a lot of new growth. it wasnt hard to detangle tho because i have new products, that helped. My ends look so stringy and weak , gonna cut sum of them off .


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today my scalp hurts, it feels very sore. I'm going to have DH give me a bit of a massage.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 12, 2009)

if my friend deidra tells me to press my hair one more time...! it is getting really annoying. i will press the freakin' hair when i want to. which is not until i think i am full APL! hopefully march-april. UGH! i just had to get that off my chest. lol


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 12, 2009)

LOL! You know you stretchin' when folks start asking you when you gonna press or relax your hair.

Someone asked me if i was gonna press my NG and i said "NO! What's wrong with it! You think its ugly or something?!"


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 12, 2009)

I made a year on 12/30/2008!  My last relaxer was 12/30/2007.  I did a mini chop on 11/22/08 but don't plan to ever BC.  I am using wigs as my protective style for the winter and I plan to straighten around April to see my progress.  I have cowashed every day this week as well as done a DC with ORS Replenishing and a couple of steam DC's.  

I still have not found the perfect moisturizer and have to wet or spritz my hair daily....but I do really like the look of my curls.  Once it's longer, I plan to try the denman & conditioner method to define my curls - http://biracialhair.org/CurlyPrimer.aspx

I am pretty sure my hair won't hang like hers does....but I do still plan to test out the idea.


----------



## shetara20 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello Ladies!!! Im 6 weeks post and enjoyin the NG!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 14, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> I wear half wigs everyday so I don't have to worry about presenting my transitioning hair to the world.
> 
> It seems like every weekend when I "do" my hair I keep finding more and more ways to manage my natural hair!
> 
> ...



Hey there,

Do you mind me asking where you purchased it from?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 14, 2009)

Just checking in on my progress.  I'm 9 months post and although I BC on Christmas noticed when I washed a few days ago I still have a few stray relaxed strands I need to cut off.  When I twist after I wash I recently started adding EVCO and EVOO to my Cantu Shea Butter as a leave in and noticed my hair feels smoother than it does with just the Cantu alone once it has dried.  I've fallen in love with QP Mango Butter and Hawaaiin Silky 15-1 to smooth my NG and as a daily moisturizer.  I love how moisturize they leave my twists and my NG.  I alternate between the 2 everynight.  I'm still looking for a product to loosen my curls when I wash, I was planning to Henna for the first time this weekend to see if that will help me as much as it has ladies on the board.


----------



## DaRealist (Jan 15, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Well I washed my hair yesterday. and wow i have a lot of new growth. it wasnt hard to detangle tho because i have new products, that helped. My ends look so stringy and weak , gonna cut sum of them off .


 Please share what the products are. Detangling is my major issue


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Yea 2day I'm exactly *13 weeks transitioning*, after i wash my hair detangling is kinda hard now, but i can deal. I have like about a 1inch and a half of new growth. Relaxers just dont work for me my hair is very thick and just didnt look right, when i had a relaxer. it just didnt take , and ive always loved curly hair. Dont Even know why i relaxed!Yea And I'm *Experiencing the Breakage* Right about now!


 Breakage so soon? What products are you using to combat it?


Zay-neey said:


> Well I washed my hair yesterday. and wow i have a lot of new growth. it wasnt hard to detangle tho because i have new products, that helped. My ends look so stringy and weak , gonna cut sum of them off .


 What did you end up getting? Did the new products help w/your breakage as well, or just detangling?


----------



## LeeLeea770 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I am transitioning as well. My last relaxer was Oct 25, and I am so in love with my new growth. I would have to say my biggest hair inspiration is my mom. However, she didn't transition at all. She just went to the salon one day and got her hair cut really short. She kept it in a short cut for about 2 years and then decided to grow her natural hair. It seems like it took her no time to get to BSL! 

I have been wanting to go natural for a while now, but I have finally mustered up the courage to do it. I am beyond excited and fighting the urge every single day not to BC. Its so sad but I really don't even care about my relaxed hair anymore. I plan to BC in NOV '09, but I feel like it may be before then.


----------



## natural2be (Jan 16, 2009)

Just checking in.  I have been keeping up with moisturizing every night with carrot creme and it has definetely been keeping my hair very soft.  I also co-washed for the second time last night and noticed no breakage and so far so good.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2009)

I love this thread!

I'm currently 16-17 months post.  I've only done one major cut (March 08 - pix in album) and just doing little trims here and there.  I'm currently BSL.  I was thinking of transitioning for 24 months (which would be August 09.  BUT, now I'm considering doing a BC on 12/31/09 to start the new year with a fresh 'do.  We'll see.

I've been bunning this week after a braidout, but this weekend I plan on DCing and maxigliding.
I think the transition will be smooth from here on in.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 16, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> I'm currently 16-17 months post. I've only done one major cut (March 08 - pix in album) and just doing little trims here and there. I'm currently BSL. I was thinking of transitioning for 24 months (which would be August 09. BUT, now I'm considering doing a BC on 12/31/09 to start the new year with a fresh 'do. We'll see.
> 
> ...


 My shero! How are things going as far as length retention?


----------



## Ms_Ann (Jan 16, 2009)

Still standing. Pushing 8 months. Wanting _so_ badly to cut my hair, but trying to wait for a little more thickness.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2009)

Eisani said:


> My shero! How are things going as far as length retention?



 So far so good.  I'm BSL and growing.  The natural hair though, the shrinkage is so much that when it's not straightened out, my hair still looks the same length as it was 6 months ago.


----------



## half.cadence (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi ladies. 

Im 13 months post and b-o-r-e-d with my hair. Things have been going well but I just want to get this transition phase over with already. I know if I cut right now though, I won't be satisfied with my length [when I factor in shrinkage and such]. I'm going to try and hold out for 3 more months.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2009)

half.cadence said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Im 13 months post and b-o-r-e-d with my hair. Things have been going well but I just want to get this transition phase over with already. I know if I cut right now though, I won't be satisfied with my length [when I factor in shrinkage and such]. I'm going to try and hold out for 3 more months.



You can do it! these 3 months will fly by!  13 months! way to go!!


----------



## monie20032007 (Jan 17, 2009)

half.cadence said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Im 13 months post and b-o-r-e-d with my hair. Things have been going well but I just want to get this transition phase over with already. I know if I cut right now though, I won't be satisfied with my length [when I factor in shrinkage and such]. I'm going to try and hold out for 3 more months.



Im right there with you. Dec 2007 was my last relaxer. I get really tired of dealing with my hair sometimes, but I dont plan to cut until dec 2009 so Im thinking about getting kinky twists put in...I dont know im just kinda bored and ready for it to be over with.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 17, 2009)

monie20032007 said:


> Im right there with you. Dec 2007 was my last relaxer. I get really tired of dealing with my hair sometimes, but I dont plan to cut until dec 2009 so Im thinking about getting kinky twists put in...I dont know im just kinda bored and ready for it to be over with.


 
Im in my 15th month and I'm right there with the 2 of you! I'm so ready for it to be over with... I trimmed an inch at the beginning of the year, and was so tempted to just do away with the rest...


----------



## jreagins (Jan 17, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> I'm currently 16-17 months post. I've only done one major cut (March 08 - pix in album) and just doing little trims here and there. I'm currently BSL. I was thinking of transitioning for 24 months (which would be August 09. BUT, now I'm considering doing a BC on 12/31/09 to start the new year with a fresh 'do. We'll see.
> 
> ...


 
I noticed now a days it doesn't even feel like im still transitioning... I even slip and tell people that I'm already 100% just because it already feels like I am.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Jan 17, 2009)

Went to my stylist today for a wash and set.  I go every two weeks because I need her help with transitioning.  I'm not BC'ing but snipping away a little at a time.  I'm only 6 weeks which is usually when I get a touch up - so no major deal yet.  She kept giving me encouragement as we talked about the trying process that's ahead.  

I'm a morning standing client so I'm usually alone with her for most of the time.  This gave us time to talk about everything (snipping schedules, growth expectancies, summer heat/ humidy effects and how to prepare, emergency style help like weaves and so on.)  I still shudder talking about fake hair because it. is. just. not. me!  But the half wigs look so good on this board!  If I get through a hot mess hair stage, I may consider it (shuddering again).

Based on the length I want get to while transitioning, she estimates the process to be about 16 months or so (1.5 years).  She mentioned the glycerine concoction and I acted as if I never heard of it just to stay humble.  Everytime she mentions something, I jump in and take over about it so I decided to listen this time.  She said one transitioned now natural client uses it and it has completely changed the texture of her hair to nice and soft.  I told her to find out what she uses in it (water, glycerine and something else).

I love my stylist so much, I could just marry her!  

BTW, what glycerine/rosewater concoctions are you all using?  On wet or dry hair?  Details please.  I bought some but have not mixed the two until I figure out what I want to do and until I get enough natural growth to use it.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 17, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> Went to my stylist today for a wash and set. I go every two weeks because I need her help with transitioning. I'm not BC'ing but snipping away a little at a time. I'm only 6 weeks which is usually when I get a touch up - so no major deal yet. She kept giving me encouragement as we talked about the trying process that's ahead.
> 
> I'm a morning standing client so I'm usually alone with her for most of the time. This gave us time to talk about everything (snipping schedules, growth expectancies, summer heat/ humidy effects and how to prepare, emergency style help like weaves and so on.) I still shudder talking about fake hair because it. is. just. not. me! But the half wigs look so good on this board! If I get through a hot mess hair stage, I may consider it (shuddering again).
> 
> ...


 
You are very fortunate to have her. I am currently looking for stylist that specializes in transitioning hair-- I am going to need some help.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Jan 17, 2009)

I want to help you find one.  I'm in Maryland.  Let me know where you are located and we'll look for someone good together.  

I could not do this without her.  She goes to my church so I am REALLY lucky. She checks out my hair often in passing and she knows my "style" and how I like to look.  
I tell you, every time I talk to her, I get less and less nervous and more and more anxious to go natural.


----------



## ChoKitty (Jan 17, 2009)

I am in, again. I tried last year, made it 11 months, and relaxed. The next time I relaxed, tore my head up! I don't want to go through that anymore. Its not worth it. This time, I'm going to try it using BKT. It doesn't get my new growth perfectly straight, but it makes it easier to comb, and its not permanent. Sooo. Here's hoping I do it this time..


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm 5 months strong....


----------



## Zay-neey (Jan 18, 2009)

Right now im trying to figure out my hair type. I know that its impossible to tell now because of the weight of the relaxed hair.. So i just keep thinking My mom has 4a hair and my Dad has Like 3b-3c hair. So I think Im a 4a cuz i remember my hair was identical to my moms, it was really coarse. The only part of my hair that looks like my Dads, is brown Streaks!!! but still i dont know


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 18, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> I want to help you find one. I'm in Maryland. Let me know where you are located and we'll look for someone good together.
> 
> I could not do this without her. She goes to my church so I am REALLY lucky. She checks out my hair often in passing and she knows my "style" and how I like to look.
> I tell you, every time I talk to her, I get less and less nervous and more and more anxious to go natural.


 
I would absolutely LOVE that! I live in Brooklyn, NY so any help you can pass along would be vey much appreciated!!  I can't say this enough LHCF really is the best community!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 18, 2009)

YamisGirl said:


> I am in, again. I tried last year, made it 11 months, and relaxed. The next time I relaxed, tore my head up! I don't want to go through that anymore. Its not worth it. This time, I'm going to try it using BKT. It doesn't get my new growth perfectly straight, but it makes it easier to comb, and its not permanent. Sooo. Here's hoping I do it this time..


 
What is BKT?


----------



## Zay-neey (Jan 18, 2009)

Just Wondering! HOW Long is everyone trying to Transition???
For me its 8 months to a year! So i would love to know about everyone else's goals


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 18, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Just Wondering! HOW Long is everyone trying to Transition???
> For me its 8 months to a year! So i would love to know about everyone else's goals


 
A year PLUS. 

If i cant pull it into a pony tail then i'm not cutting it.  If i make it to six months i swear i'm gonna cry.


----------



## praisedancer (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going for 10 months.  If it wasn't cold outside I would've BC already.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Jan 18, 2009)

> I would absolutely LOVE that! I live in Brooklyn, NY so any help you can pass along would be vey much appreciated!!  I can't say this enough LHCF really is the best community!!


Will do.  I'll PM you when/if I find some places.  Glad to help.  I've been helped so much by people on this board, just paying-it forward.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going for about 1.5-2 years.  I don't want to big chop so I'll being snipping here and there and hoping to salvage length along the way.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 18, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Just Wondering! HOW Long is everyone trying to Transition???
> For me its 8 months to a year! So i would love to know about everyone else's goals



20-24 months.. I'm itching to bc now though... Thinking getting a rinse to hide my old colored relaxed ends...


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 18, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Just Wondering! HOW Long is everyone trying to Transition???
> For me its 8 months to a year! So i would love to know about everyone else's goals



Ideally, at least 15 months..I've always BCed with a twa in the past, so this will be very different for me.


----------



## ChoKitty (Jan 18, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> What is BKT?




Brazilian Keratin Treatment


----------



## praisedancer (Jan 19, 2009)

Ladies, what's a good moisturizer for my new growth?  I'm struggling with the two textures and it's bothering me.  I really need help.  Any recommendations will be much appreciated.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2009)

jreagins said:


> I noticed now a days it doesn't even feel like im still transitioning... I even slip and tell people that I'm already 100% just because it already feels like I am.



It's easy now, I'm so used to dealing with the two textures.  I tell people I"m transitioning if they ask though most times it's in a braidout and people think its just my texture, or when it's straight they think I'm relaxed.  I couldn't care less lol.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 19, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> It's easy now, I'm so used to dealing with the two textures. I tell people I"m transitioning if they ask though most times *it's in a braidout and people think its just my texture, or when it's straight they think I'm relaxed.* I couldn't care less lol.


 

same here..


----------



## jreagins (Jan 19, 2009)

praisedancer said:


> Ladies, what's a good moisturizer for my new growth? I'm struggling with the two textures and it's bothering me. I really need help. Any recommendations will be much appreciated.


 
When I first started I used S-curl No Drip... Now I just use watered down conditioner...


----------



## praisedancer (Jan 19, 2009)

jreagins said:


> When I first started I used S-curl No Drip... Now I just use watered down conditioner...



thank you so much!


----------



## half.cadence (Jan 19, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Just Wondering! HOW Long is everyone trying to Transition???
> For me its 8 months to a year! So i would love to know about everyone else's goals


16/17 months. depending on how long this boredom spell lasts..


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Anyone else getting to the point of no return? Its been about 7 mos. and I'm not sure what I want to do anymore. I'm itching for straight hair, but I don't want to go throw the hassle of flat-ironing. Plus, I feel like my ends of scraggly (not to mention, everyone keeps telling me so). The last time I even got close to straight was late november.*


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Anyone find a way to get their hair into buns without braiding it. I'm sick of the braids and they are hurting my head but my new growth is well over an inch long and hella thick.*


----------



## Filmatic (Jan 19, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Just Wondering! HOW Long is everyone trying to Transition???
> For me its 8 months to a year! So i would love to know about everyone else's goals



I am going for 11 months to a year. I hope I make it. If my head wasn't big I would have BC already.


----------



## myxdchiick (Jan 20, 2009)

joytimes10 said:


> *Okay, okay, okay....  I am officially going to transition.  I've always stretched my relaxers (at least 4 months) but I didn't know what it was called until I found this board.  I don't like the process of getting a relaxer.  I loved my natural hair. I didn't relax until I was 14yo; But I didn't know how to care for the new growth so I always ended up getting another relaxer.* Another reason I stretch was b/c my stylist is a very expensive plane ride away, in the caribbean.  Anyway, I'm biting the bullet.
> 
> I wil not BC.  I hate, hate short hair on me.  So, I'm keeping my 2 textures til I get to APL.  Fingers crossed, off to find some great tips to get me through.....
> 
> Edit:  I'm scared.....  What if this goes really wrong.....  Yikes... this is crazy.... I'm okay....



myxdchiick: Wow! We have have somethings in common. Unfortunately, I cannot put it in bold yet b/c I am using an Ipod Touch to post this.... So I will edit it later... Just wanted to say that! HHG!!!!!!!


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 20, 2009)

myxdchiick said:


> joytimes10 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, okay, okay.... I am officially going to transition. I've always stretched my relaxers (at least 4 months) but I didn't know what it was called until I found this board. I don't like the process of getting a relaxer. I loved my natural hair. I didn't relax until I was 14yo; But I didn't know how to care for the new growth so I always ended up getting another relaxer. Another reason I stretch was b/c my stylist is a very expensive plane ride away, in the caribbean. Anyway, I'm biting the bullet.
> ...


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 20, 2009)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Anyone find a way to get their hair into buns without braiding it. I'm sick of the braids and they are hurting my head but my new growth is well over an inch long and hella thick.*


 

Really I just bun it up right after a cowash even before getting out of the shower; that way it's detangled and the water has done all the work of smoothing my hair for me. If I try to comb and add other product before it dries, it just gets tangled again and that's way too much manipulation for my hair right now.  

So, then I put some NTM leave-in on the outer layer and my pony tuck it in a wet bun, tie it down with a scarf and got to bed or whatever.  Usually in the morning it's still damp but not too much.  I remove the scrunchie, add more leave in throughout and bun it up again.  I leave it this way until my next co-wash.  I cowash every other day now because it's the only way I know to keep enough moisture content in my hair.  Breakage was becoming an issue for me.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Jan 20, 2009)

I blowdried and flat ironned yesterday and it looks SO good. TOO good because it made me think about relaxing.  I'm trying to hold out as long as possible


----------



## camilla (Jan 20, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> I'm gonna crown and glory it for 2009 and then see where I'm at. I hope to be SL by the end of 2009.


 
ME TOO I WENT FIVE MONTHS LAST TIME AND CAVED IN I THINK THAT IF I BRAID UNTIL JUNE BIG CHOP THEN BRAID AGAIN IM GOOD UNTIL JANUARY 2010 I CAN NOT MANAGE THE TWO TEXTURES MY MAIR IS SOOOOO THICK THAT THE RELAXED HAIR WAS TOO HEAVY FOR THE NG IF THAT MAKES SENSE


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 20, 2009)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> I blowdried and flat ironned yesterday and it looks SO good. TOO good because it made me think about relaxing.  I'm trying to hold out as long as possible


 
Ok, how do you blowdry all that new growth?  I end up with a tangled fro mess and forget about flat ironing.  I feel like that would take me forever and I'm afraid of heat damage.  My hair is not too strong at the demarcation line.


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Jan 20, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Just Wondering! HOW Long is everyone trying to Transition???
> For me its 8 months to a year! So i would love to know about everyone else's goals




I'm transitioning for 24 months.


----------



## DaRealist (Jan 20, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Just Wondering! HOW Long is everyone trying to Transition???
> For me its 8 months to a year! So i would love to know about everyone else's goals


 At least 2 years.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 20, 2009)

joytimes10 said:


> Ok, how do you blowdry all that new growth? I end up with a tangled fro mess and forget about flat ironing. I feel like that would take me forever and I'm afraid of heat damage. My hair is not too strong at the demarcation line.


 
I find that I have to rollerset first...


----------



## natural2be (Jan 20, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Just Wondering! HOW Long is everyone trying to Transition???
> For me its 8 months to a year! So i would love to know about everyone else's goals


 
I plan on transitioning for a year, which would be my next bday. I will see if that tune changes as time goes on.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 20, 2009)

I plan on transtioning for a year.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a newbie to the board and this is my first attempt at transitioning!! My last relaxer was October 1, 2008. I originally planned to stretch but fell in love with my coils.  I had my first Dominican blowout last Monday and was amazed that am i below shoulder length now within 4 months from neck length.  I'm back to pinning my hair up and plan to do Bantu knots and roller sets until my next blowout which i plan on doing in April!!!! This forum has been really encouraging for me in not letting me give up..thank you ladies!!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 20, 2009)

this is my 4th attempt...this time i will not be doing a bc (since i did last may)...im working with 4 inches of hair today...3inches texturized, 1 inch natural.  Once I reach shoulder length, if the relaxed hair hasn't broken off then, I will slowly cut off the relaxed ends.  Hopefully 4th time is the charm!


----------



## cch24 (Jan 20, 2009)

I've been reading this thread and picking up tips for months now, so I decided it was finally time to join. This is my first post!  I decided to transition because I'm in college and my schedule for going home and getting perms was very erratic. I'm so excited to see what my hair will look like in about 15 months. I'm 13 weeks post now, and I think I want to transition for 18 months before i cut all my relaxed ends off. Anyway, I just wanted to say thank you for all the information.


----------



## ChoKitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Just Wondering! HOW Long is everyone trying to Transition???
> For me its 8 months to a year! So i would love to know about everyone else's goals





Until my new growth is at least to my ears. I do NOT look good with short hair, as I've learned over the years. Hopefully I can keep going until my new growth is chin length.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 21, 2009)

****DELETED****


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 21, 2009)

24 - 28 months


----------



## Eisani (Jan 21, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Just Wondering! HOW Long is everyone trying to Transition???
> For me its 8 months to a year! So i would love to know about everyone else's goals


 I don't even know.  I snip a lil at a time and I'm currently a lil over 14 months in. At first I said I'll be completely natural by spring of this year, but now I don't know. I'm taking my time and focusing on being a certain length opposed to giving myself a deadline cuz my head is too big for short hair. I just can't wait til summer so I can wear my hair out wet. We love water!!


----------



## Chromia (Jan 21, 2009)

My last relaxer was September '07 so I'm 16 months post. For the first few months I did rollersets, then I did twistouts and braidouts for a while, and about 2 months ago I started flat ironing. I'm going continue transitioning for at least another year.


----------



## jerjer29 (Jan 21, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> this is my 4th attempt...this time i will not be doing a bc (since i did last may)...im working with 4 inches of hair today...3inches texturized, 1 inch natural.  Once I reach shoulder length, if the relaxed hair hasn't broken off then, I will slowly cut off the relaxed ends.  Hopefully 4th time is the charm!



lol no offense but it's people like you that make me stick to this, because i wont wanna look back 2 years like 'dang, if i would of just stuck to transitioning i would of had about 12 inches of natural hair by now' haha

but anyway, i'm on my 9th month!! and i plan on BCing on my 12th because that'll give me about 6 inches that puts me at shoulder length when straightened. i trim my hair right back to shoulder length like every other month anyway so i'm gonna go ahead and BC at the 12th month mark. i kind of forgot i was transitioning, and me snipping my ends like that back to shoulder lengths was just something i always did even relaxed, so when i washed my hair last week and saw how much my natural hair had taken over my relaxed hair lol i was SHOCKED. i barely have any relaxed ends lefts, my bangs are almost fully natural ( i trimmed like 3 inchse off of them this week) and the back layers of my hair barely have even an inch of relaxed hair left.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 21, 2009)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> I blowdried and flat ironned yesterday and it looks SO good. TOO good because it made me think about relaxing.  I'm trying to hold out as long as possible



Shouldn't how good it looks remind you to keep up the transition since you know you can do straight well, and have natural curls when u want em too?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 21, 2009)

jerjer29 said:


> lol no offense but it's people like you that make me stick to this, because i wont wanna look back 2 years like 'dang, if i would of just stuck to transitioning i would of had about 12 inches of natural hair by now' haha



LMAO 

OUCH!


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 21, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> this is my 4th attempt...this time i will not be doing a bc (since i did last may)...im working with 4 inches of hair today...3inches texturized, 1 inch natural.  Once I reach shoulder length, if the relaxed hair hasn't broken off then, I will slowly cut off the relaxed ends.  Hopefully 4th time is the charm!



You sound like me jadedfaerie! If I only stayed natural at my first attempt, my hair would be BSL by now!! Its more like 6th time is the charm for me .


----------



## Filmatic (Jan 21, 2009)

Duchesse said:


> You sound like me jadedfaerie! If I only stayed natural at my first attempt, my hair would be BSL by now!! Its more like 6th time is the charm for me .



This is my second time. I just wasn't mentally ready the first time.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 22, 2009)

*I BC'd this weekend, but I'm wearing kinky twists right now until I can grow my hair long enough to style. Its about 2 inches long. I have a whole story of my experience and I will take pics of the twists. The lady did a terrible job and charged way too much so I'm going to try and get them redone before I have to go to work on Saturday.*


----------



## BotanyGrl (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I'll be transitioning for at least two years. I would love for my natural hair to be at least APL straightened before I chop the relaxed ends off. 

Does anyone have an issue with tangles on the relaxed portion of your hair. I don't know what do about it outside of being patient when detangling. Any advice about what to do would be appreciated.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 22, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I think I'll be transitioning for at least two years. I would love for my natural hair to be at least APL straightened before I chop the relaxed ends off.
> 
> Does anyone have an issue with tangles on the relaxed portion of your hair. I don't know what do about it outside of being patient when detangling. Any advice about what to do would be appreciated.



*Start from the bottom and comb up. Use Blended Beauty Curly Shake. Pantene's Nature Fusion conditioner is extremely rich. I'm the worse person to ask. My relaxed hair broke off (but, i Think that was due to rough combing)
*


----------



## Filmatic (Jan 24, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I think I'll be transitioning for at least two years. I would love for my natural hair to be at least APL straightened before I chop the relaxed ends off.
> 
> Does anyone have an issue with tangles on the relaxed portion of your hair. I don't know what do about it outside of being patient when detangling. Any advice about what to do would be appreciated.



I am having the same problem. It is making me really want to snip but I hold on. Also is hard for me to moisturize the 2 sections at once.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 24, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I think I'll be transitioning for at least two years. I would love for my natural hair to be at least APL straightened before I chop the relaxed ends off.
> 
> Does anyone have an issue with tangles on the relaxed portion of your hair. I don't know what do about it outside of being patient when detangling. Any advice about what to do would be appreciated.



I'm on a 2+ year transition myself.  I'd suggest detangling when wet and heavily conditioned, also start at the bottom and work your way up.  just be gentle and patient.


----------



## DaRealist (Jan 26, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I think I'll be transitioning for at least two years. I would love for my natural hair to be at least APL straightened before I chop the relaxed ends off.
> 
> Does anyone have an issue with tangles on the relaxed portion of your hair. I don't know what do about it outside of being patient when detangling. Any advice about what to do would be appreciated.


 Yeah, this is my issue too. Remaining patient is all I can offer you as well. erplexed


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Checking in! My hair has been breaking like crazy, I've come to the conclusion that it's a protein deficiency. The last time I had really great success in growing my hair was when I was on a low carb diet/High Protein diet. 

This weekend I used my Ojon Restorative Treatment over night, and washed with the Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioner and then applied the Ojon Restorative Leave-In treatment. My hair felt so great and still does. 

I'm going to put some grapeseed oil on my scalp tonight and put some cornrows in. Wigging it until I get my weave installed.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 26, 2009)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Checking in! My hair has been breaking like crazy, I've come to the conclusion that it's a protein deficiency. The last time I had really great success in growing my hair was when I was on a low carb diet/High Protein diet.
> 
> This weekend I used my Ojon Restorative Treatment over night, and washed with the Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioner and then applied the Ojon Restorative Leave-In treatment. My hair felt so great and still does.
> 
> I'm going to put some grapeseed oil on my scalp tonight and put some cornrows in. Wigging it until I get my weave installed.


 
I love OJON, but it adds more moisture for me.  What protein did you use to combat the deficiency?  Or, do you think you were actually missing moisture?  Both issues have caused my hair to break in the past...

Maintaining the right balance for your hair is so tricky...just when you think you have it down, the seasons change or % NG to relaxed hair changes (or *whatever*) and you find yourself needing to adjust again...

I hope you get it figured out....

closing in on 10 months...


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 26, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I think I'll be transitioning for at least two years. I would love for my natural hair to be at least APL straightened before I chop the relaxed ends off.
> 
> Does anyone have an issue with tangles on the relaxed portion of your hair. I don't know what do about it outside of being patient when detangling. Any advice about what to do would be appreciated.


 
try using a cheapie conditioner.  I use V05 balancing formula.  I wet my hair, slather it on (it only costs .99 or less, so most times I will use like a third of a bottle on wash days...i wash every 7-10 days), and detangle with the conditioner drenched on.  Most of these cheapie conditioners have cones, so it provides a lot of slip to aid in detangling.  Then, when I can comb thru my whole head with a wide tooth comb, I rinse thoroughly and use my herbal shampoo and conditioning rinse.  The herbal shampoo I use has a mild sulfate, so it washes the cones out and then I leave the rinse in (it has no cones) and finish my shower.  

Just detangling with the conditioner first before I even shampoo has been a godsend for me...


----------



## Sweet1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone,
I have been lurking for some time as I have been thinking about Transitioning and am currently trying to NOT get a relaxer. What keeps yo motivated?


----------



## jreagins (Jan 27, 2009)

Sweet1977 said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> I have been lurking for some time as I have been thinking about Transitioning and am currently trying to NOT get a relaxer. What keeps yo motivated?


 
Knowing that I can still achieve the same styles without the use of a relaxer or heat, and seeing the versitility of my natural hair (curly to straight) is what keeps me motivated. I can still have 'relaxed' results but my hair is alot thicker and healthier. I cant even tell that I dont have a relaxer (until my hair gets wet), and it doesnt take alot of work, for me at least. I've learned what to do and when to do it.


----------



## Sweet1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Knowing that I can still achieve the same styles without the use of a relaxer or heat, and seeing the versitility of my natural hair (curly to straight) is what keeps me motivated. I can still have 'relaxed' results but my hair is alot thicker and healthier. I cant even tell that I dont have a relaxer (until my hair gets wet), and it doesnt take alot of work, for me at least. I've learned what to do and when to do it.


 

Thanks for responding. I don't even remember what my natural hair was like, which is what got me thinking about transtioning. I then thought about how much fuller and healthier my hair seemed to be when looking at pics and I just had a press so here I am. I want thicker and healthier hair.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm so on the fence...I go thru these phases where I'm all good w/the transition then there are other times I miss texlaxing! I mean, I only did it 1-3 times a year, but I just miss it some days! I said I would give myself until the week before my b-day (in April) to think about it, but damn as of right now, I'm leaning that way. I love how thick my hair is, but it's also a chore and it seems like it takes so much elbow grease to tame it into a bun since it's been too cold to wet it everyday. WINTER BE OVER, ALREADY  !!!


----------



## natural2be (Jan 27, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Knowing that I can still achieve the same styles without the use of a relaxer or heat, and seeing the versitility of my natural hair (curly to straight) is what keeps me motivated. I can still have 'relaxed' results but my hair is alot thicker and healthier. I cant even tell that I dont have a relaxer (until my hair gets wet), and it doesnt take alot of work, for me at least. I've learned what to do and when to do it.


 
I have the same reasoning when it comes to going natural.  The first time I tried to transition I got my hair flat ironed and you would have sworn I got a relaxer until the humidity got to it of course Also I hate that first week or two of getting the relaxer because my hair looks limp, no body to it.  Lastly, I like the curly look and being able to do a big curly style one day and if I feel like it, being straight the next. Also I feel like the health of my hair will be so much better. 

As I always say, time will tell


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 27, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I'm so on the fence...I go thru these phases where I'm all good w/the transition then there are other times I miss texlaxing! I mean, I only did it 1-3 times a year, but I just miss it some days! I said I would give myself until the week before my b-day (in April) to think about it, but damn as of right now, I'm leaning that way. I love how thick my hair is, but it's also a chore and it seems like it takes so much elbow grease to tame it into a bun since it's been too cold to wet it everyday. WINTER BE OVER, ALREADY  !!!


 
LOL E.!! Thank You for signing my guestbook!

I too miss Texlaxing and had planned to only do it 2x's a year, I am just tired of the dryness and oils don't help with sealing etc. I am giving myself until July and if I don't want to deal with it anymore I'M TEXLAXING But I also agree that the Cold weather can make my hair act a fool, But Deep down I know I am gonna stick it out it just hepls to get those words out LOL!!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 27, 2009)

SignatureBeauty said:


> LOL E.!! Thank You for signing my guestbook!
> 
> I too miss Texlaxing and had planned to only do it 2x's a year, I am just tired of the dryness and oils don't help with sealing etc. I am giving myself until July and if I don't want to deal with it anymore I'M TEXLAXING But I also agree that the Cold weather can make my hair act a fool, But Deep down I know I am gonna stick it out *it just hepls to* *get those words out* LOL!!


  sho nuff!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 27, 2009)

I's getting sick and tired of doing these rollersets twice a week! 

I really am! Its a jungle up in my scalp!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 27, 2009)

It must be the Cold Weather? LOL!!


----------



## Sweet1977 (Jan 27, 2009)

natural2be: I have been there, went to salon, she pressed my roots, came out looking good, sweated a little, oh oh, POOF.

MizzBrown: Girrrl, I am still new to rollersetting. I did it once and HATED it, . I am TRYING to stay away from the relaxer.


----------



## Neala21 (Jan 27, 2009)

N E transitioners got a great techniques with rollersetting. some parts of my head come out good but others part are bad. I'm starting the anchoring method and will try again this weekend. My hair comes out so poofy like and I still havent got the saran wrap down especially since I'm on the BOot camp so no direct heat. Please help out. 

Otherwise the transition has had its ups and downs. I am 7 months post today seeking to go up to 2 years it all depends on my length as I definitely want to be past SL unstretched natural hair.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm ONE YEAR POST today!!! :bouncegre :locks:

I don't have any pics b/c I'm in a sew-in at the moment, but when I wash this weekend I'll snap a few on my crown and edges. I honestly never thought I'd make it this far. I've transitioned before, but this is my first REAL transition with a plan and products and techniques.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 27, 2009)

lost count..i think this is week 44? ugh


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 27, 2009)

45 i believe. lol. just puffin' away


----------



## lina (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm transitioning (again) also!!! lol  Hope all goes well.  I'm going to trim on a regular basis.


----------



## Monilove122 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm 39 weeks post and I'm doing pretty good.  I wear my hair straight and initially was having a hard time with getting it to STAY straight but got a CHI for Christmas and it's doing wonders!!!  I wash every couple of weeks (used to do it more often but it seems to get straighter over time and it's less work for me), rollerset, then flat iron with my CHI.  It comes out GREAT and so far so good.  I do think, however, I will have to work more with my natural hair in the summer months as I don't see it staying straight when it's hot and I'm sweating.  I may just get some braids for a while.


----------



## Monilove122 (Jan 28, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Knowing that I can still achieve the same styles without the use of a relaxer or heat, and seeing the versitility of my natural hair (curly to straight) is what keeps me motivated. I can still have 'relaxed' results but my hair is alot thicker and healthier. I cant even tell that I dont have a relaxer (until my hair gets wet), and it doesnt take alot of work, for me at least. I've learned what to do and when to do it.


 
You and I are in the same boat.  I'm not having a problem at all.  I'm wearing my hair in an angled bob so alot of the back is probably relaxer free by now as it's really short.  But, I just do the same thing with my hair as I did when I relaxed.  I love the fullness and it's just SO healthy!!!


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Jan 28, 2009)

*Hi all can i hang?? I am 22, i was natural all my life (mom didnt allow me to get one til i was 16) i got a relaxer in 2002 when i was 16, i cut my hair in 2005 leaving ng only but i didnt do that for natural reasons i had gone thru an upheaval and so on anyhoo i relaxed again in 2006 and now this yr im going natural it is one of my new yrs resolutions i miss big hair  

anyway my plan is to transition in extensions byy using the cng method im currently in twists and my hair is apl at back and chin length in front my last relaxer was at xmas though it didnt take properly wish i hadnt relaxed then but oh well. Im planning to cut all the relaxed hair off by december *


----------



## -Love Love* (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Ladies 

I've decided to go natural. I'm almost a month post but I tried to self relax and it was really under processed. I like my natural hair... it really is a mixture of 4a/4b. I was reading somewhere about 4b having a "z" type pattern and that the person had never really seen it. I have the Z pattern LOL. I'm really stressed about what to do with my hair. Being on the dance team, we HAVE  to wear our hair down. My braid outs never look quite right so I always end up putting my hair in a bun. I don't have any rollers for a roller set. I'm forced to flat iron every week! Even though I use a heat protectant, my hair is still breaking and shedding. I use a low setting too. Dont know about that. I plan on transitioning in braids for the most part. I really don't know what to do right now but bun and hope for greatness. this flat ironing is really messing me up. 


Sorry Its so long


----------



## Sweet1977 (Jan 29, 2009)

Soliel185: You go GIRL!!


----------



## jreagins (Jan 29, 2009)

Today makes 65 weeks post for me! YAY!!!


----------



## jreagins (Jan 29, 2009)

Monilove122 said:


> You and I are in the same boat. I'm not having a problem at all. I'm wearing my hair in an angled bob so alot of the back is probably relaxer free by now as it's really short. But, I just do the same thing with my hair as I did when I relaxed. I love the fullness and it's just SO healthy!!!


 
Yay!!! I still do the same things to my hair too, I just have the proper tools, and knowledge now


----------



## CheLala13 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey ladies, what are you using as your daily moisturizer?

I still haven't found one that's good enough to last the entire day. I want to try Qhemet, but their online store doesn't open until Feb 3 and I've heard their shipping takes a while. So I need a moisturizer until then.


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 29, 2009)

CheLala13 said:


> Hey ladies, what are you using as your daily moisturizer?
> 
> I still haven't found one that's good enough to last the entire day. I want to try Qhemet, but their online store doesn't open until Feb 3 and I've heard their shipping takes a while. So I need a moisturizer until then.


 
I'm using NTM Leave In Creme.  It makes my hair soft and silky to the touch.  And it really helps to tame my NG.


----------



## lilree (Jan 29, 2009)

CheLala13 said:


> Hey ladies, what are you using as your daily moisturizer?
> 
> I still haven't found one that's good enough to last the entire day. I want to try Qhemet, but their online store doesn't open until Feb 3 and I've heard their shipping takes a while. So I need a moisturizer until then.


 
I am alternating NTM leave in, aloe vera juice and glycerin, and the Hairveda baggy stuff (forgetting the name right now).  Very happy, but note that I am not straightening anything right now.  Just leaving it alone.


19 weeks post and all is well!!


----------



## Monilove122 (Jan 29, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Today makes 65 weeks post for me! YAY!!!


 
Wow, you are doing great girl!!!!


----------



## Monilove122 (Jan 29, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Yay!!! I still do the same things to my hair too, I just have the proper tools, and knowledge now


 
Exactly!!  The tools and knowlege have made a world of difference.  I would never have thought before this process that I could do the same things to my hair and NOT have to relax it.

Moni


----------



## -Love Love* (Jan 29, 2009)

-Love said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I've decided to go natural. I'm almost a month post but I tried to self relax and it was really under processed. I like my natural hair... it really is a mixture of 4a/4b. I was reading somewhere about 4b having a "z" type pattern and that the person had never really seen it. I have the Z pattern LOL. I'm really stressed about what to do with my hair. Being on the dance team, we HAVE  to wear our hair down. My braid outs never look quite right so I always end up putting my hair in a bun. I don't have any rollers for a roller set. I'm forced to flat iron every week! Even though I use a heat protectant, my hair is still breaking and shedding. I use a low setting too. Dont know about that. I plan on transitioning in braids for the most part. I really don't know what to do right now but bun and hope for greatness. this flat ironing is really messing me up.
> 
> ...





I was hoping someone could help me out or give me some guidance or something lol


----------



## Sweet1977 (Jan 30, 2009)

Love,Love*: I am also transitioning and it's becoming a task to deal with my relaxed hair and new growth. I wash/blow-dry and flat iron my hair once a week because I don't know how to do much of anything else. I have tried doing rollersetting, but it didn't turn out nice at all.  I am thinking about getting braids to assist in my transition. I think I also have 4a/b hair.


----------



## PittiPat (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh gosh! I was sooooooo tempted to texlax this weekend, but my hubby made me promise to at least wait until my birthday (bless his heart) before I think about throwing in the towel.  It's either texlax or big chop .... something's gotta happen.  On Saturday, I'll be 49 weeks post... I can't believe it ... except on wash days :-(


----------



## mightycute912 (Feb 3, 2009)

I got 5 months in. I am glad to have made it this far. I was stretching 3 months between relaxers and I am optimistic about the possibilities. I have fallen off yet. YAY!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm 6 months into my transition. I tried to transition before in high school but my mother said absolutely not to me having short hair (at the time, I was planning on just cutting it off and wearing it short forever). But now I'm in college and I plan to do the big chop in May right before i get out for summer so my hair has time to breathe over the break! 

Let's see...my transition hasn't been too hard so far. I have like 3.5 inches of NG right now, but it's not that hard to manage. I'm getting my regimen down now. So yay for that!

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 4, 2009)

What do yall do when your NG is starting to coil?

Mine is coiling and it makes it REALLY hard to detangle. Small, little coils. Smaller than a straw.

Its hard to get the comb through that. Even while wet with leave-in and/or conditioner.

Rollersetting time keeps getting longer and longer because i have to carefully detangle those little coils at the root.

How do yall deal with that?


----------



## skyborn09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just wanted to show some love to all you transitioning ladies. Keep up the good work and thanks for all the encouragement on this thread! <3


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 4, 2009)

So ladies...I decided I sincerely want to BC on my B-Day (Aug. 29). I am about 99% sure. I have recently realized life is too short and I do not want to waste the next 2-3 years transitioning. I will be a little past 17 months into transition then. I am hoping for some major growth before then so I can be past shoulder length (grazing APL) natural. We shall see. Pray for me ya'll. Till then, I shall continue my daily cowashing and my lovely *CurlyGirl* method.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for this thread.  I'm almost a year since my last relaxer and I can't wait til Sept when I'm going to do my BC.  I haven't gotten as much growth (I'm between EL and NL) as I would like.  I haven't had the time to treat my hair with the TLC it needs but I decided that 2009 I was going to be Fine and Natural.  My Mom turned me on to LHCF and I've been hooked since seeing all the beautiful ladies with beautiful hair and it gave me the strength I need to go completely natural.  I didn't even know there was a whole culture to hair care but I'm glad I found it.  I've used all the advice here to get started and it did cost a lil bit (an Interns salary is next to nothing) but I know it will pay off.  Any advice, guidance, love and support is welcomed.  If any Newbie is looking for a Hair Buddy let me know;  We can do this together.  HHG


----------



## claudia05 (Feb 4, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> What do yall do when your NG is starting to coil?
> 
> Mine is coiling and it makes it REALLY hard to detangle. Small, little coils. Smaller than a straw.
> 
> ...


Ah yes...those coils are the devil. I'm 7months post. Tried to fight them and lost a lot of hair. 
I started to
-Untangle thoroughly with fingers before washing
-Washed in tied off sections
-Use water pressure to help when detangling with lots of conditioner
- I don't rollerset. After putting leave-in and oil on damp hair I tie my hair in sections with stretchy head bands or hair ties pulling the newgrowth taunt so it drys stretched out.


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there experimenting with different products and hunting down youtube videos!


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been transitioning since december twentieth. I am really bad at counting in general, so if someone can count for me how many days or weeks or whatever it has been since my last relaxer which was on 12/20/2008?


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey ladies.  I'm new to lhcf, well not really, been lurking for years now...lol.  I just joined, and I've recently decided to transition.  My last relaxer was Dec. 18, 2008, so that makes me 7 weeks post relaxer. I'm used to stretching my relaxers for at least 14 weeks, so my new growth is really manageable right now. I'm really excited and anxious about transitioning. I had been talking about transitioning for years now, and I just decided (like an epiphany) that I was gonna go ahead and do it now before my relaxed hair grows any longer.  I definitely have a lot to learn, and I'm so glad to have finally joined.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 5, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Hey ladies. I'm new to lhcf, well not really, been lurking for years now...lol. I just joined, and I've recently decided to transition. My last relaxer was Dec. 18, 2008, so that makes me 7 weeks post relaxer. I'm used to stretching my relaxers for at least 14 weeks, so my new growth is really manageable right now. I'm really excited and anxious about transitioning. I had been talking about transitioning for years now, and I just decided (like an epiphany) that I was gonna go ahead and do it now before my relaxed hair grows any longer. I definitely have a lot to learn, and I'm so glad to have finally joined.


 
Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm genuinely loving my twist n curls! I did one on Saturday and it STILL looks good! The further into this transition I get, the more shrinkage I have! I don't mind, but I think it's interesting. My twist n curl is This as heck and neck length  For some reason, I love the deception  I can't wait til April to straighten so I can see what's really going on...


----------



## brebre928 (Feb 5, 2009)

I must say I am very excited about transitioning. I wish I found this site years ago when I first tried to transition...my question is how many inches are you wating to get before you BC????


----------



## 55brneye (Feb 5, 2009)

_horray..I am finally about to get some help with this transition in which I wasn’t sure if this is what I was doing. I have always stretched my relaxers because I didn’t need them that often. So far I have really just been reading alot of threads to learn what abbreviated words mean. I'm glad to see this post I’m about 6 months in transition - tons of new growth. I am still trying to learn my hair and read up on products as well as gaining the thickness back. To me my hair appears to be fragile really hard to detangle so I’ve been separating it in 3’s when washing. Far as styling – I’ve been wearing a bun for ever or twist out but my ends are so dry. How do you get a trim when your hair is 1 big bush?!!_

_post pics as soon as i get a working camera. also how do u save or go back to the thread_


----------



## 55brneye (Feb 5, 2009)

I would love to find a stylist in NJ that cares, but if i have to travel to the city that can be done as well..


----------



## Eisani (Feb 5, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> I must say I am very excited about transitioning. I wish I found this site years ago when I first tried to transition...my question is how many inches are you wating to get before you BC????


 I don't measure my hair so I pay no attention to inches. I personally want my hair to be at LEAST APL before I cut. At that point it really wouldn't be a BC, more like a SC. I guess it's just going to depend on how I feel about it.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Feb 5, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> **another one bites the dust**
> 
> I'm sure my stuff is backed up many pages ago, I just wanted to say I relaxed maybe two weeks ago. I couldn't hang yall. I was losing so much hair every week when I combed that it was scary. And it was taking me like four hours just to properly wash, detangle and rebraid my hair. That was a nightmare for me and I honestly don't have that much free time.
> 
> ...


 
Hey yall I'm back  Last relaxer was on Dec. 26, 2008. I cracked. I wanna try again. I do believe I can do it. 

I've wanted to be natural since I was a early teenager. I'll never get this out of my system unless I give it one good try. This is my year.

I just cut off 3-4 inches so I'm not married to my long hair anymore. I think I will just trim every 3 months and do twist outs, rollersetting/flat ironing and half wigs to switch it up.

So I just bought some relaxer last night but I will be taking it back this weekend. I just have to try again.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 5, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Hey yall I'm back  Last relaxer was on Dec. 26, 2008. I cracked. I wanna try again. I do believe I can do it.
> 
> I've wanted to be natural since I was a early teenager. I'll never get this out of my system unless I give it one good try. This is my year.
> 
> ...


 Stick around this time!! Welcome back


----------



## YummyC (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay everyone. I am so frustrated right now. My last relaxer was on June 30th. My hair is growing but I cant help the way the relaxed hair feels and looks really thin. Its not breaking off alot, but it there are some hairs on my shoulder sometimes. I dont even use a comb anymore, i use my fingers. Is anyone else at my stage? I don't want to realx. I don't want to do a big chop either. I just want my relaxed hair to look a little better.  And my new growth is so puffy. 
I bought a wig this weekend. And It looks really cute. I almost wanted to realx "sigh"
How do you ladies stay encouraged?


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 5, 2009)

I've never worn a wig. 

I love Ateyaa's wigs and if i could rock one then i know it would be so much easier.

I'm scared someone will be trying to eyeball my hair all day.


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 5, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Welcome to the club!!


 

Thanks so much! I'm very excited.


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 5, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> I must say I am very excited about transitioning. I wish I found this site years ago when I first tried to transition...my question is how many inches are you wating to get before you BC????


 

It's actually quite funny that you ask.  I haven't the slightest clue how fast my hair grows or how many inches I hope to gain before BCing.  I've come to realize that no matter what, 1 year transitioning is about all I can guarantee myself at this point.  So I'll probably do the BC then.  I have a huge head, so short short hair will not work on me, so we'll see how much ng I have in December.


----------



## trey21 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi ladies.  I just joined this week and I plan on doing this thing for the long haul.  My last relaxer was 25 Nov 08 and right now I am at SL.  Is there anybody here he got the last relaxer at about the same time I did?  I would love to have someone to track this with and plus I'll need all the support I can get.


----------



## afrikeys (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm really exited to hear about all the new 2009 transitioners.I feel good because I'm not alone on this ..my last relaxer was a terrible experience...after being natural for  2 years , I made the big mistake of relaxing...but this time I learned a lesson and will not be relaxing ever again...
My last relaxer was july...I did not even notice it has been SO long.. I guess I'm dealing with it ok...I just addicted to the heat... I'm not sure I can do my transitioning w/o heat, but I feel like I'm cheating....i'm trying to keep it healthy but then I'm using heat...I'm confused....
any suggestions?


----------



## Allandra (Feb 6, 2009)

Today makes week 67 for me.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 6, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Today makes week 67 for me.


 Congrats, Allandra! I take it it's been pretty smooth sailing?


----------



## brandy (Feb 6, 2009)

trey21 said:


> Hi ladies. I just joined this week and I plan on doing this thing for the long haul. My last relaxer was 25 Nov 08 and right now I am at SL. Is there anybody here he got the last relaxer at about the same time I did? I would love to have someone to track this with and plus I'll need all the support I can get.


 
My last relaxer was on the 19 Nov 08 and right now I am APL now. We could track are progress if you like.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Congrats, Allandra! I take it it's been pretty smooth sailing?


It's going well for me.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I've lost my excitement about my transition, but I am sticking to it, at this point, no good will come of me doing a touch up. My hairdressing appointment has been pushed back to the last possible time, and I am considering having my hairdresser doing the big chop, if I am brave enough. My relaxed ends are breaking way too much.


----------



## trey21 (Feb 6, 2009)

Brandy that sounds like a plan.  I'll be in touch.  Thanks!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2009)

55brneye said:


> I would love to find a stylist in NJ that cares, but if i have to travel to the city that can be done as well..


 
I go to Mike at Mo Hair salon on E13th st.  He's fabulous and will be sensitive to the transition.

He's the only person besides me and my mama I will let near my head.


----------



## CheLala13 (Feb 6, 2009)

So it's been a little over a year and I think my hair is starting to hate me. I keep trying to love it, but the ends are ridiculously weak. I think I may get a trim and some braids pretty soon.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Feb 6, 2009)

trey21 said:


> Brandy that sounds like a plan. I'll be in touch. Thanks!


 
your bob in your siggy is bangin'!


----------



## trey21 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you a joyfuljoy!  I loved it and I really miss it.  Mt stylist in Germany hooked it up before I left and I haven't found anyone in Oklahoma to duplicate it.  I've just been growing it out.


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 6, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Today makes week 64 for me.


 

Congrats girl.  That's inspirational!


----------



## Determined22 (Feb 6, 2009)

Add me to the list of transitioners....just decided to today to make it happen.

I want to transition for at least a year, but that all depends on how I can handle the 2 textures.  Looking forward to getting to know my natural hair, because I got my first relaxer @ like 4-5 years old.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 6, 2009)

i am looking into people fotki depending on how long they transitioned and now i am getting a little scared that i wont have enough hair for a decent puff for my bday. if i grow the average 1/2in a month (or a little more), and i already have 5+ inches of hair, should i have enough hair for a good puff by August 29th. that would be 17 months of transitioning


----------



## Duchesse (Feb 6, 2009)

Yay! I'm 5 months post! I must admit, my hair is a jungle right about now and my styles haven't been too pretty or creative. I still can't stand the way my relaxed hair feels, but I must say, I wasn't ready for all these naps and coilies I have at the back of my head. Somehow I forgot how thick my hair is when natural.

Those with 2 inches or more natural hair, and 6-7 inches relaxed, what styles are you doing?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm doing buns when natural, and straight hair via flat iron/blow dry...i'm thinking of texlaxing, you guys...my hair reverts too quickly and i miss the simplicity of a rollerset and wrap, i'm praying about my decision bcs i don't want to do the wrong thing.


----------



## SparkleDoll (Feb 7, 2009)

I am transitioning again.  Hopefully I won't get weak and relax.  I'm 2 months post.  I'm not having any problems.  I usually relax every 4-5 months.  So I'm good right now.


----------



## lina (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm transition again also.  Count me in!!


----------



## aramaticart (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm 18 (?) months post checking in.

I took my sew in out, washed my hair and got a sew in (over the course of 2 days). I actually wore my hair in a big puff/fro today on my way to get my hair done!  I shocked myself. 

The scraggly relaxed ends are becoming fewer and fewer- I'm pretty sure I plan on BC'ing when I take this sew in out in April. 

I'm putting pics of the whole process in my fotki right now.


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 8, 2009)

I might relax. 

I stretched a section of my hair to see how long it is since i havent worn it straight in weeks and it is long as hell!

I could be well beyond SL and nearly hitting APL if i relax..

I can't cut that off!  I need help!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm dropping out of the race people. Stretching hasn't helped me one bit. 
Going to relax.


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 8, 2009)

trinidarkie1 said:


> I'm dropping out of the race people. Stretching hasn't helped me one bit.
> Going to relax.


 
LOL how many weeks post are you? What happened? Is this your first try?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 8, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> LOL how many weeks post are you? What happened? Is this your first try?



I am 36 weeks post or thereabouts. 

My hair has broken off, the  middle of my hair looks like I got into a fight 

I've been stretching since 2005 or 2006, and never got any of the dramatic results that others have.


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 8, 2009)

trinidarkie1 said:


> I am 36 weeks post or thereabouts.
> 
> My hair has broken off, the middle of my hair looks like I got into a fight
> 
> I've been stretching since 2005 or 2006, and never got any of the dramatic results that others have.


 
 Wow 36 weeks huh?

I'd be pissed as hell if i went that long and then realized i needed to relax to save my hair.

That's a hurtin feeling.  It aint for everyone though..


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hurtin' is an understatement. Ah well, you live and learn. I'm hoping that it can only improve at this point.


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 8, 2009)

Determined22 said:


> Add me to the list of transitioners....just decided to today to make it happen.
> 
> I want to transition for at least a year, but that all depends on how I can handle the 2 textures. Looking forward to getting to know my natural hair, because I got my first relaxer @ like 4-5 years old.


 
I feel just like you do.  I want to go at least a year before BCing, that all depends though.  Maybe shorter depending on how my hair responds to the two textures or it may be longer depending on how much growth I have in a  year.  I can't remember my natural hair texture though.  I'm excited to find out though.


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 8, 2009)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hurtin' is an understatement. Ah well, you live and learn. I'm hoping that it can only improve at this point.




Wow sorry you've experienced breakage... What have you decided to do? I saw you mention relaxer maybe you could tweak your regime and diet to help keep your hair moisturised and strong. This winter has been extremely harsh and drying on hair.. Hopefully they'll be more suggestions to help you...


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Feb 8, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> I might relax.
> 
> I stretched a section of my hair to see how long it is since i havent worn it straight in weeks and it is long as hell!
> 
> ...



Have you thought about letting your hair grow to APL and then trimming every few months until you are natural?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 8, 2009)

I understand the frustration of breakage.  One of the things that got me to transition was breakage.  What I've learned in this last year is that stressing about breakage and shedding will only lead to more breakage and shedding.  It's a horrible cycle.  

Last night I cowashed and DC using the KiyaFizzle method (in addition to stepping up my reggie) and I had about 50% less shedding and breakage. The ladies of LHCF have the answers from experience and lots of love and support. 

I think if you stop worrying about it so much you'll realize it is getting better.  Have faith it will get better.  HHG


----------



## mightycute912 (Feb 8, 2009)

I am still holding on. I got 5 months in and I found I needed help to transition successfully. I really want to achieve completely natural hair, by the Summer. So, I got to get on my grind. I have been taking vitamins, MSM, and B-50 vitamins.


----------



## mightycute912 (Feb 8, 2009)

Determined22 said:


> Looking forward to getting to know my natural hair, because I got my first relaxer @ like 4-5 years old.




Girl, I am with you. My mother didn't give me a choice when it came relaxing. I was 5 when it happened and I have been a slave to the creamy crack for 22 years. I am 5 months in and I couldn't do it on my own. I have started to go to Too Groovy to help me until I can get to a point where I can manage on my own. I am striving for natural by the Summer. I don't care the length, I want the relaxed ends gone. You can do it stay focused and realize that not everyone can do it on their own.


----------



## Determined22 (Feb 8, 2009)

mightycute912 said:


> Girl, I am with you. My mother didn't give me a choice when it came relaxing. I was 5 when it happened and I have been a slave to the creamy crack for 22 years. I am 5 months in and I couldn't do it on my own. I have started to go to Too Groovy to help me until I can get to a point where I can manage on my own. I am striving for natural by the Summer. I don't care the length, I want the relaxed ends gone. You can do it stay focused and realize that not everyone can do it on their own.



I've been hearing a lot of great things about Too Groovy.  Hopefully I will be moving back to Atlanta in the next 3-4 months, and I will definitely be going there to get some help.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> Wow sorry you've experienced breakage... What have you decided to do? I saw you mention relaxer maybe you could tweak your regime and diet to help keep your hair moisturised and strong. This winter has been extremely harsh and drying on hair.. Hopefully they'll be more suggestions to help you...


 

Thanks for the concern. I am going to the hairdresser next weekend and I will make my decision then, I really miss having straight hair. Although I'd love to have a head of all natural hair again, I think I may have to just grow my hair out relaxed. 

My health is definitely an issue, and I don't remember to take vitamins regularly at all.


----------



## rcknrobin (Feb 8, 2009)

going on 5 months transition here. Ive had my hair in 2 stand twist/cornrows for most of my transition. Thinking about straw curls or flat ironing my hair next time around.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm official out, sorry guys. I did my touch up last night and I am pleased.  Good luck to all of you!


----------



## skyborn09 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's ok, transitioning isn't 4 everyone. Good luck  trinidarkie1 on your relaxed hair, happy hair growing!


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Feb 9, 2009)

I am transitioning.  Right now I am about 32 weeks post.  My last relaxer was June 12, 2008.  I do not plan to BC and if I do, then it will be after 1 year of transitioning.


----------



## CarLiTa (Feb 9, 2009)

wow i'm about 31 weeks post and I barely noticed!!

this is great!
last time I washed my hair was nearly 3 weeks ago though
it's still mostly straight, except for the front and the back that have reverted

I am getting it blowdried straight soon (sometime this week or during the weekend)
I tried transitioning before and went to 7.5 months (up to July 2008) and couldn't deal with my hair and relaxed it.

Right now, I am about 7 months post again. It's easier this time around. There were times when it was rough, but i realize it was because I was manipulating my hair waaayyy too much. Honestly, if I could wash/blowdry it every 2 weeks, I'd be cool with that (so long as it's cold outside).

I have at least 3 inches, though the front grows a little more slowly.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 9, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> I might relax.
> 
> I stretched a section of my hair to see how long it is since i havent worn it straight in weeks and it is long as hell!
> 
> ...



I've still been entertaining the possibility of texlaxing again for the same reason. I don't measure my hair while wet but I was in the shower this week and I'll be damned the water stretched my hair to TBL which got me to wondering if I'm WL...I aint bit mo cuttin that! Lmao. I haven't straightened in months and don't plan on it for another 2 mos...what I's gon' do?


----------



## mymane (Feb 9, 2009)

This week makes 14 mos. for me. I have to get the cord to my camera so I can finally post some pics. But anyway, It's thick up and through. But I'm hanging in there. Sometimes I want to chop, other times I want to relax and get it cut into a bob. I've never had short hair so that would be a big deal for me either way. But in the end, I put it into a pony and try to forget about it. Anyway, keep it up ladies, and thanks for the support


----------



## natural2be (Feb 10, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> Hey ladies. I'm new to lhcf, well not really, been lurking for years now...lol. I just joined, and I've recently decided to transition. My last relaxer was Dec. 18, 2008, so that makes me 7 weeks post relaxer. I'm used to stretching my relaxers for at least 14 weeks, so my new growth is really manageable right now. I'm really excited and anxious about transitioning. I had been talking about transitioning for years now, and I just decided (like an epiphany) that I was gonna go ahead and do it now before my relaxed hair grows any longer. I definitely have a lot to learn, and I'm so glad to have finally joined.


 
Welcome to LHCF!


----------



## Duchesse (Feb 10, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I've still been entertaining the possibility of texlaxing again for the same reason. I don't measure my hair while wet but I was in the shower this week and I'll be damned the water stretched my hair to TBL which got me to wondering if I'm WL...I aint bit mo cuttin that! Lmao. I haven't straightened in months and don't plan on it for another 2 mos...what I's gon' do?


 

I was thinking the same thing...though I highly doubt I will texlax again..I may just never cut my ends off. If my hair continues the way its been going, by summer I should be APL, there's no way I'm going to cut all that hair off and be above SL again.

Since I don't plan on wearing my hair in it's fully natural state, but rather in braidouts/flexi sets, and lightly heat straightened, I don't see a need to cut my texlaxed inches off, the two textures blend pretty well when dry.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going on 4 months next week.  I'm in this long term...26 more months to go.  It hasn't been a huge battle, since my relaxed hair is texturized and blends well with my natural hair.  I also wig it everyday so I don't deal with the two textures until wash day.


----------



## alanaj (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm at month 9 right now. My hair is so thick that I struggle when trying to put it into 1 ponytail. Instead I have to do 2, one on top and one on the bottom. Then it's actually tight enough to get neat.
This week I tried doin my hair with conditioner like Terry from www.biracialhair.org. I loved the curls that I got from it! it really does define well and made me realise that maybe I'm manipulating my hair a lil too much. It's so much faster for me to get ready for work when I do it this way and then just dampen the hair and add moisturizer and go.


----------



## jazzzmoods (Feb 14, 2009)

trey21 said:


> Hi ladies. I just joined this week and I plan on doing this thing for the long haul. My last relaxer was 25 Nov 08 and right now I am at SL. Is there anybody here he got the last relaxer at about the same time I did? I would love to have someone to track this with and plus I'll need all the support I can get.


 

HI!  My last relaxer was 12/27/08 and although that is only 7 weeks ago....I am a reformed relaxer at 4-5 weeks.  I am almost certain I am going to give this a whirl....I would love to "meet" my natural hair again!  I will need support too!!!!


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 14, 2009)

alanaj said:


> I'm at month 9 right now. My hair is so thick that I struggle when trying to put it into 1 ponytail. Instead I have to do 2, one on top and one on the bottom. Then it's actually tight enough to get neat.
> This week I tried doin my hair with conditioner like Terry from www.biracialhair.org. I loved the curls that I got from it! it really does define well and made me realise that maybe I'm manipulating my hair a lil too much. It's so much faster for me to get ready for work when I do it this way and then just dampen the hair and add moisturizer and go.





 Her technique really helps with defining curls! Her hair before and afters are crazy!!!!


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 14, 2009)

natural2be said:


> Welcome to LHCF!


 

Thanks so much.  I've been lurking for years, but I just paid, and now I'm officially a member, so I guess it's about time.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 14, 2009)

Duchesse said:


> I was thinking the same thing...though I highly doubt I will texlax again..I may just never cut my ends off. If my hair continues the way its been going, by summer I should be APL, there's no way I'm going to cut all that hair off and be above SL again.
> 
> Since I don't plan on wearing my hair in it's fully natural state, but rather in braidouts/flexi sets, and lightly heat straightened, I don't see a need to cut my texlaxed inches off, the two textures blend pretty well when dry.



You make a really good point. I'm sitting here in two bantu knots now debating on whether to flat iron or not. Meh, maybe not. I know I'm going to be sweating today and tomorrow so no point.


----------



## Chromia (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm 17 months into my transition. I bought an FHI Platform flat iron from misikko.com and I used it for the first time last week. I used it with Tresemme leave-in/heat protector and Tresemme straightening gel. I'm happy with the results. The gel did what it said on the label - it made flat ironing easier and quicker than before, and it left my hair shiny.

The last 2 times I straightened I used a Maxiglide. My hair looked dull, but that might be because of the products I used with it. I used leave-in with either Fantasia IC heat protector or Aveda Damage Control.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm transitioning again but will not be cutting my hair. My texture changed after I had in box braids so I tried to texturize to make it more managable but it didn't take that well so now I'm stuck with straight ends in some places and nappy hair in others. Now I'm in it for the long haul!


----------



## Zay-neey (Feb 15, 2009)

GUESS WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM BC'd I washed my hair and i saw those ends, and was only going to do a mini bc but then i got so into in it i started to cut all those relaxed ends. I was 5 months . now im going to get sum box braids! to all u transitioners good luck hopefully u have more will power than me ! lovin my hair


----------



## MummysGirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi 
My last relaxer was 20th December 2008, I plan to transition for at least one year.
I am currently 8 weeks post and I'm doing okay cos I can stretch for 19 weeks.

I'm glad there's a support thread


----------



## SparkleDoll (Feb 15, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> GUESS WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IM BC'd I washed my hair and i saw those ends, and was only going to do a mini bc but then i got so into in it i started to cut all those relaxed ends. I was 5 months . now im going to get sum box braids! to all u transitioners good luck hopefully u have more will power than me ! lovin my hair




CONGRATS on your spontaneous BC.  I did that about 6 years ago.  I felt so free.


----------



## songbyrd517 (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay... I am back on the band wagon.  A little history (sorry, a little long):


[NOTE:  I attached pictures of my completely natural hair (#1 is post BC, and #'s 2 and 3 are after growing a while), and #4 is a picture of my texlaxed hair now.  They are at the bottom. The avatar pic is also my hair now, and see my profile for a pic of it flat ironed.  Thank GOD I did not relax it straight!!! Any girls transitioning fro texlaxed hair, fell free to share any tips/knowledge]


If you get weak and want to reach for that easy-cream, DON"T DO IT  !  I am a former natural that successfully transitioned once already.  Then I had to go and texlax 3 times   Everyone told me not to do it, and that I would regret it, but I didn't listen.   I am wishy-washy when it comes to my hair, and i get bored with it quickly.  I am also such a PJ, that I don't give things a chance to work, and when they do work,  don't notice it until I have stopped using it.  I am impatient with my hair.  There, I said it.  I am currently at APL (17 in. long), and I aspire to have natural, waist or even hip-length hair, that reaches APL when curly.  


In Dec. 2004, I decided I did not want to relax my hair anymore.  My hair was first relaxed when I was 8 years old - I had no say in the matter.  So on 12/9/2004, I had what was supposedly my last relaxer.  I was tired of weakness, breakage, and never getting much past APL - and I wanted versatility.  Then, In November 2005, after transitioning for almost a year, BC'ed  and was completely natural (chopped off 5 in. of hair!).  I loved my natural hair, but after a while, I got frustrated with it and tired of people's comments like: _"you never do anything with your hair"_.  WTH!!!  I didn't know that taking care of your hair and now using heat was not doing anything with your hair!  It was pretty.  I wore buns and puffs and a half-fro (pull back with a big scarf or band to about the middle of my head, then let the back be free).  But to many people, I was acting like a little kid, and thinking I had good hair, etc.  Once again, WTH!!!  

Fast Forward - I my hair got to almost APL near the end of 2007 - it would have been a lot longer if it weren't for my PJ'ism and my lack of a stable regimen.  But, it was nice.  Then, on Oct. 7, 2007, I caved in and used a mild relaxer.  I graduated from college and moved back to my home state, and I guess I could not take comments from certain people in my family my family.  They meant now harm, they just don't know any better.  I also got sick of that "you can do that because you have good hair" thing.  And "one mo' 'gin," WTH!  First I _think_ I have good hair, then I can be natural _because_ I have good hair?  Why does that make any sense!!!  I hate the good hair/bad hair thing!  ALL hair is good hair because GOD made it. The only hair that is bad is hair that is not taken care of, and that hair is not inherently bad.  It is self inflicted.  All textures are good!

The good news is, when I relaxed it, I only left it on for about 8 minutes, and did minimal smoothing.  I relaxed just enough to loosen the curl a little, and to make my hair more manageable (at least that is what I told myself).  It was still plenty big and curly - just a little easier to comb.

I continued this way, and told myself I would only relax a maximum of 3 times a year.  I have done a lot better than this actually, because my next relaxer was not until Sep. 28 of 2008 (almost a year).  I did only that part that was not previously relaxed a year ago.  I had to look very closely because I had not relaxed my hair very straight. If I had been smart, I would not have done it and just continued to grow it out.  Then, in almost four months, on Dec. 14 2008, I did another mild relaxer.  I still only left it on 8 minutes, and did not smooth much.

So, now,  have decided to let that last texlax be the last one.  I desperately miss my hair, and I now realize that my breakage was caused by using the wrong products and too many of them, and that my discontent with my hair was caused by worrying about what other people think.  I have to do what I feel in my heart, and what's best for my hair.  Rexlaxer's are great for many (and lots of relaxed girls have A1 hair - and I am so jealous ), but not best for me.  Makes my hair weak.  I am transitioning, officially since 12/14/08.  

I don't think it will be that hard since my relaxed texture is not super-drastically different from my natural texture.  It has stretched out a little though because I have been heat-styling a lot more than I normally do.  Hopefully it will shrink up some when I lay off of the heat.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 17, 2009)

10.5 months post and I am working it out!!!!  I AM LOVING MY HAIR RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!!! 

Braidouts with coconut oil all over and shea butter on the ends are my friends!!  

I just cut an inch off and will continue to do so until I am fully transitioned.  My original goal was to get to BSL and then transition from there cutting an inch off at a time...HOWEVER, the ends of my hair just keep chasing my bra strap like my bra strap stole something, so I don't think I'll ever get there and my ends are kinda stragglyand dry, so I cut...

I think I have about 2-3 inches that could really stand to be cut, so I think I will be this length for about the next 6-8 months and once I get these ends off, we'll see about letting it grow to BSL and continuing my transition from there...

I really think that although I am struggling with my relaxed hair to get to BSL, my natural hair will be able to get there no problem.  It's so strong and moisturized and healthy.  

Anywhoo...that's my update-


----------



## brandy (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello transitioners! Just to let you know that I am no longer transitioning, 'cos I've done the BC! My last relaxer was in November 2008. The BC was not planned, my hair matted so badly after washing so I picked up a scisors and hacked off the relaxed ends! It's a wonderful feeling. Good luck with your transitioning! Hoping to see more of you on the other side(natural) soon.


----------



## MummysGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations again... see you on the other side!


----------



## half.cadence (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats Zay-neey on your BC!

just checking in. I trimmed about an inch off two days ago..first cut since transitioning. I think Im just going to do half inch trims every other month or so for the next 3-4 months.

I have not had any real issues w/my hair. I've just put my hair in singles and the routine is fairly simple. Just basically on cruise control and doing everything as needed. One thing I have been bad about is cutting certain areas of my relaxed hair of. Im sure when I where it straight now, Im going to be like patchwork w/random cowlicks and such..


----------



## turnergirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Ladies,

Even though I am not transitioning, I have done it before and I helped my best friend through a 3 year transition. We did flat twist set on her. Like 5-8 flat twist done on wet hair and rolled with a rod at the end. It was always beautiful and lasted over a week.

If I can find a picture I will post it.


----------



## Duchesse (Feb 17, 2009)

songbyrd517 said:


> Okay... I am back on the band wagon.  A little history (sorry, a little long):
> 
> 
> [



Gradygirl, your hair is too pretty!  Your story sounds just like mine girl.  If I never caved in and relaxed justifying with "well it's mild, well it'll only be for a few minutes, well my natural is too hard to deal with, well I'll look prettier with straight hair", I would be nearing WL natural by now!


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations on your progress Finding Me and Brandy! I also want to update an let you guys know I made 6 months! I am sooooo happy.  I don't really have to worry about my two textures right now because I'm wearing micros but I am taking them out this week.  I want to enjoy the length right now.  I'm not snipping anything off yet.  Good luck everyone. May we all have a happy smooth transition!


----------



## Morenita (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations to all those who B/C'ed! You're all very courageous 



songbyrd517 said:


> Okay... I am back on the band wagon.  A little history (sorry, a little long):
> 
> 
> [NOTE:  I attached pictures of my completely natural hair (#1 is post BC, and #'s 2 and 3 are after growing a while), and #4 is a picture of my texlaxed hair now.  They are at the bottom. The avatar pic is also my hair now, and see my profile for a pic of it flat ironed.  Thank GOD I did not relax it straight!!! Any girls transitioning fro texlaxed hair, fell free to share any tips/knowledge]
> ...



Welcome! Your hair is lovely. I'm like you, in that I get bored easily and don't give things a chance to work with the PJism and all lol. 



FindingMe said:


> 10.5 months post and I am working it out!!!!  I AM LOVING MY HAIR RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!!!
> 
> Braidouts with coconut oil all over and shea butter on the ends are my friends!!
> 
> ...



FM! Hey girl. I just cut off about an inch or two also. My ends were thin also. I think it's the old damaged hair growing out, and not necessarily continued damage (I hope). I am not as gentle with my hair as I should be though and it breaks off so darn easily. I figured out recently that I have been doing moisture overload and stepped up my hardcore protein to once a week. I use Nexxus Emergencee right now and I picked up some Aveda so hopefully that will help. I give it until March 2010 at the latest before I get sick of doing this though. I keep looking at pics of the ladies who chopped at 18 mos-2 years post or who have 18 months to two years worth of natural hair growth and it looks so pretty! Southerntease and Ebony Majesty come to mind, there are lots of others though. Don't even get me started on my natural inspirations like Curly Nikki, Serenity, LadyLibra, and the long long haired divas, Chichelle, Chicoro, Pink Skates, and I could go on and on and on! 

Oh man, why can't it be next year already?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I'm going to BC tomorrow.


----------



## Morenita (Feb 18, 2009)

All of you who have been BCing, you're so brave! I'm a big chicken :superbanana: 

Good luck if you do


----------



## Filmatic (Feb 18, 2009)

I am getting cornrows and doing a sewin this weekend so I won't BC. I am tired of the tangling. I need to really not see my hair for a while. Then afterwards I will do regular braids. 

On a good note I finally got my natural hair moisturized.


----------



## songbyrd517 (Feb 18, 2009)

Duchesse said:


> ...your hair is too pretty!  Your story sounds just like mine girl.  If I never caved in and relaxed justifying with "well it's mild, well it'll only be for a few minutes, well my natural is too hard to deal with, well I'll look prettier with straight hair", I would be nearing WL natural by now!



Me too, and thank you very much for the compliment!  We're both not going back this time


----------



## songbyrd517 (Feb 18, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Welcome! Your hair is lovely. I'm like you, in that I get bored easily and don't give things a chance to work with the PJism and all lol.



Thank you!  Now if I can just resist the urge to try Wen....  I need to stop reading people's product posts


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Transitioners....glad to see you still going strong!!!

CONGRATS to all the BCers!!!


----------



## gradygirl (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm in. I have been natural before for a year but I texturized to take some of the bulk out of my hair. It still looks like it did when it was natural and is still very thick like my natural hair was so after my last touchup I was like okay what's the point so I made myself choose to either go back natural or relax bone straight. One mistake I made last time is that I BC'ed too early (At 5 months) and got frustrated because I could not do anything with my hair. I am not sure how long I will transition but 18 months is my minimum. 
Good luck ladies and Congrats to all of the recent BC'ers


----------



## Eisani (Feb 19, 2009)

Morenita said:


> All of you who have been BCing, you're so brave! I'm a big chicken :superbanana:
> 
> Good luck if you do


 You say you're a chicken; my head is just too darn big  

Congrats to all the BC'ers and best wishes to those still transitioning .


----------



## songbyrd517 (Feb 19, 2009)

gradygirl said:


> I'm in. I have been natural before for a year but I texturized to take some of the bulk out of my hair. It still looks like it did when it was natural and is still very thick like my natural hair was so after my last touchup I was like okay what's the point so I made myself choose to either go back natural or relax bone straight. One mistake I made last time is that I BC'ed too early (At 5 months) and got frustrated because I could not do anything with my hair. I am not sure how long I will transition but 18 months is my minimum.
> Good luck ladies and Congrats to all of the recent BC'ers



WELCOME BACK    You sound like me!!!


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 19, 2009)

For those deep in transition[1yr plus] have you found any areas where you have no relaxed ends? Have you changed your regime in anyway to help combat this? or is that pointless and time to snip?


----------



## BotanyGrl (Feb 19, 2009)

My update:

I'm about to braid my hair in some box braids. I can't keep my hands out of it with my normal styles. Also, I'm still using the same products I used before beginning the transition. Hopefully that lasts because I put myself on a budget and can't buy new products right now.

My family has been really supportive and SO has surprised me too. I know he has a preference for straight hair but when I shared my decision with him... he was very supportive and we had a very open conversation about European beauty standards, hair history, relaxer effects, etc. I need to stop underestimating him.

I'm past the what to do about my hair knotting, matting, and tangling. Finger combing has been a real life saver for me in handling the above. I'm noticing a huge decrease in split ends, breakage, and previous loss of hair that I inaccurately labeled as shed hair. Seriously, combs are the debil. 

Last, I've decided I'm in for a long transition. The target is at least 18 months because my shrinkage is ridiculous! It feels like it's such a LONG time away...


----------



## Morenita (Feb 20, 2009)

songbyrd517 said:


> Thank you!  Now if I can just resist the urge to try Wen....  I need to stop reading people's product posts



My gosh,  Wen! I had been co-washing w/it for months and finally tried it as a leave-in the other day. It left my hair ridiculously soft.



Eisani said:


> You say you're a chicken; my head is just too darn big
> 
> Congrats to all the BC'ers and best wishes to those still transitioning .



Lol!  



Lyoness said:


> For those deep in transition[1yr plus] have you found any areas where you have no relaxed ends? Have you changed your regime in anyway to help combat this? or is that pointless and time to snip?



I will make one year in a couple of weeks, but no, I still have plenty of relaxed ends. I was APL when I joined last year and decided to transition. Go figure that I had just slapped a relaxer in there after an 8 month stretch  I am debating doing a little experiment in my crown or nape area though and snipping them off just to get a taste  Oh wait, that may be too tempting though... 

Edit: You know...I am almost POSITIVE that if I do decide to transition for longer than 2 years, once I do get to the point where I only have like 4 inches of relaxed ends left, I would just go ahead and snip them. I mean really, wouldn't it just be easier to deal with one texture by that point? It doesn't seem like length would be the issue by that time. I mean for me, (and I'm assuming most other long-term transitioners) the reason for this long haul is b/c I don't want short natural hair.


----------



## songbyrd517 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morenita said:


> My gosh,  Wen! I had been co-washing w/it for months and finally tried it as a leave-in the other day. It left my hair ridiculously soft.



Don't say that Morenita!!!!  I'm getting PJ crack attack just hearing those words! 

  

When my husband puts me out for buying another hair product, me and my Wen are 
coming to live with you!  
I hope you have potato chips there... 

BTW, your hair looks SOOOO pretty in your avatar   I need to try that...


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, so I've elected to start using Megatek in the hopes that I can speed this transition along, and ladies within two weeks my new growth had grown by leaps and bounds...lol.  I just want enough new growth to not look a hot mess, then off with the relaxed.


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 21, 2009)

Morenita said:


> I will make one year in a couple of weeks, but no, I still have plenty of relaxed ends. I was APL when I joined last year and decided to transition. Go figure that I had just slapped a relaxer in there after an 8 month stretch  I am debating doing a little experiment in my crown or nape area though and snipping them off just to get a taste  Oh wait, that may be too tempting though...
> 
> Edit: You know...I am almost POSITIVE that if I do decide to transition for longer than 2 years, once I do get to the point where I only have like 4 inches of relaxed ends left, I would just go ahead and snip them. I mean really, wouldn't it just be easier to deal with one texture by that point? It doesn't seem like length would be the issue by that time. I mean for me, (and I'm assuming most other long-term transitioners) the reason for this long haul is b/c I don't want short natural hair.




tbh I've never had a problem with dealing with two textures.. which is cool.. The one year point was fine.. I still have the majority left it was just this one spot! I was hoping to reach apl before I snipped I'm like 1" away.. well  I wont make full apl now with my ends dropping off..
Yea your right about wanting length! Which I'm not far off.. I'm definitely doing the preparation shopping.. hair accessories etc so it's definitely approaching!

hehe I guess thats why I snipped too!!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 21, 2009)

Morenita said:


> I will make one year in a couple of weeks, but no, I still have plenty of relaxed ends. I was APL when I joined last year and decided to transition. Go figure that I had just slapped a relaxer in there after an 8 month stretch  I am debating doing a little experiment in my crown or nape area though and snipping them off just to get a taste  Oh wait, that may be too tempting though...
> 
> Edit: You know...I am almost POSITIVE that if I do decide to transition for longer than 2 years, once I do get to the point where I only have like 4 inches of relaxed ends left, I would just go ahead and snip them. I mean really, wouldn't it just be easier to deal with one texture by that point? It doesn't seem like length would be the issue by that time.* I mean for me, (and I'm assuming most other long-term transitioners) the reason for this* *long haul is b/c I don't want short natural hair*.


 You are absolutely right about the bolded. With my hair having been texlaxed and the length it was when I started transitioning (BSL, I believe) I already knew I was in for the long haul but being texlaxed can be deceiving because when I thought I only had a few inches of chemical to cut off, I'm now realizing it's quite a bit more and I can only tell the difference when my hair is slightly damp, not when soaking wet and not when completely dry-weird. Sad part is I didn't really realize this until after I got super scissor happy and maintained MBL for months. Some days I wonder if I just want to go ahead and texlax again to keep my length or just keep on trucking on this transition. I'll see in April how I feel, and again some time in the summer. I haven't had this much natural hair in the summer since I was a little girl and i'm nervous as heck. We'll see .


----------



## afrikeys (Feb 22, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> I can't access the old 1 so I'm not complaining!! Thanks!! I'm at week 49 .. I'm not finding it too hard, in fact its getting easier..


 hi lyoness what regimen are you using to transition? i'm at around 24 weeks (not sure) but I have no idea what to do... i HAVE BEEN USING HEAT LATELY... BUT i HAVE A LOT OF BREAKEAGE.... i DO NOT KNOW WHAT TO DO.. OR HOW TO STYLE MY HAIR,,,
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Morenita (Feb 22, 2009)

songbyrd517 said:


> Don't say that Morenita!!!!  I'm getting PJ crack attack just hearing those words!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You're funny lol. Come on over so we can drive my hubby twice as nuts lol. And thanks!



Eisani said:


> You are absolutely right about the bolded. With my hair having been texlaxed and the length it was when I started transitioning (BSL, I believe) I already knew I was in for the long haul but being texlaxed can be deceiving because when I thought I only had a few inches of chemical to cut off, I'm now realizing it's quite a bit more and I can only tell the difference when my hair is slightly damp, not when soaking wet and not when completely dry-weird. Sad part is I didn't really realize this until after I got super scissor happy and maintained MBL for months. Some days I wonder if I just want to go ahead and texlax again to keep my length or just keep on trucking on this transition. I'll see in April how I feel, and again some time in the summer. I haven't had this much natural hair in the summer since I was a little girl and i'm nervous as heck. We'll see .



I hope you stick with it. I know that you've been going back and forth for a while now. I remember reading some of your posts. I love your hair and want to see you try it natural. You've come so far, may as well keep on going oke:


----------



## Morenita (Feb 22, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> tbh I've never had a problem with dealing with two textures.. which is cool.. The one year point was fine.. I still have the majority left it was just this one spot! I was hoping to reach apl before I snipped I'm like 1" away.. well  I wont make full apl now with my ends dropping off..
> Yea your right about wanting length! Which I'm not far off.. I'm definitely doing the preparation shopping.. hair accessories etc so it's definitely approaching!
> 
> hehe I guess thats why I snipped too!!



Ah, I see what you mean now about the cutting. I just visited your Fotki. Going to add you as a friend b/c I think you are my HAIR TWIN!!!! I don't have too many pics to compare with in my Fotki, but your hair looks identical to mine from what I saw in that last album. It's funny though because a couple hours after I read your other post I was inspired (or did I *con*spire with you lol?) to do some snip snipping of my own. It was probably a bad idea b/c now I have a bunch of little hairs sticking up when I put my hair in a pony which is 99.9% of my transition style  I am having trouble getting them to lay down and slightly worried about breakage once they grow to the length where they meet my pony band. Anyway, here's what I did. Can't turn back the clock now.

I only cut into about a half inch worth of hairline but still, WTF was I thinking? Love the curlies and it gives me a glimpse of what's to come but... ahhh! 










Well if anything, at least I'm cured of the B/C bug for now. Or wait, maybe all I did was make it worse...? 

FM is my transitioning buddy, where is she!? Come save me from myself!!


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 22, 2009)

afrikeys said:


> hi lyoness what regimen are you using to transition? i'm at around 24 weeks (not sure) but I have no idea what to do... i HAVE BEEN USING HEAT LATELY... BUT i HAVE A LOT OF BREAKEAGE.... i DO NOT KNOW WHAT TO DO.. OR HOW TO STYLE MY HAIR,,,
> PLEASE HELP



Hiya
I guessed I've been doing the same thing the whole way through with no problems... 
I wash once a week over the sink with a jug[sounds so old school].. DC w/o heat [I'm lazy so I'll watch tv and let time pass so could e on for an hr?].. then I shampoo with a shampoo bar.. then I DC again.. I alternate with moisture and protein.. I always wash my hair in sections and detangle with conditioner in my hair , just the once does me.. then I squeeze as much water out as possible and moisturise when wet and seal.. then I do two buns wrapping my hair around itself.. and throw on a microfiber turban..

I moisturise daily [butters/creams/spray depending on season], I comb daily or I get dreadlocks [ yes i do!! lol].. I generally bun daily or use various hair accessories to jazz it up a lil.. I tend not to use heat as I'm worried about damaging my hair.. I have a patch that the texture isn't coming through yet and I've rarely used heat!! so just a warning for ya! I used to do it for length checks and then I realised its the ng I'm interested in so I started comparing that now.. 

I think thats all.. to smooth my edges I'll use a butter and seal with castor oil as its heaviest of the oils I own and whip on my scarf and bobs your uncle!
 I've used alot of random products throughout the journey so don't get too hung up over them as they might not have the same effect on your hair type..[they're all my my fotki] Oh I do add honey and silk amino acid powder to my dc's and I've done 3/4 henna treatments for strength but the washing out did my head in and gave me rasin fingers *sigh*

That was my regime.. with your breakage it could be down to various factors eg the heat or moisture/protein balance..the way you detangle etc.. I'm sure others will hopefully give you more advice!!


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 22, 2009)

*@ Morenita*
 I'm sorry for laughing but you are brave!! I snipped in the back but at least you can wear head bands and/or use gel to hold them down..and eventually when theyre long enough you could use hair grips... 

I must say though your curlies are really cute! Wern't you tempted to carry on?  Don't worry I have hair at the side of my hairline that is curly when its wet but once its dry looks like a braid out [similar to your hair does in your albums]..so you'll have a better judge of what it will do then I guess? Experiment! 

oh p.s I added ya hair twin


----------



## Morenita (Feb 22, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> *@ Morenita*
> I'm sorry for laughing but you are brave!! I snipped in the back but at least you can wear head bands and/or use gel to hold them down..and eventually when theyre long enough you could use hair grips...
> 
> I must say though your curlies are really cute! Wern't you tempted to carry on?  Don't worry I have hair at the side of my hairline that is curly when its wet but once its dry looks like a braid out [similar to your hair does in your albums]..so you'll have a better judge of what it will do then I guess? Experiment!
> ...



Lol it's ok, I'm laughing right along with you. I do dumb ish like this all the time, ever since I was a little girl. _I am sofa king we todd did_ some times :buttkick:. I keep looking at the picture and going  . It's probably not as bad as I am making it out to be but it's driving me nuts. I would have chopped in the back, but that hair is so much longer, It would have been like 8 inches, yikes! erplexed 

I'm about to order like 4 different types of gel to see which one works best without so much stiffness, so yeah, that just served to feed my PJism even more.  I have Fantasia IC right now, but I foresee myself going through that a lot faster these days haha! It's fine with gel and a scarf, thankfully, but just not quite as slick as I was able to get it before. Maybe I'll try headbands for a bit if gel is going to break the ends off though. I tell you what, I am stepping back up the OCT to grow it faster now  My husband saw me in the mirror and you should have seen his face. He thought I was about to B/C lol. He's extremely supportive though. He does not voice his preference one way or the other because he wants me to be comfortable how I see fit. 

Edit: P.S. YES! It was tempting to keep going, but it also made me realize I'm not ready to face short hair just yet! I kept thinking to myself, well if this doesn't work out, I can just lop the rest of it off.....






Um, *NO!*  How about I will just deal with it haha...


----------



## Eisani (Feb 22, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> For those deep in transition[1yr plus] have you found any areas where you have no relaxed ends? Have you changed your regime in anyway to help combat this? or is that pointless and time to snip?


I have areas where I have no relaxed ends. I don't combat it because I want those gone anyway, but I am careful about snipping in other areas so I don't end up super uneven. I've worn a WnG two days in a row and these scraggly ends in certain spots are driving me NUTS. Obviously I don't see them when I'm bunning all the time but this here is a preview of what it's gonna be like in summer which means it's time for a cut, perhaps a good 3-4". I'll get over it.


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 22, 2009)

@Morenita
The short area will help you decide when your happy to clip the rest off so it, well that's my theory anyway!!
I remember when I was a kid I'd just decide I wanted a fringe and snip snip snip I had a tuft... Loads of crazy moments.. Fingers crossed for the gel [are you planning on using 4 types all at once? lol].. or you could part your hair on the opposite side? you can work with it!


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 22, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I have areas where I have no relaxed ends. I don't combat it because I want those gone anyway, but I am careful about snipping in other areas so I don't end up super uneven. I've worn a WnG two days in a row and these scraggly ends in certain spots are driving me NUTS. Obviously I don't see them when I'm bunning all the time but this here is a preview of what it's gonna be like in summer which means it's time for a cut, perhaps a good 3-4". I'll get over it.




ohhh yeh.. I kinda forgot about hair being uneven! I just snipped randomly.... Like you though I bun loads so its no big deal.. Thanks for you expo!


----------



## shetara20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello Ladies!!!!!I will be 12 weeks post my last relaxer on tues!!! Im glad I havent managed to put heat in my hair for 5 weeks and my NG is crazy think and im concerned about my curl pattern!!!! I dont know if deal with the thickness ima try to get some cornrows ASAP!!! I feel thats its the only way I can deal just pray for me!!! My roomie is greasing my scalp and she is wooooooooooooooo ooooooooo!!!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 22, 2009)

Morenita said:


> I hope you stick with it. I know that you've been going back and forth for a while now. I remember reading some of your posts. I love your hair and want to see you try it natural. You've come so far, may as well keep on going oke:


Aww, gracias mami! I really need encouraging sometimes, we all do


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 22, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Aww, gracias mami! I really need encouraging sometimes, we all do




Wow 15months!! You gotta keep going thats amazing.. I know I'm not far off that but I'm not there yet and you are.. your like a rock in this thread!!


----------



## CarLiTa (Feb 22, 2009)

HELP!!

I am at almost 7.5 months post.
I'm NOT feeling my hair right now. My whole head is super dry 

Last time I transitioned, I relaxed after a 7.5 month stretch too, so maybe this is a particularly rough time.

I'm realizing that some sections in the front aren't growing at the same rate as the other parts and that just frustrates me

The first .5" from the crown of my head is like an entirely different texture than the rest of my hair. Last time I transitioned, I assumed it was scab hair, but erplexed it's rough. It looks like a 4a texture (which i have in other parts) but the issue is HOW IT FEELS. it feels so rough! AND it's SHORT. When I pull it down it only reaches a little past my eyebrows. At almost 8 months post, it should be longer, no???

I have a lot of different textures. I have stirrup-size coils at the temples, a size in between stirrup- and pencil in most other sections, and pencil-sized in the back.

I also realize that the back of my hair is growing faster. The other night in the shower, a hair strand came from there and I I realize that it was like 5" long!

I sweat in that area overnight though, so that could contribute to that. 

it's great it's growing quickly, but that doesn't match with the front of my hair that's just _barely_ 3" long

*anyway, could someone recommend how I can deal with the dryness?

I know I haven't done a deep-conditioning treatment in a long time. I just condition in the shower... but I'm just not sure what products to use with this hair!
*
I really want to get over this hump!


----------



## songbyrd517 (Feb 22, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> :
> 
> I sweat in that area overnight though, so that could contribute to that.
> 
> ...




Hi CarLiTa!!!  I am going to answer your question the best I can, but I wanted to tell you this first.  Don't be discouraged dear!  Though you have not said you are thinking of relaxing, I want to make sure that thought does not cross your mind.  My mother always said that anything worth having is worth fighting for, so *don't give up, ok!!!*  
I speak from personal experience.  I transitioned and was completely natural for almost 3 years, and then, ever so smartly texlaxed (as I explained in an earlier post).  I certainly regret it, and now I have to start over to get what I already had.  I don't want you to go through that regret again.  

Think of it this way, this is your 2nd time at it.  That shows that you truly do desire natural hair.  If you turn back now, you may be putting yourself months or even years away from you goals.  *NOW... let's talk about that dryness.*

*1.  DEEP CONDITION*:  You said you have not done it in a while.  Tsk tsk   Your hair needs to absorb the moisture, and the most effective way to accomplish that is with heat.  I recommend good old fashioned LeKair Cholesterol - in the JAR not the bottle.  If you can find it, just use the normal Cholesterol, not Cholesterol Plus.  I don't like that one.  The original is more moisturizing, but it is becoming harder to find  .  If you have a clothes dryer, put a towel in there to warm.  If you don't, don't worry about it.  Then, mix a little honey and olive oil with the Cholesterol, apply it to your hair paying extra attention to the problem areas and the ends, put on a plastic cap, and sit under a hooded dryer on a medium setting for 20 minutes.  Then wrap your head with the warm towel (or, just a towel) and let it sit at least another 10 minutes. If you do not have a hooded dryer, you can put on your plastic cap, and use your hand held dryer to warm your head.  Move the dryer in a circular motion around your head swiftly for about 20 minutes.  Don't put the dryer too close!  Then, wrap in a towel ant let sit at least another 10 minutes.  Rinse out with lukewarm water in the shower.

*2.  PRESERVE MOISTURE*:  Squeeze excess water out of your hair in the shower with your hands.  Then, gently towel dry your hair.  Don't rub it, just press the towel into your hair and squeeze the water out.  Get your hair to the point where it is just damp - not soaking wet at all.  Then apply a moisturizer.  I recommend Carol's Daughter Hair Milk, and Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey.  First rub on the hair milk.  Gently massage and comb it through.  Make sure you get the problem areas and your ends well.  Then smooth on some Hair Honey. Put a little on your ends too to seal them.  Your hair will smell delicious at this point.  

*3.  GENTLY STYLE*:  You can style as usual, but to whip your hair into shape, I do not recommend using heat at this time.  Try a no heat style, like a braid or twist out.  Use a little of a soft hold gel while twisting or braiding, like Fantasia IC Olive Oil Shine Gel.  Part your hair (don't worry, the part do not need to be perfect), and put between 6 and 10 (depending on the thickness of your hair) french braids or flat twist in you hair, and set the ends on perm rods.  Or, if you can't french braid of flat twit, just do individuals and set on perm rods.  You can sit under a warm (not hot) hooded dryer to dry, or tie on a thin silk or satin scarf and let air dry.  Take it out, fluff it, and rock it!  If you need something to smooth your edges, try Carol's Daughter Kizzi "Stay Put" Hair Pomade.  It smells great 


Continue these steps for a few weeks, and your hair should soften quite a bit.  I hope this helps girlie :blowkiss:

~ _Songbyrd_


----------



## SouthernDimps (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello Ladies!

Just wanted to let everyone know that I will be 6 months post this week! I haven't had the itch to relax or BC any time soon


----------



## songbyrd517 (Feb 22, 2009)

SouthernDimps said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I will be 6 months post this week! I haven't had the itch to relax or BC any time soon



Congrats Girlie!!!  Keep it up!!!


----------



## Carolie (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll jump in here with everyone!

I think I'm about 15/16 weeks post.... I forgot exactly when I last got my relaxer ha ha. I decided last month to stick it out & transition without cutting off all my relaxed hair. My head is too big to be going around with hair that short  

So far, it has been a challenge but I'm slowly figuring out a routine that works. Rollersetting has so far been my savior but I'm shedding (no breakage, thankfully) a lot right now & I'm at a loss as for what to do to tackle that problem. My hair is everywhere!


----------



## princesszmunda (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow you ladies have just encouraged me so much! 

I have not relaxed since September 2007 but have been wearing sew ins on and off the entire time. At first I wasn't intentionally transitioning, just tired of relaxing and moved to a new place and couldn't find a stylist I liked. 

I was still relaxing part of my crown that was outside of the sew in  I know, I know, so that part of my hair is now 7 months post so I feel like I have started again. 

I had a set back when I left a sew in too long and let a stylist with no knowledge of proper hair care take it out...I could hair my hair ripping....

But now I am on my way...I was having dreams of the creamy crack, but you all have encouraged me to keep it going....fingers, and toes crossed...I am trying to make it to two years b/f deciding if I should stay natural, relax...chop...I don't know. 

But knowing I'm not alone is encouraging!


----------



## cinnamin316 (Feb 22, 2009)

Carlita- Songbyrd gave you a lot of good advice on your moisture issue. As for the length difference, well dont get too discouraged by that. I am 22months post right now and I have different lengths all over my head. The front for me is shorter than the back also. I dont use any growth aids so i just deal with the different lengths. I have different textures too. I guess what i'm saying is our hair doesnt always do what we want it to do. It doesnt like to work with us we have to work with it. 7.5months is a huge accomplishment, you seem to really go natural and i hope this hard patch does not discourage you too much.

SouthernDimps- Congrats on making 6 months!!!!!

Carolie- Congratulation on making the decision to transition. A lot of people start shedding around the 16weeks post time. I used to shed horribly around that time also. I heard garlic is supposed to help curb shedding. I used alter ego garlic deep conditoner and that did help some.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 22, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> Wow 15months!! You gotta keep going thats amazing.. I know I'm not far off that but I'm not there yet and you are.. your like a rock in this thread!!


Hardly a rock star  but thanks. Looking @ the date of your last relaxer, you're right behind me!


----------



## Allandra (Feb 22, 2009)

SouthernDimps said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I will be 6 months post this week! I haven't had the itch to relax or BC any time soon



You're doing well.


----------



## Morenita (Feb 22, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Aww, gracias mami! I really need encouraging sometimes, we all do



You're so welcome  You hang in there.



Lyoness said:


> @Morenita
> *The short area will help you decide when your happy to clip the rest off so it*, well that's my theory anyway!!
> I remember when I was a kid I'd just decide I wanted a fringe and snip snip snip I had a tuft... Loads of crazy moments.. Fingers crossed for the gel [are you planning on using 4 types all at once? lol].. or you could part your hair on the opposite side? you can work with it!



@ the bolded...that was my thinking too. Maybe it was a bit premature though. The front is growing more slowly than the rest, so maybe I will be pleasantly surprised when I B/C and my hair is longer than I thought. At least that's me trying tomake myself feel better lol. 

Girl, when I was little, I cut off my entire nape because I was sick of it falling down when my hair was up in a ponytail  lol! My mom (God rest her soul) was like WTF!? 

Carlita: If your cuticles are feeling rough, you may want to also try an apple cider vinegar rinse (AVC). Take a tablespoon of ACV per 16 oz of water and rinse that over your hair to see if it helps. You may be having porosity issues which is something that plagues me. Definitely try a deep condition as well, as was suggested. Hang in there! I have a rough patch in the front of my head as well (the part that I cut) but I find that it gets softer when I apply certain products, so maybe you just need to treat that area with more TLC and a slightly different regimen. Let us know how you're doing.

Princess & Carolie, welcome!


----------



## CarLiTa (Feb 23, 2009)

songbyrd517 said:


> Hi CarLiTa!!!  I am going to answer your question the best I can, but I wanted to tell you this first.  Don't be discouraged dear!  Though you have not said you are thinking of relaxing, I want to make sure that thought does not cross your mind.  My mother always said that anything worth having is worth fighting for, so *don't give up, ok!!!*



Wow!!
Thanks so much for the advice!
I am deep-conditioning right now, as we speak. I applied Aubrey Organics GPB, some other natural conditioner, and olive oil.

I used to take such good care of my hair. I feel at a loss when I am transitioning. 
I am overwhelmed by all these natural products out there (the ones raved about on this board) and I don't know what to choose to combat the dryness.

I also realize that a HUGE part of my hair feeling dry is the fact that I'm not giving it moisture. I need a serious deep-conditioner, as well as a good moisturizer. Right now, I have NEITHER

I have to go shopping. I don't even have a moisturizing shampoo at this moment. I only have the 2 conditioners I mentioned, no real leave-in (just some gloss thingie), and no styling product. I just realized how bad it is and how inactive I've been. 

Gotta get on it again.



cinnamin316 said:


> Carlita-  7.5months is a huge accomplishment, you seem to really go natural and i hope this hard patch does not discourage you too much.



thank you
my hair has been off my mind in the past few months, but I need to start caring more about it. 
I really do want to go natural. I know I'm not feeling bone-straight hair. Even if I wanted to go back to chemicals, the relaxed hair i'm dealing with right now wouldn't cut it. I'd have to have a whole new head of hair, and even then, i'd only texturize it.

So yes, i'm going natural. I think at the earliest I'll cut in August 09, though that's definitely not a guarantee  
Might wait until December 09.



Morenita said:


> Carlita: If your cuticles are feeling rough, you may want to also try an apple cider vinegar rinse (AVC). Take a tablespoon of ACV per 16 oz of water and rinse that over your hair to see if it helps. You may be having porosity issues which is something that plagues me. Definitely try a deep condition as well, as was suggested.



You know, I think my hair needs a good clarifying. I can't remember last time I did that
I'm going to try your recommendation in a few weeks, after I put some moisture into it. 
Thank you


----------



## songbyrd517 (Feb 23, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Wow!!
> Thanks so much for the advice!
> I am deep-conditioning right now, as we speak. I applied Aubrey Organics GPB, some other natural conditioner, and olive oil.



No problem!


----------



## FAMUDva (Feb 23, 2009)

Checking in at a little over 14 months post.  I have my last minichop on Feb. 5th and I'm pretty close to all natural in the back, but because of heat damage from a previous press and curl, the front only has about 4-5 months worth of NG.  So, I won't claim all natural until the front section of my hair coils like the rest of it


----------



## natural2be (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Just checking in at 3 months post.  The transitioning is easy so far, I just make sure my hair stays moistured, deep condition once a week and co-wash once or twice a week.  This board is helping me out tremendously so thank you ladies.

Congrats to the new BC'ers and new transitioners.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 23, 2009)

Just checking in!  I'm at about 16 months post right now.  I've been getting rollersets the entire time, once about every 10 days.  Unfortunately, I've noticed a minor setback in the back/nape area where I do have some thinning on the right side .  I've decided to just keep trimming and stay at BSL until that area thickens up again.  The rest of my hair has been doing pretty well, but the nape is definitely a different texture, so I have to remember to be extra careful there.


----------



## MummysGirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done to all transitioners and BC'ers, I'm only just over 9 weeks post relaxer and I am really encouraged by all of you.
I really hope I can hold out till earliest December to make it a year before I BC... I'm worried I might BC earlier and then not like my length... I guess all I can do right now is wait till I get to that point and deal with it 

Good luck everyone, HHG


----------



## Eisani (Feb 23, 2009)

OneInAMillion said:


> Just checking in! I'm at about 16 months post right now. I've been getting rollersets the entire time, once about every 10 days. Unfortunately, I've noticed a minor setback in the back/nape area where I do have some thinning on the right side . *I've decided to just keep trimming and stay at BSL until that area thickens up* *again*. The rest of my hair has been doing pretty well, but the nape is definitely a different texture, so I have to remember to be extra careful there.


 I talked to my stylist last night about getting a good trim and we both agreed that it would probably be best to maintain a certain length for a while and for me to not worry about reaching length goals at the present time so I can completely focus on the transition. I think the length thing is what's causing the back and forth thoughts about texlaxing vs going natural. I know my hair grows, rather quickly actually, so why am I trippin so hard? Gotta let this hair anorexia go...


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I talked to my stylist last night about getting a good trim and we both agreed that it would probably be best to maintain a certain length for a while and for me to not worry about reaching length goals at the present time so I can completely focus on the transition. I think the length thing is what's causing the back and forth thoughts about texlaxing vs going natural. I know my hair grows, rather quickly actually, so why am I trippin so hard? *Gotta let this hair anorexia go*...




I'm so glad you posted this!  I've been trippin since last month, and it's really the first time since I've been a member of this site that I've had any feelings of hair anorexia.  I agree, I'm going to ignore the length, all I care about is getting my hair thick and natural anyway.

All this after I just bought a 10 month supply of biotin .


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sigh..... my braidouts are starting to look bogus. My roots are way thicker than my ends.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 23, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Congratulations to all those who B/C'ed! You're all very courageous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WHAZZZUPPP?!?!  I am almost 11 months post, so I feel you....Last time I transitioned I BC'd and big potato head did not look cute.  I am SO in love with my braidouts, I will be wearing these mostly when I am fully natural I am sure...

I really like my length, tho, so I think I will continue to trnaisiton until I have about 2 inches left and then I'll chop.  But I am definitely staying this length.  My hair just graces my brastrap, so I am claiming BSL.   I plan on snipping 1/2 - 1 inch every 8 weeks from here on out.  Hopefully by the end of the year, I will have lost all these draggin, tired relaxed ends that make my hair look frazzly...

I actually am managing it pretty well, but like you, I am rough with my hair, so I have had a lot of breakage, but thankfully I have a lot of hair, so it's not really been an issue....I am looking forward to a lot of growth this summer, bc that's when my hair grows the most...

M, I saw a thread about porosity control (ACV, porosity control product, etc.) and I think I am going to try to add that step after I dc to try and help with my ends....we'll see...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=341855

I completely feel you on the 18month thing, tho---I think I need a full 2 years worth of growth, though for me....I think my hair grows a little slower than yours...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I talked to my stylist last night about getting a good trim and we both agreed that it would probably be best to maintain a certain length for a while and for me to not worry about reaching length goals at the present time so I can completely focus on the transition. I think the length thing is what's causing the back and forth thoughts about texlaxing vs going natural. I know my hair grows, rather quickly actually, so why am I trippin so hard? Gotta let this hair anorexia go...


 
I am right there with you...I am not trying to grow, I am just focusing on transitioning...once I have a full head of healthy, non-chemically altered hair, I will then try and grow....


----------



## Extremus (Feb 24, 2009)

Who's 4a who has transitioned for almost a year or more?


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^^
I am 4a but I'm only around 30-31 weeks post


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 24, 2009)

*E* said:


> Who's 4a who has transitioned for almost a year or more?


 
I'm 8 months in and I'm 4 a/b/c. So far so good, especially now since I've crossed over to the land of Ayurveda.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 24, 2009)

*E* said:


> Who's 4a who has transitioned for almost a year or more?


 I'm mixed 











 3c/4a


----------



## Morenita (Feb 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I talked to my stylist last night about getting a good trim and we both agreed that it would probably be best to maintain a certain length for a while and for me to not worry about reaching length goals at the present time so I can completely focus on the transition. I think the length thing is what's causing the back and forth thoughts about texlaxing vs going natural. I know my hair grows, rather quickly actually, so why am I trippin so hard? Gotta let this hair anorexia go...



I am with you on this one E. I joined LHCF and decided to transition all around the same time and I found myself obsessing over how long my hair was getting, but wanting to be natural at the same time! We really cant' have both and I am just now facing that. I am going to hover around BSL and snip snip every couple months until I am comfortable doing the BC. Good for you on making a decision! It will make your life easier vs the back and forth, I swear! -- Unless you determine that's not really the cause. I think you should give it a shot though. I keep telling myself you know what, it's only HAIR. It will grow back, and plus, once we're fully natural, then we can focus on the length and not have any of this two or three texture BS. 



FindingMe said:


> WHAZZZUPPP?!?!  I am almost 11 months post, so I feel you....Last time I transitioned I BC'd and big potato head did not look cute.  I am SO in love with my braidouts, I will be wearing these mostly when I am fully natural I am sure...
> 
> I really like my length, tho, so I think I will continue to trnaisiton until I have about 2 inches left and then I'll chop.  But I am definitely staying this length.  My hair just graces my brastrap, so I am claiming BSL.   I plan on snipping 1/2 - 1 inch every 8 weeks from here on out.  Hopefully by the end of the year, I will have lost all these draggin, tired relaxed ends that make my hair look frazzly...
> 
> ...



Girl, you said everything that has been my story for this last year. I am way too impatient and my hair is fine so it breaks easily. I feel like I've tried everything, so now I'm on this protein kick and loving Aveda DR so far. Honestly, I don't think that transitioning is for my hair, either that or it was just damaged from before and the ends are really weak since that was the damaged hair from before. Regardless, I have decided that I will find a way to make it work and get all of these silly thoughts of BCing out of my head  Off to join the grow your edges back challenge right now! Lol... 

So, here's to us sticking it out until at least September - March 2009! I think I will be a lot happier if I B/C at the 2 year mark TBH. I keep looking at pics of naturals with hair that length and I like it a lot better. I keep thinking, once I am out of this transition, I will have a completely new head of hair to show for it. I started LHCF at the same time as the transition so the results should reflect that 

_Edit: I think I will actually wait slightly longer than my 2 year mark and B/C next Spring when the weather starts getting warm. I don't want it to be cold when I'm trying to wear my brand new wash-n-go's _


----------



## half.cadence (Feb 24, 2009)

*E* said:


> Who's 4a who has transitioned for almost a year or more?


me.. Im pretty sure Im 4a. maybe with a little bit of other patterns but 4a-major.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok ladies im approaching month 6 and by reading this thread and numerous of others i see that months 6-9 are the toughest erplexed  So is there any advice for what to maybe do differently or to help me get through these months?!?!

TIA


----------



## songbyrd517 (Feb 24, 2009)

half.cadence said:


> me.. Im pretty sure Im 4a. maybe with a little bit of other patterns but 4a-major.



Ditto.  I have some 3c and other "unclassifiables" mixed in, but I am mostly 4a, and I transitioned almost a year.  I chopped only because I was sick of the straight ends, not because of breakage, etc.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm in transition mode as well too!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 24, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> I'm in transition mode as well too!


  Welcome! I was wondering who this new person was then I saw Marbel's head


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Hardly a rock star  but thanks. Looking @ the date of your last relaxer, you're right behind me!




I'm right on your tail! What's your target? [months vs length]


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi ladies, I'm 12 weeks post and I'm officially transitioning. I've been on the fence for months and now looking back if I had kept stretching I would be so much closer to my BC. I want to transition until 12-18 months post before BCing (either my birthday 12/12 or my graduation may 2010). I will be bunning and using braids the same as I'm doing now


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Feb 25, 2009)

I have to learn how to be more patient when I detangle....I'm thinking its becasue I'm still transitioning and I have this relaxed hair...that when I detangle I have this I don't care feeling when i do it...I'm not ripping through the hair but I know I could be more gentle with it...its not tough combing through the relaxed hair or the natural hair....but its where the two textures meet were I have the most problem detangling....some of the strands i find are curly some are staight...I just don't want to mess up....would this get easier once I BC


----------



## Eisani (Feb 25, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> I'm right on your tail! What's your target? [months vs length]


 I think my target is length because like I said before, my head is TOO BIG for short hair  Once I feel it's at a length I'm comfortable with, I'll let the rest go. The trims and mini chops will help as well.



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Ok ladies im approaching month 6 and by reading this thread and numerous of others i see that months 6-9 are the toughest erplexed So is there any advice for what to maybe do differently or to help me get through these months?!?!
> 
> TIA


 Be _very_ patient! Find and use conditioners that give good slip to make detangling easier. Keep your hair moisturized in both wet and dry state. Use styles that will keep your hair detangled. Experiment w/more protective styles as well.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 26, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Welcome! I was wondering who this new person was then I saw Marbel's head


 
Hello Eisani, it's me 

I'll be 17 weeks post tomorrow - I think length would be a major factor before I BC.  I'm going at least a year if not longer.  Roller sets will help me out a lot.  Right now, I haven't had any major problems with my new growth ...(keeping my fingers crossed).


----------



## jreagins (Feb 26, 2009)

today makes 69 weeks for me (or 16 months). im sooooooooo bored with my hair! the only time i enjoy it is when its straight. im chopping whats left in july... ***heads to the shower to co-wash***


----------



## Allandra (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be at 70 weeks on Saturday, February 28.  I'm getting my hair done on that day, and I'll be getting a 1" trim.


----------



## growinglong777 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang Allandra,, 70 weeks you go girl, I am only 19 weeks.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 26, 2009)

growinglong777 said:


> Dang Allandra,, 70 weeks you go girl, I am only 19 weeks.



You'll get there.  How's it going for you?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay, if my last relaxer was in Jan 08, does that make me, ummm, 52 weeks post?  I  need to keep track....I'm right up on ya', Allandra! well, almost.....


----------



## Allandra (Feb 26, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, if my last relaxer was in Jan 08, does that make me, ummm, 52 weeks post?  I  need to keep track....I'm right up on ya', Allandra! well, almost.....



I started counting my time from week one.    I keep track of everyone, but I'm anal like that.


----------



## countrychickd (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey ladies.  So I'm not very far into this journey to natural, but I've become weak already. My family (cousins, aunts, mother, sister, everybody) has all decided to try to convince me out of going natural. I've heard, "What if natural doesn't enhance your appearance like your current hairstyle (length) I guess." I've heard it all.  They're really working hard.  So I was weak for a few days, I actually thought I was giving up on my transition, but here I am again, strong again, and wanting to go back natural. So wish me luck ladies!


----------



## growinglong777 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Allandra, it is going good now.  I have cornrows in my hair and I am taking really good care of my hair, by moisturizing, conditioning and sleeping with my silk scarf. In 6 weeks I will take the braids out, and see how much new growth I have. My hair is fine, So I need to be careful during this transition.


----------



## Filmatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I BCed! I got out of my shower after DCing and I was just tired of my hair thinning. I said why bother. I went to my mother and I let her cut it of even though she didn't want to. 

Look out for a thread. I'll add pics as soon as I can get some sunlight to take more.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 1, 2009)

50 weeks post. my curls are popping and my (alleged) final chop is getting closer. i am still trimming an inch for an inch until then


----------



## Lyoness (Mar 1, 2009)

Today would have been day 1 of month 15 but I chopped!! I got carried away and didn't see the point in going 2more months.. Good luck girlies!! I'll still lurk and see how your doing!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 1, 2009)

congrats to the recent BC's!!!


----------



## Allandra (Mar 1, 2009)

growinglong777 said:


> Hey Allandra, it is going good now.  I have cornrows in my hair and I am taking really good care of my hair, by moisturizing, conditioning and sleeping with my silk scarf. In 6 weeks I will take the braids out, and see how much new growth I have. My hair is fine, So I need to be careful during this transition.



Sounds great!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 1, 2009)

Filmatic said:


> I BCed! I got out of my shower after DCing and I was just tired of my hair thinning. I said why bother. I went to my mother and I let her cut it of even though she didn't want to.
> 
> Look out for a thread. I'll add pics as soon as I can get some sunlight to take more.



Wow.  How long had you been transitioning?


----------



## CheLala13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to get braids mid March and wear those until May, when I'll finally be able to do a length check. At the end of May, I'll be 16 months! I love hearing that.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm in!! Seriously this time, I just got some braids, and will get another set soon after this one to get me through to the summer. Transitioning with short hair (out) was NOT the biz!


----------



## Filmatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Wow.  How long had you been transitioning?



Since Dec 8, 2008.  I guess I'm a weakling.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 1, 2009)

Filmatic said:


> Since Dec 8, 2008.  I guess I'm a weakling.



  Aww, that's ok.  You have to do what works for you.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Mar 1, 2009)

Allandra I love your progress and your blunt ends.   

My 3 month post appointment went well.  The EVOO pre-poos are continuing to do wonders for my roots.  They stayed soft and hydrated throughout the two weeks prior and there were less strands in the sink.  When she wasn't looking, I snuck out from the dryer, pulled back my conditioning cap and looked in the mirror to see my waves.  I was so excited.  My hair is noticebally stronger and after she washed, blowdryed and flat ironed my roots and strands, it was soft and glistening but not oily.  I believe that's because of the pre-poos as well.  My stylist told me she wanted to trim my ends but that it was up to me because she knows I'm pressed for growth.  I told her to do what she needed to do and my growth was still noticeable because she only dusted them.

And get this everyone, I've had bare areas around my temples (not where hair broke off, but just never grew)  When my stylist was straightening my edges, she let out a gasp, and said, Oh my Lord, your temples are growing!!!  I was beaming.  I jumped up to look in the mirror and there was s-shaped wavy hair right there on both sides.  I can't believe how much of a setback chemicals were causing all this time. 

I'm sooooo excited and while I want to go out and try every natural product, I'm sticking to my same simple routine.  I'm still nervous about the coming summer and how I will manage to stay cute while battling the humidity but that's too far ahead to think right now.  I'm just going to enjoy each day of my progress. 

I really believe what someone said in another thread.  Your hair will respond to the way you see it or accept it (paraphrasing of course).  My hair is actually teaching me how to deal with it.  I'm "listening" by not trying to whip it in submission but working with it and it's really thriving.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 1, 2009)

well ladies...i've made the appointment to clean up my hair....I've been cutting and of course most likely unevenly. So i will have my official BC on weds .


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> Today would have been day 1 of month 15 but I chopped!! I got carried away and didn't see the point in going 2more months.. Good luck girlies!! I'll still lurk and see how your doing!!


 
Oh wow, I'm running to your fotki! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 1, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> well ladies...i've made the appointment to clean up my hair....I've been cutting and of course most likely unevenly. So i will have my official BC on weds .





awesome! good  luck. can't wait to see pics


----------



## Allandra (Mar 1, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> Allandra I love your progress and your blunt ends.
> 
> My 3 month post appointment went well.  The EVOO pre-poos are continuing to do wonders for my roots.  They stayed soft and hydrated throughout the two weeks prior and there were less strands in the sink.  When she wasn't looking, I snuck out from the dryer, pulled back my conditioning cap and looked in the mirror to see my waves.  I was so excited.  My hair is noticebally stronger and after she washed, blowdryed and flat ironed my roots and strands, it was soft and glistening but not oily.  I believe that's because of the pre-poos as well.  My stylist told me she wanted to trim my ends but that it was up to me because she knows I'm pressed for growth.  I told her to do what she needed to do and my growth was still noticeable because she only dusted them.
> 
> ...



Thanks hun.

I can 'hear' your excitement when reading your thread.    I'm so happy you're transitioning and it's going well.


----------



## natural2be (Mar 2, 2009)

Filmatic said:


> I BCed! I got out of my shower after DCing and I was just tired of my hair thinning. I said why bother. I went to my mother and I let her cut it of even though she didn't want to.
> 
> Look out for a thread. I'll add pics as soon as I can get some sunlight to take more.


 

Your hair looks so cute and you have a great amount of new growth.  Congratulations!


----------



## natural2be (Mar 2, 2009)

Filmatic said:


> Since Dec 8, 2008.  I guess I'm a weakling.


 
Shish, it looks good to only have been 3 months.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 2, 2009)

just finished cowashing and my curls are ruining my life -- making me want to CHOP early! lol. but i know if i do, i will regret it (the length), but they are just so JUICY looking! =)


----------



## natural2be (Mar 2, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> Today would have been day 1 of month 15 but I chopped!! I got carried away and didn't see the point in going 2more months.. Good luck girlies!! I'll still lurk and see how your doing!!


 
Congratulations


----------



## jreagins (Mar 2, 2009)

congrats to the recent bc'ers!


----------



## skyborn09 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank u ladies for all ur support! I BCed at 10 months and I like my hair, its just going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Filmatic (Mar 2, 2009)

skyborn09 said:


> Thank u ladies for all ur support! I BCed at 10 months and I like my hair, its just going to take some getting used to.



Congrats! Those are some beautiful curls.


----------



## gradygirl (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats to all the most recent bC'ers


----------



## bermudabeauty (Mar 3, 2009)

I am newly transitioning.  My last relaxer was 1/20/09.  Although it has only been 6wks I have at least an inch of new growth.  I have been a cremy crack addict since a child.  This is a very big step for me because my hair grows so fast, I usually get a relaxer every four weeks.  *gasp*.  In the last 6wks I have cut my hair from APL to shoulder, and from shoulder now touching  the bottom of my neck.  I plan on cutting my hair little by little until the end of the summer, if I can make it and do another BC, the Final BC.


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 5, 2009)

bermudabeauty said:


> I am newly transitioning.  My last relaxer was 1/20/09.  Although it has only been 6wks I have at least an inch of new growth.  I have been a cremy crack addict since a child.  This is a very big step for me because my hair grows so fast, I usually get a relaxer every four weeks.  *gasp*.  In the last 6wks I have cut my hair from APL to shoulder, and from shoulder now touching  the bottom of my neck.  I plan on cutting my hair little by little until the end of the summer, if I can make it and do another BC, the Final BC.



Wow! That is impressive growth for 6 weeks, I'm almost 11 weeks post and I have just about one inch , if not less in some areas.

Good luck transitioning!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Mar 5, 2009)

I want to start rollersetting my hair...are there any special techniques and product you ladies do when rollersetting your hair?


----------



## The Girl (Mar 5, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> I want to start rollersetting my hair...are there any special techniques and product you ladies do when rollersetting your hair?



I havent rollerset my hair in soo long.  I miss it but I like airdrying better right now.  I hate the dryer with a passion.  

ETA: just searched these on youtube.  I haven't watched them so don't shoot me if they are bad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_7Ga1aipko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTN2g1riSPU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDAWahGRekE


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 5, 2009)

Ladies, I finally got those last inches off... I posted in the salon review


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 5, 2009)

My Fellow Transitioners,

First Congrats to all the recent BCers.  I  you for your decision.

I'm almost ready to do it cuz I'm getting really fed up with the two textures, but I know I'd regret it if I did it now.

Can some one help me....

*I have two job interviews next week and I need some cute, professional, protective styles to wear.*

I'm on a persoanl protective style and no heat til july challenge and since I have two grossly different textures it gets a little hard to style sometimes and I'm also quite new to the protective styling world.

Please help!!


----------



## TiZi (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello all... I am also transitioning....but I am thinking of transitioning to a texturizer/texlax form a relaxer. Is there anyone else doing this???


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 7, 2009)

Still hangin in with my transition.  photos of ladies with relaxer damaged hair and scalp has reminded me of my original reason for transitioning...i was considering doing a texlax bi-annually, but i'm gonna hang in there.  my hair has gotten so thick i just love running my fingers through it and feeling the curls and waves.  i'm a little miffed that older *helpful* women keep advising me that i could pass a lil heat through it, it won't hurt. 
 ;(  

I'm like, "i don't wanna straighten it, i'm wearing it this way, when i want it straightened, that's easy for me to do"  

one says us natural girls have to stick together, she always presses her hair and keeps it in a bun.  her hair is always straight.  which i have no problem with, but i like my hair the way it is.  i love my hair texture and i really like the way it shows up in my buns.  anyhoo, does anyone else get these "tips" ?  My hair is like a wonder to them.  especially one of them, she keeps telling me what products work.  i know it's nice, but it makes me want to avoid her, bcs i don't wanna talk hair everytime i see her, bcs it seems like she's always trying to get me to do it another way. 

 i wanna tell her, but she's older and i don't wanna offend.  i think she's just being nice.

ofcourse, i'm not changing my hair or anything, but it's just an observation....people are kinda looking at me like what are you doing?  why is your hair looking like that?  lol~

i'm in texas, and people want that hair fried, died and laid to the side....!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 7, 2009)

^ wow, that was long.


----------



## half.cadence (Mar 15, 2009)

thats it, ladies. I cannot take it anymore. Im so bored and through with this transition. I have been doing "Little chops" here and there all day long. Im doing the full bc tomorrow..I'll post pic. Promise.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 15, 2009)

Currently have Henna chillen on my head =)


----------



## nafissa (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm 32 weeks into my transition and it's becoming very hard. I don't know how to style my hair anymore and the relaxed hair seem weak and lifeless. Guess i just came here to get more fuel.


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey you guys.  I transitioned for 7 months and guess what?  I couldn't take it anymore.  I bc'ed and I feel so free and happy... My pics are in my siggy! Yay!


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Mar 15, 2009)

trying to post bc pics....


----------



## half.cadence (Mar 15, 2009)

nafissa said:


> I'm 32 weeks into my transition and it's becoming very hard. I don't know how to style my hair anymore and the relaxed hair seem weak and lifeless. Guess i just came here to get more fuel.


perm rods 
flexi rods
rollersets? 

How do you wear your hair now? I just wore braidouts and different variations of buns through my transition. 



Pinkdot said:


> Hey you guys.  I transitioned for 7 months and guess what?  I couldn't take it anymore.  I bc'ed and I feel so free and happy... My pics are in my siggy! Yay!


Congrats!


----------



## Sweet1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
I have been transitioning for a few months and it's getting pretty difficult. I am trying so hard to stay away from the creamy crack.


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry it's getting difficult...
How long do you intend to transition for?
What problems are you facing?


Sweet1977 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have been transitioning for a few months and it's getting pretty difficult. I am trying so hard to stay away from the creamy crack.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 16, 2009)

half.cadence said:


> thats it, ladies. I cannot take it anymore. Im so bored and through with this transition. I have been doing "Little chops" here and there all day long. Im doing the full bc tomorrow..I'll post pic. Promise.


 
Can't wait to see it! Good luck


----------



## nafissa (Mar 16, 2009)

half.cadence said:


> perm rods
> flexi rods
> rollersets?
> 
> ...


 
I might try the perm rod. I have all kinds of rollers in the house but I cannot rollerset to save my life. I also tend to lose a lot of hair from braid outs and they don't even last the whole day. My hair is SL and I cannot use extentions either so i'm stuck with ponytails all the time.


----------



## jreagins (Mar 16, 2009)

Thursday will make 17 months post for me... and well, I can tell that these relaxed ends are ready to shoot me for hanging on to them sooo long. My rinse that I did a month ago is completely gone so you can see the redness again! its gross!

see...





the color has grown out (or broken off) alot more than this, but because it grows so crazy, the ends of each section make it look like theres more color than there really is. and color = relaxer for the most part.


----------



## sky_blu (Mar 16, 2009)

well New Transitioner at least. I am 6 weeks post and counting. So far it hasnt been too bad but Im dreading that 8 week mark. The 8th week is when the tough part kicks in for my hair. Wish me luck!


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 16, 2009)

SEVENTEEN months! Wow!!!!!! I need to stalk your fotki and blog even more for inspiration to transition for a full 12 months! Your progress is amazing!!!!!!
Your BC date isn't too far compared to the numerous months you've transitioned for. I'm sure you'll have no problems with these ends, they don't look bad to me.



jreagins said:


> Thursday will make 17 months post for me... and well, I can tell that these relaxed ends are ready to shoot me for hanging on to them sooo long. My rinse that I did a month ago is completely gone so you can see the redness again! its gross!
> 
> see...
> 
> ...


----------



## dija23 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm transitioning once again, this time from texturized back to natural. Just started though, so not into the hard part as yet! Will be back for support later on.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 16, 2009)

Ive decide to transition again. I was natural up into October 2008, ive texturized... I hate that i did. After text the hair it made my hair dry, a few months went by in i decided to relax.Now im here. last time ive bc at 5 months. Im going to try to hold off for an year or year  in half this time.....right now im 1.5 month post


----------



## jreagins (Mar 16, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> SEVENTEEN months! Wow!!!!!! I need to stalk your fotki and blog even more for inspiration to transition for a full 12 months! Your progress is amazing!!!!!!
> Your BC date isn't too far compared to the numerous months you've transitioned for. I'm sure you'll have no problems with these ends, they don't look bad to me.


 
THANKS! STALK AWAY! well they are healthy, but compared to the natural hairs thickness they dont stand a chance!


----------



## SunnyDelight (Mar 16, 2009)

jreagins said:


> THANKS! STALK AWAY! well they are healthy, but compared to the natural hairs thickness they dont stand a chance!


 

I am loving your hair jreagins.  You are really hanging in there and your hair looks great.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 16, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> Ive decide to transition again. I was natural up into October 2008, ive texturized... I hate that i did. After text the hair it made my hair dry, a few months went by in i decided to relax.Now im here. last time ive bc at 5 months. Im going to try to hold off for an year or year  in half this time.....right now im 1.5 month post



Wow, now this is just so freaky. I was natural up until Oct. 2008 and got a texturizer for my birthday and hated it. In December, I went to a 'professional' for a corrective and that just only made matters worse. I am still debating about whether or not to transition or just stretch for a really long time and continue to relax. I am holding off for a year and half or longer as well and plan on getting braids and keeping them in for that time(while following the crown & glory method). You and I are so >< .

Good luck sweetie with everything and let me know if you want to do this together b/c I need all the support I can get this time around b/c that relaxer be call me name something hard at times.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 16, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Wow, now this is just so freaky. I was natural up until Oct. 2008 and got a texturizer for my birthday and hated it. In December, I went to a 'professional' for a corrective and that just only made matters worse. I am still debating about whether or not to transition or just stretch for a really long time and continue to relax. I am holding off for a year and half or longer as well and plan on getting braids and keeping them in for that time(while following the crown & glory method). You and I are so >< .
> 
> Good luck sweetie with everything and let me know if you want to do this together b/c I need all the support I can get this time around b/c that relaxer be call me name something hard at times.


 

That is crazy... As a matter of fact im going wednesday for some braids. I was deabting to stretch for 6 months then go from there. Yes we should ttc, to motivate each other.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 16, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> That is crazy... As a matter of fact im going wednesday for some braids. I was deabting to stretch for 6 months then go from there. Yes we shoudl ttc, to motivate each other.



I had thought about stretching for 6 months on my own and then getting braids to ensure that I had a lot of newgrowth to anchor the braids too. We will definitely stay in touch. Do you mind me asking what type of braid you are getting? I want regular box braids(shoulder length) with the curly/sprial ends.


----------



## Skiggle (Mar 16, 2009)

I LOVE this thread..
going
to subscribe..
My last relaxer was August I can't remember the exact date...
BUT, I was wondering if anyone could tell
me about different styles to use...
I'm sick of braids and my edges needs a rest..
I was thinking o f a wig...YOUR HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED!!


----------



## Sweet1977 (Mar 17, 2009)

Skiggle: Good question. I am also interested in new styles, been wearing cornrolls, but am sick of braids also and worried about my edges.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 17, 2009)

Sweet1977 said:


> Skiggle: Good question. I am also interested in new styles, been wearing cornrolls, but am sick of braids also and worried about my edges.


 

I know that you ask a certain person but when i transit the last time i used full wigs, half wigs, micro, kinkys, micros, french braids, my hair in twist or braid out. I love wearing the wigs tho i was able to pull out at nights while my hair was in french braids


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 17, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> I had thought about stretching for 6 months on my own and then getting braids to ensure that I had a lot of newgrowth to anchor the braids too. We will definitely stay in touch. Do you mind me asking what type of braid you are getting? I want regular box braids(shoulder length) with the curly/sprial ends.


 

Im getting some pencil size braids and the hair is going to be curly. I plan on keeping them in til June 1, then let my hair breath for 2 weeks, afterward get some kinky twist til about the end of august or beginning of September. In September i should know for sure if im going to go through with the transition.


----------



## Morenita (Mar 17, 2009)

I henna'ed last week. Still haven't gotten it all out yet erplexed My hair is a lot more red though! I will take some pics of it in the sun for my Fotki when it stops raining already  It was my third treatment. I plan to stop being lazy and doing this monthly from now on. I used to henna my hair a lot when I was younger, but never the BAQ, which I knew nothing about at that time.

So ready to chop... My husband is like, make up your mind already. I want to wait, but I am SO sick of dealing with this. I'm just scared that all of my tangling issues won't disappear once I chop and then I would have chopped and suffered through having short hair for nothing. So, this is keeping the scissors at bay for now. Trying to hold out for another 6-12 months.

I also made one year post on Saturday. :bouncegre


----------



## pmichael52172 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm coming up on 4 months post and it's starting to look 'not so pretty'.  I'm transitioning without wigs, braids, weaves, etc. because I'm just not a weave wearer.  This is a challenge because my hair is not even long enough for a pony tail.  My roots are starting to grow upward and I'm getting volume that I didn't ask for.... I must admit that I like it but it's getting hard to spruce up and head out the door looking cute.  One thing my stylist told me at the beginning of my transition was that it would take "patience and creativity".   

I think this stage, I'm ready to start wearing my hair more curly to match my natural texture and hide the roots.  Wet sets will not work right now because I don't have the length and will end up with an   I don't use heat except on wash days (every two weeks) so in between then, Caruso steam rollers are a lifesaver.  I pin curled my hair all over last night and am VERY pleased with the results.  I don't have spirals because my hair is short right now, but it looks like I flat ironed my hair all over.

Ladies, I'm learning that you shouldn't try to beat your hair into submission to keep the same relaxed styles/practices you did before.  If your hair doesn't like it, it will resist by breaking or turning on you when you go out in public  

Just be creative and find a way to work with the direction your hair is taking you.  When you do it, will thrive.


----------



## half.cadence (Mar 17, 2009)

here they are! 

Pros: I had a weird texture up front and it came about as I cut! 
Got most of the straight ends off. There are still some chillin in there somewhere, Im sure. 

Only con is that I have these stupid layers again but Im not too bothered by them. They look cute with my hair in its natural state.

Thanks for the support. Good luck and HHG to those still transitioning!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 17, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> Im getting some pencil size braids and the hair is going to be curly. I plan on keeping them in til June 1, then let my hair breath for 2 weeks, afterward get some kinky twist til about the end of august or beginning of September. In September i should know for sure if im going to go through with the transition.



Awesome! Do you mind me asking if you could share pics of your style when you get it?
tia,
morehairplease


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Your hair is beautiful!



half.cadence said:


> here they are!
> 
> Pros: I had a weird texture up front and it came about as I cut!
> Got most of the straight ends off. There are still some chillin in there somewhere, Im sure.
> ...


----------



## CukiMonstersBabyMama (Mar 17, 2009)

For those who are doing henna, exactly HOW are you doing it?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 17, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Awesome! Do you mind me asking if you could share pics of your style when you get it?
> tia,
> morehairplease


 

no problem!


----------



## xyra (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm currently 7 months post and am seriously thinking about transitioning. I'm not entirely sure what my natural texture is, but I'm very curious to find out. I had twists done in January and am now currently in individual braids. I won't be wearing braids anymore after this however. I had a very painful and horrible experience with a hair braider that I travelled hours to see, and I don't think I could go through it again. Plus, my new growth seems much more manageable when I leave it out versus having it braided. It just seems to thicken and it's very overwhelming when it comes to shampooing and detangling after braids.

If I do decide to transition, I won't do a BC. I'm going to continue to let my hair grow and do minichops along the way. My hair is currently texlaxed, and I feel I will be able to handle the two texture differences. I think I might let my hair get to BSL and maintain it (or let it get to WL so I can see how it feels )until I am 100% natural and BSL stretched. But, it all depends on whether or not I feel I can handle being natural at that length.

I still need to read through all the posts in this thread, but I'm sure I will be posting much more when I take down my braids in May. I'm very excited about this potential journey, as my mother has also decided to transition to her natural hair.


----------



## Chicagodiva (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello Fellow Transitioners!
I love this thread and the support it provides. 
I am currently transitioning also, my last perm was July 2008. My hair is 4a/4b, combo I think.  I did a mini-chop back in September.  I am not sure when I will BC, I am trying to hold off for a year for more styling options, but I don't know if I will make it.  Sometimes the two textures are too much to deal with! For styling now, I use braidouts, bantu knots outs, buns, half caps and phony ponies.


----------



## Skiggle (Mar 17, 2009)

Is a wig the same thing
as a sew-in..I was thinking of that instead....?
Would that help..I never had a sew in before...



Loves Harmony said:


> I know that you ask a certain person but when i transit the last time i used full wigs, half wigs, micro, kinkys, micros, french braids, my hair in twist or braid out. I love wearing the wigs tho i was able to pull out at nights while my hair was in french braids


----------



## Morenita (Mar 18, 2009)

half.cadence said:


> here they are!
> 
> Pros: I had a weird texture up front and it came about as I cut!
> Got most of the straight ends off. There are still some chillin in there somewhere, Im sure.
> ...



:wow: I love it!!! Gorgeous texture 



CukiMonstersBabyMama said:


> For those who are doing henna, exactly HOW are you doing it?



The first time I henna'ed after joining LHCF, I used apple juice and a splash of lemon juice and it stripped my hair for a good two months. It was awful, but it recovered. Now I use CurlyNikki's recipe. Here's a link to her vid where she shows you step-by-step what to do. Just scroll down the page to Henna Pictorial: http://www.curlynikki.com/search/label/CurlyNikki Vids- How-to Pictorials

I've used Jamila twice and I like it, but I heard about Yemeni, which is supposed to give more reddish tones, so I tried that this time around. It's a definite keeper, I can tell the color difference for sure. My hair is kind of a dusty dark brown though that gets lighter in the sun, so the henna gave me a really rich color that I'm very happy with, not to mention the conditioning benefits.

I'll just be happy when I am completely natural and feel that I can appreciate it fully.


----------



## Filmatic (Mar 18, 2009)

half.cadence said:


> here they are!
> 
> Pros: I had a weird texture up front and it came about as I cut!
> Got most of the straight ends off. There are still some chillin in there somewhere, Im sure.
> ...



Those curls are pretty!


----------



## Sweet1977 (Mar 18, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> I know that you ask a certain person but when i transit the last time i used full wigs, half wigs, micro, kinkys, micros, french braids, my hair in twist or braid out. I love wearing the wigs tho i was able to pull out at nights while my hair was in french braids


 

LovesHarmony: No problem, all the help I can get would be great. My mom brought up wigs, I have never wore them before, but may be something I have to consider. Thanks!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay! I got my braids but i have micros. I know i know.... The lady didnt chck the appointment book to see which braids i was suppose to get. She thought i wanted micros when she had me down for some pencil size braids. Well i got the micros done for the pencil sizes braids since she made the mistake. Will take pictures later on when i get home.



http://public.fotki.com/baby-dee04/march-2009/


----------



## Duchesse (Mar 20, 2009)

So I'm finally at the 6month mark and my hair is getting rebellious! I'm having a hard time with styles, and my relaxed hair has been breaking badly. Not at the demarcation line, but at the ends. I have so many splits, it looks so crazy to me. A big part of me doesn't want to waste any more product money, DC's,treatments, on hair that will be getting cut off anyway.

I'm thinking I may chop earlier than I wanted to, and wear braids for a bit. Does anyone regret not waiting longer than a few months to BC?


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Mar 20, 2009)

Duchesse said:


> So I'm finally at the 6month mark and my hair is getting rebellious! I'm having a hard time with styles, and my relaxed hair has been breaking badly. Not at the demarcation line, but at the ends. I have so many splits, it looks so crazy to me. A big part of me doesn't want to waste any more product money, DC's,treatments, on hair that will be getting cut off anyway.
> 
> I'm thinking I may chop earlier than I wanted to, and wear braids for a bit. Does anyone regret not waiting longer than a few months to BC?




*I don't regret it at all. I feel much better.  I feel free.  It is sooo much easier to wash my hair.  It does not break at all.  If you are not comfortable with the look or length there are other options like wigs weaves braids ect... (i'm rocking wigs for now) you'll figure out whats best for you 
*


----------



## Allandra (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been transitioning for 73 weeks now.

I decided not to flat iron my hair for the past two weeks and just wear my hair in a bun.  I thought it was a nice break from flat ironing, and I just didn't feel like doing it anyway.

I did my hair last night and flat ironed it.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Mar 20, 2009)

Duchesse said:


> So I'm finally at the 6month mark and my hair is getting rebellious! I'm having a hard time with styles, and my relaxed hair has been breaking badly. Not at the demarcation line, but at the ends. I have so many splits, it looks so crazy to me. A big part of me doesn't want to waste any more product money, DC's,treatments, on hair that will be getting cut off anyway.
> 
> I'm thinking I may chop earlier than I wanted to, and wear braids for a bit. Does anyone regret not waiting longer than a few months to BC?




Girl i am right there with you!!! I just approached my 6 month mark Wednesday and my hair is acting up!!! I am so styled challenged that all i do is wear my hair pinned back....if i BC early it will be on my bday July 1 which is exactly 9 months of transitioning....let me know how it goes with you lawd knows i need some encouraging


----------



## Ltown (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm still transitioning at 20 weeks and it does get frustrating but I'm in for the long hall and stalking profiles for ideas and suggestion. I've tried braidout/twistout but they are frizzy/fuzzy so I'm sticking with ponies.


----------



## Determined22 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm at about 16 weeks right now, and I'm loving my transition.  Its amazing how my new growth used to bother me when I was in a "relaxer" mode.  Now I love it, its already coiling up in little corkscrews.

I did my first twistout today and I love it!  I did a braidout last week and I got a lot of compliments at work.  I think I'm going to be alternating between the two for a while.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 20, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> Okay! I got my braids but i have micros. I know i know.... The lady didnt chck the appointment book to see which braids i was suppose to get. She thought i wanted micros when she had me down for some pencil size braids. Well i got the micros done for the pencil sizes braids since she made the mistake. Will take pictures later on when i get home.
> 
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/baby-dee04/march-2009/



They are so pretty! Love your eyebrows! I am wondering if I should go another month on my own or get the braids now b/c I don't want the braider to rip through my hair.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 21, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> They are so pretty! Love your eyebrows! I am wondering if I should go another month on my own or get the braids now b/c I don't want the braider to rip through my hair.


 

 I dont blame you at all. Ive been wearing my hair loose...


----------



## Sweet1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
I took my cornrows out and am so depressed, one little bald spot and my ends look HORRIBLE. I have come to realize that my hair is craving PROTEIN, I had moisture overload. My new growth is OUT OF CONTROL and I have been seriously thinking about relaxing, but I know I would regret it, HELP. I liked the braids, but they were too tight and looking at that little bald spot just makes me extremely mad.


----------



## Soliel185 (Mar 22, 2009)

I took my weave out - it's getting too hot and I was getting too used to seeing myself with long straight hair. 

 For now I'm relying on braid outs - I'm about 14 months post so with my braid out it looks completely natural.  

 Still not sure of when I'll BC though....


----------



## Eisani (Mar 22, 2009)

^^^ Too cute Soleil!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Mar 22, 2009)

OK, I've decided to try and transition again .  

I ended my first transition at 10 months because I was frustrated with the two textures and tangling, but I really have to do it this time.  The relaxers are really not doing any favours for my hair or scalp.  
Even though I have had growth this past year, my hair is weak, breaking excessively and my scalp is very tender.  My last relaxer was on the 18th Oct last year, so I'm 5 months in now.

Good luck to everyone who is currently transitioning on the board and hope it goes as smooth as possible for everyone!


----------



## Filmatic (Mar 22, 2009)

You can do it Vesta! I use to have scalp sensitivity too. I hated that, and then my curls would pop back a couple of weeks later anyway.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 22, 2009)

Morenita said:


> I've used Jamila twice and I like it, but I heard about *Yemeni*, which is supposed to give more reddish tones, so I tried that this time around. It's a definite keeper, I can tell the color difference for sure. My hair is kind of a dusty dark brown though that gets lighter in the sun, so the henna gave me a really rich color that I'm very happy with, not to mention the conditioning benefits.
> 
> I'll just be happy when I am completely natural and feel that I can appreciate it fully.


I used Yemeni last time and it was definitely redder, just such a pain to rinse out because it's not as finely sifted. My admirer/turning into my boo said he will bring me some henna back from his country to try and had he known I used it for my hair, he would've given me what he had before. Apparently Jamila is only like $.50 there so he'll stock up for me but will bring back a couple brands his sisters use that are better than Jamila for me to try. I can't wait. Anyhoo, I took this pic last weekend after using Yemeni. It's definitely vibrant.


----------



## brebre928 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think I'm experincing "scab hair" it is soooo difficult to handle. Especially in the crown area. At first I thought it was my natural texture, until I did some research and read some threads about scab hair. It so thick and hard to comb through, I'm tempted to put a relaxer in but I made it two months without one (this is the longest I've ever gone without one), I know I can continue on this natural hair journey. It's just so frustrating right now...arrrrrggghhh!


----------



## Eisani (Mar 23, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> I think I'm experincing "scab hair" it is soooo difficult to handle. Especially in the crown area. At first I thought it was my natural texture, until I did some research and read some threads about scab hair. It so thick and hard to comb through, I'm tempted to put a relaxer in but I made it two months without one (this is the longest I've ever gone without one), I know I can continue on this natural hair journey. It's just so frustrating right now...arrrrrggghhh!


 It can be extremely frustrating, but the best thing to do is be patient. Take extra care on those thicker, more difficult to detangle areas. Slap some conditioner in that spot and massage it in until you feel it soften under your fingers then proceed to gently detangle w/a wide tooth comb or whatever you prefer to use to detangle. When my hair is being extra rebellious and hella matted/tangled, I do this on dry hair and it helps a lot. Just take your time with it. HTH! What makes you think it's scab hair?


----------



## brebre928 (Mar 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> It can be extremely frustrating, but the best thing to do is be patient. Take extra care on those thicker, more difficult to detangle areas. Slap some conditioner in that spot and massage it in until you feel it soften under your fingers then proceed to gently detangle w/a wide tooth comb or whatever you prefer to use to detangle. When my hair is being extra rebellious and hella matted/tangled, I do this on dry hair and it helps a lot. Just take your time with it. HTH! What makes you think it's scab hair?


 

Awww, thanks for replying  . The reason why I think it's scab hair is because, it's super thick and coarse. Even though I've been relaxed since the age of 11, I can still remember how the texture of my hair used to be and it wasn't this coarse at all. Also, I looked up threads about scab hair and I felt I fit the profile. Only time will tell though, I have about an inch or so of new growth. It may or may not be my natural texture. I just know its soooo hard to comb through a deal with.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 23, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> Awww, thanks for replying . The reason why I think it's scab hair is because, it's super thick and coarse. Even though I've been relaxed since the age of 11, I can still remember how the texture of my hair used to be and it wasn't this coarse at all. Also, I looked up threads about scab hair and I felt I fit the profile. Only time will tell though, I have about an inch or so of new growth. It may or may not be my natural texture. I just know its soooo hard to comb through a deal with.


 I've never really paid attention to the posts about scab hair, but I thought it was in reference to hair after the BC that was a different texture, be it extra course or no curl at all...hmm, off to do a search.
That's also why mine stays wet 95% of the time, so I don't have to try to comb this stuff! It's so much easier to bun or whatever when it's wet or damp.


----------



## Morenita (Mar 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I used Yemeni last time and it was definitely redder, just such a pain to rinse out because it's not as finely sifted. My admirer/turning into my boo said he will bring me some henna back from his country to try and had he known I used it for my hair, he would've given me what he had before. Apparently Jamila is only like $.50 there so he'll stock up for me but will bring back a couple brands his sisters use that are better than Jamila for me to try. I can't wait. Anyhoo, I took this pic last weekend after using Yemeni. It's definitely vibrant.



Your hair is so red! Mine is nowhere near that red, but I can definitely tell the difference. I'm interested to see how much redder my hair will get if I continue to henna though. I'm just glad that that dusty ashy color is gone LOL . My hair always looked like it needed a lift and henna did that. I'm just itching to highlight once I'm natural and I don't want to choose between the two but I've heard that it's better to do one or the other.  I found that the Yemeni is tougher to get out too.

And how jealous am I of your $.50 Jamila and possibility of even better henna!?


----------



## Eisani (Mar 23, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Your hair is so red! Mine is nowhere near that red, but I can definitely tell the difference. I'm interested to see how much redder my hair will get if I continue to henna though. I'm just glad that that dusty ashy color is gone LOL . My hair always looked like it needed a lift and henna did that. I'm just itching to highlight once I'm natural and I don't want to choose between the two but I've heard that it's better to do one or the other.  I found that the Yemeni is tougher to get out too.
> 
> And how jealous am I of your $.50 Jamila and possibility of even better henna!?


Yea, I think the more you use the henna, the more intense the color will become. 

He's going home to move his mother here to the states some time this summer so I'm trying to think of what all I want him to bring back. It also gives me another avenue to learn about that daggone hair oil I've been trying to get for months and months .  Somebody should be willing to share! We'll see...


----------



## PittiPat (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know what in the world made me think that I could come out of the house looking like this.  I am soooooo embarassed.  I'm 54 weeks post texlax and have new growth, texlaxed, and relaxed hair on my head.  Why, oh why did I think that I could wear a braid out to work?  Now I have about 3-4 inches of poofiness with straight ends.  It wasn't like this when I left the house, I promise.  Where's Sasha when you ned her (my wig).  Somebody shoot me now, please!  I get wait to get home....urghhhhh!  I see people talking to me, but looking up at my head, wondering WTH?  "Y'all ain't slick!"


Whew!  Just had to let that out.  Sorry..... please proceed.


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 24, 2009)

I've saved a messed up braidout by pinning it up.... Just twist it up and hold in place with a couple of bobby pins. Do you think this would work?



PittiPat said:


> I don't know what in the world made me think that I could come out of the house looking like this.  I am soooooo embarassed.  I'm 54 weeks post texlax and have new growth, texlaxed, and relaxed hair on my head.  Why, oh why did I think that I could wear a braid out to work?  Now I have about 3-4 inches of poofiness with straight ends.  It wasn't like this when I left the house, I promise.  Where's Sasha when you ned her (my wig).  Somebody shoot me now, please!  I get wait to get home....urghhhhh!  I see people talking to me, but looking up at my head, wondering WTH?  "Y'all ain't slick!"
> 
> 
> Whew!  Just had to let that out.  Sorry..... please proceed.


----------



## natural2be (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I am 4 months post and so far so good.  All of your tips have helped me tremendously.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am attempting to transition my teenaged daughter (14)...She is 12 weeks post.  Is there anyone that is doing really well using only 1 product line?? She is 4b relaxed.  

I would like to do braids, braid-outs and twist-outs, but she is neck length and I have sooo much trouble trying to get her hair into a bun. ( any suggestions) 

I attempted to transition her about 2 years ago, but didnt really know how to care for her hair, so I was too rough and she had a lot of breakage 


Thanks in advance for any advice!!!


----------



## l_choice2001 (Mar 24, 2009)

how is everyone detangaling that seems to be my biggest problem.


----------



## andiSTAR (Mar 24, 2009)

Transitioning! I had my last relaxer on January 7th '09 so I am only approaching my 11th week. I can see my hair changing already in texture and I continue to gain strength from the other ladies who are transitioning. I'd like to BC after a year but I'm a slow grower. We'll see.
As for detangling, it is getting difficult at this point. Last wash I sectioned, but even with lots of conditioner and my jilbere, I experienced some loss. I think I'll get the swing of sectioning for my next co-wash.


----------



## Soliel185 (Mar 24, 2009)

PittiPat said:


> I don't know what in the world made me think that I could come out of the house looking like this.  I am soooooo embarassed.  I'm 54 weeks post texlax and have new growth, texlaxed, and relaxed hair on my head.  Why, oh why did I think that I could wear a braid out to work?  Now I have about 3-4 inches of poofiness with straight ends.  It wasn't like this when I left the house, I promise.  Where's Sasha when you ned her (my wig).  Somebody shoot me now, please!  I get wait to get home....urghhhhh!  I see people talking to me, but looking up at my head, wondering WTH?  "Y'all ain't slick!"
> 
> 
> Whew!  Just had to let that out.  Sorry..... please proceed.



In my siggy pic I have 3 different hair textures in different areas of my head - bone straight, texlaxed, and natural. I rolled the ends of my braids on flexi-rods and they blend great. Even up close you can't tell the texture is different.

 Also, smaller braids will disguise it better than large ones - I use 10 total.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats on the decision Andi!!!

MRJ I don't think the product line is the important part.  the daily care counts though.  Maybe just give her braids and let her keep them in week to week?
Dont worry about buns if she's neck length.  You can do bantu knots instead for bun-outs. braidouts, twists / twistouts will be a go-to style.  Just keep it well moisturized and try to protect her ends while trying to grow out.


----------



## trey21 (Mar 24, 2009)

MRJ1972 said:


> I am attempting to transition my teenaged daughter (14)...She is 12 weeks post.  Is there anyone that is doing really well using only 1 product line?? She is 4b relaxed.
> 
> I would like to do braids, braid-outs and twist-outs, but she is neck length and I have sooo much trouble trying to get her hair into a bun. ( any suggestions)
> 
> ...


I am also transitioning my daughter along with me and she is 12 and looks about 4A.  I use Mizani shampoo and conditioner (I have to tell you which ones when I get home) and I also give give her deep treatments once a week.  After washing, I use a leave in to detangle and let air dry and then I use a combo of unrefined shea butter, raw mango butter and coconut oil melted down together and place in braids for a braidout or pony the next day.  If I am going to blowdry it (I do once a month) I use mizani thermal serum after detangling as a heat protectant.  HTH


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey All,

Update for me.  I'm at the bottom of BSL pushing midback now when straightened.  The natural hair in back is at about APL and the natural hair in front is at my nose.  Everything else falls somewhere in between.  

I've been transitioning since August 2007!! I plan on going until New Years Eve 2009.  Smooth Sailing these days.  I've been bunning and also wearing it straight on certain days.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Mar 24, 2009)

should i try to detangle in sections with leave in conditioner in each section, what else can i add to make the dentangle more managable??


----------



## shetara20 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update!!! Im 16 weeks post!!! 4 months!!! Im proud of myself!!!!! someday i will BC!!


----------



## trey21 (Mar 24, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Update for me.  I'm at the bottom of BSL pushing midback now when straightened.  The natural hair in back is at about APL and the natural hair in front is at my nose.  Everything else falls somewhere in between.
> 
> I've been transitioning since August 2007!! I plan on going until New Years Eve 2009.  Smooth Sailing these days.  I've been bunning and also wearing it straight on certain days.


You are doing wonderful!  I don't think I can transition that long.  I'm 5 months into it but I am really hairstyle challenged...never was good for anything but a ponytail.  What has gooten you through for so long.


----------



## Determined22 (Mar 24, 2009)

How many of you are transitioning using heat?

So far I haven't flatironed at all during my transition because I'm worried about heat damaging my natural hair, I dont want to spend a year transitioning just to get heat damaged natural hair.

For you ladies that use heat on the natural sections, what are you doing to protect your hair?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> should i try to detangle in sections with leave in conditioner in each section, what else can i add to make the dentangle more managable??


 
Yeah def detangle in sections. 
I do it wet.
with a big comb.
hair slathered in conditioner.
i never detangle dry w/ just a leave-in condish.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2009)

Determined22 said:


> How many of you are transitioning using heat?
> 
> So far I haven't flatironed at all during my transition because I'm worried about heat damaging my natural hair, I dont want to spend a year transitioning just to get heat damaged natural hair.
> 
> For you ladies that use heat on the natural sections, what are you doing to protect your hair?


 
I use maxiglide. i let the hair airdry and then just maxiglide it straight.
i only use coconut oil on it.
and no damage yet. the curlies spring back up when i wash.


----------



## Sweet1977 (Mar 25, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone,
I am still holding on, not an easy task, but i'm making it.


----------



## Skiggle (Mar 26, 2009)

Question...
When you 
guys eventually BC
your hair..will
any of you
be saving the relaxed parts....?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 26, 2009)

i did the first time but this time im burning.....


----------



## l_choice2001 (Mar 27, 2009)

whats a good creamy leave in conditioner for transitioners
TIA

12 Weeks Post  By The Way im so proud of myself


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there too ... so far so good, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  This will be a long transition.


----------



## PittiPat (Mar 27, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I've saved a messed up braidout by pinning it up.... Just twist it up and hold in place with a couple of bobby pins. Do you think this would work?


 


Soliel185 said:


> In my siggy pic I have 3 different hair textures in different areas of my head - bone straight, texlaxed, and natural. I rolled the ends of my braids on flexi-rods and they blend great. Even up close you can't tell the texture is different.
> 
> Also, smaller braids will disguise it better than large ones - I use 10 total.


 
Thank you, ladies. I'm going to try your techniques.


----------



## countrychickd (Mar 27, 2009)

So far, so good ladies.  I'm 14 weeks post as of yesterday, and I'm feeling good right now....but the test hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Duchesse (Mar 27, 2009)

I caught myself itching to BC the other day, so I grabbed the scissors and started cutting at the back of my head. In my mind my natural hair was a lot longer then it truly is, so I chickened out and stopped cutting.  But now I have a 2 inch patch of afro  at the back of my head.


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm only a couple of days behind you 
Same here, I don't think the test will really start until I get past my usual relaxer stretch time - 19 weeks. 
May 16th, I'll be 21 weeks post.... that will be interesting . I'll probably be in here begging for help and advice, lol!

My hair's acting a little weird right now but I know what I need - clarify, porosity control, protein then moisture DC. I'm going to try egg in my conditioner mix for protein and use Keracare Humecto to DC. 

I've been taking care of my hair for almost 2 years now but my hair still surprises me.... I'm still learning!

HHG ladies!!!



countrychickd said:


> So far, so good ladies. I'm 14 weeks post as of yesterday, and I'm feeling good right now....but the test hasn't even started yet.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok so im going into week 25 and im starting to notice some breakage...have you ladies found any staple products that had curb your breakage?? im doing protective styling and before i know i was manipulating too much now i need some advice?!?!


----------



## countrychickd (Mar 28, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I'm only a couple of days behind you
> Same here, I don't think the test will really start until I get past my usual relaxer stretch time - 19 weeks.
> May 16th, I'll be 21 weeks post.... that will be interesting . I'll probably be in here begging for help and advice, lol!
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I usually go 16 weeks, so this is easy for me right now.  I'll be begging and what not as well.  I'm thinking that when I get pass 18 weeks I'll get some kinky twists of something to help with the journey.  My hair is feeling really moisturized right now though.


----------



## Lateisha (Mar 28, 2009)

Your hair is so cute I am 9 months free of a relaxer and I did a braid out and it's cute it's just dry to the touch but it does not look dry can you tell me what you use on your hair before you do a twist/braid out and what you use afterwards.


----------



## Lateisha (Mar 28, 2009)

skyborn09 said:


> My last relaxer was in May 08-so thats like 29 weeks post. I plan on BCing in May 09 if I have alot of length but if I don't I'll just do it in November 09. But what I'm struggling with the most is how to style my hair without it being so time consuming-so as of now I just slick it back with KCCC and wrap up the back in a bun.


Your hair is so cute I am 9 months free of a relaxer and I did a braid out and it's cute it's just dry to the touch but it does not look dry can you tell me what you use on your hair before you do a twist/braid out and what you use afterwards.


----------



## black_beauty22 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey there ladies!! I'm a Newbie here and I am also transitioning. My last relaxer was Nov 2008. I'm so excited about my hair journey. Glad to know that there is plenty of support here for the newbies/transitioned. Hope to hear from you ladies again during your journey!! 
Happy growing!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 31, 2009)

So I had this random transitioning thought.  I was doing my weekly wash which included my once a month clarifying poo.  So I poo'ed, cowashed with Aussie Moist (Loved it!!), did a protein treatment, and started to put in my DC and was like: _Why am I wasting my good products on relaxed hair that I'm going to cut off soon?  I could have so much more product if I just cut my hair._
My curls were so pretty and the Aussie Moist really had them poppin'.  I was so tempted to just grab my kitchen scissors and cut all the relaxed ends off and sport my curls proudly (my hair has probably grown about 1in or more since I joined LHCF).  Then I remembered how cold it was out side and that a wash n go would be a frozen wash n go and put the scissors down.

I just needed to share that.  Sorry for the long post.  
Does anyone else think about just cutting it all off on a whim?

I'm 54-56 weeks post and don't plan to BC until Sept (if I can hold out that long).


----------



## Sequoia (Mar 31, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Does anyone else think about just cutting it all off on a whim?


 
Yes  , which is one of the reason's why I'm transitioning with braids.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 31, 2009)

Its been 5 months for me and I'm going strong! Just put in some Senegalese twist...which should hold me up until month 7. I only have 3 inches of relaxed hair, but I don't plan to "bc" until i reach shoulder length or when the ends break off.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Mar 31, 2009)

are there any ladies who CANT air dry or have diffaculty??


----------



## jreagins (Mar 31, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> are there any ladies who CANT air dry or have diffaculty??


 
If I air-dry loose, I'm asking for trouble... I have to keep my hair stretched out...


----------



## l_choice2001 (Mar 31, 2009)

last night i washed dc sectioned and detangled and braided let air dry about 80% of the way slight damp to the touch then i blowdried on low setting but i dont want to cause breakage by always blowdrying

but by the time i get home to wash airdrying would take to long and i want my hair to be dry before bed.


----------



## chiprecious (Apr 1, 2009)

I held off posting since I felt I would chicken out...still might.
 I decided to transition instead of getting my relaxer and I'm currently 10 weeks.  That's the longest I've been w/o a relaxer including the times I've had braids!!!  Yeah!!

I HOPE to transition for 2 more weeks with rollersets and airdry/flatironing.  Once 3 months comes around, I'm thinking about getting braids for a while.  Not sure...

But seriously...
HOW ARE YOUR EDGES LAYING DOWN??  I've done the wet/damp with fantasia gel then tie down...it doesn't really work.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Apr 1, 2009)

To lay my edges down, I just dab on a little bit of some moisturizer I have around (shea butter pomade or Quemet's Amla and Oil, etc.)  then a follow it with some dabs/dots of my Aloe Vera Gel on that.

I brush them with my boar bristle brush and either:
1) Hold the edges in place with those metal clips (my edges are a little long) or:

2) Tie them down with a silk scarf until I get dressed then take it off and head out the door.


----------



## chiprecious (Apr 1, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> To lay my edges down, I just dab on a little bit of some moisturizer I have around (shea butter pomade or Quemet's Amla and Oil, etc.) then a follow it with some dabs/dots of my Aloe Vera Gel on that.
> 
> I brush them with my boar bristle brush and either:
> 1) Hold the edges in place with those metal clips (my edges are a little long) or:
> ...


 
I used to do the aloe and forgot.  I'll be getting some from Whole Foods this weekend!  Thanks!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm still hanging it there.  So far not too much of a problem.  But I haven't found an effective method to airdry.  When I airdry my ends look horrible.  I get better results when I rollerset.  I did a pony-tail roller set which I posted in my Fotki album.


----------



## Nina_deF (Apr 1, 2009)

jreagins said:


> If I air-dry loose, I'm asking for trouble... I have to keep my hair stretched out...


 
I always air-dry in one or two pony(piggy)tails so it's somewhat stretched out to match my semi-textalaxed parts
I hope that I won't have to once I'm all natural.

I can't rollerset, don't have a hooded dryer and am no good with a handheld hairdryer.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 1, 2009)

Still on the transition... daydream about BCing but won't.  I straightened almost 2 weeks ago and have been wearing my hair in a bun at work only taking down and wearing it out when i have an audition.  Every few nights i apply VCO and I sleep with it tied up in a loose bun.  I'll probably wash, DC and straighten again this weekend and try to go another 2 weeks using these tactics.


----------



## brebre928 (Apr 1, 2009)

*UPDATE:* 3 months and goin strong..., I know a lot of ladies on here have been transitioning much looooonger than I have and 3 months is nothing compared to some, but I'm proud of myself for makin it this far and not turning around. YAAAAAY! 

Co-washing, blow drying and Flat ironing are my new BFF's


----------



## Eisani (Apr 1, 2009)

^^Long-termers were once @ the 3 month point too and ya gotta start somewhere so congrats to you  Keep it up!


----------



## KnottyGurl (Apr 1, 2009)

I just (prematurely) big chopped. I only meant to trim, but my hand had a life of its own, and I do *not* look good with shorter hair. I transitioned for a little over a year and planned to wait until Sept. 09 (my b-day). However, now that I've transitioned, I'm glad the relaxed ends are gone. I can focus on growing longer, stronger hair instead of managing two different textures. I have individuals in and will continue to get braids until the end of the year. No more heat, YAY!

I'm just glad I hung in there. It was worth it.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 1, 2009)

GeechyGurl said:


> I just (prematurely) big chopped. I only meant to trim, but my hand had a life of its own, and *I do not look good with shorter hair.* I transitioned for a little over a year and planned to wait until Sept. 09 (my b-day). However, now that I've transitioned, I'm glad the relaxed ends are gone. I can focus on growing longer, stronger hair instead of managing two different textures. I have individuals in and will continue to get braids until the end of the year. No more heat, YAY!
> 
> I'm just glad I hung in there. It was worth it.



Oh, don't say that sweetie. When I first big chopped I felt the same way. When I sported the twa I keep my eyebrows on point and that made me look so fierce(couldn't tell me nothing..lol). I hate that I went back to relaxing though. I plan on transitioning this time around for a year and then big chopping in Dec or Jan and wearing my hair straightened(w/a flat iron).


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 1, 2009)

So I've been thinking of transitioning using the Brazilian keratin treatments once I get out of these braids.  I'm a little nervous, I don't want my curlies to disappear forever, even though i know its not permanent.  decisions. decisions.


----------



## BotanyGrl (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on the BC GeechGurl 

I hit six months and straightened my hair last week. It was cool until I tried to do some flat twists on it last night... They came out looking a mess to me. The hair just had no life to it whatsoever. I ended up putting some box braids in my hair. I'll keep them in until next week. I'm so over straight hair right now...


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 1, 2009)

Eisani said:


> ^^Long-termers were once @ the 3 month point too and ya gotta start somewhere so congrats to you  Keep it up!


 
WORD! we all start somewhere. don't negate your progress. go head w/ ya bad 3 month in self!


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 1, 2009)

GeechyGurl said:


> I just (prematurely) big chopped. I only meant to trim, but my hand had a life of its own, and I do *not* look good with shorter hair. I transitioned for a little over a year and planned to wait until Sept. 09 (my b-day). However, now that I've transitioned, I'm glad the relaxed ends are gone. I can focus on growing longer, stronger hair instead of managing two different textures. I have individuals in and will continue to get braids until the end of the year. No more heat, YAY!
> 
> I'm just glad I hung in there. It was worth it.


 
Congratulations on y our BC! I'm sure your hair looks much better than you think and it'll grow on you. I expect you'll come back soon and say how much you are in love with your hair!


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 1, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> *UPDATE:* 3 months and goin strong..., I know a lot of ladies on here have been transitioning much looooonger than I have and 3 months is nothing compared to some, but I'm proud of myself for makin it this far and not turning around. YAAAAAY!
> 
> Co-washing, blow drying and Flat ironing are my new BFF's


 
Well done! Keep going strong  

I'm just over 3 months - 14.5 weeks and I am just falling more and more in love with my new growth. I really want to hold out for a year.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## natural2be (Apr 1, 2009)

GeechyGurl said:


> I just (prematurely) big chopped. I only meant to trim, but my hand had a life of its own, and I do *not* look good with shorter hair. I transitioned for a little over a year and planned to wait until Sept. 09 (my b-day). However, now that I've transitioned, I'm glad the relaxed ends are gone. I can focus on growing longer, stronger hair instead of managing two different textures. I have individuals in and will continue to get braids until the end of the year. No more heat, YAY!
> 
> I'm just glad I hung in there. It was worth it.


 
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## KnottyGurl (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks ladies :hugs: I'm just so excited about what the next 3, 6, 9 and 12 months will bring. Congratulations to all the ladies still transitioning. It's tough, but remember, a needed break (braids, twists, weave, etc.) can see you thru. Don't be afraid to take breaks throughout.  

Subscribing to this thread b/c I need all the management tips I can get.


----------



## Sweet1977 (Apr 2, 2009)

l_choice2001 said:


> are there any ladies who CANT air dry or have diffaculty??


 
That would be ME, my hair looks a hot mess if I do that and not to mentino that I would not be able to comb through my newgrowth.


----------



## jreagins (Apr 2, 2009)

Im so over transitioning! its been almost 18 months (2 more weeks)! I'm ready to enjoy my hair!

So why dont I just go ahead and bc?

Well the front is crazy and if I cut it now it'll be funky layers (really short in front long in back). My hair is holding me hostage! I snip the front at least once every 2 weeks... I have so much relaxer left in the front. The back has less than a half inch... this is some bull!

Sorry just needed to vent...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 2, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Im so over transitioning! its been almost 18 months (2 more weeks)! I'm ready to enjoy my hair!
> 
> So why dont I just go ahead and bc?
> 
> ...


 
Wow, 18 months good for you.  I think I'll have to go that long too, I need at least SL natural hair before I can BC anything.  Do you have any photos of your hair now?


----------



## Eisani (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a lil broken spot behind my left ear right at the line of demarcation and I don't like it  I know it's from pulling it back all the time, but it was also a wake up call. I really don't want to cut _too_ much this week, but I think I may have her take it back up to bsl just on gp. That'll be a nice mini chop. I guess I won't be doing buns and stuff for a while either. I did a Southerntease bun today and that seems okay. Gotta dig in the crates for more protective styles I guess. It's about to be too hot for rollersets.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 2, 2009)

I love your hair and progress and commend you on transitioning for this long! I think I know what you mean about your hair in front, mine is definitely growing at a slower rate than the rest of my hair.

KUTGW! You're an inspiration to many!


jreagins said:


> Im so over transitioning! its been almost 18 months (2 more weeks)! I'm ready to enjoy my hair!
> 
> So why dont I just go ahead and bc?
> 
> ...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 2, 2009)

I need help with the trimming/cutting process .... I'm scared I will jack my hair up.  Any advice?


----------



## natural2be (Apr 2, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> I need help with the trimming/cutting process .... I'm scared I will jack my hair up. Any advice?


 
I actually have the same issue ladies so any advice would be great, even though I got scissor happy the other day.  I trimmed off all the crappy ends but don't know how great a job I did as I didn't straigten it.  Is it best to trim/cutt wet, dry, straight or just natural?


----------



## jreagins (Apr 2, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> Wow, 18 months good for you. I think I'll have to go that long too, I need at least SL natural hair before I can BC anything. *Do you have any photos of your hair now?*


 
Hair porn eh? heres your fixI dont have any pix of the front that I spoke of but these are from the past week...

*CHOP STICK BUN*






*HAIR W/ CONDITIONER*











*BANANA CLIP (PINNED TO THE SIDE)*





*ROLLERSET 3-31-09*


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 2, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Im so over transitioning! its been almost 18 months (2 more weeks)! I'm ready to enjoy my hair!
> 
> So why dont I just go ahead and bc?
> 
> ...



My hair is the same way.  The back is practically natural and the front is practically relaxed. Every time I think about the BC I imagine some kind of kinky mullet beast. My hair in the front is looser though, so maybe with the shrinkage in the back it would even out.. not about to snip and find out though.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 2, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> My hair is the same way.  The back is practically natural and the front is practically relaxed. Every time I think about the BC I imagine some kind of kinky mullet beast. My hair in the front is looser though, so maybe with the shrinkage in the back it would even out.. not about to snip and find out though.


Ladies, my hair is the same natural in the back I wonder why the growth is so different. I'm in for the long hall because so many other have been successful without the bc.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2009)

I am 1 year post!!!  YAY!!!  (and 'prolly looking to go another full year...)


----------



## KnottyGurl (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations lady! That's a huge milestone.  



FindingMe said:


> I am 1 year post!!! YAY!!! (and 'prolly looking to go another full year...)


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2009)

GeechyGurl said:


> Congratulations lady! That's a huge milestone.


 
*Thanks!*


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 2, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Im so over transitioning! its been almost 18 months (2 more weeks)! I'm ready to enjoy my hair!
> 
> So why dont I just go ahead and bc?
> 
> ...


 
I bet your hair look fine. I cant wait to get about 6 month into my stretch. This time i hope i could last a year. I cut the last time at 5 months


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 2, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Hair porn eh? heres your fixI dont have any pix of the front that I spoke of but these are from the past week...
> 
> *CHOP STICK BUN*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 3, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Hair porn eh? heres your fixI dont have any pix of the front that I spoke of but these are from the past week...


 
 Your hair looks really nice and healthy.  Do what ever you feel is best for you hair goals are a flexible thing as long as you do your best to reach them.  I understand the slow front, my hair is the same but it lacks any real curl definition and looks like a big semi-wavey frizz ball 


brebre928 said:


> *UPDATE:* 3 months and goin strong..., I know a lot of ladies on here have been transitioning much looooonger than I have and 3 months is nothing compared to some, but I'm proud of myself for makin it this far and not turning around. YAAAAAY!
> 
> Co-washing, blow drying and Flat ironing are my new BFF's


 
Congrats on your first 3 months.  Time really flies next you'll be amazed at your 6 months.  Keep up the good work. 



GeechyGurl said:


> I just (prematurely) big chopped. I only meant to trim, but my hand had a life of its own, and I do *not* look good with shorter hair. I transitioned for a little over a year and planned to wait until Sept. 09 (my b-day). However, now that I've transitioned, I'm glad the relaxed ends are gone. I can focus on growing longer, stronger hair instead of managing two different textures. I have individuals in and will continue to get braids until the end of the year. No more heat, YAY!
> 
> I'm just glad I hung in there. It was worth it.


 
Congrats on your BC.


----------



## jreagins (Apr 3, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> My hair is the same way.  The back is practically natural and the front is practically relaxed. Every time I think about the BC *I imagine some kind of kinky mullet beast*. My hair in the front is looser though, so maybe with the shrinkage in the back it would even out.. not about to snip and find out though.


 
thats what i invision for myself as well!


----------



## jreagins (Apr 3, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Your hair looks really nice and healthy. Do what ever you feel is best for you hair goals are a flexible thing as long as you do your best to reach them. I understand the *slow front, my hair is the same but it lacks any real curl definition and looks like a big semi-wavey frizz ballquote*]
> 
> 
> thats what i have too! twist-outs are helping them blend though


----------



## Eisani (Apr 3, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I am 1 year post!!! YAY!!! (and 'prolly looking to go another full year...)


  Congrats!!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll have to go through this thread, but I think that I'm gonna transition!  Sorta scary because I have so many different textures on this head that I havent dealt with in a long time (and my texture has changed some since).  But I am looking forward to the change.

I have been texlaxed for a few years and some areas barely processed, so I am used to dealing with the kink.

Btw, I am almost 19 weeks post.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

CinnaMizz said:


> I'll have to go through this thread, but I think that I'm gonna transition! Sorta scary because I have so many different textures on this head that I havent dealt with in a long time (and my texture has changed some since). But I am looking forward to the change.
> 
> I have been texlaxed for a few years and some areas barely processed, so I am used to dealing with the kink.
> 
> Btw, I am almost 19 weeks post.


 
Nice.... welcome  19 weeks post is a good place to start


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to all the newbies! Good luck with the transition!!!


----------



## NewlyNature12 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm here...a part of me just wants to chop it all off right now.  But I think I'm just going to continue with rollersets and updos.  I want to transition for a least a year.  I can't believe how long some of you ladies have been doing this!  Hopefully the time will fly.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 5, 2009)

oh em gee! i really wanna chop! lol. but i know i am not ready yet...just a few more months...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi, still going strong...i'm used to my routine at this point, disappointed with a few areas that are damaged at my nape.  once upon a time, my hair was soo thick, it was noticeable, but i'm working on that.  

thinking about cornrowing my hair and donning a wig for the summer and leaving my hair a-lone for a good three months.  i'm kinda self-conscious about extensions, wigs and stuff, so we'll see how it goes.  i mentioned it to my sister and she immediately went on the hunt for me, lol~  she's a pro...i think this will be best option so that i can still cowash, apply my treatments and go heatless for 3 months straight, and still look gawjus in my summer attire...decisions decisions...


----------



## Sweet1977 (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought my first wig yesterday and I LOVE IT. Since I now have a wig, I think I may be able to hold out on relaxing. I have to admit, the creamy crack has been calling my name.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello. This will maybe be my third time trying to transition. I have a goal of 6 months at least before I cut (if I can't take it anymore). Otherwise, I will just be cutting one inch every three months. We'll see which route works.

I'm just going to style my hair every week b/c I get bored with buns. Well they are better now b/c I have bangs, so that helps.

I'm seven weeks post now with a long way to go. Wish me luck ladies!

Last relaxer Feb. 20th

Aug. 21st will be six months.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello ladies!! I have decided to transition!! I am 17 weeks post and plan to do the BC November 2010 (if I dont get the urge to do it in 09)!! I was unsure about whether I was going to do it but with the encouragement and motivation from black_beauty22 and my fiance' I am ready now! Although I know I am up for a challenge I cant wait to see my progress because FAILURE IS NOT AN OPTION!!


----------



## mrsthiggy (Apr 5, 2009)

Lady Semo, that pic of your hair was a true inspiration! I've toying with the idea of relaxing i'm having breakage issues.... i'm not sure what to do next. I've done protein, deep condish steamed, ceramide treatment, done an acv rinse and still! the breakage ! i can't seem to keep moisture in any ideas? anyone


----------



## MrsLack (Apr 5, 2009)

7 months today!!!  And boy did I have a serious detangling session yesterday and its not the new growth that gives me problems.  These relaxed ends are no joke!!!I realized I can no longer wash all my hair at the same time.  I am going to start with 6 sections until I get the hang of it.  I haven't experience any breakage so thats good.  I pretty much wear it up all the time, sometimes braiding the ends or something.  I haven't used heat except for one small section in the front.  I am training for marathon and sweat so much, so I don't see the point of using heat (I am starting to miss it though).  I am going to start roller setting and see where that gets me.  

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Sweet1977 (Apr 6, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Hello. This will maybe be my third time trying to transition. I have a goal of 6 months at least before I cut (if I can't take it anymore). Otherwise, I will just be cutting one inch every three months. We'll see which route works.
> 
> I'm just going to style my hair every week b/c I get bored with buns. Well they are better now b/c I have bangs, so that helps.
> 
> ...


 
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## l_choice2001 (Apr 6, 2009)

UPDATE: i am 13 weeks post!!! im excited so far so good

i am learning how to detangle properly and im still in search of a creamy conditioner but im getting the hang of everything


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was thisclose to doing a BC yesterday.  I'm 4 months into my transition and I'm loving my natural coils.  I'm going to try to hold out another 3 months before I BC.  I really don't think I'm gonna make a year transition, and I think it would be fun to have a TWA.


----------



## blacklove0607 (Apr 6, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Ok so im going into week 25 and im starting to notice some breakage...have you ladies found any staple products that had curb your breakage?? im doing protective styling and before i know i was manipulating too much now i need some advice?!?!


 

Aphogee stopped my hair from being on the bathroom floor practically overnight!  I purchased the shampoo, 2 minute reconstructor, protein treatment, moisturizing conditioner and leave in.  Big difference was noticed the next day!


----------



## blacklove0607 (Apr 6, 2009)

Transition can be hell!!!

OK, so how did I come up with this bright idea to transition?  Oh yeah, because I've been using chemicals for 25 years and I'm ready to give it up!  Why is so difficult?  I have yet to find a protective style that I can handle - still working on that.  I called Khamit Kinks yesterday and was told I would need another month of new growth to get the style I want so the braids won't slip out.  I appreciated their honesty and this confirmed for me they are true professionals!  In the meantime, Im using too much heat in my hair!  I work out nearly 4-5 days a week and after workouts on Tuesday & Thursday my hair is so wet I have to wash it to remove the salt and nasty sweat - then blow dry and flat iron.  BC isn't an option and hair isn't long enough to phony pony or much of anything appropriate for a mature woman.  Also my hair is growing a different rates and the back has a lot of shrinkage soft, but shrinkage non the less.  Just needed to vent for a few!!!


----------



## Quita (Apr 6, 2009)

blacklove0607, 

I feel you girl, I'm 6 months post and new to doing my own hair and BC is not an option. Have you considered a wig or braids. I wear a wig now and under the wig, my hair is conrowed; I can was it as often as I want and not have to worry about heat; my hair was breaking a lot from the blowdrying and flat iron but since I got the wig oh and I found out that protein is my friend my hair is doing well and the wig is easy to manage. just a thought


----------



## blacklove0607 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quita said:


> blacklove0607,
> 
> I feel you girl, I'm 6 months post and new to doing my own hair and BC is not an option. Have you considered a wig or braids. I wear a wig now and under the wig, my hair is conrowed; I can was it as often as I want and not have to worry about heat; my hair was breaking a lot from the blowdrying and flat iron but since I got the wig oh and I found out that protein is my friend my hair is doing well and the wig is easy to manage. just a thought


 
The braids, the place I wanted to go to told me I need more new growth so the braids don't come out...

Cornrows are not really an option -my style has to very conservative....the less it looks like braids the better - I work with white conservative men that need to be eaaaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeddddddd into the hair thing - can't take chances! My desired style is in my avatar.  

Wig shopping is probably going to be something I consider this weekend ...this is not good .....

Thanks for listening to the vent!


----------



## Brownchiq (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello everyone!
I have been transitioning since August 2008 so its been about 8 months!
I kinda decided on it after not having a touch up after 4 months. I hadnt made an appointment because I had been lazy and unfortunately my beloved hair stylist passed away. So kinda as an ode to myself and he, I decided to transition.

It actually has been an extremely easy process for me thus far. Its been 8 months, yet dealing with the two different textures has been a breeze. I have a  simple regimine that some may not find too popular yet my hair has thrived and is EXTREMELY healthy and growing fast.

What I believe that has helped is not only the products that I put on top of my hair but the fact that I eat an extremely clean diet and I workout 5-6days/ weeks.

I conditioner wash 1-2x/ week and I may through in a sulfate free wash if my scalp causes for it. But I will only poo wash after doing at least one conditioner wash before hand.
I deep condition with Tigi Brunette Goddess and my hair LOVES IT. I comb it through, let it sit with or without heat, rinse it out and apply once more and rinse/ comb out.
I then add all my products to my rinse hair in this order:
* Elucence condish as a leave in
* Chi silk infusion
* Namaste thermal silken
* Namaste Moisture shield
* REdken Heat glide

I comb through (the comb glides through my hair at this point), brush the sides very gently, twist my hair into a bun and clip it into place.
I then put on my satin scarf to smooth and mold the hairline and let it airdry for about 45minutes- hour. Letting it dry any more than this and it wont work quite like how I want it to.

After 45 minutes I take my hair down and comb it through with the wide tooth shower comb. My comb is still gliding throught at this time. No tangles, no breakage  or anything.

Now here is the LHCF controversial part***
I blow dry my hair with the shower tooth comb on the cool/ high setting. This dries my hair and make sure that my hairline stays smooth and molded. This takes about 10 minutes. Once the hair is about 95% dry, I use my denman and blowdry my hair for an additional 10 minutes on medium/high setting.
This only gets my hair semi-straight. The goal is not to really straighten my hair but to prepare it for the next step.
I then add a little more REden Heat glide and thermal style my hair with my Chi turbo. One each section ( I make about 5-6) I spray my MIZANI thermasmooth shine extend.
My hair comes out super shiney, bouncey and I hardly lose any hair!

I believe that with the combination with my healthy lifestyle, deep conditioning, thermal protectants and simple regimine, I have been able to transition very easily.
Before I started to transition I was between BSL and MBL. Since I have transitioned and am between SBL and APL and this is ofcourse because of the more frequent trims to rid myself of the relaxed ends.

I have no plans to BC and will probably transition at least to the December 2009.
About 50% of my length is natural and I would like at least Shoulder length natural before I cut.

Pretty simple for me and it works!

ETA: I was texlaxed or texturized before this transition which has probably helped this transition to be a little easier.


----------



## LongCurlz (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anyone noticed how tangly it is at the demarcation line, It takes forever to detangle and It makes me so frustrated...I cant wait too chop it all off so I dont have this problem


----------



## CheLala13 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm in braids now and shall remain there for another 3 weeks.

I'll be 15 months post!


----------



## blacklove0607 (Apr 7, 2009)

LongCurlz said:


> Has anyone noticed how tangly it is at the demarcation line, It takes forever to detangle and It makes me so frustrated...I cant wait too chop it all off so I dont have this problem


 

My hair doesn't have enough length to be tangled yet.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm still transitioning last relaxer Oct 08, reading this thread and stalking regimens and profiles is helping me transition. I've done this 3 times but usually BC but since to lhcf I've learned it not necessary and there are so many more styles and techniques now. I'm 3c and tried twist out but they are frizzy so I've been bunning/phony my way through this transition. Thanks for the support and keep sharing


----------



## Eisani (Apr 7, 2009)

LongCurlz said:


> Has anyone noticed how tangly it is at the demarcation line, It takes forever to detangle and It makes me so frustrated...I cant wait too chop it all off so I dont have this problem


 I only mess with products that give me lots of slip and aid in the detangling process for this very reason. I only detangle every couple days, but I start w/conditioner on 4-6 sections of hair (right now I'm liking DevaCurl One and Set It Free), use my shower comb to start at the bottom and work up. This takes a while. Then I use my Denman to remove shed hairs. After that I use my tortoise comb to make sure my hair is completely free of tangles and shed hair. This seems like a lot of combing/brushing, but I HAVE to do it to maintain my sanity . Otherwise the tangles would have me texlaxing asap.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 7, 2009)

Im stil in the game lol lol.My hair is still up in braids. Hopefully they will last until the 1st of June or the last week of may. 8 weeks post right now


----------



## countrychickd (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll be 16 weeks post on Thursday.  Everything is going well.  I've been cowashing a lot lately, and my hair is loving it.  It's so easy to detangle, and my new growth is so soft.  I've just been wearing it in a bun lately.  I'll probably continue to wear a bun for a while, or up until I get some kinky twists.


----------



## Quita (Apr 7, 2009)

Ladies, 
I'm 26 weeks post and cornrowing my hair under my wig (I'm on a heat diet); I co-wash every 5 days, DC with AO GPG, leave-in Giovani, seal with EVCO or Castor Oil then cornrow. I moisturize once ever 3 days with my mixture of Glycerin + Aloe Vera+ distilled H20 and a dash of peppermint EO; I'm away from home so I don't have the names of all the condi but I'm having problems with tangles; 

On another thread someone suggested Perosity Control Condi, but that didn't really help; I started dividing my hair in 4 sections to wash, does anyone have any other suggestions?  

Thanks


----------



## Eisani (Apr 7, 2009)

Quita said:


> Ladies,
> I'm 26 weeks post and cornrowing my hair under my wig (I'm on a heat diet); I co-wash every 5 days, DC with AO GPG, leave-in Giovani, seal with EVCO or Castor Oil then cornrow. I moisturize once ever 3 days with my mixture of Glycerin + Aloe Vera+ distilled H20 and a dash of peppermint EO; I'm away from home so I don't have the names of all the condi but I'm having problems with tangles;
> 
> On another thread someone suggested Perosity Control Condi, but that didn't really help; I started dividing my hair in 4 sections to wash, does anyone have any other suggestions?
> ...


 How often are you using a shampoo? Do you ever clarify or chelate? Are your cowashes w/moisturizing conditioners?


----------



## l_choice2001 (Apr 7, 2009)

how are you ladies drying if your hair doesnt like air drying????


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll be 16 weeks post on Saturday, my hair seems to be doing okay but once in a while I notice tiny breakage when detangling in the shower... then my hair's fine once dry.

I found out a conditioner I love for cowashes, it gives me more slip than HE HH, it's HH It's a Curl Thing. It might be called something else in the US (not sure), I used it while rinsing out my henna over the weekend and I LOVED how soft my hair felt right after I rinsed it out.

I am just pinning up my hair right now and I use an alice/head band to hold down my new growth. I'm loving my hair 90% of the time except when the unexpected breakage comes.


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 7, 2009)

For all those people who're like " I don't know how you can go without combing your hair everyday." I don't know how you guys manage to comb it everyday. 

I protective style and only comb once a week b/c if I had to do it more than that I would go craaaaaazy! It's not even that the tangles are that bad - it's just that there is SO MUCH DAYUM HAIR! I'm 15 months post and I'm just going to do whatever my hair tells me to do. Right now it's telling me to leave it the &*^% alone!


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> For all those people who're like " I don't know how you can go without combing your hair everyday." I don't know how you guys manage to comb it everyday.
> 
> I protective style and only comb once a week b/c if I had to do it more than that I would go craaaaaazy! It's not even that the tangles are that bad - it's just that there is SO MUCH DAYUM HAIR! I'm 15 months post and I'm just going to do whatever my hair tells me to do. Right now it's telling me to leave it the &*^% alone!


 
Lol!

Sometimes I don't comb my hair between washes, I detangle with conditioner in and I also comb after applying my leave in. I finger comb the rest of the time.

15 months post is very impressive!


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 7, 2009)

My BC is coming April 17 2009 that will be 24 months of transition. And I am soooo over it.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Apr 7, 2009)

Checking in again 53 weeks post today! 1 year transition anniversary was April 1st 2009.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Oooh, I'll be looking out for your updates!


Mook's hair said:


> My BC is coming April 17 2009 that will be 24 months of transition. And I am soooo over it.


----------



## Quita (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm 26 weeks post and cornrowing my hair under my wig (I'm on a heat diet); I co-wash every 5 days, DC with AO GPG, leave-in Giovani, seal with EVCO or Castor Oil then cornrow. I moisturize once ever 3 days with my mixture of Glycerin + Aloe Vera+ distilled H20 and a dash of peppermint EO; I'm away from home so I don't have the names of all the condi but I'm having problems with tangles; 

On another thread someone suggested Perosity Control Condi, but that didn't really help; I started dividing my hair in 4 sections to wash, does anyone have any other suggestions? 

Thanks 

How often are you using a shampoo? Do you ever clarify or chelate? Are your cowashes w/moisturizing conditioners? 
******************************************************************
I'm using shampoo everytime I wash only because I use MN w/ EVCO and Aloe daily and I didn't want buildup; I'm really new but I clarified 3 weeks ago and plan on clarifying on the 19th of April; this will be the first time I press in a month.

Not sure what chelate means?
After I DC'ed with AO GPB for 30min, tried to detangle under the shower but didn't have much luck, I used Herbal Essesce Hello Hydration and that helped a lot with detangling; 
I realized just two weeks ago after much breakage that my hair loves protein and so using the AO GPB weekly is really stoping the breakage. 

in addition to the Hello Hydration I also DC every other weeks with this moisturizing condi http://www.bluebeez.com/34-313/CAPILO_Aloe_Vera_Hair_Conditioner
thanks


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to be in here for a while soaking up as much as I can.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow. I don't know how you all talk about bcing so easily, and so soon after beginning your transitions. I'm NEVER gonna bc lol. 
Once I'm bsl or mbl I'm gonna SLOWLY trim off the relaxed ends every month until they're all gone!


----------



## Brownchiq (Apr 10, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> Wow. I don't know how you all talk about bcing so easily, and so soon after beginning your transitions. I'm NEVER gonna bc lol.
> Once I'm bsl or mbl I'm gonna SLOWLY trim off the relaxed ends every month until they're all gone!


Im right along with you on this one!


----------



## CarLiTa (Apr 10, 2009)

wow, i guess in 2 days, i will be 9 months post... that's crazy.

i SHOULD be at 4.5" in most places, but i notice various lengths... 5, 3.5, 4... i don't know.

i'm not feeling my hair right now. When straight, it's about APL. Got a haircut that took me from BSL to APL 2 weeks ago, but i'm happy with my ends now.

Sometimes I think i want to continue to take care of my relaxed ends and wear my hair straight more while transitioning... i'm tired of buns and crap like that. ugh

i dunno... i'm not feeling my hair right now.


----------



## blacklove0607 (Apr 11, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> For all those people who're like " I don't know how you can go without combing your hair everyday." I don't know how you guys manage to comb it everyday.
> 
> I protective style and only comb once a week b/c if I had to do it more than that I would go craaaaaazy! It's not even that the tangles are that bad - it's just that there is SO MUCH DAYUM HAIR! I'm 15 months post and I'm just going to do whatever my hair tells me to do. Right now it's telling me to leave it the &*^% alone!


 

Before I began transitioning I didn't comb my hair much either - probably only during washings.  My hair cuts provided great shape so I simply took my rollers out in the morning and finger combed - it was fine.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 11, 2009)

I had more shedding than usual, but then i went 2 weeks without cowashing...i haven't done that in months., i also had some breakage, prob due to not moisturiizing like i needed to and my hair was pretty oily and dirty, my scalp didn't look so bad, though....

i'm cassia-ing my hair right now and gonna flatiron 2morrow, don't want to, but my dh wants my hair flowing for Easter, so, i'm gonna do it and won't firon again until September, hopefully. *fingers crossed*  i may give myself a dust just to take off some ends, keep em healthy and such...transitioning still going well, PG!


----------



## BotanyGrl (Apr 11, 2009)

LongCurlz said:


> Has anyone noticed how tangly it is at the demarcation line, It takes forever to detangle and It makes me so frustrated...I cant wait too chop it all off so I dont have this problem


Yeah, I had my frustration moment about six weeks ago. Now I just make sure I add an additional 20 minutes for extra detangling time. I'm in this transition for the long haul... so patience means everything for me 

As for my hair... I took my box braids down Thursday and did some flat twists. I'll probably take them down tomorrow. I'm sooo in love with my hair right now.


----------



## metalkitty (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, ladies! Doesn't seem like it's been almost 11 months for me .... Anyone else notice that their hair laughs at light proteins but a heavier one biweekly or so (I use Aphogee 2 Step mixed w/ Emergencee) works wonders? Maybe my hair's bipolar-ish since it seems that it takes moderate to heavy protein to absorb the most moisture. Correct porosity is totally overlooked but just as key as the protein/moisture balance, imo!
Anyhow, I don't think I'll BC next month as planned since I'm not comfortable with shorter hair, maybe after a summer of cowashing though. Still iching to hit that Hairveda sale !


----------



## shetara20 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello ladies!!! Im Out! Ended my transition and I relaxed on tuesday! I wish all the transitioners good luck on their journey. Thanks for all the support from everyone! You never know I might be back!


----------



## Brownchiq (Apr 12, 2009)

I originally though that I was going to BC much sooner. I think the early days of my transition were much harder than it is for me now.
Im about 8.5 months in and I would say that the first 2-3 months were the hardest. 

At this stage I dont have tangles, I still dont have to section my hair to wash, condition or detangle because like I said before I just dont get tangles.
I have decided to straighten my hair weekly due to the type of industry that I am in and the two textures au-natural would NOT be cute. Plus my weekly straightening makes my hair much easier to manage during the week.
If I can maintain this process I dont think Ill be having to CHOP my hair as much as trim little by little!


----------



## blksndrlla (Apr 12, 2009)

My Vent!

9 months of transitioning has made me feel like I have multiple personalities...

I did not receive a relaxer until I left for college...that lasted for about 5 years and now I am growing it out. My hair was past APL without the relaxer...so, I figured I would cut the chemicals out of my life since my hair straightens pretty easy and the relaxer left me with thinner, shorter, crazy shedding hair. Then I decided I wanted to eventually rock my curls..so that stopped the use of heat...not to mention every website makes me feel like I should repent for applying heat to my hair. Well, last week I almost cut my hair completely off (mind you, i don't do short hair)...this week I tried to find my old stylist to put a relaxer back in my hair. All I want I want is my long healthy hair back, but this process seems so backwards. I am growing my hair to eventually cut it and in the process it is breaking off like crazy... I miss the days of my hawaiian silky, lol...let the struggle continue. time to co-wash and bun (I think buns might be the devil to my hair. too soon to tell. this is all b/c LHCF won't let me blow dry and flat iron...sigh...not to mention it doesn't work well with working out 7 days a week)

Maybe I should just relax and keep that hair healthy...

I feel like I have a devil on one shoulder and angel on the other...too bad one doesn't easily identify with relaxed or natural.


----------



## Key (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm lost.  I want to try out a Denman but which one would you ladies recommend while transitioning??


----------



## Sweet1977 (Apr 13, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone,
I am moving right along in my transition, but some washes are better than others. I gonna keep on pushing..


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 13, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> Wow. I don't know how you all talk about bcing so easily, and so soon after beginning your transitions. I'm NEVER gonna bc lol.
> Once I'm bsl or mbl I'm gonna SLOWLY trim off the relaxed ends every month until they're all gone!


 
I hear you. This is how I transitioned before. I never BCed and I am not going to BC now either. Because I have a curly perm, I know I need to keep my two textures well moisturised. For every 2" gained, I'll trim an inch of permed ends off. Slowly but surely is the way I plan on doing it.


----------



## Murjani (Apr 14, 2009)

Checking in. I decided to transition I'm only 6 weeks in. Wish me luck.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 14, 2009)

Murjani said:


> Checking in. I decided to transition I'm only 6 weeks in. Wish me luck.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm going on 77 weeks post, and all is going well.

I hope everyone is hanging in there.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm going on 77 weeks post, and all is going well.
> 
> I hope everyone is hanging in there.


Allandra, how many inches was your hair when you started transtioning?


----------



## Allandra (Apr 14, 2009)

ltown said:


> Allandra, how many inches was your hair when you started transtioning?


Waist Length


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 14, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Waist Length


 
Wow, Allandra your hair was waist lenght when you started? 

How long with you go before you chop off the your relaxed ends?

How do you wear your hair daily?  What's your current length?


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, so...last night I realized that all of my new growth is "scab hair". It's so dull and resistant. It tangles easily and it's just difficult. I am also a little discouraged because I'm finding that so much of my hair is breaking. I mean, snap, crackle and pop. I don't know how long I can make it. 

I also realized that I cannot wash my hair at the sink anymore because its causing my hair to become seriously tangled. I do that because I don't like running back and forth in and out of the shower. 

I usually heat style it and after its styled you can't even tell that I'm transitioning. It's just when it's wet that things are crazy. I don't know how to get through this. I'm only 13 weeks post and have about 2 inches of NG.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 14, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> Ok, so...last night I realized that all of my new growth is "scab hair". It's so dull and resistant. It tangles easily and it's just difficult. I am also a little discouraged because I'm finding that so much of my hair is breaking. I mean, snap, crackle and pop. I don't know how long I can make it.
> 
> I also realized that I cannot wash my hair at the sink anymore because its causing my hair to become seriously tangled. *I do that because I don't like running back and forth in and out of the shower.*
> 
> I usually heat style it and after its styled you can't even tell that I'm transitioning. It's just when it's wet that things are crazy. I don't know how to get through this. I'm only 13 weeks post and have about 2 inches of NG.


 
That would be me too.  I can't do the shower thing - back and forth.  I'm a sink washer for now.  I get tangles too, but I slowly detangle each section with conditioner on it and I don't loose a lot of hair - mostly shed hair.  My new growth is slow too.  I really don't know how much I have because of my color.  I can only tell when I need to touch up my roots with color - which is now.  This will be a long transition for me.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> That would be me too. I can't do the shower thing - back and forth. I'm a sink washer for now. I get tangles too, but I slowly detangle each section with conditioner on it and I don't loose a lot of hair - mostly shed hair. My new growth is slow too. I really don't know how much I have because of my color. I can only tell when I need to touch up my roots with color - which is now. This will be a long transition for me.


 

Me too. I am on the fence about whether I should continue this transition.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 14, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> Me too. I am on the fence about whether I should continue this transition.


 
Well I've come this far, I think I can do it.  You just got to have patience and find a method that works.  I'm so inspired by all the beautiful heads of natural hair on this forum ... that's my motivation and when I'm feeling discourage I just look at their stories and their hair now.  I do rollersets and that have helped me out a lot along with the Rusk Smoother.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> Well I've come this far, I think I can do it. You just got to have patience and find a method that works. I'm so inspired by all the beautiful heads of natural hair on this forum ... that's my motivation and when I'm feeling discourage I just look at their stories and their hair now. I do rollersets and that have helped me out a lot along with the Rusk Smoother.


 

I'm gonna try to hold on. I'm just not feeling this darn scab hair or the fact that my texlaxed hair is breaking off. I'm thinking that I may not be ready to transition.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 14, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> I'm gonna try to hold on. I'm just not feeling this darn scab hair or the fact that my texlaxed hair is breaking off. I'm thinking that I may not be ready to transition.


 
I wish you luck, you do what's best for you and your hair ... after all we all want the same thing ... strong healthy hair ... I'll take health over length anyday.

The reason for my transition is because over the years my hair has become thinner.  I had thick beautiful hair as a child.  I want that back.  Also keeping my color healthy - I think it would be better off with a natural head of hair.  Not that I've had any problems with it.  I've been blessed to be able to maintain my color along with relaxed hair for so many years.  I'm just tired of relaxing period.  I can have the best of both worlds being natural.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Waist Length


 
Wow that is wonderful, you are my motivator and inspiration to keep transitioning.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, Allandra your hair was waist lenght when you started?  
Yes.

How long with you go before you chop off the your relaxed ends?
I had about 6" to 8" cut in April 2008, and lots of trims since then.  I currently have 2.5" of relaxed ends left.

How do you wear your hair daily?  What's your current length?
I mainly wear my hair straight.  It's currently apl.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> I wish you luck, you do what's best for you and your hair ... after all we all want the same thing ... strong healthy hair ... I'll take health over length anyday.
> 
> The reason for my transition is because over the years my hair has become thinner. I had thick beautiful hair as a child. I want that back. Also keeping my color healthy - I think it would be better off with a natural head of hair. Not that I've had any problems with it. I've been blessed to be able to maintain my color along with relaxed hair for so many years. I'm just tired of relaxing period. I can have the best of both worlds being natural.


 

I think I've learned that for me to transition, I need to cut my hair into a twa and keep it moving (which I'm not doing at this moment). My fine strands are taking a beating right now! I'm gonna hold on though.

Thanks for the support.

ETA: Allandra is an inspiration to me. After reading her blog, I feel like I can do this. She is a heat styled transitioner and things are going well for her. I just felt bad when I would tell people that I was transitioning with heat...like I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 14, 2009)

ltown said:


> Wow that is wonderful, you are my motivator and inspiration to keep transitioning.


Hun, my *relaxed*  hair was waist length.  I'm going to see how long my relaxer free hair can be.  I wouldn't mind it being waist length again (when straight).  Good luck on your transition.  .


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm still not certain what scab hair is about... I was always sure that the hair growing out of the scalp was untouched by relaxers so I don't get how that can be scab hair? I'll have to do more reading on what it's about...

I don't wash my hair in the sink and I don't wash it in the shower, I squat and then lean my head back into the bathtub to wash, rinse, etc... this reduces the risk of tangling and it's a mini-workout in itself, lol... maybe you should try it?

I'll send you a PM... 

Good luck and hang in there 



LivingDoll said:


> Ok, so...last night I realized that all of my new growth is "scab hair". It's so dull and resistant. It tangles easily and it's just difficult. I am also a little discouraged because I'm finding that so much of my hair is breaking. I mean, snap, crackle and pop. I don't know how long I can make it.
> 
> I also realized that I cannot wash my hair at the sink anymore because its causing my hair to become seriously tangled. I do that because I don't like running back and forth in and out of the shower.
> 
> I usually heat style it and after its styled you can't even tell that I'm transitioning. It's just when it's wet that things are crazy. I don't know how to get through this. I'm only 13 weeks post and have about 2 inches of NG.


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 14, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> I'm gonna try to hold on. I'm just not feeling this darn scab hair or the fact that my texlaxed hair is breaking off. I'm thinking that I may not be ready to transition.


 
I hated the jumping in and out of the shower too, so I started doing my DC's on dry hair, as my first step.  My hair likes DC'ing on dry hair better than wet/damp hair, and I only have to get in the shower once.  Maybe you could try that and see how your hair responds.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2009)

Determined22 said:


> I hated the jumping in and out of the shower too, so I started doing my DC's on dry hair, as my first step. My hair likes DC'ing on dry hair better than wet/damp hair, and I only have to get in the shower once. Maybe you could try that and see how your hair responds.


 

Okay. I'll try it at the next wash. Thanks! Three questions:

How long do you DC? 
With or without heat?
You shampoo afterwards?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 14, 2009)

That's sounds good, but _I _would still have the problem with the shampoo/conditioner irritating my sensitive back ... I'm just getting over backne ...


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 14, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> Okay. I'll try it at the next wash. Thanks! Three questions:
> 
> How long do you DC?
> With or without heat?
> You shampoo afterwards?


 
I do at least 30 mins, with heat.  I sit under my Pibbs with it set at medium.  Then I let my hair cool for about 15-20 mins.  I shampoo afterwards, but I use the Redken Real Control shampoo, which is very moisturizing for my hair and doesn't strip or anything.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi ladies, just checking in. I am almost nine weeks. I may get a sew-in come June to help me through the summer.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2009)

Determined22 said:


> I do at least 30 mins, with heat. I sit under my Pibbs with it set at medium. Then I let my hair cool for about 15-20 mins. I shampoo afterwards, but I use the Redken Real Control shampoo, which is very moisturizing for my hair and doesn't strip or anything.


 

Thanks! I'll try this on the next wash day and report back.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 14, 2009)

56 weeks in and i'm chillin =)

bunnin' it. and because i have soooo much newgrowth (6-7 inches), I have moved down to cowashes twice a week. i still moisturize daily. the bun stays in for 3-4 days. it lets me leave my hair alone, so less manipulation = more retention


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 56 weeks in and i'm chillin =)
> 
> bunnin' it. and because i have soooo much newgrowth (6-7 inches), I have moved down to cowashes twice a week. i still moisturize daily. the bun stays in for 3-4 days. it lets me leave my hair alone, so less manipulation = more retention


 

How much relaxed hair do you have left? Are you planning to BC?


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

Um, I think I'm ready to take the scissors to my own head and get to snipping! I showed my bff my ends and she reminded me of a very valid point, it's not like I wear my hair straight very often anyway so why the heck not?


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Um, I think I'm ready to take the scissors to my own head and get to snipping! I showed my bff my ends and she reminded me of a very valid point, it's not like I wear my hair straight very often anyway so why the heck not?


 

Eisani, your hair is so long! How much relaxed ends do you have?


----------



## diva24 (Apr 14, 2009)

Im still mosying along. No complaints other than I wish I'd never relaxed! LOL


----------



## OneInAMillion (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Um, I think I'm ready to take the scissors to my own head and get to snipping! I showed my bff my ends and she reminded me of a very valid point, it's not like I wear my hair straight very often anyway so why the heck not?



I hear you!  I'm about ready to clip, just to see how my hair's going to behave.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 14, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 56 weeks in and i'm chillin =)
> 
> bunnin' it. and because i have soooo much newgrowth (6-7 inches), I have moved down to cowashes twice a week. i still moisturize daily. the bun stays in for 3-4 days. it lets me leave my hair alone, so less manipulation = more retention


 
56 weeks, I hear ya! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> Eisani, your hair is so long! How much relaxed ends do you have?


 That's the thing, I'm not entirely sure, maybe 2-3 inches. That's kind of a downside to being texlaxed; the ends I'm looking at that are straight could just be parts that got too straight during texlaxing and I have more chemical than I originally thought, or that really may just be all of the chemical I have left. Hope that made sense . I wonder about it because my current length (I think I may be WL now, or really dang close) compared to how long I've been transitioning just seems like I'd have more chemical. IDK. My hair does grow pretty fast too though. I have no idea  All I know is that I'm snipping what I can see, then we'll just go from there.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 14, 2009)

OneInAMillion said:


> I hear you! I'm about ready to clip, just to see how my hair's going to behave.


 I have a piece in the dead center of my nape that clearly broke off, or I pulled it off  that's shorter and completely natural. The back and edges are the same texture so that part always gives me an idea of what I'm working with. I love the curl pattern back there.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 14, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> How much relaxed hair do you have left? Are you planning to BC?




on the bottom half of my head i have about 2-3 inches left. the top and front have a lot more (6ish on average) because i have always had a blunt even-length cut. i am trimming monthly until aug 22, exactly 17 months. then whatever is left has to go. it will be shoulder length natural by then, which is  a good enough starting place for me. i wanna go back to school in the fall au naturale


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Congrats!!


 
THANKS!



Soliel185 said:


> For all those people who're like " I don't know how you can go without combing your hair everyday." I don't know how you guys manage to comb it everyday.
> 
> I protective style and only comb once a week b/c if I had to do it more than that I would go craaaaaazy! It's not even that the tangles are that bad - it's just that there is SO MUCH DAYUM HAIR! I'm 15 months post and I'm just going to do whatever my hair tells me to do. Right now it's telling me to leave it the &*^% alone!


 
Me, too.  I comb my hair once a week.  I just slick it up with some coconut oil and go on on>>>



Mook's hair said:


> My BC is coming April 17 2009 that will be 24 months of transition. And I am soooo over it.


 
OOOHHHHHH, I can't wait until you post!  I wanna see a big pic heavy thread with links to your FOTKI!



LuyshuZ said:


> Checking in again 53 weeks post today! 1 year transition anniversary was April 1st 2009.


  We got just about the same anniversary!  Congrats!



Black Hoya Chick said:


> 56 weeks in and i'm chillin =)
> 
> bunnin' it. and because i have soooo much newgrowth (6-7 inches), I have moved down to cowashes twice a week. i still moisturize daily. the bun stays in for 3-4 days. it lets me leave my hair alone, so less manipulation = more retention


 
I wash, condition, detangle and do braid-outs once a week.  I wear it down for a coupla days, then bun it the rest until I wash again.  I can spritz some water, throw some cocnut oil, shea butter and a silk scarf on an old bun and make a new do...

My routine is so simple it feels like I don't have one.  I really need to get back under the steamer and do some DCs, but I haven't felt like it.  I just keep pumping shea butter on my ends...erplexed  I won't BC either, bc if I did, I would have to switch up my TOO easy routine, and I'm not having it right about now...too lazy... *anybody else's transition making them lazy with their hair?*


----------



## blksndrlla (Apr 15, 2009)

to help fight the longing to just slap a relaxer in my head...I am getting a sew-in for the first time...this way I can keep my hands out of my head and quit waxing and waning on BC-ing or relaxing...I get the straight hair that I am used to...but help grow the curls that I long for...

this should take me through months 9-11...


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 15, 2009)

bought a new product today after reading the raves about it. its the Lustrasilk  Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus. I am going to cowash tonight and moisturize my hair with it and set it in twists for the night. we will see how my hair feels in the morning when i take the twists out. to get the full effect, i am not going to mix it with anything


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 15, 2009)

just checking in to say I love this thread.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 15, 2009)

checking in.... Thinking about taking down micros next month and get some kinky twist


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

On Saturday, I'll be 17 weeks post.

My hair is doing fine... I am thankful for the cowashing challenge because I decided to add one more cowash to my routine after seeing what some other ladies had been doing and my hair loves it! I also learned to cowash once in a while with a mild protein, aphogee 2 min reconstructor in my case, and my hair loves it!

I *really really* want to transition for at least a year and I am beginning to believe I can


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 16, 2009)

Checking in, I'm doing okay too ....


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 16, 2009)

checking in...

I will be getting the edges of my Senegalese twist redone sometime next week and will keep them in for another month.  Then I think I'm going to head over to Too Groovy for a trim and color.  I haven't had my hair straightened since May 08!

I updated my fotki with my current and past protective style.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm doing good.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi girls,

Just checking in.  I've been neglecting my hair these days.  Not a good look.  My front edges are seeming to thin out again   I haven't DCed in about a month...I've been bunning, but low moisture, been doing more wash n goes than usual, and my hair is seriously showing the wear and tear of neglect.

SO

I'm like *20 months* into this transition!!  August makes 2 years.

I am going to DC today and get a 2 inch trim next week.  I need to get rid of the splits, and get closer to all natural.  I'll take the L on length, it's worth it for hair health.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 16, 2009)

so the lustrasilk was FANTABULOUS!! my hair felt so soft and moisturized RIGHT DOWN TO THE ENDS!!!! new staple alert =)


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 16, 2009)

So today I got my applicator brush, a cheapie moisturising conditioner from Great Hair Professional brand (no idea, I'm in Europe). I'll mix that with my eggs tomorrow for my protein treatment. Gotta concentrate on the NG now too. So I'll see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## blksndrlla (Apr 16, 2009)

So, I got my sew-in...9 months in to this transition.

My advice to anyone is to try on wigs or do a sew in when setting length goals. My tracks are BSL and I currently hate it. Granted I haven't played with it or anything...so, it may just be the style, but if I continue to hate it I know that my ultimate goal will only be APL at the longest. 

This will allow me to be content when I reach a shorter goal (and BC sooner) versus keep hoping and wishing for something I'm ultimately going to dislike. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## jreagins (Apr 16, 2009)

im doing good... today i...
washed
applied protien treatment
applied a color rinse
dc'd
rollerset
today makes 18 months!!! YAY!!! 2 more to go for the BC!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 16, 2009)

jreagins said:


> im doing good... today i...
> washed
> applied protien treatment
> applied a color rinse
> ...


 
congrats on the long transition


----------



## Morenita (Apr 16, 2009)

Checking in... I have finally curbed my desire to BC (for now). This is month 13 for me. Trying to stick this out through the summer will be HARD, but I'll be looking to ya'll for support  Things are good with my hair. I did a couple of trims but still hovering around BSL. I am shooting for 24 months if possible.

In other news: *Patiently awaiting Mook's April 17th update!!!*


----------



## BotanyGrl (Apr 17, 2009)

I came home from school and threw in some shampoo, DC'ed, then set my hair to airdry in some flat twists. I'll take it down in the morning. 

I'm still in love with my hair, but it took me a little longer to detangle than usual. 

Does anybody else exercise while deep conditioning? I put my plastic cap on and tied a scarf over top of it. My head felt just as hot from my 40 minute workout as when I sit under the dryer. And my hair came out the same. Off to bed...


----------



## Ltown (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm doing good bunning everyday unless there is a special occasion then I'll flat iron. I try braidout/twistout now/then but they don't always come out well all keep practicing. 28 week/7 months post relaxer.


----------



## mocha.li (Apr 17, 2009)

hi,  I'm 4mo. post.  I usually give up at 6 but I am determined to go all the way this time.  I'm just trying to figure out what will work for me.  the only hairstlye I do throughout the week is bunning due to my job.  Transitioning can get difficult for me dealing with the different textures but i'm learning a lot.  This post is a great motivator.  When I see all the beautiful natural hair and gets me excited to see what my hair can become.


----------



## DayStar (Apr 17, 2009)

im in


----------



## Eisani (Apr 17, 2009)

ebonybelle said:


> im in



Congrats and  Best of luck to you!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 18, 2009)

update: i took out my braids last night...washed and dc'd over night with hairveda products.  I bought a synthetic lf and cut a slit of the lace in the front to have a part and for it to look more natural. 
My initial plan was to stay in braids 1 more month....but ill give my hair a breather for a month and then go back to the braids.
6 months exactly in my transition.


----------



## NewlyNature12 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm still here...still rollersetting and bunning my way. I know it's going to get harder because I tried to detangle when I got out of the shower, and I broke a wide tooth comb!  So I got myself right back in the shower and detangled with my Jilbere, and it was much easier.  I've got to stick to the plan here lol.  Also, I bought Queen Helene's Cholesterol.  I haven't tried it yet, but hopefully I'll like it.


----------



## Golden*Brown (Apr 18, 2009)

I have been transitioning for over 6 months but it hasn't been too bad. I haven't really been too tempted to relax. I was a little tired of protective styling everyday. I got my hair trimmed and flat ironed last week. It was so easy to care for and I had less breakage so I decided I will get it done every six weeks. Today I want to try do some twists so I'm going to see if I can find some tutorials.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 18, 2009)

Checking in... I'm 17 weeks post today. 

A major milestone for me will be June 20th, I'll be exactly 6 months/26 weeks post.

So... 9 weeks and counting... I'll be halfway into my 1 year transition to natural hair. I'm really looking forward to it.

I'm doing good so far


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 18, 2009)

checking in... remove the micros that i had in... Ive kept them up for about 7 weeks i think. Never Never again will i get micros. I hate they way they pull ur hair once they are loose.


----------



## diva24 (Apr 18, 2009)

I was so angry today. I washed my hair. Conditioned. Left the conditioner in and left the shower. I walked into my bedroom and my hair is maybe an inch, at most, from waistlength. If I had the patience and forethought Id be here and NATURAL. But Im not. Im relaxed. Most of my ALMSOT WSL hair is relaxed. Let the transition continue. I hope I never do anything without DEEP thought every again (I know that wont happen, Im inherently impulsive, but a girl can dream.)


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 19, 2009)

gonna deep condition on dry hair for the first time today. i dont use heat so i will probably let it sit until i take my shower tonight


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Apr 19, 2009)

Ladies im in need of a little help!!! Im about to be 30 weeks post and i did a co wash tonight and it was breakage and shedding!!! I just washed out my blowout 2 nights ago and i did not comb in the shower just by me rinsing the conditioner out it was hair in the shower and when i was combing while it was dry hair was in the comb and on my hands   Are there any products that i should get that is working wonders for your breakage or techniques??? Im in need of serious help Thanks!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello Ladies,
I'm hanging in there 58 weeks post.  Buns, updos, braidouts, and flat twist braid out combos have been my styles keeping me sane.  My personal no heat and protective styles has been hard.   I have some heat damaged areas that I'm hoping I can salvage. My hair looks really thin on the ends and no matter how much protein and moisture I give my hair it keeps breaking.  I'm going to try SuperGirls guide on breakage and see if it works to get me to the summer.

I think I'm going to BC when I move home in July.  I don't like the way my hair looks with the really thin ends and I want to baby my natural hair.  I've even dream about BCing so I know its what I need to do.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm gonna try doing more twist outs than I normally do.  It's easy.

I always DC on dry hair. I have been doing that for years.  So if anyone is thinking of taking that route, go for it!  But know that your hair will eat up a lot of conditioner.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Ladies im in need of a little help!!! Im about to be 30 weeks post and i did a co wash tonight and it was breakage and shedding!!! I just washed out my blowout 2 nights ago and i did not comb in the shower just by me rinsing the conditioner out it was hair in the shower and when i was combing while it was dry hair was in the comb and on my hands   Are there any products that i should get that is working wonders for your breakage or techniques??? Im in need of serious help Thanks!!!



Are you using enough protein? When last did you clarify? 

I'd suggest, shampoo washing or clarifying, DC'ing with protein, then moisturising conditioner and maybe porosity control conditioner. 

When I had some breakage, I actually just cowashed with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and DC'd with a light protein but very moisturising conditioner (ORS mixed with coconut and peppermint oils), then cowashed the DC out with a moisturising conditioner and my hair felt so much better...


----------



## Sweet1977 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
I did a mini chop last Friday due to my hair breaking so badly from the 2 textures. It doesn't help that my stylist seems to be PRO relaxer.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 20, 2009)

sweet1977,
your cut is great! suits you well.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 20, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> Thanks! I'll try this on the next wash day and report back.


 
The DC on dry hair is a Godsend! Thanks so much to Determined22 for recommending it. It was so much easier to detangle! I hardly lost any shed or broken hair. It's definitely a keeper. Thanks again!


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 20, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> The DC on dry hair is a Godsend! Thanks so much to Determined22 for recommending it. It was so much easier to detangle! I hardly lost any shed or broken hair. It's definitely a keeper. Thanks again!


 
I'm glad that it worked for you!


----------



## l_choice2001 (Apr 20, 2009)

15th week post relaxer

wash day was yesterday i co washed and then used the ORS replensishing pack

how often are you ladies washing??

what oils are you ladies using to moisterize your hair? i have noticed my hair can be a little dry at times

after wash and dry i braid hair and use half wigs through the week


----------



## Sweet1977 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks!! I wanted to get the thin ends cut off, was looking rough.



jaded_faerie said:


> sweet1977,
> your cut is great! suits you well.


----------



## 55brneye (Apr 20, 2009)

I am actually 12 months in ). at times it does get hard when it gets down to wash day i section my hair in 3's. I am still trying to find a way to lock in moisture the inside of my hair is always dry when i take my bun down. I am noticing the texture of my hair in the front is different from the back – I guess that’s from wearing it in a bun? I have worn wigs when I want to go out to look different. But never long term just for the evening. I have worn braid outs but like I said still in search of that over all moisture that I’m so lacking – ends always feel dry and would hate for them to become brittle.  I am trying to get the overal thickness back.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Apr 20, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Are you using enough protein? When last did you clarify?
> 
> I'd suggest, shampoo washing or clarifying, DC'ing with protein, then moisturising conditioner and maybe porosity control conditioner.
> 
> When I had some breakage, I actually just cowashed with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and DC'd with a light protein but very moisturising conditioner (ORS mixed with coconut and peppermint oils), then cowashed the DC out with a moisturising conditioner and my hair felt so much better...




I tried to co wash with aphogee 2 min and it didnt seem to work...i was thinking of getting aubrey organics gpb now...its been about a month since i last clarified so im not sure what the problem is   I'll try to deep condition with protein i usually use kenra moisturizing conditioner!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

I love this too! I Dc'd on dry hair last week Tuesday and my hair loved it! I'll be doing this once a week, and rinse out with conditioner.



LivingDoll said:


> The DC on dry hair is a Godsend! Thanks so much to Determined22 for recommending it. It was so much easier to detangle! I hardly lost any shed or broken hair. It's definitely a keeper. Thanks again!


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't tried te Aubrey Organics line yet... good luck, let's know how your hair's doing.


KarmelQT_2008 said:


> I tried to co wash with aphogee 2 min and it didnt seem to work...i was thinking of getting aubrey organics gpb now...its been about a month since i last clarified so im not sure what the problem is  I'll try to deep condition with protein i usually use kenra moisturizing conditioner!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 20, 2009)

I think I'm going to BC tonight.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh really? Good Luck 
Keep us informed 


Whimsy said:


> I think I'm going to BC tonight.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks. 
I'll post before and after pix later tonight 
I'm excited/scared/nervous/happy


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 20, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> thanks.
> I'll post before and after pix later tonight
> I'm excited/scared/nervous/happy



Yay! Do it!

Can't wait to see the pics.

I've decided that I'm gonna BC on my birthday, 7/6.  That will be 7 months of transitioning, so I'mma have a TWA...but I'm excited for that


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pics Whimsy!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 20, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Checking in... I have finally curbed my desire to BC (for now). This is month 13 for me. Trying to stick this out through the summer will be HARD, but I'll be looking to ya'll for support  Things are good with my hair. I did a couple of trims but still hovering around BSL. I am shooting for 24 months if possible.
> 
> In other news: *Patiently awaiting Mook's April 17th update!!!*


 
Hey, girl!  Your hair is looking fab!  I am so stuck on braidouts, that I can't event think of BCing within the next year.  I like the length that I have now...


Your curlies are gonna be CUTE when you finally chop all your relaxed ends...


----------



## blacklove0607 (Apr 20, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Ladies im in need of a little help!!! Im about to be 30 weeks post and i did a co wash tonight and it was breakage and shedding!!! I just washed out my blowout 2 nights ago and i did not comb in the shower just by me rinsing the conditioner out it was hair in the shower and when i was combing while it was dry hair was in the comb and on my hands  Are there any products that i should get that is working wonders for your breakage or techniques??? Im in need of serious help Thanks!!!


 

 I went through a very similar situation - my hair was everyplace, bathroom floor, comforter, shower, everywhere.  The Aphogee line (everything from the shampoo to the leave in conditioner) stopped the breaking immediately.  There was a noticeable difference the next day. 

I would advise a protective style as soon as possible and for as long as possible - this two textures for some of us is not as easy as it is for others.  I'm finally getting braids tomorrow and know my hair may recover quickly.

Good luck!


----------



## blksndrlla (Apr 21, 2009)

blacklove0607 said:


> I went through a very similar situation - my hair was everyplace, bathroom floor, comforter, shower, everywhere. The Aphogee line (everything from the shampoo to the leave in conditioner) stopped the breaking immediately. There was a noticeable difference the next day.
> 
> I would advise a protective style as soon as possible and for as long as possible - this two textures for some of us is not as easy as it is for others. I'm finally getting braids tomorrow and know my hair may recover quickly.
> 
> Good luck!


 
I needed this advice! Thanks!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 21, 2009)

so i actually bought 100% pure olive oil today to start using as a sealant. if i like it, i will retire my hollywood beauty one. oh and when i decide to flat iron (at the end of the year) i found the heat protectant i am gonna use lol. its john freida. its a spray and its cone-free. woot! and it was only like $7. but till then...


----------



## natural2be (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Just checking in.  I made 5 months post today and it's very exciting because this is where I gave up during the first transition.  My transition is much easier this time around with all the great advice I have received from my LHCF ladies.:trampolin


----------



## natural2be (Apr 22, 2009)

Good Luck to all of my fellow transitioning ladies.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 22, 2009)

today i am officially 13 months post =)


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 22, 2009)

with 6 1/2 inches of newgrowth! =)


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 22, 2009)

natural2be said:


> Good Luck to all of my fellow transitioning ladies.


 
Good luck to you too!


----------



## lisana (Apr 22, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> thanks.
> I'll post before and after pix later tonight
> I'm excited/scared/nervous/happy




Ooh! I  can't wait to see. I'm sure it will look beautiful


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi girls.  Yeah...didn't BC on Monday after all.  I'm going to wait until my 2 year transition date (at least) before I go 100% natural.

I am getting a deep trim w/ layers today though.  About 2-3 inches taken off all over.  I'm excited.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 22, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> today i am officially 13 months post =)


 

Awesome!


----------



## Nuelle (Apr 24, 2009)

(Back from a 5-month hiatus!) I will be 14 months post on May 1st! yay! The plan was to stop flatironing my hair biweekly (failed) and to BC at 12 months (failed). I've been so close to doing it at times; all I was missing was a pair of shears . Many women have gone natural on my campus and people are very supportive. But it's not like that everywhere. I'm just not comfortable yet with the length and am considering getting the BKT done once this summer and BCing at 18 months instead (September 1st). If only my relaxed ends would stop giving up the fight!


----------



## natural_one (Apr 24, 2009)

I am about 12 weeks post, I am shooting for 27 weeks but i dont know if I can wait that long. I may end of BCing before then, but we shall see.
I am getting out the military and moving back to Va in Aug, so I want to arrive in Va au naturale!


----------



## chiprecious (Apr 24, 2009)

So...I'm a 4b 13 week transitioner...
Please don't throw rocks, but how do you get rid of the taco meat???  SERIOUSLY!!!  My edges look like taco meat in the front and back? 

Is it just patience?  ALL the naturals I see are able to have nice smooth edges.  Do you just have to wait for the fragile relaxed edges to lengthen?  My edges aren't thin by any means, but not as long as the rest of my head and they are making this transition a bit harder.

Also, are any transitoners using a straightening comb on the edges when wearing your hair straight?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 24, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> today i am officially 13 months post =)


 
Congrats!!  



Whimsy said:


> Hi girls. Yeah...didn't BC on Monday after all. I'm going to wait until my 2 year transition date (at least) before I go 100% natural.
> 
> I am getting a deep trim w/ layers today though. About 2-3 inches taken off all over. I'm excited.


 
I was waiting to see the pics, but I think you'll be happy with a longer transition.  I need to get some inches off...the back of my hair is so sparse....


----------



## Chicagodiva (Apr 24, 2009)

chiprecious said:


> So...I'm a 4b 13 week transitioner...
> Please don't throw rocks, but how do you get rid of the taco meat??? SERIOUSLY!!! My edges look like taco meat in the front and back?
> 
> Is it just patience? ALL the naturals I see are able to have nice smooth edges. Do you just have to wait for the fragile relaxed edges to lengthen? My edges aren't thin by any means, but not as long as the rest of my head and they are making this transition a bit harder.
> ...


 
Have you tried applying some moisture and oil or gel & applying a scarf to hold your edges down until dry (& smoothed out)? That does not always work, but water, some coconut oil & 30-45 minutes with my silk scarf does a world of good for me!
I have not used a staightening comb on my edges since beginning my transition.
Also I would definitely say your edges will get longer and fuller with time and become easier to mange HTH...


----------



## Sequoia (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm about a year relaxer free and i took out my braids yesterday to get them redone.  My problem is i don't know what to do with my hair after a DC.

I put some curls whipped cream( trying to use it up) then some Qhemet's heavy cream then did a quick blow dry but my NG felt so rough and dry! Any recommendations for a good leave-in for 4b-z hair?  I'm thinking of trying the lustrasilk shea butter con...


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sequoia said:


> I'm about a year relaxer free and i took out my braids yesterday to get them redone. My problem is i don't know what to do with my hair after a DC.
> 
> I put some curls whipped cream( trying to use it up) then some Qhemet's heavy cream then did a quick blow dry but my NG felt so rough and dry! Any recommendations for a good leave-in for 4b-z hair? I'm thinking of trying the lustrasilk shea butter con...


 
I think it depends on how you plan on styling your hair. I think that Lustrasilk might be too thick for a blow out, but perfect for a twist out or wash n go. In my experience, heavy leave-in + heat = dull looking, sticky, stiff hair. 

I like VO5 moisture milks as leave-ins right now b/c they're very light so they don't weigh down my hair or build up quickly and the smell good. I always seal with oil and then put serum on my demarcation line and ends to help with detangling and keeping moisture. 

Did you use any kind of heat protectant or serum on your hair before you blow-dried?


----------



## Sequoia (Apr 25, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I think it depends on how you plan on styling your hair. I think that Lustrasilk might be too thick for a blow out, but perfect for a twist out or wash n go. In my experience, heavy leave-in + heat = dull looking, sticky, stiff hair.
> 
> I like VO5 moisture milks as leave-ins right now b/c they're very light so they don't weigh down my hair or build up quickly and the smell good. I always seal with oil and then put serum on my demarcation line and ends to help with detangling and keeping moisture.
> 
> Did you use any kind of heat protectant or serum on your hair before you blow-dried?



Err, no .  It was a really quick blow dry- about 1/2 mins a section just to take away the dampness.  I wasn't sure if i'd get better results with airdrying but the whole washing and dc'ing process was taking forever esp with trying to keep my hair from tangling.

ETA: Thanks for the tips; will look out for a lighter leave-in and remember to seal with coconut oil.  & use a serum if i'm gonna blow dry.  I think i'll have to experiment and see if air drying would be more beneficial.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 27, 2009)

Just checking in.... Getting my hair ready for some kinky twist.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 27, 2009)

I"m still hanging in there ... so far roller-sets are helping out a lot.


----------



## MummysGirl (Apr 27, 2009)

Just over 18 weeks post and checking in...

My longest relaxer stretch is 19 weeks so I am about to enter unfamiliar territory... right now my hair is doing okay. What's good for me so far:

1. Cowash three times a week (light protein cowash once in a while)
2. DC on two of the above days
3. Detangling while conditioner is in my hair.
4. Henna every 3-4 weeks and I tried henna gloss on Saturday and my hair loves it (definitely a keeper)
5. I'm loving my new moisturising spritz (water, glycerin, cheapie con and evoo) and I sometimes seal with my shea/aloe/castor oil/coconut oil mix or I moisturise with the shea mix.
6. Low mani hairstyles, my hair is usually held back with a head/alice band and either left down or pinned up. I don't do braid outs as often as I thought I'd need to.
7. Shampoo wash when needed, I've found out my hair doesn't need shampoo as often as I thought!

I will try cowashing more days a week during the warmer months, I work out Mon-Fri and it'll be so nice to cowash my hair after my morning sessions.

HHG ladies


----------



## countrychickd (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there as well. I'm 18 weeks post, and I'm two weeks over my latest relaxer stretch.  I'm now in unfamiliar territory, but my hair is holding up really well.  I cowash often, self-trimmed recently, and I'm thinking of changing my style up from buns to braid outs or something.  I'll need to find me a staple moisturizer already though.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Apr 27, 2009)

I just hit 5 months (20 weeks) this past Saturday and am still excited and loving it.  While going through my hair and prepping it for blow drying, my stylist said, "You know what?... I think you're really going to like the texture you have."  I responded, "No YOU'RE really going to like it... I already love it!"  (then she playfully smacked me upside the head).

My length is very noticeable (after the shrinkage is blown out)
My hair doesn't get as dry anymore (thanks to EVOO pre-poos, and daily moisture to the roots
Still very little to no breakage (thanks to finger combing, and only washing/heat every two weeks)

One thing I have also noticed is that my natural hair is doing that growing "up and out thing" that people have mentioned on the board, you know how the hair grows up and out before it starts to grow down?  No wonder why I can never get my hair to lie flat even when I sleep on it.  I'm not going fight it and trying to beat it into submission with heat and fooling with it but embrace it with voluminous spirals and curly styles.

My hair is returning the gratitude by growing healthy and strong.  I'm proud of myself because this is my very first transition or even what relaxers call stretch.  I use to relax every 6 weeks!  Also, my hair can't be pinned up even put into a phony pony because it's too short.  I'm doing it!


----------



## brebre928 (Apr 27, 2009)

Today marks 4 months....yaaaay me


----------



## trey21 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey all!  I'm checking in as I move into 22 weeks post.  So far its going good but the urge to chop is really strong.  Still hanging tough!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats BreBre! how has your transition been so far?


----------



## brebre928 (Apr 27, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> Congrats BreBre! how has your transition been so far?


 

Thanks...it's been going well so far. I shampoo and condition once a week, than I blow dry it and flat iron it. After that I put Coconut oil in it and roll it up with rollers. 

The only time I ever use heat is on wash day. 

It's soft and easy to comb through, I want to BC soooo bad...lol, but it will be super short. I'm waiting to get a little more length before I BC.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 27, 2009)

Sounds good.  I've been K.I.S.S as well...less manipulation more hair on my head.

Yea, last two times i BC(pre 6 months) I was unhappy with the length and ended up relaxing again. 

off topic but you've got skills with the make-up..love the twiggy eyes


----------



## brebre928 (Apr 27, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> Sounds good. I've been K.I.S.S as well...less manipulation more hair on my head.
> 
> Yea, last two times i BC(pre 6 months) I was unhappy with the length and ended up relaxing again.
> 
> off topic but you've got skills with the make-up..love the twiggy eyes


 

Thank you


----------



## TrendySocialite (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm transitioning!!!!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=360132

Looking forward to walking this path with all of you!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 27, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> I'm transitioning!!!!!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=360132
> 
> Looking forward to walking this path with all of you!




Congrats on your decision. I wish you well!


----------



## countrychickd (Apr 27, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> I'm transitioning!!!!!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=360132
> 
> Looking forward to walking this path with all of you!


 
Congrats lady! I'm excited for you.  We're all excited.  Welcome to the club girl! We will all definitely help each other.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats to all, newcomers and those still going strong.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm rolling up in here at 10 weeks post. I got a sew-in this weekend, my very first  I'll keep it in for eight weeks and after that I will be 18 weeks post.

My stylist is really sweet and I mentioned to her wanting to transition. She told me to prepare myself for lots and lots of shedding when I take down the sew-in. Let's hope I hold my ground ladies


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 28, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy you can do it!!!!

Hope everyone's hanging in there!!!!


----------



## blksndrlla (Apr 28, 2009)

I took my sew-in out last night. Applied coconut oil to my braided hair and went to sleep. When I woke up i took out the braids. I have a crazy amount of breakage/shedding. So, now I am sitting under the dryer with Aphogee in. Hopefully it will help. I only had the sew-in for less than 2 weeks...I wanted to get it done again, but I want to make sure that my hair is in a healthier state first...

9 months out.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Apr 28, 2009)

hey ladies 16 week post

i attempted to do a roller set yesterday and my hair laughed


----------



## BotanyGrl (Apr 28, 2009)

I cowashed my hair and did my first wet bun yesterday. I layered two elastic headbands and it came out looking pretty good. This will be my go to summer style when I don't have time.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Apr 28, 2009)

Regarding shedding of hair as a result of a sew in. Your hair sheds daily anyway. So because it is braided up, it's not able to shed. So it will be appear that it's a lot of shed hair, because it's 2 weeks, 2 months, however long you kept the sew-in, worth of hair shedding. Don't become overly alarmed. DC and treat your hair gently and I will think you will be fine.

That's my .02,


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Apr 28, 2009)

I feel like relaxing.  

not because of breakage, but because of poofage, shrinkage, and hot weather.  But I'd still get poofing and shrinking, granted much less, if i did my texlax, but yea.

I shall weather this storm.  Hopefully.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 28, 2009)

stick it out cinnamizz!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 28, 2009)

I cant believe that ive done my own kinky twist. They are so pretty.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 29, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> ajoyfuljoy you can do it!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone's hanging in there!!!!


 
yep!  Welcome arr1216


----------



## countrychickd (Apr 29, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I cowashed my hair and did my first wet bun yesterday. I layered two elastic headbands and it came out looking pretty good. This will be my go to summer style when I don't have time.


 
I've been cowashing daily lately, and doing wet buns, and my hair loves it, specifically my new growth. It's really easy to detangle, and very easy to manage. 



CinnaMizz said:


> I feel like relaxing.
> 
> not because of breakage, but because of poofage, shrinkage, and hot weather. But I'd still get poofing and shrinking, granted much less, if i did my texlax, but yea.
> 
> I shall weather this storm. Hopefully.


 
CinnaMizz you can do it.  Don't let that tempt you girl.  Poofage, shrinkage, or whatever...I'm sure it's gorgeous!



Loves Harmony said:


> I cant believe that ive done my own kinky twist. They are so pretty.


 
I wanna see. I really want to do some on my own as well. Any tips?


----------



## jreagins (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm still chugging along.. May 14th will be 19 months for my transition.. 1 more month and then I'm chopping (maybe). I'm moving back to TX, but we'll be near the coast ,it'll be interesting to see if my hair needs change because of the climate change. (humidity, water quality, 100 degree weather)... We shall see... im excited!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 29, 2009)

did a heavy trim last night. trying to actually bring out the layers in my hair. on the bottom i only cut about 1/2 inch. but as i got closer to the top i cut off up upwards of 2-3 inches. it looks and feels sooo much better. and I am getting closer to all natural. i am probably 75-80% natural now =)


----------



## Morenita (Apr 29, 2009)

CinnaMizz said:


> I feel like relaxing.
> 
> not because of breakage, but because of poofage, shrinkage, and hot weather.  But I'd still get poofing and shrinking, granted much less, if i did my texlax, but yea.
> 
> I shall weather this storm.  Hopefully.



Nooo, don't do it! Step away from the ledge  Think of it this way... you can always finish out your transition, and if you don't like it, you can texlax. But if you cave in and texlax now, if you ever decided to transition again, you would have to start all over.

FindingMe. I love your new avy!

I henna'ed today. I think I may straighten, we'll see. I cut about 1/2-1 inch again this past weekend. My ends feel healthier. Fighting the urge more and more as the weather gets warmer...


----------



## blksndrlla (Apr 30, 2009)

I did my first bantu knot out last night/this morning. I really think this may be my go to style. I've tried twist outs, buns and weave and this is my favorite so far. My hair was a 2-3 day old light blow dry. I just sprayed it with water, VO5, wave noueavau, olive oil and water as i did each small section. My only complaint is it takes forever to dry! I did them at 2 this morning at they weren't dry at 9 ...So, I know it is highly unlikely i will do it on wet hair.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 2, 2009)

19 weeks post today 
From tomorrow, I will be stepping into the unknown! Never been unrelaxed a day after 19 weeks post... my hair is doing really well... thanks to: cowashing, my moisturising spritz, also my shea mix moisturiser, DCs, low mani styles. 

I am loving my hair right now.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 2, 2009)

This is what my new growth is looking like?


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (May 2, 2009)

Hey ladies 

I've been transitioning since March 3, 2008, and I think I'll be BCing in December. Right now what keeps me going is my flat ironing and wearing it straight.


----------



## Soliel185 (May 2, 2009)

I'm thinking about trying Diva Smooth...

Not so much because I want to wear my hair straight - but because I'm getting really lazy about washing and conditioning b/c I don't want to deal with the aftermath 

My hair isn't even very tangly - it just takes FOREVER to get through all of it and then it want's to fight me when it's time to get put away. I'm also going to Louisiana later this month with my SO..and the "good hair/bad hair" debate is still very much alive and well there. If my SO gives me the erplexed face ONE time about some escaped kitchen peas on the back of my neck I swear I will :hardslap:


----------



## SouthernBeauty (May 3, 2009)

Today I am 21 weeks post! It is going pretty well I just am sooo ready to do the big chop! I am mostly wearing the wash and go and I have to up my deep conditioning to at least 2-3x a week (I have been slacking). I will post a pic when I am at midpoint which is at the end of this month.


----------



## diva24 (May 3, 2009)

October seems so long ago, but not long enough. The transition continues.


----------



## Whimsy (May 3, 2009)

My transition's going ok.  I washed my har last night for the first time in 2 weeks when I trimmed and I see there's not much left to go!  I'm so excited.  I'm going to try doing some twists on my hair even though I have relaxed ends.  We'll see how it goes.

Hope everyone's doing well on their transition these days.

Soleil what exactly is diva smooth?


----------



## blksndrlla (May 3, 2009)

I did another set of bantu knots on friday and took them out saturday. I did them on half dry fresh washed hair. They came out nice. Not what i expected, but they were nice. My problem is the birds nest effect I get. I get it with braidouts and twist outs too. Its like a halo of hairs on top of the set style. Anyone else have this problem? What do you use to eliminate it? Maybe it's because i don't use setting lotions...


----------



## spinspinshuga (May 3, 2009)

I'm only 22.5 weeks post, but I'm transitioning. I feel like I'm losing length, which is odd because I'm accustomed to stretching for up to a year, but I'm hoping it's just stress. Hope it's going well with everyone!


----------



## Skiggle (May 3, 2009)

3 more months till 1 year 
of me transitioning..
time goes by fast!

Good luck girlies..


----------



## -Love Love* (May 3, 2009)

Hey ladies....I'm just checking in to update on my transition and get help.

I'm on month....5. I haven't really had to deal with my hair because its in braids. I'm thinking about wearing it out for the summer and then getting it braided again for the beginning of school. Can you tell me about your 5th month in your transition? 

Before I get it rebraided I was thinking about doing a mini chop...tell me what you think ladies.


----------



## Skiggle (May 3, 2009)

-Love said:


> Hey ladies....I'm just checking in to update on my transition and get help.
> 
> I'm on month....5. I haven't really had to deal with my hair because its in braids. I'm thinking about wearing it out for the summer and then getting it braided again for the beginning of school. Can you tell me about your 5th month in your transition?
> 
> Before I get it rebraided I was thinking about doing a mini chop...tell me what you think ladies.


 
5 months into
mine I was in kinky twists
after I took'em out
I trimmed the ends.
* they were terrible*

But I would give your
hair a break after you take'em
*I'm going to do that...*
I have been wearing twists/braids
for the last 7 months..

around July I'll take my braids
out and maybe wear a wig.. 

Hoped I help!


----------



## black_beauty22 (May 3, 2009)

Hey ladies. Checking in at 6 months post!! Can't wait to be completely natural. Planned BC is Dec 2009!!! Yeeeeeeyyyyyy!!! 

Happy transitioning everyone!


----------



## claudia05 (May 4, 2009)

Checking in at 44 weeks post (10months and 2weeks)...

My transition started getting rough in Feb. Lost _lots_ of relaxed ends . My hair was looking very bad so I got a mini-chop and kinky twists put in on Wed. I was worried about the braids being too heavy for my fine hair, but the twists are so light that I forget that I have them when I put it up. The stylist kept them at shoulder length and didn't braid tightly. I could actually move my forehead _and_ move the twists around without feeling a thing when she finished... 

I really wanted to transition for 2years, then 18months, but my naps have other plans ...so I'll probably bc when I take this set of twists out (past my 1yr mark) and stay braided up till next spring or summer...


----------



## pmichael52172 (May 4, 2009)

I'm a little past 5 months.  I don't wear any braids or weaves.  I'm surprised that I haven't experienced hardly any noticeable breakage!  I wash and press roots bi-weekly and don't touch until the next two weeks.  

My last dusting of the ends was at my 3rd month (I dust as needed).  I won't be BC'ing, just growing and dusting and growing and dusting until I'm completely natural.


----------



## Ltown (May 4, 2009)

I'm still motivated to transition especially after seeing Allandra do 72 weeks. I won't have to transition that long since started at CL. I'm having a hard time getting it to stay straigthen even with sabino it's resisting right now.


----------



## Allandra (May 4, 2009)

Still hanging in there at 79 weeks.


----------



## LuyshuZ (May 4, 2009)

56 Weeks post here... Double bunning it today...


----------



## countrychickd (May 4, 2009)

Keep it up ladies. You all are doing so great.  Inspiration! I'm 19 weeks post, and still doing great.  This is the easy stages I've heard.


----------



## Allandra (May 4, 2009)

LuyshuZ said:


> 56 Weeks post here... Double bunning it today...


Love those curls in your siggy pic.


----------



## Morenita (May 5, 2009)

So, here's an update pic/length check. I should have taken a texture shot, but I have trouble with those, so maybe next time  My ends were looking pretty good, but I did some snipping anyway. I'm not scared of the scissors anymore clearly  Reminder though, I do use OCT  So my hair retains tremendous growth, even with all of my cutting 

February(Left)  May(Right)


----------



## Eisani (May 5, 2009)

Great progress, Morenita! It can get tough trying to grow/retain length while transitioning, but it looks like you've figured out what works for you!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 5, 2009)

Morenita said:


> So, here's an update pic/length check. I should have taken a texture shot, but I have trouble with those, so maybe next time  My ends were looking pretty good, but I did some snipping anyway. I'm not scared of the scissors anymore clearly  Reminder though, I do use OCT  So my hair retains tremendous growth, even with all of my cutting
> 
> February(Left) May(Right)


 
Looking good, how many weeks posts are you?


----------



## MummysGirl (May 5, 2009)

Admirable and Inspiring length retention!!!

Your natural texture in your siggy is yummy! 


Morenita said:


> So, here's an update pic/length check. I should have taken a texture shot, but I have trouble with those, so maybe next time  My ends were looking pretty good, but I did some snipping anyway. I'm not scared of the scissors anymore clearly  Reminder though, I do use OCT  So my hair retains tremendous growth, even with all of my cutting


----------



## Morenita (May 5, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Great progress, Morenita! It can get tough trying to grow/retain length while transitioning, but it looks like you've figured out what works for you!



Thanks Eisani, I'm tryin' ta catch up to you and Whimsy  ! It took me a long time, but yep, I have found what works for me for the most part  At first, I was so caught up in the length that I thought that I would only focus on that and just let my hair grow and grow, not really ever trimming. But then I got to thinking, well wth, when would this transition end then, 5 years? So, I reevaluated after reading your post a while back about you and your hairdresser's discussion about the same thing and decided then that I would do the same. Focus on the transition first, and if the length came, then I'd take that too! Shorter story, I trim when I get the urge and I don't feel bad about it 



BlondeByDesire said:


> Looking good, how many weeks posts are you?


 Thank you! Girl, you done made me go back and count the weeks  I'm 60 weeks this week!



MummysGirl said:


> Admirable and Inspiring length retention!!!
> 
> Your natural texture in your siggy is yummy!


 Thank you!!! I can only hope that my full head of hair turns out half as decent as that


----------



## chelleyrock (May 5, 2009)

This thread is so inspirational.  I wasn't going to make my final decision to transition until June but what's a month, right?  I'm 21 weeks post and my roots aren't giving me that much trouble (yet).  I'm still able to rollerset and only flat iron the roots.  KeraCare Humecto, glycerin and aloe vera have been my friends.  Now I must make sure to up the protein before my hair becomes too soft/mushy and decides to break.


----------



## FindingMe (May 5, 2009)

Morenita said:


> So, here's an update pic/length check. I should have taken a texture shot, but I have trouble with those, so maybe next time  My ends were looking pretty good, but I did some snipping anyway. I'm not scared of the scissors anymore clearly  Reminder though, I do use OCT  So my hair retains tremendous growth, even with all of my cutting
> 
> February(Left) May(Right)


 

:wow:Girl, I love the way your hair is growing out!!!!:luv2:

*GREAT JOB!!!!!!! Your hair looks fab!!!!*


----------



## FindingMe (May 5, 2009)

:update::update::update::update::update:

 *Check out my weekly regi on my 13 month post hair, newly updated in my FOTKI *

http://public.fotki.com/FindingMe/1-year-post-relaxer/

:update::update::update::update::update:


----------



## MummysGirl (May 5, 2009)

Ooh pretty braidout on gorgeous hair 

I'd love to be able to transition for up to 2 years but I'm setting my 1st goal as 1 year and if/*WHEN* I get there successfully... 18 months will be my next target and I'll be impressed if I can make it to 2 years.

HHG!

P.S. I'll add you as a friend on fotki if you don't mind.



FindingMe said:


> :update::update::update::update::update:
> 
> *Check out my weekly regi on my 13 month post hair, newly updated in my FOTKI *
> 
> ...


----------



## BotanyGrl (May 5, 2009)

Ladies, I just did the most amazing rollerset on over 7 months of transitioning hair. I've been getting compliments all day! I just took some pictures and I'll upload them when I get out of class. 

The only con is that it took me almost 4 hours from start to finish so I'm definitely not doing it again.

1 hour for pooing, dcing, and rinsing
1 1/2 hour to set
50 min to dry
10 min to blow out and style


----------



## Morenita (May 5, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> :wow:Girl, I love the way your hair is growing out!!!!:luv2:
> 
> *GREAT JOB!!!!!!! Your hair looks fab!!!!*



Thanks so much girl  And YAY, a Fotki update!! Looking *great!*


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 5, 2009)

so i decided to try doing on those wraps with a scarf today. it looks so cute! and my scarf is the ish because it def says "I <3 Jesus" all over =)


----------



## FindingMe (May 5, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Ooh pretty braidout on gorgeous hair
> 
> I'd love to be able to transition for up to 2 years but I'm setting my 1st goal as 1 year and if/*WHEN* I get there successfully... 18 months will be my next target and I'll be impressed if I can make it to 2 years.
> 
> ...


 
I feel you!  I am taking it day by day, but I am SO loving my hair right now, I feel like I could transition for another year, no issues.  I have gotten into a routine and loving it....

HHG!  YAY!  Thanks, I love new FOTKI friends



BotanyGrl said:


> Ladies, I just did the most amazing rollerset on over 7 months of transitioning hair. I've been getting compliments all day! I just took some pictures and I'll upload them when I get out of class.
> 
> The only con is that it took me almost 4 hours from start to finish so I'm definitely not doing it again.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I saw that lovely rollerset on your pretty face!  I can't believe you got it that straight!  GOOD JOB!



Black Hoya Chick said:


> so i decided to try doing on those wraps with a scarf today. it looks so cute! and my scarf is the ish because it def says "I <3 Jesus" all over =)


 
Pics please!


----------



## Morenita (May 5, 2009)

chelleyrock said:


> This thread is so inspirational.  I wasn't going to make my final decision to transition until June but what's a month, right?  I'm 21 weeks post and my roots aren't giving me that much trouble (yet).  I'm still able to rollerset and only flat iron the roots.  KeraCare Humecto, glycerin and aloe vera have been my friends.  Now I must make sure to up the protein before my hair becomes too soft/mushy and decides to break.



Hey, welcome! It's no big deal to decide a month earlier than you had planned. You can always change your mind if you want, but we will encourage you at every turn 



BotanyGrl said:


> Ladies, I just did the most amazing rollerset on over 7 months of transitioning hair. I've been getting compliments all day! I just took some pictures and I'll upload them when I get out of class.
> 
> The only con is that it took me almost 4 hours from start to finish so I'm definitely not doing it again.
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty, can't wait for the pics! :Flahsssss


----------



## blksndrlla (May 5, 2009)

Hey fellow transitioners...

I will be trying the coconut milk/lime "natural" relaxer concotion...I am straightening for the first time in a few months....I will let you all know how it goes...


----------



## blksndrlla (May 6, 2009)

I will never ever...ever ever do the coconut milk/lime concotion. Let me tell you how this went. I got up early this morning and went to the grocery store and bought the crap. i got home and put in my hair like a relaxer and then coated the length of the hair. I sat under a warm dryer for about 20 minutes. I washed it out and my hair SUCKED! It was dry feeling and hard...kinda wiry. i was not surprised that it slightly altered my hair color. I was hoping the coconut milk would keep it from doing it, but it didn't.  So, I washed it. Then I put in coconut oil and EVOO...sat under the dryer. The plastic cap melted to my head. My hair still felt quite horrible. So, I slathererd in a bunch of CON and detangled. It's still sitting in my hair as i type... My hair morning sucked!


----------



## Morenita (May 6, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> I will never ever...ever ever do the coconut milk/lime concotion. Let me tell you how this went. I got up early this morning and went to the grocery store and bought the crap. i got home and put in my hair like a relaxer and then coated the length of the hair. I sat under a warm dryer for about 20 minutes. I washed it out and my hair SUCKED! It was dry feeling and hard...kinda wiry. i was not surprised that it slightly altered my hair color. I was hoping the coconut milk would keep it from doing it, but it didn't.  So, I washed it. Then I put in coconut oil and EVOO...sat under the dryer. The plastic cap melted to my head. My hair still felt quite horrible. So, I slathererd in a bunch of CON and detangled. It's still sitting in my hair as i type... My hair morning sucked!



I'm sorry that it turned out so bad! I tried a coconut milk rinse last year when I first joined. I hated it so much that I re-washed my hair immediately lol. Never again!


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Sounds pretty, can't wait for the pics! :Flahsssss


 

She did a thread:  lovely hair and lovely lady! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=362455


----------



## Morenita (May 6, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> She did a thread:  lovely hair and lovely lady!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=362455



Oo thanks! Off to check it out


----------



## keepithealthy (May 6, 2009)

Hello ladies all of you are so supportive.I haven't posted much on this thread but I am 12 weeks post relaxer. It has been a bit of a hard journey for me. I am used to relaxing my head every 4 to 6 weeks. I was so frustrated in the very beginning and wanted to relax my head but my baby sister convinced me to hold on. Then I wanted to bc but I don't think I'm ready to deal with my hair being that short just yet. Right now it's in braids. Which is making it easier for me to not be frustrated with the two textures. I am really excited about my natural hair! I think I am being a bit impatient...lol well just venting. thanks for reading.


----------



## LuyshuZ (May 6, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Love those curls in your siggy pic.



Ty =). 

I need to start taking more pics straitened and washed, to give me some sort of visual of pr. That section stretches to my collar bone. My hair only had an 4-5 inches of growth at my 12 and a half month mark. I have a few things I can change with diet/exercise and see how that goes.


----------



## Dominican09 (May 6, 2009)

Hello everyone!!! I'm in!


----------



## Allandra (May 6, 2009)

LuyshuZ said:


> Ty =).
> 
> I need to start taking more pics straitened and washed, to give me some sort of visual of pr. That section stretches to my collar bone. My hair only had an 4-5 inches of growth at my 12 and a half month mark. I have a few things I can change with diet/exercise and see how that goes.


I need to start taking more pics too.  I haven't taken any pictures with my hair wet.  I'll have to ask my DH to do that (hope he doesn't look at me all crazy).


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 6, 2009)

My two textures ...


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 6, 2009)

so um....I just saw missmarie's fotki and i might have a problem now...here hair was FAB-U-LOUS after her long a*s transition. so now i am SERIOUSLY comtemplating not chopping until at least my two year mark. like for real! so i am gonna pause on the whole monthly trimming thing and let it grow out over the summer, then i will see how i feel come the date my chop is SUPPOSED to happen. I KNEW i shouldn't have looked. lol


----------



## cinnamin316 (May 6, 2009)

Everyone is doing so great with their hair. I'm about 25 months post and it seems like my hair is growing sooo slowly. I just started taking a multi vitamin so hopefully that will help some.


----------



## Allandra (May 6, 2009)

cinnamin316 said:


> Everyone is doing so great with their hair. I'm about 25 months post and it seems like my hair is growing sooo slowly. I just started taking a multi vitamin so hopefully that will help some.


Wow @ 25 months.  Way to go.  How much relaxed hair do you have left?


----------



## cinnamin316 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks  I just got my hair cut even so I may have like 4-5 inches left in the front and in the back on the right side it is all natual but on the left side there is like an inch of relaxed hair left. The left side grows slower than the right so to keep it even when straight i leave that one inch there lol.


----------



## countrychickd (May 6, 2009)

Dominican09 said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm in!


 
Welcome lady! Good luck with your transition! You can do it!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (May 7, 2009)

I had a growth spurt and I did a some more cutting.

I'm in week 23.  I was getting frustrated last week, but I'm back in my groove.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 7, 2009)

I'm 61wks post and I straightened my hair for the first time in 3 months.  I did a ponytail rollerset then a silk wrap with saran wrap.  I straightened the roots a little with a ceramic iron on low setting.  My hair was about 1-2 inches from BSL (Natural hair is almost NL-top of SL)and very shiny and soft.  I have a major seminar presentation tomorrow morning so I'm going to try to get it a little smoother so I can wear it out.  

I have to admit I don't really miss straight hair.  I like the ease of putting it into a pony tail and bun but I love my curlies.  Straightening also has allowed me to see how healthy my hair has become so I know I'm doing something right.  Just pray for me and my continued transition(as I pray for you)I may BC in July (70wks) rather than September (82wks).


----------



## countrychickd (May 7, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm 61wks post and I straightened my hair for the first time in 3 months. I did a ponytail rollerset then a silk wrap with saran wrap. I straightened the roots a little with a ceramic iron on low setting. My hair was about 1-2 inches from BSL (Natural hair is almost NL-top of SL)and very shiny and soft. I have a major seminar presentation tomorrow morning so I'm going to try to get it a little smoother so I can wear it out.
> 
> I have to admit I don't really miss straight hair. I like the ease of putting it into a pony tail and bun but I love my curlies. Straightening also has allowed me to see how healthy my hair has become so I know I'm doing something right. Just pray for me and my continued transition(as I pray for you)I may BC in July (70wks) rather than September (82wks).


 
Wow 61 weeks!!! Inspirational! I hope I can make it that far. That's great.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 7, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm 61wks post and I straightened my hair for the first time in 3 months. I did a ponytail rollerset then a silk wrap with saran wrap. I straightened the roots a little with a ceramic iron on low setting. My hair was about 1-2 inches from BSL (Natural hair is almost NL-top of SL)and very shiny and soft. I have a major seminar presentation tomorrow morning so I'm going to try to get it a little smoother so I can wear it out.
> 
> I have to admit I don't really miss straight hair. I like the ease of putting it into a pony tail and bun but I love my curlies. Straightening also has allowed me to see how healthy my hair has become so I know I'm doing something right. Just pray for me and my continued transition(as I pray for you)I may BC in July (70wks) rather than September (82wks).


 
Wow, that's excellent.  I wish you continued success with your transition and future BC.  I applaud all the ladies who have transitioned for nearly 2 years.


----------



## -Love Love* (May 7, 2009)

Transitioners...I have  a question tell me what you think ladies: 

So next week when I take my hair down [I have kinky twists right now] I'm thinking about getting side bangs and rinsing my hair black. Is this too much to do while transitioning? I'm on month 5...Let me know ladies...


Also how are you wearing your hair for the summer?


----------



## Skiggle (May 7, 2009)

-Love said:


> Transitioners...I have  a question tell me what you think ladies:
> 
> So next week when I take my hair down [I have kinky twists right now] I'm thinking about getting side bangs and rinsing my hair black. Is this too much to do while transitioning? I'm on month 5...Let me know ladies...
> 
> ...




I think the bangs are great, I don't see any problem
there..*I mean the perm ends are going to be cut off anyways*


This summer: Wigs, braid outs, co-washes


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (May 7, 2009)

I think bangs are always cute.  will the bangs be long?

I plan to do twist-outs and flat ironing.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 8, 2009)

Wow!!!! I can't say this enough - I admire ladies who transition for a year and more. 61 weeks!!!! 

HHG!

Good luck at your presentation.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm 61wks post and I straightened my hair for the first time in 3 months.  I did a ponytail rollerset then a silk wrap with saran wrap.  I straightened the roots a little with a ceramic iron on low setting.  My hair was about 1-2 inches from BSL (Natural hair is almost NL-top of SL)and very shiny and soft.  I have a major seminar presentation tomorrow morning so I'm going to try to get it a little smoother so I can wear it out.
> 
> I have to admit I don't really miss straight hair.  I like the ease of putting it into a pony tail and bun but I love my curlies.  Straightening also has allowed me to see how healthy my hair has become so I know I'm doing something right.  Just pray for me and my continued transition(as I pray for you)I may BC in July (70wks) rather than September (82wks).


----------



## RubyWoo (May 8, 2009)

Hey ladies!  I currently, 31 weeks post relaxer.  This is my second time around transitioning. I transitioned last year for six months before giving in.   My new growth was sooo dry that I feared what I would expect after BC'ing.  Nonetheless, after doing my twin sister's gorgeous natural hair (she's been natural for almost 8 years) and getting new products I'm now confident that I'll be able to manage my hair and I'm so excited to see my hair.  I've been weaving it up so my transition has been real easy.  I wear wigs between installs.  I've been using and rotating with better products such as Abba, AG and Joico in addition to my beloved Mizani and Redken.  My new growth is soft and moist.  I plan to BC after I take out this current install so that means I have four more weeks to go.  I'll be about 8 months post by then.  I can't wait!  I was initially planning to go 1 year but I don't want to chicken out like I did last time.  I also don't want to deal with two textures for too long.


----------



## Whimsy (May 8, 2009)

cinnamin316 said:


> Thanks  I just got my hair cut even so I may have like 4-5 inches left in the front and in the back on the right side it is all natual but on the left side there is like an inch of relaxed hair left. The left side grows slower than the right so to keep it even when straight i leave that one inch there lol.


 

AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH oh my god thats awesome!!!!
25 months!!! you're a soldier!!!!!! so no BC at all just gradual trims for you.
GO HEAD WITH YOUR BAD SELF!!!!!

PIX PIX PIX
we need PIX!!!!!


----------



## Whimsy (May 8, 2009)

-Love said:


> Transitioners...I have a question tell me what you think ladies:
> 
> So next week when I take my hair down [I have kinky twists right now] I'm thinking about getting side bangs and rinsing my hair black. Is this too much to do while transitioning? I'm on month 5...Let me know ladies...
> 
> ...


 
girl do it!!!!

i'm braidout queen this summer.


----------



## LuyshuZ (May 8, 2009)

Has anyone else been obsessed with with just having the water on their hair?. I found myself co-washing twice in one day after letting my hair airdry, two days in a row.


----------



## CarLiTa (May 8, 2009)

Hey all!

i'm at Week 43... so almost 10 months. My growth must have slowed down to an extent because not everywhere has 5 inches 
I mean, the front is quite short, and that's to be expected, but in a lot of places I still just see a little over 4 inches. 

I hope that by the year mark, my hair will have caught up. 

I need your advice!

what do i do with this hair for the summer??? i'm interning in corporate america... and i don't know what to do with my hair. whenever i sleep on it, the next day i need to wet it for it to look decent... and i wear a headband.

I won't be able to do all of that every morning for work... a headband isn't business attire...
should i be getting it blowdried every other week? what if i want to work out?

I'm really not a fan of braids, but I feel like I am running out of options. Help!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 8, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Wow!!!! I can't say this enough - I admire ladies who transition for a year and more. 61 weeks!!!!
> 
> HHG!
> 
> Good luck at your presentation.


 Thanks.  The presentation went well.  I'm so glad its over.  I can't believe I've gone that long without a relaxer.  I used to stretch them up to six months so I guess I was used to it.  I love my curlies and I embrace them.



BlondeByDesire said:


> Wow, that's excellent. I wish you continued success with your transition and future BC. I applaud all the ladies who have transitioned for nearly 2 years.


 
I haven't really had a hard transition because I have had no time to worry about my hair due to the nature of my job.  I would poo, then condition, and DC once a week since thats all I had time for.  I just planned on growing it out until there was hardly any relaxed ends left.  It wasn't until I was on LHCF that I actually decided to do a BC.



countrychickd said:


> Wow 61 weeks!!! Inspirational! I hope I can make it that far. That's great.


 
You can definitely do it.  If you just continue with your regimen and fall in love with your hair like I have then the time will fly by.  I wish I had known all I know now because my hair would be a lot healthier.  I can't say it would be longer since my job is pretty stressful and I know it takes it toll on my hair but I definitely would be happier with my length.  

HHG all!!!


----------



## cinnamin316 (May 8, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH oh my god thats awesome!!!!
> 25 months!!! you're a soldier!!!!!! so no BC at all just gradual trims for you.
> GO HEAD WITH YOUR BAD SELF!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you but you are right behind me. Your hair looks amazing, soooo much growth. 

I have pics in my fotki (siggy) documenting my transition from month 3. Its not a lot of pics but it gives you an idea. 

Carlita- I set my buns at night and in the morning i just take my scarf off and go. I cant be bothered with my hair in the mornings. Normally if i do my bun right i can wear it for 2 days.


----------



## FindingMe (May 8, 2009)

-Love said:


> Transitioners...I have a question tell me what you think ladies:
> 
> So next week when I take my hair down [I have kinky twists right now] I'm thinking about getting side bangs and rinsing my hair black. Is this too much to do while transitioning? I'm on month 5...Let me know ladies...
> 
> ...


 
I dunno about the bangs.  Are you trying to wear them straight?  I think the black rinse is fine.

I am wearing BRAIDOUTS this summer!


----------



## FindingMe (May 8, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Wow!!!! I can't say this enough - I admire ladies who transition for a year and more. 61 weeks!!!!
> 
> HHG!
> 
> Good luck at your presentation.


 
^^What she said!^^



Whimsy said:


> AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH oh my god thats awesome!!!!
> 25 months!!! you're a soldier!!!!!! so no BC at all just gradual trims for you.
> GO HEAD WITH YOUR BAD SELF!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

^^What she said!^^



CarLiTa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> i'm at Week 43... so almost 10 months. My growth must have slowed down to an extent because not everywhere has 5 inches
> I mean, the front is quite short, and that's to be expected, but in a lot of places I still just see a little over 4 inches.
> ...


 
What kind of headband is it?  I thought headbands were fine for working in corporate america...If it were me, I would rock my usual braidout and be done, _maybe _pulling it into a low pony at the nape of my neck or in a bun...IMHO, corporate america needs to get used to different types of hairstyles including afro-centric ones...but that's another discussion and also a decision for you to be at peace with-

How come you can't wet it ever day (or at least just the mashed down parts) and apply a nice oil or some aloe vera gel to keep the moisture in it?  

There are plenty of nice headbands you can buy that are more profesional for work.  I've seen a ton at Target or Claire's or even in my local grocery.

I need to see some pics or understand a little more about your length and hairtype before I can offer some really detailed suggestions...


----------



## -Love Love* (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the responses ladies. One member asked if the bangs will be long...I'm not sure. And for those who use a rinse, what brand?

@ Finding me I'm gonna wear them straight. unless I do like a braidout or rollerset. 


What style of braids do you guys use for braid outs?


----------



## FindingMe (May 8, 2009)

-Love said:


> Thanks for the responses ladies. One member asked if the bangs will be long...I'm not sure. And for those who use a rinse, what brand?
> 
> @ Finding me I'm gonna wear them straight. unless I do like a braidout or rollerset.
> 
> ...


 
Gotcha.  Wearing straight bangs for me wouldn't do right bc my roots would get puffy too quick.  I am too lazy to keep up with them...LOL  I am in to low or no maintenance right now!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (May 9, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> ^^What she said!^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO, headbands are professional.  I work in law and they're everywhere (I even use them myself).


----------



## CarLiTa (May 9, 2009)

could i see pix of the headbands you're talking about, if possible?


----------



## CarLiTa (May 9, 2009)

As for my hair, I am 3c/4a with 4-5 inches of newgrowth and bone straight ends.

if i had a good detangling brush, it would be easier to brush the hair back in a ponytail...


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (May 10, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> could i see pix of the headbands you're talking about, if possible?



My headbands are usually in brown, blue, black, or red, and are made of leather.  They are about the size of the ones pasted below,  and I position them like this:


----------



## Morenita (May 10, 2009)

Ok so with all of the talk about headbands, thought I'd throw this link out there. Mind you these are *expensive*, but I am dying to get me some. Just trying to justify it to myself and DH erplexed These accessories make me want to B/C right now lol! I wouldn't mind short hair rocking every single one of these. 

I also think that these are more than professional if you're looking for something for the working world.

http://www.franceluxe.com/c/Headbands/Headbands.html


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 10, 2009)

***double post*** posted in APL challenge thread as well.

I don't think I've ever posted pictures in this thread.  It's been a year since I cut all my hair off.  I didn't take too many pictures, but here it goes.

May 28th- Randomly cut all hair off









September 19th- natural hair is growing pretty fast





October 7th-Bored with wearing the wigs and decided to texturize hair!  Same day, decided to start my transition without the BC





Today May 9th(almost 1 year since my random BC, 6.5 months into transition, 1-2 inches of relaxed hair left in front, relaxed ends in the back have broken off), Poo'd with Hairveda products.  These pictures are pre-DC, straight after my poo with no product in hair









I'm too lazy to straighten my hair. Enjoy!


----------



## Ltown (May 10, 2009)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY and HAPPY TRANSITION.

I'm struggling with my transition trying to do different styles instead of phony. Twist out/braidout are too stringy I've done them dry/wet with rollers, I did have one successful braidout but I forgot what I didI'll have to rethink and revisit that one. I'm in no heat ayurveda challenge for one more month so I guess it phony until June. So far reading fotki and blogs of 3b/3c hair type which is fine/curly it's a challenge to style. Since I'm only 8 months and have the summer which is a challenge I'll shut up and phony, just wanted to vent.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 10, 2009)

so...i am back to where i started in my thought process. lol. i think i am gonna wait to get BSL natural hair or almost BSL natural and then chop i guess. this may take until the end of next year. whatever. i don't want short hair ever again. i realized this lately. being able to throw my hair up into a bun is just too convenient. and MissMarie did it, and her hair is FAB. so yeah. 

at the bare minimum i will wait at least 2 years. and this is sounding short now. lol


----------



## Eisani (May 10, 2009)

I got a NICE, deep cut yesterday and I'm back @ bsl/bsb. My ends feel sooo good, and all of my hair is now one length. I'll post pics when I get to work tomorrow. I can't believe its coming up on 18 mos post. If those relaxed ends aren't gone, there s/b very little left after yesterday  I won't be able to tell until my hair is wet again which won't be for a few more days.


----------



## -Love Love* (May 11, 2009)

If anybody wants a transitioning buddy....I'm 17 weeks post 4a/4b


----------



## MummysGirl (May 12, 2009)

Hey, I'm 20.5 weeks post... not sure what my hair type is, I'm definitely a 4. 



-Love said:


> If anybody wants a transitioning buddy....I'm 17 weeks post 4a/4b


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 12, 2009)

*********Double Post - also in Sylvers2 long term transitioning thread********** 

HELP -- I'm starting to experience some breakage/shedding combo  but I'm not giving up  It's the long strands of relaxed hair not just single strands but multiple - It's not a lot but it still exist.

Any suggestions or advice? I may need to up my protein and see if that works.


----------



## FindingMe (May 12, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> ***double post*** posted in APL challenge thread as well.
> 
> I don't think I've ever posted pictures in this thread. It's been a year since I cut all my hair off. I didn't take too many pictures, but here it goes.
> 
> ...


 
WOW!!!!  Your hair is fabulous!!!  Good job!!!



Eisani said:


> I got a NICE, deep cut yesterday and I'm back @ bsl/bsb. My ends feel sooo good, and all of my hair is now one length. I'll post pics when I get to work tomorrow. I can't believe its coming up on 18 mos post. If those relaxed ends aren't gone, there s/b very little left after yesterday  I won't be able to tell until my hair is wet again which won't be for a few more days.


 
I can't wait to see!  YOur hair is SOOOOO pretty!!   The color just makes me envious...



Morenita said:


> Ok so with all of the talk about headbands, thought I'd throw this link out there. Mind you these are *expensive*, but I am dying to get me some. Just trying to justify it to myself and DH erplexed These accessories make me want to B/C right now lol! I wouldn't mind short hair rocking every single one of these.
> 
> I also think that these are more than professional if you're looking for something for the working world.
> 
> http://www.franceluxe.com/c/Headbands/Headbands.html


 
Those are TOO cute!!!  (headbands)  Also, your hair is looking fab!  Check your FOTKI...I left you some messages-


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (May 12, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> *********Double Post - also in Sylvers2 long term transitioning thread**********
> 
> HELP -- I'm starting to experience some breakage/shedding combo  but I'm not giving up  It's the long strands of relaxed hair not just single strands but multiple - It's not a lot but it still exist.
> 
> Any suggestions or advice? I may need to up my protein and see if that works.



What was the last thing you did to your hair _before_ the breaking/shedding?


----------



## natural2be (May 12, 2009)

Just checking in.  Five months and three weeks into my transition and so far so good. Congrats to the new transitioners.


----------



## Whimsy (May 12, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Seems like everyone's doing well. Hi to the new folks!
I'm doing OK, on a wash n go binge right now.  
Still loving my braidouts. 
My edges are not doing so well.  I have to baby them and try to get them growing.


----------



## Allandra (May 12, 2009)

All is going well with my transitioning.


----------



## BotanyGrl (May 12, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> so...i am back to where i started in my thought process. lol. i think i am gonna wait to get BSL natural hair or almost BSL natural and then chop i guess. this may take until the end of next year. whatever. i don't want short hair ever again. i realized this lately. being able to throw my hair up into a bun is just too convenient. and MissMarie did it, and her hair is FAB. so yeah.
> 
> at the bare minimum i will wait at least 2 years. and this is sounding short now. lol


That's my minimum period too. When I want to cut I just head to MissMarie's fotki and get over it. I think she went about three years before cutting her hair off. 

I got my hair cut to just above neck length in highschool and I couldn't do anything with my hair. No buns, ponys, nothing except wear it out... and it was a horrible period... so I know how you feel. I just can't do really short hair right now.


----------



## BotanyGrl (May 12, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Seems like everyone's doing well. Hi to the new folks!
> I'm doing OK, on a wash n go binge right now.
> ...


Off to checkout the blog update... 

ETA: Whimsy I meant to tell you this awhile ago, but your blog never allows me to comment. When I click "post a comment" it does nothing.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 12, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I am transitioning too. I am currently 7 months in. I dont know the exact weeks. I won't be doing a BC until my hair is ATLEAST SL unstretched, which means about 2-2 and a half years. I don't mind though.

Anyway, I have found some great tips from reading this thread. Right now, I am cowashing 5-6x weekly (depends on my workout) and DC'ing once a week. I also wash with CON before my DC. 

Anyone taking any supplements to help with their growth?


----------



## Nuelle (May 12, 2009)

I'm getting fed up with this whole transitioning process!!! I got my hair flat-ironed on Friday and on Saturday I got all dressed up to go to some event, only to have my hair surrender to the humidity, puff up, and revert. I did not have a mirror with me at the time. I like big hair, don't get me wrong, but the two textures were kind of visible, and it was not a good look. I had to wear it in a bun the next day. What a waste! 

I was tempted to BC but my goal is to make it to 18 months. I want to use the next few months to learn to do a few protective and natural styles and create a new regimen for when I do the BC.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 12, 2009)

Nuelle said:


> I'm getting fed up with this whole transitioning process!!! I got my hair flat-ironed on Friday and on Saturday I got all dressed up to go to some event, only to have my hair surrender to the humidity, puff up, and revert. I did not have a mirror with me at the time. I like big hair, don't get me wrong, but the two textures were kind of visible, and it was not a good look. I had to wear it in a bun the next day. What a waste!
> 
> I was tempted to BC but my goal is to make it to 18 months. I want to use the next few months to learn to do a few protective and natural styles and create a new regimen for when I do the BC.




Just curioius: 
Is the majority of your hair relaxed or natural? Do you not think your tranisitioning reggie will work for your natural hair?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 12, 2009)

CinnaMizz said:


> What was the last thing you did to your hair _before_ the breaking/shedding?


 
This past week I tried co-washing using Suave Humectant, Rusk Smoother Leave-in, Coconut oil - then into a bun.

Before then - I have always experienced shedding - but now I can't tell what's happening.  I know breakage is the white bulb, but my strands are long - some with bulbs and some without.

My weekly routine involves:

Washing - Kenra Plaintnum Sulfate Free
DC with Nexxus Humectress w/heat 30 minutes
Rusk Smoother Leave-in
KeraCare Silken Seal
Water
Roller-set
Bun
Baggy ends

Once a month I'll clarify.

Every other week do Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor w/DC

Could it be I need to up my protein maybe to weekly - my hair is colored treated?


----------



## Murjani (May 12, 2009)

Checking in at 10 weeks post. I have always texlaxed at 15 weeks, so the true test will come then. I have been wearing a sew-in for the past month and will take it down and redo it in a week or so.


----------



## Nuelle (May 12, 2009)

Hi Z! In the very back, I have 2 inches or so left, but everywhere else, I'd say it's about 50-50... I get my hair flat-ironed every 2 to 3 weeks so I haven't really stuck to my regimen all that much. Too much heat, I know!... On top of that, my moisture-protein balance is off right now and I really need to update my regimen. For example, I thought I'd like the Miss Keys 10 en 1 but it didn't do much for me; same thing with the hairveda almond glaze, ORS conditioner, and aveda elixir. I'm thinking about trying the ACV rinse for my dry scalp and still need to find a good moisturizer and gel. Any recommendations are welcome!

In a previous post, you mentioned that you cowash multiple times a week. Do you wear it in a bun afterwards? I tried a few months ago, and b/c it's about 50-50, I had trouble putting it in a bun coz my ng shrinks a lot when dry.



ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Just curioius:
> Is the majority of your hair relaxed or natural? Do you not think your tranisitioning reggie will work for your natural hair?


----------



## cocoberry10 (May 13, 2009)

Good luck ladies. I'm almost at my 2 year mark.  There will be difficult days, but keep going!


----------



## MummysGirl (May 13, 2009)

I'm an admirer of long term transitioners, I keep saying it over and over again! I'm almost 21 weeks post, close to 5 months into my transition and 1 year is my initial target. 18 months would be even better 

HHG!

Thanks for the encouragement.

On to my hair... it's doing really well, I am very sure I can make it to at least a year... my earlies t BC date will be December 20th, 2009.

HHG ladies 


cocoberry10 said:


> Good luck ladies. I'm almost at my *2 year mark*.  There will be difficult days, but keep going!


----------



## blksndrlla (May 13, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Hey all!
> 
> i'm at Week 43... so almost 10 months. My growth must have slowed down to an extent because not everywhere has 5 inches
> I mean, the front is quite short, and that's to be expected, but in a lot of places I still just see a little over 4 inches.
> ...


 
I'm doing bantu knot outs for the summer. After I learned the joy of a real satin head wrap, they have been great. It looks just like a basic spiral set with a little more flair and if it is messed up i can always put it in a cute bun or updo. HTH


----------



## blksndrlla (May 13, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> This past week I tried co-washing using Suave Humectant, Rusk Smoother Leave-in, Coconut oil - then into a bun.
> 
> Before then - I have always experienced shedding - but now I can't tell what's happening. I know breakage is the white bulb, but my strands are long - some with bulbs and some without.
> 
> ...


 
I'm going through the same thing...and don't have a definite answer, but for me i think it may be the weakness at the line of demarcation. I tried upping the protein to no avail. It's doing a little better with the 2x-a week cowashing, bantu knot outs and buns, but it has only been a short while doing this.  I'm only detangling with conditioner in my hair now....


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 13, 2009)

Nuelle said:


> Hi Z! In the very back, I have 2 inches or so left, but everywhere else, I'd say it's about 50-50... I get my hair flat-ironed every 2 to 3 weeks so I haven't really stuck to my regimen all that much. Too much heat, I know!... On top of that, my moisture-protein balance is off right now and I really need to update my regimen. For example, I thought I'd like the Miss Keys 10 en 1 but it didn't do much for me; same thing with the hairveda almond glaze, ORS conditioner, and aveda elixir. I'm thinking about trying the ACV rinse for my dry scalp and still need to find a good moisturizer and gel. Any recommendations are welcome!
> 
> In a previous post, you mentioned that you cowash multiple times a week. Do you wear it in a bun afterwards? I tried a few months ago, and b/c it's about 50-50, I had trouble putting it in a bun coz my ng shrinks a lot when dry.



Well atleast you know the things you should be working on. Your hair looks pretty in your avatar too

as for me, i bun usually. I do different variations of buns. i also do bantu knots. its the only thing working for me.


----------



## Dominican09 (May 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!! 

Checking in!
I have finally controlled the breakage/shedding from my hair. I hope to keep it that way too. I posted a thread asking about micro-braids...good or bad? I can I still wash my hair?


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (May 13, 2009)

Hello Ladies!!!!!

Checking in today im *32 weeks post*...im excited because letting i have been feeling like giving up but i already have seen that months 6-9 are difficult so 1 more month to go then hopefully it will be a lot smoother!!  I plan to BC in december which will make 14 months so pray for me!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (May 13, 2009)

I've heard about the troublesome months 6-9, I'm almost scared, lol. I hope I learn enough from you ladies in here not to get too stressed.
I think one thing I'll make sure to do is NOT change anything I'm doing because it's all going really well now.

HHG!!!! You can make it to December!!! That's my earliest target... I'll be 12 months.



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Hello Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Checking in today im *32 weeks post*...im excited because letting i have been feeling like giving up but i already have seen that months 6-9 are difficult so 1 more month to go then hopefully it will be a lot smoother!! I plan to BC in december which will make 14 months so pray for me!!!


----------



## Sweet1977 (May 13, 2009)

PLEASE HELP. I am 5+ months post relaxer and am super depressed. I washed my hair this evening and had a HARD time blow drying. My hair texture is 4a/b. What are you all doing to keep your sanity?


----------



## SouthernBeauty (May 14, 2009)

I am sooo depressed! I really want to relax b/c I have ran out of options! My bantu knots are not looking so hot, I cant braid, and I cant get my kinky twist until next month! I am 22 weeks post and it is not looking good. I blow dried my hair this weekend (which turned out a HAM b/c of protein overload) so I dont want to use anymore heat right now. I cant wear my hair in a bun or a phony pony b/c it is too short!  I am feeling really bad right now. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MummysGirl (May 14, 2009)

Maybe airdry then braid or twist for a braidout or twistout? 

Blow drying with 5 months + of new growth will be a little difficult and you need to be careful about your line of demarcation, you could get unneccessary breakage from blow drying at this stage.. Are you using a brush/comb to blow dry? Maybe try PinkSkate's tension method...?

I don't blow dry, I airdry 99.9% of the time (even when I do rollersets). I do braidouts sometimes (cos they are easy) but most days I have my hair pinned up with a headband laying down my new growth. Try airdrying... 

Hang in there 

P.S. Have you tried cowashing?




Sweet1977 said:


> PLEASE HELP. I am 5+ months post relaxer and am super depressed. I washed my hair this evening and had a HARD time blow drying. My hair texture is 4a/b. What are you all doing to keep your sanity?


----------



## MummysGirl (May 14, 2009)

Awww, don't give up! I'm only a week behind you so we probably have a similar amount of new growth.

Have you tried airdrying? I apply my leave in to my damp hair, put hair up in a ponytail and lay down with a scarf for at least 30 minutes. Take scarf off and hair down from ponytail (you don't have to put it up in one ponytail, it can be 2) and leave to airdry as close to 100% as possible. Then I moisturise my hair, pin it up and tie my scarf again to lay down my new growth. When you're ready to go out, just lightly moisturise and pin up your hair... you could buy headbands to hold down your new growth but they are also pretty accessories. 

I am also a huge fan of cowashing, it's really made my new growth soft and manageable... I love it!... check out the the summer cowashing challenge thread here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=349489&highlight=

HTH.



SouthernBeauty said:


> I am sooo depressed! I really want to relax b/c I have ran out of options! My bantu knots are not looking so hot, I cant braid, and I cant get my kinky twist until next month! I am 22 weeks post and it is not looking good. I blow dried my hair this weekend (which turned out a HAM b/c of protein overload) so I dont want to use anymore heat right now. I cant wear my hair in a bun or a phony pony b/c it is too short!  I am feeling really bad right now. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Eisani (May 14, 2009)

Okay girls, I cowashed Tuesday night then washed yesterday morning to get an idea of how much relaxed hair I have left and it's weird, the right side and the back appears to be relaxer free  but the left still has some straight ends  . How is this possible when she cut my hair even? Scab hair, maybe?


----------



## Sweet1977 (May 14, 2009)

You are SO RIGHT, blow drying turned out HORRIBLE. I also do think I ended up with more breakage. I use a comb when blow drying. I will check out PinkSkates tension method. I have never done cowashing, willing to try anything right now. I think what really freaked me out was when I tried combing through my new growth. Thanks for your help, will keep you posted on how it goes.



MummysGirl said:


> Maybe airdry then braid or twist for a braidout or twistout?
> 
> Blow drying with 5 months + of new growth will be a little difficult and you need to be careful about your line of demarcation, you could get unneccessary breakage from blow drying at this stage.. Are you using a brush/comb to blow dry? Maybe try PinkSkate's tension method...?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet1977 (May 14, 2009)

I FEEL your frustration girlfriend. I am right there with ya. We have to be strong. I am going to give cowashing a try.



SouthernBeauty said:


> I am sooo depressed! I really want to relax b/c I have ran out of options! My bantu knots are not looking so hot, I cant braid, and I cant get my kinky twist until next month! I am 22 weeks post and it is not looking good. I blow dried my hair this weekend (which turned out a HAM b/c of protein overload) so I dont want to use anymore heat right now. I cant wear my hair in a bun or a phony pony b/c it is too short!  I am feeling really bad right now. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mocha.li (May 14, 2009)

I'm like 5 months into transitioning and it isn't easy.  I want to straighten my hair but I'm trying to avoid using heat.  Does anyone recommend any hair products that work well while transitioning.  I have a lot of breakage.  The only thing I can do with my hair mon-fri is wear a ponytail b/c of my job.  Currently I'm just doing cowashes.  I use herbal essence conditioners, coconut oil.  Please help, this is a hair emergency, lol.  I'm determined to stick with this.


----------



## pmichael52172 (May 14, 2009)

Sweet1977 said:


> PLEASE HELP. I am 5+ months post relaxer and am super depressed. I washed my hair this evening and had a HARD time blow drying. My hair texture is 4a/b. What are you all doing to keep your sanity?



We're about the same "age" in this thing.  I am STILL loving my transition.  What helps me is as little manipulation as possible.  I only wash my hair every two weeks... no co-washing every time I turn around or messing in my hair too much.  I've learned to do EVERYTHING in sections (combing, blowdrying, flat ironing, applying conditioning - I mean everything)

I also lightly moisturize my roots daily or as needed which has helped prevent bad breakage.  I put the product (shea butter mix of stuff) on my fingers and carefully massage it into my roots and finger comb as I continue to moisturize... IN SECTIONS mind you.

I only use heat when I wash bi-weekly and if I need curls in between, I pin curl at night or use Caruso steam rollers.  I'm wearing my hair big and full (spirals, etc.) now because my natural hair is growing up and out which makes it stand up.  As I understand, it will start growing down as it gets longer.  I can't use the tension method because my hair is neck length - I can't even get a bun!

To keep edges looking decent, I use a Boar Bristle brush.  I put a little moisturizer on them, and sometimes dab some aloe vera gel on top, brush it well (but gently) and hold it down with those silver two prong clips.  By the time I leave the house and get to my commuter bus stop (10 min), they are tamed for the rest of the day.  You can also use a scarf too.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (May 14, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Awww, don't give up! I'm only a week behind you so we probably have a similar amount of new growth.
> 
> Have you tried airdrying? I apply my leave in to my damp hair, put hair up in a ponytail and lay down with a scarf for at least 30 minutes. Take scarf off and hair down from ponytail (you don't have to put it up in one ponytail, it can be 2) and leave to airdry as close to 100% as possible. Then I moisturise my hair, pin it up and tie my scarf again to lay down my new growth. When you're ready to go out, just lightly moisturise and pin up your hair... you could buy headbands to hold down your new growth but they are also pretty accessories.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks I just joined the summer cowash challenge and will start airdrying with 2-4 plaits. I will be back to post how things are working out in about 2 weeks. Again thanks!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (May 14, 2009)

Sweet1977 said:


> I FEEL your frustration girlfriend. I am right there with ya. We have to be strong. I am going to give cowashing a try.


 

Thanks for the motivation Sweets! I think that I am going to stay away from the heat and start the cowash challenge.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 14, 2009)

Glad to have helped  Good luck and I'm looking forward to hearing good news 



Sweet1977 said:


> You are SO RIGHT, blow drying turned out HORRIBLE. I also do think I ended up with more breakage. I use a comb when blow drying. I will check out PinkSkates tension method. I have never done cowashing, willing to try anything right now. I think what really freaked me out was when I tried combing through my new growth. Thanks for your help, will keep you posted on how it goes.





SouthernBeauty said:


> Thanks I just joined the summer cowash challenge and will start airdrying with 2-4 plaits. I will be back to post how things are working out in about 2 weeks. Again thanks!


----------



## HauteHairGurl (May 14, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> I also lightly moisturize my roots daily or as needed which has helped prevent bad breakage. I put the product (shea butter mix of stuff) on my fingers and carefully massage it into my roots and finger comb as I continue to moisturize... IN SECTIONS mind you.
> 
> PMichael, What is the recipe for your shea butter mix? My new growth is dry as the Sahara and I'm paranoid that it's scab hair. I guess I have to quit being lazy and really get in there to the new growth.


----------



## blksndrlla (May 14, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> I'm like 5 months into transitioning and it isn't easy. I want to straighten my hair but I'm trying to avoid using heat. Does anyone recommend any hair products that work well while transitioning. I have a lot of breakage. The only thing I can do with my hair mon-fri is wear a ponytail b/c of my job. Currently I'm just doing cowashes. I use herbal essence conditioners, coconut oil. Please help, this is a hair emergency, lol. I'm determined to stick with this.


 
When I was bunning I had a lot of breakage. One, my hair was undermoisturized and two I think I was handling it to hard with the weak line of demarcation. Try evaluating how much stress your ponytail is putting on your hair and make sure you are using enough moisture products. 

Coconut oil wasn't enough for my hair. I have to co-wash apply my Giovanni Direct Leave-in, moisturizer, shea-butter oil combo and finally castor oil. You wouldn't need this much if you moisturize daily, but I wear knot outs and it needs it.


----------



## mocha.li (May 14, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> We're about the same "age" in this thing. I am STILL loving my transition. What helps me is as little manipulation as possible. I only wash my hair every two weeks... no co-washing every time I turn around or messing in my hair too much. I've learned to do EVERYTHING in sections (combing, blowdrying, flat ironing, applying conditioning - I mean everything)
> 
> I also lightly moisturize my roots daily or as needed which has helped prevent bad breakage. I put the product (shea butter mix of stuff) on my fingers and carefully massage it into my roots and finger comb as I continue to moisturize... IN SECTIONS mind you.
> 
> ...


 
Has the heat caused any damage?  My hair is easier to manage if I blowdry and flat iron it but I didn't know if it would hinder my growth.  You should post some pics.


----------



## mocha.li (May 14, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> When I was bunning I had a lot of breakage. One, my hair was undermoisturized and two I think I was handling it to hard with the weak line of demarcation. Try evaluating how much stress your ponytail is putting on your hair and make sure you are using enough moisture products.
> 
> Coconut oil wasn't enough for my hair. I have to co-wash apply my Giovanni Direct Leave-in, moisturizer, shea-butter oil combo and finally castor oil. You wouldn't need this much if you moisturize daily, but I wear knot outs and it needs it.


 

My hair feels oily but it looks dry.  I wish I could get those pretty waves when I put my hair in a ponytail but it just looks like wool, lol.  I may try knots or pin curls and see how that goes.  It might be best if I cont' to str8en my hair with blow dryer and flat iron, its easier to manage.  It doesn't help that I have to wear a wool hat at work.  I'm going to have to order some shea butter.  Oh and I've also been using hairveda whipped cream and cocosta oil.  I need to find a good routine and stick with it.  Thanks for the info it helps


----------



## pmichael52172 (May 14, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> [quote PMichael, What is the recipe for your shea butter mix? My new growth is dry as the Sahara and I'm paranoid that it's scab hair. I guess I have to quit being lazy and really get in there to the new growth.



I have mixed shea butter, coconut oil and olive oil together with pretty good results, but I prefer this Ashea Pomade.  http://ashea.com/pages/SHEAPOMADE.html
I've seen it it many beauty supply stores now but have been purchasing from my stylist for about 3 years now.  It doesn't give the exact ingredients but they are natural and really good.  

Now I just use my homemade mix for overnight pre-shampoo treatments.


----------



## pmichael52172 (May 14, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> Has the heat caused any damage?  My hair is easier to manage if I blowdry and flat iron it but I didn't know if it would hinder my growth.  You should post some pics.



NOT AT ALL!  Here are the reasons I think why:

1) My stylist lightly presses my natural hair ONLY and lightly flat irons the relaxed part of my hair.  She deeeeeep conditions me very well, uses quality products and heat protectants and pomades, etc. (not all at once but just rotates them based on what my hair needs).

2) I don't use heat outside of what she does so that means I only use heat twice a month.

I've had to do my hair twice without her because either I had to cancel or she has.  I blow dry carefully and on low heat. I use a heat protectant and because I don't have a pressing comb, I flat iron instead.


----------



## mocha.li (May 14, 2009)

can anyone direct me to Pinkskates blowdrying or tension methods?  Thanks in Advance


----------



## pmichael52172 (May 14, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> can anyone direct me to Pinkskates blowdrying or tension methods?  Thanks in Advance



The Link:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=298845&page=4

The Details:
Weekly I DC with Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment. Every 2 months I do a deep, deep condition with Aphogee. I use EVCO (extra virgin coconut oil) as a moisturizer. EVCO works so wonderful on my hair. It literally melts into my hair line, and ends. I highly recommend it. But you have to get the good stuff from your local health food store. Not that fake greasy stuff from a beauty supply store.

Tension Only Blow Dry Method:
My friend is a hair dresser on a soap opera, and he taught me that this is best way to blow dry my type of hair with the least damaging effect. After I detangle, I stretch my hair out and as I blow dry I move the dryer up&down my hair as if I'm combing it. This way my hair will dry in a downward direction instead of outward. (I start at the roots and go all the way down to the ends) This creates smooth stretched out hair hanging in the direction I need it to for when I press it out. As I'm finishing up drying each section, I put my dryer on cool, so my hair cuticle will lay down smoothly and close up completely. This drying method lifts the roots up which creates more body in the hair.
As you dry be sure to keep a taut grip on the hair, so you get maximum stretch of the hair. From my experience this the least damaging way to blow dry and stretch the hair out.


----------



## chartys08 (May 14, 2009)

I am back at it again after I transition for 24 weeks then relaxed.  I regret do so right after I walked out the salon.  I am currently 19 weeks wearing kinky twist, planning to BC in Feb 2010 for my birthday.  This is great support, especially to see the ones transitioning pass one year.


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 14, 2009)

Im 14 weeks... Still in my kinky twist hopefully they will make it to June lol lol


----------



## natieya (May 14, 2009)

Just popping in to say...I'm here with all of the transitioners...I'm only on like my 2nd month.  Almost to month 3.  I'm using extensions to help me cope with the transition period.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 14, 2009)

Way to grow, Natieya!!!  Come on and join us!



natieya said:


> Just popping in to say...I'm here with all of the transitioners...I'm only on like my 2nd month. Almost to month 3. I'm using extensions to help me cope with the transition period.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 14, 2009)

i feel like washing, but i am way to lazy. so oh well. lol


----------



## blksndrlla (May 15, 2009)

i'm doing the Lucky's Mom Home Grown Steam treatment right now. I have to straighten for family pictures this weekend. I really don't want to. My curls were looking lovely after my co-washing and oil rinse. I may take a pic after the steam treatment...

Edit: I was too tired for pics. however, i think my hair came out better than it generally does. I still had breakage, but i think it subsided some. I didn't expect a huge difference since i have such a bad breakage problem. I used NTM...I'll try a differnt conditioner next time. I blow dried and will flat iron in the morning.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (May 15, 2009)

I am 24 weeks and a few days.  So far it's all good.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (May 15, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> I'm like 5 months into transitioning and it isn't easy.  I want to straighten my hair but I'm trying to avoid using heat.  Does anyone recommend any hair products that work well while transitioning.  I have a lot of breakage.  The only thing I can do with my hair mon-fri is wear a ponytail b/c of my job.  Currently I'm just doing cowashes.  I use herbal essence conditioners, coconut oil.  Please help, this is a hair emergency, lol.  I'm determined to stick with this.



What kind of leave-in conditioner are you using?


----------



## Hysi (May 15, 2009)

Glad I found this thread. I'm transitioning as well! This is my third month and I can feel the waviness in my hair already. So far I'm rollersetting upward, sit under my pibbs and flat iron the roots or I will flat iron my entire hair 1xwk. I also have done wigs and hair pieces. I decided to go natural for the second time since I had a major setback and suffered a lot of breakage. I had been thinking about it anyway because I am extremely sensitive scalp. My nape is always burned and super red & irritated so it was coming. My edges and my nape are very dry- especially that darn "kitchen"! Every since damage from a relaxer this is how it grew back. I have got to get it back growing. I need your best guns for moisture back there- I've been doing everything.


----------



## mocha.li (May 15, 2009)

CinnaMizz said:


> What kind of leave-in conditioner are you using?


 

currently I don't have one.  I've been looking for one but not sure whats a good one.  I'm going to do some thread searching and find one.


----------



## Sweet1977 (May 15, 2009)

No problem. I am going to try cowashing to see if that works for me. See ya around and GOOD LUCK.



SouthernBeauty said:


> Thanks for the motivation Sweets! I think that I am going to stay away from the heat and start the cowash challenge.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 15, 2009)

I'm still holding on - been co-washing at least twice a week and baggying my bun.  My line of D is causing breakage that I need to get under control - I'll start taking action this weekend with that with a wash, protein and dc.


----------



## xyra (May 15, 2009)

I'm currently 9 months post and am getting very discouraged. I really want to hold off until I reach my 1 year mark to decide whether or not to officially transition. I flat iron my hair every 2 weeks to make it easier for me, but it still gets tangled a day or two after I flat iron. I don't feel comfortable doing a wash and go or braidout due to the extremely different textures. I'm still hoping to make transitioning official for me.


----------



## natieya (May 15, 2009)

Hysi said:


> Glad I found this thread. I'm transitioning as well! This is my third month and I can feel the waviness in my hair already. So far I'm rollersetting upward, sit under my pibbs and flat iron the roots or I will flat iron my entire hair 1xwk. I also have done wigs and hair pieces. I decided to go natural for the second time since I had a major setback and suffered a lot of breakage. I had been thinking about it anyway because I am extremely sensitive scalp. My nape is always burned and super red & irritated so it was coming. My edges and my nape are very dry- especially that darn "kitchen"! Every since damage from a relaxer this is how it grew back. I have got to get it back growing. I need your best guns for moisture back there- I've been doing everything.



I feel ya on the breakage. The main reason I am transitioning is because my hair is so weak from being relaxed with SUPER strength relaxers since I was 7 years old.  I am hoping to give my hair a fighting chance for strength by not half killing it with sodium hydroxide.   I like my hair straight, but I figure flat ironing with heat protectant should be the lesser of two evils.  I hope Sabino Moisture Block is ready for this Houston humidity...


----------



## FindingMe (May 15, 2009)

natieya said:


> I feel ya on the breakage. The main reason I am transitioning is because my hair is so weak from being relaxed with SUPER strength relaxers since I was 7 years old. I am hoping to give my hair a fighting chance for strength by not half killing it with sodium hydroxide.  I like my hair straight, but I figure flat ironing with heat protectant should be the lesser of two evils. I hope Sabino Moisture Block is ready for this Houston humidity...


 
LOL! I agree. I am in Austin and 13+ months post. I JUST flat-ironed my hair today so I could trim the ends (and I hope my hair holds up at least through the weekend...) I was avoiding doing it bc I really like my big full braidouts, but I knew my hair was strugglin on the ends (see first thumbnail pic). Sure enough, when I straightened, my ends were raggedy. I can't stand that, so I trimmed a couple of inches off. (see second thumbnail pic).   I was a scraggly BSL, but now I am hovering midway btw APl and BSL.  

This is how I know my hair will fair much better once I am fully transitioned out without the relaxer. My 6-7 inches of NG are *super* silky and shiny and thick and the ends are scraggly dry and brittle and thin and I baby them MUCH more than the rest of my hair. Yeah, it's been around longer, but it's also way weaker than the rest of my hair. Also, the hair at my temples that was receding before has now started growing back in...I guess I was burning it out trying to get straight edges with a relaxer...erplexed..if I could go back in time....I know I am making the right decision for me and my hair by transitioning - so I am going to hang in there until the 2 year mark or until I fully transition out.


----------



## natieya (May 15, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> LOL! I agree. I am in Austin and 13+ months post. I JUST flat-ironed my hair today so I could trim the ends (and I hope my hair holds up at least through the weekend...) I was avoiding doing it bc I really like my big full braidouts, but I knew my hair was strugglin on the ends (see first thumbnail pic). Sure enough, when I straightened, my ends were raggedy. I can't stand that, so I trimmed a couple of inches off. (see second thumbnail pic).   I was a scraggly BSL, but now I am hovering midway btw APl and BSL.
> 
> This is how I know my hair will fair much better once I am fully transitioned out without the relaxer. My 6-7 inches of NG are *super* silky and shiny and thick and the ends are scraggly dry and brittle and thin and I baby them MUCH more than the rest of my hair. Yeah, it's been around longer, but it's also way weaker than the rest of my hair. Also, the hair at my temples that was receding before has now started growing back in...I guess I was burning it out trying to get straight edges with a relaxer...erplexed..if I could go back in time....I know I am making the right decision for me and my hair by transitioning - so I am going to hang in there until the 2 year mark or until I fully transition out.



Beautiful hair, FindingMe.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 16, 2009)

61 weeks today. i am currently deep conditioning. then back in the trusty donut bun


----------



## delitefulmane (May 16, 2009)

Can anyone offer me any advice to give my sister about transitioning? She is having problems with her roots tangling!! What can you all suggest to aid her with her tangling roots?


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 16, 2009)

I'm a few days short of 7 months... I'll either put braids in next weekend or go to my trusted braider.  I'd like to keep them in until month 10


----------



## FindingMe (May 16, 2009)

natieya said:


> Beautiful hair, FindingMe.


 
Thanks, and NOW it's raining this weekend in Austin (and my hair was so pretty when I curled it...) I can't win for losing. 



delitefulmane said:


> Can anyone offer me any advice to give my sister about transitioning? She is having problems with her roots tangling!! What can you all suggest to aid her with her tangling roots?


 
She needs to find and use the right products. My roots always tangle (and it is a NIGHTMARE to deal with) if I don't use the right things on my hair. If products are too drying, they will make my hair tangle something awful. Now that she is transitioning, some of the old products she used to use won't work on her hair anymore, so she's gonna have to try something new. 

For example, when I need extra detangling, I cowash and detangle FIRST with cheapie $1 conditioner (V05). Most times, I use a third of a bottle bc I slather on generously and use a wide toothed comb to comb through and detangle under running water.

Then, I wash and condition with Ancient Secrets herbal shampoo & rinse:

http://www.amazon.com/Ancient-Secre...A7135810W5EN2&s=generic&qid=1221850230&sr=1-1 


When I condition, I apply the Ancient Secrets to my NG, BUT, I condition my relaxed ends with Nexxus Therapy. The Ancient Secrets works wonders on my NG, but does NOTHING for the relaxed hair. Conversely, the Nexxus does NOTHING for my NG, but keeps my relaxed ends well moisturized. Go figureerplexed

This works for me, and your sister may have to do something like this if she plans to transition for a long time. She has two different types of hair on her head that requires different care.


I would suggest co-washing for her and only clarifying like once a month with a poo followed by a DC under heat until she finds what works for her hair. Any cheapie conditioner can be used to co-wash with, but if she needs to get to her roots, I would go with something with no cones, but provides a lot of slip (my transitioning buddy Morenita loves Curl Junkie Banana and Hibiscus) 

HTH!


----------



## FindingMe (May 16, 2009)

xyra said:


> I'm currently 9 months post and am getting very discouraged. I really want to hold off until I reach my 1 year mark to decide whether or not to officially transition. I flat iron my hair every 2 weeks to make it easier for me, but it still gets tangled a day or two after I flat iron. I don't feel comfortable doing a wash and go or braidout due to the extremely different textures. I'm still hoping to make transitioning official for me.


 
You can do it.. Hang in there. 

How are you styling your hair at 9 months post?


----------



## Nuelle (May 16, 2009)

xyra said:


> I'm currently 9 months post and am getting very discouraged. I really want to hold off until I reach my 1 year mark to decide whether or not to officially transition. I flat iron my hair every 2 weeks to make it easier for me, but it still gets tangled a day or two after I flat iron. I don't feel comfortable doing a wash and go or braidout due to the extremely different textures. I'm still hoping to make transitioning official for me.


 
How do you wear your hair at night? Do you wrap it? 

My nape is nearly natural and tends to revert the quickest, and because of that, my hair will tangle in that area. Instead, I rollerset my hair before going to bed. I comb my hair back and set the ends on 3 gray rollers and will sometimes add a smaller one in the front. That way, I don't have to manipulate my hair much and it still looks full.  

You might also want to clarify and deep condition with a moisturizing treatment.


----------



## WantNatural (May 16, 2009)

I've been lurking for a little while and finally decided to start making some posts today!  I'm 6 weeks post relaxer today, and I decided to transition to natural two weeks ago.  I'm almost APL right now.  I'm not brave enough for a BC, but I normally relax every 5-6 weeks, so I'm entering new territory today!

I've always wondered what my natural hair would look like, and seeing the beautiful natural pics from ladies on this board has definitely encouraged and inspired me.  I think I have about 1/2 inch of NG and it's funny - when it was time for me to relax 6 weeks ago I was irritated by the kink in my roots.  Now I can't keep my fingers off of it!  I can't wait to see my natural hair pattern!

I'll be subscribing to this thread...I really have no idea how to style my hair during this process.  I have to learn how to do different buns but I have to be careful about pulling on my sides - the hair above my ear on both sides is thin and short and I'm concerned about putting too much stress on those edges.  I tried a braidout last week and it wasn't horrible but I can definitely use some practice!

Sorry for the book, but I'm just really excited to be here and I'm even more excited about my transition!!!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 16, 2009)

I'm 13 weeks post today checking in. I've never made it past 14. I've cornrowed my hair and I'm rocking a wig so no sweat. Coconut oil on NG plus DCing with a Pibbs (even overnight) is keeping my 4a coilies like butta and in check.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 16, 2009)

WantNatural said:


> I've been lurking for a little while and finally decided to start making some posts today! I'm 6 weeks post relaxer today, and I decided to transition to natural two weeks ago. I'm almost APL right now. I'm not brave enough for a BC, but I normally relax every 5-6 weeks, so I'm entering new territory today!
> 
> I've always wondered what my natural hair would look like, and seeing the beautiful natural pics from ladies on this board has definitely encouraged and inspired me. I think I have about 1/2 inch of NG and it's funny - when it was time for me to relax 6 weeks ago I was irritated by the kink in my roots. Now I can't keep my fingers off of it! I can't wait to see my natural hair pattern!
> 
> ...


 
Welcome and good luck with your transition.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 17, 2009)

Welcome  Good luck!!!
Some styling options (i.e. what I do, lol) - braidouts, headband and hair pinned up, rollerset... Check out my transitioning stykes, so far: http://public.fotki.com/mummysgirl/transition-to-natural/hairdos-while-trans/



WantNatural said:


> I've been lurking for a little while and finally decided to start making some posts today!  I'm 6 weeks post relaxer today, and I decided to transition to natural two weeks ago.  I'm almost APL right now.  I'm not brave enough for a BC, but I normally relax every 5-6 weeks, so I'm entering new territory today!
> 
> I've always wondered what my natural hair would look like, and seeing the beautiful natural pics from ladies on this board has definitely encouraged and inspired me.  I think I have about 1/2 inch of NG and it's funny - when it was time for me to relax 6 weeks ago I was irritated by the kink in my roots.  Now I can't keep my fingers off of it!  I can't wait to see my natural hair pattern!
> 
> ...


----------



## MummysGirl (May 17, 2009)

21 weeks post, hair's holding up well... Going to be at a wedding next Saturday (I'm on the bridal train) and plan to get a rollerset done and find the best possible way to avoid my NG in front being flat ironed... It will be a very curly rollerset so I'll find a style that will make me get away with it


----------



## MaraMDwillbe (May 17, 2009)

Hello everyone,
 

    I'm a total newbie!  I actually found this board and was looking for ways to increase my growth and keep my relaxed hair healthy.  I had always had a desire in the back of my mind to try natural but never really got the guts.  So now, I think I'm getting the guts, and as of right now am going with the idea that I am stretching my relaxer and just going to see what happens.  Everyone here is so inspiring!  I really do want to go natural though, and my sister is natural now and really supporting me to go natural.  I am about 9 weeks post, so not too much chaos quite yet.
    That's all I've got to say for now, I'm going to go and look through these 98 pages of material!!


----------



## Nuelle (May 18, 2009)

Ugh! I'm so frustrated right now! I kinda want to BC soon but I'm going to be abroad this summer doing an internship and I just don't think it's the right time to experiment. After numerous trims, my hair is now slightly above APL and I wear it straight most of the time. Lately, the problem is that it reverts so quickly (because of the humidity) that it doesn't even make sense to get a press. And I need to stop using so much heat!

I'm thinking about either:
1) getting braids (the last time my hair was in braids was probably in 2004 so i dunno) or 
2) getting the BKT done, airdrying, and wearing it a bun. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## LuyshuZ (May 18, 2009)

13 months transitioning pics in my Fotki =)


----------



## MummysGirl (May 18, 2009)

One thing I've noticed at almost 5months post... I can't do braidouts on almost dry hair... i.e. I'm going to have to wait till my hair is 100% dry before I do my cornrows for my braidouts.

It wasn't fun today, dealing with damp(ish) hair with almost 2 inches of new growth. They're in though and I'm expecting a beautiful braidout tomorrow


----------



## MummysGirl (May 18, 2009)

Nice 
13 months, I'd love to get that far!



LuyshuZ said:


> 13 months transitioning pics in my Fotki =)


----------



## Morenita (May 19, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> I am going to hang in there until the 2 year mark or until I fully transition out.



Lol FM, you just keep pushing that B/C date further and further back Imma hang witcha until the 2yr mark and then we'll see what happens for me from there lol


----------



## Chromia (May 19, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> One thing I've noticed at almost 5months post... I can't do braidouts on almost dry hair... i.e. I'm going to have to wait till my hair is 100% dry before I do my cornrows for my braidouts.
> 
> It wasn't fun today, dealing with damp(ish) hair with almost 2 inches of new growth. They're in though and I'm expecting a beautiful braidout tomorrow


I noticed the same thing - the further along I got in my transition the more difficult it was to do braids or twists on damp hair.


----------



## Whimsy (May 19, 2009)

Nuelle said:


> Ugh! I'm so frustrated right now! I kinda want to BC soon but I'm going to be abroad this summer doing an internship and I just don't think it's the right time to experiment. After numerous trims, my hair is now slightly above APL and I wear it straight most of the time. Lately, the problem is that it reverts so quickly (because of the humidity) that it doesn't even make sense to get a press. And I need to stop using so much heat!
> 
> I'm thinking about either:
> 1) getting braids (the last time my hair was in braids was probably in 2004 so i dunno) or
> ...


 

Well how much hair would you have if you BC? 

How long have you been transitioning.

Maybe try some curly styles?

Have you tried braidouts?

Knotouts?

I agree, stay away from the heat for a bit.

Maybe get braids to get your mind off of your hair for a little while?


----------



## Whimsy (May 19, 2009)

MaraMDwillbe said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm a total newbie! I actually found this board and was looking for ways to increase my growth and keep my relaxed hair healthy. I had always had a desire in the back of my mind to try natural but never really got the guts. So now, I think I'm getting the guts, and as of right now am going with the idea that I am stretching my relaxer and just going to see what happens. Everyone here is so inspiring! I really do want to go natural though, and my sister is natural now and really supporting me to go natural. I am about 9 weeks post, so not too much chaos quite yet.
> That's all I've got to say for now, I'm going to go and look through these 98 pages of material!!


 
Well hello there!!! Welcome and good luck!!!
Post an intro thread in the main forum so we can get to know ya.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 19, 2009)

MaraMDwillbe said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm a total newbie! I actually found this board and was looking for ways to increase my growth and keep my relaxed hair healthy. I had always had a desire in the back of my mind to try natural but never really got the guts. So now, I think I'm getting the guts, and as of right now am going with the idea that I am stretching my relaxer and just going to see what happens. Everyone here is so inspiring! I really do want to go natural though, and my sister is natural now and really supporting me to go natural. I am about 9 weeks post, so not too much chaos quite yet.
> That's all I've got to say for now, I'm going to go and look through these 98 pages of material!!


 
Welcome and good luck with your stretch ...


----------



## spinspinshuga (May 19, 2009)

I'm a little over six months and was beginning to give up hope (thus my woe-is-me thread ) but last night I did an ACV rinse for the first time and I really believe it will help me. I cowashed (which my hair usually hates, but worked for some reason,) followed with two cups of water mixed with 1/4 cup honey and 1 tbsp ACV, and my hair's two textures evened out and were easy to detangle and felt smoothed. 
I'm still considering BKT or braids (if my fine hair can survive them,) but I think the ACV might get me through the next few months just fine 

@*xyra*: I was having some of the same issues with the two different textures and some of the ladies here made some really great suggestions. Most of them recommended--aside from a BC--trying BKT, braids and/or sew-ins, or trying braid-outs with headbands in order to obscure the disparities between textures. Or maybe the ACV might help you like it helped me. After my shower--with my hair still wet with the ACV mix--I combed through the entire length with a wide-tooth comb, then--only once thoroughly detangled--went through only the three-to-four inches of new growth *very gently* with a fine-tooth comb, then put my hair in two snug braids. The fine tooth comb kept my roots from popping up during the drying process. You could also do the same with a scarf tied tightly around your hair while it dries to keep the roots in place. If you don't like the idea of the comb, you could use a tooth brush instead. I don't know how much NG you have, but perhaps you could try braidouts again using this method 

I hope the transitioning is going well for everyone!


----------



## FindingMe (May 19, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Lol FM, you just keep pushing that B/C date further and further back Imma hang witcha until the 2yr mark and then we'll see what happens for me from there lol


 
I know, right?!  I'm a mess...

It has been so painless for me, though, bc I LOVE my braidouts.  I plan to rock them 90% of the time when I am fully natural as well.  

Another thing that gave me the confidence to say that I could fully transition out was that I also straightened my hair this weekend and trimmed about 1.5-2 inches off, so I am just past APL again.  BUT, my ends are cool and the trim really helped with the thickness on the ends, so I am not tripping.  My natural hair straightened out SO well (I did a damp to dry flat iron) and is so smooth and soft and shiny and thick, I feel like if I want to wear my hair straight, I can still do my hair like this until it's transitioned on out.Thus the 2+ year transition...I honestly don't feel like I'm gonna have enough length after 18 months bc I am SOOOO attached to the length right now...


----------



## FindingMe (May 19, 2009)

spinspinshuga said:


> I'm a little over six months and was beginning to give up hope (thus my woe-is-me thread ) but last night I did an ACV rinse for the first time and I really believe it will help me. I cowashed (which my hair usually hates, but worked for some reason,) followed with two cups of water mixed with 1/4 cup honey and 1 tbsp ACV, and my hair's two textures evened out and were easy to detangle and felt smoothed.
> I'm still considering BKT or braids (if my fine hair can survive them,) but I think the ACV might get me through the next few months just fine
> 
> @*xyra*: I was having some of the same issues with the two different textures and some of the ladies here made some really great suggestions. Most of them recommended--aside from a BC--trying BKT, braids and/or sew-ins, or trying braid-outs with headbands in order to obscure the disparities between textures. Or maybe the ACV might help you like it helped me. After my shower--with my hair still wet with the ACV mix--I combed through the entire length with a wide-tooth comb, then--only once thoroughly detangled--went through only the three-to-four inches of new growth *very gently* with a fine-tooth comb, then put my hair in two snug braids. The fine tooth comb kept my roots from popping up during the drying process. You could also do the same with a scarf tied tightly around your hair while it dries to keep the roots in place. If you don't like the idea of the comb, you could use a tooth brush instead. I don't know how much NG you have, but perhaps you could try braidouts again using this method
> ...


 
I keep saying I am going to try an ACV rinse.  I think it will help mostly when I do the ayurvedic regi w/ diluted castille soap and then a shikaikai rinse.  Yep, I'm going to try it.


----------



## Nuelle (May 19, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Well how much hair would you have if you BC?
> About 6 to 7 inches I'd say.
> 
> How long have you been transitioning.
> ...


 Answers are in red. I sound so down right now. lol. I'm just frustrated. My BKT consultation is later on today... My objective for the next two weeks is to do some research and try some of the styles you recommended. If they turn out well, I might not have to get the BKT done after all. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (May 19, 2009)

I'm a transitioner who is really a natural...if that makes sense. My last relaxer was december 20, 2006 lol. I have not cut the last of the relaxed ends off, b/c at this point & after so many trims throughout my transition, I only have about 2 inches of relaxed hair left.

I will do it before the summer is over. I don't know what I'm holding on to. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## SouthernBeauty (May 19, 2009)

I AM STILL TRANSITIONING!!!!!

THANK YOU LADIES FOR THE MOTIVATING WORDS AND SUGGESTIONS!! MOMMYGIRL I TOOK UR ADVICE ABOUT COWASHING AND MAKING SMALLER PLAITS!! 

First put Alagio Silk Obsession Conditioner on my new growth like a relaxer than on the ends of my hair
Next I sat under the dry for 30 minutes
Then I rinsed it out 
This conditioner had my hair so soft and it detangled soooooo freaking easy!! I think this going to be one of my staples!! 
Next I put my hair in 3 plaits and left it alone! I am so glad I didnt give up!

I didnt realize I had this much new growth!! (Excuse the crooked parts)


----------



## countrychickd (May 19, 2009)

I'm still in it.  I'm 5 months post, and it's getting rough.  I'm itching to BC now...only because my relaxed hair is acting very strange.  It's shedding like crazy no matter what I do, and it's so hard to detangle.  I may try an ACV rinse today.


----------



## Chromia (May 19, 2009)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> I'm a transitioner who is really a natural...if that makes sense. My last relaxer was december 20, 2006 lol. I have not cut the last of the relaxed ends off, b/c at this point & after so many trims throughout my transition, I only have about 2 inches of relaxed hair left.
> 
> I will do it before the summer is over. I don't know what I'm holding on to. Has anyone else done this?


I plan to have a long transition. I want to always be comfortable with the length of my hair and I don't want to wear braids or a wig. Right now I'm 20 months into my transition. I plan to cut all of my relaxed hair next year.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 20, 2009)

Hey Buddy...
Think long and hard about your BC, ok?
If the ACV rinse doesn't work....
Maybe get a clarifying shampoo, then protein DC, then moisture DC and Roux Porosity Control?
I'm not a fan of getting braids, kinky twists, etc but is that an option for you?



countrychickd said:


> I'm still in it.  I'm 5 months post, and it's getting rough.  I'm itching to BC now...only because my relaxed hair is acting very strange.  It's shedding like crazy no matter what I do, and it's so hard to detangle.  I may try an ACV rinse today.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 20, 2009)

5 months post today 

My hair tends to misbehave once in a while but I have good days so it's all worth it.

Cowashing is my BESTEST friend, lol.

I am on my sister's bridal train this weekend so I plan to get a curly do. I do not want a flat iron anywhere near my hair so I will try to convince the stylist to do a rollerset for me... I hope she doesn't complain about my new growth.


----------



## nichole21 (May 20, 2009)

Hi ladies, I'm a transitioner and I'm glad to see the new thread.  The old one was long, it was a bit daunting.  My last relaxer was April 2008, so I recently made it 1 full year.  I'm hoping to make it two years before chopping.  Great thread!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 20, 2009)

nichole21 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a transitioner and I'm glad to see the new thread.  The old one was long, it was a bit daunting.  My last relaxer was April 2008, so I recently made it 1 full year.  I'm hoping to make it two years before chopping.  Great thread!



we are around the same point. my last relaxer was the end of March 2008. My minimum goal is 2 years as well. but i won't BC, I will just start to trim monthly or every 2 months from there. i was trimming like mad the last few months so i only have about 3 inches of relaxer left anyway. now i am just holding onto it so i can maintain my bunning style. when i reach full BSL, which should be by my 2 year mark, i will start the trim and be all natural before the year 2010 is out.


----------



## nichole21 (May 20, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> we are around the same point. my last relaxer was the end of March 2008. My minimum goal is 2 years as well. but i won't BC, I will just start to trim monthly or every 2 months from there. i was trimming like mad the last few months so i only have about 3 inches of relaxer left anyway. now i am just holding onto it so i can maintain my bunning style. when i reach full BSL, which should be by my 2 year mark, i will start the trim and be all natural before the year 2010 is out.



That sounds like a great plan!  I hadn't thought about that, sounds interesting.  To be honest, I keep day dreaming about chopping.  I've had long hair for a while so I'm starting to think maybe it might be okay to have short(er) hair again erplexed  If I chopped now, it would be NL/SL but would probably shrink to EL (curly).  Ultimately, I want to be able to put it in a bun like you mentioned.  That is my signature style!


----------



## countrychickd (May 20, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Hey Buddy...
> Think long and hard about your BC, ok?
> If the ACV rinse doesn't work....
> Maybe get a clarifying shampoo, then protein DC, then moisture DC and Roux Porosity Control?
> I'm not a fan of getting braids, kinky twists, etc but is that an option for you?


 
Thanks so much for this encouragement.  So I clarified today, and lemme tell you....that made all the difference.  My hair had been feeling so weird and tangled, and I couldn't figure out what to do.  I hadn't clarified in forever, when I normally clarify at least once a month.  So I figured that maybe my hair had too much product build up to allow the products to penetrate.  So I clarified and my hair is soft and easy to detangle again.  Thanks for that suggestion lady!


----------



## MummysGirl (May 20, 2009)

Yay!!!! So we're still on track 



countrychickd said:


> Thanks so much for this encouragement.  So I clarified today, and lemme tell you....that made all the difference.  My hair had been feeling so weird and tangled, and I couldn't figure out what to do.  I hadn't clarified in forever, when I normally clarify at least once a month.  So I figured that maybe my hair had too much product build up to allow the products to penetrate.  So I clarified and my hair is soft and easy to detangle again.  Thanks for that suggestion lady!


----------



## l_choice2001 (May 20, 2009)

Hey Ladies Checking in a am 19 weeks post relaxer still rocking half wigs and full wigs during my transition

i wash every week 
dc every week

i think i may need to up it to 2xs a week my hair cant get so dry sometimes

thats all for now!!


----------



## Whimsy (May 20, 2009)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> I'm a transitioner who is really a natural...if that makes sense. My last relaxer was december 20, 2006 lol. I have not cut the last of the relaxed ends off, b/c at this point & after so many trims throughout my transition, I only have about 2 inches of relaxed hair left.
> 
> I will do it before the summer is over. I don't know what I'm holding on to. Has anyone else done this?


 
If there's still relaxed ends you're not yet natural.
CUT THEM BAD BOYS OFF!!!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (May 20, 2009)

*Post Deleted*


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 20, 2009)

21 weeks and 4 days post. Let's just round off to 5 months. :3 Loving my natural texture! Going to clarify with baking soda now since it's been well over a month since I did so! 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 20, 2009)

I'm in month 7 with only about 3 inches of relaxed hair left.  I am trying to hold out until my 2 year anni (October 2010).


----------



## GodsPromises (May 21, 2009)

I have decided to transition as well.  I am 8 weeks post the longest I have ever gone without a relaxer is 20 weeks.  I'm just tried of the entire relaxing thing.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=367111


----------



## Whimsy (May 22, 2009)

Good luck to all newcomers!!!


----------



## countrychickd (May 22, 2009)

LadyR said:


> I have decided to transition as well. I am 8 weeks post the longest I have ever gone without a relaxer is 20 weeks. I'm just tried of the entire relaxing thing.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=367111


 
Congrats on making the big decision to transition.  Welcome to the club, and good luck.  You can definitely do this! We're here if you need anything.


----------



## Morenita (May 22, 2009)

Ok... I am in *LOVE*. I've recently discovered how fabulous Oyin products are and I don't think I will ever turn back. I'm always on the look out for products that help me manage this transitioning hair, and it does the trick! I purchased the Whipped Pudding, Honey Hair Wash and Greg's Juice and I am just mad I didn't try it sooner. Matter of fact... I am going to go start a thread to push it 



FindingMe said:


> I know, right?!  I'm a mess...
> 
> It has been so painless for me, though, bc I LOVE my braidouts.  I plan to rock them 90% of the time when I am fully natural as well.
> 
> Another thing that gave me the confidence to say that I could fully transition out was that I also straightened my hair this weekend and trimmed about 1.5-2 inches off, so I am just past APL again.  BUT, my ends are cool and the trim really helped with the thickness on the ends, so I am not tripping.  My natural hair straightened out SO well (I did a damp to dry flat iron) and is so smooth and soft and shiny and thick, I feel like if I want to wear my hair straight, I can still do my hair like this until it's transitioned on out.Thus the 2+ year transition...I honestly don't feel like I'm gonna have enough length after 18 months bc I am SOOOO attached to the length right now...



Lol, it's ok, do you girl. Your hair looks fab, and it will still look fab at your 2 year mark.  Me, I'm just impatient and when I hit 2 years, I think I will just call it quits. I'm attached to the length as well, but I am curious about my natural texture more! As long as I can get a ponytail/bun, I'm good. Braidouts are a nice change, but I don't think I can hang with them as an everyday style.


----------



## Briabiggles (May 22, 2009)

Uh oh!  I just got a little scissor happy!   I didn't big chop but I took off a couple inches all over.  It looks horrible.  At least I can still get it in a little bun.  I guess I'll have to get a proper cut now.


----------



## mocha.li (May 23, 2009)

I'm at around 22 weeks.  I'm going to try ACV today when I come back from Zumba class.  I did a wash n go yesterday and it looked so dry, any suggestions?


----------



## Morenita (May 23, 2009)

Briabiggles said:


> Uh oh!  I just got a little scissor happy!   I didn't big chop but I took off a couple inches all over.  It looks horrible.  At least I can still get it in a little bun.  I guess I'll have to get a proper cut now.



Oh no! Gotta be careful with those scissors lol... I got scissor happy/curious and ended up chopping off the front of my hair, about 2 inches deep. It has grown back a lot since then and is JUST NOW finally starting to slick back down when I make my pony/bun... perplexed



mocha.li said:


> I'm at around 22 weeks.  I'm going to try ACV today when I come back from Zumba class.  I did a wash n go yesterday and it looked so dry, any suggestions?



What products/technique did you use? I haven't wash and go'ed yet b/c it would look a hot mess with the two textures, but I do have 3 curly kids


----------



## Whimsy (May 23, 2009)

Briabiggles said:


> Uh oh!  I just got a little scissor happy!   I didn't big chop but I took off a couple inches all over.  It looks horrible.  At least I can still get it in a little bun.  I guess I'll have to get a proper cut now.



Aw maaan.
those scissors are dangerous!
and they're tricky too!
they'll be calling to you alllll day...
whispering in your ear and junk....

I hope the proper cut looks good.

I'm fighting a losing battle with the scissor myself.  At least I'm only 3 months from my goal.


----------



## Whimsy (May 23, 2009)

Morenita your siggie always amazes me. It's such a DRASTIC difference between the natural vs relaxed!!!  How long is the natural portion hair when stretched?


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 23, 2009)

Okay I'm going to attempt to do box braids this weekend...

hopefully they don't come out a mess


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (May 24, 2009)

I need help... 
I've been transitioning for 10months and when i'm not in braid extensions, i have so much trouble with my hair. I don't know what to do. I'm not used to this thickness my hair used to be a very thin 5 inches and now it is a relatively thick 12 inches...the only thing that works is to blowdry after every wash but i want to completely cut out the heat as i now wash twice a week.
I already gave up flat ironing every week to every 2 months... 
I tried to air dry today but it just didn't turn out great. It was better than the last time i tried to air dry as it wasn't so dry but i just ended up blow drying and flat ironing because it was too big. I was so sad as i haven't flat ironed in 2months. 
I only took my braids out 1 week ago and i feel to just go back in as i don't know what else to do except blow dry...


----------



## Nuelle (May 24, 2009)

In all honesty, I had the same issue and had to blowdry after every wash so my hair wouldn't tangle up and I'd be able to put it in a ponytail. Braidouts and knot-outs had stopped working at that point. Hopefully other long-term transitioners will weigh in on this. How long are you planning to transition for?



Austro-Afrikana said:


> I need help...
> I've been transitioning for 10months and when i'm not in braid extensions, i have so much trouble with my hair. I don't know what to do. I'm not used to this thickness my hair used to be a very thin 5 inches and now it is a relatively thick 12 inches...the only thing that works is to blowdry after every wash but i want to completely cut out the heat as i now wash twice a week.
> I already gave up flat ironing every week to every 2 months...
> I tried to air dry today but it just didn't turn out great. It was better than the last time i tried to air dry as it wasn't so dry but i just ended up blow drying and flat ironing because it was too big. I was so sad as i haven't flat ironed in 2months.
> I only took my braids out 1 week ago and i feel to just go back in as i don't know what else to do except blow dry...


----------



## brebre928 (May 24, 2009)

Well ladies as of yesterday May 23rd, I am no longer transitioning because I finally BC'd after 4 months. Good luck ladies


----------



## LuyshuZ (May 24, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> Well ladies as of yesterday May 23rd, I am no longer transitioning because I finally BC'd after 4 months. Good luck ladies




Congrats!!! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Ltown (May 24, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I need help...
> I've been transitioning for 10months and when i'm not in braid extensions, i have so much trouble with my hair. I don't know what to do. I'm not used to this thickness my hair used to be a very thin 5 inches and now it is a relatively thick 12 inches...the only thing that works is to blowdry after every wash but i want to completely cut out the heat as i now wash twice a week.
> I already gave up flat ironing every week to every 2 months...
> I tried to air dry today but it just didn't turn out great. It was better than the last time i tried to air dry as it wasn't so dry but i just ended up blow drying and flat ironing because it was too big. I was so sad as i haven't flat ironed in 2months.
> I only took my braids out 1 week ago and i feel to just go back in as i don't know what else to do except blow dry...


 
Don't give up, we are here to support you. Someone will chime in that have had this problem.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for responding nuelle. I am planning to transition until i reach bsl or mbl and then i will trim off an inch every month until i get rid of the relaxed ends...that will be maybe another 2years!


----------



## countrychickd (May 24, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> Well ladies as of yesterday May 23rd, I am no longer transitioning because I finally BC'd after 4 months. Good luck ladies


 
Congrats lady! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Sweet1977 (May 24, 2009)

YOU GO GIRL..can't wait to see pics.



brebre928 said:


> Well ladies as of yesterday May 23rd, I am no longer transitioning because I finally BC'd after 4 months. Good luck ladies


----------



## Sweet1977 (May 24, 2009)

Hey Everyone,
I did a co-wash today and it was GREAT!! I wish I had been doing it sooner as it did an awesome job on my newgrowth.


----------



## Chromia (May 24, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I need help...
> I've been transitioning for 10months and when i'm not in braid extensions, i have so much trouble with my hair. I don't know what to do. I'm not used to this thickness my hair used to be a very thin 5 inches and now it is a relatively thick 12 inches...the only thing that works is to blowdry after every wash but i want to completely cut out the heat as i now wash twice a week.
> I already gave up flat ironing every week to every 2 months...
> I tried to air dry today but it just didn't turn out great. It was better than the last time i tried to air dry as it wasn't so dry but i just ended up blow drying and flat ironing because it was too big. I was so sad as i haven't flat ironed in 2months.
> I only took my braids out 1 week ago and i feel to just go back in as i don't know what else to do except blow dry...


At 10 months I was doing braidouts and twistouts. I towel dried my hair, put in leave-in conditioner and maybe some Fantasia IC gel, twisted or braided my hair, and tied my silk scarf on. I let my hair dry overnight, then did a twistout or braidout the next day.



Austro-Afrikana said:


> Thanks for responding nuelle. I am planning to transition until i reach bsl or mbl and then i will trim off an inch every month until i get rid of the relaxed ends...that will be maybe another 2years!


I plan to do the same thing - transition until I reach at least full BSL and gradually trim the relaxed ends.


----------



## dorko (May 24, 2009)

my last relaxer was feb 2009
at this point, i'm long term transitioning.. cuz i don't wanna BC
my hair is currently like APL

i think i will get braids or twists.. but i've never had them before so i dunno


----------



## SouthernBeauty (May 24, 2009)

I am 24 weeks post today! Last night I did a prepoo with Aussie Moist, Evoo, and Honey. Today I washed with Aussie Moist shampoo and deep conditioned with Alagio Silk Obsession Conditioner. I will have my hair in a baggy overnight.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 25, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> Well ladies as of yesterday May 23rd, I am no longer transitioning because I finally BC'd after 4 months. Good luck ladies


 
Congrats on your BC!!! Can't wait to see your pics.  Congrats again.



Austro-Afrikana said:


> Thanks for responding nuelle. I am planning to transition until i reach bsl or mbl and then i will trim off an inch every month until i get rid of the relaxed ends...that will be maybe another 2years!


 
I found LHCF around the 10mos mark and got alot of ideas from the ladies here (fotkis & updates) as well as the Protective Style Challenge.  I also found cowashing 2x/wk and using healthier practices really helped my  natural hair become more manageable.  My recent find was oil rinsing to help with detangling.  Oil rinsing was the truth!!  Hope this helps.

Still motoring along with my transition. Week 63 or 64 it's getting harder to track.  I'm in flat twists and braids this week.  Will take the braids out some time this week and wear a braid out and flat twists

HHG Ladies!!


----------



## Morenita (May 25, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Morenita your siggie always amazes me. It's such a DRASTIC difference between the natural vs relaxed!!!  How long is the natural portion hair when stretched?



Lol, yeah, I can't get away with wash-n-go's. My siggy is on soaking wet hair though. The relaxed hair isn't *quite* as bone straight as it looks. As it dries a little, it gets wavier, but still very different  

My hair is about 50% natural at this point, and at the longest point (the back) it's around shoulder length. The sides are about collar-bone length. All of my natural hair can fit into a ponytail now, except the very front, which grows the slowest - about 2 more inches there to get it all in. 



brebre28 said:


> Well ladies as of yesterday May 23rd, I am no longer transitioning because I finally BC'd after 4 months. Good luck ladies



:waytogo: But where are our pics!?  



Austro-Afrikana said:


> I need help...
> I've been transitioning for 10months and when i'm not in braid extensions, i have so much trouble with my hair. I don't know what to do. I'm not used to this thickness my hair used to be a very thin 5 inches and now it is a relatively thick 12 inches...the only thing that works is to blowdry after every wash but i want to completely cut out the heat as i now wash twice a week.
> I already gave up flat ironing every week to every 2 months...
> I tried to air dry today but it just didn't turn out great. It was better than the last time i tried to air dry as it wasn't so dry but i just ended up blow drying and flat ironing because it was too big. I was so sad as i haven't flat ironed in 2months.
> I only took my braids out 1 week ago and i feel to just go back in as i don't know what else to do except blow dry...



Have you tried bunning? I know it's boring, but the goal is to get through the transition right? I don't think I would be able to handle my hair if it weren't for that. As a matter of fact, I kept thinking to myself last night as I was detangling, how nice it would be to just chop............ 

I am on a low to no cone/low to no sulfate regimen, and just do frequent co-washes/no-poo washes and wet bun. The trick for me is to work with my hair when soaking wet. Once it starts to get a little bit dry, it's murder! Heck, if I could put the bun in while I'm still *in* the shower and not have to go through and moisturize it afterward I would.


----------



## FindingMe (May 25, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Lol, yeah, I can't get away with wash-n-go's. My siggy is on soaking wet hair though. The relaxed hair isn't *quite* as bone straight as it looks. As it dries a little, it gets wavier, but still very different
> 
> My hair is about 50% natural at this point, and at the longest point (the back) it's around shoulder length. The sides are about collar-bone length. All of my natural hair can fit into a ponytail now, except the very front, which grows the slowest - about 2 more inches there to get it all in.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you betta get outa here with that mess....NO chops for us!!!  We are in it for the long haul...


----------



## SouthernBeauty (May 25, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> Well ladies as of yesterday May 23rd, I am no longer transitioning because I finally BC'd after 4 months. Good luck ladies


 
Congrats on ur BC!! Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## JOI (May 25, 2009)

I just started transitioning February 10th of this year my last relaxer was feb 1st of this year. I decided to transition for as long as possible, for as long as it takes without BC, I'm going to trim a little at a time. currently I am 1 inch pass BSL. I was mbl but cut 2 inches back in april.  I will not BC my head to too big for all that lol and I will not be trimming for a while. Good luck everyone


----------



## brebre928 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks ladies, ill be posting pic soon.


----------



## fairyhairy (May 25, 2009)

Joining, have not relaxed since November 2008, boy is it hard!! been checking lots of tips but i look like crap tbh, i would like to find styles that make me look more groomed help!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 25, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> Thanks ladies, ill be posting pic soon.




congrats! look fwd to your pics


----------



## countrychickd (May 25, 2009)

brebre928 said:


> Thanks ladies, ill be posting pic soon.


 
I can't wait to see!


----------



## natural2be (May 26, 2009)

Hey Ladies, just checking in.  I am now in my 6th month of transitioning and I have to say I am very proud of myself. Last time i tried to transition it only lasted for 5 months.  Since finding this site this transition has been so much easier.  Co-washing and low manipulation is definetely my friend.  I have a lot of progress and I have you ladies to thank for it.  

Welcome to all the newbies and congratulations to all the new BC's.

Thanks all.


----------



## Dominican09 (May 26, 2009)

Helllloooooooooo Checkin' in!

So, friday I had my first full head sewn in weave...WHYYYYY?? my head hurt so bad over the weekend...and it still hurts in the front, but everybody keeps telling me that is suppose to hurt for a week. LET ME TELL YOU, I am ready to take this down now...I went in for micro braids and some how I came out with sewn in weave. Nonetheless, I am stuck with ALL this hair for at least 4 weeks...I feel so weird and self concious.

I told her I want low key weave but I guess the hair was too thick, and I ended up looking like the chick from the movie Beloved.

I wore the hair in a bun today...and one of the white guys (older guy) already said, "I like your hair"  WTH!!?? mind you, I DO NOT like to be the center of attention at the office, I like being reeeaalll low key...is driving me nuts, funny how hair can make you think and feel things...

At least now I know what to do next time I put weave in my hair...stick with the plan!!!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (May 26, 2009)

Still going strong!  

My hair is doing me right.  lol


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 26, 2009)

I need to sub to this thead, i'm just now seeing it.

I am about 14 weeks post.  So far so good   I am fondling my new growth every step of the way


----------



## blksndrlla (May 28, 2009)

I need suggestions!

So, I have CBL hair. 10 months in...I think. My SO and I are going to the comedy club tomorrow night and I just want to be really cute. I have been wearing knot out messy buns and want to switch it up to something sexy without straightening. Any suggestions? 

I have done knot outs, but that's not the look i am going for. I'm going dewy foundation...sassy eyes...4 inch heels type sexy. I like the individual twists-twist out b/c it gives the curly fro feel, but need product suggestions...it's dry! basically, I just need help.


----------



## Soliel185 (May 28, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> I need suggestions!
> 
> So, I have CBL hair. 10 months in...I think. My SO and I are going to the comedy club tomorrow night and I just want to be really cute. I have been wearing knot out messy buns and want to switch it up to something sexy without straightening. Any suggestions?
> 
> I have done knot outs, but that's not the look i am going for. I'm going dewy foundation...sassy eyes...4 inch heels type sexy. I like the individual twists-twist out b/c it gives the curly fro feel, but need product suggestions...it's dry! basically, I just need help.



For my braid outs I dampen my hair just a little, and then put reg cheap conditioner on each section, and seal with a mix of coconut and olive oil. 

The conditioner gives hold, softness, and it smells good  while the oils seal in the moisture, and give my hair slip and shine.


----------



## Soliel185 (May 28, 2009)

I am officially 16 months post! 

(and rockin my SMB/Sedu style LOL) 

I'm further than ever from setting a BC date, but I'm enjoying the transition now. I know my hair much better than when I started so I can outsmart it.


----------



## Lovely_Day (May 28, 2009)

I'm a newbie. Just joined today. I'm not sure exactly what the appropriate texturte type of my hair is, but I'm learning! I've been natural (chemical free) 8 months. I usually sport a sew in weave and just recently bought a lace front wig.  It's a pleasure to meet you all ")


----------



## Dominican09 (May 28, 2009)

Lovely_Day said:


> I'm a newbie. Just joined today. I'm not sure exactly what the appropriate texturte type of my hair is, but I'm learning! I've been natural (chemical free) 8 months. I usually sport a sew in weave and just recently bought a lace front wig. It's a pleasure to meet you all ")


 
Welcome!! Have you read the newbie stickie?


----------



## Lovely_Day (May 28, 2009)

Thanks! I'm headed there now


----------



## FindingMe (May 28, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> I need suggestions!
> 
> So, I have CBL hair. 10 months in...I think. My SO and I are going to the comedy club tomorrow night and I just want to be really cute. I have been wearing knot out messy buns and want to switch it up to something sexy without straightening. Any suggestions?
> 
> I have done knot outs, but that's not the look i am going for. I'm going dewy foundation...sassy eyes...4 inch heels type sexy. I like the individual twists-twist out b/c it gives the curly fro feel, but need product suggestions...it's dry! basically, I just need help.


 


Soliel185 said:


> For my braid outs I dampen my hair just a little, and then put reg cheap conditioner on each section, and seal with a mix of coconut and olive oil.
> 
> The conditioner gives hold, softness, and it smells good  while the oils seal in the moisture, and give my hair slip and shine.


 
On freshly washed hair, I just use coconut oil and add pure shea butter to my ends and roll my ends bc I found that my ends would get dry and brittle, but the pure shea butter has kept them sleek and smooth

Soliel, your hair is RIDICULOUS!!!  Those ends are to die for.....LAWD...

*WELCOME TO ALL NEW TRANSITIONERS!!!*


----------



## Soliel185 (May 28, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> On freshly washed hair, I just use coconut oil and add pure shea butter to my ends and roll my ends bc I found that my ends would get dry and brittle, but the pure shea butter has kept them sleek and smooth
> 
> Soliel, your hair is RIDICULOUS!!!  Those ends are to die for.....LAWD...
> 
> *WELCOME TO ALL NEW TRANSITIONERS!!!*



Hehehe 
Thank you! If it wasn't for LHCF I don't think I could have done it.


----------



## blksndrlla (May 28, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> For my braid outs I dampen my hair just a little, and then put reg cheap conditioner on each section, and seal with a mix of coconut and olive oil.
> 
> The conditioner gives hold, softness, and it smells good  while the oils seal in the moisture, and give my hair slip and shine.


 
Thanks! Your braidouts look so full...and I THOUGHT I had thick hair. Your Sedu pics had me itching to straighten


----------



## blksndrlla (May 28, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> On freshly washed hair, I just use coconut oil and add pure shea butter to my ends and roll my ends bc I found that my ends would get dry and brittle, but the pure shea butter has kept them sleek and smooth
> 
> Soliel, your hair is RIDICULOUS!!! Those ends are to die for.....LAWD...
> 
> *WELCOME TO ALL NEW TRANSITIONERS!!!*


 
Thanks! I'll try the butter on my ends!


----------



## Morenita (May 29, 2009)

Dominican09 said:


> Helllloooooooooo Checkin' in!
> 
> So, friday I had my first full head sewn in weave...WHYYYYY?? my head hurt so bad over the weekend...and it still hurts in the front, but everybody keeps telling me that is suppose to hurt for a week. LET ME TELL YOU, I am ready to take this down now...I went in for micro braids and some how I came out with sewn in weave. Nonetheless, I am stuck with ALL this hair for at least 4 weeks...I feel so weird and self concious.
> 
> ...



Ok, it's late and I just wanted to lurk for a few mins, but your post made me reply. I am cracking up over here


----------



## MummysGirl (May 29, 2009)

23 weeks post tomorrow... My hair is doing much better than I thought it would at this point... I'm so thankful for this and the summer cowashing threads.

Cowashing is still my best friend  I'm still doing it 3 times a week, haven't had time to increase to 4 yet... I DC 2ce a week, although this week I haven't DC'd yet, only cowashed 2ce but I will definitely DC on Saturday and sit in the sauna for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## spinspinshuga (May 29, 2009)

26.5 weeks post...
I want a sew in but am so afraid of having my hair torn out during the braiding process! Anyone in NC (preferably Charlotte or Chapel Hill/Raleigh/Durham) have any recommendations?

Also, I'm having some issues with my hair in the front; it has very little curl. My mother--who did my hair most of my life--claims this is not my natural texture and we're both very confused. I don't feel like I've been overbrushing. Is this scab hair? Or are my protective styles putting too much tension on the front of my hair? Are there any PS's that don't do so? Stupid buns...


----------



## pmichael52172 (May 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness it is sooooo humid and thick here in DC right now.  I didn't even try to get cute for work... well with my hair at least.  I left the pin curls in, put on a cute hat (that doesn't match my outfit), tilted it to one side on my head and am really rocking it right now.  I'm so glad I did because while waiting for the commuter bus, the air was so thick and damp I could feel it against my face when the wind blew.  

I thought I looked like a dude with the hat on but a got a couple of compliments on the way in!!!!  I'm not taking it off until I get ready to leave because I have somewhere to go tonight so I'll style my hair in the office and hope it lasts until I get to my destination.

I'm finding month 6 to be very challenging.  Some days I don't feel cute with these two textures and beady-looking edges. :  I have it hard because my hair is too short for a ponytail right now.  My stylist said something that is really true... "_It's not as bad as you think... you look how you feel.  Confidence and a positive attitude can change your whole look without you lifting a finger._"  

Note to self:  Shop for lots of cute hats this weekend!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 29, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I am officially 16 months post!
> 
> (and rockin my SMB/Sedu style LOL)
> 
> I'm further than ever from setting a BC date, but I'm enjoying the transition now. I know my hair much better than when I started so I can outsmart it.


 
Your hair looks great in your avatar love the straightness ... keep up the good work.

I can't remember the last time my hair was straight - it's been over a year since I put a flat iron to my head.

Anyway I'm still holding on this sixth month has been a challenge.


----------



## Ltown (May 29, 2009)

I'm still transitioning 33 weeks no problem wearing buns/poney. I have not master the braidout or twist tried them wet/dry cornrow, twist and single braid. I don't know if it two texture or my technique. But with all the motivation and technique here I'm determine to keep trying and stop crying


----------



## Allandra (May 29, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> Oh my goodness it is sooooo humid and thick here in DC right now.  I didn't even try to get cute for work... well with my hair at least.  I left the pin curls in, put on a cute hat (that doesn't match my outfit), tilted it to one side on my head and am really rocking it right now.  I'm so glad I did because while waiting for the commuter bus, the air was so thick and damp I could feel it against my face when the wind blew.
> 
> I thought I looked like a dude with the hat on but a got a couple of compliments on the way in!!!!  I'm not taking it off until I get ready to leave because I have somewhere to go tonight so I'll style my hair in the office and hope it lasts until I get to my destination.
> 
> ...


Girl, you post had me over here 

Yes, the humidity is pretty thick today.  As soon as I walked out the door this morning, it hit me right in the face.

I would love to see your hat.  I bet it's cute.  And J is right.  .  .  You look how you feel.  .  .

I got my hair one on Wednesday evening, and I'm still wearing it down now (thanks to Sabino MB).


----------



## Tanji (May 29, 2009)

Hi ladies.  I'm new to the whole transition thing.  I'm only eight weeks post.  I'm excited and ready for the challenge.


----------



## pmichael52172 (May 29, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Girl, you post had me over here
> 
> Yes, the humidity is pretty thick today.  As soon as I walked out the door this morning, it hit me right in the face.
> 
> ...



It was thick wasn't it?  My face even feels soft and dewy from the moisture.  I can't imagine what my hair would be looking like if I didn't have that hat on.  I can't do the Sabino regularly, only on special occassions.  My hair dries out days after because I can't put moisture on top of it.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 29, 2009)

Welcome 


Tanji said:


> Hi ladies.  I'm new to the whole transition thing.  I'm only eight weeks post.  I'm excited and ready for the challenge.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 29, 2009)

nothing really new. still doing a weekly wet donut bun. its working out great and i am just breezy. oh and DCing weekly is definitely the business. my curls look fabulous! even when it is just wet with no product, the definition is greatness. my reggie and me are --><-- right now lol


----------



## blksndrlla (May 29, 2009)

Follow up on my hair styling from last night:

So, I love my hair this morning. I tried something new from the board and I LOVED the result. There is a thread on citric acid and baking soda or something like that. Well, I derived my DT from there. Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, Sea Salt, Honey and EVOO. My hair was like butter. I have had breakage issues. I loss like 1/6th of the amount I normally do. It detangled like a dream. After the DT, I rinsed, detangled, put in GD leave-in, HS 14-1, oil mix and let air dry. I used some warm and cold air to speed up the process. I put in 25ish twists, sealed the ends with shea butter and rolled them vertically with satin pillow rollers. I took them out this morning. Sheer fantasticness...yes, fantasticness. In person it's like a big spiral set curly fro-esque...I don't know. I do know it is perfect for my date. Now, if I could get over this soreness from the gym so i can walk right in those heels...lol! Thanks for the advice ladies.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 29, 2009)

Hey ladies. Going into month 8 and I am LOVING my NG. I started taking Hair, Skin and nails pills again and I have gained an inch in a month! Still cowashing 5x weekly and doing buns. This weekend, I think I am going to do a Henna, DC with some lustrasilk shea butter (mixed with a lil ors pak condish, some V05, honey and evoo- I like mixing my condishes).

I was also wanting to buy Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, and use it as a DC but I am wondering is this gonna be moisturizing enough for after a henna treatment?

It is very humid down here and lately I have been feeling not so sexy with this bun and bee-dee-beez. I cannot wait until my curls make the majority of my hair.


----------



## natural2be (May 29, 2009)

Tanji said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new to the whole transition thing. I'm only eight weeks post. I'm excited and ready for the challenge.


 
Welcome to the transitioning thread.  You will find great tips here.


----------



## mocha.li (May 30, 2009)

I'm so tempted to do the bc.  My transitioning styles are limited.  I can't convince my husband to let me do it.  I did it a while ago and ended up relaxing.  Maybe I'll just get some micros to make the time go by and to keep my hands out my hair.


----------



## Allandra (May 31, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> I'm so tempted to do the bc.  My transitioning styles are limited.  I can't convince my husband to let me do it.  I did it a while ago and ended up relaxing.  Maybe I'll just get some micros to make the time go by and to keep my hands out my hair.


How much new growth do you have?  How much relaxed ends do you have?


----------



## FindingMe (May 31, 2009)

Hi, fellow transitioners!  Please come over and check out my thread and view my results for my CurlyNikki Twist-n-Curl:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=369996


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Hi, fellow transitioners! Please come over and check out my thread and view my results for my CurlyNikki Twist-n-Curl:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=369996


 It is really cute!


----------



## LovingMe87 (May 31, 2009)

Joining&subscribing. I'm currently 27 weeks post, last relaxer was Nov 2008. I should be 14 months post because I ended my 9 month transition with that last relaxer out of frustration. But you live and you learn! Im used to the amount of new growth I have righht now so I think I will be okay until around the 10th month.

 Right now I'm trying to not use heat for the summer so I"ve been doing braidouts, which I am now in love with!  I wash,deep condition and detangle once a week. After I airdry for about 30 mins I add ntm silk touch leave in and organix coconut milk serum and braid my hair into 10 plaits and airdry over night. Then for the rest of the week I moisturize, seal, and rebraid every night. BTW I curl my ends with foam satin rollers. 

One more thing, a lot of ppl think I am already natural because of the way my braidout turns out and I have to explain to them that I am not natural yet. Ive gotten a lot of compliments and a lot of stares. Its kind of funny and weird that some ppl think you are just "SO" different just because you have natural hair. Crazy world! lol


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 1, 2009)

Just checking in!!! I am 25 weeks post. I have incorporated cowashes in my regimen and I have also been touching my hair less as possible.


----------



## mocha.li (Jun 1, 2009)

Allandra said:


> How much new growth do you have? How much relaxed ends do you have?


   I think I have an inch in some areas and probably more in others.  It seems like my hair is growing sooo slow, ha.  I purchased  MT, aphogee and hair supplies so I can try to do more things to my hair.  I still have 6-8 inches of relaxed hair.  I was on this site and youtube this weekend looking at a lot of transitioners tips so hopefully it helps.  I can't wait til I have more new growth, I'm loving it.  
 I just hate at work its hard to do a lot of different styles b/c I have to wear a hat when outside and if someone thinks my hairstyle is "too ethnic" they can tell me to take it down.  
My DH doesn't like for me to watch the youtube videos b/c a lot of them end up doing a BC and he thinks its going to inspire me to do the same.  even though I'm tempted I won't do it.  I'm in it for the long run.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok - ladies I'm now into my 7th month of transition ...


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jun 1, 2009)

I had a major set back this weekend. The plan was to do a henna, DC, and roller set. Well, I did the henna, applied it and accidently left it in for 4 hours. I fell asleep). So, I also purchased some AO HSR. This stuff is horrible BTW. After my henna, I applied the AO HSR, some EVOO, and honey and warmed it in the micorwave. I then sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes and slept for 4 hours with it in. After I rinsed, my hair was hard.as.a.rock. It was a stringy nightmare!! I couldn't even BEGIN to detangle it. Frantic, I went and attempted to cowash (adding EVOO) still no change. I then clarified and cowashed again. No change. What happened I kept asking? Then it finally dawned on me. I was in protein overload. I had JUST did an egg treatment last week. How could I be so stupid?

So, I get out, apply some EVOO and decided to do a hot oil. Did that overnight and still no change. Now this is when I call my sis (she is a hair guru) and ask her what to do. She told me to pre-poo with heat with vatika Oil and Queen Helene cholesterol (I did my work out instead of sitting under the dryer), wash with my Creme of Nature, letting it sit in 4 sections for 3 minutes, rinse then DC with the Christophe Hair mask, EVOO, and honey. I did that and it finally broke my hair!!! My hair is sooo much better (Imma go with 90%). It is soft, shiny and detangling was SO much easier. All in all, I think my hair survived this attack. Ladies, I was so about to BC. It is bunned now and Imma leave it bunned for the next 2 weeks. Hopefully it will be bck 100% by then.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats BBD, keep it going!!


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jun 1, 2009)

I need a transition buddy, any takers?  I'm 11 weeks post and can't seem to get my new growth to be moisturized.  I think I'm a 4b.  I really need help.  I'm trying to stay in for the long haul but my dry ng is about to make me throw in the towel.

ETA: I've been natural before but NEVER EVER wore my hair "out."  It was ALWAYS blow dried, pressed and/or flat ironed.  This time I want to see how my hair looks without being heat stretched first.  So I'm airdrying my hair and I don't flat iron except for every 3 months when I go to the salon.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Jun 1, 2009)

Month 14 checking in.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey just checking in... I'm 22 months post.  Plan to BC in August, if I don't get sick and do it sooner.  I wrecked my hair this past week while on vacation.  The sun/saltwater/chlorine really did a number on it even though i conditioned every day.

I'm going to DC and baby it for a while and see what happens...

Hello to all newcomers!!!


----------



## Dominican09 (Jun 1, 2009)

Checking in...I think I'm going to BC this weekend (I am not doing it sooner cause my friends would like to witness this lol!)...So last night I took out the sewn in weave. I couldn't take it anymore after a week. After that, I washed it and I put in a mayo with eggs, wheat germ...I forgot the name... and left it for a couple of minutes...OMG!! I couldn't detangle my hair...silicon mix didn't detangle it, I was panicking . I used all my moiturizers and nothing would detangle the permed hair. Finally with cantu moisturizer and taking my time pulling my hair and a lot of hair came out with at least 5 knots...

The tiny bit of relaxed hair that I have left does not look right...it looks like 3 strings when wet. I'll rather treat my natural hair properly instead of dealing with the relaxed ends and plus...walking around with my hair looking like that is not cute.

This is the latest.


----------



## Purfectalibi (Jun 1, 2009)

I have given this alot of thought, and since my hair texture changed (it grows in spirals now instead of knots) Im gonna transition!!!!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jun 1, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Congrats BBD, keep it going!!


 
Thank you.


----------



## Garner (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all!!!  I am 45 wks post relaxer and I have been using Henna for color and condition.  It has also helped me tremendously with breakage.  This past Friday, I made the mistake of sleeping with my heat camp on low for 45 min.  Please take it from me...*do not do this  *!!!  I pray my scalp is not burned or damaged in any way.


----------



## -Love Love* (Jun 1, 2009)

Ladies...I did a cold wave roller set...its the BOMB yall. Pictures coming. DEFF. good transitioning style. I got many compliments  And it lasts for a few days. Or atleast a week.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jun 1, 2009)

Dominican09 said:


> Checking in...I think I'm going to BC this weekend (I am not doing it sooner cause my friends would like to witness this lol!)...So last night I took out the sewn in weave. I couldn't take it anymore after a week. After that, I washed it and I put in a mayo with eggs, wheat germ...I forgot the name... and left it for a couple of minutes...OMG!! I couldn't detangle my hair...silicon mix didn't detangle it, I was panicking . I used all my moiturizers and nothing would detangle the permed hair. Finally with cantu moisturizer and taking my time pulling my hair and a lot of hair came out with at least 5 knots...
> 
> The tiny bit of relaxed hair that I have left does not look right...it looks like 3 strings when wet. I'll rather treat my natural hair properly instead of dealing with the relaxed ends and plus...walking around with my hair looking like that is not cute.
> 
> This is the latest.



Sounds like you overdosed on protein.  Good luck on your BC.



-Love said:


> Ladies...I did a cold wave roller set...its the BOMB yall. Pictures coming. DEFF. good transitioning style. I got many compliments  And it lasts for a few days. Or atleast a week.



What is a cold wave?


----------



## -Love Love* (Jun 2, 2009)

CinnaMizz said:


> Sounds like you overdosed on protein.  Good luck on your BC.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a cold wave?


http://ep.yimg.com/ip/I/texasbeautysupplycom_2053_4250069

I used the purple ones. You roll up your hair and they snap at the end. So simple and cute.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 2, 2009)

Purfectalibi said:


> I have given this alot of thought, and since my hair texture changed (it grows in spirals now instead of knots) Im gonna transition!!!!!


 Yaaaay!! This is a good thread....alot of info and the ladies here are very motivating!! HHG!!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok ladies im in need of some HELP!!! Im 35 weeks post and my newgrowth is really coily so when i try styles like 2 strand twistouts or bantu knots no matter how smooth my roots are when im doing the style its still turns out poofy when it dries, any suggestion of other styles?? This is really making me want to Big chop way ahead of schedule!!! Also what are some of you ladies staple moisturizers that makes your hair shine and really moisturized??  Thanks ladies


----------



## LongCurlz (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm currently about 44 weeks post,  what I have been noticing is that my relaxed ends tend to tangle more than natural hair, I;m trying to not chop till about 12 more months, but this really gets on my nerves, I;m starting to really hate my relaxed hair


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 2, 2009)

14 weeks and counting.


----------



## -Love Love* (Jun 2, 2009)

Tomorrow is my 5th official month.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats, -Love!

ETA:  I feel like relaxing.  Doing my hair is time consuming during wash days.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm about 11 weeks behind you (almost 24 weeks post) but I have a lot of coily new growth I am dealing with too 
When I do my braidouts, I just allow my new growth do it's own thing. I do 5 cornrows on 90% dry hair overnight and although my new growth poofs up a little - it makes my hair appear even thicker 

2 ways I deal with it are:
1. I use a headband (I have about 20 now, )
OR
2. I do a side parting and fluff out my roots and it looks similar to how I style my rollersets.

HTH.


KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Ok ladies im in need of some HELP!!! Im 35 weeks post and my newgrowth is really coily so when i try styles like 2 strand twistouts or bantu knots no matter how smooth my roots are when im doing the style its still turns out poofy when it dries, any suggestion of other styles?? This is really making me want to Big chop way ahead of schedule!!! Also what are some of you ladies staple moisturizers that makes your hair shine and really moisturized??  Thanks ladies


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

You can hold out 
How many weeks post are you? 
I don't want to do a weave or use half wigs or do extensions but have you thought about trying out these options?



CinnaMizz said:


> Congrats, -Love!
> 
> ETA:  I feel like relaxing.  Doing my hair is time consuming during wash days.


----------



## mocha.li (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello ladies, - have a question....  How much new growth do u acquire a month?


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

Not entirely sure... what I'm sure of is - I have different growth rates at different areas of my hair. I definitely do not grow 0.5 inch per month cos that'd mean I'll have 2.5 inches of new growth right now which I don't. 



mocha.li said:


> Hello ladies, - have a question....  How much new growth do u acquire a month?


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Purfectalibi said:


> I have given this alot of thought, and since my hair texture changed (it grows in spirals now instead of knots) Im gonna transition!!!!!



YAY!!!! You'll find tons of info and support here.  Good luck!! how long do u think you'll go? (i'm going 2 years)



KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Ok ladies im in need of some HELP!!! Im 35 weeks post and my newgrowth is really coily so when i try styles like 2 strand twistouts or bantu knots no matter how smooth my roots are when im doing the style its still turns out poofy when it dries, any suggestion of other styles?? This is really making me want to Big chop way ahead of schedule!!! Also what are some of you ladies staple moisturizers that makes your hair shine and really moisturized??  Thanks ladies



Sorry to hear it. do you let it dry completely before you untwist/unknot?  I love cantu moisturizer and coconut oil.  good luck!



LongCurlz said:


> I'm currently about 44 weeks post,  what I have been noticing is that my relaxed ends tend to tangle more than natural hair, I;m trying to not chop till about 12 more months, but this really gets on my nerves, I;m starting to really hate my relaxed hair



No, don't hate your relaxed hair.  You've just gotta find a way to work with it.



CinnaMizz said:


> Congrats, -Love!
> 
> ETA:  I feel like relaxing.  Doing my hair is time consuming during wash days.



C'mooonnn you can hold out.  Just plan for wash days...you can make it like a spa day instead of something you dread.



mocha.li said:


> Hello ladies, - have a question....  How much new growth do u acquire a month?



I get about .5 inches a month or a lil under that i think.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jun 2, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> You can hold out
> How many weeks post are you?
> I don't want to do a weave or use half wigs or do extensions but have you thought about trying out these options?



I'm only a little over six months post.  I dont do weaves or extensions.  Styling during the week isnt a problem, just the actual process of washing.  And that isn't even a problem in and of itself, since I dont really have tangles or breakage, it just takes a while.  erplexed

I guess I am PMSing.  

Your hair in your avatar reminds me of some of mine.    Love the coils.

I did a braid out last night using a new method.  If it comes out decent, I may post pictures.  This shrinkage is wild, though.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 2, 2009)

wow...never has my hair been this hard to deal with.

The longest I have ever stretched is 7 months.  I used earthly delight on my last poo and it left my hair very stripped, dry, and tangled. errr never AGAIN


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

so I'm only a couple of weeks behind you.... I love braidouts, I do mine this way: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=366395&highlight=

I don't do weaves or extensions but washing is not yet a problem for me... maybe your hair's longer than mine?

P.S. So we might be hair relatives? How long do you wanna transition for?


CinnaMizz said:


> I'm only a little over six months post.  I dont do weaves or extensions.  Styling during the week isnt a problem, just the actual process of washing.  And that isn't even a problem in and of itself, since I dont really have tangles or breakage, it just takes a while.  erplexed
> 
> I guess I am PMSing.
> 
> ...


----------



## GodsPromises (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been trying braid outs but not matter what I do I don't have curl definition and they come out looking a hot mess.  So I think that I am going to give up on braid outs and just try flexirods for a tights set so that my new growth and relaxed hair blends in together.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jun 2, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Ok ladies im in need of some HELP!!! Im 35 weeks post and my newgrowth is really coily so when i try styles like 2 strand twistouts or bantu knots no matter how smooth my roots are when im doing the style its still turns out poofy when it dries, any suggestion of other styles?? This is really making me want to Big chop way ahead of schedule!!! Also what are some of you ladies staple moisturizers that makes your hair shine and really moisturized??  Thanks ladies



From the looks of your avatar, we have the same hair type. I do bantu knots and what helps me is to add a pea sized amount of serum to each strand before knoting it. I say pea because I have longer hair, but I would suggest a smaller amount for your hair. I usually wash, DC, apply my leave-in, apply moistureizer, seal with cocunut oil and grab a section (I don't part) then apply the serum making sure I smooth it to the ends then knot up. I then use my denman to get the hairs untangly and straight. I do this on 40% damp hair because I found that when my hair is sopping wet it never dries and gets poofy. 

Staple moisterizers for me are :
Coconut oil as a sealant
I Co-wash with V05 Condistioners and add a pea sized amount of EVOO to each section I cowash (I do it in 4s)
I use vatkia oil on my dry-ish bun to seal the ends
I use HH LTR or HH Hello Hydro as a moisterizer! I LOVE this stuff
I DC with anything but I add honey and EVOO which makes it utra soft.
I as (every week) with Creme of Nature in the green
I do protein sparingly 

Hope that helps


----------



## Eisani (Jun 2, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> Hello ladies, - have a question....  How much new growth do u acquire a month?


I've never measured my hair I just know I have a good growth rate and since I rarely straighten, it's very difficult to tell.


----------



## chelleyrock (Jun 2, 2009)

Is there any point during the transition where mostly everone would experience some kind of hurdle (i.e., 6/8/10+ months post)?.  I'm almost 6 months post and my new growth isn't bad at all.  I have almost 3" new growth and I'm still able to detangle with ease (in the shower) and rollerset.

I'm just asking so that I can prepare myself for the worse to come.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

I've read that months 6-10 can be frustrating...


chelleyrock said:


> Is there any point during the transition where mostly everone would experience some kind of hurdle (i.e., 6/8/10+ months post)?.  I'm almost 6 months post and my new growth isn't bad at all.  I have almost 3" new growth and I'm still able to detangle with ease (in the shower) and rollerset.
> 
> I'm just asking so that I can prepare myself for the worse to come.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 2, 2009)

LadyR said:


> I have been trying braid outs but not matter what I do I don't have curl definition and they come out looking a hot mess. So I think that I am going to give up on braid outs and just try flexirods for a tights set so that my new growth and relaxed hair blends in together.


 

All I do are braidouts (and now I have recently added twist-n-curls to my regi).  They are really working well for me.  I am 14 months post.  

Are they *completely* dry when you take the braids down?  If so, sounds like your hair may be too soft or holds too much moisture?  Have you tried Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor?  http://www.folica.com/ApHOGEE_Keratin_d332.html

My hair is very coarse, but when its too soft, I spray a little of this in as a leave in and it adds a little protein/strength to my hair and it holds the curls and gives more definition.


----------



## Purfectalibi (Jun 2, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> YAY!!!! You'll find tons of info and support here. Good luck!! how long do u think you'll go? (i'm going 2 years)


 
Thank you!!!! My first goal is gonna be 11 months and if im still hangin on ok i'll keep going from there...... I'm very glad to have so much support and dont have to go through this alone!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Jun 2, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> I can't access the old 1 so I'm not complaining!! Thanks!! I'm at week 49 .. I'm not finding it too hard, in fact its getting easier..


 
Gosh look how thick and beautiful your hair is!!!  WOW!!!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Jun 2, 2009)

SignatureBeauty said:


> I thought I would start another one,because the old one is too long,I am not Transitioning but my Daughter is, so I need support on that as well!


 
Good luck on you and your daughter's transitioning. Remember moisture, moisture, moisture!!


----------



## GodsPromises (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't know what the problem is.  My braids are dry and I do use the Aphogee Reconstructor but my braid out looks like a wavely hot mess when I try it.  What are twist n curls?



FindingMe said:


> All I do are braidouts (and now I have recently added twist-n-curls to my regi).  They are really working well for me.  I am 14 months post.
> 
> Are they *completely* dry when you take the braids down?  If so, sounds like your hair may be too soft or holds too much moisture?  Have you tried Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor?  http://www.folica.com/ApHOGEE_Keratin_d332.html
> 
> My hair is very coarse, but when its too soft, I spray a little of this in as a leave in and it adds a little protein/strength to my hair and it holds the curls and gives more definition.


----------



## LJewel (Jun 2, 2009)

Bumping this for future references.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jun 2, 2009)

Whimsy- for the most part it is about 90% dry, do you think they may be a reason? Also it is really dry when i take them down, i think i am going to go out and get some cantu shea butter because i see everyone talk about it!!!

MummysGirl- I am so styled challenged i cannot do cornrows to save my life!!! But i am practicing patience so maybe i will try that tonight thanks!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 2, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Whimsy- for the most part it is about 90% dry, do you think they may be a reason? Also it is really dry when i take them down, i think i am going to go out and get some cantu shea butter because i see everyone talk about it!!!



I like to let it dry 100% and if it's not then it gets puffy for me.
Also, yeah definitely try cantu you'll love it. (i hope)


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 2, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Whimsy- for the most part it is about 90% dry, do you think they may be a reason? Also it is really dry when i take them down, i think i am going to go out and get some cantu shea butter because i see everyone talk about it!!!
> 
> MummysGirl- I am so styled challenged i cannot do cornrows to save my life!!! But i am practicing patience so maybe i will try that tonight thanks!!!



I can't do cornrows fit for public view  But they're good enough to do the job for a braidout. I figure them being so crooked and messed up keeps me from having to cover up parts when I take them down.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 2, 2009)

LadyR said:


> I don't know what the problem is. My braids are dry and I do use the Aphogee Reconstructor but my braid out looks like a wavely hot mess when I try it. What are twist n curls?


 
OK, then sounds like you need some moisture.  What do you use as leave-ins?  I use a lot of coconut oil all over and then add shea butter on top of that and then braid.  Got any pics?

I got the T-n-C idea from Curly Nikki:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=369996


----------



## blksndrlla (Jun 2, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I can't do cornrows fit for public view  But they're good enough to do the job for a braidout. *I figure them being so crooked and messed up keeps me from having to cover up parts when I take them down.*


 
That's how I justify my braids


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 2, 2009)

i used organix shampoo today for the first time ever because..i don't know, the baking soda clarifying thing was really doing it for me anymore. i like it. it was only slightly drying, but moisturizing at the same time. i will only use it like every 6 weeks or so, when i would normally clarify. and its sulfate-free which is nice. i am currently DCing.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 2, 2009)

chelleyrock said:


> Is there any point during the transition where mostly everone would experience some kind of hurdle (i.e., 6/8/10+ months post)?.  I'm almost 6 months post and my new growth isn't bad at all.  I have almost 3" new growth and I'm still able to detangle with ease (in the shower) and rollerset.
> 
> I'm just asking so that I can prepare myself for the worse to come.



Months 7-9 had me ready to whip some azs and see some heads roll, or in the very least texlax again. I overcame that hurdle by just keeping it bunned or by doing twist outs. Bunning, twist outs and LOADS of heavy dc's helped me keep my sanity .


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 2, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> YAY!!!! You'll find tons of info and support here. Good luck!! how long do u think you'll go? (i'm going 2 years)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

THIS IS A GOOD TIP!! ONCE I STARTED TREATED WASH DAYS LIKE I WAS PAMPERING MYSELF IT BECAME SO MUCH EASIER!


----------



## fairyhairy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey all, glad for this thread, ok my deal is my hair is not soft and moisturized, i need softness without greasiness, last night i did a dc with ripe avocado and avocado oil and almond oil and evoo, rised out my hair felt hard, so put in HE condi with got it soft used it as a leave in with castor oil, hair soft but greasy yuk, need a light weight but deeply moisturize and a good regime any help pleaseeeeeee


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Can you tell us more about your regimen?

How often do you shampoo wash?

When did you last clarify your hair?

Have you tried cowashing?

I can't really tell what is causing your dryness cos I don't know the answers to those questions yet. Clarifying could help 'reset' your hair because it strips your hair completely (maybe your hair is not able to absorb moisture right now... maybe, I can't tell). Then you could do a protein DC, then moisturising DC and your hair should feel better. (I sometimes use Roux Porosity Control before DC'ing my hair)

What's been saving my hair these past few months is cowashing. I cowash 3 times a week (cowash cons include: HE HH, HE TT, Suave Humectant, Aussie Moist) and my new growth + relaxed hair stay moisturisied and soft.... I make sure my hair gets enough protein (e.g. I add Aphogee 2 min reconstructor to my dry hair for a few minutes before cowashing every other week) and my DC is a light protein too.

For more info on cowashing, check out the cowashing thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=349489

HTH!



fairyhairy said:


> Hey all, glad for this thread, ok my deal is my hair is not soft and moisturized, i need softness without greasiness, last night i did a dc with ripe avocado and avocado oil and almond oil and evoo, rised out my hair felt hard, so put in HE condi with got it soft used it as a leave in with castor oil, hair soft but greasy yuk, need a light weight but deeply moisturize and a good regime any help pleaseeeeeee


----------



## fairyhairy (Jun 4, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Can you tell us more about your regimen?
> 
> How often do you shampoo wash?
> 
> ...



Hey Mummy's girl

I haven't been shampoo washing so today i claryfied and did a deep treatment with aveda brillant conditioner mised with honey and herbal essence conditioner and almond oil, I am currenlty under the dryer with s curl and chi silk infusins mix on a ponytail roller, the past week i have tried different things but juat not getting the moisture i need, usually use ors replenish pack but laying off of that as it maybe a tad bit much protien, basically i need a hardcore mositure regime for the next month


----------



## pmichael52172 (Jun 4, 2009)

At first I hated month 6 but I realize why.  I will call this month stage II of my transitioning journey, because I am convinced that I can no longer hang on to straight styles.  No more side part with a sweeping bang, and sides that have loose silky curls.  My natural hair is surely taking over.  It's time now to make the relaxed part match the natural and not the other way around.  

Instead, I am spiral curling my hair all going back (Caruso steam rollers or pin curling), then getting creative with the front.  At first I put on a headband but hated it so I pushed my hairline back, held them with bobby pins, took two thick locs of hair from each side, crossed each over to the other side to hide the pins (making an invisible headband) then took the curls and pulled them apart create volume.  cuh-YUTE! and the more my hair swelled from the humidity, the cuter it looked.  I was told by two seperate people (man and woman) that I looked youthful and my face glowed.

At night, I pin curl and put on my bonnet and sleep comfortably.  I guess this will be my style until I see what stage III is about!  My hair is also growing faster than usual in this stage too.  It's even noticeable with the shrinkage.  No fancy concoctions, just leaving it alone and keeping it moisturized and using heat sparingly.  I've never experienced the heartbreaking breakage that some say transitioners will go through.  I will be careful with the pinning so as not to create stress and weakness in the same spot.


----------



## Chromia (Jun 4, 2009)

fairyhairy said:


> Hey Mummy's girl
> 
> I haven't been shampoo washing so today i claryfied and did a deep treatment with aveda brillant conditioner mised with honey and herbal essence conditioner and almond oil, I am currenlty under the dryer with s curl and chi silk infusins mix on a ponytail roller, the past week i have tried different things but juat not getting the moisture i need, usually use ors replenish pack but laying off of that as it maybe a tad bit much protien, basically i need a hardcore mositure regime for the next month


I agree with what Mummysgirl said about clarifying. Hopefully it helped when you did that. Maybe you can try a cholesterol DC or a Pantene mask. Mizani Moisturfuse is a good moisturizing DC, but I stopped using it because it didn't detangle at all.

2 that are on my list to try are Aussie Deeeep 3 Minute Miracle and the Yes To Carrots mask - maybe you can try one of those.


----------



## fairyhairy (Jun 5, 2009)

Chromia said:


> I agree with what Mummysgirl said about clarifying. Hopefully it helped when you did that. Maybe you can try a cholesterol DC or a Pantene mask. Mizani Moisturfuse is a good moisturizing DC, but I stopped using it because it didn't detangle at all.
> 
> 2 that are on my list to try are Aussie Deeeep 3 Minute Miracle and the Yes To Carrots mask - maybe you can try one of those.



Hey Chromia
So i claryfied and did my deep condition, and rollersetted, softer hair but not moisturised enough, going to get lustrasilk cholesterol, but i need a good daily moisture leave in, everything in the black hair shops just seem like heavy weight grease to me or sticky crap


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I have 2 moisturisers:
1. Moisturising spritz: Water, Conditioner, Glycerin + EVOO (About 75-80% of this spritz is water)
2. Shea Mix: Unrefined shea butter, coconut oil, castor oil and aloe vera gel.

The above plus my cowashing 3 times a week and DC'ing 2ce a week = always moisturised hair for me.



fairyhairy said:


> Hey Chromia
> So i claryfied and did my deep condition, and rollersetted, softer hair but not moisturised enough, going to get lustrasilk cholesterol, but i need a good daily moisture leave in, everything in the black hair shops just seem like heavy weight grease to me or sticky crap


----------



## fairyhairy (Jun 5, 2009)

thansk mummy's girl will have to try that mix xx


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 5, 2009)

I am thinking a lot about BCing...
I'm really considering it.

What's everyone doing with their hair this weekend?


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jun 5, 2009)

OK..I'm sayin bye to this thread! I mini chopped (about 2 inches) after 29 months of transitioning last weekend. I don't have pics, I'm afraid, but it's done...I just need to be evened up maybe.


----------



## Golden*Brown (Jun 5, 2009)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> OK..I'm sayin bye to this thread! I mini chopped (about 2 inches) after 29 months of transitioning last weekend. I don't have pics, I'm afraid, but it's done...I just need to be evened up maybe.


 
Congrats! I hope to make it to 29 months or longer. I'm going to get my hair flat ironed and trimmed this weekend.


----------



## Garner (Jun 5, 2009)

Cngratulations!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 5, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## fairyhairy (Jun 5, 2009)

Trying to leave it alone!!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 5, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> I am thinking a lot about BCing...
> I'm really considering it.
> 
> What's everyone doing with their hair this weekend?


I'm still trying to get a good braidouts or twist outs on weekends so if they don't work I can wear the faithful phony during the workweek.


----------



## Chromia (Jun 5, 2009)

fairyhairy said:


> Hey Chromia
> So i claryfied and did my deep condition, and rollersetted, softer hair but not moisturised enough, going to get lustrasilk cholesterol, but i need a good daily moisture leave in, everything in the black hair shops just seem like heavy weight grease to me or sticky crap


For daily moisture I've been using Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol. When that runs out I have a bottle of Abba Nourishing Conditioner that I'm going to finish - it's a good leave-in/daily moisturizer.


----------



## Chromia (Jun 5, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> I am thinking a lot about BCing...
> I'm really considering it.
> 
> What's everyone doing with their hair this weekend?


I'm probably going to attempt flat twists for a twist-out. If that doesn't work I'll flat iron.




InNeedofHairapy said:


> OK..I'm sayin bye to this thread! I mini chopped (about 2 inches) after 29 months of transitioning last weekend. I don't have pics, I'm afraid, but it's done...I just need to be evened up maybe.


Congratulations!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Checking in... Couple of days over 24 weeks post. Still doing good so far.... increased number of cowashes oer week from 3 to 4 starting today. Cowashing is a real help 

Congrats to the recent new naturals, welcome new joiners, KUTGW everyone


----------



## Eisani (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll be 19 months post this week! I love spring and summer when my hair can stay damp more often, it definitely helps. I'm also finding that I have to detangle at least every other day. I can't go longer than that any more.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow.... 19 months... wow!


Eisani said:


> I'll be 19 months post this week! I love spring and summer when my hair can stay damp more often, it definitely helps. I'm also finding that I have to detangle at least every other day. I can't go longer than that any more.


----------



## trey21 (Jun 8, 2009)

OK ladies, I need some help...I'm at a crossroads.  I am 28 weeks post relaxer, the longest I made it the last time I tried to transition was 24 weeks, so I've made a milestone.  I don't want to relax but I'm finding it to be more difficult to handle my hair.  I am thinking about cutting it off but I'm afraid of what I might end up looking like...also, what would I do if I'm just having a bad hair day.  I thought about cutting it off and having a braid appt scheduled right after just in case.  I've been in swim class, so I've been doing a lot of wash/bunning.  I blow dired/flat ironed yesterday and I still had a hard time getting through it...this stuff is super thick!  What are your thoughts and suggestions...


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Jun 8, 2009)

trey21 said:


> OK ladies, I need some help...I'm at a crossroads. I am 28 weeks post relaxer, the longest I made it the last time I tried to transition was 24 weeks, so I've made a milestone. I don't want to relax but I'm finding it to be more difficult to handle my hair. I am thinking about cutting it off but I'm afraid of what I might end up looking like...also, what would I do if I'm just having a bad hair day. I thought about cutting it off and having a braid appt scheduled right after just in case. I've been in swim class, so I've been doing a lot of wash/bunning. I blow dired/flat ironed yesterday and I still had a hard time getting through it...this stuff is super thick! What are your thoughts and suggestions...


 
Stay strong! It really depends on how much you can see of your newgrowth. I am 5 months post and I just don't see enough to cut off relaxed ends. I am finding it difficult to work with my thick hair as well. But I'm hiding it under a wig for now and will soon get cornrows. Maybe that would work for you, hiding your hair until you either BC or just taking a break. Sometimes taking a break from the styling part can make you miss your hair and renew your excitement to play in your own hair!

I'm hoping I don't cut until at least a year post so that its easier to style this thick 4B hair


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 8, 2009)

trey21 said:


> OK ladies, I need some help...I'm at a crossroads. I am 28 weeks post relaxer, the longest I made it the last time I tried to transition was 24 weeks, so I've made a milestone. I don't want to relax but I'm finding it to be more difficult to handle my hair. I am thinking about cutting it off but I'm afraid of what I might end up looking like...also, what would I do if I'm just having a bad hair day. I thought about cutting it off and having a braid appt scheduled right after just in case. I've been in swim class, so I've been doing a lot of wash/bunning. I blow dired/flat ironed yesterday and I still had a hard time getting through it...this stuff is super thick! What are your thoughts and suggestions...


 
Don't let it stress you.  Congrats on reaching the milestone.  I'd say go for it and BC but it's a big decision.
It seems smart to have the backup braid appointment just in case.

If you do BC it will be a lot easier to handle swim class, that's for sure!!
GOOD LUCK!!!


PS - Yeah, I BC'd but I'm still gunna be popping in here to chat about all of your transitions!!


----------



## trey21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks jetbeauty...I'm going to hit the BSS today to look for some nice wigs and see how that works out.  I just took some cornrolls out and they helped a lot...I'll probably try some single braids and keep them in longer.


----------



## trey21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Don't let it stress you.  Congrats on reaching the milestone.  I'd say go for it and BC but it's a big decision.
> It seems smart to have the backup braid appointment just in case.
> 
> If you do BC it will be a lot easier to handle swim class, that's for sure!!
> ...


Thanks Whimsy...your hair is beautiful and you held out with the transition for a long time.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jun 8, 2009)

Trey.. do you co-wash?

Normally, what does your regimine include?

Do you bun? What is the length of your hair?

Tell us more about your hair and what you usually do to it.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jun 8, 2009)

Has anybody tried the Mane n Tail detangler?


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I'm just over 5 months post relaxer and currently have my hair in twists under a wig. When I washed after taking out my braids, I was so frustrated with my hair! While detangling, it seemed like I lost alot of hair. But after starting these 2 strand twists, I saw my hair has definitely grown and gotten thicker. I hope these summer months pass fast and the scissors stay far away. I'm so anxious to have all natural hair again. I didn't appreciate it when I had it! 

Stay strong everyone!


----------



## trey21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi ZeeOL.  I wash about 5 days a week since I'm in a swim class.  When I'm not swimming I still cowash at least 3 days a week (if I didn't I'd never get a comb through my head).  My hair is just at shoulder length and I typically just part it in the middle, brush it back and put in a ponytail...everyday.  I took a short break with cornrolls and that helped a lot.  
I do all my detangling with lots of conditioner under the running shower...I use herbal essence hello hydartion, suave coconut, aubrys GPD...anything with good slip
I do protein treatments every other week because of the swimming
I always use a leave in...giovanni direct or cantu shea butter
I use shea butter, vitika coconut oil and gel for my ponytails


----------



## trey21 (Jun 8, 2009)

jetbeauty09 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just over 5 months post relaxer and currently have my hair in twists under a wig. When I washed after taking out my braids, I was so frustrated with my hair! While detangling, it seemed like I lost alot of hair. But after starting these 2 strand twists, I saw my hair has definitely grown and gotten thicker. I hope these summer months pass fast and the scissors stay far away. I'm so anxious to have all natural hair again. I didn't appreciate it when I had it!
> 
> Stay strong everyone!


Jet beauty, where do you buy your wigs...do you purchase online?  I always have a hard time trying to find one to fit my face.


----------



## sky_blu (Jun 8, 2009)

Trey 21, I'm having some of the same frustrations you are and decided to do something about it myself this weekend...lol boy oh boy BAD MOVE and they make it look so easy. Got fed up, started snipping, and now I have about 1 to2 inches of uneven hair lol. I'm going for the big chop on Thursday *crosses fingers* and hope all is well. I wish I would've just went to a pro from the beginning. Right now I don't care if she shaves it off I'm ready to start fresh again. In the meantime, I've been wearing wigs and will continue to do so until I actually get comfortable with my hair. Woo Hoo! BC IN 2009! I thank God my new friend is cool with natural hair and not stuck on relaxed since the main thing that attracted him to me was my dang hair lol...men.


----------



## trey21 (Jun 8, 2009)

sky_blu said:


> Trey 21, I'm having some of the same frustrations you are and decided to do something about it myself this weekend...lol boy oh boy BAD MOVE and they make it look so easy. Got fed up, started snipping, and now I have about 1 to2 inches of uneven hair lol. I'm going for the big chop on Thursday *crosses fingers* and hope all is well. I wish I would've just went to a pro from the beginning. Right now I don't care if she shaves it off I'm ready to start fresh again. In the meantime, I've been wearing wigs and will continue to do so until I actually get comfortable with my hair. Woo Hoo! BC IN 2009! I thank God my new friend is cool with natural hair and not stuck on relaxed since the main thing that attracted him to me was my dang hair lol...men.


Please post some pics once you get it done and congratulations.  How long did you end up transitioning?


----------



## Ltown (Jun 8, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Don't let it stress you. Congrats on reaching the milestone. I'd say go for it and BC but it's a big decision.
> It seems smart to have the backup braid appointment just in case.
> 
> If you do BC it will be a lot easier to handle swim class, that's for sure!!
> ...


Whimsy I'm glad to hear that you will be around to support us, you are one of the long term transitioners that influence me!


----------



## cocoaluv (Jun 8, 2009)

Well ladies I am back again .....I have been going back and forth about the whole transitioning thing but now I am fully on board. I am no longer interested in straight hair at all. My mom just started getting dreads and I have been going with her when she gets them re-tightened in Brooklyn and girls I fell in looooooooooooooooooooooooooove. At that hair salon I saw so many beautiful natural heads with such beautiful natural styles and locks. I felt like such an ugly duckling with my hair omg it was embarrassing lol.


I am honest with myself and know I cant do a BC. But I will be wearing wigs/braids and braidouts. Wish me luck ladies and good luck to all of you as well....HHG!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm 25 weeks post... yay! I'm going to a wedding next week, I plan to do a rollerset... 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Garner (Jun 12, 2009)

OHHHH...Whimsy!!!
ITA, it's great for you to remain to help your sister's out.  I have a question about BCing.  Although I am not ready to BC, do you cut above the line of demarcation or slightly above it?  I noticed that area seems to be the very area of the most challenge.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jun 12, 2009)

I purchased a relaxer today.  =(

I am like 7 months post.  My hair isnt difficult, it just takes longer, and my time is precious because I am in the middle of studying for the bar. 

Oh well.  Hair grows.  I'll be back.


----------



## Allandra (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there at 85 weeks post.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jun 12, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm still hanging in there at 85 weeks post.



Way to make me feel like a punk for throwing in the towel.  j/k


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2009)

I decided to transition to natural. I'm seven weeks post but I would have been 7 months post by now if I hadn't relaxed back in April. I don't want to BC anytime soon so I'm going to try keeping my hair in braids until the end of the year.

Subscribing...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 12, 2009)

Has anyone successfully transitioned with a bun style for a year? I'm wondering if it is possible to do this for a year without damaging the hair too much.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm 36 weeks and everything is going well no breakage!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello all!

This thread is amazing and so inspirational!! I just subscribed (my first thread subscription... yeah!). I am 6 months into my transition. I plan to go for at least 18 months, BC'ing next summer. 

I wish everyone well! Thank you for sharing your journey =).


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jun 12, 2009)

ltown said:


> I'm 36 weeks and everything is going well no breakage!




Hey we are exactly one week apart!!! My last relaxer was october 1st!!! How long do you plan to go?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow you ladies can hang! Congrats to those who have completed their transition and good luck to those that are still hanging in there.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 13, 2009)

So I've decided that I'm going to BC on July 3rd.  That will make me 68 weeks post relaxer.  Then I'll be able to show it off for the 4th of July. I'm tired of the 2 textures and the thin relaxed ends.  Don't get me wrong I'm scared .  I've never had hair this short before and natural.  The shortest I've been is ear length back in high school.  I want to be natural and rock my curls with pride.  Unfortunately I have some heat damaged areas (mostly left side since I'm right handed) that I'll hold onto in order to have an even cut and a little length.  I need to go to the store (Walmart, Claires, etc) to find some cute head bands and other hair accessories so I can rock a Wash n Go and hide my damaged areas.  My hair loves the summer and I hope to gain a couple inches so I can cut off the damaged areas in Sept.  
I'm going to keep rocking braid-outs and buns until then.  I can't wait to see the new me in July.


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jun 13, 2009)

I need opinions. My hair is a HAM. I can make it look good, I'm just not thrilled with the condition. It started when I I couldn't get my hair moisterized. Ok, well, I've done that. Now, It won't stay that way. I live near Chicago, so I'm thinking that after correcting the moisture, protein, and porosity issues, all that is left is maybe hard water. I want to try a chelating shampoo, before I spend the money, I want to know if I am on the right track. I've used the ORS Olive Shampoo in the past and gave it away cause it dried my hair beyond all recognition. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## sky_blu (Jun 13, 2009)

Just BCed but came in to say hang in there yall! I just couldnt take it anymore and BCed, which has made working with my hair much easier. Thank you Lord! Its just too bad I have different textures all over.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 13, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> Hey we are exactly one week apart!!! My last relaxer was october 1st!!! How long do you plan to go?


I am going for the long haul, with veterans like Allandra and others I can do it. How about you?


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 13, 2009)

7 months-3 weeks since my last relaxer! I have decided to rock my wigs until the end of the summer.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jun 13, 2009)

ltown said:


> I am going for the long haul, with veterans like Allandra and others I can do it. How about you?




For some reason i have been getting a mean itch to BC!!! But im holding out until at least the end of December...i think i'll be happy at that length which will be 14 months...might go longer if im not happy with length!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2009)

Pandora1975 said:


> I need opinions. My hair is a HAM. I can make it look good, I'm just not thrilled with the condition. It started when I I couldn't get my hair moisterized. Ok, well, I've done that. Now, It won't stay that way. I live near Chicago, so I'm thinking that after correcting the moisture, protein, and porosity issues, all that is left is maybe hard water. I want to try a chelating shampoo, before I spend the money, I want to know if I am on the right track. I've used the ORS Olive Shampoo in the past and gave it away cause it dried my hair beyond all recognition. Any suggestions? TIA


 

I find the Elucence Clarifying and the Mizani Puriphyl Shampoos are excellent and do not leave my hair dry. Maybe you could give one of those a try.


----------



## Mystery (Jun 13, 2009)

CinnaMizz said:


> I purchased a relaxer today.  =(
> 
> I am like 7 months post.  My hair isnt difficult, it just takes longer, and my time is precious because I am in the middle of studying for the bar.
> 
> Oh well.  Hair grows.  I'll be back.



Why don't you just put your hair in a bun during bar study time? I can't imagine you are going anywhere where you need to have sexy hair.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 13, 2009)

65 weeks post and counting. i needed a new bun style. i change it up to keep me from extreme boredom. now i am doing a messy bun. i flat twist my hair every 2-3 days, and then throw it into a high messy bun curly nikki style. then i add a cute scarf in front for flare and to avoid adding gel to it. i am liking it so far. i pineapple the hair at night in between retwisting. and i just leave it loose if i am chillin around the house


----------



## Morenita (Jun 15, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> For some reason i have been getting a mean itch to BC!!! But im holding out until at least the end of December...i think i'll be happy at that length which will be 14 months...might go longer if im not happy with length!!



I'm getting the urge to B/C again too... 

ETA: Ok, I just DIED inside because I just saw that I missed Whimsy's B/C!!! Good lord, your have some GORGEOUS hair chica!!! Ok, so that's either more inspiration for me to keep on trucking, or to snip


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jun 15, 2009)

Morenita said:


> I'm getting the urge to B/C again too...
> 
> ETA: Ok, I just DIED inside because I just saw that I missed Whimsy's B/C!!! Good lord, your have some GORGEOUS hair chica!!! Ok, so that's either more inspiration for me to keep on trucking, or to snip




and im looking at your fotki sooooooo jealous you're siggy is at 14 months and that is what i am aiming for Geez see i would of Bc'ed by now (not that im telling you too) lol


----------



## Morenita (Jun 15, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> and im looking at your fotki sooooooo jealous you're siggy is at 14 months and that is what i am aiming for Geez see i would of Bc'ed by now (not that im telling you too) lol



Lol, toootally not helping!!! 

But thanks for the compliments


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm back for good.

My relaxer didn't go well, and all I need is *one* mess up for me to get the picture.

=/


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 16, 2009)

Just checking in! I was 27 weeks yesterday! My transition is getting easier hopefully by my 30th week it will be gravy!! HHG!!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 16, 2009)

CinnaMizz said:


> I'm back for good.
> 
> My relaxer didn't go well, and all I need is *one* mess up for me to get the picture.
> 
> =/


 
Awww sorry to hear about ur relaxer but welcome back!


----------



## -Love Love* (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay Ladies, I'm about 23 weeks post [5 months and some change]

And my hair is straight TRIPPING! 

Shedding and breakage...

I'm thinking I need some protein, but I'll try that and see how it goes.

It never feels moisturized even when I moisturize it...

I need methods on detangling new growth also because when i wear my hair in a lil bun, my head looks so BIG and disproportioned its ridiculous.

Also,  

I need STYLES to wear my hair in!
-I don't want to FLAT IRON until I get the shedding and breakage into check....
-My hair's not long enough for a PRESENTABLE bun. I can do the ends tucked thing which i don't feel really does anything..its also not CUTE
-My twistouts and braid outs NEVER come out right...
-I did a rollerset...and it was cute and all but that's not about to be the only style I ever wear. Ya know? 

Help me  yall, I feel so OVERWHELMED with problems IDK what to do!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 16, 2009)

I would love support, I have finally decided to transition, I new I was transitioning when I bought phytospecific relaxer and could not bare to put it on my hair despite my pj problem. 

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 16, 2009)

-Love said:


> Okay Ladies, I'm about 23 weeks post [5 months and some change]
> 
> And my hair is straight TRIPPING!
> 
> ...


  how long are you transitioning for?


----------



## Sweet1977 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone,
I am getting extremely frustrated with my hair. I have been strong and haven't gotten a relaxer, but I don't know what else to do with my hair. All I do is put it in a ponytail. Help!!


----------



## -Love Love* (Jun 16, 2009)

Ihearthair said:


> how long are you transitioning for?




I plan on 18 months...


----------



## Sequoia (Jun 16, 2009)

-Love said:


> Okay Ladies, I'm about 23 weeks post [5 months and some change]
> 
> And my hair is straight TRIPPING!
> 
> ...


 

I'm not an expert by any means so I hope someone else chimes in...
Shedding is normal but breakage isn't and I expect it's breaking along the line of dermacation.  You might need to do a light protein treatment once in a while to strengthen your hair or, if your hair can handle it, a hard protein like Aphogee 2step or Nexxus emmergencee and always follow up with a moisturising DC.  

You can try detangling with a cheapie conditioner and comb very gently with a wide-tooth comb.  I've found washing and letting my hair dry in braided/twisted sections (about 4-6) a major life saver- it helps decrease the amount of hair I lose because I'm not over-manipulating my hair.

As per style: Personally, I'm transitioning with braid extensions because I'm planning a long transition but braiding isn't for everyone.  You could try french braiding your hair, tucking it in and dressing it up with clips and accessories.  Not really good at styling but check out members fotki's and see what transition styles they use.

HTH.


----------



## Allandra (Jun 16, 2009)

CinnaMizz said:


> Way to make me feel like a punk for throwing in the towel.  j/k


Sorry girlie.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 16, 2009)

bought 2 new products today: 100% aloe vera gel and garnier fructis sleek and shine fortifying cream conditioner. something had to give cuz my old combo (lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol and fantasia ic olive styling gel) didn't seem to be cutting it anymore. i am gonna DC, co-wash, and use these as my leave-in today and hope for the best. 

i have been cowashing a lot lately. the humidity is making me sweat like crazy and drying out my hair. so i need something to REALLY add the moisture and seal it in.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 16, 2009)

So I'm a few days shy of 8 months post and I noticed that my texlaxed ends are starting to break off.  Just the other day I was contemplating relaxing...


----------



## Morenita (Jun 16, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> So I'm a few days shy of 8 months post and I noticed that my texlaxed ends are starting to break off.  Just the other day I was contemplating relaxing...



Nooo, don't do it! You've come such a long way. What's your goal? Let's see if we can't help you get there.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 16, 2009)

OMG the Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Fortifying Cream Conditioner is the best thing since sliced bread! Gave me moisture like no other, actually tamed my frizz!!! and defined and elongated my curls. And i have THICK 3C/4A hair. if you feel like nothing is working, give it a try. It was like $4 something for a 13oz. bottle. and the new formula fights humidity and it cone free.


----------



## gawcjw (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi everybody.  I rarely post, I do a lot of lurking.  Tonight I came out of hiding to let you guys know about Aveeno's Leave In Treatment.  I'm 9 months post relaxer and I've been struggling with my transition.  I was in Walgreens 2 days ago and I saw this product by Aveeno.  I bought it because its 2nd main ingredient is Behentrimonium Methosulfate.  I read on Curly Nikki's blog about this ingredient and how it gives great slip to the product it's added to.  Well I'm here to tell you all it is so true.  I love this stuff.  I wish it came in a larger size.  It's 5.2fl oz.  I cowashed my hair and I sprayed it on and I was able to comb through my hair without begging and pleading with my hair to cooperate.  I was even able to comb from root to tip ( I know you're not supposed to do that but had to see what will happen)  Sorry for the long drawn out post but just had to let you guys know.


----------



## -Love Love* (Jun 19, 2009)

Question ladies,
Do you detangle your NG EVERY TIME you wash?


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jun 19, 2009)

-Love said:


> Question ladies,
> Do you detangle your NG EVERY TIME you wash?



Yep, and finger-detangle most days. I just can't stand the feeling when its a mess. I feel little tugs.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jun 19, 2009)

Ladies,

I am so frusted right now.  I'm about 14 weeks post and nothing that I do to my hair is working.  I want to braid it up but don't have the money.  I'm a seriously thinking about just cutting it all off.  Probably won't but I don't know what else to do.  Even my rollersets which usually works for me isn't working.  My hair won't hold the curl.  I have never attempted to braid my hair before but I may have to do so research and figure out how to kinky twist my hair myself this weekend.


----------



## -Love Love* (Jun 19, 2009)

LadyR said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am so frusted right now.  I'm about 14 weeks post and nothing that I do to my hair is working.  I want to braid it up but don't have the money.  I'm a seriously thinking about just cutting it all off.  Probably won't but I don't know what else to do.  Even my rollersets which usually works for me isn't working.  My hair won't hold the curl.  I have never attempted to braid my hair before but I may have to do so research and figure out how to kinky twist my hair myself this weekend.



What do you mean by they're not working [rollersets]?


----------



## Duchesse (Jun 19, 2009)

My hair is looking beyond HAMmy these days. I'm almost 9 months post, and I have a section in the crown that most of the relaxed hair broke off, and a  section in the back that is 2-3 inches long when I was going to BC at 6months, then punked. My braidouts don't look good in this humidity, I'm bored of buns.

I've been tempted lately to relax bone straight and get a cute pixy cut. I know if I BC now, my hair will be too short. I feel like I look like James Brown in his mug shot.

The only good thing is I don't work in the summer, and I can wear a hat everyday.

Maybe I'll try a rollerset. Sorry girls, just venting.


----------



## Duchesse (Jun 19, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> So I'm a few days shy of 8 months post and I noticed that my texlaxed ends are starting to break off.  Just the other day I was contemplating relaxing...




Don't do it!!! I've read your posts before, and you sound sooooo much like me in your hair journey. We would both be butt length naturals if we just make up our minds and stick with the program!

My textlaxed end are breaking off too..around the same time post.


----------



## Purfectalibi (Jun 19, 2009)

Just checking in. I'm about 13 weeks post now and i'm very happy with my hair.  I have 2 new staples that are making this transition a breeze: Pantene Nature Fusion condish ( for my cowash) and Neutrogena Triple Moisture leave in.The pantene melted my thick 4a/b ng instantly and I was able to detangle with a a fine tooth comb in about 5-10 min (normally 30) and the NTM made my hair even more silky. This is the first time I have gotten so far without braids and I really believe I can stick it out especially with all ya'll support. THANK YOU LADEIS!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 19, 2009)

-Love said:


> Question ladies,
> Do you detangle your NG EVERY TIME you wash?



well i only cowash. but no, even though i cowash every other day (for the summer months), i only detangle once a week when i deepcondition. although since i am about 16 months post, its not exactly "newgrowth" anymore. its full out curly hair lol


----------



## -Love Love* (Jun 19, 2009)

For those who are going through the transition by STRAIGHTENING...I'm gonna assume you guys don't sweat in your head?


----------



## cinnamin316 (Jun 19, 2009)

-Love said:


> Question ladies,
> Do you detangle your NG EVERY TIME you wash?


 
Yep I detangle every time i wash. I've washed/co-washed my hair 3 times this week and detangled each time. It only takes me like 5 minutes to detangle so why not.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Jun 19, 2009)

-Love said:


> For those who are going through the transition by STRAIGHTENING...I'm gonna assume you guys don't sweat in your head?


 
I straighten only the natural part with a hot comb only every two weeks.  I do sweat which is why I use some anti humectant before blow drying.  Aveda works for me right now.  I've also done sabino moisture block.  Sweating or some reversion is unpreventable especially in this heat & rain so I do spiral curls all over (with the iron).  They last me 14 days and the looser they get the cuter it looks.  They also hide my puffy roots.


----------



## blksndrlla (Jun 19, 2009)

ok...so, I have heard it since I started researching my hair...try Co-washing.

Ladies, if you are having breakage or moisture issues....PLEASE don't be like me...try co-washing multiple times a week. I have been doing it for like 2 weeks now and I am in love. I bought 8 things of VO5 for less than $5. So, I am set for a while. I just co-wash, finger detangle, av gel, moisturizer and oils. Then I put on to head bands, grab the loose hair in the back and throw it in a bun. It has been working real well for me. Especially since I work out everyday.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 20, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> ok...so, I have heard it since I started researching my hair...try Co-washing.
> 
> Ladies, if you are having breakage or moisture issues....PLEASE don't be like me...try co-washing multiple times a week. I have been doing it for like 2 weeks now and I am in love. I bought 8 things of VO5 for less than $5. So, I am set for a while. I just co-wash, finger detangle, av gel, moisturizer and oils. Then I put on to head bands, grab the loose hair in the back and throw it in a bun. It has been working real well for me. Especially since I work out everyday.



works for me too


----------



## AnotherLevel (Jun 20, 2009)

I BC'd!!!!!!!!

Hello ladies, 

Just came to tell you all that I AM NO LONGER TRANSITIONING!! (Still excited, you'll have to excuse me, lol). I decided to BC yesterday after 6.5 months of transitioning because my relaxed ends were a stringy mess. I feel so good!! If you are getting the itch to BC, I say go for it!!

See pics in my fotki if interested. 

Thank you so much for the support. I will continue to subscribe to this thread to offer anything I can. God bless!!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 20, 2009)

Morenita said:


> I'm getting the urge to B/C again too...
> 
> ETA: Ok, I just DIED inside because I just saw that I missed Whimsy's B/C!!! Good lord, your have some GORGEOUS hair chica!!! Ok, so that's either more inspiration for me to keep on trucking, or to snip


 
Don't even try it....  Just think about how long and thick and lovely and flowing your hair will be when *we *fully transition on out


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 20, 2009)

-Love said:


> Question ladies,
> Do you detangle your NG EVERY TIME you wash?


 

yep, but only on wash days (every 7-10 days)


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 20, 2009)

Shea butter. 'nuff said =)


----------



## Murjani (Jun 20, 2009)

Checking in. I am approaching my 16th week post.


----------



## diva24 (Jun 20, 2009)

Posting to check my siggy. I think I am 9 months post?

ETA: Yep I am 9 months post. This is easy. The hard part for me is cutting off my hair :-(


----------



## trey21 (Jun 20, 2009)

AnotherLevel said:


> I BC'd!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> ...



Your hair looks amazing!  You are wearing it very well girl.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jun 20, 2009)

I got kinky twist today.  A friend of mine did them.  Next time I may attempt to do them myself.  I wanted to wait for until September but sometimes you have to just listen to your hair and do what it says and my hair was saying leave me alone.  I don't want to act right.  So I will be in braids for who knows how long.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Jun 21, 2009)

trey21 said:


> Your hair looks amazing! You are wearing it very well girl.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Just came in to say - YAYYY!!! I am 6 months post  I feel I can go for an additional 6 months (minimum) or more 

Congrats to recent BC'ers and HHG ladies


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 21, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Nooo, don't do it! You've come such a long way. What's your goal? Let's see if we can't help you get there.



I want to transition for 2 years or until all my ends break off.  You're right, this is the longest I've gone.  It was just a fleeting thought!



Duchesse said:


> Don't do it!!! I've read your posts before, and you sound sooooo much like me in your hair journey. We would both be butt length naturals if we just make up our minds and stick with the program!
> 
> My textlaxed end are breaking off too..around the same time post.



Hahaha. So true! How long have you been transitioning?


----------



## claudia05 (Jun 25, 2009)

Officially one year post today! 
Even though I only have 4 inches of newgrowth, it's 1 more than expected. I'll bc sometime this year but will be in twist or braids till next fall...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> Officially one year post today!
> Even though I only have 4 inches of newgrowth, it's 1 more than expected. I'll bc sometime this year but will be in twist or braids till next fall...


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm 9 months post still hanging in there. I tried cornrows for 2 weeks wrap my hair everyday but it was frizzy as usual. I don't understand it I just can't keep them from frizzy with braids. I think most 3 type hair frizzy anyway. I can't rock the braidout/twistout so I guess I'll just to stick with the buns.


----------



## mika vs sasha (Jun 25, 2009)

12 weeks post- checking in!!


----------



## lilree (Jun 25, 2009)

9 months checking in


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 25, 2009)

about to DC and detangle with lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol. gonna do 1 hour workout to heat up the conditioner lol


----------



## Morenita (Jun 26, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> yep, but only on wash days (every 7-10 days)



Lol ok ok, you got me. I'm still here...  15 months post this month!



jaded_faerie said:


> I want to transition for 2 years or until all my ends break off.  You're right, this is the longest I've gone.  It was just a fleeting thought!



Yay! I'm so glad you backed down. Come talk to us if you have a relapse


----------



## antisocial (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't believe I never saw this thread...I'm 18 months post


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 26, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Lol ok ok, you got me. I'm still here...  15 months post this month!


 
You better be!  I'm a couple days shy of 15 months, so right there with ya transitioning buddy!!!!!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there too!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 26, 2009)

I am glad to be in the company of so many transitioners!!!  

Ya'll, check out a new thread I created ab some poo + condish that have really worked on my transitioning hair.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=377273


----------



## countrychickd (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm 27 weeks post relaxer, and I'm really happy about my transition so far. I'm in kinky twists right now to help with this whole process, but all is well so far.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jun 27, 2009)

Well I'm no longer transitioning because I BC'd this morning! I was just getting too tired of trying to blend the textures, and with the heat, I didn't want to straighten for it curl up again. 

If anyone needs help though, I'm still here to help!


----------



## countrychickd (Jun 27, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Well I'm no longer transitioning because I BC'd this morning! I was just getting too tired of trying to blend the textures, and with the heat, I didn't want to straighten for it curl up again.
> 
> If anyone needs help though, I'm still here to help!


 
Girl, where are the pics? I would love to see your BC.  I'm off to look.  Congrats on BCing!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Well I'm no longer transitioning because I BC'd this morning! I was just getting too tired of trying to blend the textures, and with the heat, I didn't want to straighten for it curl up again.
> 
> If anyone needs help though, I'm still here to help!


 
Congratulations on your BC!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 27, 2009)

67 weeks post ya'll. i'm getting there. lol. not really..another year to go! lol


----------



## Ltown (Jun 27, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Well I'm no longer transitioning because I BC'd this morning! I was just getting too tired of trying to blend the textures, and with the heat, I didn't want to straighten for it curl up again.
> 
> If anyone needs help though, I'm still here to help!


 
Congrats! Can't wait to see the pic and thanks for supporting the rest of us.


----------



## cinnamin316 (Jun 27, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Well I'm no longer transitioning because I BC'd this morning! I was just getting too tired of trying to blend the textures, and with the heat, I didn't want to straighten for it curl up again.
> 
> If anyone needs help though, I'm still here to help!


 
Congratulations!!!! I understand your frustrations. Trying to blend in the summer time is a pain. 

I cant wait to see pics as well.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 28, 2009)

6 months and a few days post! Getting Kinky twists on Tuesday.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 28, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Well I'm no longer transitioning because I BC'd this morning! I was just getting too tired of trying to blend the textures, and with the heat, I didn't want to straighten for it curl up again.
> 
> If anyone needs help though, I'm still here to help!


 Congrats on the BC!!! Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 28, 2009)

I am 29 weeks post today!!!! The upside is detangling is alot better now! The down side is my Scurl moisturizer doesnt seem to be working as well as it use to! Does anyone else have this problem? It was great at first but I dont care for it now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jun 28, 2009)

im transitioning my last relaxer was june 13th
so excited


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> I am 29 weeks post today!!!! The upside is detangling is alot better now! The down side is my Scurl moisturizer doesnt seem to be working as well as it use to! Does anyone else have this problem? It was great at first but I dont care for it now. Any suggestions?


 
I believe S-Curl have contain cones. When was the last time you clarified? I didn't have much luck with S-Curl (I don't think my hair like cones). I'm having better success with Worlds of Curls moisturizer.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2009)

Rapunzel* said:


> im transitioning my last relaxer was june 13th
> so excited


 
Are you transitioning back to natural again or texlax?


----------



## mocha.li (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm approaching month 7 and it is hard.  I tried doing a twist out yesterday and it didn't work out.  so I had to put some conditioner in my hair and attempt to comb it out. Urrrgggghh, that was rough.  So in my frustration I put 6 cornrows in my hair and rolled the ends.  Hopefully this works.  I need to learn how to manage these two textures and how to style my hair.    I think I'm going to BC in April, detangling is so painful.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 28, 2009)

You look so cute with your kinky twists!!! I really like them!
27 weeks post too 


countrychickd said:


> I'm 27 weeks post relaxer, and I'm really happy about my transition so far. I'm in kinky twists right now to help with this whole process, but all is well so far.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Well I'm no longer transitioning because I BC'd this morning! I was just getting too tired of trying to blend the textures, and with the heat, I didn't want to straighten for it curl up again.
> 
> If anyone needs help though, I'm still here to help!


----------



## countrychickd (Jun 28, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> You look so cute with your kinky twists!!! I really like them!
> 27 weeks post too


 
Thanks so much lady! I'm still in the running for making a year.  This is helping so much, and my new growth is so soft and moisturized.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

I am currently just over 22 weeks post my last relaxer and still going strong with braids and cornrows.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jun 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Are you transitioning back to natural again or texlax?


back to natural 

its already like im texlaxed cause i braid my hair so its a braidout everyday to match my half wig lol


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I believe S-Curl have contain cones. When was the last time you clarified? I didn't have much luck with S-Curl (I don't think my hair like cones). I'm having better success with Worlds of Curls moisturizer.


 
The last time I clarified was Tuesday and will be clarifying again tomorrow. Is World of Curls sold in local BSS or do I need to order it?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> The last time I clarified was Tuesday and will be clarifying again tomorrow. Is World of Curls sold in local BSS or do I need to order it?


 
I usually find WOC in the local BSS. If you decide to buy this, you may want the regular formula (Blue bottle), the extra dry (gray bottle) doesn't smell good.

I hope this works for you.


----------



## Morenita (Jun 30, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Well I'm no longer transitioning because I BC'd this morning! I was just getting too tired of trying to blend the textures, and with the heat, I didn't want to straighten for it curl up again.
> 
> If anyone needs help though, I'm still here to help!



What the heck!? Girl, you know better than to announce a B/C and no pics! At 15 months too!!!?  

Pics, pics, we need pics!


----------



## nichole21 (Jul 1, 2009)

Starting month 15 and still hanging in there!


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 1, 2009)

11 months today!


​


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 1, 2009)

You ladies are doing great. I'm so happy to hear of all the progress with these transitions.  11 months and 15 months is great! I can only hope to make it that far before BCing.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh you girls are doing so well!!! Congrats on all the milestones!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 2, 2009)

Still here and growing strong. Im wigging it for right now...... I wear a scarve in the front of the half wig to tame my new growth.


----------



## black_beauty22 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey Ladies! I'm coming in to let you guys know I did my Big Chop yesterday (July 2). I couldn't wait until Dec. I feel so liberated and excited and I'm loving my all natural hair. I will post pics soon!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 3, 2009)

congrats blackbeauty!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 3, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 


black_beauty22 said:


> Hey Ladies! I'm coming in to let you guys know I did my Big Chop yesterday (July 2). I couldn't wait until Dec. I feel so liberated and excited and I'm loving my all natural hair. I will post pics soon!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats BB


----------



## LuyshuZ (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats! I love love BC pics...


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm leaning less and less towards BCing next month....erplexed 

I'm at the point where transitioning is just something that is happening. My hair is on auto-pilot for the most part so I don't see any particular reason to chop at the moment.... 

me = coward


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow so many milestones being passed.  Congrats on continuing to transition.

Like one person said its's BC season b/c every1 is BC'ing.  I did mine on July 1st when I got back home from my internship.  I love my new hair cut and being all natural.  

I encourage every1 to continue transitioning if you really want to have natural hair.  This thread was a main reason I kept going as long as I did.  I love you ladies, your support was amazing.

Check out my BC photos in the thread....New Month. New Life. New Me....so I BC'd.

***don't know how to post actual link***


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2009)

You girls are doing really well with your transition to natural hair. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm 10 weeks post today and I've had my braids for 3 weeks. My scalp is so tender,my braids feel so heavy. I guess I must be tender-headed. I think I'll try smaller braids next time, I don't think I have this problem with micros.

On another note, my nape is doing well. I haven't relaxed that area since Nov. '08. My nape is doing so much better since I stopped relaxing.

My only regret... I ended my last transition July 08 out of frustration because I couldn't handle the two textures. I believe I can handle transitioning this year.


----------



## caramelty (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay ladies you are truly inspirational- BUT HOW IN THE WORLD! I took my braids down this morning to wash and condition my hair had to be at work at 10:00 I am sitting here with the nappiest ponytail, thick and wet in the world. I am lost for words. I have a perm upstairs in my apt. I am really thinking about slapping it in. I think it may be the products I am using/not using that is. I just washed/conditioned this morning with some Sauve which did nothing for my hair. I am 29 weeks post and have no idea how im going to make it thru the next year and a half. Plus my new growth doesn't have a curl, wave or hello in it. JUST NAPPY!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 4, 2009)

What's your regimen? What deep conditoner do you use? Suave isn't a DC, I know ladies here mix instant cons with oils and/or honey for DCs but not on their own as DCs. Do you clarify? What's your moisturiser?
Why not try headbands or scarves as accessories - they lay down new growth perfectly.



caramelty said:


> Okay ladies you are truly inspirational- BUT HOW IN THE WORLD! I took my braids down this morning to wash and condition my hair had to be at work at 10:00 I am sitting here with the nappiest ponytail, thick and wet in the world. I am lost for words. I have a perm upstairs in my apt. I am really thinking about slapping it in. I think it may be the products I am using/not using that is. I just washed/conditioned this morning with some Sauve which did nothing for my hair. I am 29 weeks post and have no idea how im going to make it thru the next year and a half. Plus my new growth doesn't have a curl, wave or hello in it. JUST NAPPY!


----------



## caramelty (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay that is the thing. I have been in braids for the past 3 months and I am getting tired of them. I was thinking of doing a sew in but really tired of the weaves and braids. I need to go to the beauty supply and stock up. I didn't have anything in my house but suave. LOL
I have 50 bucks to spend on some good products I want to get some natural products I am on this kick were I want to eat and live a little healthier. What brands have good natural products my hair is like 4zzzzzz  for real


----------



## CarLiTa (Jul 4, 2009)

WOW. in 1 week, I will be 12 months post!!! :banana:

A month ago, I cut my hair to maybe 1-2 inches past my shoulder. So, in some parts my hair is mostly natural. The nape area only has about 3 inches of relaxed hair, but the front sides have maybe 6 inches at most.

Dealing with my hair is a little frustrating though! Im interning in corporate america and have been wearing my hair straight. It's been raining or misty most days and parts of my hair revert really quickly. Or my hair expands... 

I'm trying to get a handle on the situation though. I like wearing it straight, but maintaining is a little challenging with the constant rain.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 4, 2009)

It's been 88 weeks, and I'm still transitioning.  

I got my hair done yesterday, and I got a trim too.

All is still going well.


----------



## nichole21 (Jul 4, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I'm leaning less and less towards BCing next month....erplexed
> 
> *I'm at the point where transitioning is just something that is happening. My hair is on auto-pilot for the most part so I don't see any particular reason to chop at the moment.... *
> 
> me = coward



This is exactly how I feel, auto pilot!


----------



## caramelty (Jul 4, 2009)

Maybe my hair is acting like this for 1. I didn't use the right products. 2. I haven't did any protein treatment of any sort. When I get off work I am going to go get some things for my hair and treat it and put it in 2 french braids and hit the pool.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 4, 2009)

black_beauty22 said:


> Hey Ladies! I'm coming in to let you guys know I did my Big Chop yesterday (July 2). I couldn't wait until Dec. I feel so liberated and excited and I'm loving my all natural hair. I will post pics soon!


 WE WERE TRANSITIONING BUDDIES!!! WHYYYYYYYYYY? LOL!! Seriously congrats and hope to see some pics soon! I know u look fabulous!


----------



## Briabiggles (Jul 4, 2009)

Today I deep conditioned with a mix of KBB hair mask and Pantene R&N deep conditioner.  I slathered it on and laid by the pool for 3 hours.  After I rinsed it out I put on my KBB hair milk and sealed with jojoba oil.  My hair feels better than EVER right now!!!  This transitioning thing is so easy...i've only got a couple more inches to cut off before I'm free!!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2009)

I lost a few braids the other day and I noticed that my NG seems to be a cottony texture (no curl) in one area and cottony, tightly curly in another. I guess I'm 4b in those areas. I remember being made to feel ashamed of my texture as a little girl but I can't wait to embrace my natural hair. I also want to show the naysayers in my family that natural hair is beautiful and CAN GROW LONG.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 5, 2009)

I am 30 weeks post today and everything is actually good! I have nothing to complain about and it feels good!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 5, 2009)

15 weeks post and I am dealing with three textures. Even though I am diligent with my protien treatments, I see I have some breakage at the line of demarcation; the relaxed ends are just breaking off. I am trying to budget to get some kinky twists (heck, I might do them myself) to control the breakage.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 5, 2009)

I DC'd yesterday and I clearly have 3 different texture/diameter of curls. The areas of my head that always seemed like just fuzz are actually really really tight waves. Other places I have 4a spirals, and then finally some 3C ringlets. 

I was tempted to chop when I saw it all fluffy and wet with those dang ends hanging off. Pretty much anytime I'm about to style it these days, I get the urge to grab the scissors and start snipping.


----------



## leleepop (Jul 5, 2009)

I am a year and a couple weeks. I have less than an inch left so I really consider myself natural.lol I know my hair is gonna look alot better once in get those ends off.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been watching this thread forever (I was a long time lurker). I'm transitioning, 23 weeks post and finally found a routine that works! Yea! I was getting frustrated but now I'm in it for the long run.  Hair is now grazing APL (stretched) and I have no intention to cut for at least another year and a half.  It's going to be an interesting time.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jul 5, 2009)

Finally made my BC thread for those who were asking: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=379534


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Congratulations again 



vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> Finally made my BC thread for those who were asking: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=379534


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a question, it sounds kind of silly.. lol.

How are you transitioners detangling? I'm so torn between combing my hair at my roots and leaving them be. In Cathy Howse's book, she says quite emphatically not to run a comb through new growth as you'll literally be pulling hair from your scalp o.o

I detangle my relaxed ends with a comb, and then run my fingers through my new growth as I'm still not sure the approach I should be taking with it. Any ideas? It's not fully detangled and I've been fighting off matting as best as I can.

And I haven't exactly joined the "transitioning wagon" just yet. I'm still considering. My last relaxer was March 12th, and my last stretch was 19 weeks. I'm 15 weeks and 5 days post at the moment.

TIA


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 7, 2009)

I detangle my hair with my fingers under running water when rinsing out my conditioner... I am able to detangle both my new growth and relaxed hair. After applying my leave in conditioner to my wet hair, I detangle the whole length of my hair with my wide tooth comb.

One thing I NEVER do is detangle m new growth when it's dry, I can detangle my relaxed hair for a neat look with my wide tooth comb but ONLY run a comb through my new growth when it's damp/wet.

HTH!


twinkletoes17 said:


> I have a question, it sounds kind of silly.. lol.
> 
> How are you transitioners detangling? I'm so torn between combing my hair at my roots and leaving them be. In Cathy Howse's book, she says quite emphatically not to run a comb through new growth as you'll literally be pulling hair from your scalp o.o
> 
> ...


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 7, 2009)

I only detangle when my hair is wet. I detangle with my fingers under running water and with a wide tooth comb when it is saturated with conditioner. I generally go fingers, wide tooth, denman... (i rarely use the denman)




twinkletoes17 said:


> I have a question, it sounds kind of silly.. lol.
> 
> How are you transitioners detangling? I'm so torn between combing my hair at my roots and leaving them be. In Cathy Howse's book, she says quite emphatically not to run a comb through new growth as you'll literally be pulling hair from your scalp o.o
> 
> ...


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 7, 2009)

twinkletoes17 said:


> I have a question, it sounds kind of silly.. lol.
> 
> How are you transitioners detangling? I'm so torn between combing my hair at my roots and leaving them be. In Cathy Howse's book, she says quite emphatically not to run a comb through new growth as you'll literally be pulling hair from your scalp o.o
> 
> ...



Honestly - I think that if you never fully detangle the new growth, you're asking for trouble. There's no way to get out ALL the shed hair just finger combing, especially with that amount of NG. 

I agree that detangling wet, and with product is the way to go.  I have a number of detangling tools - so I go from biggest to smallest. I start with finger combing, and I end with the denman. If you do this in sections, you should be able to detangle all the way down to the NG w/o losing tons of hair.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jul 7, 2009)

I use my denman with conditioner and under running water - i loose a minimal amount of hair.  I get a smooth finish for my pony using this method.


----------



## Computer Blue (Jul 7, 2009)

twinkletoes17 said:


> I have a question, it sounds kind of silly.. lol.
> 
> *How are you transitioners detangling? *I'm so torn between combing my hair at my roots and leaving them be. In Cathy Howse's book, she says quite emphatically not to run a comb through new growth as you'll literally be pulling hair from your scalp o.o
> 
> ...


I am going to sound contrary here.But I must tell _my_ truth
I think the best way for one definitely depends on the individual hair . My ng is very fine and really dense, with straight relaxed ends. Long layered MBL. about  5mos. post.

I apply oil like grapeseed, vatika, etc and very gently detangle in small sections.Sometimes I'll put a cap on and sit under the dryer for 15 min first.  I start with my fingers and use a seamless comb on each section braid in sections to wash. This gets my shed hair out and keeps hair on _my _head .

The relaxed hair wants to tangle like cobwebs when wet, so loose hair wet is out for me.The detangled relaxed hair tangles right back up.Demarcation line to ends will be a problem.
I wash/dc in those braids secured with barettes. Time consuming but works for me.
I can easily detangle sections post dc to put rollers in doing it this way.And I don't lose my mind.

I tried the detangling under the shower head with jilbere comb- I lost a lot of hair in the process with my hair in its weakest state, and I can't fully detangle, so it leads to ferocious tangling and knotting of the relaxed hair. 

I can't detangle the relaxed  hair soaked in conditioner, again relaxed hair in its weakest state. Before I can get it detangled it turns mushy.  

HTH and wanted to demonstrate that what works for everyone is different.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice 

I'll have to try detangling with conditioner in my hair as I've never done that before. I've only detangled after coming out of the shower and it's not enough apparently... I've detangled with oil as well and didn't have much success. I'll revisit it, could be that my technique was off....

Once again, thank you  Hopefully I'll report back with success.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 8, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Honestly - I think that if you never fully detangle the new growth, you're asking for trouble. There's no way to get out ALL the shed hair just finger combing, especially with that amount of NG.
> 
> I agree that detangling wet, and with product is the way to go.  I have a number of detangling tools - so I go from biggest to smallest. I start with finger combing, and I end with the denman. If you do this in sections, you should be able to detangle all the way down to the NG w/o losing tons of hair.


100% ditto for me too.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay ladies, I'm officially transitioning. I've been thinking about it for the past couple of months. Third time is the charm. The first time I did make it and I did the BC, was natural for a minute then got a relaxer. The second time I transitioned eight and a half months and then decided to texlax. Which was okay but I really want my natural hair back. I am seven months post now and I don't want to BC this time. Just do some mini chops. My first mini chop maybe 1-2 inches will be when I am a year post. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 8, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay ladies, I'm officially transitioning. I've been thinking about it for the past couple of months. Third time is the charm. The first time I did make it and I did the BC, was natural for a minute then got a relaxer. The second time I transitioned eight and a half months and then decided to texlax. Which was okay but I really want my natural hair back. I am seven months post now and I don't want to BC this time. Just do some mini chops. My first mini chop maybe 1-2 inches will be when I am a year post. Thanks for listening!


 
Welcome, I've been there and done that too, you are not along in here!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jul 8, 2009)

40 weeks post today!!! Getting a sew in this evening (first one) to ride out the rest of the summer!!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay ladies, I'm officially transitioning. I've been thinking about it for the past couple of months. Third time is the charm. The first time I did make it and I did the BC, was natural for a minute then got a relaxer. The second time I transitioned eight and a half months and then decided to texlax. Which was okay but I really want my natural hair back. I am seven months post now and I don't want to BC this time. Just do some mini chops. My first mini chop maybe 1-2 inches will be when I am a year post. Thanks for listening!


 

Congratulations on your decision to BC.


----------



## jreagins (Jul 8, 2009)

IM IN MONTH 20 OF MY TRANSITION... AND THINGS ARE GOING GREAT! WOULD YOU LADIES SAY IM BSB (BOTTOM SHOULDER BLADE) OR FULL APL?


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd say you're def ful apl and pushing BSB.  good going on your transition!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 8, 2009)

*wow. i should've been in this thread a long time ago. i had my last relaxer in feb. i've been wondering why its so hard for me to detangle; i've been forgetting about shed hairs lol.*​


----------



## Ltown (Jul 8, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> 40 weeks post today!!! Getting a sew in this evening (first one) to ride out the rest of the summer!!


 
Hey transtioning twin I'm glad to see you are still here!


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm straightening tonight. I just can't take co-washed buns or twist outs anymore... I am considering cutting it to a "pob"...posh spice bob...


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 8, 2009)

I   recently decided totransition instead of doing a straightout bc,because i wanted to keep my length,and because hubby seemed freaked out by the idea of me cutting my hair again.

Last night i started taking down some braids in the back of my head that needed to be touched up,and before you know it i'm cutting off ends(my hair is slightly below shoulder length).

I am about two months post relaxer,so i don't have that much natural hair,but it is so hard to stop cutting!!!!
I  took down four rows of braids...then took the scissors upstairs for hubby to help me.He was muttering the whole time,but i sat down with my back to him and he cut it.

So i guess i did a mini bc on the back of my headerplexed
I may or may not cut the rest when i get these braids re-done.I'm not sure yet.I don't want the man to go into cardiac arrest.


----------



## asubeauty (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, I'm in... I had my last relaxer in March but I've been going back and forth with this for 3 years.  I met a lady at church who is a beautiful natural and was excited about helping me transition.  Plus one of my good friends is a beautiful natural who's been rocking really cute twists AND my mom is transitioning with weaves.  I'm just jumping on the bandwagon...


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2009)

twinkletoes17 said:


> I have a question, it sounds kind of silly.. lol.
> 
> How are you transitioners detangling? I'm so torn between combing my hair at my roots and leaving them be. In Cathy Howse's book, she says quite emphatically not to run a comb through new growth as you'll literally be pulling hair from your scalp o.o
> 
> ...


 
Since I have not relaxed in over 5 months, detangling for me has changed from out of the shower to now in the shower with my hair soaked in moisturizing conditioner and microwave heated oil. After detangling this way, I braid my hair in 4 big braids before washing out the DC, stand under the shower then wash it out. I then slowly unravel one detangled braid at a time and add leave-in conditioner and sealant.

I sometimes use heated epsom salt and conditioner for softening and detangling as a pre-poo but I follow the same routine for detangling as I do with the DC with big braids. These methods are a whole lot easier on my hair.


----------



## cocoaluv (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey ladies. I think for the rest of the summer its going to be just braidouts for me....until I get up enough guts to get some braids or something ( although I HATE braids/weaves/wigs) because I cant do this on my own much longer. I keep thinking that I am either going to have severe heat damage due to flat ironing and will break down and get a perm so I have to just hide my hair.  I just cant wait to see my natural hair. I haven't seen it since I was 8 yrs old.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Since I have not relaxed in over 5 months, detangling for me has changed from out of the shower to now in the shower with my hair soaked in moisturizing conditioner and microwave heated oil. After detangling this way, I braid my hair in 4 big braids before washing out the DC, stand under the shower then wash it out. I then slowly unravel one detangled braid at a time and add leave-in conditioner and sealant.
> 
> I sometimes use heated epsom salt and conditioner for softening and detangling as a pre-poo but I follow the same routine for detangling as I do with the DC with big braids. These methods are a whole lot easier on my hair.



Hey Aggie are you transitioning to natural?


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 9, 2009)

i am estatic. I am finally retaining my length. I went from top of my shoulders to top of my shoulder blades in less than 3 months...that's pretty good for me!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just checking in...

My teenaged daughter's last relaxer was December 30, 2008...She is wearing braid outs and corn rows with extensions and she is getting very impatient with me  especially during the detangling process..

Any other styling ideas??

My last relaxer was March 6, 2009...I am still thinking about transitioning because my hair is so thin and lifeless; so I am a transitioner/stretcher


----------



## PrissyMiss (Jul 9, 2009)

Possible transitioner. I know one thing... I am not big chopping as early as I did the last. This will be a loooong transition,so for right now watching from the side lines.


----------



## nichole21 (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome QT! This should be fun for you.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 10, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone was transitioning with no plan/time that they were going to BC.  I just want to grow my hair out for a while (maybe like 2 years or more??)  Just wondered what ever ones BC goal was.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 10, 2009)

My initial BC goal is 1 year. But I really would love to transition for as long as is possible without having to use heat - so far it's been going well... I'll see how I feel in a little over 5 months (1 year post). 



Kiffany said:


> I was just wondering if anyone was transitioning with no plan/time that they were going to BC.  I just want to grow my hair out for a while (maybe like 2 years or more??)  Just wondered what ever ones BC goal was.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 10, 2009)

Kiffany said:


> I was just wondering if anyone was transitioning with no plan/time that they were going to BC. I just want to grow my hair out for a while (maybe like 2 years or more??) Just wondered what ever ones BC goal was.


 
I don't have any timeline or plans to BC just going to sit it out hopefully I can hang as long as Allandra!


----------



## rsmith (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so excited for all you on this journey.


----------



## Sequoia (Jul 10, 2009)

Kiffany said:


> I was just wondering if anyone was transitioning with no plan/time that they were going to BC.  I just want to grow my hair out for a while (maybe like 2 years or more??)  Just wondered what ever ones BC goal was.



I don't have a set time to BC, I'm going for a long transition with little trims until I'm at a length I feel comfortable with/all the relaxed ends are gone. I'm about 61 weeks post I'm guessing in about 2yrs time?


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the responses ladies.  I have been wearing twists outs and washing about twice a week to combat the shedding and I think that I could keep this up for months/years.  I have very fine hear but I'm gentle and am no having any/very much breakage.  I pretty much always bun so IF I ever cut I would need enough hair to bun. I'm at APL streched now.
Also, checking in for another happy week of transitioning! 23weeks and so much new growth!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 10, 2009)

Just checking in!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 10, 2009)

I love twistouts and have fine hair too, I had a few hiccups earlier in my transition but I am beginning to think I'm getting comfortable with it  
29 weeks here 
HHG!



Kiffany said:


> Thanks for the responses ladies.  I have been wearing twists outs and washing about twice a week to combat the shedding and I think that I could keep this up for months/years.  I have very fine hear but I'm gentle and am no having any/very much breakage.  I pretty much always bun so IF I ever cut I would need enough hair to bun. I'm at APL streched now.
> Also, checking in for another happy week of transitioning! 23weeks and so much new growth!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2009)

11 weeks post


----------



## KinkyRed (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks mummysgirl for directing me to this discussion group. I am new and would like to start transitioning. I have been visiting these forums and the ones at fotki to try to get an idea on where to start. It is so much to learn! It's a bit overwelming actually. But I am determined to obtain a healthy hair state. Any ideas are welcomed... But I have a few questions to start..

How many times a week do you wash/conditioner?
What do I used daily to moisturize my hair?
How often should I clarify?
Will half-wigs help protect my hair while it is growing?
What vitamins are the best?

Please visit my fotki website also!
http://members.fotki.com/KinkyRed/about/


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2009)

KinkyRed said:


> thanks mummysgirl for directing me to this discussion group. I am new and would like to start transitioning. I have been visiting these forums and the ones at fotki to try to get an idea on where to start. It is so much to learn! It's a bit overwelming actually. But I am determined to obtain a healthy hair state. Any ideas are welcomed... But I have a few questions to start..
> 
> How many times a week do you wash/conditioner?
> What do I used daily to moisturize my hair?
> ...


 

 Kinky Red. Congratulations on your decision to transition. I can't speak for everyone else but I can say this. I tried to cowash atleast 3-4 times a week, I may try to start doing it every day since it's so hot outside. I use Worlds of Curls moisturizing spray to moisturize (I'm in braids so this works well for me) and I clarify with a baking soda and water solution every 2-3 weeks to avoid product build-up (I'm not sure if it's necessary to do it that often but it's works for me since I use alot of moisturizers). 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 11, 2009)

Kiffany said:


> I was just wondering if anyone was transitioning with no plan/time that they were going to BC. I just want to grow my hair out for a while (maybe like 2 years or more??) Just wondered what ever ones BC goal was.


 
I always knew that I wanted to do a long transition - b/c I'm deathly afraid of 'bad hair days' and I need the security of a bun. Originally, after looking at pics, I decided on 18 months. Most naturals seemed to have a good length by then - enough to experiment with styles, and still wear up if necessary. As I get closer though..I keep moving the date.....

Odds are it will be unexpected. I will get up one day and just start cutting things. If I make it through the summer, I know I'm likely to end up going a full two years (next Jan). But if I make it to THEN I'll probably hold off until my 25th b-day in April.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jul 11, 2009)

I just did my frist set of kinky twist myself.  If I can perfect them they will probably be my transition style at least until after Christmas.


----------



## CarLiTa (Jul 12, 2009)

oh boy... i am 52 weeks post today!!! 

i have anywhere between 4-6 inches... the front sides are the shortest. i measured a couple of shed hairs that were at just a little more than 5 inches, and other strands that had 6 inches of new growth, straightened. 

My hair is mostly natural at the moment, b/c I am sporting a collarbone length bob. the relaxed hair at the sides is the longest though.

I am considering chopping at 17-18 months.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> oh boy... i am 52 weeks post today!!!
> 
> i have anywhere between 4-6 inches... the front sides are the shortest. i measured a couple of shed hairs that were at just a little more than 5 inches, and other strands that had 6 inches of new growth, straightened.
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 12, 2009)

i keep changing things. lol. i am getting extra virgin coconut oil tomorrow and vo5 strawberries and cream.

i want the oil because it can do everything. i am gonna use this on its own for deep conditioning, i am gonna add it to my shea butter and whip them together for a creamier butter, and i am gonna add a little to my bentonite clay mixture for a more moisturized result. yay!

the vo5..i need a new cowash conditioner. i used to use this in the past but had thought it was too thin. now i feel like my suave tropical coconut is too thick..go figure. lol. 

i will cowash with the vo5 tomorrow night and seal with the whipped butter and let you all know.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2009)

After seeing all of these BC threads, I'm fighting the urge to BC. I need a few inches of NG before I chop.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jul 12, 2009)

Fighting the urge to BC. Just hit the 9th month mark. I want to go 12 mos (which would be NYE) or 18 months if my length is where I want  it. I am just really fighting the urge, lol.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 13, 2009)

No problem at all! Welcome again 

Check out the Newbie thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=50291 

I cowash 4 times a week.
Moisturise with my home made spritz (conditioner, evoo, glycerin and water) and seal with my shea mix (unrefined shea butter, coconut oil, castor oil and ale vera gel)
I clarify once every 3 months (I think)
I don't wear half-wigs... but a lot of ladies use them as protective styles and also when transitioning.
I don't use multivitamins specifically for my hair... I think there are some threads on those.



KinkyRed said:


> thanks mummysgirl for directing me to this discussion group. I am new and would like to start transitioning. I have been visiting these forums and the ones at fotki to try to get an idea on where to start. It is so much to learn! It's a bit overwelming actually. But I am determined to obtain a healthy hair state. Any ideas are welcomed... But I have a few questions to start..
> 
> How many times a week do you wash/conditioner?
> What do I used daily to moisturize my hair?
> ...


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 13, 2009)

I decided to DC last night. Applied coconut oit, AO HSR and an oil mix...went to sleep. My hair felt horrible this morning. I liked AO HSR when I used it once before with sea salt, but it sucked today. I tried co-washing to detangle the mess, but my hair still didn't feel right. I thought maybe there was product build-up since i straightened and had just been co-washing daily before that. I washed with the ORS aloe shampoo...hair felt like straw, but it normally does with that....then I DC'd with the replenishing conditioner b/c it is moisturizing with a mild protein. The relaxed hair feels wonderful...but the natural...not so much. I don't know anymore...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2009)

I just took out a few braids in my nape area and I'm getting some good growth. It's growing in stronger and healthier since I stopped relaxing. I haven't relaxed my nape since Nov. 08 and that area was "peach fuzz" with a few 1/2 inch strands. I'll try to get a better nape pic soon.

I can't wait until I'm completely natural. I'm loving this!


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 15, 2009)

So, it's been a year since my last relaxer and I figured that deserved some pictures... Sorry they are huge pics...

This is the top of my head...






This is my nape area...






This is the back half...the texture is different here...






Ok. You all have a great night...on to the dryer for me!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2009)

^^Beautiful texture! I really hope that I can hang in for atleast a year before I cut. I was considering BCing after seeing all of the BC threads but after I removed my braids and saw that I only have about an 1 1/4 inch of NG, I changed my mind. I hope I can hang in until April 2010.


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 15, 2009)

Platinum said:


> ^^Beautiful texture! I really hope that I can hang in for atleast a year before I cut. I was considering BCing after seeing all of the BC threads but after I removed my braids and saw that I only have about an 1 1/4 inch of NG, I changed my mind. I hope I can hang in until April 2010.




You can hold out till April! * Maybe even longer*
By then you'll have tons of new growth.
Next month will be a year for me,
and I have no urge/desire to big chop
yet.
Hang in there..


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 15, 2009)

Platinum said:


> ^^Beautiful texture! I really hope that I can hang in for atleast a year before I cut. I was considering BCing after seeing all of the BC threads but after I removed my braids and saw that I only have about an 1 1/4 inch of NG, I changed my mind. I hope I can hang in until April 2010.


 
thanks! I had an urge to BC a lot from months 6-9 b/c of all of the threads, but I had to keep in perspective how I felt about shrinkage and such. Trust me you can hold out until April!


----------



## natural2be (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Just checking in.  I am almost at my 8 month mark of transitioning.    I have to say I am very proud of myself for making it this far and I am going to keep going with my goal.  My hair is during really well and day by day it's getting stonger and stronger.  The less manipulation the better.

Congrats to all the new BC's and new transitioners.  Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 15, 2009)

ladies...if you are not...please finger comb your products through your hair! it makes all the difference in the world. i did it for the first time last night, and i was amazed.


----------



## chiprecious (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm currently 6 months into my transition and it's getting hard.  I feel like I'll be baldy-locks before it's all over...I detangling this week and lost sooo much hair!  I had knots that just wouldn't loosen no matter how much conditioner I coated it with or took small sections...

I'm a 4b so it this natural due to the extreme texture differences??


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm 12 weeks post this weekend and my scalp is sore. I guess I'm tender-headed. Does anyone know what I can do stop my scalp from being sore? My NG is growing in pretty good but with all of the shrinkage, I KNOW I'm not ready to BC. I'm going to try to get some Senegalese Twists this weekend.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Just stopping in to say I'm 21 months into the transition.  Since I used to have a texturizer, that's all that's left on my ends.  From what I can tell, I may have about an inch of texturized ends left (They appear much more frizzy when wet than my natural hair...).

Long transitions aren't for everyone, but this worked out pretty well for me.  I still rollerset my hair and it's actually easier to rollerset than when I was texturized or relaxed.  I added an updated pic in my siggy of a rollerset on grey rollers and flat-ironed roots.

Of course, my hair is puffier and bigger nowadays, but I kinda like that. Now I can get back to length .


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm 12 weeks post this weekend and my scalp is sore. I guess I'm tender-headed. Does anyone know what I can do stop my scalp from being sore? My NG is growing in pretty good but with all of the shrinkage, I KNOW I'm not ready to BC. I'm going to try to get some Senegalese Twists this weekend.


 
I am sure there is some more insightful advice on this, but mine just stopped being sore after a while. My crown used to stay sore (even before my transition), but I noticed around 5 or so months that the pain was gone. Now, there is probably something behind that...(there always is on these boards), but just wanted to give you a glimmer of hope.


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, ladies!  We lost another long-term transtioner to the chop..

Soliel185 chopped at 17 1/5 months post and her hair is BEAUTIFUL!!  Here's the thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=382718

LAWD...this chop is really wearing on me...This is the first time I am really geting the urge to seriously chop.  My goal is 18 months...Lord, I hope I make it...


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 16, 2009)

chiprecious said:


> I'm currently 6 months into my transition and it's getting hard. I feel like I'll be baldy-locks before it's all over...I detangling this week and lost sooo much hair! I had knots that just wouldn't loosen no matter how much conditioner I coated it with or took small sections...
> 
> I'm a 4b so it this natural due to the extreme texture differences??


 
I think detangling is always one of the headaches of transitioning. On one of the polls most transitioners listed around 6-8 or so months being the most difficult. So, hang in there. When I dramatically upped my moisture, life got better. I tried a sea salt/honey/evoo/AOHSR combo and it enabled me to detangle without much breakage and my hair was unbelievably moist. That was a turning point for my hair. I got the mix from a post...i think it is something about citric acid in the title. HTH...

ETA: Also, finger detangling, wide tooth, then smaller teeth really helped for me. make sure to have plenty of conditioner at your line of demarcation. If mine is really bad, i finger detangle under water w/ conditioner first.

ETA: link on citric acid: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262381


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 16, 2009)

OneInAMillion said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just stopping in to say I'm 21 months into the transition. Since I used to have a texturizer, that's all that's left on my ends. From what I can tell, I may have about an inch of texturized ends left (They appear much more frizzy when wet than my natural hair...).
> 
> ...


WOW!  You and your hair are gorgeous!  I needed to see a 21 month post transitioner today....  THANKS!


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 16, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Hi, ladies! We lost another long-term transtioner to the chop..
> 
> Soliel185 chopped at 17 1/5 months post and her hair is BEAUTIFUL!! Here's the thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=382718
> ...


 
You stole my announcement thunder!  

Thanks for all the support guys!  
I'll definitely keep checking this thread, and offering advice if I have any.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jul 16, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> WOW!  You and your hair are gorgeous!  I needed to see a 21 month post transitioner today....  THANKS!



Aw thanks!  How far along are you now?  Seriously I thought all my hair was going to to break off by this time, but its true that it really gets easier after the 7-9 month hump.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jul 16, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> You stole my announcement thunder!
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys!
> I'll definitely keep checking this thread, and offering advice if I have any.



Congrats!  I can't wait to see the pics when I get home!  Some things get blocked at work...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm stilling hanging in there - it got a little annoying beginning with month 7.  I have a bit of relaxed strands that just come out during the detangling process.  I'll see where I stand at my 1 year mark.  The two textures are no joke.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 16, 2009)

Everyone is BC around here, well those who have been around for at least year and more. Hang in there ladies!


----------



## chiprecious (Jul 16, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> I think detangling is always one of the headaches of transitioning. On one of the polls most transitioners listed around 6-8 or so months being the most difficult. So, hang in there. When I dramatically upped my moisture, life got better. I tried a sea salt/honey/evoo/AOHSR combo and it enabled me to detangle without much breakage and my hair was unbelievably moist. That was a turning point for my hair. I got the mix from a post...i think it is something about citric acid in the title. HTH...
> 
> ETA: Also, finger detangling, wide tooth, then smaller teeth really helped for me. make sure to have plenty of conditioner at your line of demarcation. If mine is really bad, i finger detangle under water w/ conditioner first.


 
Thanks for the salt reminder.  I am going to do that next time I wash.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there.  I plan on doing a twist out (via flat twists) or a braid out (via corn rows) for this weekend.  I hope I don't get too lazy.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm 12 weeks post this weekend and my scalp is sore. I guess I'm tender-headed. Does anyone know what I can do stop my scalp from being sore? My NG is growing in pretty good but with all of the shrinkage, I KNOW I'm not ready to BC. I'm going to try to get some Senegalese Twists this weekend.


 
 I understand what your going through.Going through the same thing right now.I oil my scalp and rub it gentle, usually helps.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jul 16, 2009)

Can someone tell me what the sea salt does?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 16, 2009)

i just randomly chopped like 2 1/2 inches off an upper layer of hear because the level of stringyness was killing me. if i plan on holding off on this chop, i need to stop doing that. this is why i need my hair in a bun all the time lol. i take it down and look what happens


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 17, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Can someone tell me what the sea salt does?


 
Here is the thread on it...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262381

Basically, a small amount added to a conditioner increases the moisture level. The thread goes into detail. People use sea salt, citric acid, baking soda...table salt, but most report back with great results.


----------



## Garner (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been *blessed* to make it to one year today in my transitioning journey.  *YAY!!!*  I never would have made it thus far w/o the support of my LHCF family.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2009)

Garner said:


> I have been *blessed* to make it to one year today in my transitioning journey. *YAY!!!* I never would have made it thus far w/o the support of my LHCF family. Thank you!!!


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 17, 2009)

Garner said:


> I have been *blessed* to make it to one year today in my transitioning journey. *YAY!!!* I never would have made it thus far w/o the support of my LHCF family. Thank you!!!


 

Congrats! :bday5:


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm 12 weeks post.  I'm going to try to get some braids or twists this weekend because I'm starting to get tangles. I henna'd the other day, hoping this would help. Henna loosened my curls a little but I still have a few tangles.


----------



## Mystery (Jul 18, 2009)

I haven't posted much in here but I am chopping today. Fingers crossed that it looks good afterwards. I am worried about losing my security blanket of long hair but I really just wear it up in a ponytail so it shouldn't matter too much.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 18, 2009)

I just cut my hair this morning after 3 months transitioning... I left a little in front just in case i want to wear half wig


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 18, 2009)

OneInAMillion said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just stopping in to say I'm 21 months into the transition.  Since I used to have a texturizer, that's all that's left on my ends.  From what I can tell, I may have about an inch of texturized ends left (They appear much more frizzy when wet than my natural hair...).
> 
> ...



Congrats! 21 months that is awesome.  I only wish to go as long as you.
And your hair looks so soft and beautiful in your siggy


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 18, 2009)

Garner said:


> I have been *blessed* to make it to one year today in my transitioning journey.  *YAY!!!*  I never would have made it thus far w/o the support of my LHCF family.  Thank you!!!



Congrats! That is an accomplishment.



Mystery said:


> I haven't posted much in here but I am chopping today. Fingers crossed that it looks good afterwards. I am worried about losing my security blanket of long hair but I really just wear it up in a ponytail so it shouldn't matter too much.



Good luck! Pictures would be Greaaaaaaaaaaat 



Loves Harmony said:


> I just cut my hair this morning after 3 months transitioning... I left a little in front just in case i want to wear half wig



I did that the first time i BC'd and ended up cutting the front 2 weeks later! congrats on the chop


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 18, 2009)

okay i went ahead and cut the front. Now im 100% natural. Love it... I have on a head band.


----------



## BotanyGrl (Jul 18, 2009)

Ladies, I'm still hanging in for the long-haul (Almost at the 10th month). I've been doing box braids and wigging it for a minute. Oils in my deep conditioner have become a mainstay. I changed my moisture routine to spraying my braids with water, applying coconut oil, and then sealing w/ shea butter every few days. Keeping it simple has been working great for me 

Note: Attached is my latest wig... Bobby by Silhouette.



Loves Harmony said:


> okay i went ahead and cut the front. Now im 100% natural. Love it... I have on a head band.



Congrats! It looks great on you


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> okay i went ahead and cut the front. Now im 100% natural. Love it... I have on a head band.


 
Very pretty! Congratulations on your BC!


----------



## Mystery (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't end up cutting it all off. It is shoulder length now. The stylist I recommended was not who was there when I showed up. The guy who cut me was dead set on straightening my hair when he finished. I didn't catch on until about halfway through the process but quickly figured out that he was not skilled enough to give me a good curly cut. I'm more than a little pissed even though it looks good. I would have much rather kept the length if I couldn't get what I wanted.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 19, 2009)

Yay! I'm 7 months (30 weeks) post 

Still doing okay... I was in the cinema yesterday watching Harry Potter and caught myself playing with my hair - I ended up doing 6 braids in a small area, got home and found out I liked how they looked. I took out the braids and started all over again (I didn't use extensions, don't like using them) with my hair only, result is attached. Good timing cos I am a little bored with my hair right now.

I plan to see how they will last over the next 2 weeks... I'll cowash less and DC once instead of 2ce per week. I'll stick to my moisturising routine.


----------



## Briabiggles (Jul 19, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Yay! I'm 7 months (30 weeks) post
> 
> Still doing okay... I was in the cinema yesterday watching Harry Potter and caught myself playing with my hair - I ended up doing 6 braids in a small area, got home and found out I liked how they looked. I took out the braids and started all over again (I didn't use extensions, don't like using them) with my hair only, result is attached. Good timing cos I am a little bored with my hair right now.
> 
> I plan to see how they will last over the next 2 weeks... I'll cowash less and DC once instead of 2ce per week. I'll stick to my moisturising routine.




Your braids look really nice!!


----------



## Briabiggles (Jul 19, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> okay i went ahead and cut the front. Now im 100% natural. Love it... I have on a head band.




Your hair looks cute!  I love your glasses to!


----------



## cocoaluv (Jul 19, 2009)

How far along in your transition did it take for you to clearly define your hair type? 


I am about to get some braids soon. I dont really like fake hair at all but I am not good at dealing with 2 textures and am paranoid about my hair breaking off.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 19, 2009)

Today makes 9 months in my transition...

I think I need to step away from the wigs...my edges are suffering


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 19, 2009)

I am hanging in there. I shipped my relaxer out to my mom and when I actually thought I was going to touch up my relaxer, my body refused to do it.  Right now, daily buns are keeping my hair happy. Now I am going to learn how to do natural styles or bust!


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 19, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Yay! I'm 7 months (30 weeks) post
> 
> Still doing okay... I was in the cinema yesterday watching Harry Potter and caught myself playing with my hair - I ended up doing 6 braids in a small area, got home and found out I liked how they looked. I took out the braids and started all over again (I didn't use extensions, don't like using them) with my hair only, result is attached. Good timing cos I am a little bored with my hair right now.
> 
> I plan to see how they will last over the next 2 weeks... I'll cowash less and DC once instead of 2ce per week. I'll stick to my moisturising routine.


 
Your braids look great.  Yay...we made it to 7 months post! I'm definitely excited about this!  I know those braids will give you a much needed break from daily styling.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

My hair has a mind of its own. My hair tangles like crazy. I don't know if my NG or my relaxed ends are the problem so I decided to get my hair braided. I got Senegalese Twists and these will prboably last 2 1/2 to 3 months and I'll do my version of the Crown and Glory method.


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 19, 2009)

11 months post here.
Last night I was redoing my braids..
and I decided to twist my new growth..






So happy with the progress, right now!
And I have no urge to BC...


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a slight urge to BC but I am not going to until after I get to 12 months post. I washed my hair this morning and cornrowed it hopefully it lasts a week.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you 


Briabiggles said:


> Your braids look really nice!!



Thanks Buddy  I'm sooo happy we made it this far  How're your kinky twists?
Yeah I definitely needed a break and I'm glad I did these braids now... If they work out fine, these might actually be part of my transition regime now - 2 weeks of these braids, 2 weeks of my hair loose... I'll see.
Yay to us 


countrychickd said:


> Your braids look great.  Yay...we made it to 7 months post! I'm definitely excited about this!  I know those braids will give you a much needed break from daily styling.


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, ya'll...I just did my BC after about 16 months... 

Please see my thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=383986

Good luck to all the transitioners out there!!!


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 20, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Hi, ya'll...I just did my BC after about 16 months...
> 
> Please see my thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=383986
> ...


 

It looks fantastic! I guess you cracked 

Y'all are killing me over here! I'm so glad the winter is coming...people will stop BCing...


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 20, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> It looks fantastic! *I guess you cracked*
> 
> Y'all are killing me over here! I'm so glad the winter is coming...people will stop BCing...


 
LOLGirl, they got me....the pressure was too much.  When Soliel BC'd and she was only a couple of months ahead of me transitioning, it was a wrap...


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 20, 2009)

You guys are all doing so well.  Don't feel pressured to BC.  You'll know when it's time


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


FindingMe said:


> Hi, ya'll...I just did my BC after about 16 months...
> 
> Please see my thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=383986
> ...


----------



## Ltown (Jul 21, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Hi, ya'll...I just did my BC after about 16 months...
> 
> Please see my thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=383986
> ...


 
It's beautiful!


----------



## Eisani (Jul 21, 2009)

I just looked at my own siggy and realized I hit the 20 month mark  At this point it wouldn't even be a BC because after my hair cut in May, there isn't much chemical left but I'm just not ready to cut. For some reason I have in my head 28 months before I cut the rest...I don't even know where that number came from lol. 

I flat ironed last Wednesday and I'm loving my straightened hair--I miss it. For the rest of this transition, I may be straightening once or twice a month, we'll see. 

I'm also trying to determine whether or not my natural hair likes EVCO  This is a staple of mine and has been a life saver but I'm starting to wonder if my new hair doesn't like it. Idk, mu hair just acts kind of strange now when I use it. I'm going to retest today and make a decision. I hope I don't have to put it down.


----------



## joytimes10 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just popping in for some support and to say I'm off the fence and definitely transitioning.  I plan to transition until my natural hair is at least shoulder lenght w/ shrinkage.  All you ladies are doing a great job!  I wish I didn't get that last relaxer.  I would be 13 months post now.


----------



## Garner (Jul 21, 2009)

*"I just looked at my own siggy and realized I hit the 20 month mark "*

Congrats Eisani!!!  I am sure you can make 28 months.  This is very encouraging to all of us!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow we got milestones, BCs and Newbies... i love this thread!!! Congrats and good luck to all!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Well Done!!!!!



Eisani said:


> I just looked at my own siggy and realized I hit the *20 month mark*  At this point it wouldn't even be a BC because after my hair cut in May, there isn't much chemical left but I'm just not ready to cut. For some reason I have in my head 28 months before I cut the rest...I don't even know where that number came from lol.
> 
> I flat ironed last Wednesday and I'm loving my straightened hair--I miss it. For the rest of this transition, I may be straightening once or twice a month, we'll see.
> 
> I'm also trying to determine whether or not my natural hair likes EVCO  This is a staple of mine and has been a life saver but I'm starting to wonder if my new hair doesn't like it. Idk, mu hair just acts kind of strange now when I use it. I'm going to retest today and make a decision. I hope I don't have to put it down.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 21, 2009)

*I'm popping my head in (i've been neglecting my challenge threads). I'm 4 months post relaxer (I had an urge to texlax in March and wishing i hadn't; one, because you can't even tell, eventhough i guess that's a good thing; and two, because now i have even longer to go to get to my goal length). it's been pretty easy for me so far. I alternate between wearing my hair out and rocking my wigs. One week i wear my hair out in whatever style i feel like doing, the next week i wig it up. This helps me protect my edges and let my scalp breathe... Good luck to all you ladies!*


----------



## Mane_Attraction (Jul 21, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> Today makes 9 months in my transition...
> 
> I think I need to step away from the wigs...my edges are suffering


 
Maybe you can try wearing a satin cap underneath instead of the wing cap. Or a du-rag. Something that is smooth i.e. silk, sateen,satin. And try to really moisterize your edges before you but on your wig. HTH


----------



## Morenita (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, I need some REHAB!!! I take a break for a couple days and come back to find out FindingMe AND Soleil have B/C'ed?  Noooooo! Congrats too, but noooooo!  Now here I am eyeing the scissors again...


----------



## Morenita (Jul 21, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I just looked at my own siggy and realized I hit the 20 month mark  At this point it wouldn't even be a BC because after my hair cut in May, there isn't much chemical left but I'm just not ready to cut. For some reason I have in my head 28 months before I cut the rest...I don't even know where that number came from lol.
> 
> I flat ironed last Wednesday and I'm loving my straightened hair--I miss it. For the rest of this transition, I may be straightening once or twice a month, we'll see.
> 
> I'm also trying to determine whether or not my natural hair likes EVCO  This is a staple of mine and has been a life saver but I'm starting to wonder if my new hair doesn't like it. Idk, mu hair just acts kind of strange now when I use it. I'm going to retest today and make a decision. I hope I don't have to put it down.



Yessss!! Gogo Eisani!!   28 months on you would put me at about 24 months, which is my goal. Doo itttt!  I need motivation lol. All these dang on ppl bcing


----------



## Ltown (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm at 41 weeks!  Eisani, Morenita  you both have transition a long time two years and some! I appreciate you both supporting us newbie and sharing your transition technique. That will power! So are you Allandra!


----------



## Eisani (Jul 21, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Yessss!! Gogo Eisani!!   28 months on you would put me at about 24 months, which is my goal. Doo itttt!  I need motivation lol. All these dang on ppl bcing


I know! We gotta stick together


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 21, 2009)

*how often are you ladies cowashing? i want to wash my hair multiple times a week because i run and workout, but i don't know what i'd do with it.*​


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 21, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *how often are you ladies cowashing? i want to wash my hair multiple times a week because i run and workout, but i don't know what i'd do with it.*​


 
it depends on the week, but if i am working out heavy every day...i cowash everyday. i don't do a serious detangle everytime though. if i am slacking on the gym, i do it every other.

i throw it up in a loose bun, headbad the front and rock a cury pomp!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm having a moment.  All the sudden I want to relax. To get over this I roller set my hair.  It took an hour!!!!!!!!!!! (it used to take 20 to 25 minutes.  I hope it turns out ok.  Off to the dryer.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 21, 2009)

i HAVE to keep my eyes off of my hair. i am always tempted to BC nowadays. lol. but i know i won't i don't have the guts yet. and i am more in love with the overall length. phew! lol. holding out till next june..


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 21, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Ok, I need some REHAB!!! I take a break for a couple days and come back to find out FindingMe AND Soleil have B/C'ed?  Noooooo! Congrats too, but noooooo!  Now here I am eyeing the scissors again...


 
*Don't cry!!!  You are doing SOOO well!* 

Here is the deal, I really think my hair would have been at the length I really wanted in a few months (like 4-6 month) bc right now, although I have a lot of hair, my hair still goes _out_ and not _down_, which is what I honestly wanted.  I was ok with cutting and letting the total length go (BSL striaghtened to now SL straightened), but I just really wanted my hair to have a certain shape and it's not quite there yet.  And the shape I wanted only comes with length, so I think I was a little premature for that.  But, I am happy with the BC for me bc it has simplified my regi a lot and I really needed it right now.  Plus I was bored with my hair and this has given me a little excitement(I may even add some color...)

*Please BC when YOU are ready and when you think you will have the hair (length, thickness, shape etc.) so you will be completely happy when you cut off your relaxed ends.*  Right now, I'd say I'm about 85% satisfied**


----------



## cocoaluv (Jul 22, 2009)

cocoaluv said:


> *How far along in your transition did it take for you to clearly define your hair type?*




Bump.... please answer anyone....someone


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 22, 2009)

cocoaluv said:


> Bump.... please answer anyone....someone



word on the street is that you will never REALLY know until you BC.

for me, it was a combination of waiting it out for like a year and chopping off a lot of the relaxed ends that were waying the curl pattern down. so a year if there is significantly more natural hair than relaxed. 

but, it still can be unclear


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 22, 2009)

The roller set turned out great!  Need for relaxer gone, yea! Although it took forever didn't need any direct heat after it was dry.  May post pics in the AM...


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 22, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> word on the street is that you will never REALLY know until you BC.
> 
> for me, it was a combination of waiting it out for like a year and chopping off a lot of the relaxed ends that were waying the curl pattern down. so a year if there is significantly more natural hair than relaxed.
> 
> but, it still can be unclear


 
ITA. Your relaxed ends will weigh your hair down and make your curls seem longer/looser that they will be once you BC. I snipped a small section in the back and my hair does curl up more than the rest of it.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ Yep. I have sections that are completely natural, and it took about a year for me to confirm my hair type.


----------



## Morenita (Jul 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I know! We gotta stick together



I'm with you!



FindingMe said:


> *Don't cry!!!  You are doing SOOO well!*
> 
> Here is the deal, I really think my hair would have been at the length I really wanted in a few months (like 4-6 month) bc right now, although I have a lot of hair, my hair still goes _out_ and not _down_, which is what I honestly wanted. I was ok with cutting and letting the total length go (BSL striaghtened to now SL straightened), but I just really wanted my hair to have a certain shape and it's not quite there yet. And the shape I wanted only comes with length, so I think I was a little premature for that. But, I am happy with the BC for me bc it has simplified my regi a lot and I really needed it right now.  Plus I was bored with my hair and this has given me a little excitement(I may even add some color...)
> 
> *Please BC when YOU are ready and when you think you will have the hair (length, thickness, shape etc.) so you will be completely happy when you cut off your relaxed ends.*  Right now, I'd say I'm about 85% satisfied**



Thanks for the encouragement  I hear what you're saying and agree. The main thing keeping me from B/Cing now is the fact that I still can't comfortably fit all of my hair in a ponytail. The pieces in the front and sides are still too short (the ones that I mini-chopped a while back). I always told myself that I would be comfortable chopping when the ponytail goal was met and I'm still about 2 inches short, despite my many urges lol. 

I agree about the shape thing. My hair is like yours in that the top grows slower. I think a lot of people are like that. I remember when SouthernTease did her B/C (18 months) and she said that if she had it to do over again, she would have waited to chop the top because of the same reason. Now her hair blends together all so nicely and makes me look forward to that 24-28 month mark.

I will continue to stick it out I think. I'm bored too, but I will probably end up wearing ponytails most days anyway, so what's the rush. I've waited this long, may as well keep going. Gonna keep my eye on all you recent B.C'ers though


----------



## trey21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ladies...I fell out of the race and did the BC as a B-Day present on 21 July   I promise to post pics in a thread when I get home from work.  I did make it through a 34 week transition which wasn't too bad...I just got to the now or never point and decided to go for it.  A big push for me was that my hubby finally came on board and was ok with me doing the BC  Thanks for all the support through the transition! I'll be back to visit


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 23, 2009)

trey21 said:


> Ladies...I fell out of the race and did the BC as a B-Day present on 21 July  I promise to post pics in a thread when I get home from work. I did make it through a 34 week transition which wasn't too bad...I just got to the now or never point and decided to go for it. A big push for me was that my hubby finally came on board and was ok with me doing the BC  Thanks for all the support through the transition! I'll be back to visit


 

Congratulations!!! It always helps to have his support


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations and happy belated birthday!


trey21 said:


> Ladies...I fell out of the race and did the BC as a B-Day present on 21 July   I promise to post pics in a thread when I get home from work.  I did make it through a 34 week transition which wasn't too bad...I just got to the now or never point and decided to go for it.  A big push for me was that my hubby finally came on board and was ok with me doing the BC  Thanks for all the support through the transition! I'll be back to visit


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

trey21 said:


> Ladies...I fell out of the race and did the BC as a B-Day present on 21 July  I promise to post pics in a thread when I get home from work. I did make it through a 34 week transition which wasn't too bad...I just got to the now or never point and decided to go for it. A big push for me was that my hubby finally came on board and was ok with me doing the BC  Thanks for all the support through the transition! I'll be back to visit


 

Happy Belated B-Day! Congratulations on your BC!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 23, 2009)

trey21 said:


> Ladies...I fell out of the race and did the BC as a B-Day present on 21 July  I promise to post pics in a thread when I get home from work. I did make it through a 34 week transition which wasn't too bad...I just got to the now or never point and decided to go for it. A big push for me was that my hubby finally came on board and was ok with me doing the BC  Thanks for all the support through the transition! I'll be back to visit


Congrats on the BC!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats trey..

OMG.. it feels like the heat is on... me and trey were almost on the same track. everyone is BC'ing. I am getting the jitters, but my hair is way TOO short. I don't have money to go out and buy products either. I am hangin on for 18 mos post which will be my bday. Oh goodness this is so hard.


I am growing so tired of my hair.


----------



## lilree (Jul 23, 2009)

10 months and counting.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 23, 2009)

i am not cutting! screw BC fever!! lol. next june or nothing. i will DRAG myself through another year if it kills me (as long as it doesn't kill my hair lol)


----------



## Baje (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm transtitioning and I'm 10 months post and itching to BC ... 

Im holding out til my 1 year mark.


----------



## Michelle79 (Jul 23, 2009)

*I'm officially checking in. I haven't relaxed my hair since September 08 but now my hair is driving me crazy. Don't want to do a BC. I'm trying so hard not to get it relaxed. The shrinkage & the knots are killing me though. 
*


----------



## Morenita (Jul 23, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i am not cutting! screw BC fever!! lol. next june or nothing. i will DRAG myself through another year if it kills me (as long as it doesn't kill my hair lol)



Lol, gogo! I'm looking to you and Eisani to keep me inspired. I saw FindingMe's "3 Day Natural Thread" just now and came running in here for support lol. This is so hard


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 23, 2009)

everytime i think i am content..lol

i am trying another new product tomorrow. its a conditioner that has cocomidopropyl betaine (sp?) in it. i would love to use this to wash once a week. i was using the betonite clay but thats too much work to do every week, but by 2 weeks, my hair feels like crap. so...we shall see after i try it tomorrow. i'll let ya'll know.


----------



## varaneka (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been transitioning for a little over 2 years, and I am trying the coconut lime mixture in my hair right now =)


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 24, 2009)

i am on a personal "Make it Work" challenge. I am getting ready to move and refuse to move all of these hair products 400 miles...maybe a regimen/staples will come out of this, but either way I'm on a buying pause unless i don't have a comparable product. I've gotten a lot of empty/mixing containers this way...lol.

I'm under the dryer with a mix of lustrasilk, AOHSR and GVP K-pak....

ETA: Does anyone else have difficulty washing out conditioner?! I've rinsed twice and still have it in my head. Anytime I try to do the "4-sections" I end up under the faucet forever!


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 24, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> I've been transitioning for a little over 2 years, and I am trying the coconut lime mixture in my hair right now =)


 
make sure you let us know how you like it!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm thinking of transitioning.  Basically I'm tired of the chemicals.  I would be a long term transitioner.  I will take it in baby steps.  Do another 6 month stretch.  Assess, if fine take it month by month.  I would like to transition for 1-1.5 years because really short hair does not work with my chipmunk cheeks.  As long as I can get it into a ponytail I would be fine.  I would be transitioning from texlax to natural.  Right now straightened I am between SL and APL.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm thinking of transitioning. Basically I'm tired of the chemicals. I would be a long term transitioner. I will take it in baby steps. Do another 6 month stretch. Assess, if fine take it month by month. I would like to transition for 1-1.5 years because really short hair does not work with my chipmunk cheeks. As long as I can get it into a ponytail I would be fine. I would be transitioning from texlax to natural. Right now straightened I am between SL and APL.


 
Hey Shay welcome to the transition side! You already take outstanding care of your hair with all those nice products your have transition will be easy. I'm 10 months post and ponytails have been a saver for me too. There are veterans transitions up in here to support you.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey!
I plan to transition for 1 - 1.5 years too, I am currently between SL and APL as well 
I'm 7 months in and cowashing has definitely been a hair saver for me... There's a lot of info in this thread.
HHG and Goodluck 


Shay72 said:


> I'm thinking of transitioning. Basically I'm tired of the chemicals. I would be a long term transitioner. I will take it in baby steps. Do another 6 month stretch. Assess, if fine take it month by month. I would like to transition for 1-1.5 years because really short hair does not work with my chipmunk cheeks. As long as I can get it into a ponytail I would be fine. I would be transitioning from texlax to natural. Right now straightened I am between SL and APL.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2009)

MummysGirl--I'm a cowashing fiend.  I cowash 5x/wk right now.  It has been a lifesaver during long stretches.  What I need to learn is how to do flat twists like you.  I love twist outs but putting all those twists in my hair is time consuming.  Now that my hair is longer twisting all the way down is tiresome too.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 25, 2009)

I see your entries in the Summer Cowashing thread 

Someone (wannabelong)shared this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI a few weeks back, I tried flat twists after watching it once and it was surprisingly easy. Try it 



Shay72 said:


> MummysGirl--I'm a cowashing fiend. I cowash 5x/wk right now. It has been a lifesaver during long stretches. What I need to learn is how to do flat twists like you. I love twist outs but putting all those twists in my hair is time consuming. Now that my hair is longer twisting all the way down is tiresome too.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I see your entries in the Summer Cowashing thread
> 
> Someone (wannabelong)shared this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI a few weeks back, I tried flat twists after watching it once and it was surprisingly easy. Try it


 
I will try this next weekend. I tend to do buns & updos during the week.  I do twistouts on the weekends. Rocking a twist out now.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Shay, you're doing it just right by doing another stretch and then assessing. That's what I did as well and just went from there. Cowashing definitely helps keep the NG tame. Just take it a day, week, month at a time!


----------



## Morenita (Jul 27, 2009)

Whelp... today I said the hell with it and B/C'ed!! I'm still in shock. It was a spur of the moment decision. I'll post pics tomorrow when I have time to take some. 

Oh, and I blame FindingMe for this!!! 

I'm happy with it. It's liberating!


----------



## Allandra (Jul 27, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Whelp... today I said the hell with it and B/C'ed!! I'm still in shock. It was a spur of the moment decision. I'll post pics tomorrow when I have time to take some.
> 
> Oh, and I blame FindingMe for this!!!
> 
> I'm happy with it. It's liberating!


I bet your hair is pretty.  Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 27, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Whelp... today I said the hell with it and B/C'ed!! I'm still in shock. It was a spur of the moment decision. I'll post pics tomorrow when I have time to take some.
> 
> Oh, and I blame FindingMe for this!!!
> 
> I'm happy with it. It's liberating!


 
What another veterans has BC well I'm happy anyone that has lasted over two years can BC anytime they want. Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 27, 2009)

another one bites the dust. lol j/k. can't wait for pics.


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 27, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Whelp... today I said the hell with it and B/C'ed!! I'm still in shock. It was a spur of the moment decision. I'll post pics tomorrow when I have time to take some.
> 
> Oh, and I blame FindingMe for this!!!
> 
> I'm happy with it. It's liberating!


 
I can't wait to see pictures! Congrats on the BC lady! I just know you and your hair are gorgeous!


----------



## Eisani (Jul 27, 2009)

Morenita!   Just kidding  Congrats girlie!!! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jul 27, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Whelp... today I said the hell with it and B/C'ed!! I'm still in shock. It was a spur of the moment decision. I'll post pics tomorrow when I have time to take some.
> 
> Oh, and I blame FindingMe for this!!!
> 
> I'm happy with it. It's liberating!




I can't believe this! You all are leaving us!!!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 27, 2009)

*OMG morenita! congrats! i was just looking through your fotki this weekend. i can't wait to see pics. i know your hair is gonna be pretty.*​


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 27, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> ETA: Does anyone else have difficulty washing out conditioner?! I've rinsed twice and still have it in my head. Anytime I try to do the "4-sections" I end up under the faucet forever!



*i do. it is really irksome too. after i get out of the shower is when i finally realise i still have conditioner on my head. i get tired of seeing that white residue. the only way i can think of to make it easier is bring the denman in the shower with me so i can get my roots smooth enough for the water to attack them lol.*​


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 27, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Whelp... today I said the hell with it and B/C'ed!! I'm still in shock. It was a spur of the moment decision. I'll post pics tomorrow when I have time to take some.
> 
> Oh, and I blame FindingMe for this!!!
> 
> I'm happy with it. It's liberating!


 
*I was just runnin' in here to go tell it!!!*  WHYYYYY it's gotta be my fault?!Now we are BC buddies and no longer transitioning buddies!  A new natural journey begins now--  I'm excited for you and can't wait to see pics!



Eisani said:


> Morenita!   Just kidding  Congrats girlie!!! Can't wait to see the pics.


 
Naw, ya'll get her!  (she got me...)


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG! Y'all is droppin like flies!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Whelp... today I said the hell with it and B/C'ed!! I'm still in shock. It was a spur of the moment decision. I'll post pics tomorrow when I have time to take some.
> 
> Oh, and I blame FindingMe for this!!!
> 
> I'm happy with it. It's liberating!


 

Congratulations on your BC! I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats Morenita! Looking forward to seeing the pics.

Well I've been telling a lot of people in my life that I've decided to transition.  So I guess it is official.  Now that it is I feel a little scared but of course excited at the same time.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jul 27, 2009)

I guess im officially out also after a bad weave experience had to cut the rest of the ends off...went out and brought wigs so i will be doing that until i get some more length!!! have a few texture shots in my fotki!! good luck to the rest of you ladies


----------



## Ltown (Jul 27, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> I guess im officially out also after a bad weave experience had to cut the rest of the ends off...went out and brought wigs so i will be doing that until i get some more length!!! have a few texture shots in my fotki!! good luck to the rest of you ladies


Oh transition buddy you made the right decision for you. I'll see you around in the natural thread.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2009)

KarmelQT_2008 said:


> I guess im officially out also after a bad weave experience had to cut the rest of the ends off...went out and brought wigs so i will be doing that until i get some more length!!! have a few texture shots in my fotki!! good luck to the rest of you ladies


 
Took a look at your fotki.  You have beautiful hair!


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks ltown and let me know when you bc then we can have our natural journey together!!!

and congrats morenita!!!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Jul 27, 2009)

Karmel your hair is goergeous!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! Looking forward to seeing pictures.


Morenita said:


> Whelp... today I said the hell with it and B/C'ed!! I'm still in shock. It was a spur of the moment decision. I'll post pics tomorrow when I have time to take some.
> 
> Oh, and I blame FindingMe for this!!!
> 
> I'm happy with it. It's liberating!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2009)

My goodness is there always this many bc's in the summer? Someone else just bc'd.  It is all inspiring.  It is one of the many reasons I decided to transition.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> My goodness is there always this many bc's in the summer? Someone else just bc'd. It is all inspiring. It is one of the many reasons I decided to transition.


 

Yes there have been quite a few BCs this summer and they are very inspiring. They also are getting me excited about mine one day.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations to all the recent BC'ers ....


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm still dealing with a sore scalp (I'm almost 14 weeks post). This usually happens around this time when I used to stretch relaxers. Hopefully the soreness will end soon.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm still dealing with a sore scalp (I'm almost 14 weeks post). This usually happens around this time when I used to stretch relaxers. Hopefully the soreness will end soon.


scalp massages w/warm oil help. So does peppermint EO mixed into poo, conditioner or final hair rinse. When my scalp gets sore, I do a warm oil massage with CoCasta oil, let sit for an hour then wash w/Tea Tree castile soap mixed w/conditioner, condition, then do a final rinse w/peppermint EO, rosemary and distilled water. I usually feel better afterward.


----------



## natural2be (Jul 28, 2009)

*Update!*

Hey Ladies,

So I was a little bored at one moment on Sunday and decided to big chop the back half of my head. I have to say it is a good length and I am happy with it, can't wait for it to grow out more.  The top and sides are not where I want it to be just yet so I will hold out with that until my full year mark in November.  

Take a look at the attached photos and you will see what I am talking about, LOL at the scraggles  I am adjusting but this humidity is a killer.

Congratulations to all the new BC'ers and new Transitioners


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Update!*



natural2be said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> So I was a little bored at one moment on Sunday and decided to big chop the back half of my head. I have to say it is a good length and I am happy with it, can't wait for it to grow out more. The top and sides are not where I want it to be just yet so I will hold out with that until my full year mark in November.
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Garner (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations FindingMe, Morenita and KarmelQT 2008 on your BC's.  Findingme, your pictures are beautiful!  We look forward to seeing the other's pictures.  I know they both are beautiful!!!


----------



## trey21 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Update!*



natural2be said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> So I was a little bored at one moment on Sunday and decided to big chop the back half of my head. I have to say it is a good length and I am happy with it, can't wait for it to grow out more.  The top and sides are not where I want it to be just yet so I will hold out with that until my full year mark in November.
> 
> ...




You have some awesome growth going on...it won't be long begore you chop all over


----------



## natural2be (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Update!*



trey21 said:


> You have some awesome growth going on...it won't be long begore you chop all over


 
Thanks darling, I am very excited.  Shrinkage is sooooo deceiving.


----------



## Morenita (Jul 28, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> I can't wait to see pictures! Congrats on the BC lady! I just know you and your hair are gorgeous!





Eisani said:


> Morenita!   Just kidding  Congrats girlie!!! Can't wait to see the pics.





FindingMe said:


> *I was just runnin' in here to go tell it!!!*  WHYYYYY it's gotta be my fault?!Now we are BC buddies and no longer transitioning buddies!  A new natural journey begins now--  I'm excited for you and can't wait to see pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, ya'll get her!  (she got me...)



Lol, I know, here I was trying to psych myself out and I caved!!! erplexed  It was just too much to watch everyone b/c'ing around me lol. I love you all though!! Keep at it! 

Here's the link to my thread. I just posted pics: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=386200

Thank you so much everyone for the congrats and warm wishes!!


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 28, 2009)

I BCed today. I don't know how to post pics yet, but I'll make a post with pics as soon as I figure that out!


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 28, 2009)

Garner said:


> Congratulations FindingMe, Morenita and KarmelQT 2008 on your BC's. Findingme, your pictures are beautiful! We look forward to seeing the other's pictures. I know they both are beautiful!!!


 
Thanks!!! Check out Karmel (FOTKI) and Morenita (BC thread) for some *gorgeous* heads!  I am the QUEEN of impatience.  If I can make it 16 months transitioning, anyone can!


----------



## Morenita (Jul 28, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> I BCed today. I don't know how to post pics yet, but I'll make a post with pics as soon as I figure that out!



Ohhhhhh wow!!! Hahahaha , congratulations!!!  I think there's something in the virtual water 

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 29, 2009)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE BIG CHOPPERS!!! I have to post in here more often b/c everytime I come to check their are a gang of people that bc! 

As of Sunday I was 33 weeks post! I am still going strong and I plan to update my ticker at 35 weeks!


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 29, 2009)

Is there anyone left?
Was this planned several BCs in one day?
I'm I the only one who is going for the 2 year mark...

Scissors looks good right now..


----------



## Ltown (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm 43 weeks still transitioning! It must be the warm weather and easier to sport natural do is why everyone BC!


----------



## brownstallion (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey everyone! I tried transitioning about 4 years back and failed so here I'm again. My last relaxer was about 8 weeks ago so I'm starting off fresh. Any tips anyone?


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 29, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS buddy (I feel all alone now! Just kidding... a little).  I love your hair!
HHG!!!!! I'm looking forward to updates as you continue your hair journey all natural.



countrychickd said:


> I BCed today. I don't know how to post pics yet, but I'll make a post with pics as soon as I figure that out!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 29, 2009)

*i'm happy for all the recent bc'ers. when i was natural last summer i loved it! cowashing everyday, and my growth was awesome! i was in love with my hair. buterrum, i'm not bc'ing anytime soon. i still have AT LEAST a year.*​


----------



## blksndrlla (Jul 29, 2009)

brownstallion said:


> Hey everyone! I tried transitioning about 4 years back and failed so here I'm again. My last relaxer was about 8 weeks ago so I'm starting off fresh. Any tips anyone?


 
As with anything dealing with hair it doesn't apply to everyone...but in general, having your moisture game together is the most important. It helps against breakage, helps make detangling easier, and promotes growth. Of course you can overmoisturize, but in general that is my number one rule...moisturize...followed by paying special attention to the line of demarcation, low maintenance and staying patient.

HTH.

Also, CONGRATS to all of the recent BCers ...Y'all make me feel like a punk for not beign ready , but I'm "yet holding on" as the old folks say.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 29, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Is there anyone left?
> Was this planned several BCs in one day?
> I'm I the only one who is going for the 2 year mark...
> 
> Scissors looks good right now..


I'm still here Skiggle, 20 months and 2 weeks deep  I'm shooting for 24-28 months before I cut anything else.


----------



## natural2be (Jul 29, 2009)

countrychickd said:


> I BCed today. I don't know how to post pics yet, but I'll make a post with pics as soon as I figure that out!


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2009)

Skiggle and others, HOLD ON.  Don't fall to the BC temptation UNLESS YOU ARE REALLY READY!!! You don't want to regret snipping!

GOOD LUCK TO YOU

*AND CONGRATS TO ALL THE BCers!!!!*


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2009)

I will be here with the long termers.  I have at least 17 months to go.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 29, 2009)

i am currently DCing for the first time with Pantene 5 Minute Strengthening Mask and so far....LOVE it. It smells real nice and gave me great slip. I mixed the container with some cocout oil for added benefits. I am slowly becoming a Pantene girl. I already found the mousse I wanna try for out styles and the serum and cream I am gonna use to straighten.  And their Curls Conditioner is the best cowash and leave-in I have ever used. The only non-Pantene product I am gonna own is my beloved Giovanni Smooth as Silk shampoo.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2009)

For the long termers are any of you slowly cutting your relaxed ends? If so, how much each time?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> For the long termers are any of you slowly cutting your relaxed ends? If so, how much each time?



when i had first hit APL i cut off like 2-3 inches. then i cut about 1/2-1 inch a month for the next 3 months. i just had toooooo much stringyness. now i am letting it grow and just do the occasional search and destroy. i will not trim again until i straighten. and after that, no cutting until its time for all thats left to go.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 29, 2009)

i lurk this thread every day, i guess its time for me to post. i'm 41 or 42 weeks post (can't remember). last relaxer was in October '08 and i'm holding out until at least May of '10. anytime after that i think i can bc without regrets. i wear a bun every day, alternating high or low and for some reason i love it. the thought of wearing my hair down is unappealing at the moment, but i do have plans of getting it straightened in december. i *hope* i will make my goal of mid-back by then. if so, i'll trim an inch and keep it moving.


----------



## Sequoia (Jul 29, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Is there anyone left?
> Was this planned several BCs in one day?
> I'm I the only one who is going for the 2 year mark...
> 
> Scissors looks good right now..


 
Still aiming for 2yrs plus.  You can do it! Just keep your hair (and scissors) hidden for a while.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 30, 2009)

Yup  Im with you Skiggle..

trying to hold out till the 2 year mark.


----------



## Garner (Jul 30, 2009)

> For the long termers are any of you slowly cutting your relaxed ends? If so, how much each time?


__________________


I have been transitioning since 7/08 and I plan to trim 1/2 inch to 1 inch per month until Spring 2010 - Summer 2010.  I want to take this one day, one month at a time.  I desire to have at least enough hair to bun.


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (Jul 30, 2009)

I have been transitioning since October 07.  I having been trimming a few inches every 3-4 months. The back is completely natural but the front still has the relaxed ends. Trying to make it 2 years.


----------



## Garner (Jul 30, 2009)

> I have been transitioning since October 07. I having been trimming a few inches every 3-4 months. The back is completely natural but the front still has the relaxed ends. Trying to make it 2 years


. 

Isn't it strange how hair grows more in some places than in others.  What styles are you wearing during these last few months?  October will be here before you know it.


----------



## cocoaluv (Jul 30, 2009)

I am getting very impatient with this transition. I am going to BC by the end of the year or early next year. I just want to get this show on the road lol.


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 1, 2009)

*I MADE IT!*
*One whole Year of Transitioning!!!!*
*Yay me!*

​





That is all!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 1, 2009)

*ugh i'm startin to be annoyed by this transition. i did a protien treatment last night and my hair is still super stretchy and i had some breakage. i think the culprit may be the silk elements mega cholesterol. that stuff is just too moisturizing for my hair right now.*​


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> *I MADE IT!*
> 
> *One whole Year of Transitioning!!!!*
> *Yay me!*​
> ...


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all! I need to live in this thread so I am just going to move in here, don't mind my me. Transitioning seems to be hard for me now that I think about it. Before I was what would be called a regular long term stretcher, not in any attempt on my part for the sake of my hair just laziness to go to the salon and because i never really liked getting my relaxer done. Now I am at month 3 and all of a sudden I don't know how to manage my hair like this isn't what I do all the time. For me I am sure it is all mind over matter and because this has now become important to me I am over thinking it. This weeks goal is figuring out a way to smooth my edges as never in my life have I been able to do that and I think that may really become crucial to wearing a bun for the next 30 days.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2009)

^ Welcome to the Transitioning world. I feel your pain but with patience and advice from our fellow transitioner and our natural sisters, we'll get through this.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!
I know I'll feel the same when I make it to 1 year 

KUTGW!!!!!


Skiggle said:


> *I MADE IT!*
> *One whole Year of Transitioning!!!!*
> *Yay me!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2009)

Part of me is thinking why did I end that 6 month stretch on July 1st? I could be 7 months post now....Woulda, shoulda, coulda doesn't really help now but I still needed to get that thought out there.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Part of me is thinking why did I end that 6 month stretch on July 1st? I could be 7 months post now....Woulda, shoulda, coulda doesn't really help now but I still needed to get that thought out there.


You may still not want to transition but at least you know you can stretch longer than before. It will always be back there in your mind, heck I'm at 43 weeks and there is more transitioners that continue to have doubts. BUT you can do it Shay, heck imo you have the products that will make it better and LHCF too! We are here for you!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Part of me is thinking why did I end that 6 month stretch on July 1st? I could be 7 months post now....Woulda, shoulda, coulda doesn't really help now but I still needed to get that thought out there.


 



Skiggle said:


> *I MADE IT!*
> 
> *One whole Year of Transitioning!!!!*
> *Yay me!*​
> ...


 
Great and you'll continue to stay strong and transition longer!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2009)

ltown said:


> You may still not want to transition but at least you know you can stretch longer than before. It will always be back there in your mind, heck I'm at 43 weeks and there is more transitioners that continue to have doubts. BUT you can do it Shay, heck imo you have the products that will make it better and LHCF too! We are here for you!


 
Oh I am transitioning . I'm just mad I didn't make the decision sooner so I could be closer to being natural.  I'm kind of feeling like I'm in the hurry up & wait mode right now.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh I am transitioning . I'm just mad I didn't make the decision sooner so I could be closer to being natural. I'm kind of feeling like I'm in the hurry up & wait mode right now.


Great, it will go by fast!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel the exact same way! I ended a 4 month stretch in December 2008, I wish I'd decided to transition before then. I'd be almost 12 months post now.

But at the same time I'm glad because I decided to transition 7 weeks after my last relaxer (Dec) so it didn't feel like a last minute decision and that's why I am confident I won't give up 

When I was 7 weeks post, I couldn't imagine being 6 months post, it felt forever away... now I am 7.5 months post 



Shay72 said:


> Part of me is thinking why did I end that 6 month stretch on July 1st? I could be 7 months post now....Woulda, shoulda, coulda doesn't really help now but I still needed to get that thought out there.


----------



## Allandra (Aug 2, 2009)

Way to go.  Congratulations.




Skiggle said:


> *I MADE IT!*
> *One whole Year of Transitioning!!!!*
> *Yay me!*
> 
> ...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 2, 2009)

*i'm tired of my hair right now. once i figure out my protein/moisture balance, i think i'm gonna try those kinky twists.*​


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Oh I am transitioning . I'm just mad I didn't make the decision sooner so I could be closer to being natural. I'm kind of feeling like I'm in the hurry up & wait mode right now.


 


MummysGirl said:


> I feel the exact same way! I ended a 4 month stretch in December 2008, I wish I'd decided to transition before then. I'd be almost 12 months post now.
> 
> But at the same time I'm glad because I decided to transition 7 weeks after my last relaxer (Dec) so it didn't feel like a last minute decision and that's why I am confident I won't give up
> 
> When I was 7 weeks post, I couldn't imagine being 6 months post, it felt forever away... now I am 7.5 months post


 
Dont feel bad. I ended a 6 month stretch on April 25. Immediately after relaxing, I realized that I made a big mistake and wished I hadn't relaxed. I would have been 9 months post now.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm 8 weeks post with a sew in, is it too late to join?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2009)

spain4risha said:


> I'm 8 weeks post with a sew in, is it too late to join?


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 2, 2009)

Just checking in on you ladies.  I still feel a part of the family...so I'll still be in this thread.  Congrats to those newly transitioning!


----------



## sumertyme08 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm pretty new here, I've been lurking and stalking fotki's for months and have been truly inspired. I started to transition at the end of 07 and only made it to 6 months before relaxing again, I was ill prepared thinking that transitioning would be a piece of cake. Well I've decided to go for it again and with some of the knowledge I've gained from this board I'm confident that I'll make it all the way this time. I'm currently full BSL and am thinking of trimming TODAY to APL to be able to better manage and to make sure all my ends are as healthy as can be.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 2, 2009)

*my relaxed hair is overmoisturized and my new growth is dry. i don't know what to do. this is really irking me.*​


----------



## Chromia (Aug 2, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *my relaxed hair is overmoisturized and my new growth is dry. i don't know what to do. this is really irking me.*​


Maybe next time you DC you can apply a moisturizing DC to your new growth and protein like Nexxus Emergencee or Keraphix to your relaxed ends. Maybe that will help.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello lovely transitioners!!! I hit 34 weeks yesterday!!!!!! I wanted to post yesterday but I was too too tired!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 3, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *my relaxed hair is overmoisturized and my new growth is dry. i don't know what to do. this is really irking me.*​


 
I dont have any advice but I hope it gets better!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm right behind you (32.5 weeks post)... KUTGW 


SouthernBeauty said:


> Hello lovely transitioners!!! I hit 34 weeks yesterday!!!!!! I wanted to post yesterday but I was too too tired!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 3, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> Hello lovely transitioners!!! I hit 34 weeks yesterday!!!!!! I wanted to post yesterday but I was too too tired!!


 

Suhweet! I just hit 35 weeks today! HHG!


----------



## Hysi (Aug 3, 2009)

BOO-YOW!!!!!! I am now 6 mos into my transition. I have pretty much new growth, maybe after another 6 mos i will do the Big C. But I am hoping to be able to cope without chopping, but the 2 textures is getting me some crazy. Does anyone know of a salon in houston that caters to natural or transitioning hair?


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 3, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I'm right behind you (32.5 weeks post)... KUTGW


 :sweet: Good luck to u!!!


Chameleonchick said:


> Suhweet! I just hit 35 weeks today! HHG!


That is great! How long are u transitioning?



Hysi said:


> BOO-YOW!!!!!! I am now 6 mos into my transition. I have pretty much new growth, maybe after another 6 mos i will do the Big C. But I am hoping to be able to cope without chopping, but the 2 textures is getting me some crazy. Does anyone know of a salon in houston that caters to natural or transitioning hair?


 This made me think of the movie BAPS for some reason!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 3, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> :sweet: Good luck to u!!!
> 
> *That is great! How long are u transitioning?*
> 
> ...


 
I am for sure transitioning for a year. But might extend to March depending on how I feel.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 3, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I am for sure transitioning for a year. But might extend to March depending on how I feel.


 
Wow I am shooting for the year mark as well! I want to bc for my birthday (December 9) but lately I have been thinking about April ! I will have to just wait and see!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 4, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I am for sure transitioning for a year. But might extend to March depending on how I feel.





SouthernBeauty said:


> Wow I am shooting for the year mark as well! I want to bc for my birthday (December 9) but lately I have been thinking about April ! I will have to just wait and see!!



Same here, initial goal is 1 year but I'd love to go longer


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 4, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Same here, initial goal is 1 year but I'd love to go longer



We can make it if we keep our goal in our mind. I got a little distracted with all the bcs that were going on so I trimmed 1 to 2 inches and put kinky twists in. That should keep me going for a while. My last trim/cut was in march.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 4, 2009)

December's just round the corner. I'll be keeping track of yours and SouthernBeauty's transition progress.
You are exactly 2 weeks ahead of me.

I dusted my ends earlier in the year but I haven't trimmed (i.e. up to an inch) yet. I plan to do so in December if I decide to continue transitioning.


Chameleonchick said:


> *We can make it if we keep our goal in our mind.* I got a little distracted with all the bcs that were going on so I trimmed 1 to 2 inches and put kinky twists in. That should keep me going for a while. My last trim/cut was in march.


----------



## diva24 (Aug 4, 2009)

I need a trim so bad!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 4, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> December's just round the corner. I'll be keeping track of yours and SouthernBeauty's transition progress.
> You are exactly 2 weeks ahead of me.
> 
> I dusted my ends earlier in the year but I haven't trimmed (i.e. up to an inch) yet. I plan to do so in December if I decide to continue transitioning.


 
It is..... the closer it gets the more excited I am! :bouncegre I haven't trimmed yet b/c I am afraid that I will do something stupid.... like the bc.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats on all the milestones! Stay encouraged ladies! I MAY be re-opening my Fotki, I still havemt decided. Haven't really been taking pics either because there are only so many buns and twistouts one can look at 

Anyway, let's keep it going! I know it gets frustrating but on those days, just throw your hair in a messy bun w/a cute headband and call it a day!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think transitioning will be that difficult for me because I am used to looking a hot mess with my hair .  Seriously though each stretch has gotten easier and I learn more & more about my hair.  Of course I'm od'ing on transitioning & natural stuff (joining boards, stalking fotkis, subscribing to you tube channels, looking at books to purchase).  That's just me though--go hard or go home.  Shoot I'm even thinking of buying a shirt and I won't even be fully natural til probably 2011 .


----------



## Eisani (Aug 4, 2009)

^^ Only Shay


----------



## LuyshuZ (Aug 4, 2009)

16 months post, still going. Trying for 30 reassessing at 24.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I don't think transitioning will be that difficult for me because I am used to looking a hot mess with my hair . Seriously though each stretch has gotten easier and I learn more & more about my hair. Of course I'm od'ing on transitioning & natural stuff (joining boards, stalking fotkis, subscribing to you tube channels, looking at books to purchase). That's just me though--go hard or go home. Shoot I'm even thinking of buying a shirt and I won't even be fully natural til probably 2011 .


 


Eisani said:


> ^^ Only Shay


 

Shay isn't the only one. I've been doing that too. I'm so excited about going natural. I wish I could have thought to do more research last year. Maybe I wouldn't have gotten discouraged and continued relaxing. I agree with Shay, I think it's going to be much easier this time.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm still going strong 44 weeks, still bunning/pony twist out have not turn out yet. I've trim twice so far and my ends are stringy but Oct will be a year since I'm working on length no more trimming.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 4, 2009)

*for some reason i have been shampooing at every wash. maybe i should start cowashing again and see if my hair does a turn around.*​


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Aug 4, 2009)

it's so dead in here. 9 months and 2 weeks and counting. I am REALLY getting the itch to relax. please pray to the hair gods that I stay strong. I am tired of the poofy look. Was going for 2 years but i will reassess in december...


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 5, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> it's so dead in here.



There are a bunch of us new transitioners.

 Anyone with tips for really resistant edges. QP Mango butter is laughed @ by my hair maybe I should try it with water spritzed hair. My edges don't curl up or anything they just look like frizzy hair and for some reason I have a hard time smoothing them. I am reading through this thread but it is taking me a while so any tips to help me get my frizzpoof into a decent pony would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 5, 2009)

kayex said:


> There are a bunch of us new transitioners.
> 
> *Anyone with tips for really resistant edges*. QP Mango butter is laughed @ by my hair maybe I should try it with water spritzed hair. My edges don't curl up or anything they just look like frizzy hair and for some reason I have a hard time smoothing them. I am reading through this thread but it is taking me a while so any tips to help me get my frizzpoof into a decent pony would be greatly appreciated.


 

I don't know how far you are but in the beginning of my transistion Water wax by Redken would work perfectly. Its like a pomade you only need a little bit.


----------



## blksndrlla (Aug 5, 2009)

kayex said:


> There are a bunch of us new transitioners.
> 
> Anyone with tips for really resistant edges. QP Mango butter is laughed @ by my hair maybe I should try it with water spritzed hair. My edges don't curl up or anything they just look like frizzy hair and for some reason I have a hard time smoothing them. I am reading through this thread but it is taking me a while so any tips to help me get my frizzpoof into a decent pony would be greatly appreciated.


 
I only try to lay the natural down if it is wet. So, after a cowash and detangle in the direction of the ponytail... I apply VO5, coconut oil and a small amount of aloe vera gel, go over with a soft boar bristle, pony and cover with a satin scarf for a little bit...then rock it. If it isn't a cowash day I just dampen and continue as descriped.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome all new transitioners 

If I need my edges to lay flat, I lay them down with a scarf especially when my hair is damp (leave in + moisturiser applied). Also, I use head bands and scarves to laydown my new growth (see middle siggy picture).



kayex said:


> There are a bunch of us new transitioners.
> 
> Anyone with tips for really resistant edges. QP Mango butter is laughed @ by my hair maybe I should try it with water spritzed hair. My edges don't curl up or anything they just look like frizzy hair and for some reason I have a hard time smoothing them. I am reading through this thread but it is taking me a while so any tips to help me get my frizzpoof into a decent pony would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 5, 2009)

You are sooo far into transition!!! You can do it 

How long is your hair? Mine's between SL and APL and I use a scarf or headband to reduce the poofy look from the front. 
I also recently tried braiding my hair with no extensions (see siggy pic on the right) and I'm so glad I tried it out. I had them in for 2 weeks and cowashed a total of 4-5 times. I redid the edges during the 1st weekend. 
My plan is to leave my hair out for 2 weeks and do the braids again for 2 weeks. Definitely going to make my transition easier.



ZeeOl'Lady said:


> it's so dead in here.* 9 months and 2 weeks and counting. I am REALLY getting the itch to relax.* please pray to the hair gods that I stay strong. I am tired of the poofy look. Was going for 2 years but i will reassess in december...


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tips going to dampen these edges and put some moisturizer on and tie on my headband while I go do my 5 mile walk. When I get in I will check them out and see how they act.


----------



## diva24 (Aug 5, 2009)

Why does it feel like I have been transitioning for a long time? The longer I transition the more unsure I am about chopping my hair. I am really gaining length.


----------



## natieya (Aug 6, 2009)

Checking in:  It's been a few months and I'm back in extensions.  It's getting more and more obvious that my hair is not the same texture as my extensions, though.  When I first got them, they were a perfect match for my 4b relaxed hair. Now, my roots are one thing and rest...is different, haha.  Anyway, I can already tell that my natural hair is stronger. I'm so happy about that.  I relaxed my hair bone-straight for many years.  Overprocessing was a perpetual way of life for me because my hair was so resistant to relaxing.  If I ever go back to relaxers, at least I will know better than to do that again.

All that said, I am not really sure I look good rocking a fro.  Is that a bad thing to say?  I guess I'm just nervous about it all...seeing I haven't rocked a fro since I was a toddler, lol.

I wonder if I should buy some curlier hair for my next install so my hair will blend better...

Anyway, how is everyone doing?


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 6, 2009)

diva24 said:


> Why does it feel like I have been transitioning for a long time? The longer I transition the more unsure I am about chopping my hair. I am really gaining length.



When I straightened in June and saw how long my hair had gotten I had doubts too. If I'd resisted the urge to chop, I could've made BSL by this fall. Ultimately though, my desire to see my nature hair won over and I know that with everything I learned the length will be back in no time.


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm mostly a lurker but I wanted share my progress!!


As of this week I am exactly 17 months post relaxer.  I haven't had a trim since December of 08 and that was only an inch.  I haven't seen my hair since June 15, 2009 and that was only to wash and do an Aphogee treatment.  I am in dire need of some new hairstyles.  But if I don't keep my hair in protective styles it will give me the urge to cut it.  At the moment  I don't want to cut it at all period end of story.  

Maybe in February,  when I am 24 months I'll cut some more off.  It has to be a gradual thing for me because I went to so many stylist in the past  that were scissor happy and I am ecstatic  with the length that I have now.  

My ultimate transition goal is 3 years.  The crazy thing about my transition is that I only had a relaxer for 19 months in my entire life and it did so much damage that it is taking me 3 years to repair


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 7, 2009)

Mwenye_Heri said:


> I'm mostly a lurker but I wanted share my progress!!
> 
> 
> As of this week I am exactly 17 months post relaxer.  I haven't had a trim since December of 08 and that was only an inch.  I haven't seen my hair since June 15, 2009 and that was only to wash and do an Aphogee treatment.  I am in dire need of some new hairstyles.  But if I don't keep my hair in protective styles it will give me the urge to cut it.  At the moment  I don't want to cut it at all period end of story.
> ...



Wow you are definitely long term. What styles have you been wearing up to this point? I was only relaxed for a little while as well and barely kept up with them while relaxed  and I feel lost. I hope to make it to 17 months but at this point I hate my relaxed ends so much I wouldn't be surprised the moment I am able to have my natural hair cover a half wig the scissors come out and get to work. I am just trying to avoid cutters regret as I have that right now, my hair length now is the shortest it has ever been and it has been very hard for me to deal with even with relaxed hair.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 7, 2009)

Definitely go for curlier hair for your extensions, they will make your natural hair look less puffy and your relaxed ends will blend nicely cos they're curly.



natieya said:


> Checking in:  It's been a few months and I'm back in extensions.  It's getting more and more obvious that my hair is not the same texture as my extensions, though.  When I first got them, they were a perfect match for my 4b relaxed hair. Now, my roots are one thing and rest...is different, haha.  Anyway, I can already tell that my natural hair is stronger. I'm so happy about that.  I relaxed my hair bone-straight for many years.  Overprocessing was a perpetual way of life for me because my hair was so resistant to relaxing.  If I ever go back to relaxers, at least I will know better than to do that again.
> 
> All that said, I am not really sure I look good rocking a fro.  Is that a bad thing to say?  I guess I'm just nervous about it all...seeing I haven't rocked a fro since I was a toddler, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm 33 weeks post relaxer, which makes me 19 weeks from being 1 year (52 weeks) post.

I wonder if it's too early to say I have decided to transition for at least 15 months (65 weeks)? 

My initial goal was 1 year but now I'm officially changing that to 15 months  so I'm halfway into my transition.

My revised regimen for the 2nd half of my transition is:
1. Always airdry in 5-6 cornrows/flat twists or more (for braidouts or twistouts)
except when
2. Hair in braids without extensions (see right pic in siggy)
3. Cowash 4 times a week when hair is loose and 2ce a week when in box braids
I'll DC 2ce a week, moisturise morning and evening and like I've always done.

I did a braidout on dry hair because I decided last night, hours after airdrying, I wanted curly hair for today. I definitely prefer results on 80% dry hair - more definition. Picture attached...


----------



## Allandra (Aug 7, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I did a braidout on dry hair because I decided last night, hours after airdrying, I wanted curly hair for today. I definitely prefer results on 80% dry hair definitely more definition. Picture attached...


Very nice braid out.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you 


Allandra said:


> Very nice braid out.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot more loose strands coming out of my hair at this stage ...


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 7, 2009)

What do you mean by 'loose strands'? 





BlondeByDesire said:


> I'm seeing a lot more *loose strands* coming out of my hair at this stage ...


----------



## hairsothick (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm becoming more and more tempted to get some scissors and go to town on my head every time I wash it.  I will hide them and wait until next summer to do it though.  I hope I can last that long.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 7, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I'm 33 weeks post relaxer, which makes me 19 weeks from being 1 year (52 weeks) post.
> 
> I wonder if it's too early to say I have decided to transition for at least 15 months (65 weeks)?
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is gorgeous! Such a cute braidout!


----------



## hairsothick (Aug 7, 2009)

I just realized that I am 24 weeks post.  It's not as bad as I thought.  I'm dealing with it very well.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you 
Your hair looks soooo beautiful in your new siggy pic! It looks so soft! I'm sure you've enjoyed your 1st week as a natural 


countrychickd said:


> Your hair is gorgeous! Such a cute braidout!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 7, 2009)

Well done 
HHG!


hairsothick said:


> I just realized that I am *24 weeks post*.  It's not as bad as I thought.  I'm dealing with it very well.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 7, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Thank you
> Your hair looks soooo beautiful in your new siggy pic! It looks so soft! I'm sure you've enjoyed your 1st week as a natural


 
Thanks so much girl! I've definitely been enjoying this first week.  It's a new adventure.  I see you've decided to go 15 months.  That's great! You can definitely do it!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Aug 7, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> You are sooo far into transition!!! You can do it
> 
> How long is your hair? Mine's between SL and APL and I use a scarf or headband to reduce the poofy look from the front.
> I also recently tried braiding my hair with no extensions (see siggy pic on the right) and I'm so glad I tried it out. I had them in for 2 weeks and cowashed a total of 4-5 times. I redid the edges during the 1st weekend.
> My plan is to leave my hair out for 2 weeks and do the braids again for 2 weeks. Definitely going to make my transition easier.


 

It's BSL. Which makes it even harder because I see that i am gaining so much length. I use headbands and such but sometimes I just miss teh look of a "sleek" ponytail. I don't wear breads so as you can see, I get bored so quickl. I am still having those urges to relax and I don't know where they are coming from.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Aug 7, 2009)

I am 2 weeks post (LOL) and just decided to start transitioning.  I feel like any other time I've transitioned I really didn't have the info or support to really maximize my "hair potential."  Now that I've found this forum, I feel like there are an infinite number of roads not traveled that I could try to have a different result. The last time, I eventually texlaxed, which was not bad, but I'm reeeally curious to see what my own natural hair can do (besides look like a puff ball, as it did before I texlaxed). I'm not opposed to braiding out 4 lyfe if need be. I really liked the look.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 7, 2009)

I know what you mean about seeing your hair grow... Maybe you should go to a salon and get your roots blown out and straightened so you can have the freshly relaxed look  If not that, maybe you need a break from your hair...?

I was bored with my hair 3 weeks ago and felt I needed a break and I don't do braids either and my main reason was because of my weak edges but trying them out *without* extensions (which I know were the main reason my edges suffered when I used to do braids) was a very good thing for me  After having them in for 2 weeks, I missed my hair and couldn't wait to take them out.

Please keep us updated, good luck 



ZeeOl'Lady said:


> It's BSL. Which makes it even harder because I see that i am gaining so much length. I use headbands and such but sometimes I just miss teh look of a "sleek" ponytail. I don't wear breads so as you can see, I get bored so quickl. I am still having those urges to relax and I don't know where they are coming from.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 7, 2009)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> I am 2 weeks post (LOL) and just decided to start transitioning. I feel like any other time I've transitioned I really didn't have the info or support to really maximize my "hair potential." Now that I've found this forum, I feel like there are an infinite number of roads not traveled that I could try to have a different result. The last time, I eventually texlaxed, which was not bad, but I'm reeeally curious to see what my own natural hair can do (besides look like a puff ball, as it did before I texlaxed). I'm not opposed to braiding out 4 lyfe if need be. I really liked the look.


 
Welcome and good luck..... these ladies are very helpful!!!! HHG!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome 


Cherokee-n-Black said:


> I am 2 weeks post (LOL) and just decided to start transitioning.  I feel like any other time I've transitioned I really didn't have the info or support to really maximize my "hair potential."  Now that I've found this forum, I feel like there are an infinite number of roads not traveled that I could try to have a different result. The last time, I eventually texlaxed, which was not bad, but I'm reeeally curious to see what my own natural hair can do (besides look like a puff ball, as it did before I texlaxed). I'm not opposed to braiding out 4 lyfe if need be. I really liked the look.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 7, 2009)

*one of these protein treatments better work or i might do something i know i will regret.*​


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 7, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *one of these protein treatments better work or i might do something i know i will regret.*​



Which treatment
are you using?


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Aug 7, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I know what you mean about seeing your hair grow... Maybe you should go to a salon and get your roots blown out and straightened so you can have the freshly relaxed look  If not that, maybe you need a break from your hair...?
> 
> I was bored with my hair 3 weeks ago and felt I needed a break and I don't do braids either and my main reason was because of my weak edges but trying them out *without* extensions (which I know were the main reason my edges suffered when I used to do braids) was a very good thing for me  After having them in for 2 weeks, I missed my hair and couldn't wait to take them out.
> 
> Please keep us updated, good luck




I said I'd never go Dominican again. i think imma just take the break. I just cowashed and its braided now. we shall see. Thanks girl for the support.


----------



## diva24 (Aug 7, 2009)

Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 8, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Which treatment
> are you using?



*i tried egg (flop), Ion Keratin Reconstructoer (flop), and this weekend i'm gonna try Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor, ORS replenishing pak, or Ion again (just in case i maybe did it wrong).  one of these better work!!! *​


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 8, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *i tried egg (flop), Ion Keratin Reconstructoer (flop), and this weekend i'm gonna try Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor, ORS replenishing pak, or Ion again (just in case i maybe did it wrong).  one of these better work!!! *​



I like aphogee, its helping
cut down my breakage during
this transition.
EGGS are great.... did you mix it
with oils..honey..conditioner etc?


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello you!!! Now I know exactly who you are (I had no clue you were Jasmine). I left a comment in your guestbook. Please keep me posted ok? Good luck 



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *one of these protein treatments better work or i might do something i know i will regret.*​


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Keep us posted.
HHG!


ZeeOl'Lady said:


> I said I'd never go Dominican again. i think imma just take the break. I just cowashed and its braided now. we shall see. Thanks girl for the support.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 8, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I'm 33 weeks post relaxer, which makes me 19 weeks from being 1 year (52 weeks) post.
> 
> I wonder if it's too early to say I have decided to transition for at least 15 months (65 weeks)?
> 
> ...


 
Another nice braidout your hair holds up wonderful!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Aug 8, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> What do you mean by 'loose strands'?


 
I may not be explaining this right but ... loose strands I mean hanging at the end of my hair where you can just pull on it and it will come out very easily - I think it's coming from the line decarmation?  Because it's mostly the relaxed hair ... Any ideas?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 8, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> I like aphogee, its helping
> cut down my breakage during
> this transition.
> EGGS are great.... did you mix it
> with oils..honey..conditioner etc?



*yes i mixed it with some conditioner (HE HH) and ended up with my hair more overmoisturized than before.*​


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 8, 2009)

73rd week ya'll. i feel like time is flying! and the more I look at my hair, the more i doubt i can wait until longer than december. i really want to make it to at least 2 years though, which is end of march 2010


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok ladies my hairs true colors are starting to show, I am learning why I disliked having my hair combed. I basically have 2 main textures which probably don't play well together but they will when I am through with them, I hope! I have waves, very deep or loose, the loose waves look like frizzy straight hair - I remember this hair from when I was younger because it was always in the front of my head and that's what I saw all the time, so no new knowledge there. What has come as a shock to me has been that the back of my half of my hair is made up of tight coils. Very definite coil pattern that springs, most are made up of teeny clusters of hair, but there are bigger looser ones too. These coils are what I believe made hair combing such a big issue for me because even now, I don't believe they are meant to be manipulated, except when wet. If I try to separate them or comb/brush them out they become frizzy curls and are can be prone to tangling which we all know is no fun, especially during a transition. Left alone, once dry they stay as happy little individual coils. While I am sure once longer they will be cute I am pretty much afraid of them for now because I know they aren't trying to be styled into anything. Product shopping when I am fully natural will be a doozy I thinkerplexed. Just wanted to vent a bit, thanks ladies.


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 8, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *yes i mixed it with some conditioner (HE HH) and ended up with my hair more overmoisturized than before.*​



Hope I'm not bothering you..

Did use the whole egg?
I just use the whites and EVOO.
Works well!
How did you like Aphogee?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 9, 2009)

*yeah i had used the whole egg. 
the aphogee was okay i guess. i liked the smell and i didn't expect it to be so creamy. i'm gonna use the whole bottle and hope i see results by the end of it.*​


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I am starting to see waves.  I must be seeing things because I normally do not see any new growth until week 7 or 8.  I will be 6 weeks post this week.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 9, 2009)

Today I am 35 weeks post!!! I am just too happy!!! In 4 more months I will be 100% natural!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 9, 2009)

I wish people would tell us how many months they are instead of weeks.  I'm finding it hard to count on my fingers. I don't think I'm making it to a year to transition.  I'm tired of dealing with the 2 textures and I'm already 3 months post relaxer.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 9, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> Today I am 35 weeks post!!! I am just too happy!!! In 4 more months I will be 100% natural!



Congrats!! Not much longer!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 9, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I'm 33 weeks post relaxer, which makes me 19 weeks from being 1 year (52 weeks) post.
> 
> I wonder if it's too early to say I have decided to transition for at least 15 months (65 weeks)?
> 
> ...



Congrats on your decision! I am thinking 15 months might be better for me too. I just moved to colorado and it gets cooold here in the winter. Seems like you have a good regimen going. Nice braidout!


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 9, 2009)

I wish I knew accurately when my last relaxer was, lol, much less weeks or months, I am just guesstimating. After reading a thread about how people moisturize and seal I thought maybe I need to moisturize my new growth because I don't want to have dry natural hair and after all the new growth I have now will be my ends when I BC sooo. I did straight back parts maybe like 10 for each half of my head because I realized that the castor oil that was applied to the scalp the night before was all gone so yeah I guess my new growth has been parched. I used the Mango Butter and applied it like a relaxer just not as thickly and rubbed it into the new growth. When I was done I used my hands to moisturize the relaxed hair in 4 section. I brushed it into a ponytail and went to sleep.   

Outcome: Edges all over smooth and flat, hair in ponytail smooth and flat. I did realize that this is too much for the front half of my head which is made up of the waves, the product applied to the roots completely drenched the hair and stretched it straight, so I will have to do bigger sections when moisturizing that half. In the back where the coilies are sprouting I can feel them still there ever resistant to laying down. The Mango Butter only made the curl pattern stretch a little bit, so the coils just appeared a little longer, definitely not smoothed out like the waves are. I may have to start stalking more curly people fotkies because these 2 textures definitely have no interest in doing the same thing.


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok I am so done right about now.  Relaxing sounds so good. I have been wearing kinky twist that I did myself since June.  I can't get more hair until next week so I figured that I would wear my hair out this week.  I am 5 months post and I tried a roller set/flat iron on Saturday, my hair laughted at that.  So last night I did a perm rod set with blue, yellow and red rollers and I don't like how that looks.  I have tried braid outs and twist before and they are a no go right now.  My crown area is very short so nothing looks right.

So I have decided that I will wear a phonybun this week.  I just can never make the bun look natural.  So now I don't know what to do with my hair and I go back to work tomorrow after two week vacataion.  Hair can't look a mess.  Maybe I will try a braid out on airdried or blowndried hair so that it would look so frizzy.  I just don't know but I have to decided something.  Too hot for a wig.

On another note I trimed my hair last night so I am slowly getting rid of the damage that I cause by trying to self relax.


----------



## CarLiTa (Aug 9, 2009)

i'm nearly 13 months post! amazing. I started transitioning July 08. Before that, I transitioned from Jan. 08 to July 08. If I hadn't relaxed in July 08, I'd be 20 months post by now! how crazy is that!

But... updates... it's not going too bad, I guess.
I realize, though, that I need to buckle down and start taking better care of the natural hair. I've been saying that for a while now, I know 

I had a bad incident where basically I lost a little patch of hair! luckily it's not noticeable, but I think it was from a really tight ponytail that I did that day 

There is also this other small patch of my hair that is shorter than the rest. I realized that a while back, and I think it's because it's in the crown area, gets tangled easily from lack of brushing/detangling, and then becomes fragile and breaks. 

I NEED to get myself a Denman brush! I think I am going to get one next weekend when I am in NY b/c I can't seem to find one here in Boston (few beauty supply stores accessible to me). 

I bought a blowdryer and have blowdried my hair twice with the comb attachment... on low speed and warm heat. it makes my hair so much more manageable. Less frizz. 

I'm trying to come up with a list of products to buy by the beginning of next month, and I'd like to improve my blowdrying technique, b/c I think that's what I'll be doing once school starts.

My hair is currently APL after my haircut in June. I want to trim an inch, but then I'll just have 2" of relaxed hair in the back. I'd really like to try getting a rodset on my hair. I think they are so cute.


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Aug 9, 2009)

kayex said:


> Wow you are definitely long term. *What styles have you been wearing up to this point?* I was only relaxed for a little while as well and barely kept up with them while relaxed  and I feel lost. I hope to make it to 17 months but at this point I hate my relaxed ends so much I wouldn't be surprised the moment I am able to have my natural hair cover a half wig the scissors come out and get to work. I am just trying to avoid cutters regret as I have that right now, my hair length now is the shortest it has ever been and it has been very hard for me to deal with even with relaxed hair.



The first part of my transition was with cornrows, I used to keep these in for about 4-6 weeks.  

I did micros for the middle part of my transition.   I was lost at this time as to what else  to do with my hair until a friend suggested that I get a weave.  
The weaves allow me to be versatile, but I really am *feigning* to see my _hair_ right now.

I understand about cutter's remorse. That is why I hide my hair to not even think about the scissors.


----------



## jreagins (Aug 10, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Is there anyone left?
> Was this planned several BCs in one day?
> I'm I the only one who is going for the 2 year mark...
> 
> Scissors looks good right now..


 
me me me! im going for 2 years, which will be in november! hang in there


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations  

Do you 100% intend to BC @ 1 year post? Or is there a chance you'd go longer?


SouthernBeauty said:


> Today I am 35 weeks post!!! I am just too happy!!! In 4 more months I will be 100% natural!


----------



## brownbean96 (Aug 11, 2009)

Me to...I'm at 14 months and counting - I want length


jreagins said:


> me me me! im going for 2 years, which will be in november! hang in there


----------



## blksndrlla (Aug 11, 2009)

bad news: 
i'm starting to feel like i am going to be transitioning for a really long time. like 3 years... my year anniversary set that nagging fear in...

i have this nagging fear that i am going to HATE my texture...the more naturals i see in person the more fearful i am. i LOVE hair on this site, but real life is scaring me...who knows...

good news...maybe remedial to some, but yeah... 
I started co-washing standing in the shower. it has changed my relationship with detangling and bunning. I used to hang over the tub b/c i always had easily irritated skin, but that is getting better so I tried it. It made life so easy. if you aren't trying it in the shower you are adding more work and probably risking hair. I can do one full detangle in the shower and that's it. Hanging over the tub i would detangle there and by the time i would flip it to style...i would have to detangle again.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 11, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Do you 100% intend to BC @ 1 year post? Or is there a chance you'd go longer?


 
Right now I am 85% sure I will in December but since my transition is going so well I am thinking of waiting until March or April... decisions decisions!


----------



## turnergirl (Aug 11, 2009)

I am 10 months post right now and going strong. I am at this point planning on chopping bit by bit. So I am scheduling a 1 inch cut every 2 months. So I will be cutting an inch sometime this week.

I am hoping to finally get one of those crazy hair growth spurts pregnant women always get. So far I am having no such luck.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 11, 2009)

I know what you mean! It's only cos my transition's going much better than expected that I've decided to make my earliest BC @ 15 months and actual target is now 18 months... we'll see 


SouthernBeauty said:


> Right now I am 85% sure I will in December but since my *transition is going so well* I am thinking of waiting until March or April... decisions decisions!


----------



## natural2be (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Well I did it, I did the full BC. I cut the back I think about 2 weeks ago and this past Saturday I just cut the rest of it. The scraggles were looking crazy so it was time. I didn't make my 1 year mark but I do have to say I have a good amount of growth in the back. Of course the top is shorter but I am trying to work around that. It was scarey at first but the more I work with my hair not against it the better.

Here are my pics ladies:


----------



## Morenita (Aug 12, 2009)

Yaay,   Welcome to the natural side!


----------



## natural2be (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank You!


----------



## natural2be (Aug 12, 2009)

Yay!  Just have to come up with more styles now.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! Your hair looks so soft and that looks like a lot of growth for 8 months 
How's your natural journey been so far?





natural2be said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Well I did it, I did the full BC. I cut the back I think about 2 weeks ago and this past Saturday I just cut the rest of it. The scraggles were looking crazy so it was time. I didn't make my 1 year mark but I do have to say I have a good amount of growth in the back. Of course the top is shorter but I am trying to work around that. It was scarey at first but the more I work with my hair not against it the better.
> 
> Here are my pics ladies:


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Aug 12, 2009)

natural2be said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Well I did it, I did the full BC. I cut the back I think about 2 weeks ago and this past Saturday I just cut the rest of it. The scraggles were looking crazy so it was time. I didn't make my 1 year mark but I do have to say I have a good amount of growth in the back. Of course the top is shorter but I am trying to work around that. It was scarey at first but the more I work with my hair not against it the better.
> 
> Here are my pics ladies:


 
Congratulations .....


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 12, 2009)

natural2be said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Well I did it, I did the full BC. I cut the back I think about 2 weeks ago and this past Saturday I just cut the rest of it. The scraggles were looking crazy so it was time. I didn't make my 1 year mark but I do have to say I have a good amount of growth in the back. Of course the top is shorter but I am trying to work around that. It was scarey at first but the more I work with my hair not against it the better.
> 
> Here are my pics ladies:


 
Congrats!! It looks really good on you!!!


----------



## natural2be (Aug 12, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Congratulations!!!! Your hair looks so soft and that looks like a lot of growth for 8 months
> How's your natural journey been so far?


 
Thanks It feels soft as well, finally gave myself a deep conditioner last night and that makes a world of difference as you know.  Yeah the growth is pretty good but my crown takes long to grow but hopefully it will catch up soon.  I have like 5 layers on my head  

As for the journey it's going good so far.  It's so funny because when I get out the shower after washing my hair shrinks up so much and it's a shock for me at times but when i stretch it I am like ok there is length here.  I am in the process now of trying to determine if the same products still work for my hair and also coming up with different styles to tame my hair.  Last night I did two strand twist and then did bantu knots and the new pic I just posted is how it came out so not to bad.  

I will keep you ladies posted with pics as time goes on.


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 12, 2009)

natural2be said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Well I did it, I did the full BC. I cut the back I think about 2 weeks ago and this past Saturday I just cut the rest of it. The scraggles were looking crazy so it was time. I didn't make my 1 year mark but I do have to say I have a good amount of growth in the back. Of course the top is shorter but I am trying to work around that. It was scarey at first but the more I work with my hair not against it the better.
> 
> Here are my pics ladies:


CONGRATS!!!!!!

​


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 12, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> bad news:
> i'm starting to feel like i am going to be transitioning for a really long time. like 3 years... my year anniversary set that nagging fear in...
> 
> have this nagging fear that i am going to HATE my texture...the more naturals i see in person the more fearful i am. i LOVE hair on this site, but real life is scaring me...who knows...


 

Just stay strong!
You have to learn to embrace your texture
and find the right methods to deal with, once natural.
Your hair will flourish then!
From what I see on this site their isn't a bad texture


----------



## isabella09 (Aug 12, 2009)

natural2be said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Well I did it, I did the full BC. I cut the back I think about 2 weeks ago and this past Saturday I just cut the rest of it. The scraggles were looking crazy so it was time. I didn't make my 1 year mark but I do have to say I have a good amount of growth in the back. Of course the top is shorter but I am trying to work around that. It was scarey at first but the more I work with my hair not against it the better.
> 
> Here are my pics ladies:


 
 Congratulation’s on your BC.  Your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 12, 2009)

Natural2b congrats!


----------



## isabella09 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Hope you’re all well and I wondered if it’s ok for me to join this thread, I’ve been transitioning since May 2008. Recently I purchased a new steamer and wondered if anyone steam’s twice a week? I’ve read varying degree’s of conflicting information about how often you should steam and to be honest, I have yet to be compelled by the information stating that you should only steam once every two week’s. 
I would very much appreciate some advice on this please
Thanks very much


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 12, 2009)

natural2be said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Well I did it, I did the full BC. I cut the back I think about 2 weeks ago and this past Saturday I just cut the rest of it. The scraggles were looking crazy so it was time. I didn't make my 1 year mark but I do have to say I have a good amount of growth in the back. Of course the top is shorter but I am trying to work around that. It was scarey at first but the more I work with my hair not against it the better.
> 
> Here are my pics ladies:


 

Congrats to you! Looks nice.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 12, 2009)

isabella09 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Hope you’re all well and I wondered if it’s ok for me to join this thread, I’ve been transitioning since May 2008. Recently I purchased a new steamer and wondered if anyone steam’s twice a week? I’ve read varying degree’s of conflicting information about how often you should steam and to be honest, I have yet to be compelled by the information stating that you should only steam once every two week’s.
> I would very much appreciate some advice on this please
> Thanks very much


 
I dont use a steamer but I just wanted to  you!!!


----------



## isabella09 (Aug 12, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> I dont use a steamer but I just wanted to  you!!!


  

Thank you


----------



## Eisani (Aug 12, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I wish people would tell us how many months they are instead of weeks.  I'm finding it hard to count on my fingers.


I don't even bother counting if its anything over 52 weeks. I counted weeks until I hit the one year mark. After that, counting weeks was just a bit too anal retentive for me 
It's just like with a baby, after a certain point, you count their age in months, not weeks and eventually you just count the years.


----------



## countrychickd (Aug 12, 2009)

natural2be said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Well I did it, I did the full BC. I cut the back I think about 2 weeks ago and this past Saturday I just cut the rest of it. The scraggles were looking crazy so it was time. I didn't make my 1 year mark but I do have to say I have a good amount of growth in the back. Of course the top is shorter but I am trying to work around that. It was scarey at first but the more I work with my hair not against it the better.
> 
> Here are my pics ladies:


 
Congrats lady Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 13, 2009)

On my way to work, I thought to myself, "By this time next year, I'll definitely be natural"


----------



## Eisani (Aug 13, 2009)

* 21 MONTHS Y'ALL, YES YES Y'ALL! * Woo wee, just 3-7 more months!! I'll try to post some pics of today's hair later on.


----------



## Garner (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats Eisani!!!  That time will come before you know it!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


Eisani said:


> * 21 MONTHS Y'ALL, YES YES Y'ALL! * Woo wee, just 3-7 more months!! I'll try to post some pics of today's hair later on.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Aug 13, 2009)

500 days post today!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 13, 2009)

Haven't heard it in just days before... 
Well done! KUTGW!

Ok, so following in your steps I am (33*7) + 5 = *236* days post.  Ok I'll stick to weeks!

HHG!!!!


LuyshuZ said:


> 500 days post today!!


----------



## LuyshuZ (Aug 13, 2009)

Lol i just decided to try this website out today. 
http://www.timeanddate.com/date/duration.html


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 13, 2009)

Eisani said:


> * 21 MONTHS Y'ALL, YES YES Y'ALL! * Woo wee, just 3-7 more months!! I'll try to post some pics of today's hair later on.




Congrats!!!!


----------



## Allandra (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm currently at 94 weeks post.  Just 10 more weeks and I'll be at my 2 year transitioning mark.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 13, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm currently at 94 weeks post. Just 10 more weeks and I'll be at my 2 year transitioning mark.


 
you are such an inspiration. making my 74 weeks look like nothing. lol


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 13, 2009)

Eisani said:


> * 21 MONTHS Y'ALL, YES YES Y'ALL! *Woo wee, just 3-7 more months!! I'll try to post some pics of today's hair later on.


 
Congrats!! Cant wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 13, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm currently at 94 weeks post. Just 10 more weeks and I'll be at my 2 year transitioning mark.


 
Wow.... CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## AllAboutMoi (Aug 13, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm currently at 94 weeks post. Just 10 more weeks and I'll be at my 2 year transitioning mark.


 

Congratulations!  At what point did it get hard for you, if it ever did?  Did it get easy at some point?


----------



## OneInAMillion (Aug 13, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm currently at 94 weeks post.  Just 10 more weeks and I'll be at my 2 year transitioning mark.



Congrats!  Me too!  I can't believe it's been that long.


----------



## Allandra (Aug 13, 2009)

AllAboutMoi said:


> Congratulations!  At what point did it get hard for you, if it ever did?  Did it get easy at some point?


My transition has been easy.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 13, 2009)

Eisani said:


> * 21 MONTHS Y'ALL, YES YES Y'ALL! * Woo wee, just 3-7 more months!! I'll try to post some pics of today's hair later on.





LuyshuZ said:


> 500 days post today!!







Allandra said:


> I'm currently at 94 weeks post.  Just 10 more weeks and I'll be at my 2 year transitioning mark.



*Congrats to all of you! Thanks for showing us we can hang on for a while!*


LuyshuZ said:


> Lol i just decided to try this website out today.
> http://www.timeanddate.com/date/duration.html



*I am always on that site!*


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 13, 2009)

isabella09 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Hope you’re all well and I wondered if it’s ok for me to join this thread, I’ve been transitioning since May 2008. Recently I purchased a new steamer and wondered if anyone steam’s twice a week? I’ve read varying degree’s of conflicting information about how often you should steam and to be honest, I have yet to be compelled by the information stating that you should only steam once every two week’s.
> I would very much appreciate some advice on this please
> Thanks very much


 
I steam 3x/wk.  Anything that infuses more moisture into my hair and assists with helping products work better and penetrate more I'm all for it.  I have really thick texlaxed hair so it works for me.  I feel it will work for me once natural also.


----------



## Garner (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations Allandra and OneInAMillion!!!  This is so inspirational to all Transitioners!!!  Are you two chopping at 2 yrs?


----------



## isabella09 (Aug 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I steam 3x/wk. Anything that infuses more moisture into my hair and assists with helping products work better and penetrate more I'm all for it. I have really thick texlaxed hair so it works for me. I feel it will work for me once natural also.


 
. If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been doing this? and how often do you use a protein treatment or do you use protein as needed?
Thanks very much


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 13, 2009)

isabella09 said:


> . If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been doing this? and how often do you use a protein treatment or do you use protein as needed?
> Thanks very much


 
Steaming 3x/wk probably started two months ago.  Prior to that it was 2x/wk and initially started with 1x/wk.

One time a week I steam with a protein deep condish or reconstructor. One time a month I do a protein treatment. I also cowash at least one time a week with a light protein condish or balancing condish.


----------



## isabella09 (Aug 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Steaming 3x/wk probably started two months ago. Prior to that it was 2x/wk and initially started with 1x/wk.
> 
> One time a week I steam with a protein deep condish or reconstructor. One time a month I do a protein treatment. I also cowash at least one time a week with a light protein condish or balancing condish.


 
Awesome! Thank you very much


----------



## blksndrlla (Aug 16, 2009)

I got bored last night and did a trim...eh, oh well it has been a minute....

I had a dream I bc'ed...come on cold weather...


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Aug 16, 2009)

How are you all steaming?


----------



## Chromia (Aug 16, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm currently at 94 weeks post. Just 10 more weeks and I'll be at my 2 year transitioning mark.


Congratulations! You're about where I am. I'm at 100 weeks. It's been 1 year, 11 months, and 1 day since my last relaxer.


----------



## skegeesmb (Aug 16, 2009)

Congratulations to all the new big choppers I see here.  I have a long way to go.  I can't wait to be at that point.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2009)

16 weeks post!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm removing myself from this challenge. I am not ready to transition like I thought I was. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm removing myself from this challenge. I am not ready to transition like I thought I was. Maybe in the future.


 
Awww. I'm sorry to hear that DD. Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## blksndrlla (Aug 16, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm removing myself from this challenge. I am not ready to transition like I thought I was. Maybe in the future.


 
Good luck on your hair journey!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Aug 16, 2009)

How are you guys air drying?  I have been using flat twist but I think that this is cause excessive breakage.  I can't wash and go because my hair will really tangle.  BTW I henna'd again and finally got some good results! yea!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 16, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm removing myself from this challenge. I am not ready to transition like I thought I was. Maybe in the future.


 
Oh sorry it did not work for you!erplexed


----------



## Ltown (Aug 16, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm currently at 94 weeks post. Just 10 more weeks and I'll be at my 2 year transitioning mark.


 
Congrats! I'll be celebrating 1 year on 8 Oct


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 16, 2009)

Enjoy your relaxed hair, it's only been 3 months.... When you're ready to go natural you'll know 
HHG!!!!!



DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm removing myself from this challenge. I am not ready to transition like I thought I was. Maybe in the future.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll still be rooting for you, guys. I just need to take a break.


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 16, 2009)

I airdry in a french braid, cornrows or flat twists now... I only started doing that 2 weeks ago. Before that I was airdrying in a ponytail for 30 mins then letting hair down to airdry completely with a headband/scarf holding my hair back.




Kiffany said:


> How are you guys air drying?  I have been using flat twist but I think that this is cause excessive breakage.  I can't wash and go because my hair will really tangle.  BTW I henna'd again and finally got some good results! yea!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 16, 2009)

*i just realized i made the 6 month mark sometime this month. and its been a very boring transition lol. i hope the next year (or two  ) flies by.*​


----------



## DayStar (Aug 16, 2009)

9 weeks post......this should be fun!


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 17, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *i just realized i made the 6 month mark sometime this month. and its been a very boring transition lol. i hope the next year (or two  ) flies by.*​



Congrats! Boring is good, IMO. Better than having issues dealing with two textures, that can be very eventful! HHG


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 18, 2009)

*i feel like a lazy dunce. i decided to section my hair today and moisturize it. after that it was SO EASY to to brush my hair back! i don't why i didn't do this sooner lol. i guess its just that i hate dealing with my hair.*​


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi ladies, I finally resubscribed as a reward for finishing my exams but I'm exactly 37 weeks post today (8.5 months post) and I'm hoping to go at least 18 to 24 months. I've been lurking on this thread forever
Thanks for the encouragement even though you didn't know you were giving it lol


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 19, 2009)

just chillin. bunning. nothing new. i wish it would just be next spring so it can be longer and i can get rid of the last of the relaxer.


----------



## Allandra (Aug 19, 2009)

Garner said:


> Congratulations Allandra and OneInAMillion!!!  This is so inspirational to all Transitioners!!!  Are you two chopping at 2 yrs?


Thanks girlie.  I don't have much relaxed hair left, so I'm sure it'll all be gone at my 2 year transitioning mark.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 20, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *i just realized i made the 6 month mark sometime this month. and its been a very boring transition lol. i hope the next year (or two  ) flies by.*​


 
I agree it can get boring especially if you like me and can't do those twist/braid out. I'm style challenge during my transition I'm only rocking pony tails. But hey you don't have any damage and that is great!


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 20, 2009)

possibly the smartest thing I have ever done in regards to my hair is box braid most of it up. I didn't do tiny ones as I would not have the patience to put them in or take them out but having these 25 or so braids in my head has made this week a breeze. I can wash, condition or deep condition with no manipulation whatsoever. I can moisturize and seal without feeling as if I am missing a spot. Since I still have access to my hair I can easily see what condition my it is in and can still play a little in my new growth. My hair stays detangled and the relaxed ends are protected. It really only takes 2 minutes to do my hair to leave the house now. 
I still have hangups though. I do not feel confident in my half wig yet. Sometimes I would like to run out the house without even the wig and more like just running my fingers through my hair like I used to do. Since I have a blunt cut the ends of my braids unravel a bit, luckily the rest of the braid stays though so can't really gripe about that. 
Just venting


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I love box braids! They are now part of my transition regime. I do them for 2 weeks, and leave my hair out for 2 weeks (I do my braidouts and twistouts during these times). 

I cowash 3 times a week with them in and they still look good! DC'ing and moisturising is so easy too. Sometimes I put everything up in a ponytail or do this:





I don't leave them down though, I don't think I have enough thickness.

About the blunt ends, maybe put the braids in when your hair is slightly damp so it can dry and stay braided at the ends?

HHG!



kayex said:


> possibly the smartest thing I have ever done in regards to my hair is box braid most of it up. I didn't do tiny ones as I would not have the patience to put them in or take them out but having these 25 or so braids in my head has made this week a breeze. I can wash, condition or deep condition with no manipulation whatsoever. I can moisturize and seal without feeling as if I am missing a spot. Since I still have access to my hair I can easily see what condition my it is in and can still play a little in my new growth. My hair stays detangled and the relaxed ends are protected. It really only takes 2 minutes to do my hair to leave the house now.
> I still have hangups though. I do not feel confident in my half wig yet. Sometimes I would like to run out the house without even the wig and more like just running my fingers through my hair like I used to do. Since I have a blunt cut the ends of my braids unravel a bit, luckily the rest of the braid stays though so can't really gripe about that.
> Just venting


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Yay!!!!!

I am *8 MONTHS *(35 weeks) post relaxer! 

According to my new transition plans, I have between 7 and 10 months left in my transition.

Things are going well... I am used to dealing with both textures now. My hair is usually in one of the 3 hairstyles in my siggy. Currently I'm in my box braids (no extensions) and will have them in for 2 weeks. 

My hair looks like this today:




Last week I took these pictures (@ 34 weeks post):




Shrinkage!!!!! ---->




Wet hair (showing contrast between relaxed ends and new growth): 




HHG!!!!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats Mummy! HHG


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 20, 2009)

*i want to try some box braids and kinky twists but i want to wait until i'm sure my hair is healthy. which is hard because i hate washing my hair like this lol. but i think that aphogee is working.*​


----------



## OneInAMillion (Aug 20, 2009)

Garner said:


> Congratulations Allandra and OneInAMillion!!!  This is so inspirational to all Transitioners!!!  Are you two chopping at 2 yrs?



Thanks!  I really don't have much of the relaxed ends left.  I've been chopping along the way and I may have an inch or so in the back, maybe 2 inches in the middle sections.  It's hard to tell because I texturized my hair so the ends of my are are still very curly.


----------



## mocha.li (Aug 20, 2009)

congratulations mummysgirl, you make transitioning seem so easy...your hair looks good


I tried doing box braids a couple of months and they didn't turn out so good...But on Monday I'm either getting kinky twist or micros.  Hopefully they last for at least 2 months.  I'm so tired of doing my hair.  The only way I can wear at work is in a bun but 2 hours into the workday my edges are a mess.  Can't wait!!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Aug 20, 2009)

This transition is really getting to me. I will be  10 months of the 26th. I am bored with buns, seems like I am shedding like the dickens. I cant do braid outs or twist outs because it is so humid, by the time I get to the car, they fall. I am thinking about getting kinky twists.


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats MummysGirl for getting to 8 months. I look at your twistouts and braidouts and say I cant wait until mine thicken up like that. I must say you were probably the inspiration for box braiding my head so thank you! Because I can never make anything easy for myself, I just happen to not like it as a hairstyle for my face, but it works perfectly for the half wig with all these benefits. I especially like having the visual and physical access to my actual hair as opposed to when a weave or braid with extensions are in.



MummysGirl said:


> I love box braids! They are now part of my transition regime. I do them for 2 weeks, and leave my hair out for 2 weeks (I do my braidouts and twistouts during these times).
> 
> I cowash 3 times a week with them in and they still look good! DC'ing and moisturising is so easy too. Sometimes I put everything up in a ponytail or do this:
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 21, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Yay!!!!!
> 
> I am *8 MONTHS *(35 weeks) post relaxer!
> 
> ...


 
Congrats..... I love ur texture!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 21, 2009)

I was 36 weeks Sunday and I am at that point where I know what to do to my hair..... I am just bored with it! Hopefully this will pass soon or I will be BC sooner than I wanted!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm 17 weeks post this weekend. I really regret relaxing back in April. I would have been 42 weeks now. Still hanging in with the Senegalese Twists.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 21, 2009)

10 months today...I have become so tender headed. But I'm glad I have made it this far


----------



## chiprecious (Aug 21, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> 10 months today...I have become so tender headed. But I'm glad I have made it this far


 
lol, I thought it was just me.  I'm a little over 7 months and I had to call my mom to tell her thanks for doing my hair when I was young!  I also had flashbacks of my grandma straightening my hair between her legs saying "hold still girl."


----------



## Briabiggles (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey all!  I made it to one year relaxer free!!!

I have almost all the relaxer cut out too...just a few straight ends on top.  My longest layer is SL stretched!  I can't believe how much my hair has grown in a year.  I'm so happy!!


----------



## Garner (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats, Briabiggles!!!  When are you going to cut the rest of the relaxer off?


----------



## Ltown (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm at 10 months tried cornrows twice but my curlies keep popping out and my hair looks too frizzy. So I'll just stick to what was working pony/buns until my one year mark this Oct.


----------



## Briabiggles (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't have a date set to cut the rest.  I'll probably just search for straight ends once in awhile.  Most of what's left is on the crown and my hair doesn't have much of a curl pattern there so it's actually difficult to tell what's relaxed anymore.  The whole bottom half of my head is relaxer free.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 21, 2009)

Briabiggles said:


> Hey all! I made it to one year relaxer free!!!
> 
> I have almost all the relaxer cut out too...just a few straight ends on top. My longest layer is SL stretched! I can't believe how much my hair has grown in a year. I'm so happy!!


Congrats! Any problems or regrets?


----------



## Briabiggles (Aug 21, 2009)

ltown said:


> Congrats! Any problems or regrets?




No problems.  My only regret is not doing this sooner.  I had no idea my curls were so beautiful!  I spent years wishing I had my mom's hair (she's white) and here I had something BETTER all along!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 21, 2009)

Briabiggles said:


> No problems. My only regret is not doing this sooner. I had no idea my curls were so beautiful! I spent years wishing I had my mom's hair (she's white) and here I had something BETTER all along!


Great, enjoy those pretty curls!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Aug 21, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> 10 months today...I have become so tender headed. But I'm glad I have made it this far


 
Congratulations for making it thus far, I'm right behind you.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Took out my curly afro weave. It's too hot for it.  Went and had BKT done. Not happy about dollars spent but I am happy with my hair....for now


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I have two more weeks left in these kinky twists. I love the low manipulation but I also miss my hair.


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 21, 2009)

Briabiggles said:


> Hey all!  I made it to one year relaxer free!!!
> 
> I have almost all the relaxer cut out too...just a few straight ends on top.  My longest layer is SL stretched!  I can't believe how much my hair has grown in a year.  I'm so happy!!




So happy for you! 

Are you going for the two
year stretch?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 21, 2009)

my hair is just so...easy...to deal with right now. its scaring me. lol. i just cowash, bun and keep it moving. and i feel like the curls are becoming more defined as time goes on. i credit it to my pantene. =) 

'tis all for now


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nearing two months post so nothing exciting here. What I'm interested in is month 7.  My longest stretch has been 6 months.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 22, 2009)

I just wanted to say.........I am officially 17 MONTHS POST! 

And still in this =)


----------



## Ltown (Aug 22, 2009)

Happy Transition ladies, hang in there for those who are less than a year of transitioning. There will be good/bad days but the end results will be relaxer FREE!  6 more weeks and it will be a year for me and I'm not bc I just need 4 more inches of new growth before I can get rid of the relaxer ends.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 22, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> I just wanted to say.........I am officially 17 MONTHS POST!
> 
> And still in this =)




Congrats!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 22, 2009)

I've decided to put myself back in this challenge. I had all intentions of continuing my relaxed journey, but I could not bring myself to buy a relaxer or get a touch up when I got my hair color at the salon.  I think my mind has made the choice for me. My body is just now catching up. I will use heat moderately to continue my transition. I also found some new you tube videos to inspire me onwards. I think I just needed to take some time and figure it out for myself.


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 22, 2009)

^^^ yay welcome back!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 22, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I've decided to put myself back in this challenge. I had all intentions of continuing my relaxed journey, but I could not bring myself to buy a relaxer or get a touch up when I got my hair color at the salon. I think my mind has made the choice for me. My body is just now catching up. I will use heat moderately to continue my transition. I also found some new you tube videos to inspire me onwards. I think I just needed to take some time and figure it out for myself.


 
Great, welcome back!


----------



## hairsothick (Aug 22, 2009)

6 months post! Go meeee, go meeee, goooo meeee! lol


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 22, 2009)

ltown said:


> Happy Transition ladies, hang in there for those who are less than a year of transitioning. There will be good/bad days but the end results will be relaxer FREE! 6 more weeks and it will be a year for me and I'm not bc I just need 4 more inches of new growth before I can get rid of the relaxer ends.


 
Yay! How much longer after that are you going to hold out for?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I've decided to put myself back in this challenge. I had all intentions of continuing my relaxed journey, but I could not bring myself to buy a relaxer or get a touch up when I got my hair color at the salon. I think my mind has made the choice for me. My body is just now catching up. I will use heat moderately to continue my transition. I also found some new you tube videos to inspire me onwards. I think I just needed to take some time and figure it out for myself.


 
Welcome back!


----------



## claudia05 (Aug 22, 2009)

I bced Mon 8/22 after a 14 month transition (4-5 inches of natural hair) Sorry no pics . It's 4ab. 
Got my hair twisted with extensions on Wed. I will keep my hair twisted or braided with extensions till I reach apl stretched (hopefully at the end of next year). 
Thanks for all the tips in this thread and good luck with the rest of your transitions...


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> I just wanted to say.........I am officially 17 MONTHS POST!
> 
> And still in this =)


^^ Congratultaions! Wow!!!



DDTexlaxed said:


> I've decided to put myself back in this challenge. I had all intentions of continuing my relaxed journey, but I could not bring myself to buy a relaxer or get a touch up when I got my hair color at the salon.  I think my mind has made the choice for me. My body is just now catching up. I will use heat moderately to continue my transition. I also found some new you tube videos to inspire me onwards. I think I just needed to take some time and figure it out for myself.


^^ Welcome back!!!!



claudia05 said:


> I bced Mon 8/22 after a 14 month transition (4-5 inches of natural hair) Sorry no pics . It's 4ab.
> Got my hair twisted with extensions on Wed. I will keep my hair twisted or braided with extensions till I reach apl stretched (hopefully at the end of next year).
> Thanks for all the tips in this thread and good luck with the rest of your transitions...



Congratulations!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 23, 2009)

*omg. i freakin hate my hair!! this is the worst flatiron job i've ever done. ugh. i had a lot of breakage. mostly from knots in my hair. i haven't been getting all the shed hairs apparently and there were huge knots. i just ripped them out. i don't care. i'm ready to chop this hair to the white meat. i know for a fact now that I WILL NEVER RELAX AGAIN! gosh, i miss the days when i could cowash everyday, and run my fingers through my hair like it was NOTHIN. i can't do that anymore without feeling like my hands got stuck in a bear trap.*​


----------



## Ltown (Aug 23, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Yay! How much longer after that are you going to hold out for?


 
My hair grows very slow so I think maybe at 15 months, I've been nip here/there and I'm barely SL so I don't have a lot of hair to grow out just enough to sport a pony tail.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 23, 2009)

Alrighty ladies 37 weeks and still hanging in there!!! I have some good and bad days but I am staying dedicated!!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there - taking it week by week after 1 yr. then it will be day by day - I want enough new growth at least to put in a pony with a nice puff ...


----------



## blackbarbie (Aug 23, 2009)

Just popping my head in the thread to see how everyone is coming along in their transition. I am 2.5 months post and I just posted about how I don't feel like doing anything to my hair. Before today (yes, I did) I hadn't straightened it since April. (the only thing I miss about being relaxed is being able to rollerset my hair; oh how I miss those days!) Today was so "extra" and I am really tired. That's just too much for me. I even bought a hand blow dryer and a new Sedu back in January to prepare for the days when I want to do my own hair, but to be honest, even though my hair looks alright after my long ordeal today, I think I will definitely be leaving it to the professionals on those occasions when I want it straight (my brother is my stylist). 

I'm not really having a problem with my transition but what I really want to know is how do most naturals maintain their natural hair and still retain length? I see a lot of naturals say that wash n' go's leaves them with split ends. I like them and would like to do them once i become completely natural but I do want to retain length. I like flat twistouts but don't like the maintenance you have to do on them each night.

How do most of you plan to wear your hair when you are completely natural? 

BB


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 24, 2009)

So happy right now. I looked in the mirror at my hairline and after no combing and brushing for a whole week ( i box braided my hair last Sunday and left  the front loose to bantu knot for my half wig) my nappies are showing on my hairline and I actually like them, years ago I would have been frightened of them. They are pretty soft so I guess that is good for when I finally figure out how to slick/smooth my edges. They are little ringlets which I find funny because the front of my hair is wavy and all my ringlets and coils are in the back half of my head. Learning about what grows out of your hair are the three E's right now, entertaining and exciting and enlightening.


----------



## Allandra (Aug 24, 2009)

I hope I'm not the only one that caught this.  BlackBarbie is 2.5 YEARS post.  Girl, don't short change yourself.



blackbarbie said:


> Just popping my head in the thread to see how everyone is coming along in their transition. *I am 2.5 months post* and I just posted about how I don't feel like doing anything to my hair. Before today (yes, I did) I hadn't straightened it since April. (the only thing I miss about being relaxed is being able to rollerset my hair; oh how I miss those days!) Today was so "extra" and I am really tired. That's just too much for me. I even bought a hand blow dryer and a new Sedu back in January to prepare for the days when I want to do my own hair, but to be honest, even though my hair looks alright after my long ordeal today, I think I will definitely be leaving it to the professionals on those occasions when I want it straight (my brother is my stylist).
> 
> I'm not really having a problem with my transition but what I really want to know is how do most naturals maintain their natural hair and still retain length? I see a lot of naturals say that wash n' go's leaves them with split ends. I like them and would like to do them once i become completely natural but I do want to retain length. I like flat twistouts but don't like the maintenance you have to do on them each night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ltown (Aug 24, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that caught this. BlackBarbie is 2.5 YEARS post. Girl, don't short change yourself.


 

I caught that and knew but better you to correct that post! Kudos to you both to have transition so long.


----------



## Allandra (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm at 95 weeks post.  I had my hair straightened and  trimmed on 8/15 when I went to the salon (pic in siggy).  I'll be relaxer free on or about the time I get to my 2 year transitioning anniversary (in October).


----------



## Bun Mistress (Aug 24, 2009)

Just checking in. Still on the wagon, I am now down to 4 flat twists for my twist out with enough NG to bend in the rest, (I got lazy and wanted to see if it would work). Still fighting the breakage but that has gotten a lot better I started sealing my ends with hairveda almond glaze.  I had it sitting around and never used it.  Happy transitioning everyone.


----------



## brownbean96 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Sis,

I feel your frustration through your post:-( How about treating yourself to a nice salon do'?  I think it would be a nice change up in addition to having a professional style your hair giving you a polish look and maybe some suggestions for products and or styles that work for your hair.  Maybe either a salon that specializes in natural hair to either get a kinky style or flatiron style.  


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *omg. i freakin hate my hair!! this is the worst flatiron job i've ever done. ugh. i had a lot of breakage. mostly from knots in my hair. i haven't been getting all the shed hairs apparently and there were huge knots. i just ripped them out. i don't care. i'm ready to chop this hair to the white meat. i know for a fact now that I WILL NEVER RELAX AGAIN! gosh, i miss the days when i could cowash everyday, and run my fingers through my hair like it was NOTHIN. i can't do that anymore without feeling like my hands got stuck in a bear trap.*​


----------



## ericarussell (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm starting to get frustrated with my transition. i'm 28 weeks post and ive already done a mini chop which leaves me with neck length hair and I can't find any cute styles to put my hair in! i'm so sick of ponytails and I don't do braids or twists or extensions of any sort. help?


----------



## cch24 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just checking in at 45 weeks post. I went to a Regis Salon on Saturday and got my hair blow dried and flat ironed for the first time since May. (the results are in my avatar) I had a really good experience with the stylist. It was my first time going to her and she used the complete mizani thermasmooth system. She even detangle my hair with the conditioner still in it, which made me really trust her abilities. I made another appointment with her for Halloween, which is 2 weeks after my one year transitioning anniversary! So for the next 2 months i'll go back to cowashing and bunning daily. My transition has been pretty smooth, and for that I am thankful.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 25, 2009)

brownbean96 said:


> Hey Sis,
> 
> I feel your frustration through your post:-( How about treating yourself to a nice salon do'?  I think it would be a nice change up in addition to having a professional style your hair giving you a polish look and maybe some suggestions for products and or styles that work for your hair.  Maybe either a salon that specializes in natural hair to either get a kinky style or flatiron style.



*i think i will be going to a salon and treating myself because i am just being so rough and fed up with my hair. i need a break from this. *​


----------



## Ltown (Aug 26, 2009)

cch24 said:


> Just checking in at 45 weeks post. I went to a Regis Salon on Saturday and got my hair blow dried and flat ironed for the first time since May. (the results are in my avatar) I had a really good experience with the stylist. It was my first time going to her and she used the complete mizani thermasmooth system. She even detangle my hair with the conditioner still in it, which made me really trust her abilities. I made another appointment with her for Halloween, which is 2 weeks after my one year transitioning anniversary! So for the next 2 months i'll go back to cowashing and bunning daily. My transition has been pretty smooth, and for that I am thankful.


 
Your hair looks great, we transition the same time mine was Oct 8th. How long will you transtioning, looking at your hair what 2 years? I'll probably be at about 15 months since my hair is barely SL.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 26, 2009)

I just decided to tansition.. will be reading all 43 pages of this thread this week haha.


----------



## cch24 (Aug 26, 2009)

ltown said:


> Your hair looks great, we transition the same time mine was Oct 8th. How long will you transtioning, looking at your hair what 2 years? I'll probably be at about 15 months since my hair is barely SL.



Thanks! I always notice your siggy when you post and think about how close we are in this process. I don't really know how long I'll transition. I'm away at school now, so I've told myself the earliest I can chop is when I get home in May, but anytime next summer will be fine with me. That will put me between 19 and 22 months before I go back to school in August 2010. So... we'll see. 

You're going to chop in January? That's really exciting, be sure to post pictures!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 26, 2009)

*i thought i wanted to transition until my hair was at APL, but my transition may be shorter than that. i didn't realize i had so much shrinkage this early on in the game, and i'm definitely not prolonging this transition so long. it will just have to be shorter.*​


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 26, 2009)

38 weeks post! I'm in braids right now but I'm really itching to take them out and play with my hair. I'll be 9 months post on september 3
Long term transitioners how was your hair at 9 months? Was it manageable? I just want to be able to bun it 90% of the time and flat iron it once or twice a month. I'm getting sick of braids and I've had the same look for the most part of a year


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 26, 2009)

Go gurls!!! You're all doing so well with your transitions!!! Hang in there!


----------



## pmichael52172 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll be 38 weeks this Saturday.  Loving this transition.  My hair is stronger, has a natural sheen to it and I find it likes to just be left alone.  I only wash it bi-weekly, moisture every morning while fingercombing and no heat except on wash day.   This thread has really helped me get through the hard times.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 26, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> 38 weeks post! I'm in braids right now but I'm really itching to take them out and play with my hair. I'll be 9 months post on september 3
> Long term transitioners how was your hair at 9 months? Was it manageable? I just want to be able to bun it 90% of the time and flat iron it once or twice a month. I'm getting sick of braids and I've had the same look for the most part of a year


 

Congrats! We are just a few days apart! I have in kinky twists right now. I can't wait to take them down to play with my hair also.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 26, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *i thought i wanted to transition until my hair was at APL, but my transition may be shorter than that. i didn't realize i had so much shrinkage this early on in the game, and i'm definitely not prolonging this transition so long. it will just have to be shorter.*​


Don't give up maybe you just have to find one style that will work while you're transitioning. I don't know you length but pony/bun it, and maybe you can treat yourself to salon treatment like OP suggested. Go read some fortki for encouragement and suggestion.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 26, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *i thought i wanted to transition until my hair was at APL, but my transition may be shorter than that. i didn't realize i had so much shrinkage this early on in the game, and i'm definitely not prolonging this transition so long. it will just have to be shorter.*​


 


cch24 said:


> Thanks! I always notice your siggy when you post and think about how close we are in this process. I don't really know how long I'll transition. I'm away at school now, so I've told myself the earliest I can chop is when I get home in May, but anytime next summer will be fine with me. That will put me between 19 and 22 months before I go back to school in August 2010. So... we'll see.
> 
> You're going to chop in January? That's really exciting, be sure to post pictures!


I'm not going to obligate to Jan or a specific date yet it depends on my growth rate it very slow I think it 1/4 of inchbut I'll definately let you know.


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 27, 2009)

Considering going to a salon for a wash and set for SO birthday as opposed to wearing my half wig. I figure I can use it as a growth check too because I have photos of my hair the last time it was straightened. I am only hesitating because I need to find a salon who understands transitioning and also I am just loving the simplicity of the plaits under the wig and don't feel like taking them out. My laziness can be out of control at times.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 27, 2009)

*i need to quit trippin. i've been looking for protein treatments that work, and i haven't found any but Aphogee 2step. i've been avoiding it because i dont like that nasty smell lol, but it made my hair strong. i guess i'll go back to that funky stuff so i won't have these problems anymore. ooh, and i love V05 for detangling and sliding those shed hairs out of my head. things are looking up already.*​


----------



## Allandra (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm glad things are now looking up.  



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *i need to quit trippin. i've been looking for protein treatments that work, and i haven't found any but Aphogee 2step. i've been avoiding it because i dont like that nasty smell lol, but it made my hair strong. i guess i'll go back to that funky stuff so i won't have these problems anymore. ooh, and i love V05 for detangling and sliding those shed hairs out of my head. things are looking up already.*​


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 27, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *i need to quit trippin. i've been looking for protein treatments that work, and i haven't found any but Aphogee 2step. i've been avoiding it because i dont like that nasty smell lol, but it made my hair strong. i guess i'll go back to that funky stuff so i won't have these problems anymore. ooh, and i love V05 for detangling and sliding those shed hairs out of my head. things are looking up already.*​



That is great to hear!


----------



## drea_b (Aug 28, 2009)

Altho im just about at the end of my transition, im still gonna check in. I finally paid my 6 dollars but b4 i did i was in this thread and the original one for encouragement.

23 months post, gradual trims here and there. Roller sets,wraps, pin curls r my main style of choice. As of late ive dabbled in twistouts and braidouts. Honestly my transition has been a breeze for the most part

ETA: I meant 21 months post*


----------



## angenoir (Aug 28, 2009)

This is a great thread... I am subscribing!

I do not yet know if I am actually going to transition. All I know right now is that I am 3 months post and I plan to stretch for another 3 months at the very least. However, the longer I stretch the more I do NOT want to relax.

I am protective styling during this time with braids and sew-ins.

I am a slow-grower and my hair is grazing SL. I have really fine 4a hair and to me my relaxed hair looks so thin, so I do long stetches normally.... I am just confused as to whether this stretch will turn into a long term transition... Maybe 

I am hanging around here in any case so i hope you lovely ladies can put up with me


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 28, 2009)

angenoir said:


> This is a great thread... I am subscribing!
> 
> I do not yet know if I am actually going to transition. All I know right now is that I am 3 months post and I plan to stretch for another 3 months at the very least. However, the longer I stretch the more I do NOT want to relax.
> 
> ...



That's exactly how mine started 
Good luck on your decision!


----------



## angenoir (Aug 28, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> That's exactly how mine started
> Good luck on your decision!


 
Thanks!

I'm taking it a day at a time. I said I would stretch till December anyway as planned and then I can make a decision then.

*Off to stalk your fotki*

Tell me, what moisturizers did you find helped you alot during your long term transition?


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 28, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm taking it a day at a time. I said I would stretch till December anyway as planned and then I can make a decision then.
> 
> ...



Deep conditioning with a moisturizing DC once or twice a week really helped so much with moisture and manageability. My favorite daily moisturizers so far are Karens Body Beautiful hair milk, lacio lacio, salerm 21, and trader joe nourishspa

My problem is my hair feels moisturized but just looks crazy when I bun/wet bun bc the demarcation line is soooo obvious. Flexi rod sets and perm rod sets and twist and curls look great but they never last the night. 

Braids have really kept me from running back to relaxing. I always throw some in when I feel like ripping my hair out.

Also I have been trying to avoid direct heat for the last year and a half. I've used direct heat maybe 5x in that time period. Again braids help a lot with this. I've still seen progress in length but I'm getting sick of looking busted when I'm not in braids. I think when these braids come out I'll experiment with flat ironing or pressing every couple of weeks. 
Oh yeah also a phony pony helps when I really don't have the energy for a 2 hour styling session


----------



## MummysGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Yay!!!! Good news 


vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *i need to quit trippin. i've been looking for protein treatments that work, and i haven't found any but Aphogee 2step. i've been avoiding it because i dont like that nasty smell lol, but it made my hair strong. i guess i'll go back to that funky stuff so i won't have these problems anymore. ooh, and i love V05 for detangling and sliding those shed hairs out of my head. things are looking up already.*​


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 28, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> I just decided to tansition.. will be reading all 43 pages of this thread this week haha.


Welcome!



pmichael52172 said:


> I'll be 38 weeks this Saturday. Loving this transition. My hair is stronger, has a natural sheen to it and I find it likes to just be left alone. I only wash it bi-weekly, moisture every morning while fingercombing and no heat except on wash day. This thread has really helped me get through the hard times.


Great..... I am 38 weeks Sunday! 


angenoir said:


> This is a great thread... I am subscribing!
> 
> I do not yet know if I am actually going to transition. All I know right now is that I am 3 months post and I plan to stretch for another 3 months at the very least. However, the longer I stretch the more I do NOT want to relax.
> 
> ...


Come on over to the transitioning side!


----------



## angenoir (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for this advice.

I am going to be in braids and sew-ins for a while. My hair is just brushing SL and the relaxed ends are so thin so I cannot really do a decent bun.

I DC frequently and I used some good oils but I am still looking for a good daily moisturizer that is non-greasy and does not weigh hair down.

As a braid spray I used Avocado Mist by Eqyss and it is great. I would highle recommend this to anyone as a leave in spray.



Ekaette said:


> Deep conditioning with a moisturizing DC once or twice a week really helped so much with moisture and manageability. My favorite daily moisturizers so far are Karens Body Beautiful hair milk, lacio lacio, salerm 21, and trader joe nourishspa
> 
> My problem is my hair feels moisturized but just looks crazy when I bun/wet bun bc the demarcation line is soooo obvious. Flexi rod sets and perm rod sets and twist and curls look great but they never last the night.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoveCraze (Aug 29, 2009)

araceli2418 said:


> By the way, do any transitioners use Henna? I ordered the Cassia from Mehandi.com and then realized I think only relaxed heads are using Henna. I can't really remember. Anyway, I was wondering if it matters that I have 2 textures.
> 
> Last night while detangling I noticed that my new growth is pretty strong. It's the relaxed ends that are weak and fragile. They snap like twigs so I try to be very careful.
> 
> Any advice??


You may want to make sure that you have a good balance with moisture and protein. Our relaxed ends tend to be deficient on protein due to relaxers. Also make sure you deep condition your hair every wash day. HTH


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 30, 2009)

I've said it before, but with my recent setback I am definitely going back to natural.  I will cut when my new growth reaches about 8 inches, so knowing my hair growth in a year.  See ya on the natural side!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 30, 2009)

MCrzyGr said:


> I've said it before, but with my recent setback I am definitely going back to natural. I will cut when my new growth reaches about 8 inches, so knowing my hair growth in a year. See ya on the natural side!


Welcome to transitioning thread!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm 4 months post relaxer now and found new success with flat twists that I bun. It lasts until I wash. Now I'm looking even better with Bee Mine serum back in my regimen!


----------



## diva24 (Aug 30, 2009)

I am getting bored with my hair. I suppose I should get it braided.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 30, 2009)

i straightened my hair for the first time in 7 months for my bday. sorry no pics because i want to wait until december and shock myself with pics. lol. i didnt even leave in bone straight cuz i looked like everyone else. i added 8 braids (2 to each fourth) and am sporting a beach wave look. when pulled completely straight, its like an inch or so past APL.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2009)

18 weeks post!


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> 18 weeks post!



Congrats!

Has anyone else tried to detangle with just their fingers. I mean finger combing. My box braids that I have been wearing under my half wig were H.A.M.ey. I didn't braid them neatly in the first place so this was to be expected. As I was moisturizing the new growth I just decided to take one out to feel the condition of the hair, plus I suffer from Hand in Hair. Then I finger combed thoroughly and detangled with my fingers and weird as it sounds, I felt my hair was tangle free. It took 2 minutes or more but I swear i don't think I needed to comb it afterwards. I re-braided the braid and did half my head this way and except for the larger braids I didn't have much problems. Now I am curious how long I could go without actual combing and just using my fingers.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Aug 31, 2009)

^^ I have to finger detangle before I actually detangle. Only in the back though. I just take my fingers and pull my hair apart. I bun so bunning has cuased my hair to lock up a lot.


----------



## finickyone (Aug 31, 2009)

I use my fingers to detangle my dry hair before I wash. I then use my fingers again to detangle when my hair is loaded with conditioner. After that I detangle with the shower comb, rinse & the detangling process is mush easier. Until I wash again, I don't use a comb, just my fingers.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Ladies... how's everyone doing? 

Everything's going okay over here... I'm rocking a braidout today.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm doing okay over here. Tommorrow I will be 9 months post!!! Whoo! I wanted to take these twists down today but I may wait until Saturday.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 2, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I'm doing okay over here. Tommorrow I will be 9 months post!!! Whoo! I wanted to take these twists down today but I may wait until Saturday.



You are so in my head right now! I think we're 3 days apart


----------



## Ltown (Sep 2, 2009)

47 weeks one more month to my year, Oct 08, 09


----------



## pmichael52172 (Sep 2, 2009)

Fall/Winter is almost here, no more frizz, humidity or reversion.  So how will you all be styling?  I don't wear fake hair so I was thinking I'd let go of the pin curls some days and alternate with straight styles (I can wrap under a silk scarf and hat), or try my hand at twist outs.  I'm half relaxed, half natural.  

Mummys Girl and other twist/braid out pro's please share technique and product tips on this AND how you prepare them for bed.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Sep 2, 2009)

17 months post checking in.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Sep 2, 2009)

LuyshuZ said:


> 17 months post checking in.


 
Good for you ... how much longer?


----------



## Allandra (Sep 2, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Hey Ladies... how's everyone doing?
> 
> Everything's going okay over here... I'm rocking a braidout today.


Everything's going good over here.  I have my hair in a curly ponytail today.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I'm doing okay over here. Tommorrow I will be 9 months post!!! Whoo! I wanted to take these twists down today but I may wait until Saturday.


I'm a little over 2 weeks behind you, looking forward to updates when you get to play with your hair again 



ltown said:


> 47 weeks one more month to my year, Oct 08, 09


Well done lady!!!!



LuyshuZ said:


> 17 months post checking in.


Well done!!! I'll be there in 8.5 months and hopefully still transitioning



Allandra said:


> Everything's going good over here.  I have my hair in a curly ponytail today.


Good to know, looking forward to seeing your pics when you BC  I don't think I've seen any pictures of your hair curly.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 2, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> Fall/Winter is almost here, no more frizz, humidity or reversion. So how will you all be styling? I don't wear fake hair so I was thinking I'd let go of the pin curls some days and alternate with straight styles (I can wrap under a silk scarf and hat), or try my hand at twist outs. I'm half relaxed, half natural.
> 
> Mummys Girl and other twist/braid out pro's please share technique and product tips on this AND how you prepare them for bed.


I use the same products for both my braidouts and twistouts. I cowash as usual and apply my leave in (Giovanni Direct) then I either (end result is the same in both cases):
1. Put hair in 5 sections, applying lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol to each section before cornrowing or flat twisting. I bantuknot the ends or use a roller or flexirod.
OR
2. Airdry hair in ponytail till 80% dry then follow steps in 1.

I only recently started doing cornrows/flat twists on damp hair because I don't want to air dry my hair in a ponytail when I'm done at the gym (in the morning before work) so I just put in the cornrows and slap on a headband till my hair dries or sometimes till the next day before taking them out. Weekends, I do it as detailed in 2.

I dip my fingertips in my shea butter mix while taking out the cornrows/braids, to moisturise while my fingers run through my hair.

Every night, I dampen each section lightly with my moisturising spritz and apply a very very small amount of lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol before putting back in cornrows/flat twists <--- without doing this, I wake up to a mess on my head 
HTH


----------



## Ltown (Sep 2, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Hey Ladies... how's everyone doing?
> 
> Everything's going okay over here... I'm rocking a braidout today.


 
Mummy I love you braid/twist out I can do twist out for one day and that it, I'm still playing around with products but I was told 3c's are always frizzyerplexed


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Sep 3, 2009)

bored with my hair as always. lol.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you 

Do you retwist at night? What products do you use? Do you do the twists on damp or dry hair?



ltown said:


> Mummy I love you braid/twist out I can do twist out for one day and that it, I'm still playing around with products but I was told 3c's are always frizzyerplexed


----------



## Ltown (Sep 3, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Thank you
> 
> Do you retwist at night? What products do you use? Do you do the twists on damp or dry hair?


 Yes I have retwist but it is a hot mess. I done them on wet/dry with NTM leave in, cantu-leave in. Monday I wash, twist with cantu, curl and let them air dry, cute! So that evening I spritz lightly retwist hot mess.


----------



## skegeesmb (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm still transitioning.  My hair is straight, but I am probably going to wash it soon.  My hair is just not hanging right.  I am at a stinky stage of growth, chin/shoulder/past shoulder length.  It's very annoying.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 3, 2009)

Maybe try what I do - spritz lightly *and*, in your case (I use lustrasilk), use a little bit of cantu or NTM before retwisting?

When I tried just rebraiding (no products) a few months back, the next day result was nowhere as cute as the 1st day. 

Keep trying 



ltown said:


> Yes I have retwist but it is a hot mess. I done them on wet/dry with NTM leave in, cantu-leave in. Monday I wash, twist with cantu, curl and let them air dry, cute! So that evening I spritz lightly retwist hot mess.


----------



## DayStar (Sep 3, 2009)

transitioning too! I cut 5 inches off!!!!!!!!!!!! So im under shoulder! Im so ready to be relaxer free. 11 weeks......sigh


----------



## Allandra (Sep 3, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Good to know, looking forward to seeing your pics when you BC  I don't think I've seen any pictures of your hair curly.


Girl, it won't be a BC for me.    I only have 1.5 inches of relaxed hair left.  It'll soon be gone.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 3, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> Fall/Winter is almost here, no more frizz, humidity or reversion.  So how will you all be styling?  I don't wear fake hair so I was thinking I'd let go of the pin curls some days and alternate with straight styles (I can wrap under a silk scarf and hat), or try my hand at twist outs.  I'm half relaxed, half natural.


The less I straighten my hair, the less I want to straighten it.  I'm sure I'll get it straightened every once in a while though.  We'll see.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 3, 2009)

I know I'm just lazy to type "when you cut off your relaxed ends" so I always say BC.

^^ I had to now anyway 



Allandra said:


> Girl, it won't be a BC for me.    I only have 1.5 inches of relaxed hair left.  It'll soon be gone.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 3, 2009)

11 months post in...

*sigh*

I think I am going to do a twistout tomorrow.

I want some sengalese twists.

In other news I did a mini chop. I went from BSL to Shoulder length. The relaxed hair is breaking like crazy! I don't know if it's bad that it's breaking or if its worse that I don't care.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 3, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> The relaxed hair is breaking like crazy! I don't know if it's bad that it's breaking or if its worse that I don't care.


 
IDK why but I find this statement so funny .  I just think its a sign you are doing what is right for you & your hair--going natural.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 3, 2009)

i'm glad i decided to straighten. the last time was in june and i could definitely tell the difference in length. i hope i can get to APL in the next 6-8 months so i can start my mini chops. 

oh and i need to quit lollygagging and go buy that Aphogee 2 step. it works but it smells like old drunk pee.​


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 3, 2009)

9 months post what whaaat
I told FH that no matter how much I complain he can't let me take out these braids until the last week of october
By then I'll be almost 11 months post


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> IDK why but I find this statement so funny .  I just think its a sign you are doing what is right for you & your hair--going natural.




Thanks Shay. I really don't care. I'm like babying my natural hair so much and this relaxed mess on my head is really a nuisance.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2009)

19 weeks post! I'm still in my Senegalese Twists. I have a lot of NG but I'm trying to hold on for a few weeks before I redo them. I hate that I relaxed back in April, I would have been 10 months post now.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Sep 4, 2009)

I am only 5 months post and the shedding has started... Everytime i get to the is stage I get scared and get a relaxer... NOt this time though.

Been rocking my curly half wig and using a bit of aloe vera gel to smooth down the edges. Getting kinda tired of this style though so I am thinking of getting braids next month. We'll see.


----------



## search'en (Sep 5, 2009)

Its been three months almost four and I guess I am seein early stages of whats to come, like shedding and REALLY FRIZZY hair.  But in my mind I know after my transition this would have all been worth it.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Sep 5, 2009)

Checking in at the 7 month mark (I have to check my ticker below honestly).  And things have slowed down for me.  I still do protein and moisture d/c every wash.  I'm now henna'ing every two weeks.  The breakage has slowed with some gentle mani and protein con on dry hair for re-twisting.  Also HE dangerously straight or MnT detangler after washing.   I wear flat twist outs 90% of the time and straight once last month for 3 days (finaly did an air dry --> flat iron with aveda style serum).  Glad to see see everyone's progress.  Keep it up ladies.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Sep 5, 2009)

I do something very similar to Mummy'sgirl (btw I love your air your are one of the people that I looked at before transitioning).  On wash day I mostly finger detangle with a comb near by using MnT detangeler and afrodetangler (or HE dangerously str8).  I do 6 flat twist b/c I think that this looks better though some night I will do 4 braids (not dry in the morning).  On dripping wet hair JBCO to the ends then knot (less often) or silk roller (more often) the ends.  Then left air dry.  On non wash days I retwist everyday (I have fine tangly hair) with either hairveda moist pro or more afro detangler put some shea butter on the ends or hairveda almond grease then take it down in the am.  Usual PS after that.  This has been my style since March.    



MummysGirl said:


> I use the same products for both my braidouts and twistouts. I cowash as usual and apply my leave in (Giovanni Direct) then I either (end result is the same in both cases):
> 1. Put hair in 5 sections, applying lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol to each section before cornrowing or flat twisting. I bantuknot the ends or use a roleler or flexirod.
> OR
> 2. Airdry hair in ponytail till 80% dry then follow steps in 1.
> ...


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey all, checking in. LOVING my braidouts!!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 5, 2009)

i finally bought that pissy Aphogee 2 Step that works so well on my hair.​


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank youuuuuuu 
Our twistout routines do sound very similar 
How lond do you intend to transition for?



Kiffany said:


> I do something very similar to *Mummy'sgirl (btw I love your air your are one of the people that I looked at before transitioning). * On wash day I mostly finger detangle with a comb near by using MnT detangeler and afrodetangler (or HE dangerously str8).  I do 6 flat twist b/c I think that this looks better though some night I will do 4 braids (not dry in the morning).  On dripping wet hair JBCO to the ends then knot (less often) or silk roller (more often) the ends.  Then left air dry.  On non wash days I retwist everyday (I have fine tangly hair) with either hairveda moist pro or more afro detangler put some shea butter on the ends or hairveda almond grease then take it down in the am.  Usual PS after that.  This has been my style since March.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Sep 5, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> Good for you ... how much longer?



At least 13 months =)


----------



## Bulletproof (Sep 7, 2009)

I am itching to get a blowout or flat iron but would need to find a new salon who caters to transitioners/natural in the hopes of avoiding heat damage. I can't tell really how much I have grown because of the shrinkage and I am curious to know. By the same token I tell myself if I wait until at least October it will be better. 

Also I don't know about my hair but in 30 days of upping my protein in my food my nails are stronger. I have had thin nails since I was a little girl. Now they are not rock hard but I banged my finger and this would normally cause a chip and dent and clipping of the nail. Not yesterday it is still there. I can't even believe it because I usually have paper thin nails. That's another reason why I would like to straighten to measure accurately then come back in a few months and measure again. I don't take any supplements and don't even polish my nails so I know for a fact it is from eating more protein. Kind of exciting for a food nerd like me to know a can of tuna a day can make such results. Hopefully my hair will take heed as well because long term transition makes me so not hot.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 7, 2009)

i used the Aphogee 2-step and Balancing Moisturizer on my hair last night and my hair is so much better. it felt stronger as soon as i washed it out, and detangling was a BREEZE, especially since i wasn't scared my hair was gonna stretch with the comb lol. ugh. i would be more consistant with this stuff if it didn't smell like old drunk pee. anyway, i decided to flatiron again and i didn't have any breakage at all. the pissy stuff works!​


----------



## pmichael52172 (Sep 7, 2009)

Checking in, at almost 10 months.  It seems like yesterday I was 8 weeks post.  People said time would fly and they were right.

I went for my usual bi-weekly wash and style and got a much needed trim (usually every 3 months).  I half-seriously asked her to trim a lot of the relaxed hair and she refused saying I would regret it.  She knows me well and she was right..... I wasn't ready for a mini-bush.  

Because I started with tapered hair in the back, I'm all natural from about mid earlobe down to the nape and about 50/50 on the rest of my head.  When my spirals frizz up in the back after about a week, I love finger curling some KCCC into it.  It matches my spirals in the rest of my hair.  

I get the best of both worlds because I can perfect my use with products on a portion of my hair while waiting for the rest to grow out.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 7, 2009)

Well yesterday was an experience for me. I finally took down my kinky twists. I had them in for 6 weeks and some change. This time I followed the crown and glory braids technique which I think messed me up. I normally always co wash once a week and wash once a week in braids/twists so that wasn't the problem. 

I sprayed my hair with the infusium every night before bed, then my braid spray mix in the morning. Suprisingly, I did not have a lot of buildup when I took these down. However I had breakage! This has not been experienced by me since maybe two years ago(in braids). I usually get twists done about 3 times a year so my regimen is usually on it. I wanted to try something different, since it worked for a bunch of ladies. Lesson learned. 

So most of my front is all natural now. And then some pieces throughout are uneven because of breakage. I may have to BC sooner than later. I'll just wear protective styles all the time for the next month or so and then figure out what I am going to do. The good thing is my new growth ranges from 3.5 to 4.5 inches so if I did chop it would not be as short as it was the last time. 

Well after I finished washing and conditioning my hair I put in a mixture of AV Curly Pudding, Castor oil Creme(I made), AOHC, and Castor oil in that order. I know it seems like a lot but seriously I used maybe pea sized portions of each. Then I put it in a loose pony, wrapped it up went to sleep and woke up with soft hair. We're going to a barbeque today so I'm probably going to fake puff it up.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 7, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Well yesterday was an experience for me. I finally took down my kinky twists. I had them in for 6 weeks and some change. This time I followed the crown and glory braids technique which I think messed me up. I normally always co wash once a week and wash once a week in braids/twists so that wasn't the problem.
> 
> I sprayed my hair with the infusium every night before bed, then my braid spray mix in the morning. Suprisingly, I did not have a lot of buildup when I took these down. However I had breakage! This has not been experienced by me since maybe two years ago(in braids). I usually get twists done about 3 times a year so my regimen is usually on it. I wanted to try something different, since it worked for a bunch of ladies. Lesson learned.
> 
> ...


 
You'll be fine just give you hair some love and care, don't give up on your BC goal you can probably cover up the breakage with a simple style.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 7, 2009)

Awww, sorry that happened. It's so frustrating when you try new things and you don't get desired results  but we learn from our mistakes. You might still be able to transition for a while longer, do you have pictures?

Let's know how your hair turns out for the bbq today.



Chameleonchick said:


> Well yesterday was an experience for me. I finally took down my kinky twists. I had them in for 6 weeks and some change. This time I followed the crown and glory braids technique which I think messed me up. I normally always co wash once a week and wash once a week in braids/twists so that wasn't the problem.
> 
> I sprayed my hair with the infusium every night before bed, then my braid spray mix in the morning. Suprisingly, I did not have a lot of buildup when I took these down. However I had breakage! This has not been experienced by me since maybe two years ago(in braids). I usually get twists done about 3 times a year so my regimen is usually on it. I wanted to try something different, since it worked for a bunch of ladies. Lesson learned.
> 
> ...


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 7, 2009)

KUTGW 



pmichael52172 said:


> Checking in, at almost 10 months.  It seems like yesterday I was 8 weeks post.  People said time would fly and they were right.
> 
> I went for my usual bi-weekly wash and style and got a much needed trim (usually every 3 months).  I half-seriously asked her to trim a lot of the relaxed hair and she refused saying I would regret it.  She knows me well and she was right..... I wasn't ready for a mini-bush.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so proud of myself. I am still taking care of my hair even though school has started. =)


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 8, 2009)

I had a little bit of breakage today while detangling after cowashing and I didn't panic, lol. It's cos I know my hair so well now. 

It just means I have to clarify, protein reconstructor and moisturising DC. I keep forgetting to clarify my hair, I wash with my castille soap mix but once in a while my hair needs more! I get so into my cowashing (I still DC) that I forget to clarify.

So my plan for Saturday (I'll be home all day, 1st time in a long time) is - I'll clarify with Nexxus Aloe Rid, then use Keracare Super Reconstructor for 10 minutes or less, then DC with Aussie Moist mixed with Honey and EVOO for a few hours. I'll put my hair in my extensionless braids on Sunday, I'll keep them in for 2 weeks (as usual).

I've put my hair in cornrows for a braidout today, I'll cowash on Thursday as well.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm 40 weeks post whoo!
12 more weeks and I'll be one year post
The braids are coming out this weekend then I'll see what I'm working with


----------



## Ltown (Sep 8, 2009)

Today I'm 48 weeks, one month to go! I'll continue transitioning until Jan 2010 and see how much more growth I get. I have about 1 1/2 inch in the back and 2-3 inches in the front.


----------



## Sequoia (Sep 8, 2009)

Can't believe I'm about 14 mths post (71 weeks to be exact).  Clarified and DC'd yesterday;  I think I've found a good, simple DC- coconut cream, honey, olive oil, a little bit of aloe vera gel.  My hair was actually soft for once, and it still is today. Yay me!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought my hair was breaking right... so I str8tened this past weekend

1. My hair is so freakin' soft and shiny.

I used the v05 Intensive Moisturizing Hot oil Treat as a pre-poo. It is the bomb.. I highly recommend it. Then, i washed with my Creme of Nature and DC'd with pantene relaxed and naturals... lovely...

2. I thought I cut it to SL, but it is APL. I imagine that before my cut I was reaching WL. Oh well.

Tomorrow, I will be cowashing and putting it in my bantu knots.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 8, 2009)

i'm happy with my hair right now. no more breakage! thanks, pissy old Aphogee! i wish i could find a good moisturizer though. silken child is just ok.​


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 8, 2009)

Very good news.... Have you tried a homemade moisturising spritz? Conditioner, oil, glycerin, water mixed.



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *i'm happy with my hair right now. no more breakage!* thanks, pissy old Aphogee! i wish i could find a good moisturizer though. silken child is just ok.​


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know if other transitioners experience this or its just me .  But every fotki I stalk--I mean visit--I swear my new growth looks like their natural hair.  I'm only a little over 2 months post now but I have stretched for 6 months previously so I have a good idea of what my new growth looks like & does.  Seriously, though I am too funny.  Besides I've heard many naturals say once you cut off the relaxed ends your hair can be different.  I just need to get a grip ! I just want to be natural right now....


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm so in love with my new growth! I love the soft, tiny coils. With each passing day, I regret relaxing my hair back in April.


----------



## natalie20121 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello ladies! I'm new to LHCF and I'm very happy to be here. I am currently transitioning to natural hair and also trying to grow my hair to BSL. My last relaxer was June 6. It has been a very difficult couple months but I'm in it for the long haul. I have been trying to stay away from heat but it's been very difficult i must admit. I have tried bantu knots and twist outs as transition styles and it just did not turn out right. So today I purchased my first half wig and I'm so nervous. I decided I'm going to braid it and wear the wig when I'm out in public. Hopefully I can do that for the next couple months then I think I'm going to do a BKT. Not sure if that's cheating or not but it's better then cream crack right? 

I think you ladies are so inspirational and I'm looking forward to learning from each and everyone of you. I don't have a regimen yet but this is what I plan to do:

Pre-poo with Dabur Jasmine Oil night before wash
Wash 1x week with Whole foods brand Lavender Shampoo (SULFATE FREE AND $4.99!)
Condition w/ Kinky curly knot today. (it makes detangling a breeze!)
DC with Dr. Miracless DC Treatment 1x week
Leave in Conditioner- Garnier Fructis sleek and shine
I use Dr. Miracles Temple and Nape balm (cuz I had break from a bad relaxer that has never grown back. 2x a day)
ORS Carrot Oil for my ends. 

Is that too much? Lol! Such a newbie can you tell. 

Sorry if this is long. Looking forward to hearing from you ladies. How do I put a pic in my avatar? I'm a retard when it comes to those thing

Natalie


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome 

Does the DC treatment have some protein in it? If it does, that's good cos you need a little protein to keep your hair strong.

Avatar Pic
1. On the top left hand side of the page, you should see 'Welcome, natalie20121, click on 'natalie20121.
2. It takes you to your profile page.
3. Click on 'Customize Profile'
4. The next page has the control panel on the LHS which includes options like 'Edit Signature', 'Edit Profile Picture', 'Edit Avatar', etc.

HTH!!!!

'





natalie20121 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to LHCF and I'm very happy to be here. I am currently transitioning to natural hair and also trying to grow my hair to BSL. My last relaxer was June 6. It has been a very difficult couple months but I'm in it for the long haul. I have been trying to stay away from heat but it's been very difficult i must admit. I have tried bantu knots and twist outs as transition styles and it just did not turn out right. So today I purchased my first half wig and I'm so nervous. I decided I'm going to braid it and wear the wig when I'm out in public. Hopefully I can do that for the next couple months then I think I'm going to do a BKT. Not sure if that's cheating or not but it's better then cream crack right?
> 
> I think you ladies are so inspirational and I'm looking forward to learning from each and everyone of you. I don't have a regimen yet but this is what I plan to do:
> 
> ...


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Breakage was a very temporary occurence 
I DC'd on dry hair overnight with ORS Replenishing Con and coconut oil, worked out this morning with it in my hair. Cowashed with Suave Humectant... I detangled after applying my leave in - breakage over 

I'll still clarify over the weekend.



MummysGirl said:


> I had a little bit of breakage today while detangling after cowashing and I didn't panic, lol. It's cos I know my hair so well now.
> 
> It just means I have to clarify, protein reconstructor and moisturising DC. I keep forgetting to clarify my hair, I wash with my castille soap mix but once in a while my hair needs more! I get so into my cowashing (I still DC) that I forget to clarify.
> 
> ...


----------



## blksndrlla (Sep 10, 2009)

So...I really want to straighten....

I started this hair journey just to be natural and under the presumption i would be a flat ironed/pressed natural b/c I was that way for 17 years. Well, after so many "Heat is the Devil" forums...I decided to try and cut back. I don't know if it is mental that i think my hair is growing more (b/c i never see it stretched anymore) or if no heat is really helping. I am hoping it's mental b/c i am tired of the hassle of non-straight hair right now. I don't want to ruin my curl pattern, but at the same time...I am tired of my hair running me. 

So, I think I am gonna do a protein treatment this weekend (I have some breakage going on) and straighten...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm confused with my hair right now. i tried to rock a braidout today. it was so cute! until i went outside. then the waves fell out of my relaxed hair, and my straightened roots turned coily. smh. i actually braided again once i got to the house so that i could have the waves for dinner, but it fell again! 

what can you guys recommend for hold? or may i used too much moisturizer and glosser. or maybe there is just too much humidity where i live. 

anyway, i'm ready to do the braids tomorrow that i was supposed to do earlier this week.​


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay I'm finally getting around to posting pics of my new growth. Well I tried to make some good shots of my hair. Next time I will show my new growth curls closer. Okay I guess it won't work for me. Um just check out my fotki if you get a chance. I wore my hair in a fake puff for the bbq, I can't wait until I have one that big.
 I have also decided not to use direct heat (except once) for the remainder of the year. I found this 199 transitioning styles thing on the web and I don't think I will need heat for any of the styles. 
http://public.fotki.com/MokahDeeLyte/transitioning-again-/months-6-12/


----------



## Ltown (Sep 11, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay I'm finally getting around to posting pics of my new growth. Well I tried to make some good shots of my hair. Next time I will show my new growth curls closer. Okay I guess it won't work for me. Um just check out my fotki if you get a chance. I wore my hair in a fake puff for the bbq, I can't wait until I have one that big.
> I have also decided not to use direct heat (except once) for the remainder of the year. I found this 199 transitioning styles thing on the web and I don't think I will need heat for any of the styles.
> http://public.fotki.com/MokahDeeLyte/transitioning-again-/months-6-12/


Nice pic and new growth!


----------



## Allandra (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm at 98 weeks post now.  Only 6 more weeks until the 2 year mark and then these few relaxed ends go bye bye.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2009)

20 weeks post! Still rocking my Senegalese Twists but I have so much NG, I'll have to take them out soon.


----------



## cch24 (Sep 12, 2009)

11 months down! 10 or 11 to go!!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Sep 12, 2009)

Everyone is doing so great!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! 

I will be 40 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## pmichael52172 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey ya'll, I'm 10 months (40 weeks) today.  Southern Beauty, we're actually the same age. Now I have a transitioning partner! Love your Bantu knot outs!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 12, 2009)

A week shy of 11 months! I had single extension braids installed on Tuesday and I would like to keep them in for 8 weeks.  Can't believe its almost a year!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Sep 12, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> Hey ya'll, I'm 10 months (40 weeks) today.  Southern Beauty, we're actually the same age. Now I have a transitioning partner! Love your Bantu knot outs!


 
Thank you!!! When do plan to do your bc?


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 12, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> Checking in, at almost 10 months.  It seems like yesterday I was 8 weeks post.  People said time would fly and they were right.
> 
> I went for my usual bi-weekly wash and style and got a much needed trim (usually every 3 months).  I half-seriously asked her to trim a lot of the relaxed hair and she refused saying I would regret it.  She knows me well and she was right..... I wasn't ready for a mini-bush.
> 
> ...



What is KCCC and does it curl the hair?


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been transitioning for about 14 months (relaxer free).  All of my hair looks natural when wet b/c for a year prior to transitioning I texlaxed very lightly for about 5 mins with oils in my relaxer.  So I won't cut the ends except when they get split. I will mainly wear my hair straight b/c I love how much healthier it is natural vs relaxed.  I also plan to color my hair since its natural!!!! Hoping to hit MBL by January 2010.


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 12, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm at 98 weeks post now.  Only 6 more weeks until the 2 year mark and then these few relaxed ends go bye bye.



How exciting, two years.  It amazing me how some naturals can roller set.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 13, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> Everyone is doing so great!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!
> 
> I will be 40 weeks tomorrow!!!


Great right behind me 48 weeks now, are you bc or still planning to transition? I will transition until Jan 10 and then reevaluate my growth. HHG!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm still holding on as well ... it is quite a few of us that are the same age or within a couple weeks of one another.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 13, 2009)

My braids are out! I'm 40.5 weeks post
Here is my NG unstretched (wet)






And here it is stretched out





That's like 30% shringage
I was shooting for 18 months before I BC but at this rate I may go 2 years or more
I am happy to see a good amount of growth though


----------



## Allandra (Sep 13, 2009)

MrsHouston said:


> How exciting, two years.  It amazing me how some naturals can roller set.


I was pleasantly surprised by my roller set.  I'm so glad I tried it out.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 13, 2009)

40 weeks post today!


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 13, 2009)

Shrinkage strikes again! LOL! That's a lot of growth 

I'm @ 38 weeks and my shrinkage is the reason I am transitioning for at least 18 months (78 weeks)
Slightly stretched:



Fully stretched: 






Ekaette said:


> My braids are out! I'm 40.5 weeks post
> Here is my NG unstretched (wet)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Sep 13, 2009)

Those that have rollerset do you use any type of setting lotion or anything?


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 13, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Shrinkage strikes again! LOL! That's a lot of growth
> 
> I'm @ 38 weeks and my shrinkage is the reason I am transitioning for at least 18 months (78 weeks)
> Slightly stretched:
> ...



It's funny I feel like SL unstretched will be like WL stretched. We'll have to see


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Sep 13, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay I'm finally getting around to posting pics of my new growth. Well I tried to make some good shots of my hair. Next time I will show my new growth curls closer. Okay I guess it won't work for me. Um just check out my fotki if you get a chance. I wore my hair in a fake puff for the bbq, I can't wait until I have one that big.
> I have also decided not to use direct heat (except once) for the remainder of the year. I found this 199 transitioning styles thing on the web and I don't think I will need heat for any of the styles.
> http://public.fotki.com/MokahDeeLyte/transitioning-again-/months-6-12/



That puff is just...wow!

Braid out today. Tomorrow I'll DC and hit the steam room after my workout and probably wet bun. 
I have a question for those who do bantu knot outs. Do you do two strand twits and knot or just one twist?????


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 13, 2009)

Platinum said:


> 20 weeks post! Still rocking my Senegalese Twists but I have so much NG, I'll have to take them out soon.


 
  How long you plan to have them in? I'm considering getting them this Dec.


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 13, 2009)

spain4risha said:


> That puff is just...wow!
> 
> Braid out today. Tomorrow I'll DC and hit the steam room after my workout and probably wet bun.
> I have a question for those who do bantu knot outs. Do you do two strand twits and knot or just one twist?????


  Early in my transition I was able to get away with just twisting the hair into a knot. But now that I am 6 mths post, I have had to two strand twist it first and then bantu knot it. The new growth changes the way the knot outs look. HTH


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 13, 2009)

MrsHouston said:


> What is KCCC and does it curl the hair?


  Kinky Curly Curling Custard. It helps to define natural curls.


----------



## missjones (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about transitioning. I'm going to start working out more because I'm trying to lose weight. I don't want to spend money on a relaxer if I'm going to sweat it out and I don't want to cut my hair.  I have no idea where to start. erplexed My last relaxer was at the beginning of August.

Today I co-washed my hair (I think ), blow-dried it, put some ultra sheen on my scalp, sprayed motions marula oil on it and I've had it wrapped all day. I will see what it looks like in the morning.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2009)

StephElise said:


> How long you plan to have them in? I'm considering getting them this Dec.


 
I used to wear micros for 2 1/2 to 3 months with no breakage. (I know a lot of people think that's too long but it works for me). I'm almost 2 months with these twists but I dont think I'll be able to hold on much longer. I have so much NG now. I love Senegalese Twists so I think I'll get those again.


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 14, 2009)

MrsHouston said:


> I've been transitioning for about 14 months (relaxer free).  All of my hair looks natural when wet b/c for a year prior to transitioning I texlaxed very lightly for about 5 mins with oils in my relaxer.  So I won't cut the ends except when they get split. I will mainly wear my hair straight b/c I love how much healthier it is natural vs relaxed.  I also plan to color my hair since its natural!!!! Hoping to hit MBL by January 2010.


I just have to say OT, that your baby looks just like my 7 yr olds baby pic. I need to round it up so you can see. Just adorable!


----------



## blksndrlla (Sep 15, 2009)

So...I am tired of seeing my hair. Not to mention I really don't have the time to dedicate to frequent co-washes, detangling and such...So, I have fallen victim to youtube and will attempt to put in my own kinky twists this weekend. I love beautifulbrownbabydol's so...we will see how it goes. 

I put ONE in last week and was tired...lol. This shall be interesting.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi ladies!!!!! After lurking for about 6 months I have finally joined!  it is really overwhelming how much this site has to offer!  Anywho, I am 5 months post and i had some questions about the impending dreaded 6th month.  Any tips that helped you ladies through?  I am trying to stick with braidouts or flat-twists cuz I love them.  This newgrowth has made its presence known tho!

and  hey mummy's girl!!! You might know me from fotki? stephiberry? TIA to everyone


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey! I remember you 
Welcome!!!!

I didn't have any issues in month 6, 7 or 8 and things are still going on well (fingers crossed). I just stuck to what I was doing - cowashing 3-4times a week, DC'ing 2ce a week, moisturising 2ce daily. Definitely stick to your braidouts/flat twists because they work for you already 



-PYT said:


> Hi ladies!!!!! After lurking for about 6 months I have finally joined!  it is really overwhelming how much this site has to offer!  Anywho, I am 5 months post and i had some questions about the impending dreaded 6th month.  Any tips that helped you ladies through?  I am trying to stick with braidouts or flat-twists cuz I love them.  This newgrowth has made its presence known tho!
> 
> and * hey mummy's girl!!! *You might know me from fotki? stephiberry? TIA to everyone


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 17, 2009)

Well my experience has been a little different. My bantu knot outs just don't look quite the same due to my new growth. So for the most part, I have been doing more protective styling like buns, pony tails, modified buns, updos. I'll put some twists in for the winter months though so I don't have to manipulate my hair so much. My Sept fotki illustrates some of th things I am doing now. HTH


----------



## Ltown (Sep 17, 2009)

49 weeks, still pony and will continue until 2010 for length check. I'll most pictures  on my anniversay to show transition progress, not good at posting better get teenage dd to do help.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 17, 2009)

How are you ladies detangling?  I feel like I should avoid combing my newgrowth...i dont know.  I have some KCKT and it softened my hair like nobody's business! but SO expensive so I wanna avoid using it


----------



## Skiggle (Sep 17, 2009)

-PYT said:


> How are you ladies detangling?  I feel like I should avoid combing my newgrowth...i dont know.  I have some KCKT and it softened my hair like nobody's business! but SO expensive so I wanna avoid using it



I use Lutrasilk She Butter Cholesterol
huge bottle, cheap price, GREAT SLIP.
I sometime mix it with other cheap conditioners
like v05... soft soft hair.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 17, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> I use Lutrasilk She Butter Cholesterol
> huge bottle, cheap price, GREAT SLIP.
> I sometime mix it with other cheap conditioners
> like v05... soft soft hair.




I definitely have some of both!  I will try that out this wknd.


----------



## Bulletproof (Sep 18, 2009)

I am taking out my rough box braids. Going wig shopping tomorrow hoping to find one that I can wear until beginning of November. I am 15 weeks post now and I think I had scab hair. The difference in my roots compared to last month is amazing. Wish I could take a good texture shot. I had these braids in for 5 weeks, pretty scared of the shed hair when it comes time to detangle. Since I have not seen my hair in a while I will wear a braidout for the weekend, then Sunday overnight Deep Condition, detangle with any and everything that has slip and then air dry on Monday. If the airdry goes decently I will take a photo for length purposes but who knows with shrinkage  Then I will rebraid, taking my time during the week to do neater braids. I could make it to a year like this I think unless my hair has some surprises in store for me come detangle time this weekend.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm still hangin in ... doing fine so far, some bumps in the road but nothing I can't handle for now.  Buns are my best friend as I transition.  Trying to make it to 18 months.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 18, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> I'm still hangin in ... doing fine so far, some bumps in the road but nothing I can't handle for now. Buns are my best friend as I transition. Trying to make it to 18 months.


 We both are bumping the same time frame on last relaxer. Why are you waiting 18mths to transition is it to get the length you want? I think it will be 18mth for me too since my hair grows slow. I'll reevaluate at 15mth in Jan!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 18, 2009)

ltown said:


> We both are bumping the same time frame on last relaxer. Why are you waiting 18mths to transition is it to get the length you want? I think it will be 18mth for me too since my hair grows slow. I'll reevaluate at 15mth in Jan!



I am with the both of you. 18 mos would put me at April 2010. I am gonna evaluate my growth in february and if it's good, I am going to BC. I am getting really anxious. I want to BC after my commencement. If I HAPPEN (fat chance) to make it to April, I am going to aim for September which will be grazing two years. then, no matter what the length I am going to cutt it.

As far as detangling, I slather a ridiculous amount of V05 and Vatika oil on dry hair. Before I do this, I gently massage my scalp to lift the NG from it's matted state, and finger detangle. I then get in the shower and allow the steam to "loosen" the knots. After I bath, I allow my head to go under the water and just finger detangle. Then, I section the hair in fours and apply MORE v05 (I use 1 bottle per every two-three washes lol) and detangle with my comb the section and twist it, pin it and go to the next. After  have detangled all sections, I rinse and then I am done.

Total time is less than 30 minutes.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 18, 2009)

At the end of the month I am going to either get senegalese twists or kinky twists.


----------



## hairsothick (Sep 18, 2009)

7 months and counting...I'm going to put a new set of kinkies in soon.  That is my new fav style to wear and it looks cute on me.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm now at 99 weeks post.  The relaxed ends remaining will soon be history.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2009)

I can still kick myself for relaxing in April.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 18, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I can still kick myself for relaxing in April.


It ok at least you made the decision!


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 18, 2009)

4BZ's who are a little far in the transition
How are you blending the two textures without heat? 
I tried a rodset from wet hair






And a flat twist out from heat straightened hair but the difference is still so obvious




And for this one my hair was blow dried, hot combed, and flat ironed 4 days earlier

It looks even more obvious in person
I don't want to be flat ironing before doing a braidout, that defeats the purpose
How are you guys doing it?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 18, 2009)

When I did this twistout http://public.fotki.com/mokahdeelyte/transitioning-again-/months-6-12/dsc03751.html I started with very damp hair then added AOHC and my castor oil creme to my hair. Did flat twists of course, then after I took it down after a few days and that is how it turned out. Next time I will put rollers on the ends.


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm these look like a bantu knot out that I did on air dried hair without pulling it back.
http://public.fotki.com/stephelise/my-transition-start/transitionstyle-6.html

Now I mostly just wear it pulled back and out of the way.
http://public.fotki.com/stephelise/september-2009-tran/transitionhairstyle-3.html


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Sep 18, 2009)

Naked Naturals Shea Butter & Avocado Smoothing Shampoo. 'Nuff said =)


----------



## hairsothick (Sep 19, 2009)

I had a teeny bald spot in the top of my head.  I guess I mysteriously pulld the hair out in that area and didn't realized.  I saw a curly q sprouting today so that makes me feel better.


----------



## Bulletproof (Sep 19, 2009)

Hair Plans for this weekend did not go well at all. No wig. No braidout. Sitting with conditioner and oil on my hair hoping they will work overnight for detangling.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 19, 2009)

Ekaette, I agree with doing your bantu knots, flat twists, cornrows on damp hair as ladies above have suggested. I also think you should increase the number od twists/knots/cornrows you do...


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm 39 weeks post, my main transition goal is 78 weeks (18 months) so I am at least HALFWAY into my transition, 

My hair @ 38 weeks post (braidout):




I'm now in my braids (no extensions) which I did last sunday, I'll have them in for 2 weeks (been in for almost a week already) then have my hair out for twistouts for 2 weeks before putting back in braids for 2 weeks - that's my cycle now and it seems to be working.

@38.5 weeks post:




HHG Ladies.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Sep 19, 2009)

I am wearing a sew in- ( last relaxer March 2009)

My teenaged daughter -scalp braids and braid outs, currently in sew in ( last relaxer December 2008)

Since my daughter doesnt care to wear her hair in it's natural state ( ie NO HEAT) I am thinking about weekly washing and flat ironing during the winter....

I cant wear my hair without weave because it is still recovering from self made damage!  

***Oh, Oh, I tried ORS pack as a deep conditioner on the hair that was left out along with Giovanni Smooth conditioner and was pleasantly surprised at the softness....


----------



## Ltown (Sep 19, 2009)

StephElise said:


> Hmm these look like a bantu knot out that I did on air dried hair without pulling it back.
> http://public.fotki.com/stephelise/my-transition-start/transitionstyle-6.html
> 
> Now I mostly just wear it pulled back and out of the way.
> http://public.fotki.com/stephelise/september-2009-tran/transitionhairstyle-3.html


 
Both style are very cute!


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 19, 2009)

I am so excited at the thickness of my hair
Definitely waiting for 18-24 months before BCing though


----------



## -PYT (Sep 19, 2009)

^^ This is a glimpse into what I will be dealing with in about 3 months huh! I did a small magnetic rollerset last night and it jus looks like *poof*. what styles are you wearing ekaette?


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 19, 2009)

-PYT said:


> ^^ This is a glimpse into what I will be dealing with in about 3 months huh! I did a small magnetic rollerset last night and it jus looks like *poof*. what styles are you wearing ekaette?



I took my braids out a week ago
Since then I've done a rod set and a flat twist out but the difference between the textures was really obvious
Right now I have my hair in a gelled bun with a phony puff pony
Mummysgirl has really good transition styles if you're looking for suggestions and we're only a few weeks apart


----------



## -PYT (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes she does! You guys are doing great...I think I just want to A) Play in my hair with different styles or B) hurry up and be natural lol

But in the meantime I will learn some discipline and braid/twistout like her


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 19, 2009)

lawd, i put my hair in some single braids; it was a mess! i couldn't braid the back close enough to my scalp, but the roots were so puffy it looked like they were weeks old!  i will try single braids again when i am fully natural.

i am loving blow drying my hair right now. i have a lot less breakage than when i was airdrying, and its easier for me to do braidouts/twistouts. ​


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 19, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> lawd, i put my hair in some single braids; it was a mess! i couldn't braid the back close enough to my scalp, but the roots were so puffy it looked like they were weeks old!  i will try single braids again when i am fully natural.​
> 
> 
> i am loving blow drying my hair right now. i have a lot less breakage than when i was airdrying, and its easier for me to do braidouts/twistouts. ​


  ITA: I just lightly blowdried my hair to put some Curlformers in and they came out really nice.  Almost look like I have a perm except my new growth makes my hair look thicker than it is. I think I'll blow dry more often to keep NG under control and for ease of styling as well.


----------



## Hysi (Sep 20, 2009)

ok ladies what's the 4-1-1 on the LOD? what is the BEST way tp keep it moisturized/conditioned/prevent breakage. Step by step please. esp for thick hair. Thx, chicas! i'm having a fit over here!


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 21, 2009)

I cowash 3-4 times a week and moisturise with a homemade mixture which is 70% water + conditioner, glycerin and EVOO. Sealing this in with my shea butter mix - pure unrefined shea butter, aloe vera gle, castor oil and coconut oil. 

I also make sure I shampoo wash or clarify when my hair starts to feel weird i.e. no matter how much I moisturise, it doesn't feel moisturised. Porosity Control is a very good product, I use it on the days I shampoo wash (1ce every 3 weeks) after  I've rinsed out my DC and I leave it in my hair for a maximum of 1 minute. 



Hysi said:


> ok ladies what's the 4-1-1 on the LOD? what is the BEST way tp keep it moisturized/conditioned/prevent breakage. Step by step please. esp for thick hair. Thx, chicas! i'm having a fit over here!


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 21, 2009)

Hysi said:


> ok ladies what's the 4-1-1 on the LOD? what is the BEST way tp keep it moisturized/conditioned/prevent breakage. Step by step please. esp for thick hair. Thx, chicas! i'm having a fit over here!



Do everything in sections. I got 6 clips and while my hair is still dry I section it in 6 
Then I wash/cowash, DC, detangle in the 6 sections
It makes life so much easier


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 21, 2009)

I got a new phony pony puff!
It's gonna be my work style


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> I got a new phony pony puff!
> It's gonna be my work style


 
That is really pretty ! I love your texture.


----------



## lilree (Sep 22, 2009)

made it 1 year.  6 months to go.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice Puff Ekaette. It really blends well with your texture.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Loving those waves 
Cute puff, it does blend with your texture.


Ekaette said:


> I got a new phony pony puff!
> It's gonna be my work style


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Well done!!!!
I'll be where you are in 3 months  My goal is 18 months too.

HHG!


lilree said:


> made it 1 year.  6 months to go.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> I got a new phony pony puff!
> It's gonna be my work style


 
Very pretty! It looks so natural!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 22, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> I got a new phony pony puff!
> It's gonna be my work style


Cute and perfect match!


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 22, 2009)

lilree said:


> made it 1 year.  6 months to go.



Congrats!!
How are you transitioning?


----------



## Ltown (Sep 23, 2009)

50 weeks, two weeks to go for my one year.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 23, 2009)

lilree said:


> made it 1 year.  6 months to go.


Way to go.  Congratulations.


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 23, 2009)

ltown said:


> 50 weeks, two weeks to go for my one year.


 
You Go Chicka!!


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 23, 2009)

lilree said:


> made it 1 year. 6 months to go.


 

Yay You!!!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Sep 23, 2009)

i just realized i am over 18 months post! woot!


----------



## Skiggle (Sep 23, 2009)

lilree said:


> made it 1 year.  6 months to go.


CONGRATS!!


----------



## Skiggle (Sep 23, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i just realized i am over 18 months post! woot!




Congrats to you too..!!!
when are you Bcing..?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Sep 23, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Congrats to you too..!!!
> when are you Bcing..?


 
i will cut off the rest of my relaxer between april-june 2010


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 24, 2009)

KUTGW Ladies!!!!



Black Hoya Chick said:


> i just realized i am over 18 months post! woot!





ltown said:


> 50 weeks, two weeks to go for my one year.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulations Ladies !!!!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ladies, thank you! I've transition 4x in my lifetime and  BC than cave in and relax because I can't change my hair style or sweat out and can't style  short hair. I'm barely SL but I've been nipping off that relaxer slowly but it was everyone support here that help me get to this point! THANK YOU


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 24, 2009)

^ You are doing good girl. Keep it up!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 24, 2009)

ltown said:


> Ladies, thank you! I've transition 4x in my lifetime and  BC than cave in and relax because I can't change my hair style or sweat out and can't style  short hair. I'm barely SL but I've been nipping off that relaxer slowly but it was everyone support here that help me get to this point! THANK YOU



Congrats!  I BC'd 3x and always cave in but I'm  3 weeks behind you on the 1 year mark!  Keep it up, we can do it


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats to everyone on transitioning and keeping your eye on the prize!


----------



## reallynow (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay ladies, I need some help.  What can I use to slick my hair back for a bun or ponytail that will give it definition and shine?  Right now after I wash/co-wash I add my leave in, moisturizer, then the IC Sparkelites gel, tie my hair up in a scarf add some oil after it's dry.  By the end of the day my hair looks dry and by day 2 the Sahara!!! Luckily it just LOOKS dry but that is still not cute. I think it may be the gel???  Any thoughts, tips?


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 24, 2009)

To slick my hair back I use the Clear Eco Styler gel. Then I might rub a little essential oil on top just for fragrance. If you find it to be drying, try using curl activator first and then the gel. Stays nice and soft and it makes my waves pop!
HTH


----------



## WantNatural (Sep 24, 2009)

I cosign on the Ecostyler gel. It's the only gel that will lay down my edges. At night I moisturize with water, S-Curl, a little castor oil on my edges and nape, and then use the gel to smooth everything down. I use a scarf and in the morning I lightly smooth on some GVP Silk Remedy and a little John Frieda to give it some shine.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 24, 2009)

StephElise said:


> To slick my hair back I use the Clear Eco Styler gel. Then I might rub a little essential oil on top just for fragrance. If you find it to be drying, try using curl activator first and then the gel. Stays nice and soft and it makes my waves pop!
> HTH



Ditto, I switched from KCCC and Fantasia IC gel to Eco styler clear and the helmethead/sahara situation was cured


----------



## Golden*Brown (Sep 24, 2009)

It will be a year since my last relaxer on saturday.  I can't believe how fast time flies. I plan to henna, steam, rollerset and flatiron my roots then.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulations on all your progress ladies!  
I figured I would do a small update of where I'm at with this transition (and to add a lil hair porn to our little thread that could!).  
I  have been trying to figure out different styles to wear :scratchch and then I remembered crownofhisglory's trademark hairstyle,The Blackhawk! 

(Check her out here www.youtube.com/crownofhisglory).

Anywho! Here ya go ladies:














My Favorite 




The front:





And for funsies, some braidout pin-ups 














Variation of misskrisnew's flat-twist into a bun:





Hope you enjoyed!  I'm hangin' in there ladies


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Sep 24, 2009)

Your hair is Beeauuutiful, Stephiberry! I thought I was just stretching my texlax these 5 months, but you wonderful transitioning ladies have inspired me to go natural. All the lovely pics in this thread have been really helpful. Y'all pray for me (and my hair).


----------



## Ltown (Sep 24, 2009)

-PYT said:


> Congratulations on all your progress ladies!
> I figured I would do a small update of where I'm at with this transition (and to add a lil hair porn to our little thread that could!).
> I have been trying to figure out different styles to wear :scratchch and then I remembered crownofhisglory's trademark hairstyle,The Blackhawk!
> 
> ...


 
I like those thank you!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 24, 2009)

Very Pretty PYT!


----------



## Hysi (Sep 25, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I cowash 3-4 times a week and moisturise with a homemade mixture which is 70% water + conditioner, glycerin and EVOO. Sealing this in with my shea butter mix - pure unrefined shea butter, aloe vera gle, castor oil and coconut oil.
> 
> I also make sure I shampoo wash or clarify when my hair starts to feel weird i.e. no matter how much I moisturise, it doesn't feel moisturised. Porosity Control is a very good product, I use it on the days I shampoo wash (1ce every 3 weeks) after I've rinsed out my DC and I leave it in my hair for a maximum of 1 minute.


 



> Do everything in sections. I got 6 clips and while my hair is still dry I section it in 6
> Then I wash/cowash, DC, detangle in the 6 sections
> It makes life so much easier


 
Thank u so much ladies 4 ur input. i will def be trying the secs as i am losing like a bigdog. making me want to stop or chop. i'm only going on 8 mos post. pray 4 me pleeaasee!


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooooooh, I love those pics PYT!!!!!


----------



## Allandra (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm at 100 weeks post.  Only 4 more weeks to go before the remainder of the relaxed ends are gone.  Then again, I may get them trimmed off sooner.


----------



## jazzyto (Sep 25, 2009)

I am 10 weeks post and I have an appointment for a relaxer however Im not going to relax!! Im going to just have her wash and blowdry. Im liking my NG so not sure if this will be a transistion or long stretch. (on the fence)


----------



## reallynow (Sep 25, 2009)

StephElise said:


> To slick my hair back I use the Clear Eco Styler gel. Then I might rub a little essential oil on top just for fragrance. If you find it to be drying, try using curl activator first and then the gel. Stays nice and soft and it makes my waves pop!
> HTH





WantNatural said:


> I cosign on the Ecostyler gel. It's the only gel that will lay down my edges. At night I moisturize with water, S-Curl, a little castor oil on my edges and nape, and then use the gel to smooth everything down. I use a scarf and in the morning I lightly smooth on some GVP Silk Remedy and a little John Frieda to give it some shine.





Ekaette said:


> Ditto, I switched from KCCC and Fantasia IC gel to Eco styler clear and the helmethead/sahara situation was cured



Thanks ladies!!!! I have picked up and put down curl activator so many times it's ridiculous.  I'll be picking up some S-Curl (oh my DH is going to have a ball with that) and some Ecostyler this weekend!


----------



## -PYT (Sep 25, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm at 100 weeks post. Only 4 more weeks to go before the remainder of the relaxed ends are gone. Then again, I may get them trimmed off sooner.


 
Can't wait to see!  That siggy pic kinda gives us a glimpse into the future though.  

Question though:  What styles can you not wait to try as a natural, ladies?

The first style I want to do is some juicy two-strand twists!!


----------



## DayStar (Sep 25, 2009)

14 weeks post. So far easyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....


----------



## Allandra (Sep 25, 2009)

-PYT said:


> Can't wait to see!  That siggy pic kinda gives us a glimpse into the future though.
> 
> Question though:  What styles can you not wait to try as a natural, ladies?
> 
> The first style I want to do is some juicy two-strand twists!!


I'm looking forward to doing a wash and go and wearing it out (vs. wearing it in a ponytail) with a headband (of course when the weather permits).


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Sep 25, 2009)

-PYT said:


> Can't wait to see! That siggy pic kinda gives us a glimpse into the future though.
> 
> Question though: *What styles can you not wait to try as a natural, ladies?*
> 
> The first style I want to do is some juicy two-strand twists!!


i can"t wait to try my very first wash and fro!


----------



## -PYT (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah me too!  I def want a BAA that resembles a lion's mane someday


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2009)

22 weeks post!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 26, 2009)

Well done Platinum! How's it going?

I'm 40 weeks post today, yay... which means I have at least 38 weeks to go 


Platinum said:


> 22 weeks post!!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Well done Platinum! How's it going?
> 
> I'm 40 weeks post today, yay... which means I have at least 38 weeks to go


 

Congratulations, MummysGirl! I'm doing okay. I usually relax my hair around 26-27 weeks but I'm totally committed to transitioning now.


----------



## scaredcurled (Sep 27, 2009)

My first post ever I had my last relaxer June 2, 2009. Currently I have braids in my hair. Just wanted to check in. My goal is to make it until 2013 on my transition wish me luck.


----------



## Bulletproof (Sep 27, 2009)

scaredcurled said:


> My first post ever I had my last relaxer June 2, 2009. Currently I have braids in my hair. Just wanted to check in. My goal is to make it until 2013 on my transition wish me luck.



Good Luck! My dream goal is 2012 so maybe we should settle into this forum together and get real comfy.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2009)

scaredcurled said:


> My first post ever I had my last relaxer June 2, 2009. Currently I have braids in my hair. Just wanted to check in. My goal is to make it until 2013 on my transition wish me luck.


 
 Congratulations on your decision to transition. Happy hair growing!


----------



## angenoir (Sep 28, 2009)

Still sitting on the fence about transitioning... Currently just calling it a long stretch (I am in the 4th month of my stretch and so far so good) and in Dec I will decide whether to relax or not. But I am stalking this thread just the same. It's full of great advice and alot of encouragement.


----------



## lilanie (Sep 28, 2009)

I am transitioning right now (my daughter and I). 

It is presently about 4 inches long (did a big chop around mother's day), and my last relaxer was about 5 weeks ago. 

My long term goal is bsl, natural by the time I join the military as an officer - I am at the beginning of both those journeys.

I am subscribing to view others progress as well as post mine (once I stop wearing these hats.)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 28, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm looking forward to doing a wash and go and wearing it out (vs. wearing it in a ponytail) with a headband (of course when the weather permits).



I have so many
Puff, Wash and go (already have my gel ready), twists, twistout, braidout


----------



## -PYT (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey ladies! Just checking in.  Gonna be *6 months post on wednesday!!!!* What a milestone right lol -looks around at all the 348938493 months post veterans- 

But yes, this weekend me and my mom got denmans and I tried it out last night!  I did it how Lucky's Mom described in her Delicious Detangling Tutorial.


Co-washed in 4 sections
combed through each with a shower comb (jilbere type) until it glided through
saturated more cheapie V05 passion fruit smoothie  on the sections and went through with the denman!

That was truly my first time fully detangling and my bun will probably thank me for it later since my newgrowth wont be tangled underneath!  Check ya later girls


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 28, 2009)

6 months is a BIG deal! It was a HUGE achievement for me and definitely should be for you too 

KUTGW!!!!

P.S. I have a denman brush but it seems like too much for my fine relaxed strands. I'll save it for when I'm all natural, my fine natural hair is much stronger than the relaxed ends. Good it's working for you now 



-PYT said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking in.  Gonna be *6 months post on wednesday!!!!* What a milestone right lol -looks around at all the 348938493 months post veterans-
> 
> But yes, this weekend me and my mom got denmans and I tried it out last night!  I did it how Lucky's Mom described in her Delicious Detangling Tutorial.
> 
> ...


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 28, 2009)

HHG!!!!



lilanie said:


> I am transitioning right now (my daughter and I).
> 
> It is presently about 4 inches long (did a big chop around mother's day), and my last relaxer was about 5 weeks ago.
> 
> ...





angenoir said:


> Still sitting on the fence about transitioning... Currently just calling it a long stretch (I am in the 4th month of my stretch and so far so good) and in Dec I will decide whether to relax or not. But I am stalking this thread just the same. It's full of great advice and alot of encouragement.





scaredcurled said:


> My first post ever I had my last relaxer June 2, 2009. Currently I have braids in my hair. Just wanted to check in. My goal is to make it until 2013 on my transition wish me luck.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Mummy'sGirl!  Yeah I totally understand what you mean bout how the brush might be too rough.  I'm still a little scared of it lol...I think I will remove some of the rows.


----------



## angieluvzeek (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm 2 1/2 months relaxer free.( also did the bc).  My hair has grown a little.  I need a good hair care regimen that will increase growth and limit shrinkage.  I have tried carol daughters products, miss jessies, and komaza.  My hair type is 4a.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't believe in 6 more days I will be 10 months post!


----------



## scaredcurled (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanx for the shout out, I'll be stalking in and out


----------



## scaredcurled (Sep 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find some comparrison pix of textures or curl patterns, I have tight curls that are real shiney and fine, any help would be useful.


----------



## cocoaluv (Sep 28, 2009)

Every day I feel like BC'ing. I am trying to wait till November but its getting more and more difficult.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 28, 2009)

wow girl you are SO close!  I wish my goal was november...it's more like May 2010 (graduation ) but if i feel i'm ready, those ends are gonna go!


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey... here are my fine, tight coils:





















They're not very shiny though... one person who has shiny coils is: http://public.fotki.com/legslikewhoa/ (vainღ♥♡jane)



scaredcurled said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some comparrison pix of textures or curl patterns, I have tight curls that are real shiney and fine, any help would be useful.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm 43 weeks post whoo!


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 29, 2009)

KUTGW!!


Ekaette said:


> I'm 43 weeks post whoo!


----------



## -PYT (Sep 29, 2009)

whoa mummy's girl!  I knew your hair coiled, but its a whole headful!  I have the tiniest little coils in the most random parts of my head and whenever I find them i just squeeze em and play with em  but how do you manipulate the newgrowth when it is all so perfectly coiled together??


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't comb through my new growth once it's dried and coiled back up. This is a pic of my new growth already coiling back up (damp hair)





 I like the sound of perfectly coiled 

I have taken pictures of my new growth when I have a twistout or braidout and it's so weird seeing the difference between my coils and the curls resulting from cornrow/flat twist.

Good thing is my new growth hardly tangles up... once wet and saturated in conditioner, it's so easy to finger comb  and I make sure I detangle with a wide tooth comb after applying my leave in (the coils aren't hard to comb through while my hair's damp).

I play in my coils ALL the time, I just can't help it 



-PYT said:


> whoa mummy's girl!  I knew your hair coiled, but its a whole headful!  I have the tiniest little coils in the most random parts of my head and whenever I find them i just squeeze em and play with em  but how do you manipulate the newgrowth when it is all so perfectly coiled together??


----------



## Ltown (Sep 29, 2009)

51 weeks, I had to nip some of the relax ends off in the back they were stringy and I'm almost completely natural there.  I still have about 2 inch in the front but I think my texture is straighter there and I don't want to cut natural hair off. I'm going to post new updates on my anniversary


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking forward to your updates.



ltown said:


> 51 weeks, I had to nip some of the relax ends off in the back they were stringy and I'm almost completely natural there.  I still have about 2 inch in the front but I think my texture is straighter there and I don't want to cut natural hair off. I'm going to post new updates on my anniversary


----------



## scaredcurled (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info, your hair is beautiful.  Hopefully I'll be able to post some pics soon, on the road need to buy a cam.


----------



## BotanyGrl (Sep 29, 2009)

I crossed the one year mark a few days ago, and I'm just not feeling my hair right now. Probably going to straighten it tonight after about 5 or 6 months without heat.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 29, 2009)

BotanyGrl said:


> I crossed the one year mark a few days ago, and I'm just not feeling my hair right now. Probably going to straighten it tonight after about 5 or 6 months without heat.


Congrats! How much longer do you plan to go?


----------



## Bun Mistress (Sep 29, 2009)

8 months post tomorrow, trying my first braid out and chugging along.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2009)

I will be 23 weeks post this Friday. I've never gone past 26 weeks and I'm almost scared to take my braids out. (I won't be able to get my hair braided again for a while-$$$'s tight). I may have to try rollersetting.


----------



## BotanyGrl (Sep 30, 2009)

ltown said:


> Congrats! How much longer do you plan to go?



The initial goal was 2 years, but if I can make it 3 I'll be very happy 

I straightened my hair last night... blowdryed with a comb attachment on low heat and flatironed my hair on the lowest setting on my Sedu (250) and it came out looking like I did a soft press, stiff, weighed down. It feels like I wasted my time, but at least I learned an important lesson.

Lesson: If I want silky and sleek straight hair I need to use at least the middle setting on my Sedu which is 320 and not be extra heavy handed with the Sabino and Heat Protectant.

The good news is that I'm officially BSL, not full BSL... but my bottom layers are there after an allover 1.5-2 inch trim and I'm still going to claim it  The bad news is that I'm still not feeling my hair right now... I'm trying to get the stiff feel away and don't know what to do. For now I'm just going to do about 8 bantu knots and moisturize with a bit of coconut oil, take them down in the morning and do try to attempt the Gabbana Girl (at least I think it was her) look with some Caruso's in the morning. 

I only took pictures of my blowdry last night but I'll post more pictures (for better or worse) tomm after I use the Carusos.


----------



## Skiggle (Sep 30, 2009)

Tomorrow will be 14months..!!
:superbanana::superbanana::superbanana::superbanana::superbanana:


----------



## lilree (Sep 30, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> Congrats!!
> How are you transitioning?


 
Sometimes I where a bun, but mostly an updo with combs.  You really can't see my relaxed hair.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 30, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Tomorrow will be 14months..!!
> :superbanana::superbanana::superbanana::superbanana::superbanana:




Cool.  Way to go.


----------



## TiZi (Oct 1, 2009)

I am 13 months or 57weeks post now!!! my goal is to go at least 2 yrs..

now that I have the hang of it, its not that bad... right now I have cornrows under a wig which I love so Ill probably were 3-4 more months. Good luck to you all


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 1, 2009)

Good job ladies!!!!
KUTGW!




Skiggle said:


> Tomorrow will be 14months..!!
> :superbanana::superbanana::superbanana::superbanana::superbanana:





Ms.Wilson said:


> I am 13 months or 57weeks post now!!! my goal is to go at least 2 yrs..
> 
> now that I have the hang of it, its not that bad... right now I have cornrows under a wig which I love so Ill probably were 3-4 more months. Good luck to you all


----------



## blksndrlla (Oct 1, 2009)

I am FINALLY getting my Kinky Twist tomorrow...it is right on time b/c i am so hating looking at my hair...hopefully i won't hate looking at the kinky twist...eh, it is what it is...


----------



## Damaged but not out (Oct 2, 2009)

Just passed my 7th year anniversary as a relaxedd/texlax head. I'm done! I've always wanted to go back natural, i dont kno wat invisible barrier i was waiting to pass, but i passed it today.

Last relaxer- August 31 '09


----------



## -PYT (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats! Damaged but not out!

Your hair will thank you for it in the long run.

ON another note......6 months post  ...hope to make it to May (14 month trans)


----------



## Allandra (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm at 101 weeks post.

:wow:

I'm going to the salon tomorrow, so I'll be getting a trim.



I'm loving it.


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome to the transitioning side 


Damaged but not out said:


> Just passed my 7th year anniversary as a relaxedd/texlax head. I'm done! I've always wanted to go back natural, i dont kno wat invisible barrier i was waiting to pass, but i passed it today.
> 
> Last relaxer- August 31 '09


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 3, 2009)

Well done you!!!! Almost halfway into your transition!





-PYT said:


> Congrats! Damaged but not out!
> 
> Your hair will thank you for it in the long run.
> 
> ON another note......*6 months post*  ...hope to make it to May (14 month trans)



:wow: :wow: :wow: 
Well done!!!! I'm 41 weeks post, 60 weeks behind you! You're an inspiration 



Allandra said:


> I'm at 101 weeks post.
> 
> :wow:
> 
> ...


----------



## -PYT (Oct 3, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm at 101 weeks post.
> 
> :wow:
> 
> ...



'trim' as in the rest of those flimsy ends????


----------



## seraphinelle (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm 4 months post.  I don't know what my end date will be.  I guess when my natural hair is at a length I am most comfortable dealing with.

Mother and younger sister are also going natural.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 3, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm at 101 weeks post.
> 
> :wow:
> 
> ...


Ye, You and Southern Tease are my inspiration to long term transition. I'm excited to see the results. Post BIG picture please!


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 3, 2009)

Officially 10 months post today
ETA it looks like I have 4 inches of growth stretched out
I pulled out a ruler lol


----------



## Allandra (Oct 3, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> Well done!!!! I'm 41 weeks post, 60 weeks behind you! You're an inspiration



Aww, that is so sweet.  Thanks hun.    You're doing great.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 3, 2009)

ltown said:


> Ye, You and Southern Tease are my inspiration to long term transition. I'm excited to see the results. Post BIG picture please!


 Big pictures?  How big do you want them to be?  I thought the ones in my siggy were big enough.


----------



## seraphinelle (Oct 3, 2009)

Allandra, was there a reason why you did a long transition?


----------



## Allandra (Oct 3, 2009)

seraphinelle said:


> Allandra, was there a reason why you did a long transition?


I did a long transition because I was used to having long hair.  On top of that,  I have crazy shrinkage as you can see by my siggy pics.


----------



## growinglong777 (Oct 3, 2009)

50 weeks post and counting, will post some pics soon next week as soon as I can!


----------



## Allandra (Oct 3, 2009)

growinglong777 said:


> 50 weeks post and counting, will post some pics soon next week as soon as I can!


Way to go.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 3, 2009)

Allandra, your hair is beautiful.

I will be one year post in three weeks! Wahoo! Aiming for 18 months. Gonna get some senegalese twists on my anniversary


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 3, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I did a long transition because I was used to having long hair. On top of that, I have crazy shrinkage as you can see by my siggy pics.


 
Your hair looks beautiful in both siggy pics.  I have crazy shrinkage too and based on what I see from you I think 2 years is my best option too.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Oct 3, 2009)

It's been awhile since I checked in.  (I have to post something, so I can look at my siggy and see how long it's been since I relaxed.)  I logged on today, because I'm thinking about relaxing...  I don't know what to do.


----------



## malibu4590 (Oct 3, 2009)

I will be 80 weeks post (19 months) on the October 11th 2009 and still have no plans to BC anytime soon. Protective styling by way of wigs have made this journey painless. Hang in there everyone and keep on growing strong!


----------



## keykee (Oct 3, 2009)

I am not really sure how long its been since the last relaxer.. at least 5-6 months.  I am getting through the bit of breakage.. trying not to comb as much.. the roots are soooooo thick.  Roller setting and ORS replenishing conditioner is what is helping me get through this.. for now.  I can't wait to BC... but.. I am going to try to ride this out through the winter.  Hopefully BC.. hmm maybe in the spring. I cannot wait to see what my natural hair is going to be like.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 3, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Allandra, your hair is beautiful.
> 
> I will be one year post in three weeks! Wahoo! Aiming for 18 months. Gonna get some senegalese twists on my anniversary


Thanks.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Your hair looks beautiful in both siggy pics.  I have crazy shrinkage too and based on what I see from you I think 2 years is my best option too.


Well, we know everyone's hair is different.    My hair doesn't shrink like this in the front / sides (only in the back).


----------



## Allandra (Oct 3, 2009)

malibu4590 said:


> I will be 80 weeks post (19 months) on the October 11th 2009 and still have no plans to BC anytime soon. Protective styling by way of wigs have made this journey painless. Hang in there everyone and keep on growing strong!


Cool.  You're doing good.

How much new new growth do you have?  How much relaxed ends do you have?


----------



## Ltown (Oct 3, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Big pictures? How big do you want them to be? I thought the ones in my siggy were big enough.


 True! they are big enough!


----------



## Allandra (Oct 3, 2009)

ltown said:


> True! they are big enough!


Cool.  You know I was just sayin'.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 3, 2009)

I rescheduled my hair appointment since I got my FHI Runway flat iron this week.  I plan on using it tonight or tomorrow morning (under the dryer now doing a roller set now).


----------



## cocoaluv (Oct 3, 2009)

I did a mini chop today and put some braids in my hair because I can not handle the two textures. I went from almost BSL to just above shoulder length. This is a huge step for me!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2009)

23 weeks post!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 3, 2009)

Platinum said:


> 23 weeks post!



Congtrats Platinium!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is something I have seen posted on other forums where long termers post.  Do you think that you are "wasting" product on your relaxer hair.  I love all of my hair and I don't feel that I'm wasting product.  I love healthy hair and I'm in it for the long hual.  Any one have any comments on this?


----------



## Allandra (Oct 3, 2009)

Kiffany said:


> Here is something I have seen posted on other forums where long termers post.  Do you think that you are "wasting" product on your relaxer hair.  I love all of my hair and I don't feel that I'm wasting product.  I love healthy hair and I'm in it for the long hual.  Any one have any comments on this?



Nope.  I don't feel that way.


----------



## Chromia (Oct 3, 2009)

Kiffany said:


> Here is something I have seen posted on other forums where long termers post. Do you think that you are "wasting" product on your relaxer hair. I love all of my hair and I don't feel that I'm wasting product. I love healthy hair and I'm in it for the long hual. Any one have any comments on this?


No, I don't feel like I'm wasting products on the relaxed part of my hair. While it's still on my head I still want it to look good, have enough moisture, etc.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm glad it's not just me.  I feel the same way Chromia, its on my head and it needs to look good.  I think the only time you are wasting product is if you start Dc'ing the shed hairs in your shower comb.  

I just saw that statement posted so many times.  I never said anything but I really wanted to.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 4, 2009)

Kiffany said:


> Here is something I have seen posted on other forums where long termers post.  Do you think that you are "wasting" product on your relaxer hair.  I love all of my hair and I don't feel that I'm wasting product.  I love healthy hair and I'm in it for the long hual.  Any one have any comments on this?



I agree with you
I don't think I'm wasting product bc my relaxed hair will be around for a long time too


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 4, 2009)

Kiffany said:


> Here is something I have seen posted on other forums where long termers post. Do you think that you are "wasting" product on your relaxer hair. I love all of my hair and I don't feel that I'm wasting product. I love healthy hair and I'm in it for the long hual. Any one have any comments on this?


 
I'm agreement with a lot of you that no I don't feel like I'm wasting product. You have to keep the relaxed ends healthy if you want your new growth to be healthy too. By neglecting the relaxed hair, you could be setting up your new growth for breakage, split ends, ect. Now if I was only interested in BC-ing, I might feel differently. But since I'm in it for a while, I want all my hair taken care of including the relaxed ends.


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Same as other ladies said. I don't feel like I am wasting products because I still have at least 8.5 more months of transitioning so I need all my hair (relaxed and natural) to be healthy 


Kiffany said:


> Here is something I have seen posted on other forums where long termers post.  Do you think that you are "wasting" product on your relaxer hair.  I love all of my hair and I don't feel that I'm wasting product.  I love healthy hair and I'm in it for the long hual.  Any one have any comments on this?


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 5, 2009)

For anybody having problems detangling I found a really good youtube showing how. She is 11 months post 

Part 1

Part 2


----------



## -PYT (Oct 5, 2009)

She is SO adorable and this helps so much!  Thanks Ekaette!  I was detangling in huge sections with that denman so no wonder it seemed wrong.  I will be much more patient from now on.


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm really ready to take some scissors to it right now.  Seriously.

I'm not sure how I feel about the different textures on my head.  4 b in the back,  4a (s shaped curls) in the crown.  Weird.

I love finding curly qs and coils and playing with them.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 5, 2009)

How far along are you hairsothick?


----------



## myxdchiick (Oct 5, 2009)

I cut my hair to SL so I dont have so much frustration looking at the amount of relaxed ends i have left..My hair is between SL and APL.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm 44 weeks post!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Oct 7, 2009)

i haven't taken down my bun since sunday. i am loving the low manipulation


----------



## Allandra (Oct 7, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i haven't taken down my bun since sunday. i am loving the low manipulation


I love it when I can keep my bun in for a few days - talk about convenient.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 7, 2009)

I bunned all last week and it was such a relief getting up and going...BUT im going to the maxwell concert tomorrow so im thinking curls are on the menu...ya kno, in case he sweeps me off my feet after the show


----------



## Ltown (Oct 8, 2009)

It’s my 1 year anniversary of transitioning. I have BC 3 times in my lifetime because that is how I was told to go natural cut off the relaxer.  I always cave in because I just did not have the patience and really did not have these nice hairstyle to do while transition with shorter hair.   Well when I came here last year and read Southern tease thread (BC or transition)  I was surprise to read and learn you can transition with pony, buns, etc to natural.   I wore a ponytail most of my military career so I knew that was going to be easy so I decide I’m going to do this.  I have probably been to just about every transitioner’s or natural’s  fortki , blog or album that could get into sulking up good information.  I could only transition because of LHCF, and all the wonderful information that is share throughout this forum.  For those who are new or maybe thinking about it going natural please read, and ask questions you’ll get it here.   Thank you all! 
I have 2 inches of relaxer in the front and 1” sparingly in the back.  I think the front is looser curl than I remember but I’m going to continue to nip and transition and reevaluate in Jan 10. 
  Here is a link to my album don't know how this actually work but you can see update in album posted today. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=3930


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulations ltown!


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 8, 2009)

-PYT said:


> I bunned all last week and it was such a relief getting up and going...BUT im going to the maxwell concert tomorrow so im thinking curls are on the menu...ya kno, in case he sweeps me off my feet after the show


 
Oh yayyyy!!!! Yes do a curly do!! I'm going to see Maxwell next Tuesday.  Do tell how absolutely lovely the concert is cause I know he has you creaming.....I mean screaming.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 8, 2009)

StephElise said:


> Oh yayyyy!!!! Yes do a curly do!! I'm going to see Maxwell next Tuesday. Do tell how absolutely lovely the concert is cause I know he has you creaming.....I mean screaming.


I seen Maxwell last Friday in DC and I'm here to tell you if you are not going with your SO, have him waiting for you after


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> It’s my 1 year anniversary of transitioning. I have BC 3 times in my lifetime because that is how I was told to go natural cut off the relaxer.  I always cave in because I just did not have the patience and really did not have these nice hairstyle to do while transition with shorter hair.   Well when I came here last year and read Southern tease thread (BC or transition)  I was surprise to read and learn you can transition with pony, buns, etc to natural.   I wore a ponytail most of my military career so I knew that was going to be easy so I decide I’m going to do this.  I have probably been to just about every transitioner’s or natural’s  fortki , blog or album that could get into sulking up good information.  I could only transition because of LHCF, and all the wonderful information that is share throughout this forum.  For those who are new or maybe thinking about it going natural please read, and ask questions you’ll get it here.   Thank you all!
> I have 2 inches of relaxer in the front and 1” sparingly in the back.  I think the front is looser curl than I remember but I’m going to continue to nip and transition and reevaluate in Jan 10.
> Here is a link to my album don't know how this actually work but you can see update in album posted today.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=3930




Congratulations!!


----------



## cch24 (Oct 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> It’s my 1 year anniversary of transitioning. I have BC 3 times in my lifetime because that is how I was told to go natural cut off the relaxer.  I always cave in because I just did not have the patience and really did not have these nice hairstyle to do while transition with shorter hair.   Well when I came here last year and read Southern tease thread (BC or transition)  I was surprise to read and learn you can transition with pony, buns, etc to natural.   I wore a ponytail most of my military career so I knew that was going to be easy so I decide I’m going to do this.  I have probably been to just about every transitioner’s or natural’s  fortki , blog or album that could get into sulking up good information.  I could only transition because of LHCF, and all the wonderful information that is share throughout this forum.  For those who are new or maybe thinking about it going natural please read, and ask questions you’ll get it here.   Thank you all!
> I have 2 inches of relaxer in the front and 1” sparingly in the back.  I think the front is looser curl than I remember but I’m going to continue to nip and transition and reevaluate in Jan 10.
> Here is a link to my album don't know how this actually work but you can see update in album posted today.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=3930



congratulations! i'm four days behind you so i feel how excited you are! your curls look beautiful!! i have between 6 and 9 inches of relaxed hair all over so i'll be in this thread for at least the next year.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 8, 2009)

@StephElise:  HAHAHA!!! i'm dead! Girl you know that wasn't no typo.  I remember loving him wayyy back when i was a younger so now that I'm -ahem- grown, I had to see him.  

@ltown:  ha, funny you say that, I'm going with an ex...we're cool tho, but still boooooo 

and I did a bun with slick edges via the scarf method.  it was late last night and i was listening to maxwell......so hair took a backseat, but imma WORK IT! Tell yall bout it lata


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 8, 2009)

Have fun PYT. I am nearing my anniversary and I can't wait! I have some pictures at home of my texture and will take some on my yr anniversary to show you ladies.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 8, 2009)

ltown your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 8, 2009)

cch24 said:


> congratulations! i'm four days behind you so i feel how excited you are! your curls look beautiful!! i have between 6 and 9 inches of relaxed hair all over so i'll be in this thread for at least the next year.


 
Thank you! You'll be fine, alot of motivation here.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> ltown your hair looks beautiful!


 
Shay, thank you!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 8, 2009)

ltown said:


> It’s my 1 year anniversary of transitioning. I have BC 3 times in my lifetime because that is how I was told to go natural cut off the relaxer. I always cave in because I just did not have the patience and really did not have these nice hairstyle to do while transition with shorter hair. Well when I came here last year and read Southern tease thread (BC or transition) I was surprise to read and learn you can transition with pony, buns, etc to natural. I wore a ponytail most of my military career so I knew that was going to be easy so I decide I’m going to do this. I have probably been to just about every transitioner’s or natural’s fortki , blog or album that could get into sulking up good information. I could only transition because of LHCF, and all the wonderful information that is share throughout this forum. For those who are new or maybe thinking about it going natural please read, and ask questions you’ll get it here. Thank you all!
> I have 2 inches of relaxer in the front and 1” sparingly in the back. I think the front is looser curl than I remember but I’m going to continue to nip and transition and reevaluate in Jan 10.
> Here is a link to my album don't know how this actually work but you can see update in album posted today.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=3930


 

Nice, Congrats! I love your hair color!


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 8, 2009)

You girls are doing so well!!! keep it up.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 8, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Nice, Congrats! I love your hair color!


You know the color only shows under light, which sucks because it looks darker in person. Thank you


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 8, 2009)

it was actually easy to handle my hair today. =] i can't wait until my natural hair is the majority, and then it will get extremely easy.​


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Oct 8, 2009)

its getting cold and i need jackets. bunning will be easier to stick to now cuz i get paranoid letting my hair down cuz it rubs on my clothes


----------



## -PYT (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay ladies, here's a quick re-cap before I head to bed about the Maxwell concert.  First off, I drove 2 hrs to and from the concert because I was coming from school and YES the show was worth it!  Common killed along with Maxwell (which goes without saying).  Ladies he IS back.

But ahem, to some hair-related details...at one point, he was like "yall been holding me down since I had the big, nappy afro and I love yall for that....its a lil bit shorter now, but its still nappy -laughs sexily-" :lovedrool:

THEN!  He did this little segment where he described a night with one of us ladies (lol) and im telling yall my legs was shaking!  It's not a game lol. 

Oh, and um yes, back on topic, im still transitioning blah blah blah


----------



## malibu4590 (Oct 9, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Cool. You're doing good.
> 
> How much new new growth do you have? How much relaxed ends do you have?


 
Sorry I am just seeing your post. Thanks for the encouragement! You're doing phenomenally!

I'm not really sure how much NG I have because I've never measured it. But, by just eyeballing it, I'd say 9-10 inches.

My current length is grazing BSL and have been past or at that length since Dec 08. I've been cutting those relaxed ends slowly about once every 3 to 4 months. Sometimes I dust and other times I cut an inch.


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 9, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> it was actually easy to handle my hair today. =] i can't wait until my natural hair is the majority, and then it will get extremely easy.​


 
Hey I was wondering about that? Do you long-termers feel that the transition gets easier as you gain more natural hair to your relaxed hair? 



-PYT said:


> Okay ladies, here's a quick re-cap before I head to bed about the Maxwell concert. First off, I drove 2 hrs to and from the concert because I was coming from school and YES the show was worth it! Common killed along with Maxwell (which goes without saying). Ladies he IS back.
> 
> But ahem, to some hair-related details...at one point, he was like "yall been holding me down since I had the big, nappy afro and I love yall for that....its a lil bit shorter now, but its still nappy -laughs sexily-" :lovedrool:
> 
> ...


 
So glad you had a great time. Yeah I'm with you as far as being a long time fan of Max. Definitely taking DH with me!ver18:

But on to hair... I am now 7 mths post and for the past two days I have been having GREAT hair days due to a new product I just started using.
 And what is this product you ask?????

Silicon Mix. This stuff is the BOMB-DIG-GIT-TY!! And detangling was such a breeze after using it.


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 9, 2009)

-PYT said:


> How far along are you hairsothick?



8 months post


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 9, 2009)

-PYT said:


> Okay ladies, here's a quick re-cap before I head to bed about the Maxwell concert.  First off, I drove 2 hrs to and from the concert because I was coming from school and YES the show was worth it!  Common killed along with Maxwell (which goes without saying).  Ladies he IS back.
> 
> But ahem, to some hair-related details...at one point, he was like "yall been holding me down since I had the big, nappy afro and I love yall for that....its a lil bit shorter now, but its still nappy -laughs sexily-" :lovedrool:
> 
> ...


----------



## blksndrlla (Oct 9, 2009)

StephElise said:


> Hey I was wondering about that? Do you long-termers feel that the transition gets easier as you gain more natural hair to your relaxed hair?
> 
> 
> I don't find it easier, but that's just me... I think it would if I hadn't been doing mini-chops all of last year...so, this year I'm just letting it grow. That way i'll have long braid-outs. My hair is at an odd length. it's b/w CBL and APL w/ 15 months of new growth...so yeah.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 9, 2009)

Subscribing! Considering transitioning after stretch is over!


----------



## Chromia (Oct 9, 2009)

StephElise said:


> Hey I was wondering about that? Do you long-termers feel that the transition gets easier as you gain more natural hair to your relaxed hair?


I feel like it's easier now, but I don't think it's because I have more natural hair. The reasons it's easier for me are 1) I found great detangling products (Tresemme conditioners and Silk Elements Olive Treatment) and 2) I've gotten better at doing flat twists for my twistout.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2009)

24 weeks post!


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 10, 2009)

What hard protein treatment is stronger than aphogee 2 step? I've done a form pf protein treatment every week for the last month (aphogee 2 step, cherry lola treatment which has yogurt and braggs amino acids and baking soda)
I'm still getting breakage
What is stronger than the aphogee 2 step bc I think that's the strongest protein treatment I have. Or should I continue doing a protein treatment weekly until the breakage stops?


----------



## pmichael52172 (Oct 10, 2009)

Are you sure you are getting TOO much protein.  Too much can cause breakage too.  That's how I lost my temple areas and sides.  I'm actually hesitant to give you a stronger protein product (not knowing your hair history) so I'll just alert you to make sure you're not getting too much.

_ETA: 11 months post!  4 weeks will fly by and I'll be celebrating one year! :woohoo2: _


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 10, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> Are you sure you are getting TOO much protein.  Too much can cause breakage too.  That's how I lost my temple areas and sides.  I'm actually hesitant to give you a stronger protein product (not knowing your hair history) so I'll just alert you to make sure you're not getting too much.
> 
> _ETA: 11 months post!  4 weeks will fly by and I'll be celebrating one year! :woohoo2: _



I also do a moisture DC twice a week (aussie deeeeep 3 min, KBB DC or Pantene RnN mask or a mixture)

ETA you BC'ed?


----------



## pmichael52172 (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh okay, but even though you're moisturizing often still watch that protein.  Especially if you're natural or transitioning. 

No I haven't BC'ed, I'm just snipping away a little at a time.  Trying to keep as much length as possible.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 10, 2009)

What yall doing with your hair this weekend?


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 10, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> What yall doing with your hair this weekend?



I did a henna treatment over night, clarified (probably shouldnt have the front of my hair reall didn't apreciate it ). coconit milk/honey/nurish spa soak then rinsed, Dc'd with Jessiecurl weekly treatment, and now I'm under the dryer.  I decided this morning to try a pony tail roller set (it's my first one).  

I used to rolleset twice a week before month four hit and it was too hard to section and comb.  So Im going see f this can get me through the winter.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Oct 10, 2009)

I took out my single braids and this weekend I will be looking for new wig to rock till November


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Oct 10, 2009)

bunning. thats all i do.


----------



## blksndrlla (Oct 10, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> What hard protein treatment is stronger than aphogee 2 step? I've done a form pf protein treatment every week for the last month (aphogee 2 step, cherry lola treatment which has yogurt and braggs amino acids and baking soda)
> I'm still getting breakage
> What is stronger than the aphogee 2 step bc I think that's the strongest protein treatment I have. Or should I continue doing a protein treatment weekly until the breakage stops?


 
Some people's hair doesn't like the two-step. I know some people respond better to the 2-minute or either the Joico K-pak...

Are you sure it is protein? I saw that you are DCing too...are your strands crunchy or mushy... it just seems like a lot of protein not to be responding. It could be the way you are detangling...what you are detangling with...etc...


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 10, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> Some people's hair doesn't like the two-step. I know some people respond better to the 2-minute or either the Joico K-pak...
> 
> Are you sure it is protein? I saw that you are DCing too...are your strands crunchy or mushy... it just seems like a lot of protein not to be responding. It could be the way you are detangling...what you are detangling with...etc...



They're not mushy or crunchy
The strands feel fine, it's just when I do any style that requires second day hair 
I can't wrap to save my life so I put my hair in a loose pony and when I have to comb it back in the morning I get broken pieces
You could be right, maybe it's what I'm combing with


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 10, 2009)

omg my chi broke, and i couldn't exchange. i'm feeling kind of scared now. i have tried wet transition styles before, but i had so many tangles and breakage. i sort of feel pressured to just give in and bc now. i will give myself until december to see if i can work with the two textures without my flatiron. if i can't, then i will be chopping early, even though i hate short stupid hair and i'm not as pretty with it.​


----------



## Bun Mistress (Oct 10, 2009)

I did My first ponytail roller set and this will be a keeper for the winter.  I did blow out the roots (they weren't dry).  I want to try a better detangling conditioner.  Thinking silicon mix after the DC.  Any thoughts?


----------



## -PYT (Oct 10, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> omg my chi broke, and i couldn't exchange. i'm feeling kind of scared now. i have tried wet transition styles before, but i had so many tangles and breakage. i sort of feel pressured to just give in and bc now. i will give myself until december to see if i can work with the two textures without my flatiron. if i can't, then i will be chopping early, even though i hate short stupid hair and i'm not as pretty with it.​



How many months post are you again?  Have you flat-ironed this whole transition?  I just used a CHI las night and im in love fa real...I feel like using heat more often now  but mostly I've been bunning a lot lately...this natural hair is getting strong against the flimsy relaxed strands!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 10, 2009)

I got the BC itch today. Almost went to town and got some shears but I turned around. I purposely keep my scissors in my car for that reason.

I am going to do the McDonald's straw twist and Curl method. I hope it turns out good!


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 10, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> omg my chi broke, and i couldn't exchange. i'm feeling kind of scared now. i have tried wet transition styles before, but i had so many tangles and breakage. i sort of feel pressured to just give in and bc now. i will give myself until december to see if i can work with the two textures without my flatiron. if i can't, then i will be chopping early, even though i hate short stupid hair and i'm not as pretty with it.​



How many months post are you?


----------



## Ltown (Oct 11, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> I got the BC itch today. Almost went to town and got some shears but I turned around. I purposely keep my scissors in my car for that reason.
> 
> I am going to do the McDonald's straw twist and Curl method. I hope it turns out good!


 
Don't do it you are not ready we already talked about this


----------



## Ltown (Oct 11, 2009)

Ladies, please go see Blackbarbies transition progress  2 years and 8 months. 


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=408158


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 11, 2009)

i'm 8 months post, yal. =[​


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2009)

I took out some of my braids today and for me to be 24 weeks post, I was expecting more NG then what I actually have. It looks like I have about 2 inches of NG. I guess I have to try a growth aid.


----------



## scaredcurled (Oct 12, 2009)

If its any consolation, I read on this site that hair grows at different rates on one head, maybe once all of it has been taken out you might be surprised. Good luck Ms Platinum.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah I totally agree with scaredcurled, Platinum.  You are right behind me in this transition and I think I only have about 2 inches.  Don't focus so much on growth, though, because even when we dont know it our hair is growing.  Just at its own pace  I'm sure it won't seem like a lot of newgrowth to us til we hit 9 months or so.

OH! and keep it up vain jane!  no sad faces lol.  I might go cop a GVP ceramic iron this week.  we'll see...


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 12, 2009)

^^^^^
I agree everyone smile..
Transitoning is a learning
experinece..trust me growth will come!!


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 12, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i'm 8 months post, yal. =[​



Me too girl!  *high five*


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Oct 12, 2009)

HHG ladies.....I'm the baby of the bunch, I'm only 16weeks into my transition.  I definitely have a LONG way to go.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2009)

Neek-a-Nator said:


> HHG ladies.....I'm the baby of the bunch, I'm only 16weeks into my transition. I definitely have a LONG way to go.


 

Congratulations on your decision to transition.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Platinum, I feel like I'm officially part of the group now.  I can't wait to get back to where I was before I relaxed yet again.  This will be my THIRD BC.  I was BSL.....now I'm starting all over again.  At this point I have appr 2inches of NG.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 12, 2009)

Neek-a-Nator said:


> HHG ladies.....I'm the baby of the bunch, I'm only 16weeks into my transition. I definitely have a LONG way to go.


Congrats on your transition! There are many others like you that have successful transition you'll be fine we are here to support you.


----------



## shtow (Oct 12, 2009)

Just introducing myself to the thread! My last touch up was July 29, 2009.  Right now I'm trying to see how far I can go because I had the strongest itch to relax yesterday.  My hair broke off in one side in the back due to my stylist not neutralizing properly.  I told myself either I'm gonna transition, or learn to do my own relaxers.  Well, when I got the urge to relax yesterday, I looked up all the self relax threads and I just knew I could not do it .  Too complicated for my life lol.  

Anyhoo, true story, I made the decision to transition for 2 reasons.  1- I sold my Sedu and repurchased a CHI.  My CHI gets at my NG sooo much better.  My CHI has really helped me to stretch.  And 2 - I was crying my eyes out a few weeks ago and my NG reverted from the tears and I thought it was so beautiful.  Me being a fool, I'm red-eyed and playing in my NG

So yeah, I just wanted to tell my story and formally introduce myself to this thread.  I have a feeling just based on how my hair feels on wash day that I'm gonna have to invest in a good  conditioner for detangling (I'm thinking Trader Joe's con).....


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to all the new transitioners!!


----------



## Sequoia (Oct 12, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I took out some of my braids today and for me to be 24 weeks post, I was expecting more NG then what I actually have. It looks like I have about 2 inches of NG. I guess I have to try a growth aid.



I felt the same way a few months into my transition but now I think it's growing at a decent rate. Give it time and you'll probably find that your hair is growing at a good rate too. As scaredcurled said, some sections might be growing faster than others.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 12, 2009)

For the past two days I've been thinking of bc'ing.  I won't I just want to be natural already.  As soon as I can pull my natural hair into a pony it's on.  I was also thinking I am doing a terrible job of documenting this transition.  I'm just lazy .


----------



## -PYT (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome everyone!!! and Shtow, you're only feeding my urge to straighten my hair.  keep it coming! 

oh, and you must have been laying down crying? lol just guessing


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks ltown.  

Welcome Shtow........Yes, I think some good conitioner that works for YOUR hair will be in order.  Makes your hair more manegable in relation to the two textures and it also softens it.  I'm a 4a....I know this cause this is my 3rd time transitioning and after I was and condition I can comb my hair with a small comb easily after detangling, not a nightmare at all.


----------



## blksndrlla (Oct 12, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I took out some of my braids today and for me to be 24 weeks post, I was expecting more NG then what I actually have. It looks like I have about 2 inches of NG. I guess I have to try a growth aid.


 
I tripped over my growth for a while, but when I quit it seemed to be growing. What I really think is my hair doesn't grow much during certain months and other months it is like wild fire. Overall, I don't have a TON of newgrowth for as long as I have been going, but hey...why trip over growth rate. Not too much to do in that area...just make sure you have the healthiest ng possible!

Welcome to all the new transitioners!!!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Oct 12, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> I tripped over my growth for a while, but when I quit it seemed to be growing. What I really think is my hair doesn't grow much during certain months and other months it is like wild fire. Overall, I don't have a TON of newgrowth for as long as I have been going, but hey...why trip over growth rate. Not too much to do in that area...just make sure you have the healthiest ng possible!
> 
> Welcome to all the new transitioners!!!


 
You are absolutely right, I notice that my hair grows at different rates throught out the year, so if it's slow right now, you may notice an increased growth rate at a later time.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 12, 2009)

45 weeks post today!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Oct 12, 2009)

i can now do a decent sized unassisted bun! my hair is growing!


----------



## shtow (Oct 12, 2009)

-PYT said:


> Welcome everyone!!! and Shtow, you're only feeding my urge to straighten my hair.  keep it coming!
> 
> oh, and you must have been laying down crying? lol just guessing



Yes I was laying down crying...well... I was all over the place too. LOL You know it was an Oscar worthy scene when all my roots reverted (not just the front)!
And yes, I *love *my CHI.  I straightened on Saturday and my roots look relaxer straight.  Hopefully I can make it thru the week without reversion.  The thing I like about the CHI as opposed to other relaxers is it really gets to the NG


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome new transitioners!

So, my TnC came out like poop.. yuck.. never again.

I resisted the urge to BC and I am back in a bun with a braid going across the front (Traycee hair style)

I am kinda ready to be natural but I am aiming for pony tail length. I just can't do the short hair ya know?

Only two weeks until I get braids. I got the HH LTR leave in and OMG... so divine!!!!


----------



## shtow (Oct 12, 2009)

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Thanks ltown.
> 
> Welcome Shtow........Yes, I think some good conitioner that works for YOUR hair will be in order.  Makes your hair more manegable in relation to the two textures and it also softens it.  I'm a 4a....I know this cause this is my 3rd time transitioning and after I was and condition I can comb my hair with a small comb easily after detangling, not a nightmare at all.



Thank You for the welcome! You are so right. The line of demarcation is no joke and in need of TLC...


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 12, 2009)

I updated my Fotki!

Also - I know detangling is a big deal for all transitoners - esp when it comes to babying that line of demarcation. Lately, I picked up a bottle of Amla Oil from my local Indian/Asian Market and it works miracles. I spray my hair a bit to dampen, massage in the oil, and let it sit. I makes my hair super fluffy and soft - has a distinct odor, but that rinses clean. I do it as a prepoo then detangle and section my hair before I hope in the shower.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 12, 2009)

How's everyone doing with their transition?

The picture in my siggy was taken today.  I currently have about 1/2 inch of relaxed hair left (on the sides / front).  The next time I wash my hair, I'll probably use my own shears to snip the remaining relaxed ends.

I'm very happy with my current length (when it's straightened).  Right now, my length goal is bra strap length (when straightened).  It looks like I'm a little below arm pit length now.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2009)

Allandra said:


> How's everyone doing with their transition?
> 
> The picture in my siggy was taken today. I currently have about 1/2 inch of relaxed hair left (on the sides / front). The next time I wash my hair, I'll probably use my own shears to snip the remaining relaxed ends.
> 
> I'm very happy with my current length (when it's straightened). Right now, my length goal is bra strap length (when straightened). It looks like I'm a little below arm pit length now.


 
Your hair is pretty!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 12, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> For the past two days I've been thinking of bc'ing. I won't I just want to be natural already. As soon as I can pull my natural hair into a pony it's on. I was also thinking I am doing a terrible job of documenting this transition. I'm just lazy .


Do you have a detangle spray to make the ng manageable? It getting cold so hide your hair and you won't think about bc.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 12, 2009)

ltown said:


> Do you have a detangle spray to make the ng manageable? It getting cold so hide your hair and you won't think about bc.


 
That is something I am working on right now. So far I like Afroveda's Ginseng Detangler and Hairveda's Hydrasilica.  I will be trying Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee today.  I like to have 2-3 products in each category that way if you run out you have backups.


----------



## chelleyrock (Oct 12, 2009)

Allandra said:


> How's everyone doing with their transition?
> 
> The picture in my siggy was taken today. I currently have about 1/2 inch of relaxed hair left (on the sides / front). The next time I wash my hair, I'll probably use my own shears to snip the remaining relaxed ends.
> 
> I'm very happy with my current length (when it's straightened). Right now, my length goal is bra strap length (when straightened). It looks like I'm a little below arm pit length now.


 
10 months and counting.  I'm wearing braidouts right now and only straighten maybe monthly or for special occassions.  My major issue is dry roots (maybe my hair doesn't like airdrying) and detangling the crown area. 

I'm trying to make it to 2 years like you Allandra.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

You are soo right.  I thought it was just me.  I tried the detangling with conditioner.  HORRIBLE!  I loose soo much hair!  And its my relaxed hair thats the problem.  In the middle of my head, it knots up and tangles.  I am going to try detangle FIRST to get those shed hairs out.  Hopefully this works better.  Because detangling after is a nightmare for me.



TRANZ4LAST said:


> I am going to sound contrary here.But I must tell _my_ truth
> I think the best way for one definitely depends on the individual hair . My ng is very fine and really dense, with straight relaxed ends. Long layered MBL. about 5mos. post.
> 
> I apply oil like grapeseed, vatika, etc and very gently detangle in small sections.Sometimes I'll put a cap on and sit under the dryer for 15 min first. I start with my fingers and use a seamless comb on each section braid in sections to wash. This gets my shed hair out and keeps hair on _my _head .
> ...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Oct 12, 2009)

Allandra said:


> How's everyone doing with their transition?
> 
> The picture in my siggy was taken today. I currently have about 1/2 inch of relaxed hair left (on the sides / front). The next time I wash my hair, I'll probably use my own shears to snip the remaining relaxed ends.
> 
> I'm very happy with my current length (when it's straightened). Right now, my length goal is bra strap length (when straightened). It looks like I'm a little below arm pit length now.


 
Your hair looks great ... I admire you for the long transition.  Will you ever wear your hair natural?


----------



## Allandra (Oct 12, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> Your hair looks great ... I admire you for the long transition.  Will you ever wear your hair natural?


I have - in curly ponytails.  It's getting cooler here now tho.


----------



## blksndrlla (Oct 12, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I updated my Fotki!
> 
> Also - I know detangling is a big deal for all transitoners - esp when it comes to babying that line of demarcation. Lately, I picked up a bottle of Amla Oil from my local Indian/Asian Market and it works miracles. I spray my hair a bit to dampen, massage in the oil, and let it sit. I makes my hair super fluffy and soft - has a distinct odor, but that rinses clean. I do it as a prepoo then detangle and section my hair before I hope in the shower.


 
I bought the powder to make my own...but it has just been sitting there...lol. I guess I will get it brewing this weekend after I take out these $160 kinky twists that look like my the begininnings of locs...after 1 week! I just can't catch a fake hair break...


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies! Transition's going well... Nothing new to report. I'm 42.5 weeks (almost 10 months) post and I'm still aiming for June 2010 (18 months) as my earliest date to cut of all my relaxed ends. 

I am currently in my braids (no extensions) and will try to keep them in for 3 weeks (1 week longer than my usual 2 weeks). If it works out fine, I think I'll change to 3 weeks in braids, 1 week in braidouts/twistouts... I'll see. I cowash and DC while in the braids and my hair always feels so soft and strong when I take them out. 





HHG Ladies!!!


----------



## diva24 (Oct 14, 2009)

Counter in my siggy. That went pretty quickly. It has been a year already.


----------



## blksndrlla (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats on all of the milestones!

Random story
I took out my kinky twist last night. So, after detangling I had a major faux fro...I sent a pic to my SO and he called immediately! He kept going on abt how sexy the natural is on me and how it fits me. It made me smile and feel reassured b/c I used to be referred to as Hawaiian Silky. He wanted me to rock out today, but maybe in the future. Yep, he's a keeper . (Well, I already knew that!!!)


----------



## Ltown (Oct 14, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I have - in curly ponytails. It's getting cooler here now tho.


 
Allandra, you'll be BC soon how does it feel? I was thinking since we both will only making small chop I'm going to call it SC If I started that you can imagine how piss off the board would get 


53 weeks post protective styling for the winter, hanging on to 2" of relax hair


----------



## Allandra (Oct 14, 2009)

ltown said:


> Allandra, you'll be BC soon how does it feel? I was thinking since we both will only making small chop I'm going to call it SC If I started that you can imagine how piss off the board would get
> 
> 
> 53 weeks post protective styling for the winter, hanging on to 2" of relax hair


Girl, I have 1/2 inch of relaxed hair left.  You know this ain't no BC.    I'll be snipping it off myself soon.  The relaxed hair is only on the sides / front, back has been all natural (grows faster).


----------



## pmichael52172 (Oct 16, 2009)

:woohoo2:  Got my hair done yesterday and my stylist said I have about 1-1.5 inches of relaxed hair left.  She says I'm waaay ahead of schedule and my transition should be complete in January.  I'm SO excited.  We can then start focusing on length.  I wanted to get color once all the relaxed hair was out but I think I'll wait until I get more length and then add color to "show it off".


----------



## naturallygoldie (Oct 16, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> :woohoo2:  Got my hair done yesterday and my stylist said I have about 1-1.5 inches of relaxed hair left.  She says I'm waaay ahead of schedule and my transition should be complete in January.  I'm SO excited.  We can then start focusing on length.  I wanted to get color once all the relaxed hair was out but I think I'll wait until I get more length and then add color to "show it off".


 

Congratz!!!!!!!!

How long is ur natural hair?


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 16, 2009)

Well I'm new to this site  !  Hello everyone.   I'm 11 weeks post, BSL, maybe 4a and have about 1.5 inches of NG.  I chickened out and scheduled an appt for next weekend for a retouch.  I think I will either cancel it or get a pampered shampoo.

I chose to become natural after reading two posts, *"If you woke up with MBL hair, would you want it relaxed or natural?"* and *"How long 'til your hair journey ends?"*. Both really got me to thinking. I'm 40 now and don't want to be an older woman with relaxed hair. Also, I love the thickness and health from natural hair.  I'm a big fan of Oprah's hair and other natural YouTube celebs.

I'm trying to hang in there and yes I have my DH's support.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Oct 16, 2009)

Well I haven't cut or snipped anything since I started my transition.  I'm scared of the hairdresser right now ... but I need to find one in Baltimore who would take extra special care of my fragile hair so I can do some mini chops.  Any suggestions, ladies in or around Baltimore.  Thanks.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 16, 2009)

SherylsTresses said:


> Well I'm new to this site  ! Hello everyone.  I'm 11 weeks post, BSL, maybe 4a and have about 1.5 inches of NG. I chickened out and scheduled an appt for next weekend for a retouch. I think I will either cancel it or get a pampered shampoo.
> 
> I chose to become natural after reading two posts, *"If you woke up with MBL hair, would you want it relaxed or natural?"* and *"How long 'til your hair journey ends?"*. Both really got me to thinking. I'm 40 now and don't want to be an older woman with relaxed hair. Also, I love the thickness and health from natural hair. I'm a big fan of Oprah's hair and other natural on YouTube celebs .
> 
> I'm trying to hang in there and yes I have my DH's support.


 
Welcome to the thread! You'll have alot of support here too!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 16, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> :woohoo2: Got my hair done yesterday and my stylist said I have about 1-1.5 inches of relaxed hair left. She says I'm waaay ahead of schedule and my transition should be complete in January. I'm SO excited. We can then start focusing on length. I wanted to get color once all the relaxed hair was out but I think I'll wait until I get more length and then add color to "show it off".


 
Great transition congrats!


----------



## pmichael52172 (Oct 16, 2009)

naturallygoldie said:


> Congratz!!!!!!!!
> 
> How long is ur natural hair?


 
I would say nape length in the back (that's all natural) and the sides just to the earlobe anf the front maybe past my eyes.  I started with a tapered asymetrical bob which is why the transition is not as long.  I'll make my albulm public when I get to a computer


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Transitioning is going pretty well.  I had my hair in a braidout on Wednesday and did a flexirod set for yesterday.  I was tired of looking at the two textures.  It's back in a bun today.  I think I will try my caruso set on Monday. I want to try bantu knots and pin curls again.  They weren't successful the first couple of times I tried but I'm willing to give them each another shot.


----------



## Bublin (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey

I'm joining in too.  I'm only 3 months post right now.

I just can't detangle without ripping out lots of hair so instead of giving up and relaxing i'm just going to the salon every few weeks - get them to wash, detangle and cornrow (sans extensions) - until i get enough natural hair to chop off the ends.

This is my 2nd attempt at being natural and i'm ultra determined not to give up this time.


----------



## shtow (Oct 16, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> Well I haven't cut or snipped anything since I started my transition.  I'm scared of the hairdresser right now ... but I need to find one in Baltimore who would take extra special care of my fragile hair so I can do some mini chops.  Any suggestions, ladies in or around Baltimore.  Thanks.



Tracey from Salon Avenue in Owings Mills.  She is very gentle with the hair and will not cut more than you instruct.  She uses the products you ask and only does what you tell her to do. Before she picks up a comb, she asks if its ok. Ill PM you her number.

eta: here is the thread I wrote on the salon.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=200897


----------



## Chromia (Oct 16, 2009)

SherylsTresses said:


> Well I'm new to this site  ! Hello everyone.  I'm 11 weeks post, BSL, maybe 4a and have about 1.5 inches of NG. I chickened out and scheduled an appt for next weekend for a retouch. I think I will either cancel it or get a pampered shampoo.
> 
> I chose to become natural after reading two posts, *"If you woke up with MBL hair, would you want it relaxed or natural?"* and *"How long 'til your hair journey ends?"*. Both really got me to thinking. I'm 40 now and don't want to be an older woman with relaxed hair. Also, I love the thickness and health from natural hair. I'm a big fan of Oprah's hair and other natural YouTube celebs.
> 
> I'm trying to hang in there and yes I have my DH's support.


 
Welcome! I know what you mean about not wanting to become an older woman with relaxed hair. I feel the same way. That's great that your DH supports you on this!


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 16, 2009)

Chromia said:


> Welcome! I know what you mean about not wanting to become an older woman with relaxed hair. I feel the same way. That's great that your DH supports you on this!


 

ITA: I too no longer wanted to have to depend on my stylist to get a perm/relaxer every 6-8 weeks. I've finally reached a point in my life where I can truly say that I am happy with the direction my hair is going! And this is all being done by my own two hands.


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 16, 2009)

Bublin said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm joining in too. I'm only 3 months post right now.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Bublin! to the group. Why not let us all know your reggie and what you do when you detangle. I'm sure there are quite a few of us here that can give you some pointers to help you out.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey lovely ladies!  

I was sooo busted this week.  Lazy and the weather sucked (no sunlight!) and the cloudiness had me down in the dumps!  All I did was push my hair back in the same ol bun all week and today I definitely had the fuzzy halo goin lol 

But soon as I left work, whaddya kno, the sun was shining!  I came home, washed, DC'd with ORS replenishing pack in detangled/plaited sections, then rinsed out and blow-dryed (with denman!).  Flat-ironed with the chi and i feel like a new woman! 

anywho, here's some pics...forgive the flash and size...and the angles


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2009)

25 weeks post!


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 17, 2009)

Platinum said:


> 25 weeks post!



Congratulations!!


----------



## Allandra (Oct 17, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> :woohoo2:  Got my hair done yesterday and my stylist said I have about 1-1.5 inches of relaxed hair left.  She says I'm waaay ahead of schedule and my transition should be complete in January.  I'm SO excited.  We can then start focusing on length.  I wanted to get color once all the relaxed hair was out but I think I'll wait until I get more length and then add color to "show it off".


Wow, that's great.  You'll be natural in no time at all.


----------



## silentdove13 (Oct 17, 2009)

I actually do not remember when I did my last perm, July or August. Anyways, I have officially decided to go back to my natural hair but I have no idea where to start except for stop perming my hair. I know I do not plan on cutting it into a short look but letting the perm grow out.

Where do I start?


----------



## Chromia (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^I think one place to start is to think about styles you want to wear - buns, twistouts, twists, etc. Or maybe you'll want to rollerset, flat iron, or something else.

Just remember to be extra gentle when detangling, especially at the line of demarcation. If you haven't already found a conditioner you like, you can try different ones to see which works best for you.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey ladies.

I took the plunge and straightened. I cut about 4 inches off last month and let's say after a lil humidity hit my hair, I am BSL again. I was BSL BEFORE I transitioned and THOUGHT I cut my hair to grazing SL, but I guess I am wrong. I am looking at the length like, wow!

Anyway, my hair is healthy and that's all that matters.
I pre-pooed with Queen Helene and Vatkia with heat (body heat from exercise, plastic cap, scarf and baseball cap). My NG has NEVER been so soft. If I had shears, I woulda BC'ed. Straight up. OMG!!! I am still in shock.

I washed with my CON, and DC'ed with some EVOO, Vatika Oil, and Pantene Relaxed and Natural. The DC literally melted on my hair from the pre-poo. My hair is so shiny and lovely! I am so in looooove.

Anyway, still tryna go for another year until I BC. This is so hard as I want to be natural NOW! lol


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Oct 17, 2009)

You make me want to try a pre-poo, never did it before, but you make it sound soooo GOOD.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 18, 2009)

I have never pre-pooed before either. I think it is so worth it! I pre-pooed on dry hair, if that matters any.


----------



## Foufie (Oct 18, 2009)

I have been reading this site for months and I finally subscribed....i wasn't being cheap, I forgot my paypal password.. 
I am almost 7 months relaxer. I have about 5-6 inches of NG and about 1-2 inches of relaxed ends left. I started from a short hair cut (asymmetrical bob). I have been trimming it myself mostly cause I hate the ends sticking out of my RCF (rockn curly fro). I want to go have the final BC done, but I am sort of scared they will cut some of my NG.

Who will do you ladies BC?

Right now my Regi is:

Cowash
Detangle
Mositurize
Seal
and then rock my fro. Will be getting corn rolls for the next 2-3 weeks though.

Anyway so excited to be here!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2009)

Foufie said:


> I have been reading this site for months and I finally subscribed....i wasn't being cheap, I forgot my paypal password..
> I am almost 7 months relaxer. I have about 5-6 inches of NG and about 1-2 inches of relaxed ends left. I started from a short hair cut (asymmetrical bob). I have been trimming it myself mostly cause I hate the ends sticking out of my RCF (rockn curly fro). I want to go have the final BC done, but I am sort of scared they will cut some of my NG.
> 
> Who will do you ladies BC?
> ...


----------



## blksndrlla (Oct 19, 2009)

Foufie said:


> I have been reading this site for months and I finally subscribed....i wasn't being cheap, I forgot my paypal password..
> I am almost 7 months relaxer. I have about 5-6 inches of NG and about 1-2 inches of relaxed ends left. I started from a short hair cut (asymmetrical bob). I have been trimming it myself mostly cause I hate the ends sticking out of my RCF (rockn curly fro). I want to go have the final BC done, but I am sort of scared they will cut some of my NG.
> 
> Who will do you ladies BC?
> ...


 
My SO and I will cut my hair together...Depending how it ends up I will get it shaped later, but it is too emotional for me to share with some random stylist...that's just me.


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 19, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> My SO and I will cut my hair together...Depending how it ends up I will get it shaped later, but it is too emotional for me to share with some random stylist...that's just me.


 

That's what I think I want to do as well. Have me and DH grab the scissors and just do it!  That way I can ensure that nothing that I don't want cut off won't be cut off.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm still holding on. For those that don't have siggies turned on, I'm a little over 23 months post. I've decided to keep my hair straight for the fall/winter. 

My boo took this pic earlier for me. I've made the decision to maintain somewhere between BSL and MBL hair.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 20, 2009)

54 weeks post, I'm snipping ends off myself not much left about 2" in front all natural in the back!


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 20, 2009)

10 months post today 

(In weeks: 43.5 weeks)

Hope you're all doing well... 

ltown pics when you are all natural please


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 20, 2009)

congrats mummysgirl!! 
I've said it before But i'll say it again, i love your siggy styles.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 20, 2009)

I did a rollerset, airdried, and flat iron my roots.  My hair looks lovely.   I'm currently 11 weeks post.  I sooooo badly want the long, thick and healthy hair that comes with being natural.  I'm also trying to give up makeup.  We'll see how that turns out. 

I'm still gloating over Oprah's, Leobody's and Longhairdontcare's natural locks.


----------



## silentdove13 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Chromia.  This is going to take some getting use to and patience on my part but I plan to sick with it.



Chromia said:


> ^^^I think one place to start is to think about styles you want to wear - buns, twistouts, twists, etc. Or maybe you'll want to rollerset, flat iron, or something else.
> 
> Just remember to be extra gentle when detangling, especially at the line of demarcation. If you haven't already found a conditioner you like, you can try different ones to see which works best for you.


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks so much! 

I don't know how my transition would have gone without them 



Sapphire_chic said:


> congrats mummysgirl!!
> I've said it before But i'll say it again, i love your siggy styles.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 20, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I'm still holding on. For those that don't have siggies turned on, I'm a little over 23 months post. I've decided to keep my hair straight for the fall/winter.
> 
> My boo took this pic earlier for me. I've made the decision to maintain somewhere between BSL and MBL hair.


 
I think I will keep my hair straight throughout the winter too.

How long would you say your natural hair is? I wanna stay at BSL too and i am wondering how long should I anticipate transitioning. How long was your hair when it was long enough to put in a ponytail?


----------



## Eisani (Oct 20, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> I think I will keep my hair straight throughout the winter too.
> 
> How long would you say your natural hair is? I wanna stay at BSL too and i am wondering how long should I anticipate transitioning. How long was your hair when it was long enough to put in a ponytail?


My natural hair is just past APL @ this point. I started transitioning when I was BSL so my hair has always been long enough for a ponytail. My hair grew to just touching WL, but it was just too much for me so I had it cut to BSL back in May and I've been maintaining that length since then. I won't go past MBL, at least not for a while.


----------



## Garner (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations Eisani, Mummysgirl and Itown for reaching your milestones.  This is definitely motivating!!!


----------



## Eisani (Oct 20, 2009)

Garner said:


> Congratulations Eisani, Mummysgirl and Itown for reaching your milestones.  This is definitely motivating!!!


Long time no see! How are you coming along?


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 20, 2009)

Eisani said:


> My natural hair is just past APL @ this point. I started transitioning when I was BSL so my hair has always been long enough for a ponytail. My hair grew to just touching WL, but it was just too much for me so I had it cut to BSL back in May and I've been maintaining that length since then. I won't go past MBL, at least not for a while.


 

thank you for your reply!

Sorry for ll the questions, but how long into your transition where you able to put your natural hair in a ponytail?


----------



## Eisani (Oct 20, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> thank you for your reply!
> 
> Sorry for ll the questions, but how long into your transition where you able to put your natural hair in a ponytail?


Maybe I'm misunderstanding the question, but I was workin with bsl hair when I started to transition so I was never UNable to wear my hair in a ponytail. If you mean the actual natural hair, not including the previously relaxed hair, I'm not really sure. Since my hair was already a decent length I didn't (don't) pay attention to the natural vs relaxed parts of my hair when I was (am) doing a pony or bun.


----------



## Garner (Oct 20, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Eisani*
> Long time no see! How are you coming along?



I am now at 15mos and I am at aprox APL after a recent 1.5 inch trim.  I am washing or co-washing weekly, wearing protective styles, using henna and ayurvedic oils and  products that increase moisture retention and manageability.  I am taking it one day at a time and praying for continued patience in this journey.  I will say to all, it gets better as time passes and you know what products are best for your hair.  I would love to get pass 23 mos!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 20, 2009)

i miss my flat iron.​


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 20, 2009)

46 weeks post! In 6 weeks I'll be 1 year post


----------



## Ltown (Oct 21, 2009)

Garner said:


> Congratulations Eisani, Mummysgirl and Itown for reaching your milestones. This is definitely motivating!!!


 
Thank you, you are doing great with your transition too!


----------



## LuyshuZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Checking in... 18 months, 2 weeks, and 6 days since my last relaxer.


----------



## Garner (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats Luyshuz!!!  Wonderful!!!


----------



## Eisani (Oct 21, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i miss my flat iron.​


Is there a particular reason why you aren't using it?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Oct 21, 2009)

ugh. i wish it was 2 years already so i can like my length and chop! lol


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm putting braids in soon
Every time I wash my hair I tuck my relaxed ends away and see what I would look like if I BC'ed
I really want to make it to at least 18 months so I have to save my hair from myself lol

Here's a pic. I tried getting as many relaxed ends out of the way as possible


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Same here... 18 months minimum! You have A LOT of growth and your hair's so thick, love it!

@ the sunglasses & lips!


Ekaette said:


> I'm putting braids in soon
> Every time I wash my hair I tuck my relaxed ends away and see what I would look like if I BC'ed
> I really want to make it to at least 18 months so I have to save my hair from myself lol
> 
> Here's a pic. I tried getting as many relaxed ends out of the way as possible


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2009)

26 weeks post!


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Time flies doesn't it? 
Well done and KUTGW!!!

HHG!



Platinum said:


> 26 weeks post!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Time flies doesn't it?
> Well done and KUTGW!!!
> 
> HHG!


 
Yes it does. Thanks. I love your transitioning styles! on your progress!


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 23, 2009)

Platinum said:


> 26 weeks post!



Awesoooome you're almost at 6 months!


----------



## peachykeen843 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi everyone! I, too, am tranisitioning! Yeeeaaaaaa! I haven't had a relaxer for about four and a half months. So far it has been fairly easy, but I feel it may become harder as time continues (as far as hairstyles goes).  My decision to do this is because I wanted something new. I've had many hairstyles, except for dreads and bald, and felt it was time to go natural for the sake of my hair, as well as my sanity. I've ordered Mega-Tek, suggestion from other post, because I have breakage at the top of my hair, due to stress. I look forward to tips and encouragement from everyone. I'm extremely new to this and not familiar with all the terminology that's used, so if anyone can tell me where to go so I can understand everyone better,I'd appreciate that. i.e., 4a.  

Oh! I'm looking at transitioning for about 2 years, is this harder than doing the BC in 1 year?


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Oct 23, 2009)

Peachykeen! There's a newbie handbook that helps alot. Also, if you type in "acronyms" in the search, there are threads that let you know what they mean.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Oct 23, 2009)

19 months! woooooooooooooo!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome new transitioner!


----------



## Allandra (Oct 23, 2009)

I'll be at 104 weeks (2 YEARS) tomorrow.  I plan on washing my hair this weekend and snipping off the remainder of the relaxed hair (about 1/2 inch).  This has been such an exciting journey for me.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 23, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'll be at 104 weeks (2 YEARS) tomorrow. I plan on washing my hair this weekend and snipping off the remainder of the relaxed hair (about 1/2 inch). This has been such an exciting journey for me.


 
 Great I know it will feel good have you narrow down your products for natural hair yet?


----------



## Allandra (Oct 23, 2009)

ltown said:


> Great I know it will feel good have you narrow down your products for natural hair yet?


I'm still using Giovanni products, SheScentIt.com products, Carol's Daughter products and my good ole Sabino Moisture Block.  I've been using these for a while now.


----------



## blksndrlla (Oct 23, 2009)

I was so excited that I had hair that lasted more than 1 day...I had small twists in for a week. I rolled the ends with satin rollers...the ones with the wire. I took out the twists tonight...This is the result...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 24, 2009)

i finally flat ironed my hair and i feel great.​


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Is there a particular reason why you aren't using it?



it broke =[ i finally picked up a new one though and i feel much better. i am a heat addict.​


----------



## Ltown (Oct 24, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> I was so excited that I had hair that lasted more than 1 day...I had small twists in for a week. I rolled the ends with satin rollers...the ones with the wire. I took out the twists tonight...This is the result...


 
It came out cute, I have those roller and need to try that out. I still don't like my twistout.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 24, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'll be at 104 weeks (2 YEARS) tomorrow. I plan on washing my hair this weekend and snipping off the remainder of the relaxed hair (about 1/2 inch). This has been such an exciting journey for me.


Congrats! I can't wait to see pics.



blksndrlla said:


> I was so excited that I had hair that lasted more than 1 day...I had small twists in for a week. I rolled the ends with satin rollers...the ones with the wire. I took out the twists tonight...This is the result...


 
Really cute!


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 24, 2009)

This is soooo beautiful!!!!! Did you do small flat twists or single twists? 



blksndrlla said:


> I was so excited that I had hair that lasted more than 1 day...I had small twists in for a week. I rolled the ends with satin rollers...the ones with the wire. I took out the twists tonight...This is the result...


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 24, 2009)

Almost 4 months post already? Your transition seems to be flying by (to me)! 





Shay72 said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to see pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Really cute!


----------



## Bublin (Oct 24, 2009)

I have good news re detangling.

From my previous experience, detangling with lots of new growth was such a nightmare i just BC leaving a tiny afro.

This time round i am determined to go for as long as possible....i'm 4 months post right now.

Today i undone my cornrows - i had 10 in so when undone my hair was very crinkly.  I knew there was going to be a lot of shed hair.

I water rinsed, then sprayed ACV/water mix onto my roots then poured the rest over my hair.  I then used a mild shampoo on my scalp only and rinsed ( for the past 2 weeks i had loaded my braids and scalp with shea butter and JBCO).  Whilst i was doing this the shed hair is just falling out with no effort on my part.  
I then co-washed with Hello Hydration then rinsed.  I then saturated my hair with a Tresemme deep conditioner and then the detangling began.  I first used a shower comb.  It wasn't too bad!  I then went through it all again with a smaller Denman detangling comb.  My hair was washed and detangled in 45 minutes.
I then rinsed all the condish out and applied a leave-in.  To the wet roots and ends i applied shea butter and sealed it all with JBCO.  I then applied a small amount of serum.

For the first time i blow dried my hair in just two sections.

My hair was thick and glossy.  The roots were baby soft - i'm sure thats because of the shea butter on we hair.  At first my hair felt loaded with product but i realied i was just so used to my hair feeling dry, moisturised hair felt so different.

I'm beginning to enjoy my transition.


----------



## blksndrlla (Oct 24, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> This is soooo beautiful!!!!! Did you do small flat twists or single twists?


 
THANKS everyone for the compliments! I did single twists...

My hair still looks the same today. I just pinned it up with clips like it was going in a high pony and puta bonnet on it...woke up and fluffed. I have NEVER had cute 2nd day hair...


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 24, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Almost 4 months post already? Your transition seems to be flying by (to me)!


 
It's going sloooow to me but once I pass 4 months I think time will fly.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 24, 2009)

Platinum said:


> 26 weeks post!





Black Hoya Chick said:


> 19 months! woooooooooooooo!


Congrats ladies!!


Allandra said:


> I'll be at 104 weeks (2 YEARS) tomorrow.  I plan on washing my hair this weekend and snipping off the remainder of the relaxed hair (about 1/2 inch).  This has been such an exciting journey for me.


Patiently awaiting the update pics...

Shay, you are SO right! After a while you won't even think about the amount of time that has lapsed. 24 months is coming up on the 13th and it just doesn't feel like it's been that long! I'm still going to hold out until March or April before doing my last mini chop.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Congrats ladies!!
> 
> Patiently awaiting the update pics...


Thanks.

I need to get one of yall to come over here and take some pics after I shampoo and deep condition my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Imani (Oct 25, 2009)

I think ima take the plunge and transition. I don't know why i'm so scared. If I don't like it or want to be bothered I can always relax again. 

I'm 12 weeks post. I've been doing professional blow dry/flat irons weekly or every other week with steam treatments at a salon that specializes in natural hair. So right now its fairly breezy.  My edges and a rough spot I have in the back have been giving me a little trouble with reverting/tangling. My main concern is my hair getting too nappy to comb without breaking.


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'm going to try it out.... maybe in December during my Xmas break because I won't work out for at least 5 days which will mean the style can last for more than 2 days (I cowash often cos I sweat on my scalp while working out)

Thanks for sharing 


blksndrlla said:


> THANKS everyone for the compliments! I did single twists...
> 
> My hair still looks the same today. I just pinned it up with clips like it was going in a high pony and through a bonnet on it...woke up and fluffed. I have NEVER had cute 2nd day hair...


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 25, 2009)

That's funny, I guess it's cos it's not my hair. It doesn't feel like 4 months have passed since you shared your decision to transition right after you texlaxed.

HHG!!!


Shay72 said:


> It's going sloooow to me but once I pass 4 months I think time will fly.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 25, 2009)

Bublin said:


> I have good news re detangling.
> 
> From my previous experience, detangling with lots of new growth was such a nightmare i just BC leaving a tiny afro.
> 
> ...


Congrats on figuring out a good transitioning techique!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)

I took my Senegalese Twists out, detangled, shampoo'd, protein treatment, and DC'd. I decided to do a press and curl last night for a length check. (I finally made SL - thin ends and all). Today, my hair reverted and now I look a HAM.  I may have to try a rollerset or a phony pony because I'll be on the road this week.


----------



## SweetD (Oct 25, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I took my Senegalese Twists out, detangled, shampoo'd, protein treatment, and DC'd. I decided to do a press and curl last night for a length check. (I finally made SL - thin ends and all). Today, my hair reverted and now I look a HAM. I may have to try a rollerset or a phony pony because I'll be on the road this week.


 
Hi Platinum,

I am 3 months into my transition. I am going to get rope/senegalese twists next month. How long do you normally keep your twists in? The only thing I am afraid of is the matting when I take them out. A few years ago I had twists in my hair and when I took them out my hair was so matted almost like locs. Do you experience matting? I think I realize now that maybe what I did wrong was I didn't detangle first, I just took the braids out and shampood. Took over 2 hours to detangle.  Is the key to detangle first? Anyone else can chime in.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)

SweetD said:


> Hi Platinum,
> 
> I am 3 months into my transition. I am going to get rope/senegalese twists next month. How long do you normally keep your twists in? The only thing I am afraid of is the matting when I take them out. A few years ago I had twists in my hair and when I took them out my hair was so matted almost like locs. Do you experience matting? I think I realize now that maybe what I did wrong was I didn't detangle first, I just took the braids out and shampood. Took over 2 hours to detangle.  Is the key to detangle first? Anyone else can chime in.


 
Hi SweetD. I kept my twists in for 3 months this time. I didnt have any matting or breakage. Yes detangling is very important--NEVER SKIP DETANGLING.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 25, 2009)

i'm really feelin my hair right now. i got a new flatiron and my hair is silky smooth; when i dc i use oil and detangling is a breeze. i can hardly tell i'm transitionin. ​


----------



## blksndrlla (Oct 25, 2009)

So, I  just got seriously down about my hair...it has been 15 months...and I have little to show for it. I try to avoid ever measuring my new growth, but something got into me and I grabbed my measuring tape and measured. The majority of my hair is about 4-5 inches long. (For some freak reason...The nape is 6-7 inches) At this rate...I will never bc...ever...

Why can't I just be average?!


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I took my Senegalese Twists out, detangled, shampoo'd, protein treatment, and DC'd. I decided to do a press and curl last night for a length check. (I finally made SL - thin ends and all). Today, my hair reverted and now I look a HAM. I may have to try a rollerset or a phony pony because I'll be on the road this week.


 

Ok why didn't you give us some :kewlpics:. I and I'm sure some others would have loved to have seen how they came out. I'm considering getting these for the winter too. How did you maintain them for 3 months?  Did you do the C&G method?


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 26, 2009)

Trust me... you are NOT alone! I wish noone had shared that "6 inches average hair growth per year" because it doesn't apply to me! I am 10 months post and "should" have 5 inches of hair, right? WRONG! I haven't actually measured my new growth but I can tell that it's nothing close to 5 inches... I, too, have the most growth at my nape!  It took me a while to accept my growth rate is less than "average" and now I just patiently (barely!) wait for my hair to grow.  





blksndrlla said:


> So, I  just got seriously down about my hair...it has been 15 months...and I have little to show for it. I try to avoid ever measuring my new growth, but something got into me and I grabbed my measuring tape and measured. The majority of my hair is about 4-5 inches long. (For some freak reason...The nape is 6-7 inches) At this rate...I will never bc...ever...
> 
> Why can't I just be average?!


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 26, 2009)

You're definitely not alone. While I was away I protected my hair 100% of the time for 16 months and only grew between 4 and 5 inches in that time. Just hang in there, progress is progress and we'll get there eventually. Now since then my diet has improved a lot so my growth has improved, but it's still nowhere near the average .5" a month. Maybe evaluate your diet?




blksndrlla said:


> So, I  just got seriously down about my hair...it has been 15 months...and I have little to show for it. I try to avoid ever measuring my new growth, but something got into me and I grabbed my measuring tape and measured. The majority of my hair is about 4-5 inches long. (For some freak reason...The nape is 6-7 inches) At this rate...I will never bc...ever...
> 
> Why can't I just be average?!


----------



## diva24 (Oct 26, 2009)

Am I the only one that has trouble with their relaxed hair drying?


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 26, 2009)

How often do you dc and what products do you use to dc and moisturize?



diva24 said:


> Am I the only one that has trouble with their relaxed hair drying?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

StephElise said:


> Ok why didn't you give us some :kewlpics:. I and I'm sure some others would have loved to have seen how they came out. I'm considering getting these for the winter too. How did you maintain them for 3 months? Did you do the C&G method?


 
Hey Steph, I only have one pic of my Twists and it's in my profile. I did the C&G method and I believe it's an awesome regimen to follow. I got good growth in the beginning but when I got slack with it, I didnt see as much growth. Let me know if you decide to get the Senegalese Twist. I'm thinking about getting them again in a few weeks.



blksndrlla said:


> So, I just got seriously down about my hair...it has been 15 months...and I have little to show for it. I try to avoid ever measuring my new growth, but something got into me and I grabbed my measuring tape and measured. The majority of my hair is about 4-5 inches long. (For some freak reason...The nape is 6-7 inches) At this rate...I will never bc...ever...
> 
> Why can't I just be average?!


 
You're not alone, I feel you! I was hoping that I would have 3-6 inches of NG (I was really hoping for a growth spurt over the summer). It looks like I only have about 2- 2 1/2 inches. I believe that I only get about 1/3 inch in a month.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 26, 2009)

12 weeks post. This past weekend I DCW, dc w/ heat, and flat iron. Salon wanted to charge me $70 for a flat iron and trimming my ends. I did my own flat iron with my maxiglide. Now I'm waiting on someone, maybe my cousin Kim, to trim my ends.   I just might get someone here from work to trim my ends.   No way I'm going to pay JC Pennys salon $70 for a flat iron and trim.   DH said he wouldn't mind paying but nawl.


----------



## diva24 (Oct 26, 2009)

I do not DC often at all. I can not remember the last time I did. When I do deep condition, I deep condition with regular conditioner left on for an hour or so. Suave Naturals is what I last used (I tend to use one bottle for everything until it runs out).


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 26, 2009)

diva24 said:


> I do not DC often at all. I can not remember the last time I did. When I do deep condition, I deep condition with regular conditioner left on for an hour or so. Suave Naturals is what I last used (I tend to use one bottle for everything until it runs out).



For me DCing helped my moisture issues a lot
I suggest DCing at least once a week with a real (moisturizing) DC not the suave.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't wait to style my hair like this while I'm transitioning. I just might keep it this way and sometimes just cowash the back section and shampoo entire head when needed. 

Longhairdontcare2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_2ZuhKsqKg


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm getting micros put in this weekend. I'll probably leave them in until Feb until I go through all my interviews. I may put twists in myself after that


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 27, 2009)

i am really missing my hair right now. i'm starting to rethink this transition... i may take the plunge and bc in feb, since i will be 1 year post. it depends on the length and how i feel.​


----------



## Ltown (Oct 28, 2009)

SherylsTresses said:


> I can't wait to style my hair like this while I'm transitioning. I just might keep it this way and sometimes just cowash the back section and shampoo entire head when needed.
> 
> Longhairdontcare2011
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_2ZuhKsqKg


 
That is really cute!


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

45 weeks post  Took out my braids(no extensions) out last night after keeping them for 3 weeks! I really missed playing in my hair! 

I have a lot of new growth now but once I apply my leave in after cowashing/washing, it's not a HUGE task to detangle my hair  I don't need to wash my hair in braided sections yet and I'm wondering if there are naturals who don't have to wash in sections (hmmmm... might start a thread about that).

I DC'd on dry hair, cowashed and put my hair in 5 cornrows last night (for a braidout) but when I got up this morning, I loved how my hair looked in the cornrows so I came to work in them. I might take them out later... or just leave them in.

HHG Ladies!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 30, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> 45 weeks post  Took out my braids(no extensions) out last night after keeping them for 3 weeks! I really missed playing in my hair!
> 
> I have a lot of new growth now but once I apply my leave in after cowashing/washing, it's not a HUGE task to detangle my hair  I don't need to wash my hair in braided sections yet and I'm wondering if there are naturals who don't have to wash in sections (hmmmm... might start a thread about that).
> 
> ...


 
Congrats! You are almost at the year mark time flys doesn't it? I think it get better after you get about 4 months of new growth and you find a good transitioning style. I'm still hating your braidouts they are so beautiful. I think my hair texture being too fine just won't rock the twist/braidout. I try every week and in the morning they suck so I'll sport the ponytail!


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you 

I have fine strands too... Have you tried doing 2 rows of cornrows/flat twists with rollers on the ends or bant knots...? Maybe you just need more of them to make the results look fuller?

I can't believe how this whole year flew by! 7 weeks and I'll be one year post! I thought by this time I'd have gotten frustrated and BC'd but I'm so happy it's still going well  You're right... once you find transition styles that work, it makes it so much easier 

HHG and congrats again on being (more than) one year post!



ltown said:


> Congrats! You are almost at the year mark time flys doesn't it? I think it get better after you get about 4 months of new growth and you find a good transitioning style.* I'm still hating your braidouts they are so beautiful.* I think my hair texture being too fine just won't rock the twist/braidout. I try every week and in the morning they suck so I'll sport the ponytail!


----------



## shtow (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok so I bought a relaxer.  The one thing that kept me from using it was elasta qp glaze. I was supposed to relax today and I used the glaze last night.  It really laid down my edges and gave them definition.  My problem is that I like to wear my hair straight and reversion is no joke, so to keep it from reverting even more, I was staying away from anything water based (walking around looking a HAM). The glaze really tamed it. If I can find a way to keep my hair straight (am I asking for too much here? LOL) then I will continue to transition. Otherwise, I see myself in the near future relaxing to be honest.  My roots were pretty much fully reverted by day 3.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 30, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have fine strands too... *Have you tried doing 2 rows of cornrows/flat twists with rollers on the ends or bant knots...? Maybe you just need more of them to make the results look fuller?* Yes, I have but it got to be my products, I don't like the shrinkage so doing wet is a no go. I'm determine before it get too cold to rock a braidout/twist out.
> 
> ...


 Thanks it feels great to know I finally did a transition without the  BC the 4th time around only because of LHCF and others support.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Oct 30, 2009)

shtow said:


> Ok so I bought a relaxer. The one thing that kept me from using it was elasta qp glaze. I was supposed to relax today and I used the glaze last night. It really laid down my edges and gave them definition. My problem is that I like to wear my hair straight and reversion is no joke, so to keep it from reverting even more, I was staying away from anything water based (walking around looking a HAM). The glaze really tamed it. If I can find a way to keep my hair straight (am I asking for too much here? LOL) then I will continue to transition. Otherwise, I see myself in the near future relaxing to be honest. My roots were pretty much fully reverted by day 3.


 
I have no advice, I just hope you are able to continue with your transition, if not, so be it.  Healthy hair is what's important.


----------



## shtow (Oct 30, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> I have no advice, I just hope you are able to continue with your transition, it not, so be it.  Healthy hair is what's important.



Very true.  I think if I decide to keep transitioning I'm going to have to fully accept reversion. It is what it is and unless relaxed, it's gona happen.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 30, 2009)

shtow said:


> Very true. I think if I decide to keep transitioning I'm going to have to fully accept reversion. It is what it is and unless relaxed, it's gona happen.


 
I think that is the key right there.  What you just said--otherwise I think you will drive yourself crazy .

Somehow I have crossed into a new territory with my transition.  I don't know if I mentioned it in this thread (there are so many transition threads now) that I don't have a problem managing my two textures.  What I do have a problem with is looking at them.  The line is so obvious.  Now today for some reason I started thinking I can't wait until the rest of my hair looks like this or more and more of my hair looks like this.  I "wet" bunned it today so I'm looking at wave city in the front.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 30, 2009)

shtow said:


> Ok so I bought a relaxer. The one thing that kept me from using it was elasta qp glaze. I was supposed to relax today and I used the glaze last night. It really laid down my edges and gave them definition. My problem is that I like to wear my hair straight and reversion is no joke, so to keep it from reverting even more, I was staying away from anything water based (walking around looking a HAM). The glaze really tamed it. If I can find a way to keep my hair straight (am I asking for too much here? LOL) then I will continue to transition. Otherwise, I see myself in the near future relaxing to be honest. My roots were pretty much fully reverted by day 3.


 
How much new growth do you have? I found that my hair reverted back especially during the summer because I sweat alot.  I know Allandra wear her hair straight and probably others in some of the natural threads can give you suggestions. Maybe it the product you use to keep it straight not working. I know Sabino Block is suppose to be good. If you are tired of the transitioning don't frustrate yourself be happy for healthy hair and do what good for you!


----------



## Allandra (Oct 30, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> need to wash my hair in braided sections yet and I'm wondering if there are naturals who don't have to wash in sections (hmmmm... might start a thread about that)


The last few times I shampooed my hair, I didn't do it in sections, and it worked out well.  I was happily surprised.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm no longer transitioning, but I still love coming into this thread.


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!
We'd love to see pics of your hair all curly 


Allandra said:


> I'm no longer transitioning, but I still love coming into this thread.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 30, 2009)

Going to whole foods tomorrow to stack up on products. 
Will be doing the BC after I recieve my hair accesories in the mail (I am guessing Tuesay).
Whenever I do it, I will let you all know.
MY BF said "Oh Lawd" when I told him (IMO he is my biggest hurdle because he doesnt like short hair) but, I'm gonna do this thing
Wish me luck gals!


----------



## Allandra (Oct 30, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> We'd love to see pics of your hair all curly


I will post a pic in my siggy when I take some pics of my hair all curly.


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

Good luck!!!!

I really (honestly) would like to know how it goes... looking forward to your detailed (and happy post).... stalk fotkis and youtube every spare minute you have.



ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Going to whole foods tomorrow to stack up on products.
> Will be doing the BC after I recieve my hair accesories in the mail (I am guessing Tuesay).
> Whenever I do it, I will let you all know.
> MY BF said "Oh Lawd" when I told him (IMO he is my biggest hurdle because he doesnt like short hair) but, I'm gonna do this thing
> Wish me luck gals!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 30, 2009)

That's what I am doing 
Everyday all day, fotkis and youtubes.
Hopefully I can get some pictures uploaded


----------



## Ltown (Oct 30, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I'm no longer transitioning, but I still love coming into this thread.


 
What Congratulation!  Well we are happy you still come in to visit. I only have 2" left and don't really feel like I'm transitioning anymore because I am really dealing with more natural hair than relaxed.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 30, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Going to whole foods tomorrow to stack up on products.
> Will be doing the BC after I recieve my hair accesories in the mail (I am guessing Tuesay).
> Whenever I do it, I will let you all know.
> MY BF said "Oh Lawd" when I told him (IMO he is my biggest hurdle because he doesnt like short hair) but, I'm gonna do this thing
> Wish me luck gals!


 
What BC? Well you have to be happy with your transition! How much will you be cutting?


----------



## shtow (Oct 30, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I think that is the key right there.  What you just said--otherwise I think you will drive yourself crazy .
> 
> Somehow I have crossed into a new territory with my transition.  I don't know if I mentioned it in this thread (there are so many transition threads now) that I don't have a problem managing my two textures.  What I do have a problem with is looking at them.  The line is so obvious.  Now today for some reason I started thinking I can't wait until the rest of my hair looks like this or more and more of my hair looks like this.  I* "wet" bunned it today so I'm looking at wave city in the front.*



It probably looks soooo pretty! I actually like my texture.  It has taken me years to like it honestly.  I used to hate it.  It's just frustrating because I have more relaxed hair. Just like you, the line of demarcation is dumb obvious lol


----------



## shtow (Oct 30, 2009)

ltown said:


> How much new growth do you have? I found that my hair reverted back especially during the summer because I sweat alot.  I know Allandra wear her hair straight and probably others in some of the natural threads can give you suggestions. Maybe it the product you use to keep it straight not working. I know Sabino Block is suppose to be good. If you are tired of the transitioning don't frustrate yourself be happy for healthy hair and do what good for you!



Almost 2 inches.  I do my best to fight reversion I don't use water based products when my hair is straight, I keep the fans on, I try not to sweat, I cover my hair on humid/rainy days. Thanks for responding.  Im gona try my best to not let hair stress me out.  I already have enough stress from other things! LOL 

Im going to try some textured styles like braidouts/flexirod sets for a while and if push comes to shove, Ill slap on the Creamy crack but as of now, Im gona keep trying to transition b/c I really want to not HAVE to depend on using chemicals every 2-3 months.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 30, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Going to whole foods tomorrow to stack up on products.
> Will be doing the BC after I recieve my hair accesories in the mail (I am guessing Tuesay).
> Whenever I do it, I will let you all know.
> MY BF said "Oh Lawd" when I told him (IMO he is my biggest hurdle because he doesnt like short hair) but, I'm gonna do this thing
> Wish me luck gals!


 
Good luck ! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm 27 weeks post.  I'm so proud of myself because I have never gone back 26 weeks. The last time I attempted to transition, I got frustrated and relaxed. I love playing with my NG but shrinkage is a beast.:heated: I'll probably getting Senegalese Twists again in a few weeks.

Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats on reaching a milestone!!!!!



Platinum said:


> I'm 27 weeks post.  I'm so proud of myself because I have never gone back 26 weeks. The last time I attempted to transition, I got frustrated and relaxed. I love playing with my NG but shrinkage is a beast.:heated: I'll probably getting Senegalese Twists again in a few weeks.
> 
> Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## kushanna (Oct 31, 2009)

I have been natural since December of 08.  Mizani Therasmooth system works well on my hair.  I use Salerm 21 leave-in conditioner to detangle my hair.  My hair is very soft and spongy to begin with.  After I put the Salerm, I divide my hair in 4 sections and comb through from the bottom, with a wide tooth comb. For protective styles I get rod sets.  When I straighten my hair, I blow dry my hair in four sections.  I make about 10 little ponytails and straighten each section with a flat iron.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 31, 2009)

Tried putting in flat twists again today and failed miserably, I'll try again next week.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Nov 1, 2009)

wore my hair in a braid out today. it was so pretty! nice and thick and full!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Video i learned how to flat twist with:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI


spain4risha said:


> Tried putting in flat twists again today and failed miserably, I'll try again next week.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

That's nice to know, thanks so much for sharing. This might mean I'll still love my braidouts/twistouts even at 18 months post.
Pictures please 


Black Hoya Chick said:


> wore my hair in a braid out today. it was so pretty! nice and thick and full!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 1, 2009)

10 months 4 weeks today
I'll be 11 months post on the 3rd
I'm putting braids in tomorrow


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Almost 1 year post! This year has flown by!


Ekaette said:


> 10 months 4 weeks today
> I'll be 11 months post on the 3rd
> I'm putting braids in tomorrow


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

45 weeks post... 7 more weeks and I'll be one year post.

I just tried this today and I love it!

*BRAIDOUT PUFF*

Braidout achieved as usual. I have seen naturals rock puffs and I  them, I can't wait to rock them as a natural... but why do I have to wait till I'm natural to rock a puff?

So today I followed the same step that naturals have shared... I sprayed my edges with my moisturising spritz, then I cut the leg off one of my tights, wrapped it round my head, tied it and slid it up/in till I got to desired position. I tied it again to secure. applied a teeny weeny bit of gel on my edges and used with my boar bristle brush to smooth my edges.









I love the results so I have decided this will be one of my main styles when going out.



HHG Ladies!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Ladies... please check out this thread (HAIRSTYLES FOR TRANSITIONERS) and share your transition styles and how-tos... Pictures will be appreciated, videos also 

I believe this will be inspiration for present and future transitioners!


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 1, 2009)

15 MONTHS!
:trampolin:trampolin:trampolin:trampolin:trampolin:trampolin
​


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> 15 MONTHS!
> ​


----------



## Ltown (Nov 1, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


>


 


MummysGirl said:


> 45 weeks post... 7 more weeks and I'll be one year post.
> 
> I just tried this today and I love it!
> 
> ...


 
Another cute style!


----------



## Allandra (Nov 1, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> We'd love to see pics of your hair all curly


There's one in my siggy (although it's not the best).  I'll take more at some point.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 1, 2009)

Allandra said:


> There's one in my siggy (although it's not the best). I'll take more at some point.


 
It is hard to see clearly but what you can see is it looks like you've got a decent amount of length.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you! Your hair's pretty!!! Looks thick too!!!
I'll be patiently waiting for the other pics 


Allandra said:


> There's one in my siggy (although it's not the best).  I'll take more at some point.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, I'm coming in here to introduce myself for the umpteenth time. My name is ajoyfuljoy and I am transitioning!!!

I think I will be a longtermer. My transition reggie is in my siggie. I will be cornrowing under a half wig for most of the time. 

I think figuring out the moisture/detangling thing will be easy (fingers crossed). For me, the only challenge I see as a natural is figuring out how to keep my flat ironed hair reasonably straight for about four days. I'm already halfway there and kind of have a clue as to what will work but will need a little trial and error to know for sure.

I'm excited to get to know my natural hair and all the variety it will bring to my life.

I am a coily, thick 4a.


----------



## hairsothick (Nov 1, 2009)

I washed my hair the other day and got camera happy with my blackberry and decided to take some random shots of my texture :















































4 A/B, that's me!

Sorry that they are so huge, I'm not getting along with photobucket right now.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow your hair is GORGEOUS hairsothick, keep up the good work


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Nov 1, 2009)

Went to whole paycheck (Whole Foods) today and bought me some KCCC KCKT and coconut oil. I am going back next week to get the spiraling spritz and the Come clean. I am getting ready for this BC! I tried some of the KCCC on my nape area (I cut a 2x2 section being OCD) and I LOVED the result.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Nov 1, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Went to whole paycheck (Whole Foods) today and bought me some KCCC KCKT and coconut oil. I am going back next week to get the spiraling spritz and the Come clean. I am getting ready for this BC! I tried some of the KCCC on my nape area (I cut a 2x2 section being OCD) and I LOVED the result.


 Keep us posted.  Also didn't know Whole Foods sold those products, don't tempt me, lol.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking forward to your BC post!
Good luck!





ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Went to whole paycheck (Whole Foods) today and bought me some KCCC KCKT and coconut oil. I am going back next week to get the spiraling spritz and the Come clean. I am getting ready for this BC! I tried some of the KCCC on my nape area (I cut a 2x2 section being OCD) and I LOVED the result.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm really enjoying my transition. I noticed that my NG is crazy thick. I believe my texture is like a 4b/4z but I'm loving it!Hopefully I'll be able to rock a BAA next year , I'm really looking forward to it. Ladies I want to say thank you for all the wonderful information in this thread. I have learned so much about having a successful transition. I honestly feel like I won't cave in and relax this time.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats to every one hitting transition milestones! I am hitting one myself soon. I will 11 months post! Crazy!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 2, 2009)

I love this thread too!
We definitely need to continue in 2010... 
Maybe we should start the 2010 one early December (which is when this one was started). It's been REALLY helpful, I started posting in this thread @ 7 weeks post and 38 weeks after, I'm still transitioning and will be for a long time to come 



Platinum said:


> I'm really enjoying my transition. I noticed that my NG is crazy thick. I believe my texture is like a 4b/4z but I'm loving it!Hopefully I'll be able to rock a BAA next year , I'm really looking forward to it. Ladies I want to say thank you for all the wonderful information in this thread. I have learned so much about having a successful transition. I honestly feel like I won't cave in and relax this time.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!



 Will you stick to transitioning or have the pics posted in your thread convinced you to BC @ 12 months?

A couple of weeks behind you and I feel the same way... I'm going to post a celebratory thread when I'm 12 months post!



Chameleonchick said:


> Congrats to every one hitting transition milestones! I am hitting one myself soon. I will 11 months post! Crazy!


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 2, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I washed my hair the other day and got camera happy with my blackberry and decided to take some random shots of my texture :
> 
> 4 A/B, that's me!
> 
> Sorry that they are so huge, I'm not getting along with photobucket right now.


 
Beautiful! I would say that your new growth looks like mine but I'm in this phase where everyone's new growth looks like mine .


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 2, 2009)

Of course we should start another thread and I think early December will be great.  When people are about to embark on a new year it becomes decision time so I think it would be great to be able to support others while they may be possibly deciding to transition. As well as support one another as we continue on this transition.  

I'm 4 months post as of yesterday .  I will attempt to take pics tonight because I want to update my fotki and keep track of this transition.  If I get some good pics I will post them in here too.


----------



## Sequoia (Nov 2, 2009)

MummysGirl, I love your braidout puff! Beautiful!



Skiggle said:


> 15 MONTHS!
> 
> ​



Congrats Skiggle


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 2, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Will you stick to transitioning or have the pics posted in your thread convinced you to BC @ 12 months?
> 
> A couple of weeks behind you and I feel the same way... *I'm going to post a celebratory thread when I'm 12 months post*!


 

Yay! Um...I don't know sometimes I'm like yeah I'm just gonna chop when I take these twists out, then other times I'm like nah I need to wait a little bit longer. I'll know when I take the twists down for sure, I'll be like a week away from 12 months then.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 2, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I love this thread too!
> *We definitely need to continue in 2010...
> Maybe we should start the 2010 one early December (which is when this one was started*). It's been REALLY helpful, I started posting in this thread @ 7 weeks post and 38 weeks after, I'm still transitioning and will be for a long time to come
> 
> ...




Co-sign.


----------



## Garner (Nov 2, 2009)

HairsoThick,
How far along are you in your transition?  Your texture is beautiful.  Your hair looks extremely healthy and mositurized.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Nov 2, 2009)

bored. lol


----------



## nitavcc (Nov 2, 2009)

HEllo..

I've been lurking on this thread for a few months now... 

Guys I need your help.. I have a banquet to go to this week and I have NO idea how to style it!

I have been transitioning for 10 1/2 months..  When I use the flexi rods, my permed ends really contrast to my new growth, and its at the point where you can see the two textures.


Think of a wet cat with curls sticking out of its body..
Any suggestions?  

Thanks.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 2, 2009)

coming in here to say wassup! I straightened my hair this past weekend. Even though I didn't use excellent products, my hair hasn't reverted as quickly as it usually does. I bought Paul Mitchell Straight Works styling products so I am hoping they will keep my hair straight. 

I am cutting a the rate of growth. I could see myself wearing it straight one week and natural another week like Pinkskates does. IDK we will see. It will be a journey, that's for sure.


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 3, 2009)

nitavcc said:


> HEllo..
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for a few months now...
> 
> ...


How about pulling your hair up in a messy updo after your flexi rod or twistout, braid out , etc.   These can be very cute. But unless you want to put heat on your hair, it may be easier to embrace your NG and try styles that accentuate it. A cute bun with a flower or barret accent could work also.  Try scanning some fotkis for hair styling ideas. Good luck and let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 3, 2009)

nitavcc said:


> HEllo..
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for a few months now...
> 
> ...



My braidouts, twistouts, and bantu knot outs come out this way too. For a cute style try this pin up updo. It worked really well for me and I get tons of compliments whenever I wear it. Then again this could also be bc I'm always in a bun so people always say something when I do something different lol
I don't remember if I airdried then stretched my hair or blow dried it before attempting the style. You could probably try it to see if it works before the weekend

Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqRqF-uLrxY
Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKtYGa5BroA


----------



## plastic (Nov 3, 2009)

just a question. For the transitioners who use heat alot in their hair ? Arent you afraid that you're heat damaging it before you even get to the natural stage ? So when you finally do cut off the relaxed ends ... what you see isnt your natural texture , but heat damaged hair ?


----------



## shtow (Nov 3, 2009)

plastic said:


> just a question. For the transitioners who use heat alot in their hair ? Arent you afraid that you're heat damaging it before you even get to the natural stage ? So when you finally do cut off the relaxed ends ... what you see isnt your natural texture , but heat damaged hair ?


 
Honestly, no because I plan to use heat on a regular basis when Im fully natural. I'll stick to buns and braidouts if I don't wear it straight.


----------



## plastic (Nov 3, 2009)

shtow said:


> Honestly, no because I plan to use heat on a regular basis when Im fully natural. I'll stick to buns and braidouts if I don't wear it straight.



Oh so you're not doing it to embrace your natural hair ...you're just doing it for the health of your hair ?


----------



## pmichael52172 (Nov 3, 2009)

plastic said:


> just a question. For the transitioners who use heat alot in their hair ? Arent you afraid that you're heat damaging it before you even get to the natural stage ? So when you finally do cut off the relaxed ends ... what you see isnt your natural texture , but heat damaged hair ?



I don't use heat a lot. (well I guess "a lot" is based on one's opinion)  I blow dry, hot comb and curl with marcel irons once every two weeks. My stylist does this, AND I do it when I can't go to her.  I don't damage it because we both know how to manage the heat and because nothing touches my hair (no more heat, or even comb) until the next wash.  

I'm transitioning progressively, so the relaxed ends are snipped off as often as my ends need trimming, (so far it's been every three months).  I see my natural texture every single time my hair gets wet, and it's noticeably different from the stringy relaxed part. This Saturday will be one year :woohoo2:  and my hair is as healthy as ever.  

As for me, I've always embraced my hair... even when it was relaxed so I'm transitioning for health (not to make a statement - even though there's nothing wrong with that).  I plan to wear my hair straight mostly and as it grows longer I plan to wear it textured.  So sometimes I'll look  and sometimes I'll look   My siggy shows how much I love my hair!


----------



## hairsothick (Nov 3, 2009)

Garner said:


> HairsoThick,
> How far along are you in your transition?  Your texture is beautiful.  Your hair looks extremely healthy and mositurized.



It'll be 9 months on November 19th.  3 more months and I'll probably BC.  The straight pieces are starting to drive me bonkers.

It stays pretty soft.  I washed with Sulfur 8 shampoo (I was having dandruff issues lol) and then DCed with ORS Replenishing Pak.  I put some V05 in as a leave in and that was it.


----------



## plastic (Nov 3, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> I don't use heat a lot. (well I guess "a lot" is based on one's opinion)  I blow dry, hot comb and curl with marcel irons once every two weeks. My stylist does this, AND I do it when I can't go to her.  I don't damage it because we both know how to manage the heat and because nothing touches my hair (no more heat, or even comb) until the next wash.
> 
> I'm transitioning progressively, so the relaxed ends are snipped off as often as my ends need trimming, (so far it's been every three months).  I see my natural texture every single time my hair gets wet, and it's noticeably different from the stringy relaxed part. This Saturday will be one year :woohoo2:  and my hair is as healthy as ever.
> 
> As for me, I've always embraced my hair... even when it was relaxed so I'm transitioning for health (not to make a statement - even though there's nothing wrong with that).  I plan to wear my hair straight mostly and as it grows longer I plan to wear it textured.  So sometimes I'll look  and sometimes I'll look   My siggy shows how much I love my hair!



I heard that some people can get heat damaged from just one heat process, so that's why I was asking. Right now im transitioning and since I started I have used heat twice , and the flat iron did not touch my new growth at all !

I just find it amazing that women would transition to natural and use heat to keep it straight all the time , it's like what's the sense...but then if it is for the health then .. i guess.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Nov 3, 2009)

plastic said:


> I heard that some people can get heat damaged from just one heat process, so that's why I was asking. Right now im transitioning and since I started I have used heat twice , and the flat iron did not touch my new growth at all !
> 
> I just find it amazing that women would transition to natural and use heat to keep it straight all the time , it's like what's the sense...but then if it is for the health then .. i guess.


 I agree with you. 
throughout my  whole year transition,
I used direct heat (not counting DC) about 5-6 times (thats counting curling iron "touch ups")


----------



## KBA (Nov 3, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Ok, I'm coming in here to introduce myself for the umpteenth time. My name is ajoyfuljoy and I am transitioning!!!
> 
> I think I will be a longtermer. My transition reggie is in my siggie. I will be cornrowing under a half wig for most of the time.
> 
> ...




I'm transitioning the same way with half wigs...keep me posted on your progress, and I'll do the same.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Nov 3, 2009)

I just find it amazing that women would transition to natural and use heat to keep it straight all the time , it's like what's the sense...but then if it is for the health then .. i guess.[/QUOTE]

It's simple, chemicals weakened and thinned me out over the decades, no chemicals have allowed my hair to be thick again and retain growth while still wearing it straight. Whether relaxed or natural, goals and methods to achieve those goals come a dime a dozen - just like hair types.   Most won't make sense if one doesn't have the same goals.  If you try to figure it out, it will just confuse you more.


----------



## plastic (Nov 3, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> I just find it amazing that women would transition to natural and use heat to keep it straight all the time , it's like what's the sense...but then if it is for the health then .. i guess.


 
It's simple, chemicals weakened and thinned me out over the decades, no chemicals have allowed my hair to be thick again and retain growth while still wearing it straight. Whether relaxed or natural, goals and methods to achieve those goals come a dime a dozen - just like hair types.   Most won't make sense if one doesn't have the same goals.  If you try to figure it out, it will just confuse you more.[/QUOTE]

as i said .. if it is for health then I guess.

I dont think it has anything to do with similar goals. In my opinion heat is damaging . Even as a relaxed head .. I rarely used heat .. so I dont plan to be doing heat much when Im natural. But to go natural and use heat constantly ... isnt that messing up your hair ? I have been to many fotkis where natural ladies talk about cutting off their heat damaged ends.. but then again those ladies wanted their curls ...


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Yay! I see you updated your siggy again! Your hair's beautiful 



Allandra said:


> There's one in my siggy (although it's not the best).  I'll take more at some point.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 3, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> coming in here to say wassup! I straightened my hair this past weekend. Even though I didn't use excellent products, my hair hasn't reverted as quickly as it usually does. I bought Paul Mitchell Straight Works styling products so I am hoping they will keep my hair straight.
> 
> I am cutting a the rate of growth. I could see myself wearing it straight one week and natural another week like Pinkskates does. IDK we will see. It will be a journey, that's for sure.


Welcome to transitioning!


----------



## Allandra (Nov 3, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Yay! I see you updated your siggy again! Your hair's beautiful


Thanks.    Yep, I sure did.  These natural pics are a little clearer than the other one.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Nov 3, 2009)

plastic said:


> as i said .. if it is for health then I guess.
> 
> I dont think it has anything to do with similar goals. In my opinion heat is damaging . Even as a relaxed head .. I rarely used heat .. so I dont plan to be doing heat much when Im natural. But to go natural and use heat constantly ... isnt that messing up your hair ? I have been to many fotkis where natural ladies talk about cutting off their heat damaged ends.. but then again those ladies wanted their curls ...


 
Exactly, it's a guess.  Okay throw out the goal concept but be reminded that all hair is different.  In short, heat is not damaging MY hair.  Depends on who you ask.  There are just as many fotkis and youtubers & members here that press and curl and are natural.  Pinkskates being one and Irresistable another ( and she presses her hair while damp) and both have nearly butt length hair.  It's not complex....  again it all depends on who you ask and that's with everything on this board.  Luckily, I can have straight undamaged hair AND turn around the next week and wear it curly.... non damaged.  Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 3, 2009)

Allandra--Love the new pics .  How much growth do you guesstimate you get per month?


----------



## Allandra (Nov 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Allandra--Love the new pics .  How much growth do you guesstimate you get per month?


Thanks.  I have no idea.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 3, 2009)

48 weeks post. 4 more weeks until 1 year post! I know I keep saying this but I never thought I would get to this point


----------



## shtow (Nov 3, 2009)

plastic said:


> Oh so you're not doing it to embrace your natural hair ...you're just doing it for the health of your hair ?



I'm going to embrace my natural hair by not getting relaxers anymore.  My hair is relaxed now and I use heat on the regular and its healthy.  Im simply transitioning because Im tired of getting touch ups and just want to be done with all the work that comes with being relaxed. I like to wear my hair straight, so I will continue to do so.


----------



## shtow (Nov 3, 2009)

Allandra, your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 3, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> coming in here to say wassup! I straightened my hair this past weekend. Even though I didn't use excellent products, my hair hasn't reverted as quickly as it usually does. I bought Paul Mitchell Straight Works styling products so I am hoping they will keep my hair straight.
> 
> I am cutting a the rate of growth. I could see myself wearing it straight one week and natural another week like Pinkskates does. IDK we will see. It will be a journey, that's for sure.


 


Allandra said:


> Thanks.  Yep, I sure did. These natural pics are a little clearer than the other one.


 


Allandra said:


> Thanks. I have no idea.


 

Allandra, pictures are fine nice curls!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 3, 2009)

pmichael52172 said:


> I don't use heat a lot. (well I guess "a lot" is based on one's opinion) I blow dry, hot comb and curl with marcel irons once every two weeks. My stylist does this, AND I do it when I can't go to her. I don't damage it because we both know how to manage the heat and because nothing touches my hair (no more heat, or even comb) until the next wash.
> 
> I'm transitioning progressively, so the relaxed ends are snipped off as often as my ends need trimming, (so far it's been every three months). I see my natural texture every single time my hair gets wet, and it's noticeably different from the stringy relaxed part. This Saturday will be one year :woohoo2:  and my hair is as healthy as ever.
> 
> As for me, I've always embraced my hair... even when it was relaxed so I'm transitioning for health (not to make a statement - even though there's nothing wrong with that). I plan to wear my hair straight mostly and as it grows longer I plan to wear it textured. So sometimes I'll look  and sometimes I'll look  My siggy shows how much I love my hair!


 
I love this. I know several people who aren't really into hair and they transitioned this way simply because their stylist suggested it. They are straight naturals and have thick, luscious, shiny, healthy hair. 



plastic said:


> I heard that some people can get heat damaged from just one heat process, so that's why I was asking. Right now im transitioning and since I started I have used heat twice , and the flat iron did not touch my new growth at all !
> 
> I just find it amazing that women would transition to natural and use heat to keep it straight all the time , it's like what's the sense...but then if it is for the health then .. i guess.


 
Everybody has different reasons for going natural. I don't think it's fair to judge one by the other. We are all different people with different opinions. 



pmichael52172 said:


> I just find it amazing that women would transition to natural and use heat to keep it straight all the time , it's like what's the sense...but then if it is for the health then .. i guess.


 
*It's simple, chemicals weakened and thinned me out over the decades, no chemicals have allowed my hair to be thick again and retain growth while still wearing it straight.* Whether relaxed or natural, goals and methods to achieve those goals come a dime a dozen - just like hair types. Most won't make sense if one doesn't have the same goals. If you try to figure it out, it will just confuse you more.[/QUOTE]

That is one of the reasons I am transitioning - along with having the option of wearing my natural texture if I choose. My relaxed hair isn't thin per say, but I remember how crazy thick my natural hair was as a child. I want to go back to that.



pmichael52172 said:


> Exactly, it's a guess. Okay throw out the goal concept but be reminded that all hair is different. In *short, heat is not damaging MY hair.* Depends on who you ask. There are just as many fotkis and youtubers & members here that press and curl and are natural. Pinkskates being one and Irresistable another ( and she presses her hair while damp) and both have nearly butt length hair. It's not complex.... again it all depends on who you ask and that's with everything on this board. Luckily, I can have straight undamaged hair AND turn around the next week and wear it curly.... non damaged. Hope this helps a little.


 
heat used to damage my hair. Now that I have learned so much from the boards, I believe I could successfully use heat once a week at home and be healthy. 



shtow said:


> I'm going to embrace my natural hair by not getting relaxers anymore. My hair is relaxed now and I use heat on the regular and its healthy. Im simply transitioning because Im tired of getting touch ups and just want to be done with all the work that comes with being relaxed. I like to wear my hair straight, so I will continue to do so.


 
Yup, that is me. I am tired of the relaxers, would like relaxer free hair and the freedom to wear it however I want


----------



## Allandra (Nov 3, 2009)

shtow said:


> Allandra, your hair is beautiful!


Thanks.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 3, 2009)

ltown said:


> Allandra, pictures are fine nice curls!


Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Garner (Nov 3, 2009)

Allandra!!!  I love your new pictures!!!  Your hair is *BEAUTIFUL*!!!


----------



## Allandra (Nov 3, 2009)

Garner said:


> Allandra!!!  I love your new pictures!!!  Your hair is *BEAUTIFUL*!!!


Aww thanks sweetie.  How's your transition going?  I hope all is well.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 4, 2009)

I've decided to end my transition at this time. I'll be rooting for the ladies who continue.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 4, 2009)

56 weeks still hanging on 2" and hoping I'll get some 2" of new growth this winter!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2009)

28 weeks post and still going strong!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> 28 weeks post and still going strong!



I can't believe you're almost 6 months post. It seems like just yesterday you started your transition


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 6, 2009)

46 weeks post...

I apologise for my many pictures  When I get excited about my hair, the 1st place I come is here.

I did another braidout puff today because one side of my hair got damp while I was taking a shower (Still in cornrows)... so my braidout was looking 'wrong'...





Ok... I promise - no more pictures till.... December 

I'll be putting my hair back in braids (no extensions) this weekend but I'll rock another braidout puff tomorrow night. I'll be in the braids for 3 weeks... I'll miss my new found style... oh well, my hair needs the break.

HAve a nice weekend ladies


----------



## pmichael52172 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll be a year tomorrow!  

My tracker gets off by a few days every few months or so... but trust me, it will be 12 months!  My stylist said I can do my final trim to all natural around January unless I just want to trim off the last 1.5 inch now.... I'm going to wait and keep going.  I think I'll keep pressing it and wearing spirals until the warm weather breaks.  By then it will have more length and I can wear it out and textured.  No use in fighting the summer humidity trying to keep it straight.  

I  MY HAIR!!!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 6, 2009)

!!!!
Share some pics soon 


pmichael52172 said:


> I'll be a year tomorrow!
> 
> My tracker gets off by a few days every few months or so... but trust me, it will be 12 months!  My stylist said I can do my final trim to all natural around January unless I just want to trim off the last 1.5 inch now.... I'm going to wait and keep going.  I think I'll keep pressing it and wearing spirals until the warm weather breaks.  By then it will have more length and I can wear it out and textured.  No use in fighting the summer humidity trying to keep it straight.
> 
> I  MY HAIR!!!!!


----------



## shtow (Nov 6, 2009)

Well in reference to this thread *cough* http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9235698&highlight=#post9235698 My NG is still very straight.  This never happens if I'm past 6 weeks post.  I will not reuse this though, as stated before.

I'm changing my regimen to KISS. No more treasure hunting for products or breaking bank.  Just KISS.


----------



## cch24 (Nov 6, 2009)

i loooove curlformers!!! i wanted a curly style without direct heat, and boy did they deliver.

not bad for being almost 13 months post.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 6, 2009)

cch24 said:


> i loooove curlformers!!! i wanted a curly style without direct heat, and boy did they deliver.
> 
> not bad for being almost 13 months post.



beautiful!


----------



## shtow (Nov 6, 2009)

cch24 said:


> i loooove curlformers!!! i wanted a curly style without direct heat, and boy did they deliver.
> 
> not bad for being almost 13 months post.



Ohh that looks so pretty. Your roots look sleek too How long did they take to dry?


----------



## cch24 (Nov 6, 2009)

shtow said:


> Ohh that looks so pretty. Your roots look sleek too How long did they take to dry?



aw thanks! i sat under the dryer on medium for about an hour and ten minutes. and then i just did stuff on the computer for about an hour. i think the trick was to do it on damp hair instead of soaking wet. that way it dried much faster and i didn't have to manipulate sopping wet hair.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your 1 year anniversary.  



pmichael52172 said:


> I'll be a year tomorrow!
> 
> My tracker gets off by a few days every few months or so... but trust me, it will be 12 months!  My stylist said I can do my final trim to all natural around January unless I just want to trim off the last 1.5 inch now.... I'm going to wait and keep going.  I think I'll keep pressing it and wearing spirals until the warm weather breaks.  By then it will have more length and I can wear it out and textured.  No use in fighting the summer humidity trying to keep it straight.
> 
> I  MY HAIR!!!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 6, 2009)

my hair is awesome right now. i do have to say that i am using almost the same amount of heat now that i did when i had my first hair setback and had to bc. i dc only when i feel like it (which is really only when i remember) and i haven't been using protein like i should. so the one thing that is different now is that i'm using two heat protectants and a serum when i straighten my hair now. so i'm happy about that, and i don't see my and my flatiron breaking up any time soon. ​


----------



## -PYT (Nov 6, 2009)

i lightly blow-dried my hair last night using shea butter and NTM silk touch and then braided it.  My hair was so fluffy and thick this morning it looked like I didn't even braid it!  I agree that i will be using heat as well.  this newgrowth ain't nuffin to mess with!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Beautiful!!!! I already know what my next purchase from the U.S. will be 



cch24 said:


> i loooove curlformers!!! i wanted a curly style without direct heat, and boy did they deliver.
> 
> not bad for being almost 13 months post.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Nov 7, 2009)

check out my thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=416274

i straightened!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 7, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> check out my thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=416274
> 
> i straightened!


 
I seen your progress, bunning definately works. Nice progress


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> I can't believe you're almost 6 months post. It seems like just yesterday you started your transition


 
Thank you! Time is going by so fast. I can't wait until I reach the same point you are in my transition.




cch24 said:


> i loooove curlformers!!! i wanted a curly style without direct heat, and boy did they deliver.
> 
> not bad for being almost 13 months post.


 
Very pretty!


----------



## shtow (Nov 7, 2009)

I think lye relaxers were tearing my scalp up.  I haven't used my tar shampoo in months and haven't had any crusties. lol  I remember this happening last time I stretched for a looong time.  Before, it would be so horrible, like the day after shampooing.  It would be gross and embarrassing. The tar shampoo did work, but now I don't even need it. **happy dance**


----------



## Allandra (Nov 8, 2009)

Transitioners, how's it going?


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the effect of curlformers but they scare me.  I'm worried about tangles.  Maybe I should watch some videos.  Also I'm wondering would I really want or need curlformers once I become natural?


----------



## Bun Mistress (Nov 8, 2009)

I used them once.  I was through when I pulled my hair through the curler and an one inch chuck of my ends broke off from the traction.  I have some if anyone wants to give them a whirl.  Maybe you'll have better luck than me. BTW I have heard of a several other people abandoning these, I don't know why.  

BTW I have been considering texlaxing today, maybe with phyto....


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Allandra, going strong 5 months(doingthe happy dance).  Havent had to "deal" with my hair as I've been weaving it up for two months and it still looks great so no complaints heer.  I'm enjoying washing and conditioning my braids underneath as well as the little bit of hair left out in the top, I love my curls and my NG is so soft.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm going to get my hair braided when I go home this week. I really don't have alot of time to do braid outs or rollersets when I'm on the road. Braids are my best option for now, I havent decided whether I'm going to get Senegalese Twists again or Micros. I'm trying to decide whether I want to henna or try a caramel treatment before I go to the braid shop.


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 8, 2009)

i have got to find something to do with my hair...i don't have time on my hands like I used to and i am getting really frustrated.

 I don't have time for twisting and such, but I am so scared of bunning again b/c I have learned low manip works for me...and wet bunning caused serious breakage...

AAAHHH! I have wasted so much study time trying to find a solution. I did kinky twists at the end of september and they lasted 9 days, wigs hurt my head and i had a horrific sew-in experience already...


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Nov 8, 2009)

If wigs hurt your head as they do mine, why don't you try a half wig/fall.  They are not tight and you actually forget they are on.  Cornrow your hair, put the half wig on and decorate with nice headbands/scarves.  HTH


----------



## CurlyNue (Nov 9, 2009)

I began transitioning in March '09. Initially my hair was going through some drama because of my poor hair care.  It took me months but once I started researching proper techniques and products my hair has come alive.  I have never worn wigs or weaves and once my first micro braid around my edges came out in my hand I knew I would never get braids again.  I have tried braid outs and twist outs as styling options during this process, however the one style that never fails to look good is flattened.  I am looking for styling options which do not require direct heat.

I read about bunning, however are there methods, products which make bunning easier or more effective.  Same with roller setting; do you set wet or flat iron first then set.

I am trying to come up with hair styles and techniques which will take me through this process with the minimum damage and maximum growth.  

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 9, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Transitioners, how's it going?


 
Hey Allandra, thanks for coming in to give us some support. I'm at 56 weeks still hanging on 2" of hair to get that pony for the winter. Are you 3b/c hair type? I love the s waves and your hair is thick!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

I've seen a couple of naturals use it online with textures similar to mine. I think it's something that will work well on blowdried hair...
I've never been scared of them... until now 


Shay72 said:


> I like the effect of curlformers but they scare me.  I'm worried about tangles.  Maybe I should watch some videos.  Also I'm wondering would I really want or need curlformers once I become natural?





Kiffany said:


> I used them once.  I was through when I pulled my hair through the curler and an one inch chuck of my ends broke off from the traction.  I have some if anyone wants to give them a whirl.  Maybe you'll have better luck than me. BTW I have heard of a several other people abandoning these, I don't know why.
> 
> BTW I have been considering texlaxing today, maybe with phyto....


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't use heat, wigs, extensions, etc. My main styles are in my siggy... Here's  a link to my hairstyle album in my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/MummysGirl/transition-to-natural/hairdos-while-trans/page2.html
And a thread that I think will be helpful to transitioners, more styles: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=413884




CurlyNue said:


> I began transitioning in March '09. Initially my hair was going through some drama because of my poor hair care.  It took me months but once I started researching proper techniques and products my hair has come alive.  I have never worn wigs or weaves and once my first micro braid around my edges came out in my hand I knew I would never get braids again.  I have tried braid outs and twist outs as styling options during this process, however the one style that never fails to look good is flattened.  I am looking for styling options which do not require direct heat.
> 
> I read about bunning, however are there methods, products which make bunning easier or more effective.  Same with roller setting; do you set wet or flat iron first then set.
> 
> ...


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Cornrows without extensions or maybe with, so that the style will last longer...?



blksndrlla said:


> i have got to find something to do with my hair...i don't have time on my hands like I used to and i am getting really frustrated.
> 
> I am in law school and it is exam time...(if you know any law students, you know we go into hiding from Halloween until exams in Dec.) I don't have time for twisting and such, but I am so scared of bunning again b/c I have learned low manip works for me...and wet bunning caused serious breakage...
> 
> ...


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

You're 9 months post! Think long and hard before you texlax... why do you want to? Are you tired of dealing with the 2 textures? Are you unsure about going natural?
I've seen enough posts about regrets after relaxing and having to start transitioning all over again.
Keep us updated, ok?



Kiffany said:


> *BTW I have been considering texlaxing today, maybe with phyto....*


----------



## seraphinelle (Nov 9, 2009)

I almost had an experience with scissors and heading the BC route.

*phew*

I have twisted my hair, and realized how short it would be if I BC....

Left my curlformers in Canada, waiting for my mom to ship them to me, since I don't mind doing those once a week... low maintenance and no heat!


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 9, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I've seen a couple of naturals use it online with textures similar to mine. I think it's something that will work well on blowdried hair...
> I've never been scared of them... until now


 
Okay on blowdried hair.  I don't like using direct heat so if I ever try curlformers (doubtful --I just have a feeling it would be a huge disaster) I would stretch my hair first.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm 14 weeks post and have learned not to take shortcuts by using the sink.  It gave me so many small tangles throughout my hair.  

For shedding I'm adding garlic powder to my conditioner and I'm still using protein treatments every other week.  For some reason I'm still losing hair while I detangle.  Maybe it's due to not shampooing enough as I try to avoid shampoo and just clarify once a month.  My hair has been styled in either braids or braidouts.  I'm learning my hair texture.  Roux Porosity Control as a final rise has also helped me.  I've noticed that I have what looks like 3c (front where my skin is extremely oily) /4a/4b hair if that's possible. 

Well see though as I will go back to shampooing weekly but heavily diluted with water.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Same here... I don't use direct heat and I was thinking about blowdrying and saran wrapping for a length check and one inch trim when I'm one year post but I think I'll rollerset (airdry) and saran wrap instead....
As a natural, banding or braiding will help stretch... maybe? We'll learn as we go along 


Shay72 said:


> Okay on blowdried hair. * I don't like using direct heat* so if I ever try curlformers (doubtful --I just have a feeling it would be a huge disaster) I would stretch my hair first.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 9, 2009)

ltown said:


> Hey Allandra, thanks for coming in to give us some support. I'm at 56 weeks still hanging on 2" of hair to get that pony for the winter. Are you 3b/c hair type? I love the s waves and your hair is thick!


You're welcome.  I love this thread, and I will definitely be checking up on the ladies that are transitioning.  I honestly don't know what my hair type is (never bothered figuring it out).


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Hope you're enjoying being all natural 
I'm 46 weeks post and in my braids (no extensions), did them over the weekend and I'll be keeping them in for 3 weeks.



Allandra said:


> Transitioners, how's it going?


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Just coming in to see I am officially out. 
I BC'ed on Friday.
Anyway, I have it braided up and will probably keep that way until the first of '10, then I will sport the fro.
I just wasn't self-conscious enough to wear it out yet.
Thank you all for all of the support!


----------



## hairsothick (Nov 9, 2009)

I want some new kinky twists sooooo bad or some micros for graduation.  I know I'm not gonna want to straighten my hair for that cause it will probably just poof.  If all else fails, I'll wear a half wig. lol


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going to bug you at the end of the year to remind you about your reveal 


ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just coming in to see I am officially out.
> I BC'ed on Friday.
> ...


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Nov 9, 2009)

I promise on NYE when I go out I am going to rock the fro. 
Then, I will upload pictures
I will do it just for you, promise.


----------



## CurlyNue (Nov 9, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I don't use heat, wigs, extensions, etc. My main styles are in my siggy... Here's a link to my hairstyle album in my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/MummysGirl/transition-to-natural/hairdos-while-trans/page2.html
> And a thread that I think will be helpful to transitioners, more styles: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=413884


 

Thank you MummysGirl,

I am more than certain that the information can be found on this site, however the new girl isn't positive where to look or the best methods for locating the information.  I am already spending hours a day on LHCF, youtube, and a million more sites trying to locate all the information I can in order to get the best results for my time, money and effort.  My daughter is starting to hate me since I have started this process. LOL! I have never been so diligent in my hunt for information and the application of the process I have found. The looks on her face when I direct her what to do and how to do it are comical and unforgettable.  

I totally appreciate you passing your knowledge onto me.  If there is any other transitioning wisdom you or anyone else can pass on I become your new best friend.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 9, 2009)

It is going pretty well!
This will be the third week with kinky twists..
Long transitioning isn't so bad..


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 9, 2009)

Um yeah I went to work and I thought I didn't look too bad then I came home looked in the mirror and .  Some days it's just like that .


----------



## Ltown (Nov 9, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> I promise on NYE when I go out I am going to rock the fro.
> Then, I will upload pictures
> I will do it just for you, promise.


 
Can't wait to see!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 9, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Hope you're enjoying being all natural
> I'm 46 weeks post and in my braids (no extensions), did them over the weekend and I'll be keeping them in for 3 weeks.


 
You are doing great with the braidout(hater still) . You probably told me this already but how do you get your relax ends to stay without unraveling?


----------



## CurlyNue (Nov 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Um yeah I went to work and I thought I didn't look too bad then I came home looked in the mirror and . Some days it's just like that .


 

LOL!!!

That is great.  Was it something that made you do a double take as you saw what you thought was alright but was more like, Oh dear God? Im tickled over here.  

I had days like that when I relaxed every 6 to 8 weeks. Thank God those days are over.  At least now I look like I tried.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 9, 2009)

CurlyNue said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> That is great. Was it something that made you do a double take as you saw what you thought was alright but was more like, Oh dear God? Im tickled over here.


 
Exactly .  What's great about is I can about it too.  It's a means to an end.


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Um yeah I went to work and I thought I didn't look too bad then I came home looked in the mirror and . Some days it's just like that .


 Girl I know just what you mean. I left the house on Sunday with mounds of curls thinking I'm half way cutiful, and then the wind and mist and humidity HIT!!!
 It was a HAM!!! Glad I had the foresight to bring some hair chop sticks so I could pull it up. I hate when the weather doesn't see my cute hair coming and decides to just act a fool!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok I'm off my textlaxing idea.  I dont need three textures, hehe.  


When it comes to styling you have to find two of three things that work for you.  I do twist outs and bun or french roll.  Sometimes, I roller set but its alot of mani.


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Um yeah I went to work and I thought I didn't look too bad then I came home looked in the mirror and . Some days it's just like that .


 
that was so me on Sunday...You could't tell me I wasn't fly in church...Oh, then that humidity hit...imagine humidity on a curly fro w/ relaxed ends...

I was going to add pics to my fotki...i thought i was so cute...HA!


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 9, 2009)

StephElise said:


> Girl I know just what you mean. I left the house on Sunday with mounds of curls thinking I'm half way cutiful, and then the wind and mist and humidity HIT!!!
> It was a HAM!!! Glad I had the foresight to bring some hair chop sticks so I could pull it up. I hate when the weather doesn't see my cute hair coming and decides to just act a fool!


 


blksndrlla said:


> that was so me on Sunday...You could't tell me I wasn't fly in church...Oh, then that humidity hit...imagine humidity on a curly fro w/ relaxed ends...
> 
> I was going to add pics to my fotki...i thought i was so cute...HA!


 
See I knew I came to the right place.  I knew ya'll would understand .


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 9, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Transitioners, how's it going?


 

Its going. I really want to take these twists down. I miss my hair! I think I will keep them in for 2 more weeks.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 10, 2009)

49 weeks post
3 more weeks to 1 year post!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you 
I airdry my hair so my relaxed ends don't dry bone straight... there's a teeny weeny bit of texture to them (compared to blowdrying which will result in very straight ends).



ltown said:


> You are doing great with the braidout(hater still) . You probably told me this already but how do you get your relax ends to stay without unraveling?


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 10, 2009)

On Saturday, I cowashed after my workout then did cornrows on very damp hair because I was in a hurry to get home and chill before going out in the evening. At 6pm, I started to take them out - my hair was DAMP . I had to leave my hair in cornrows and wear huge earrings for the evening... My friends loved my hair in the cornrows... I didn't! Not for a Saturday evening/night out!
I kept checking to see if my hair had dried, it didn't dry till 10pm and even then, it was still slightly damp. I wasn't in a good mood that evening... I finally took them out @ 10 and did a braidout puff with my almost dry hair... it was definitely puffy . I liked it though!


Shay72 said:


> Um yeah I went to work and I thought I didn't look too bad then I came home looked in the mirror and .  Some days it's just like that .


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 10, 2009)

^^It's funny you say that because I'm taking out braids this morning and my hair is still wet.  That's okay I was planning to pull it back into two little buns.  I look like a little girl but it works for me.


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> ^^It's funny you say that because I'm taking out braids this morning and my hair is still wet. That's okay I was planning to pull it back into two little buns. I look like a little girl but it works for me.


 
Oh!!!! I want to see your little buns!! No pun intended.
I actually had my hair flat ironed on Thursday and my ends were in wonderful condition!! I guess occasional dusting does work! But it also just reminded me of why I want to go natural. My hair straight just looks so thin even though it is much longer and fuller than when I was getting relaxers. I'm starting to miss my texture even though I have some reversion thanks to our lovely weather.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Pictures please 


Shay72 said:


> ^^It's funny you say that because I'm taking out braids this morning and my hair is still wet.  That's okay I was planning to pull it back into two little buns.  I look like a little girl but it works for me.



I saw your video! Your hair's looking good  LOL @ the bolded!



StephElise said:


> *Oh!!!! I want to see your little buns!! No pun intended.*
> I actually had my hair flat ironed on Thursday and my ends were in wonderful condition!! I guess occasional dusting does work! But it also just reminded me of why I want to go natural. My hair straight just looks so thin even though it is much longer and fuller than when I was getting relaxers. I'm starting to miss my texture even though I have some reversion thanks to our lovely weather.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 10, 2009)

My Damp(ish)/Frizzy(ish) Puff




Felt and looked very different to the usual dry, sleek results (see my avatar) but I still thought it looked really nice!



MummysGirl said:


> On Saturday, I cowashed after my workout then did cornrows on very damp hair because I was in a hurry to get home and chill before going out in the evening. At 6pm, I started to take them out - my hair was DAMP . I had to leave my hair in cornrows and wear huge earrings for the evening... My friends loved my hair in the cornrows... I didn't! Not for a Saturday evening/night out!
> I kept checking to see if my hair had dried, it didn't dry till 10pm and even then, it was still slightly damp. I wasn't in a good mood that evening... I finally took them out @ 10 and did a braidout puff with my almost dry hair... it was definitely puffy . I liked it though!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 10, 2009)

^^^ So pretty!


----------



## seraphinelle (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I want kinky twists again, but I don't want them so big and chunky, but I can't find anyone that can actually do it like that.

Help!!

London ladies??


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 10, 2009)

I know how you feel 


Ekaette said:


> 49 weeks post
> 3 more weeks to 1 year post!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in London but I don't know where to get extensions done... I have a friend who got some nice twists done earlier this year, I'll ask and get back to you... 





seraphinelle said:


> I think I want kinky twists again, but I don't want them so big and chunky, but I can't find anyone that can actually do it like that.
> 
> Help!!
> 
> London ladies??


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 10, 2009)

StephElise said:


> Oh!!!! I want to see your little buns!! No pun intended..


 


MummysGirl said:


> Pictures please


 
Let's see if I can talk someone from work into taking the pics with my camera phone.  That's the only way you will get to see them .  It seems all of a sudden I can't take any decent pics.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay ladies this was taken right before we headed to our exercise class.  I wasn't worried about parting or anything. I'm into messy buns if you couldn't tell .


----------



## cch24 (Nov 10, 2009)

i want to wash my hair! i normally cowash and bun every morning, but since the curlformers got my roots super straight i've been wearing messy straight buns since saturday. i do like the ease of waking up in the morning, putting some coconut oil on my hair and bunning, but i miss my new growth. i'm trying to make it until friday so i can wash and deep condition. 3 more days!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm going back into braids tomorrow. I'm having a hard time keeping up with my hair on the road. I hate wigs and I really don't want to wear phony ponies.


----------



## Imani (Nov 10, 2009)

hey! i'm only 3 months in the game, so everything is pretty breezy. I keep wanting to change my mind about transitioning but I keep telling myself, hey at least try it, if you don't like it, you can always relax, but once you relax, u can't go back the other way so easily.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay ladies this was taken right before we headed to our exercise class. I wasn't worried about parting or anything. I'm into messy buns if you couldn't tell .


 
Shay looks good!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 11, 2009)

Cute!!!! 


Shay72 said:


> Okay ladies this was taken right before we headed to our exercise class.  I wasn't worried about parting or anything. I'm into messy buns if you couldn't tell .


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 11, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay ladies this was taken right before we headed to our exercise class. I wasn't worried about parting or anything. I'm into messy buns if you couldn't tell .


 

Thanks for showing us your buns Shay!  Me likey!!


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 11, 2009)

cch24 said:


> i want to wash my hair! i normally cowash and bun every morning, but since the curlformers got my roots super straight i've been wearing messy straight buns since saturday. i do like the ease of waking up in the morning, putting some coconut oil on my hair and bunning, but i miss my new growth. i'm trying to make it until friday so i can wash and deep condition. 3 more days!


 
 I love your messy bun. I have also noticed that curlformers make the roots pretty straight. But the actual curls never last more than a day for me. I don't do them very often  but I liked how you pulled it all together. I too kinda miss my ng. I'll be washing at the end of the week and I think I'll do another henna treatment.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Nov 11, 2009)

I am 7 months post. Right now i am wearing a curly weave to help avoid using excess heat. 

I think I will do a BC in around July.


----------



## cch24 (Nov 11, 2009)

StephElise said:


> I love your messy bun. I have also noticed that curlformers make the roots pretty straight. But the actual curls never last more than a day for me. I don't do them very often  but I liked how you pulled it all together. I too kinda miss my ng. I'll be washing at the end of the week and I think I'll do another henna treatment.



yeah... for me the curls lasted about 4 hours. i'm a protective style junkie and i HAD to put my hair up. oh well...

i'm attaching some pictures of my new growth, although they're horrrible. i really need to get a good camera and stop using my webcam. if i have any hair twins/cousins i'd LOVE to hear from you. 

(excuse my faces  )


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 11, 2009)

I  your new growth!!! I'm definitely not your hair twin/cousin... (I wish )


cch24 said:


> yeah... for me the curls lasted about 4 hours. i'm a protective style junkie and i HAD to put my hair up. oh well...
> 
> i'm attaching some pictures of my new growth, although they're horrrible. i really need to get a good camera and stop using my webcam. if i have any hair twins/cousins i'd LOVE to hear from you.
> 
> (excuse my faces  )


----------



## CurlyNue (Nov 11, 2009)

CaribbeanQueen said:


> I am 7 months post. Right now i am wearing a curly weave to help avoid using excess heat.
> 
> I think I will do a BC in around July.


 

Congratulations Ms. Queen.  

It seems as if you and I are both 7 month post transitioners.  I am in the experimental stages regarding styles, researching styles that do not require a great deal of time nor heat.  

Before I BC I am going to require at least 9 inches of new growth. LOL!  I suspect that will take me till this time next year to make that happen.  Even though I didn't get my hair relaxed until high school my mother kept my hair washed and pressed religiously so I really am excited to know what my natural curls look like.  I need a time machine; fast forward one year.

You have a spectacular hair day
Smooches
CurlyNue


----------



## cch24 (Nov 11, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I  your new growth!!! I'm definitely not your hair twin/cousin... (I wish )



Thank you!! You are my inspiration to learn how to cornrow and flat twist over my christmas break. I'd love to wear my hair like yours!


----------



## sexylonglegs (Nov 11, 2009)

I feel you on the shedding and breakage I am 6 months post texturizer now and it is hard but I am keeping my hands out my hair and wearing protective styles.. Good Luck and your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## dorko (Nov 11, 2009)

i've been wearing my hair in cornrows the last couple weeks just so i wouldn't mess with my hair.. i plan on doing kinky twists or braids myself...
we shall see!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

I went to the braid shop and got Senegalese Twists yesterday. My last set lasted 3 months so I'm going to see if they last long like that this time as well. I did a yogurt treatment on my hair the night before, I flat ironed my hair  yesterday, but it rained. So by the time I made it to the braid shop, I was like .  My NG was still soft except for a few tiny areas. I'm glad I had good braiders who didnt go rough on the NG.


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 12, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I went to the braid shop and got Senegalese Twists yesterday. My last set lasted 3 months so I'm going to see if they last long like that this time as well. I did a yogurt treatment on my hair the night before, I flat ironed my hair  yesterday, but it rained. So by the time I made it to the braid shop, I was like .  My NG was still soft except for a few tiny areas. I'm glad I had good braiders who didnt go rough on the NG.


 
Oh great.  post a pic of your twists.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Nov 12, 2009)

CurlyNue said:


> Congratulations Ms. Queen.
> 
> It seems as if you and I are both 7 month post transitioners.  I am in the experimental stages regarding styles, researching styles that do not require a great deal of time nor heat.
> 
> ...



what styles are you currently wearing during your transition?

Thanks, you too CurlyNue


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 12, 2009)

You guys are all doing so well!!! I love seeing the different paths to natural you're all taking.  Good Luck Ladies!!!


----------



## asubeauty (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm getting bored with my hair.    I can't wait for it to grow more so I can cut these straggly relaxed ends off...


----------



## Allandra (Nov 13, 2009)

asubeauty said:


> I'm getting bored with my hair.    I can't wait for it to grow more so I can cut these straggly relaxed ends off...


How much relaxed ends do you have left?  What type of styles are you wearing while transitioning?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 13, 2009)

Today I'm wearing chunky flat twists 4 of them. I took my kinky twists down yesterday morning. I am going to update my fotki tonight.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Nov 13, 2009)

cch24 said:


> yeah... for me the curls lasted about 4 hours. i'm a protective style junkie and i HAD to put my hair up. oh well...
> 
> i'm attaching some pictures of my new growth, although they're horrrible. i really need to get a good camera and stop using my webcam. if i have any hair twins/cousins i'd LOVE to hear from you.
> 
> (excuse my faces  )



wow your hair is gorgeous, my new growth has a very similar pattern, whats your texture liks at the back? 

wooohoo i've just reached 16 months! i wonder if i have anywhere near 8 inches of new growth...i'll measure when i wash tonight


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)

StephElise said:


> Oh great.  post a pic of your twists.


 

I'll try to post some pics this weekend.  29 weeks post today!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics 


Chameleonchick said:


> Today I'm wearing chunky flat twists 4 of them. I took my kinky twists down yesterday morning. I am going to update my fotki tonight.



 16 months!!!! Well done and HHG!!!!


Sapphire_chic said:


> wow your hair is gorgeous, my new growth has a very similar pattern, whats your texture liks at the back?
> 
> wooohoo i've just reached 16 months! i wonder if i have anywhere near 8 inches of new growth...i'll measure when i wash tonight


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 13, 2009)

47 weeks post... in 5 weeks, I'll be one year post  

I've had my hair in my middle siggy style for a week now... 2 more weeks then I'll take them out @ 49 weeks post. Leave my hair out for a week... my next braids (no extensions) @ 50 weeks post will be in for 2 weeks after which I'll take them out @ 52 weeks post  I'll take some pictures then....


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 13, 2009)

I finally got a method of bunning that doesn't cause breakage for me...

working on my staples b/c i am finding my hair hates protein even in the slightest amounts...(that may be why the last few relaxers didn't work for me...my stylist used a protein-enriched relaxer...i was fine before then!) 

I am down to co-washing twice a week, DCing once. I detangle down to the Denman once a week and down to the Jibere shower comb the other time...

I plan on BCing in August (25 months post) when I get back from studying abroad! It's kinda cool to have a date...

 I will flat-iron and trim in december for my birthday...(my crown has MAJOR spits) and probably do a sew-in (Inspired by Soliel185 and Nichi) at the begnning of the year...

well, that's all for me...


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 13, 2009)

I've decided to transition. I am tired of relaxing every 6-8 weeks. This will be my second attempt. Last time I let my mom convince to me relax (I b/c at a little over a inch of new growth.) This time Im not cutting but letting it grow out.  My last relaxer was 09/21. Ive been doing twistouts, and occasionally blowing out my roots and flat ironing.

Funny thing is when I was a kid my mom would alternate between pressing my hair and relaxing.  I have an electric hot comb and I've thought about trying to warm press my roots.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 13, 2009)

DigitalRain said:


> I've decided to transition. I am tired of relaxing every 6-8 weeks. This will be my second attempt. Last time I let my mom convince to me relax (I b/c at a little over a inch of new growth.) This time Im not cutting but letting it grow out.  My last relaxer was 09/21. Ive been doing twistouts, and occasionally blowing out my roots and flat ironing.
> 
> Funny thing is when I was a kid my mom would alternate between pressing my hair and relaxing.  I have an electric hot comb and I've thought about trying to warm press my roots.




CONGRATS ON THE Decision TO TRANSITION!

We welcome you!!!


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 13, 2009)

DigitalRain said:


> I've decided to transition. I am tired of relaxing every 6-8 weeks. This will be my second attempt. Last time I let my mom convince to me relax (I b/c at a little over a inch of new growth.) This time Im not cutting but letting it grow out. My last relaxer was 09/21. Ive been doing twistouts, and occasionally blowing out my roots and flat ironing.
> 
> Funny thing is when I was a kid my mom would alternate between pressing my hair and relaxing. I have an electric hot comb and I've thought about trying to warm press my roots.


 
WELCOME to the party!!!!


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 13, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> 47 weeks post... in 5 weeks, I'll be one year post
> 
> I've had my hair in my middle siggy style for a week now... 2 more weeks then I'll take them out @ 49 weeks post. Leave my hair out for a week... my next braids (no extensions) @ 50 weeks post will be in for 2 weeks after which I'll take them out @ 52 weeks post  I'll take some pictures then....




You've been doing a great job!
I'm looking forward to the pics!!!!
* I went out to eat  at Benihana's on being 1 year post, lol
decided to treat myself*


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks ladies!! I hope I can at least make it to the 6 month mark...Weaves are not an option for me, Im allergic to the chemicals used to process them. Ill be hanging out in this thread quite a bit to see what my other options are.:yep.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 13, 2009)

Still chugging along
I found an African store in Brooklyn that sells skin/hair products
I bought 4oz tubs of white and yellow shea butter 3 bucks each
Waaaay cheaper than whole foods 11 or so bucks for 2 oz of white shea butter
I'll make a mix when I take out my braids
And I'll definitely be making some shealoe


----------



## cocoaluv (Nov 13, 2009)

I BC'ed tonight!!!!


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 13, 2009)

cocoaluv said:


> I BC'ed tonight!!!!





CONGRATS!!!!




​


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 13, 2009)

cocoaluv said:


> I BC'ed tonight!!!!


 

WOOOOOOHOOOOO!!!! Bring on the pics!


----------



## cocoaluv (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok so my mom and I cut the hair and its not really a great cut but I'm getting it done tomorrow. Good luck all transitioning ladies!!!


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 14, 2009)

cocoaluv said:


> Ok so my mom and I cut the hair and its not really a great cut but I'm getting it done tomorrow. Good luck all transitioning ladies!!!


 
you did a BIG BC...that is so cute that you and your mom did it together! Enjoy your natural hair journey!!!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 14, 2009)

cocoaluv said:


> I BC'ed tonight!!!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

cocoaluv said:


> I BC'ed tonight!!!!



 


DigitalRain said:


> Thanks ladies!! I hope I can at least make it to the 6 month mark...Weaves are not an option for me, Im allergic to the chemicals used to process them. Ill be hanging out in this thread quite a bit to see what my other options are.:yep.



Thank you!!! Oooh, nice idea, I'll treat myself too 


Skiggle said:


> You've been doing a great job!
> I'm looking forward to the pics!!!!
> * I went out to eat  at Benihana's on being 1 year post, lol
> decided to treat myself*


----------



## Ltown (Nov 14, 2009)

57 weeks wearing pony/buns!


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 14, 2009)

So after talking to my mom today, I find out she's transitioning too!!! She's several months post, she can't remember the last relaxer. So we are doing this together!! She's offered to warm comb my hair every 2 weeks (like I did when I was little) and we probably will be doing our hair on the same day. Cool to have your mama has a transitioning partner!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 14, 2009)

cocoaluv said:


> I BC'ed tonight!!!!



Yay! Congrats.

I finally updated my fotki.


----------



## plastic (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok i know this is going to sound a bit ... negative but I want to bc already ... i had planned to do it Jan next year ... but im thinking of doing it in December .. the only thing that is stopping me is .. wtf am I doing to do with it when i have all of my Christmas dinners to go to. How the hell can i wear a nice dress and wear a twa and look elegant? I know it sounds ignorant ... but i have yet to see a twa and a lady wearing a dress with it ..  looking nice. Even Solange looks crappy in her white and pink ensemble ... sigh ..rant over


----------



## makingchangesVA (Nov 14, 2009)

*Dissapointed*

I am currently transitioning (4 months since last relaxer).  I have had micros in for the past 2 months.  I am currently taking them out and called my hair stylist for an appt. I told her that I did not want to get a relaxer but I wanted to get a roller set- she flipped! She immediately began telling me all the reasons a roller set wouldn't work (I would have too much new growth, it wouldn't curl, etc). She also told me that most times if I wait too long to get a perm it would break off when I combed it. She also kept asking me when I thought I would get a perm. Finally I told her I wasn't sure if I would be getting another perm.  She said she couldn't do the roller set but she could blow dry me out and flat iron me real good.  I agreed to that, but later began thinking on it and decided to call back and cancel my appt.  She was definately trying to pressure me into relaxing and I am dissappointed because as a stylist I think she should be more current regarding her knowledge of natural hair care.  Now I am taking my braids out and wondering how in the world I can do my hair myself and make it look presentable   any suggestions?


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Dissapointed*



makingchangesVA said:


> I am currently transitioning (4 months since last relaxer).  I have had micros in for the past 2 months.  I am currently taking them out and called my hair stylist for an appt. I told her that I did not want to get a relaxer but I wanted to get a roller set- she flipped! She immediately began telling me all the reasons a roller set wouldn't work (I would have too much new growth, it wouldn't curl, etc). She also told me that most times if I wait too long to get a perm it would break off when I combed it. She also kept asking me when I thought I would get a perm. Finally I told her I wasn't sure if I would be getting another perm.  She said she couldn't do the roller set but she could blow dry me out and flat iron me real good.  I agreed to that, but later began thinking on it and decided to call back and cancel my appt.  She was definately trying to pressure me into relaxing and I am disappointed because as a stylist I think she should be more current regarding her knowledge of natural hair care.  Now I am taking my braids out and wondering how in the world I can do my hair myself and make it look presentable   any suggestions?



You can do a braidout/twistout to blend both textures.
Or do Bantu knots.
Look at Mummysgirl..
or  youtube..
Your stylist is acting like an arse.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Dissapointed*



makingchangesVA said:


> I am currently transitioning (4 months since last relaxer). I have had micros in for the past 2 months. I am currently taking them out and called my hair stylist for an appt. I told her that I did not want to get a relaxer but I wanted to get a roller set- she flipped! She immediately began telling me all the reasons a roller set wouldn't work (I would have too much new growth, it wouldn't curl, etc). She also told me that most times if I wait too long to get a perm it would break off when I combed it. She also kept asking me when I thought I would get a perm. Finally I told her I wasn't sure if I would be getting another perm. She said she couldn't do the roller set but she could blow dry me out and flat iron me real good. I agreed to that, but later began thinking on it and decided to call back and cancel my appt. She was definately trying to pressure me into relaxing and I am dissappointed because as a stylist I think she should be more current regarding her knowledge of natural hair care. Now I am taking my braids out and wondering how in the world I can do my hair myself and make it look presentable  any suggestions?


 
As Skiggle said you could try those styles or even try to rollerset yourself.  l suggest you look for a stylist that is comfortable with natural hair.  She sounds like you are taking her out of her comfort zone.  You would be surprised with how many stylists are not knowledgeable about hair.


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Dissapointed*



makingchangesVA said:


> I am currently transitioning (4 months since last relaxer). I have had micros in for the past 2 months. I am currently taking them out and called my hair stylist for an appt. I told her that I did not want to get a relaxer but I wanted to get a roller set- she flipped! She immediately began telling me all the reasons a roller set wouldn't work (I would have too much new growth, it wouldn't curl, etc). She also told me that most times if I wait too long to get a perm it would break off when I combed it. She also kept asking me when I thought I would get a perm. Finally I told her I wasn't sure if I would be getting another perm. She said she couldn't do the roller set but she could blow dry me out and flat iron me real good. I agreed to that, but later began thinking on it and decided to call back and cancel my appt. She was definately trying to pressure me into relaxing and I am dissappointed because as a stylist I think she should be more current regarding her knowledge of natural hair care. Now I am taking my braids out and wondering how in the world I can do my hair myself and make it look presentable  any suggestions?


 
there are TONS of options...For example, I am getting ready to do a Twist-n-Curl (www.curlynikki.com) when I get back from dinner. Don't let your stylist deter you! Early on I liked bantu knot outs...just get on you tube and search a way! My only warning is when watching YouTube videos be mindful of the products some people may select. They aren't always the best for your hair...jmo...

Sidenote: I made some shealoe and I am bubbling over with excitement to put it on my twists...It feels so great on my skin!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm still hanging in there, doing a bantu knot set for a knot out on Monday. I got some really nice hair accessories at Icing yesterday. Ooh, and I got a beautiful lacefront from lhboutique, but it didn't fit my big *** head so I sold it to a co-worker who is so fierce in that dam thing . Hope you're all having a nice weekend.


----------



## dorko (Nov 14, 2009)

i got a picture of a curl today...
to say i'm excited ...is being tame


----------



## seraphinelle (Nov 14, 2009)

I will wash and blow dry my hair on sunday, then get it braided on monday, not sure how... maybe a weave?  I dunno.

But I just want to go there with my hair ready, because I don't like them washing and blowdrying my hair, when they just yank the comb through my hair.


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 15, 2009)

plastic said:


> Ok i know this is going to sound a bit ... negative but I want to bc already ... i had planned to do it Jan next year ... but im thinking of doing it in December .. the only thing that is stopping me is .. wtf am I doing to do with it when i have all of my Christmas dinners to go to. How the hell can i wear a nice dress and wear a twa and look elegant? I know it sounds ignorant ... but i have yet to see a twa and a lady wearing a dress with it .. looking nice. Even Solange looks crappy in her white and pink ensemble ... sigh ..rant over


 
I've seen some ladies look FIERCE w/ a twa...one chick did a billy dean part...great headbands can take you somewhere...not to mention some great earrings...and great face of make up...there is a fashion forum (not sure of the name) on here and I have seen some divas in there...but confidence will take you a heck of a lot further than long hair...


----------



## plastic (Nov 15, 2009)

blksndrlla said:


> I've seen some ladies look FIERCE w/ a twa...one chick did a billy dean part...great headbands can take you somewhere...not to mention some great earrings...and great face of make up...there is a fashion forum (not sure of the name) on here and I have seen some divas in there...but confidence will take you a heck of a lot further than long hair...



Thanks a bunch for answering. You are right , confidence is the key ...i've never lacked it .. I don't know why it seems to be absent now ... sigh.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 15, 2009)

*2 Years, 2 Days Post texlax!!! 

:bouncegre:trampolin:Flahsssss:sweet:
I'm so excited, I don't know how I let the 13th get by me! Still not planning to cut the rest of the texlaxed ends off until March or April. 
*


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 15, 2009)

Eisani said:


> *2 Years, 2 Days Post texlax!!!
> 
> :bouncegre:trampolin:Flahsssss:sweet:
> I'm so excited, I don't know how I let the 13th get by me! Still not planning to cut the rest of the texlaxed ends off until March or April.
> *





*Congrats!!!?*


----------



## CurlyNue (Nov 15, 2009)

CaribbeanQueen said:


> what styles are you currently wearing during your transition?
> 
> Thanks, you too CurlyNue


 

Sorry about the time delay regarding the response, I just saw your post.  

When I first started transitioning I was not researching hair styles so I kept my hair flat-ironed.  Now that I know I am not the only woman in the world going through this process, I have found bantu twist outs, braid outs, roller sets, and rod sets.  I have yet to perfect the bunning I keep hearing about.  I will have to research some of the methods the ladies are using to see if I can make that style work for me as well.

How about you?  Have you come across any styles that you can not live without?  Do you have a signature style?

Take care!


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 15, 2009)

Eisani said:


> *2 Years, 2 Days Post texlax!!! *
> 
> *:bouncegre:trampolin:Flahsssss:sweet:*
> *I'm so excited, I don't know how I let the 13th get by me! Still not planning to cut the rest of the texlaxed ends off until March or April. *


 
Congratulations! It's a celebration !!!


----------



## asubeauty (Nov 15, 2009)

Allandra said:


> How much relaxed ends do you have left? What type of styles are you wearing while transitioning?


 
I have a lot of relaxed ends left.  I only have about 2.5 inches of new growth and my hair is about APL.  I've been wearing flexi rods, but they only last about 3 days.  I've been straightening my hair, but I really don't need to keep doing that.  I've been talking about getting a weave forever, but I don't know anyone in my area who can do it.


----------



## plastic (Nov 15, 2009)

Two months post today !! WOOHOO


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 16, 2009)

for those of you that do bantu knots, do you do them on your damp hair, or do you blowdry first? i want to try some because i'm kinda bored with my hair right now.​


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 16, 2009)

^^I'm the wrong person to ask because I have not had a successful bantu knot out yet.  I have given up.  I did two strand twists and then put then into a bantu knot on damp hair.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 16, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> for those of you that do bantu knots, do you do them on your damp hair, or do you blowdry first? i want to try some because i'm kinda bored with my hair right now.​



I love bantu knot outs.  But I only had good results one time.  In my experience, my hair takes soooo long to dry.  I need at least 1.5-2 days to dry if I do it on soaking wet hair.  If you are in a rush, I would try damp or dry hair.  Because the drying time for those things are no joke.  And if they are not complete dry when you take them down...


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Eisani said:


> *2 Years, 2 Days Post texlax!!!
> 
> :bouncegre:trampolin:Flahsssss:sweet:
> I'm so excited, I don't know how I let the 13th get by me! Still not planning to cut the rest of the texlaxed ends off until March or April.
> *


----------



## Ltown (Nov 16, 2009)

Eisani said:


> *2 Years, 2 Days Post texlax!!! *
> 
> *:bouncegre:trampolin:Flahsssss:sweet:*
> *I'm so excited, I don't know how I let the 13th get by me! Still not planning to cut the rest of the texlaxed ends off until March or April. *


 
Now that must have been a smooth transition that you forgot! Congratulation!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Nov 16, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> for those of you that do bantu knots, do you do them on your damp hair, or do you blowdry first? i want to try some because i'm kinda bored with my hair right now.​


 Yes I would like to know too.  I'm planning on doing them this weekend.  Thanks.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

plastic said:


> Two months post today !! WOOHOO


----------



## Garner (Nov 16, 2009)

Congratulations Eisani for reaching this milestone in your hair journey!!!  I know you won't have a problem about trimming the remainder of your texlaxed ends until *you* are ready!!!


----------



## plastic (Nov 16, 2009)

i had this really big urge to bc today ... but im keeping my bc for jan .. since i will be more prepared money wise to go on my $300 shopping spree for my newly natural hair ... so to get rid of my urge ... i snipped off some hair from the top .. i already took off from the sides a lil ... here is a pic from today


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 16, 2009)

Uh yeah I am thinking more realistically at chopping at 12 months because my relaxed hair looks so sad when compared to the natural hair. It looks like strings, I will post a pic tonight after I rinse out my henna and deep condition. DH really doesn't want me to chop it, but I have got to do something for me. This is my hair, if I don't like it right away I already bought some human kinky hair to put in some twists as a back up plan.


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 16, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> for those of you that do bantu knots, do you do them on your damp hair, or do you blowdry first? i want to try some because i'm kinda bored with my hair right now.​


 
I do mine with slightly damp hair after either allowing it to air dry to 85% or blowdrying. If I don't allow some drying before hand, they will still be damp when I take them down and then either the curl won't hold or it will get frizzy. HTH.

ETA: Bantu knot outs are my staple style and my fotki is full of them.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 16, 2009)

Taleah2009 said:


> I love bantu knot outs. But I only had good results one time. In my experience, my hair takes soooo long to dry. I need at least 1.5-2 days to dry if I do it on soaking wet hair. If you are in a rush, I would try damp or dry hair. Because the drying time for those things are no joke. And if they are not complete dry when you take them down...


I know, I know....



StephElise said:


> I do mine with slightly damp hair after either allowing it to air dry to 85% or blowdrying. If I don't allow some drying before hand, they will still be damp when I take them down and then either the curl won't hold or it will get frizzy. HTH.
> 
> ETA: Bantu knot outs are my staple style and my fotki is full of them.


. I have to try this on weekends rather than overnight because my hair is still wet in the morning and I end up with a frizzy mess.


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 16, 2009)

One of my bantu knot outs!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 16, 2009)

ltown said:


> Now that must have been a smooth transition that you forgot! Congratulation!


Girl it was not always smooth, but it's become so easy, I really dont think about it anymore.


Garner said:


> Congratulations Eisani for reaching this milestone in your hair journey!!!  I know you won't have a problem about trimming the remainder of your texlaxed ends until *you* are ready!!!


I get sooo tempted to snip before then, but I promised myself I'd wait. I was tempted Sunday night!


plastic said:


> i had this really big urge to bc today ... but im keeping my bc for jan .. since i will be more prepared money wise to go on my $300 shopping spree for my newly natural hair ... so to get rid of my urge ... i snipped off some hair from the top .. i already took off from the sides a lil ... here is a pic from today


Oooh, pretty!


----------



## angeleyez09 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi all! My last relaxer was about five or six months ago. I only just started taking care of my hair so I am going through some major breakage and dryness. I am trying to stay away from heat, which is a little rough because my hair is so thick. I break a lot of hair by just putting a comb through it. I am going to start co-washing on Wednesdays and I hope that will help. My only problem is knowing when I need protein. I don't know whether to stay away from it or if I actually need it. I did the Aphogee Reconstructor about two weeks ago and I could have sworn it stopped my breakage for two days. But then I did a wet test and I realized that maybe I had too much protein. So I'm so confused and I'm hoping for the best. I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 16, 2009)

Well here are the pics of my hair, you will see exactly what I am talking about the ends look so saaad. 

http://public.fotki.com/MokahDeeLyte/transitioning-again-/months-6-12/natural-vs-relaxed.html

http://public.fotki.com/MokahDeeLyte/transitioning-again-/months-6-12/natural-vs-relaxed-1.html


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 16, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Well here are the pics of my hair, you will see exactly what I am talking about the ends look so saaad.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/MokahDeeLyte/transitioning-again-/months-6-12/natural-vs-relaxed.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/MokahDeeLyte/transitioning-again-/months-6-12/natural-vs-relaxed-1.html


 
Yes I see what you mean, but you're not the only one who has stringy hair when wet. That's just the way it is. As long as you can "work it" out after styling, don't harp so much on how it looks wet. JMO. Then again, you need to do whatever will make you happy. We're all here to support no matter what.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 17, 2009)

StephElise said:


> Yes I see what you mean, but you're not the only one who has stringy hair when wet. That's just the way it is. As long as you can "work it" out after styling, don't harp so much on how it looks wet. JMO. Then again, you need to do whatever will make you happy. We're all here to support no matter what.


 
I agree with you StephElise, it part of the transitioning. Do be gentle with the that part of the hair more pone to breakages.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 17, 2009)

I totally get what you're saying because I have the exact same thing but once I style my hair and it's completely dry, that look (stringy ends) is a distant memory 

Like I've said to you, you have such a pretty face and 12 months worth of new growth will look really good on you... 

Think hard about it... ok?

Good luck, I (and many other ladies here) would like to be informed whenever you BC 


Chameleonchick said:


> Well here are the pics of my hair, you will see exactly what I am talking about the ends look so saaad.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/MokahDeeLyte/transitioning-again-/months-6-12/natural-vs-relaxed.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/MokahDeeLyte/transitioning-again-/months-6-12/natural-vs-relaxed-1.html


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on your 11th month mark Mummy.


----------



## plastic (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks Eisani - congrats on making it past 2 years !!

Mummysgirl - is the transition beginning to get rough yet ?  Or is it smooth sailing for you ?


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 17, 2009)

It's still going well, I'm really thankful for that. I think it's the pixie braids for 3 weeks at a time that really help because when I have my hair out for a week, I'm so excited to play with it and it's back in the braids before I can even think about getting frustrated with the 2 textures.

I plan to try out one of your styles, you posted in the hairstyles thread, where the front half is in cornrows... I'll put up some pictures when I do 


plastic said:


> thanks Eisani - congrats on making it past 2 years !!
> 
> *Mummysgirl - is the transition beginning to get rough yet ?  Or is it smooth sailing for you ?*


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 18, 2009)

50 weeks post


----------



## plastic (Nov 18, 2009)

Mummysgirl -- had transitioned twice before .. and both time i believed i ended my transition after 6 months . I dont have the patience to deal with both textures. Right now I dont mind bcing , because I can learn about my texture as it grows, you know what i mean ?


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Ladies... I think the time has come to start a new thread. 238 pages is A LOT for a new transitioner to go through.

I'll create a new one and link both of them to each other... yay for 2010!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

NEW THREAD: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419744


----------

